# NEW - Schiit Asgard 2



## mab1376

didn't see this anywhere else on the forums by doing a quick search, sorry if it's a double post.
   
  http://schiit.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=0&products_id=16
   
   As of 2/7/13:
   
*STATUS: In production. Orders placed now are expected to ship in 5-7 business days.*
  Asgard 2 is the next generation of one of the most popular headphone amps in the world, boasting higher performance and convenience features such as switchable gain and preamp outputs. It’s a versatile control center for your desktop system, ideal for most headphones from IEMs to orthos, and with pre outs for powered desktop speakers.
*Significantly Improved Performance*
 We used what we learned in Mjolnir to significantly improve Asgard 2’s performance. A high-voltage, cascoded JFET gain stage feeds a high-current Class A MOSFET output section. The 80V rails on the gain stage allow us to reduce distortion, while retaining Asgard’s no-overall-feedback design in high-gain mode.
*Additional Versatility: From IEMs to Orthos to Active Monitors*
 Asgard 2 offers two gain settings. The low-gain mode is perfect for high-sensitivity IEMs, while the high-gain mode is ideal for most other headphones, up to and including many orthodynamics. In addition, the preamp outputs can easily be connected to powered speakers, for a complete desktop system.
*Made in USA*
 By “made in USA,” we mean _made in USA._ The vast majority of the total production cost of Asgard 2—chassis, boards, transformers, assembly, etc—goes to US companies manufacturing in the US. Our board house is 20 minutes away from our office in Newhall. Our chassis guys are just over the hill in the Valley.
*5-Year Warranty*
 Asgard 2 is covered by a limited warranty that covers parts and labor for five years. That’s 5 years. Yes. FIVE. Which is up to 5X that of our competition, if you weren’t so hot at math. Note the marketing weasel-wording “up to.”
*15-Day Satisfaction Guarantee*
 Try Asgard 2 in your own house for 15 days. If you don’t like it, simply send it back for a refund, minus a 5% transaction fee. Try spending 15 days in an audio store. They’ll kick you out. Unless you buy them donuts. Maybe.
  Want more info? Check out the Asgard 2 FAQ.
*Specifications**
  Frequency Response: 20Hz-20Khz, -0.1db, 2Hz-400KHz, -3dB
 Maximum Power, 32 ohms: 1.0W
 Maximum Power, 50 ohms: 1.0W
 Maximum Power, 300 ohms: 380mW
 Maximum Power, 600 ohms: 190mW
 THD: Less than 0.008%, 20Hz-20KHz, at 1V RMS, high gain mode (worst case)
 IMD: Less than 0.010%, CCIR at 1V RMS, high gain mode (worst case)
 SNR: More than 102db, unweighted, referenced to 1V RMS, in low gain mode
 Crosstalk: Less than -72dB, 20Hz-20KHz
 Output Impedance: Less than 2 ohms
 Gain: High = 6 (15.6db) or Low = 1.5 (3.5db), via rear switch
 Topology: Fully discrete, single-ended Class A with single voltage gain stage, no overall feedback in high gain mode, 12dB feedback in low gain mode
 Protection: standard muting relay for delayed turn-on and fast turn-off
 Power Supply: Internal power transformer with 4 separate power supply rails and over 20,000uf of filter capacitance
 Power Consumption: 30W
 Size: 9 x 6 x 2.25”
 Weight: 5 lbs
  *All measurements made on a Stanford Research SR1+ Audio Analyzer


----------



## paradoxper

Same old Schiit?


----------



## epoq

Question:
   
  Could you plug a receiver/amp line out into the Asgard 2, then plug the Asgard 2 into your sound card (Titanium HD) to have 1 device to control your speakers and headphones?  And if so how do you switch between the two?  Plug the headphones in and it goes to headphone mode, unplug them and it goes back to speaker mode?  Curious.


----------



## mab1376

With the RCA output it looks doable, just turn off your receiver when not using the speakers and unplug the headphones when not using them.
   
  you can also ask Jason from schiit directly in the thread posted above.


----------



## epoq

Quote: 





mab1376 said:


> With the RCA output it looks doable, just turn off your receiver when not using the speakers and unplug the headphones when not using them.
> 
> you can also ask Jason from schiit directly in the thread posted above.


 
  Yeah from the looks of it, seems do-able.  I sent them an email to confirm anyway.  SUPER GIDDY about it.


----------



## fabio-fi

It seems like more headphone amp manufacturers are using gain switches. Interesting.


----------



## imackler

I'm not at all surprised, especially when I heard how good the Magni sounded. I thought at $250 they were going to have raise their game with the Asgard. This is definitely tempting and making me rethink the Magni. Very tricky!


----------



## vladinecko

i was just telling a buddy about the company when I saw this on their website and first thought they had a typo in the product name. Can't wait to see how different/better it is from the original. 
   
  but yeah, someone from Schiit has already posted about it.


----------



## dlalfjf1234

do you guys think Asgard 2 will be good match with sennheiser hd800, hifiman he6, and audeze lcd 2?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





dlalfjf1234 said:


> do you guys think Asgard 2 will be good match with sennheiser hd800, hifiman he6, and audeze lcd 2?


 
  Sure, NO, and yes. Although there's plenty better suited for the HD800 most notably tube amps.
  The LCD-2 will be fine and most likely pair very nicely, while the HE-6 is a NO-chance. Period.


----------



## HiFan

I have happy to see the upgrade. However I have mixed feeling as my asgard is only a few month old.
   
  I am wondering whether the new asgard will drive K701 better.


----------



## zazex

Quote: 





hifan said:


> I have happy to see the upgrade. However *I have mixed feeling as my asgard is only a few month old.*
> 
> I am wondering whether the new asgard will drive K701 better.


 
   
  That's pretty much always the situation when a product is upgraded.
  Except (most) cars, which people know will be receiving an "upgrade" every year.


----------



## mab1376

I'm planning on using it primarily with my Ultrasone Pro900's.
   
  I'm definitely going to try out my Beyer T70's and Sennheiser HD650's.


----------



## Destroysall

Having a built-in preamplifier is indeed a marvelous addition to this model. I am curious as to how it might possibly sound..


----------



## Pappas3278

I ordered an Asgard 2 this past Monday but still haven't received an email about the shipping date.
   
  Has anyone that also placed an order gotten any info about the shipping date?
   
  -Mike


----------



## Radioking59

Quote: 





pappas3278 said:


> I ordered an Asgard 2 this past Monday but still haven't received an email about the shipping date.
> 
> Has anyone that also placed an order gotten any info about the shipping date?
> 
> -Mike


 

 If you look at your account on the Schiit Website it says "Asgard 2 Shipping Starts 2/15". At least mine does.


----------



## paradoxper

The Schiit team is doing extended burn-in on the Asgard. Jason said he expects to ship quite a lot of them
  by the end of the week.


----------



## Pappas3278

Quote: 





radioking59 said:


> If you look at your account on the Schiit Website it says "Asgard 2 Shipping Starts 2/15". At least mine does.


 

 Indeed it does say 2/15!  Thanks for pointing that out!
   
  -Mike


----------



## hodgjy

Mine originally said "ships 2/15" but today was changed to "shipping starts 2/15."  So, I'm guessing the backorders are going out today and all new sales after the announcement of the A2 will be going out soon, as should be the case.  Can't wait to get mine!  
   
  Quote: 





pappas3278 said:


> Indeed it does say 2/15!  Thanks for pointing that out!
> 
> -Mike


----------



## rush2049

No tracking / shipping confirmation yet here either.


----------



## imackler

I'm still hoping for their shipping today! (But mine says "shipping starts"...too. That would be a bummer!)


----------



## Grisjean

I ordered Asgard 1 originally on January 7th. I even can't imagine how long it will take for my Asgard 2 to travel from Schiit to France and eventually here Finland. This has been so long wait and this udac-2 is not helping enough. Should I be waiting for clear improvement even for untrained ears moving from udac-2 to Bifrost+Asgard 2? Of course since no one has hear Asgard 2, I'm asking only opinions based on Asgard 1.


----------



## zazex

Quote: 





grisjean said:


> I ordered Asgard 1 originally on January 7th. I even can't imagine how long it will take for my Asgard 2 to travel from Schiit to France and eventually here Finland. This has been so long wait and this udac-2 is not helping enough. Should I be waiting for clear improvement even for untrained ears moving from udac-2 to Bifrost+Asgard 2? Of course since no one has hear Asgard 2, I'm asking only opinions based on Asgard 1.


 
  Which headphones?


----------



## Grisjean

zazex said:


> Which headphones?



HD650


----------



## OmarCCX

The lack of pre-amp was the only thing holding me back from getting the Asgard. Now I don't have an excuse to not have one.


----------



## imackler

Did _anyone _get a shipping notice?


----------



## Pappas3278

I still have not received a shipping notice.  Waiting impatiently...


----------



## sti_boy

I just ordered one and definitely no shipping notice yet, but money including shipping has been taken


----------



## Slaughter

Maybe some went out on the 15th, but I think someone would have said something by now. You would think we would have had an update from Jason, but I don't expect great audio engineers to provide great customer service 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You can't be great at everything.


----------



## zazex

The customer always has the option of contacting Schiit directly to check on the status of their order.


----------



## Radioking59

Quote:
  Originally Posted by Jason Stoddard 
   
  Hey all,
   
  Sorry for the delay in shipping Asgard 2. While we had plenty of boards last week, we weren't happy with the level of problems we were seeing--despite the fact the board really didn't change from prototype to production. 
   
  Long story short, after a relatively sleep-deprived weekend, we've resolved the problems (a combination of some parts substitutions that had some unexpected effects, bad grounding through the chassis--the new anodizing is really tough--and a couple of different procedures at the PCB assembly house), we're good. 
   
  Asgard 2s will ship on Monday in limited quantities, followed throughout the week with more and more as we come up to speed. I still expect most backorders to be cleared by the end of this week.
   
  Someday I'm gonna make a Monopoly-style board game called "The Path to Production, AKA 'U R Boned!'"
   
  Apologies again for the delay.
   
  All the best,
  Jason


----------



## Slaughter

Thanks Radioking59.


----------



## mikeaj

You know, Schiit provides more info than plenty of other manufacturers (though not as much as I'd like, but nobody does), and I like the gain switch and all, but... just to be that guy...
   
  omg first Schiit used an op amp for the output of the Modi, and now they're using global (? or what is the interpretation of "overall" otherwise?) feedback, at least for the low gain!  omg head explode.  But I thought they said they liked using ___ and ____, and talked up how product X and Y and Z were so awesome because ___ and not using ___.  Okay, seriously, it's well-established that low-moderate amounts of feedback, like 12 dB or so, often can reduce overall distortion, but *increase higher-order distortion*.  Isn't this the crux of the argument against feedback?—whereupon others note that with topologies where you can get much higher levels of feedback, all distortion including higher-order are lower.  And then you run in circles in arguments around the whole meter-reader ideology thing.
   
  Anyway, the point is that the low-gain mode is tainted by the devil hisself!
   
  Okay, to be fair, distortion levels prior to feedback are probably fairly but not astronomically low to begin with, so any crud added in higher harmonics should be very low, probably no real concern at all.  I mean, I hope so, considering how much power is being used for that class A biasing.


----------



## zazex

deleted


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





mikeaj said:


> You know, Schiit provides more info than plenty of other manufacturers (though not as much as I'd like, but nobody does), and I like the gain switch and all, but... just to be that guy...
> 
> omg first Schiit used an op amp for the output of the Modi, and now they're using global (? or what is the interpretation of "overall" otherwise?) feedback, at least for the low gain!  omg head explode.  But I thought they said they liked using ___ and ____, and talked up how product X and Y and Z were so awesome because ___ and not using ___.  Okay, seriously, it's well-established that low-moderate amounts of feedback, like 12 dB or so, often can reduce overall distortion, but *increase higher-order distortion*.  Isn't this the crux of the argument against feedback?—whereupon others note that with topologies where you can get much higher levels of feedback, all distortion including higher-order are lower.  And then you run in circles in arguments around the whole meter-reader ideology thing.
> 
> ...


 
  You know, for someone who doesn't like our approach, you seem to have a fascination with us. To which I say, "Come to the dark side! We have cookies!"
   
  First, to answer your assertion, while we have said we like doing certain things, we have never crapped on any other approach to audio design, from any other manufacturer or designer. And we have been using global feedback in the Bifrost since, well, forever. And Gungnir. It's not a new thing for us. And we have never said feedback is the "Devil hisself."
   
  And, distortion before feedback is what we quote on the site--due to the high rails and cascode design, the Asgard 2 has a highly linear gain stage. After feedback, it's even lower.


----------



## Johan-71

Hey, does anyone know if there are any dealers in the North (Sweden)?
 Would love to listen to one asgard2 without having to pay duty ...


----------



## OmarCCX

Schiiiiiiit.
I got 3 options to spend my money on.

Buy a Schiit Modi + Asgard 2. 
Buy an iPhone 5.
Buy a GTX 670.

WHY IS IT SO HARD TO CHOOSE

/irrelevantpost


----------



## hodgjy

If you're OCD like I am, you'll notice the anodizing on the Modi does not match it on the Asgard 2.


----------



## OmarCCX

I'll have the DAC on top of the computer case. Nowhere near my line of sight.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> You know, for someone who doesn't like our approach, you seem to have a fascination with us. To which I say, "Come to the dark side! We have cookies!"
> 
> First, to answer your assertion, while we have said we like doing certain things, we have never crapped on any other approach to audio design, from any other manufacturer or designer. And we have been using global feedback in the Bifrost since, well, forever. And Gungnir. It's not a new thing for us. And we have never said feedback is the "Devil hisself."
> 
> And, distortion before feedback is what we quote on the site--due to the high rails and cascode design, the Asgard 2 has a highly linear gain stage. After feedback, it's even lower.


 
   
  I stand corrected on the factual inaccuracies, my bad.  Of course there were some facetious embellishments that I hope nobody took seriously.
   
   
  Mostly I'm just amused and impressed that you bother responding to armchair-designer backseat-driver peanut gallery members (like me!) who are just semi-trolling for some kicks and stirring up any discussion.  I'm always interested in designers talking about their designs.  It's good for manufacturers to have a real presence.  For this point, +1.
   
  Before cookies, I might need to dust off some electronics texts, not that I really learned much of that in the first place...


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





mikeaj said:


> I stand corrected on the factual inaccuracies, my bad.  Of course there were some facetious embellishments that I hope nobody took seriously.
> 
> 
> Mostly I'm just amused and impressed that you bother responding to armchair-designer backseat-driver peanut gallery members (like me!) who are just semi-trolling for some kicks and stirring up any discussion.  I'm always interested in designers talking about their designs.  It's good for manufacturers to have a real presence.  For this point, +1.
> ...


 
   
  Gotcha.
   
  Bottom line, horses for courses. There is no one single answer for every audio design question, and there are no *absolutely right* answers. There are only choices.
   
  For example, for I/V conversion, the example I like to use is a discrete low-impedance amplifier stage with input at the emitters (or sources, pick your poison) vs the most mondo badass op-amp on the planet. The discrete stage (with feedback or error-correction to lower the input impedance even further) will stomp the op-amp into the ground, any way you want to measure. The DAC will be happier, because it's seeing the closest thing to a dead short it can see. Of course, we're not currently using current-out DACs, so this is a bit of a canard. 
   
  Personally, I like the freedom to design that comes with headphone amps. For most headphone loads that don't require much power, we can use highly inefficient Class-A topologies, tubes, and lots of other things that aren't gonna fly in a speaker amp. Speaker amps are fundamentally more constrained, because you're focused on converting power efficiently and managing power supply modulation, and you're a lot less worried about absolute noise performance. Which means a whole lot of different choices. 
   
  And you shouldn't be surprised to see us use a lot of different answers in our designs. For Magni, where efficiency is important, we chose a pretty classic Class AB topology with global feedback. For Modi, an op-amp. For Bifrost and Gungnir, overall-feedback discrete designs. For Asgard 2, a very elaborate, high-voltage power supply, combined with a cascode and class-A MOSFET output. For Valhalla, all tubes (with their inherent limitations), for Lyr, a tube hybrid with a dynamically adjusting output stage, so it could put out a lot more power than Asgard without melting. For Mjolnir, a circlotron-style output stage that eliminates the need to match N and P-channel MOSFETs and dramatically reduces the number of parts you need for a balanced design--at the cost of balanced-only. In the future, when we start moving into speaker amps, you're going to find both some radical approaches, and some more traditional ones, usually based on the target price.
   
  Are any of these the right choices? That depends on your point of view, and what you're looking for. In the end, if you're looking for made-in-USA, inexpensive products from an iconoclastic company with a sense of humor, then, well, the choice is pretty clear.


----------



## hp300plus

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Jason Stoddard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _In the future, when we start moving into speaker amps, you're going to find both some radical approaches, and some more traditional ones, usually based on the target price._


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





hp300plus said:


>


 
   
  Is that a LOLschiit? Or a LOLkid?
   
  Either way, rolling...


----------



## swmtnbiker

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> If you're OCD like I am, you'll notice the anodizing on the Modi does not match it on the Asgard 2.


 
   
  That's because the case of the Asgard 2 is brushed aluminum and the Modi/Magni are powdercoated steel.


----------



## LarryKingsShoes

I will sell blood and semen if I have to; whatever it takes my to get my hands on a Schiit integrated amp. While you're at it, go ahead and design a phono preamp so I can have Schiit stack for all of my stereo needs. I'll give you dibs on my body fluids, if it sweetens the deal for you.


----------



## hodgjy

This may be the creepiest post I've ever read on HF.
   
  Quote: 





larrykingsshoes said:


> I will sell blood and semen if I have to; whatever it takes my to get my hands on a Schiit integrated amp. While you're at it, go ahead and design a phono preamp so I can have Schiit stack for all of my stereo needs. I'll give you dibs on my body fluids, if it sweetens the deal for you.


----------



## OmarCCX

Could be worse. He could be selling his limbs.


----------



## LarryKingsShoes

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> This may be the creepiest post I've ever read on HF.


 
   
  It was mostly said in jest. I may actually donate plasma for spare cash, though. It's quite lucrative. I'm a sucker for good looking, good sounding (time will tell on that, obviously, but I am optimistic) integrated amps at fair prices, though, so I can deal with the needles and boredom.


----------



## hodgjy

My post was also mostly in jest.  It's all good!
   
  Quote: 





larrykingsshoes said:


> It was mostly said in jest. I may actually donate plasma for spare cash, though. It's quite lucrative. I'm a sucker for good looking, good sounding (time will tell on that, obviously, but I am optimistic) integrated amps at fair prices, though, so I can deal with the needles and boredom.


----------



## LarryKingsShoes

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> My post was also mostly in jest.  It's all good!


 
   
  I figured just as much. I just don't want anyone around these parts thinking that I'm sending samples of myself to businessmen with good ideas.


----------



## gidgiddonihah

Quote: 





omarccx said:


> Schiiiiiiit.
> I got 3 options to spend my money on.
> 
> Buy a Schiit Modi + Asgard 2.
> ...


 
   
  I'd wait for a few months on the 670, the iPhone isn't worth the money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and audio is more important than a phone or a more powerful GPU.


----------



## OmarCCX

I should add a pair of refurbished Samson Resolv A6 to that list.


----------



## Iamnothim

not too bad...


----------



## Slaughter

Nice, mine will be here Monday. So how does it sound? Expecting a full review in the next 30 min!


----------



## leg-ranger

I'm looking forward to some reviews.


----------



## hodgjy

Mine is also scheduled for delivery on Monday, but USPS isn't always reliable on their due dates.


----------



## Iamnothim

Much better than an M/M not as good as a Lyr.
  I'm not good at these things.
   
  Musical with good definition but 1 dimensional.  It's very hard for me to lose my bias to glass.
  I don't want to move with the music it's not pulling me along for the ride. It's not deep to me.
  The base is very good with differentiation.  It does a good job with my LCD2's
   
  However...
  It's a cupcake without frosting.


----------



## hp300plus

Quote: 





iamnothim said:


> It's a cupcake without frosting.


 
   
  Did you have the Asgard 1 before?  If it's anything like that (and frankly all of Schiit's products), give it a good burn in period and see if things open up a bit. I've had and sold Asgard 1 and Lyr, and am currently using Magni and Mjolnir; they've all required a solid 100 hour burn in to completely settle on sound signature in my experience. For what it's worth, the Asgard was an amazing value so I can only imagine what it sounds like now (as Asgard 2) if it's 'a mini Mjolnir' as has been mentioned.


----------



## Bananaheadlin

Could anyone -- after getting their Asgard 2 -- post some pictures with their headphones, DACs, other amps to get a good grip of its size? I cant find my ruler!


----------



## Aaron94

Quote: 





bananaheadlin said:


> Could anyone -- after getting their Asgard 2 -- post some pictures with their headphones, DACs, other amps to get a good grip of its size? I cant find my ruler!


 
   Schiit has some product pictures on their site that you could possibly use as a reference. If not you could also try looking it up on Google Images, Im sure a lot of pictures from head-fi will pop up.


----------



## Iamnothim

Quote: 





bananaheadlin said:


> The Lyr and Asgard have the same footprintCould anyone -- after getting their Asgard 2 -- post some pictures with their headphones, DACs, other amps to get a good grip of its size? I cant find my ruler!


 
   
   
  I haven't taken any Asgard2 pics.


----------



## Iamnothim

Getting some cockpit time with A2.
  Now we're starting to Cook'n !!
   
  I was way too harsh with my comments.
  This is a R&R amp.  No question.


----------



## rush2049

Quote: 





iamnothim said:


> Getting some cockpit time with A2.
> Now we're starting to Cook'n !!
> 
> I was way too harsh with my comments.
> This is a R&R amp.  No question.


 
   
  I'm at work.... I got confirmation the package was delivered.....   your making me want to leave early.... LOL


----------



## Iamnothim

Found out I had the equalizer on...  Fixed that.
  I had been listening with my LCD2 Rev1's... decided to bring the R2's downstairs.
  This is a very good amp.
   
  Side note:  I wonder how long the Schiit powers debated the orientation of the gain switch.


----------



## Slaughter

Not a great pic, but you get the idea of the size. Sounding pretty good so far. Not sure how I feel about the bass yet. It's fast, yet full, but rounded if that makes sense. Maybe a hair laid back in the mids. Soundstage is nice! This is all in comparison to my DIY tube hybrid amp. Going to let it play while I change my oil. Looking forward to others thoughts.


----------



## OmarCCX

Would really like to see how these do with IEMs now that it has a gain switch.


----------



## runswithaliens

I had read one review (6moons) mentioning the original Asgard amp had a noticeable transformer hum (from the device itself, not through the headphone jack). Can anyone comment on whether the Asgard 2 is making any noise?
    - thanks.


----------



## Iamnothim

Quote: 





runswithaliens said:


> I had read one review (6moons) mentioning the original Asgard amp had a noticeable transformer hum (from the device itself, not through the headphone jack). Can anyone comment on whether the Asgard 2 is making any noise?
> - thanks.


 
  See the mouse in your avatar ?
   
  10x quieter


----------



## Slaughter

Silent. In case anyone is wondering. 125 degrees inside the case. 110 on the case top. Volume knob is 116 degrees. Wear your silicon mittens while adjusting the volume.


----------



## rush2049

Cross posting in case someone isn't following all three threads:
   
   
  No blemishes on mine, but comparing to the Bifrost right next to it I can see the difference in coating. The Asgard 2 has a whiter finish, but when I touch it with my fingers it turns darker and matches the Bifrost (finger oil). I guess if I got some baby oil and dampened a cloth and gave it a quick rub down it would pickup all the dust on it from machining and make it match perfectly.
   
  Photo Time:


----------



## hodgjy

Mine does have some transformer hum.  Not too bad, but I can hear it when I'm within a few feet of the amp.  It is louder than my A1.  Not sure about this.  Still waiting to hear if others notice some hum in their amps.
   
  Quote: 





slaughter said:


> Silent. In case anyone is wondering. 125 degrees inside the case. 110 on the case top. Volume knob is 116 degrees. Wear your silicon mittens while adjusting the volume.


----------



## hodgjy

It may not be transformer hum.  It may just be the noise the device makes when powered on.  Not sure if it's transformer hum, but it does have a slight buzz to it.  It does much more internal voltage running the device than the A1, so I guess it may make sense it has a little more noise.  But, the sound in the headphones is dead quiet.
   
  It is transformer hum because when I put my hand on the case, it is considerably less.  Not sure if I should be annoyed by this because it is a bloody good sounding amp.  Can't hear the transformer hum unless I'm right on top of the amp with no music playing.  My A1 doesn't do this, though.  Different design, so maybe irrelevant.


----------



## hodgjy

Here is my brief comparison of the A1 and A2:
   
  compared to the A1, the A2 is/has:
  -More detailed
  -Deeper, more controlled bass
  -More transparent
  -More air
  -More in control
  -More power in reserve


----------



## zazex

Quote: 





runswithaliens said:


> I had read one review (6moons) mentioning the original Asgard amp had a noticeable transformer hum (from the device itself, not through the headphone jack). Can anyone comment on whether the Asgard 2 is making any noise?
> - thanks.


 
   
  Quote: 





iamnothim said:


> See the mouse in your avatar ?
> 
> 10x quieter


 
   
  Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> It may not be transformer hum.  It may just be the noise the device makes when powered on.  Not sure if it's transformer hum, but it does have a slight buzz to it.  It does much more internal voltage running the device than the A1, so I guess it may make sense it has a little more noise.  But, the sound in the headphones is dead quiet.
> 
> It is transformer hum because when I put my hand on the case, it is considerably less.  Not sure if I should be annoyed by this because it is a bloody good sounding amp.  Can't hear the transformer hum unless I'm right on top of the amp with no music playing.  My A1 doesn't do this, though.  Different design, so maybe irrelevant.


 
   
  I recall reading about the 6moons review which mentioned transformer hum in early pieces of the Asgard 1.
  IIRC Schiit took notice and eliminated the hum in subsequently produced pieces.
   
  Now, here I'm reading about hum from the Asgard 2.
  Since Schiit was able to remedy it in the Asgard 1, I've got to think it's an anomaly
  which can (and should) be corrected.  Especially in light of the above post from Iamnothim
  indicating the amp is very quiet.


----------



## LarryKingsShoes

Quote: 





iamnothim said:


> I haven't taken any Asgard2 pics.


 
   
  Holy cow. If a single picture could sell me on a $450 amp, this would be it. That is _gorgeous_. Excellent photography (same applies for the other pictures). I couldn't help but set my desktop background to this image.


----------



## Iamnothim

Quote: 





larrykingsshoes said:


> Holy cow. If a single picture could sell me on a $450 amp, this would be it. That is _gorgeous_. Excellent photography (same applies for the other pictures). I couldn't help but set my desktop background to this image.


 
  gosh.  thanks Larry
   
  Since you like them, here is a Dropbox link to hi-res images for desktops.
   
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/dmj00a9gliisisc/zHp0u5_OQz


----------



## sti_boy

Just got my shipping notice. Expected to be here on Thursday


----------



## blasjw

Quote: 





hifan said:


> I have happy to see the upgrade. However I have mixed feeling as my asgard is only a few month old.
> 
> I am wondering whether the new asgard will drive K701 better.


 
  What improvement were you hoping for with the 701?  Louder?


----------



## aoiziptw

I just received my Asgard2 this morning, unpacked, setup to my ODAC and plug my IEM that I use at work.
   
  here is the setup MBP(flac files) -> ODAC -> Asgard2 -> UM3X
   
  And here is what i have noticed so far when compared with my Fiio E9 setup at work.
   
  - more controlled and deeper bass
  - a bit lay back on mid and  a tad on high.
  - sound stage is good, instruments feels a bit wider and vocal is a bit more forward.
  - more air and transparent
  - some humming at low gain setting for IEM, I think this is due to my power source, the power source is not as clean. i just plugged right into power strip that shares 3 computer and 2 monitors.
   
  over all i am satisfy.


----------



## blasjw

Quote: 





bananaheadlin said:


> Could anyone -- after getting their Asgard 2 -- post some pictures with their headphones, DACs, other amps to get a good grip of its size? I cant find my ruler!


 
  Sure, here's another pic for a size comparison.  It's actually a littler bigger than I expected:


----------



## zazex

Quote: 





aoiziptw said:


> I just received my Asgard2 this morning, unpacked, setup to my ODAC and plug my IEM that I use at work.
> 
> here is the setup MBP(flac files) -> ODAC -> Asgard2 -> UM3X
> 
> ...


 

 is that humming through the IEM's or external?
  Is it constant or intermittent?


----------



## aoiziptw

Quote: 





zazex said:


> is that humming through the IEM's or external?
> Is it constant or intermittent?


 
   
  its thru the IEM, the unit itself is dead silent.


----------



## hp300plus

Quote: 





aoiziptw said:


> its thru the IEM, the unit itself is dead silent.


 
   
  Did you switch the gain to low setting?


----------



## blasjw

Quote: 





larrykingsshoes said:


> Holy cow. If a single picture could sell me on a $450 amp, this would be it. That is _gorgeous_. Excellent photography (same applies for the other pictures). I couldn't help but set my desktop background to this image.


 
  Here's my poor attempt to recreate that shot with the Asgard 2.  lol


----------



## zazex

Quote: 





aoiziptw said:


> its thru the IEM, the unit itself is dead silent.


 
   
  Hmmm...safe to say, I guess, that it's not the transformer problem already discussed
   
  Could be an open ground loop, could be RF interference -- have you tried listening
  to your amp with a different set of headphones?


----------



## aoiziptw

Quote: 





zazex said:


> Hmmm...safe to say, I guess, that it's not the transformer problem already discussed
> 
> Could be an open ground loop, could be RF interference -- have you tried listening
> to your amp with a different set of headphones?


 
   
  the setting is currently in low gain for the IEM, as i said before, it is due to bad power source like open ground loop and such from the office power strip.
   
  I have took the Asgard2 back home and it is burning in and testing now. so far i can't hear any hum from both of my can ( W1000 and HD650). its silent.
  i will try the UM3x tomorrow, as i forgot it at work. the setup is the same, just now its plugged into my house power's outlet


----------



## zazex

Quote: 





aoiziptw said:


> the setting is currently in low gain for the IEM, as i said before, it is due to bad power source like open ground loop and such from the office power strip.
> 
> *I have took the Asgard2 back home and it is burning in and testing now. so far i can't hear any hum from both of my can ( W1000 and HD650). its silent.*
> i will try the UM3x tomorrow, as i forgot it at work. the setup is the same, just now its plugged into my house power's outlet


 
   
  Cool. Let's hope for the same result with the UM3x.


----------



## Pappas3278

So, from a design perspective, is the 'Low' gain setting to be used for IEMs only and 'High' for everything else?
   
  I'll be able to test the differences with my Grado's tomorrow, but thought I'd ask.
   
  -Mike


----------



## Slaughter

Straight from Schiit.com
   
*Additional Versatility: From IEMs to Orthos to Active Monitors*
Asgard 2 offers two gain settings. The low-gain mode is perfect for high-sensitivity IEMs, while the high-gain mode is ideal for most other headphones, up to and including many orthodynamics.
   
  I can tell you the high gain gives me perfect volume selection with 300ohm Sennheisers. I listen between 11 and 1 o'clock depending on the song.
   
  Quote: 





pappas3278 said:


> So, from a design perspective, is the 'Low' gain setting to be used for IEMs only and 'High' for everything else?
> 
> I'll be able to test the differences with my Grado's tomorrow, but thought I'd ask.
> 
> -Mike


----------



## bearFNF

SO, I was asked to also put his here, merged a couple other post into this one
  Bare with me here as I dont write these things for a living or anything...
   
  Just unboxed mine. It was delivered at 1 pm it is 4:15pm and the case is still cold from beign inthe truck. Must have been frozen in the truck/plane to still be this cold three plus hours later.
  No blemishes that I can see, volume pot is smooth motion. Once it warms up a bit more I will give it a good listen with HD650's, HE-500's, SR325i's and reprot back. I will be using my Modi as the DAC.
   
  Ok, so first and second impressions were not so good.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I plugged in the Asgard 2 and let it warm up for 15 minutes or so. Then hooked up the HD650 and got muffled sound and distortion in the left channel at all levels.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Asgard was only warm on one side (right side near the headphone jack). So I figured I better wait till was good and warm. 45 minutes later it seemed to be warming up nicely. Plugged the HD650 back in and same thing (muffled and distorted).
  Let the troubleshooting begin.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 First thing I did was unplug the USB cable fromt he laptop and replug it in. BANG it fix the problem. Not sure what the cause was but it works now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Might have been an initialization issue with USB on the Modi?
   
  So, on with the third impressions. It seems to take a long time to get hot n ready for action, about an hour and fifteen minutes? Maybe it was still frozen on the inside? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I used a soundtrack from Eureka Seven with some tracks I am very familiar with to test. HalCali - Tip Taps Tip, Flow - Days, and Denki Groove - Niji. I listened at an elevated level to analyze the sound, higher than I would normally listen to for long periods.
   
  This is comparing the Asgard 2 to the Magni using the Modi as DAC from an MX11 laptop, Foobar Flac.
   
  Can hear a hum when my ear is about five inches fromteh amp. But it is not noticable whith phones on.
   
*HE-500* (cause I know you want to see this first)
  The Magni drives these phone OK but seemed to be lacking detail and low end punch. Still sound good, though. Just not quite there.
  With Asgard 2 the phones prefered the high gain setting. Seemed to get better separation and more punch. Opened up the soundstage a little more. There was more definition and detail. Bass was very good crisp where needed. Mids cleared up some. Highs were more pronounced (could hear a hisssss when "ss" were sung). Like it was maybe a litle bright, but not bad. Definitely felt more lively withthe Asgard 2.
  On low gain volume pot needed to be at ~2 o'clock, high gain it was at ~11:30 to 12.
   
*HD650*
  With the Magni It seemed like there was someting between me and the music. I have heard others say veil, or like there was a towel over a speaker that masks the sound. It wasn't quite that bad but it was just lacking energy?
  The Asgard 2 cleared most of that away in high gain. It made them wider (soundstage) and deeper and higher. I can hear the separation much better. Gives the bass more energy and clearity (not as punchy as the HE-500 but a good improvement non the less). Again there was a hiss when 'ss' were sung. Maybe a little more pointed that the HE500's but still not bad. Mids are fuller and more distinct.
  Volume pot was at ~12 noon only high gain for these phones.
   
*SR325i (G-cush and T-shirt mod)*
  The Magni does not really like these phones, withthe G-cush alone they are way to bright and shrill, peircing and painful for some songs. The T-shirt mod under the G-cush tames that so they are tolerable but I don't typiclly use the Magni with these due to this issue.
  I was expecting similar results with the Asgard 2, but that's not the case. The Asgard drives these phones just fine (with the mods). Wide soundstage, good mids and highs, but the bass is not there. The other two phones above are quite a bit more full than these phones. The Grados sound much better with my modded x-fi in my main computer rig and that's probably where they are going to stay.
   
  So, overall the Asgard is a good step up from the Magni, as I would expect it to be. Next I think I will get a Bifrost and see how that changes things.
  Hope this helps some of you fence riders jump in this Schiit pile with us...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Here are some photos to compare the finish to what was on the Magni/Modi


----------



## NotAnAngel

***Reposting from the A2 Announcement thread***
   
   
  Just received my A2 a few hours ago; serial number is still below 200.
   
  While I was following this thread for quite a while, after opening a box and quick listen I felt compeled to register and share as there is definitely something to say. 
   
  A2 replaced my beloved Musical Fidelity V-CAN II in one of my systems (Musical Fidelity V-DAC II/V-PSU II/AudioQuest Cinnamon USB/Golden Gate RCA/Audirvana Plus), and first time I heard A2 I was pleasantly shocked on how good it sounded with Beyerdynamic DT990/600 Ohms! 
   
  Sound was very clean, balanced, and neutral; it was slightly darker than V-CAN II - and this seemed to work fine with DT990. A2 managed to reproduce low level details with great precision (especially highs). Also, low frequencies were much better controlled with no boominess nor distortions (V-CAN II sometimes cannot handle these correctly).
   
  I also quickly pulled Beyerdynamic T90 (only 120+ hours) from my other system (Arcam rDAC/Musical Fidelity M1HPA/AudioQuest Cinnamon USB/AudioQuest Big Sur RCA/Audirvana Plus) but intresting enough T90 sounded not very good with A2 ((dark with slight hint of muddiness; I almost preferred DT990 sound here). Usually T90  sounds very accurate, much brighter, and more open with M1HPA. But again, having only 120 hours is way low for any critical listening so I would take this with a grain of salt.
   
  Transformer hum. Compared to all of my other equipment that is dead silent, A2 does have some mechanical hum, although it is not loud by any means. Sitting next to MacBook Pro, Mac's noise almost overshadows its hum. If I put my ear next to it (1/2 foot or less), I can definitely hear it.
   
  Also, mine had much stronger hum when it was cold (right out of the box, 45F or so), which kind of scared me a bit, but after warming up to room temperature it was less noticeable. After 10 min of use the temperature went up much more, which made most of the hum gone.


----------



## Mattjh90

Received my A2 today and was beyond excited to unbox it and hook it up to my computer. I also use the Schiit Modi as my DAC and love that little guy, really opens up my music and brings detail.
   
  First impression - I use Shure SRH840 and Beyerdynamic Dt 770 pro 80 
   
  Bass-
  Loving it... Seriously so smooth, deep, and boomy. It pairs so well with my Dt770's which is awesome cause my previous amp (Fiio E9) couldnt hang well and didnt have the impact that i was wanting with my beyerdynamics. As with the Shures, they are not bass heavy by any means, but still they pair well. The Bass is deep and while listening to "I want you back - Jackson 5" I really really enjoyed the bass guitar and the notes just hit so nicely
   
  Mids - brings out the mids on my Dt770 which with the Fiio they felt pretty recessed and with vocal heavy songs i much preferred the shures over the dt770's but now i will have to see with more testing. The mids are clear and detailed with an open feeling.
   
  Treble - right away i felt that A2 was a little bright and had to turn down the volume sometimes with higher pitched vocalist but i think that will  smooth out with some burn in from the A2. I enjoy the trebles and to be quite honest i dont really have a good treble heavy phones that can help me really test the treble. 
   
  Last thoughts - i absolutely love it and i am glad i pulled the trigger to get a Schiit amp, i was so happy with the DAC that i thought the amp would just be as good of quality. I will try to update a little more if i feel like the burn in brings about some change. Over all very happy with my purchase and my hopes is that it will power my future headphones just as well as what i have now. 
   
  Please lemme know your thoughts on what pair nicely with the Asgard 2 as I am in the market for a good open-back headphone


----------



## Bananaheadlin

Great reviews! The Asgard 2 is looking great so far except for the hum that seems to be much more pronounced than other amps.

Any additional comparisons versus the Asgard 1 and the Magni?


----------



## tdockweiler

Wonder if the A2 has a touch of warmth compared to the Magni? I certainly don't like warm sounding amps though.
  The Headroom Micro and E9 got it right for me. Neither of those are warm really..they're flat, but lose the "cold and analytical" part.
   
  Asgard 2 is on my radar but I was never a fan of the Asgard 1. Had the K601, HD-650 and K702 though.
  Loved it with the D2000 and HD-600.
   
  Hopefully the A2 is good for the Q701. Magni is perfectly ok with it, even with the ODAC.


----------



## Mattjh90

honestly once the amp warms up mine has zero to .0001% of hum to it.


----------



## LarryKingsShoes

The Asgard 2 listing on the Schiit site says that the amp has preamp outputs and it also mentions it being used with active monitors. Just to confirm, this means that the volume knob manipulates the output signal? If this is the case, I am _very _glad that I canceled my Magni order and went with the A2. At first I just wanted it to save me from having to rewire my sources every time I wanted to listen through my speakers but, now that I'm rethinking my stereo setup, the advantages and possibilities are really starting to shine. I like the outputs regardless of it being fixed or adjustable but I would love it to be adjustable.


----------



## RonD2

It has variable output and works very well with active monitors.


----------



## whiskaz

Hooked up my A2 last night. I'm not as seasoned as 99% of the folks here probably. I've owned my HE-400s and an E17 for a little over a month now. That's about the same amount of time I had the Asgard (A1) on order. My primary use is a little different than most since I watch more movies with a little music here and there. I'm also DAC-less and essentially "double-amping" with my receiver. I'm using J River MC for playback.
   
  While I haven't really been able to sit down and listen to the A2 for an extended period of time (or watch a whole movie on it), my initial impressions are that it hasn't added much over the E17. Again, it may be my inexperienced ears or the way I have things wired up but I've yet to discern much of a difference. That said, in spite of my double-amp'd setup, I've been quite impressed with the HE-400s and the E17 over the last month. It sounds really, really good and therefore, so does the A2. I don't know what adding a DAC to the mix and running directly from my soundcard to that would buy me but I'm guessing not a whole lot.
   
  I may keep the A2 just because I'm fond of having a non-portable amp always there and plugged in (and hey, it looks really nice with my other components). I just haven't been blown away by it with my setup and compared to the E17 (which I had EQd to +2-4 bass).
  
  One thing that I'm really trying to "get right" is the volume control. I basically have 3 controls with my setup: J River/Soundcard, AV Receiver, Headphone Amp. My thoughts are: turn up J River to the point where it shows no clipping for most things in software, turn the A2 all the way up and then turn my Receiver down to a listenable level (which should reduce any double-amp induced noise, yea?)
   
  I prefer the low-gain setting on the A2 also. There's too much noise with my setup, otherwise.


----------



## hodgjy

Your impressions are not unexpected.  While many people refuse to ever admit this, planar magnetic headphones are much less influenced by their amplifiers than dynamics are.  If an amp is able to supply sufficient current to an planar magnetic, it won't sound much different than another amp also supplying sufficient current.  Dynamics certainly feel the effects of sound stage and PRAT of a good amp, but with planars, it quickly becomes a law of diminishing returns.  Now, many planars require a lot of beefy energy, so that's why people pick certain amps over others.
   
  Quote: 





whiskaz said:


> Hooked up my A2 last night. I'm not as seasoned as 99% of the folks here probably. I've owned my* HE-400s* and an E17 for a little over a month now. That's about the same amount of time I had the Asgard (A1) on order. My primary use is a little different than most since I watch more movies with a little music here and there. I'm also DAC-less and essentially "double-amping" with my receiver. I'm using J River MC for playback.
> 
> While I haven't really been able to sit down and listen to the A2 for an extended period of time (or watch a whole movie on it),* my initial impressions are that it hasn't added much over the E17. *Again, it may be my inexperienced ears or the way I have things wired up but I've yet to discern much of a difference. That said, in spite of my double-amp'd setup, I've been quite impressed with the HE-400s and the E17 over the last month. It sounds really, really good and therefore, so does the A2. I don't know what adding a DAC to the mix and running directly from my soundcard to that would buy me but I'm guessing not a whole lot.
> 
> ...


----------



## LarryKingsShoes

rond2 said:


> It has variable output and works very well with active monitors.




Awesome. Thanks for the input. I've been wanting to get another Dayton APA150 so I can put one on each of my Definitive Technology SM65s. This will make volume adjustments much easier. Terrific.


----------



## Oldandslow

** Reposted from Asgard 2 Announcement**
   
The delivery man dropped off my Asgard 2 a few hours ago. I'm listening to it now with my Grado RS-1s. Sounds really good. I've been using the Grado RA-1 for amplification, so no comparison.
   
  The big difference I hear is the bass is so tight. It really thumps. Highs are crystal clear. However, I'm not one to judge as I'm 73 years old, and don't hear much above 10khz. What I do hear, sounds very good. No blemishes on the case or knob. I notice a very low level of 60hz hum if I have my ear close to the amp, but no hum through the headphones with the gain all the way up, and the amp set on high gain. Speaking of gain, I have the gain knob up pretty high with the RS-1s (32 ohm)-about 1 o'clock for moderate volume-2 o'clock for loud. These all depend on input levels, so don't go by me, YMMV.
   
  When I connected my Beyerdynamic DT-880 Pros (250 ohms), I had to crank the gain up a little more, but there was still plenty of gain left.
   
The amp is nice and warm to the touch, not too bad for a class A amplifier. I worked on Delco car radios, that went into General Motors autos, when I was a young man. They used class A amplifiers (DS-501 transistors), and they would almost burn you if you put your hand on the output stage heat sinks! The Asgard is cool by comparison.


----------



## bumonskateboard

Got my Asgard 2 in today along with my Modi.
  Haven't had a TON of time to listen to it since I gotta go to school, but my initial impressions with my LCD-2s are wow this thing sound good. Very excellent fullness of sound in the high gain mode, and very responsive punchy bass that does not linger. For vocal tracks I can really hear the breathyness, the LCD-2s are known for sometimes not having the imaging properties of cans like the HD800s, but it just sounds so warm I really enjoy it. Some songs I've listened to are: Eric Clapton Teardrops in Heaven from Unplugged, Deadmau5 The Veldt, Knife Party Bonfire, Josh Groban Oceano, and Alison Krauss Paper Airplane, and they all sound great through this amp/dac combo. Looking forward to spending some more time listening to it soon!
   
  There is only one little problem I have and it's with OSX, when I use the Modi as my output I do not have control over the volume with the volume keys since it locks it at full. Does anyone have a workaround for this?


----------



## BokononVolta

bumonskateboard said:


> There is only one little problem I have and it's with OSX, when I use the Modi as my output I do not have control over the volume with the volume keys since it locks it at full. Does anyone have a workaround for this?




Its not super surprising if you think about it. You are bypassing the "amp" in your computer, so you don't want to have a volume control on it. Kind of like adding a dock to your iPod, you lose that bit of control. That said, you can still use the iTunes volume control if you want. But I would recommend leaving it maxed and using the volume control on your Asgard. FWIW I have multiple DACs connected to multiple macs (between work and home) and experience the same thing. . .


----------



## OmarCCX

bumonskateboard said:


> Got my Asgard 2 in today along with my Modi.
> Haven't had a TON of time to listen to it since I gotta go to school, but my initial impressions with my LCD-2s are wow this thing sound good. Very excellent fullness of sound in the high gain mode, and very responsive punchy bass that does not linger. For vocal tracks I can really hear the breathyness, the LCD-2s are known for sometimes not having the imaging properties of cans like the HD800s, but it just sounds so warm I really enjoy it. Some songs I've listened to are: Eric Clapton Teardrops in Heaven from Unplugged, Deadmau5 The Veldt, Knife Party Bonfire, Josh Groban Oceano, and Alison Krauss Paper Airplane, and they all sound great through this amp/dac combo. Looking forward to spending some more time listening to it soon!
> 
> There is only one little problem I have and it's with OSX, when I use the Modi as my output I do not have control over the volume with the volume keys since it locks it at full. Does anyone have a workaround for this?


Nope. Every dac i've tried on OSX does that. On Windows and Linux you get full control.


----------



## bleechy

Has anybody heard this with Denon Dxxx series? Was going to buy the Asgard 1 but this replaced it! Jason reckons it's not a problem but anyone with real life experience?


----------



## bearFNF

I would like to know if anyone has tried the A2 with the HD800 yet?  Do any of you even think they are a good match?  Tempted to buy them and see, but that's a chunck of change and even more if I will also need an amp for them.
   
  Nevermind just bought them to find out for myself...


----------



## NotAnAngel

NuForce uDAC-2 allows you to control volume with the keys on OSX
   
  Quote: 





omarccx said:


> Nope. Every dac i've tried on OSX does that. On Windows and Linux you get full control.


----------



## NotAnAngel

IMHO, no, its sound is not even close to be warm (but the amp itself is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 
   
  Regarding cold and analytical, let me give you a few observations and you decide for yourself. 
   
  1. It is very accurate and has outstanding resolution, including low level details and especially at high frequencies. 
   
  2. It is also very transparent and airy in a way that brings a lot of tracks literally to life; you can almost feel it (and where other amps would feel like something is missing - yes, those very quiet, almost silent details).
   
  My personal high level interpretation of "cold and analytical" is lifeless, boring sound. No, A2 is very far from that.
   
  Also, if you like Q701, my guess is you might like A2. Funny thing is when I heard A2 first time, I thought it made my DT990/600 sound a bit like Q701 (which is almost like saying that apples when processed through A2 tasted like oranges).
   
   
  Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Wonder if the A2 has a touch of warmth compared to the Magni? I certainly don't like warm sounding amps though.
> The Headroom Micro and E9 got it right for me. Neither of those are warm really..they're flat, but lose the "cold and analytical" part.
> 
> Asgard 2 is on my radar but I was never a fan of the Asgard 1. Had the K601, HD-650 and K702 though.
> ...


----------



## yezzum

Hi
   
  Just wondering if you have any experience with the Lyr and if so, how does the A2 compare to the Lyr?
   
  Thanks
   
  Quote: 





notanangel said:


> IMHO, no, its sound is not even close to be warm (but the amp itself is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrscotchguy

I don't mean to ask this if it has been thrown out there already, but are there any Asgard1 vs Asgard2 comparisons?  I was going to get the Magni for the girlfriend, but Schiit had to ruin it an make a new version of my beloved Asgard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  .... Now I want the A2 for myself.  Oh, and is the price suppose to go up to $350? I couldn't tell if Jason suggested that or not.


----------



## vaed

Nope, AFAIK it's staying at $250. If there's anything to know about Schiit, it's that their prices never fluctuate.


----------



## joebobbilly

Still waiting on more impressions with HD 650 owners.  Really wanna see if a comparison can be done between the A2 and Lyr.  That way I'll have a better idea of what my next amp will be =)


----------



## Radioking59

Quote: 





mrscotchguy said:


> I don't mean to ask this if it has been thrown out there already, but are there any Asgard1 vs Asgard2 comparisons?  I was going to get the Magni for the girlfriend, but Schiit had to ruin it an make a new version of my beloved Asgard!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I have to agree with everything hodgjy said earlier in the thread. I have been listening with the HD600 and Bifrost. It is IMO a considerable upgrade.  He was joking about $350 to make a point about their business model and pricing.
   
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *hodgjy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is my brief comparison of the A1 and A2:
> 
> ...


----------



## Iamnothim

Quote: 





bearfnf said:


> I would like to know if anyone has tried the A2 with the HD800 yet?  Do any of you even think they are a good match?  Tempted to buy them and see, but that's a chunck of change and even more if I will also need an amp for them.
> 
> Nevermind just bought them to find out for myself...


 
  Yo !
  U-Da-Man !!


----------



## NotAnAngel

Quote: 





yezzum said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wondering if you have any experience with the Lyr and if so, how does the A2 compare to the Lyr?
> 
> Thanks


 
  Unfortunately no, I don't; A2 is my introduction to the Shiit family and it's a great one.
   
  I could compare to Musical Fidelity headphone amps (I own both V-CAN II and M1HPA) but that is not what you are asking, of course.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





joebobbilly said:


> Still waiting on more impressions with HD 650 owners.  Really wanna see if a comparison can be done between the A2 and Lyr.  That way I'll have a better idea of what my next amp will be =)


 
   
  It's not exactly the comparison you're looking for, but I had HD600 and original Asgard for quite a while and, unless you want to get into tube rolling, I'd get the A2. I got to listen to a friend's Lyr multiple times (and with a number of different tubes) and all it did was confirm that I preferred solid state.


----------



## joebobbilly

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> It's not exactly the comparison you're looking for, but I had HD600 and original Asgard for quite a while and, unless you want to get into tube rolling, I'd get the A2. I got to listen to a friend's Lyr multiple times (and with a number of different tubes) and all it did was confirm that I preferred solid state.


 
   
  How so?  What is it about the Asgard that you preferred over the Lyr?


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





joebobbilly said:


> How so?  What is it about the Asgard that you preferred over the Lyr?


 
   
  The overall clarity and balance, basically that it's a fairly neutral solid state amp. Now for some other cans like the K701 I actually preferred the Lyr since the tubes bring some needed (to my ears) warmth.
   
  But for the HD600 I like their presentation as is, so I preferred the Asgard which adds less of its own character to the sound.


----------



## Pappas3278

Quote: 





notanangel said:


> IMHO, no, its sound is not even close to be warm (but the amp itself is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I was prepared to say a few things about my initial listening experience with the A2 from lastnight, but I was beaten to the punch by NotAnAngel.  Points 1 and 2 are right on point with my impressions.  And I also agree that the A2 is far from being lifeless or boring.  Quite the opposite!
   
  I was using Grado RS1's by the way and I let the A2 burn-in for roughly 4 hours before I put the RS1's on my head.
   
  I would like to go further and mention that the A2 is a different beast compared to the A1.  Fairly substantially at that I might add.
   
  I think I love the A2.  Nice work Schiit on not just rebranding an old product and just calling it "new".


----------



## RonD2

I agree with the A2 praise above. Listening through an HD650 and very impressed. The A2 was a drop-in replacement for a Magni. The A2 clearly bests the Magni in all the usual ways. I am most struck by the increased soundstage and tighter, more forceful bass.

Also very impressed with it's pre-amp function. I had my active desktop monitors connected directly to a Modi and didn't think there would be much improvement with the A2 added. My initial impression is very positive with many of the above hp amp qualities coming through. Surprising to me as I thought the preamp function would be largely "pass through" just adding the vol pot? Is this true?

This amp is a winner IMO.


----------



## whiskaz

I've done some more listening with the A2 and my HE-400s and yea, I'm not sure there's enough of a difference in sound to justify me keeping it around. It sounds great and if I didn't already have the E17 around, I would probably keep it. As it stands though, I can get the HE-400s sounding good enough (to my ears) without spending that much extra cash. 
   
  Mine also hums and it's pretty dang audible, even near my buzz-happy plasma TV. I can hear it from my sitting position which is probably about 8' away. Obviously it's not noticeable while I'm actively using the headphones. I probably wouldn't have even given it much thought if not for good ol' Head-Fi


----------



## Iamnothim

Quote: 





rond2 said:


> I agree with the A2 praise above. Listening through an HD650 and very impressed. The A2 was a drop-in replacement for a Magni. The A2 clearly bests the Magni in all the usual ways. I am most struck by the increased soundstage and tighter, more forceful bass.
> 
> Also very impressed with it's pre-amp function. I had my active desktop monitors connected directly to a Modi and didn't think there would be much improvement with the A2 added. My initial impression is very positive with many of the above hp amp qualities coming through. Surprising to me as I thought the preamp function would be largely "pass through" just adding the vol pot? Is this true?
> 
> This amp is a winner IMO.


 
  +1


----------



## LarryKingsShoes

I love hearing about the preamp function. Does anyone know if it would output enough signal to drive a pro amp? I want to get a Crown XLS1000 for my Def Tech SM65s because they sound better with more power. If the Asgard 2 can't do it, I'll just get another Dayton APA150 and run them bridged.


----------



## LarryKingsShoes

I love hearing about the preamp function. Does anyone know if it would output enough signal to drive a pro amp? I want to get a Crown XLS1000 for my Def Tech SM65s because they sound better with more power. If the Asgard 2 can't do it, I'll just get another Dayton APA150 and run them bridged.


----------



## Mark-sf

larrykingsshoes said:


> I love hearing about the preamp function. Does anyone know if it would output enough signal to drive a pro amp? I want to get a Crown XLS1000 for my Def Tech SM65s because they sound better with more power. If the Asgard 2 can't do it, I'll just get another Dayton APA150 and run them bridged.




The preamp output of the A2 will drive your Crown just fine as its sensitivity is 1.4v.


----------



## LarryKingsShoes

mark-sf said:


> The preamp output of the A2 will drive your Crown just fine as its sensitivity is 1.4v.




Awesome. Now I'm really stoked to pick one up.


----------



## Pappas3278

Oh right, I forgot to mention THE hum.  It's quite audible and I was a little shocked by it.  What's up with that?  My A1 never had this hum...


----------



## hodgjy

Mine also had a hum, so I sent it back for an exchange.  I'm awaiting the replacement.
   
  It seems that some A2s hum and some don't.  That tells me there are some bad transformers from their vendor. 
   
  Quote: 





pappas3278 said:


> Oh right, I forgot to mention THE hum.  It's quite audible and I was a little shocked by it.  What's up with that?  My A1 never had this hum...


----------



## Radioking59

Quote: 





pappas3278 said:


> Oh right, I forgot to mention THE hum.  It's quite audible and I was a little shocked by it.  What's up with that?  My A1 never had this hum...


 
  I just checked my A2. I can only hear the hum if my ear is practically touching the top vent.


----------



## HPiper

I was wondering if anybody has had the chance to compare the Asgard 2 with the Little Dot Mk5. I am trying to decide which to get, both seem well liked by a lot of people on here. If it were not for the hum issue I would be a little more excited about the Schiit unit. May just wait a while and see if they solve that problem in the near future.


----------



## NotAnAngel

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> I was wondering if anybody has had the chance to compare the Asgard 2 with the Little Dot Mk5. I am trying to decide which to get, both seem well liked by a lot of people on here. If it were not for the hum issue I would be a little more excited about the Schiit unit. May just wait a while and see if they solve that problem in the near future.


 
  While I cannot comment on Little Dot, I definitely would not worry about the hum issue.
   
  I've only had my A2 for two+ days and ran it about 10 hours/day trying to break in; this alone decreased hum significantly (not that it was strong or of any concern at the beginning). It might be that the epoxy potting process requires some time for the compound to harden, although that's just my wild guess. Plus I am sure they are working with their suppliers to make it even better.
   
  Personally, there is no way I am sending mine back due to this issue; equally, knowing what I know I would buy it agan without hesitation.
   
  Also, only 20 hours of break-in have already improved the sound slightly - considering it sounded extremely well right out of the box. Just saying.


----------



## zazex

Quote: 





radioking59 said:


> I just checked my A2.* I can only hear the hum if my ear is practically touching the top vent.*


 
   
  But it should not be there at all.


----------



## NotAnAngel

Quote: 





zazex said:


> But it should not be there at all.


 
   
  Quote: 





radioking59 said:


> I just checked my A2. I can only hear the hum if my ear is practically touching the top vent.


 
   
  You are right, it absolutely should not.
   
  Now, how many products do we use that have things that should not be there, and we are still happy using them?
   
  I am quite a perfectionist, but what the heck, I would probably struggle to name just a few around me that would have everything exactly like I wanted... But I still enjoy all of them (the ones I don't find themselves in trash very quickly).
   
  Not trying to diminish your point, of course.


----------



## hodgjy

The entire amp costs $250. High end power supplies cost at least that. A little hum comes with the territory of $250 amps.



zazex said:


> But it should not be there at all.


----------



## Mattjh90

lets get some pictures of peoples set ups =)


----------



## yezzum

Quote: 





zazex said:


> But it should not be there at all.


 
   
  The hum or his ear?!!


----------



## Radioking59

I've only seen one report of a dead silent A2. Does anyone else have one that doesn't hum? I'm not too worried about the present hum, but it could be bothersome if it gets any worse. 
   
  I think I'm done being an early adopter in the audio world. Every time I get something upon release there is a problem which is subsequently fixed in later batches. Paying to be a beta tester isn't fun.  I had a feeling that I should have canceled the order the second Jason said they were having problems with the production units not matching the final prototype.


----------



## blasjw

Just finished taking apart my Asgard 2.  Found an interesting "mod" on the bottom of the PCB.  It looks like a "scratch" that  apparently cuts three traces on the board.  Appears to be related to the gain switch.


----------



## vaed

I hear a slight hum if I nearly burn my ear off pressing it against the damn thing. Other than that, it's, for all intents and purposes, silent.


----------



## Radioking59

Deleted


----------



## zazex

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> The entire amp costs $250. High end power supplies cost at least that. *A little hum comes with the territory of $250 amps.*


 

 I really have to disagree.
   
  The point you're making is not helpful in this age of $250.00 computers, telephones, and
  amplifiers which exhibit no hum (or similar deficiencies) at all.  Less robust - but still more
  than adequate - build quality is understandable.  Economies must show themselves
  somewhere.  But not in the form of hum which interferes which the enjoyment of one's music.


----------



## Pappas3278

This is a tough one...
   
  On one hand I feel a little bummed that there is a hum that shouldn't be present.  It's minor, but it is there.  
   
  On the other hand, am I that much of a perfectionist that I'm going to let this aural blemish get the better of my listening enjoyment?  The amp sounds F-ing great!  
  OK, so it isn't "perfect".  Can't I get past it?
   
  I think I can...I think so...I'm pretty sure...
   
  Then there's also the possibility that the hum gets quieter with time...


----------



## hodgjy

I should clarify.  Hearing a hum at a few feet in unacceptable at any price point.  Placing your ear on the amp and heating a slight hum is ok at the A2's price point.
   
  Quote: 





zazex said:


> I really have to disagree.
> 
> The point you're making is not helpful in this age of $250.00 computers, telephones, and
> amplifiers which exhibit no hum (or similar deficiencies) at all.  Less robust - but still more
> ...


----------



## hodgjy

Wow.  This is one is a little surprising.  I'm guessing the scratch is a circuit connection they needed to cut after the board was printed.  But, I'm unsure why.
   
  Maybe you could post this in the official A2 announcement thread to see what people there have to say.  We have two active threads about the A2 and they aren't linked.
   
  Quote: 





blasjw said:


> Just finished taking apart my Asgard 2.  Found an interesting "mod" on the bottom of the PCB.  It looks like a "scratch" that  apparently cuts three traces on the board.  Appears to be related to the gain switch.


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





blasjw said:


> Just finished taking apart my Asgard 2.  Found an interesting "mod" on the bottom of the PCB.  It looks like a "scratch" that  apparently cuts three traces on the board.  Appears to be related to the gain switch.


 
   
  Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> Wow.  This is one is a little surprising.  I'm guessing the scratch is a circuit connection they needed to cut after the board was printed.  But, I'm unsure why.
> 
> Maybe you could post this in the official A2 announcement thread to see what people there have to say.  We have two active threads about the A2 and they aren't linked.


 
  I am a little surprised about the wires, also.  There is plenty of room to run traces on the board.  Not saying that there isn't a reason for it, but...
  (in a past job I did multi-layer PCB layout, so before you ask: yes, I am familiar with the requirements for proper layout and routing)
  Do you have a picture of the top of the board?
   
  P.S.  The HD800's should arrive today so I will give my impressions soon with the Asgard 2,  Bifrost should be here next week.


----------



## RonD2

My guess is that's a postproduction mod and one of the reasons for the shipping delay.

I can hear hum in my A2 but only close up, i.e. less than 2 inches. Not audible at my seating position, about arms length. It doesn't bother me.

I continue to be impressed with the sonics.

Does anybody know the topology of the preamp?


----------



## sti_boy

I received my A2 a couple of days ago. I've noticed that it picks up a lot of static from my X-Fi sound card source. The static scales with the amp volume level, but *not* with the PC volume level. The sound is very audible during quiet passages of music. I don't hear the same static when using my MF X-Can V3 with the same source. I do not however hear the static if I use say my iphone as a source, so I know its not being generated in the amp, *but* somehow the other amp does not pick it up. I'm sure that a PC-based sound source is not going to be the cleanest, but if my other amp was not having an issue, I'd be less worried about it. Having said that, it almost makes the amp unusable in this setup. Note, I've also tried different audio cables without any benefit. As another side note, if I just touch the 3.5mm jack of the cable (i.e. my finger is the audio source), I get a lot of static coming from the amp. Its much less pronounced when I use the low gain setting (which is not practical for my HD-650s)
   
  Rgds


----------



## Sophonax

Been listening to my Asgard 2 for the past four days now.  Some initial impressions:
   

 My unit definitely has some mechanical transformer buzz.  When my computer's off, I can hear it from about five feet away.  While I'm not thrilled about it, it really doesn't interrupt my listening experience at all -- I can't hear it when I have any of my headphones on.
 I've tried the Asgard 2 with three different pairs of headphones -- my K702 65th Anniversary, my DT880/600, and my HD598.  These headphones represent a pretty wide range of impedances.  The Asgard 2 sounds very good with the K702 and outstanding with the HD598, but I don't particularly care for it with the DT880/600.  This doesn't really surprise me, as I have always preferred the 600-ohm Beyers with OTL tube amps.  That's why I still have my Valhalla.
 I think the amp is pretty neutral -- doesn't sound like it's emphasizing or lacking any frequency range in particular.
 In high gain mode, there's a pretty high noise floor with my HD598 -- enough to be bothersome.  I can still hear some noise on the K702, but nothing on the DT880.
 In low gain mode, there is practically no noise floor at all -- DEAD silent.  I don't think it results entirely from the fact that it's lower gain -- I think it must be due to the feedback Schiit implemented in the low gain mode.  In any case, I've very much preferred the low gain mode for this reason.
 Other than the noise floor, I can't hear any difference between the low and high gain modes -- but I don't claim to have a golden ear, take with grain of salt, etc.
 Low gain mode offers plenty of headroom for both my K702 and HD598.  There's a moderate amount of headroom for my DT880, but I'd probably switch to high gain mode for that headphone.
   
  It's been a while since I've had my Asgard 1, but I'm not sure the Asgard 2 offers that much improvement really.  Both are very good sounding amps.  My Asgard 1 didn't have the transformer buzz, and if I were to rank the noise floor from best to worst, it would be (Asgard 2, low gain) > (Asgard 1) > (Asgard 2, high gain).  Overall, I'm happy with the amp, but I don't find it to be a substantial improvement over the original Asgard.


----------



## bearFNF

So, after about eight hours of listening here are my impressions of the Asgard 2 driving my brand new HD800's.
   
  First off, I was underwhelmed by the bass when I first started listening.  The headphones literally came off the truck and were hooked up mintues later (the UPS dude gave me a funny look when I came running to get the box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  They were very cold from shipping, so cold in fact that condensation formed on the metal part of the head band.  The bass was there but not very pronounced.  I decided to let them warm up at least close to room temps before starting the eval.  I had been listening to the HE500's at the time, also so that might have been a factor (warming the amp up for the HD800's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
   
  After about half an hour I tried again.  Much better but still not a lot of bass there.  That's why I decided to give a good long listen.  A mix of Asgard 2 and straight form my computer's modded X-Fi.  Seven hours later (watching hockey on TV(muted), listening to music.  Who needs to hear the commentators anyway, bunch of useless info they spew...well any way back to the tack at hand.
   
  The Asgard 2 does a respectable job of driving these phones.  Bare in mind this is the first time I have heard them ever, so I am comparing it to the others phones I have (see the earlier post). 
  Comparing them to the HE-500's there is less bass in the HD800's but what is there is crisper and more defined.  The HE-500, um, ?mushes? or muddies maybe? the bass some. Some may want more quantity.  I noticed the recording/song style had a lot to do with it, some songs were just fine, others seemed to be lacking.  The HD800's have MUCH better mids more ?forward? and pronounced.  Very good with vocals (Alison Krauss, Anita Baker).  The highs were also more present, but never got to much.  Especially liked the attack on guitar strings, made their presence felt.  The HD800's felt a lot more balanced in the presentation, showed better separation, and greater detail.  Soundstage was slightly bigger. 
  The comfort of the HD800's is on a whole new level, after half an hour I almost forgot I was wearing them.  This is a set of phone sfor the long haul listener as evidenced by the eight hour session I just completed, could not do that with the HE-500's would need breaks periodically.  Also did not have to mod the HD800's as I had to with the He-500's and Grados for comfort.
  The volume pot didn't need to be as high with the HD800's, also.  About 10:30 versus almost noon with the HE-500's both on high gain. 
   
  So the upshot is that the Asgard 2 does a very good job, IMHO, driving the HD800's and it is very worth trying it out for yourself.  I plan to compare this to a friends Bottlehead crack once he gets it built (or maybe I should do one, too? hhmmmm...poor wallet is gonna have fits
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
   
  Let me know if there are specific questions.


----------



## Sanlitun

I received my Asgard 2 and Bifrost a couple of days ago and have just now had time to spend on setting it up.
   
  Mine is in perfect condition with no blemishes at all. Indeed the build quality is excellent, particularly when the cost is considered. 
   
  It gets hot. Very hot. I'm wondering what I can use to stack it on top of the Bifrost. Maybe some glass blocks, something that is both heat resistant and isolating.
   
  Yeah the buzz. It may be a deal breaker for me. The problem is that with this sort of equipment you have it close at hand and usually on the same desk as your computer so any noise is really noticeable. I've only just set it up so it may subside with some use or I may grow accustomed to it.
   
  I'm going to break it in a bit and see what happens and then post back with some impressions.


----------



## bearFNF

I plan to use the rubber feet they sent with, as that is what they are for.
  -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Quote:


sanlitun said:


> I received my Asgard 2 and Bifrost a couple of days ago and have just now had time to spend on setting it up.
> 
> Mine is in perfect condition with no blemishes at all. Indeed the build quality is excellent, particularly when the cost is considered.
> 
> ...


  -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Oldandslow

Quote: 





mattjh90 said:


> lets get some pictures of peoples set ups =)


 
  Here's mine:
   
   

   
  Something I noticed--If I set the gain switch on high, pause the music input from Foobar 2000, turn the Asgard 2 gain all the way up, I hear low level 60 hz hum. I hear none with the gain switch on low. This is with my Grado RS-1s. Anyone else hear the hum through your headphones? 
   
  Edited: I unplugged the inputs to the amp, and it is dead quiet through the headphones, with the amp all the way up, and the gain set on high. The 60hz hum is coming from my interconnects/d.a.c./computer. Sorry about that, Schiit!


----------



## bearFNF

What I hear is some static fuzz, a slight hum,  and a ticking sound (about 1 second intervals).  In hi gain and I start to notice it at about 2 o'clock position.  Low gain I do hear it at slightly less than full volume but I only hear a very small amount of the static fuzz, no hum or ticking.  This is with my HD800's.
   
  Quote:


oldandslow said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hodgjy

After sending my A2 back for an exchange, and after seeing and reading other users' accounts, I'm beginning to believe that the A2 isn't quite ready for prime time.  I suspect the latest "backorder" is due to them shoring up the manufacturing process.


----------



## atbglenn

I'll upgrade my Asgard V1  to the V2 when all issues are rectified. I'm in no hurry.....


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Hey guys,
   
  No conspiracy theories needed on the backorder--we're simply out of stock. If your order status doesn't say, "Shipping 3-5 days" it will soon say "Shipping estimated March 21."
   
  That said, yes, we have been working with the transformer vendor for the next run to reduce the variability of the mechanical hum, and have set up a new "quiet room" for transformer hum verification before shipping to cull any remaining "buzzers." Sorry for the trouble to date.
   
  All the best,
  Jason


----------



## atbglenn

Jason thanks! My original Asgard (with muting relay) is dead quiet unless I press my ear up against the top. When you are able to make V2 as quiet, I'm buying one. Please keep us updated...


----------



## xcd1947

But in Europe continues as expensive...


----------



## LarryKingsShoes

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Jason Stoddard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif=
> 
> If your order status doesn't say, "Shipping 3-5 days" it will soon say "Shipping estimated March 21."


 
   
  I read this about twenty times just to confirm that it says what I think it says. Since my order status is "Asgard 2 shipping 3-5 days", I might finally be having a stroke of luck, assuming it isn't a typo.


----------



## EGreco

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Jason Stoddard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That said, yes, we have been working with the transformer vendor for the next run to reduce the variability of the mechanical hum, and have set up a new "quiet room" for transformer hum verification before shipping to cull any remaining "buzzers." Sorry for the trouble to date.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for the information.  I've been reading this thread with great interest, and plan to order the Asgard 2, but I think I'll wait until there is official word that these humming problems are resolved.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## bearFNF

For S&G I made a recording of the "noise" I hear when I pause Foobar and turn the volume pot all the way up on the Asgard 2.  I used HD800's and SR325i's for the test.  Hi gain.  You can hear the ticking sound I talked about in an earlier post.
   
  Files can be found here: http://www.borderlandabate.org/noise
   
  The recording device was my iRiver H120, so not the highest quality but you can clearly hear the noise.  It is not much louder than the background noise in my case.  So it is not that big a deal in my estimation, but it may be different for others.
   
  For reference I did the same thing with my Magni and there is very little noise at full volume on it, so did not bother to record it.
   
  P.S.  I am really liking the Asgard 2 with the HD800's!!!


----------



## amham

I received my Asgard 2 several days ago and have been burning it in.  The mechanical hum is at a very low level, cannot hear it until I place my ear directly against the chassis.  This is more than acceptable.  Turning the gain up fully in the high gain setting does exhibit an audible hum through phones BUT any amp, regardless of cost, would including my Woo WA6SE.  Once again, this is with the gain at maximum with no signal input at the most sensitive gain setting.  Also, the A2 runs significantly cooler than my A1, for whatever that is worth.  My A1 is up for sale for anyone interested, I will accept any reasonable offer.


----------



## Fretmelt

I received my A2 a few days ago, but only got to use it this evening. I've been using the Asgard 1 (late model, w/ relay mod) daily for about 6 months. I noticed an improvement with the Asgard 2 from the second I plugged it in. It's not easily described, but it just sounds fantastic.
   
    My rig: HE-500/K702/SR60i/Ety ER-4p, Schiit Asgard / Asgard2, Schiit Bifrost, Musical Fidelity V-Link 192, Audioquest Evergreen RCA interconnects and USB cables.
   
    Quite honestly, I had so much fun re-listening to stuff in the last few hours that I can't write you a blow-by-blow description of A1 vs A2. I've been very happy with the A1, but now everything sounds more separated and clear - more space around every instrument, and singers stand out further in the mix. As I type this I'm listening to Eric Clapton playing Reconsider Baby (off "From the Cradle") - and I've only just realized there are two sax players in the horn section.
   
  Initial thoughts/impressions:
  * Increases the sonic differences between the K702 and HE500
  * no hum at all - acoustic or electrical; even burning my ear against the case (guess I'm lucky?)
  * I marginally prefer low gain setting (more than enough grunt for the HE 500 in low gain mode)
  * I don't remember any sonic change in the A1 after burning-in, and I suspect that this A2 has had extended burn in anyway (reading Jason's earlier posts about production).
   
  Hope that helps.


----------



## Slaughter

Now that I have had some time with my A2, I'm just not feelin' the mids. They lack detail and are pretty laid back and this is with mid-centric headphones. I couldn't imagine listening to Beyers with this amp. Just not my cup of tea. Too bad because the bass, highs, separation and soundstage are fantastic.


----------



## NotAnAngel

Quote: 





slaughter said:


> Now that I have had some time with my A2, I'm just not feelin' the mids. They lack detail and are pretty laid back and this is with mid-centric headphones. I couldn't imagine listening to Beyers with this amp. Just not my cup of tea. Too bad because the bass, highs, separation and soundstage are fantastic.


 
   
  I am not sure what Beyer models you are referring to, but my DT990/600 sound fantastic with A2.
   
  There is very slight harshness in mid range (compared, for example, to Musical Fidelity amps that are warm) but that is not very noticeable and has been improving with burn-in. Is this what you are experiencing, or is it something else?


----------



## Oldandslow

Quote: 





bearfnf said:


> For S&G I made a recording of the "noise" I hear when I pause Foobar and turn the volume pot all the way up on the Asgard 2.  I used HD800's and SR325i's for the test.  Hi gain.  You can hear the ticking sound I talked about in an earlier post.
> 
> Files can be found here: http://www.borderlandabate.org/noise
> 
> ...


 
  If you get a chance, try the "hum test" with the inputs to the Asgard 2 unplugged. I did, and there's no noise/hum at all. Dead quiet. The hum I heard was coming from the interconnects/d.a.c./computer, not the amp. Sorry about that, Schiit!


----------



## Glam Bash

I got one of the A2's with a hum I can hear across the room. It's strangely high in pitch unlike 60hz hum. However, when I pressed with my hand on top of the chassis it quieted down to where I could only hear it with my ear next to the amp. I put a heavy book on the transformer side away from the top vent for the weekend. I think the noise was amplified by the chasis.
       On a lighter note
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, by Sunday night the midrange was coming around and letting the music through.


----------



## NotAnAngel

Quote: 





bearfnf said:


> For S&G I made a recording of the "noise" I hear when I pause Foobar and turn the volume pot all the way up on the Asgard 2.  I used HD800's and SR325i's for the test.  Hi gain.  You can hear the ticking sound I talked about in an earlier post.
> 
> Files can be found here: http://www.borderlandabate.org/noise
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





oldandslow said:


> If you get a chance, try the "hum test" with the inputs to the Asgard 2 unplugged. I did, and there's no noise/hum at all. Dead quiet. The hum I heard was coming from the interconnects/d.a.c./computer, not the amp. Sorry about that, Schiit!


 
   
  Well, I think *bearFNF* did find something. I tried this on mine; I also did what *Oldandslow *suggested, but in addition I connected my Musical Fidelity V-CAN II instead of A2 and did the noise/hum test again.
   
  Using Beyerdynamic T50p (32 Ohms), here is what I could hear.
   
  1. Just to establish a reference point, Musical Fidelity V-CAN II, volume at 100%: very slight noise, could barely hear it. No hum, zero. Nothing at 0% volume.
   
  2. A2, low gain, 0% volume: very low noise and low hum; while I could hear it, I could only tell it was there if I unplugged headphones and then plugged them back in. This stayed the same until volume reached 2 o'clock, then hum started to increase.
   
  3. A2, low gain, 100% volume: clearly audible hum; about the same noise (masked by hum completely).
   
  4. A2, high gain, 0% volume. Clearly audible noise (same as MF V-CAN II with volume at 100%); low hum as in No.2. I was surprised by the noise here, honestly. Hum stayed the same until volume reached 11:30 o'clock, then started to increase.
   
  5. A2, high gain, 100% volume. Very strong hum, almost as loud as would be music at moderate volume. If any headphones would require listening at this position, it would be completely impossible. Please note though that T50p listening position was with volume at 9 o'clock in high gain, which is not required at all (low gain is where T50p belongs).
   
  6. A2 with no interconnects: almost no hum (high gain, volume at 100%). While one could conclude that the hum was coming from outside, it is not so (see No.1). Even without that, as I was using AudioQuest Cinnamon RCA interconnect coming out of Musical Fidelity V-DAC II, I doubt this equipment would produce any audible hum/noise (I do use MF V-PSU II though).
   
  I will pay more attention to the above with my other headphones and will update if anything differs.


----------



## blasjw

Quote: 





notanangel said:


> 4. A2, high gain, 0% volume. Clearly audible noise (same as MF V-CAN II with volume at 100%); low hum as in No.2. I was surprised by the noise here, honestly. Hum stayed the same until volume reached 11:30 o'clock, then started to increase.
> 
> 5. A2, high gain, 100% volume. Very strong hum, almost as loud as would be music at moderate volume. If any headphones would require listening at this position, it would be completely impossible. Please note though that T50p listening position was with volume at 9 o'clock in high gain, which is not required at all (low gain is where T50p belongs).


 
   
  Clearly there is some issue related to the gain.  Refer to my post #138 on this thread where I include this picture from the bottom of the PCB.  The cut trace you see at the top of the "scratch" leads directly to the gain switch:


----------



## hodgjy

Since you have the V-CAN II and the A2, could you describe the sonic differences between the two?  I'd greatly appreciate reading your opinions.
   
  Quote: 





notanangel said:


> 1. Just to establish a reference point, Musical Fidelity V-CAN II, volume at 100%: very slight noise, could barely hear it. No hum, zero. Nothing at 0% volume.


----------



## NotAnAngel

Quote: 





notanangel said:


> Well, I think *bearFNF* did find something. I tried this on mine; I also did what *Oldandslow *suggested, but in addition I connected my Musical Fidelity V-CAN II instead of A2 and did the noise/hum test again.
> 
> Using Beyerdynamic T50p (32 Ohms), here is what I could hear.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I just tried low/high gain hum test with DT990/600, and it was *very* different.
   
  In short, zero noise (nothing that I could hear anyway), and only very slight hint of hum at high gain, volume at 100%. It looked almost perfect with 600 Ohms headphones.
   
  To summarize, "Impedance does matter":
   
  a) there is no noise/hum issue with high impedance (600 Ohms) headphones;
   
  b) there is quite a bit of noise and strong hum with low impedance (32 Ohms) headphones (although both are quite outside of volume/gain settings one would use with low impedance headphones).
   
  I could still switch to high gain mode though with volume set at 9 o'clock for T50p/32 and that setting was not very good due to quite audible noise and very low but still audible hum.


----------



## NotAnAngel

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> Since you have the V-CAN II and the A2, could you describe the sonic differences between the two?  I'd greatly appreciate reading your opinions.


 
  Sure, will try to do a quick listening test tonight and will post tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## aoiziptw

Just want to update on my listening with the A2 with about 30 hours of unit burn in.
   
  - it still hums with my UM3x IEM at low gain, the hum is there and you can notice the noisy floor. once i switch to my full size can, i can not hear any.
   
  - the unit does hum(electrically), but i have to listening very carefully and put my ear around 3 ~ 4in next to the vent to hear it. Currently the amp is sitting about 2 arms length away and i can not hear the hum with or without the headphone on. i guess i have a unit that hum not as loud like other member on the board? or my ear is just plan woodie
   
  - sound stage is improving, but the mid is still lay back with high a bit roll off on my HD650, with my W1000 it sounds only mid is lay off for sure, since this CAN is very vocal and it is easy to tell the vocal got pushed back a little.
   
  - bass is nice and tighter with good control, it is not as booming as first few hours.
   
  I have notice once i switched to high gain for both of HD650 and W1000, the sound sounds fuller.
   
  ~Ming


----------



## NotAnAngel

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> Since you have the V-CAN II and the A2, could you describe the sonic differences between the two?  I'd greatly appreciate reading your opinions.


 
  Here is a few points on some differences between A2 and V-CAN II with DT990/600.
   
  1. Using headphones analogy, on a high level, V-CAN II sounds more like DT990 while A2 sounds more like AKG Q701 (overall sonic signature only).
   
  2. V-CAN II is warmer, sounds fuller and more lush.
   
  3. A2 is more accurate and has better resolution, especially in high frequencies.
   
   4. V-CAN II is slightly mellow; it is very smooth with a natural sound. A2 is a bit harsh (mids mostly) and often sounds somewhat steely and edgy. 
   

  5. A2 has much better highs extension with great resolution while V-CAN II sounds a bit dark there and somewhat lacks details.
   
  6. V-CAN II has excellent soundstage; it is very spacious, which very often creates 3D like effect where I can totally feel the ambience as if I was there. In comparison, A2 has good imaging but spaciousness is much less pronounced (sometimes to the point I have to specifically look for it to tell it's there).
   
  7. A2 has much more controlled and tight bass; most of the time I can tell exactly where it is coming from. V-CAN II has softer and much fuller bass; on some tracks it sounds like bass fills the whole environment.


----------



## hodgjy

Thanks a bunch.  Much appreciated!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  And, welcome to the community.  I see you just joined last month.  Glad to have you here.
   
  Quote: 





notanangel said:


> Here is a few points on some differences between A2 and V-CAN II with DT990/600.
> 
> 1. Using headphones analogy, on a high level, V-CAN II sounds more like DT990 while A2 sounds more like AKG Q701 (overall sonic signature only).
> 
> ...


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





oldandslow said:


> If you get a chance, try the "hum test" with the inputs to the Asgard 2 unplugged. I did, and there's no noise/hum at all. Dead quiet. The hum I heard was coming from the interconnects/d.a.c./computer, not the amp. Sorry about that, Schiit!


 
  AH HA!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EUREKA!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ok, I will try to calm down.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have found the source of the noise...
  So, before I get to that
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I tried the unplugging the inputs thing and there is zero noise indeed.  The Asgard 2 plugged into power with only headphones does not produce noise. That I can hear, anyway.
   
  I got to thinking
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 about a post I read somewhere about laptops and charging circuits...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So, I unplugged the laptop and did the test on the laptop battery only.  With inputs plugged in and ready to play music but with Foobar paused.  No ticking noise and only a very slight hiss of the volume.  Tried it with my [size=10pt]APC J15BLK[/size] ([size=10pt]J-Type Power Conditioner with Battery Backup[/size]) and the nosie was filter down, could barely hear the ticking sound and the hiss.  So this has to do with the AC coming from charging the laptop.  Or could it be the AC coming though the laptop to the Modi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? See the extra credit work below for the answer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  So for my final trick
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, to confirm where the noise is coming from, I carted the whole lot into my computer room and hooked it up to my desktop.  No power brick or charging circuit here.  Just a very clean and line conditioned PSU on an APC AVR UPS, HEH
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  The result?  No ticking or hum.  Just the hiss of volume.  The computer cooling fans were louder than the hiss from the Asgard 2.


----------



## NotAnAngel

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> Thanks a bunch.  Much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks, glad to be here


----------



## tuna47

I have had mine for three days no hum and I am very happy with the sound on my he500 also plenty of power


----------



## Rem0o

How is this amp with the HD650? Anyone tested it?


----------



## Gary in MD

Quote: 





bearfnf said:


> AH HA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You guys are great, and Schiit should pay you for your help in troubleshooting this issue.  Or at least provide credit towards additional schiit.  Or at least send you a t-shirt.  Or something, since you have helped them identify and fix a couple of problems in their product, allowed them to avoid large numbers of returns/reworks in the future, and probably helped future sales. 
   
  In any case, I still think I'll wait a few months for you and Shiit to find and fix other bugs, and then make a decision between a more mature A2 and an even more mature MJ to drive my LCD-3s (by the way, any input into that decision would be appreciated... no, I won't send you money, schiit or a t-shirt... at least not a shirt that you would want to wear...)


----------



## MattTCG

Quote: 





rem0o said:


> How is this amp with the HD650? Anyone tested it?


 
   
  It's a very good pairing. I run the A2 on high gain for powering the 650. In short it improves on the original Asgard across the board. The phrase refined power comes to mind. Detail retrieval is improved, sub bass is  better (more texture and punch) and sound stage appears to be a bit wider and deeper than what I remember on the original. This is a good amp with nice features with the gain control and pre-amp out.  A sure hit for Schitt!!


----------



## BokononVolta

I, too, like it quite a bit. Its a noticeable improvement over the original Asgard. There are a couple problems for me.

With my JH5's, I still get a static noise floor, regardless of high or low gain. Is there no way around that? Or perhaps its just the fact of life when using it with a computer. . . .

Also, the high/low gain switch... when I turn it to low gain, only the right channel gets softer, so its pretty much not useful for me. This is with my JH5's or my DT990s. Anyone else see this? 

FWIW, I'm using A2 with Bifrost out of the optical on my MacBook... Also putting my ear right up to it (burning sensation in my ear lol) I can hear a slight buzz from the unit itself, but it doesn't bother me at all. The computers in the office are much noisier.

I'll be contacting Schiit and I fully expect them to be excellent in dealing with my issue, but just wanted to see if it was more widespread, especially the gain issue...


----------



## NotAnAngel

Quote: 





bokononvolta said:


> I, too, like it quite a bit. Its a noticeable improvement over the original Asgard. There are a couple problems for me.
> 
> With my JH5's, I still get a static noise floor, regardless of high or low gain. Is there no way around that? Or perhaps its just the fact of life when using it with a computer. . . .
> 
> ...


 
  A2 seems to be quite bad noise/hum wise with headphones that have low impedance (see my posts #168 & 171 in this thread).
   
  I assume your DT990 has low impedance too? Mine are 600 Ohms and they have virtually zero noise/hum.
   
  My A2 does not have "one channel" gain issue though.


----------



## BokononVolta

notanangel said:


> A2 seems to be quite bad noise/hum wise with headphones that have low impedance (see my posts #168 & 171 in this thread).
> 
> I assume your DT990 has low impedance too? Mine are 600 Ohms and they have virtually zero noise/hum.
> 
> My A2 does not have "one channel" gain issue though.




Thanks. Yep, thats what I am getting. Even with no cables connected to input, the 21 ohm JH5 IEMs are causing a loud "shhhhhh" sound at any volume level in High Gain mode. This is what I was experienced on the A1.

If I flip it to Low Gain mode, I just have the "shhhhhh" in the left earbud. So I think the circuit is working OK for me in Low Gain mode.

My DT990 is 600 ohm. I don't have the "shhhh" sound at all because of the 600 ohm, but the faulty Hi/Lo gain switch problem appears with these as well.

thanks much for your help


----------



## NotAnAngel

Quote: 





blasjw said:


> Clearly there is some issue related to the gain.  Refer to my post #138 on this thread where I include this picture from the bottom of the PCB.  The cut trace you see at the top of the "scratch" leads directly to the gain switch:


 
   
  Quote: 





bokononvolta said:


> Thanks. Yep, thats what I am getting. Even with no cables connected to input, the 21 ohm JH5 IEMs are causing a loud "shhhhhh" sound at any volume level in High Gain mode. This is what I was experienced on the A1.
> 
> If I flip it to Low Gain mode, I just have the "shhhhhh" in the left earbud. So I think the circuit is working OK for me in Low Gain mode.
> 
> ...


 
  Looks like a faulty switch to me. It appears that not everything was right with the switch from the beginning (as *blasjw *discovered; see the quote above).


----------



## BokononVolta

Contacted Schiit, as expected it is getting taken care of promptly...


----------



## joebobbilly

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> It's a very good pairing. I run the A2 on high gain for powering the 650. In short it improves on the original Asgard across the board. The phrase refined power comes to mind. Detail retrieval is improved, sub bass is  better (more texture and punch) and sound stage appears to be a bit wider and deeper than what I remember on the original. This is a good amp with nice features with the gain control and pre-amp out.  A sure hit for Schitt!!


 

 So Matt, after being the number 1 advocate for the Lyr + HD 650 combo... how does the A2 stack up against it?  Do you have a partial preference for one over the other?  And how's the deathmatch going?  or should I ask that back in our other thread?


----------



## MattTCG

While I really enjoy the A2 with the 650, when it's all said and done the A2 is not a lyr killer...nor was it ever intended to be. You shouldn't be able to put a $250 amp against one that's nearly twice the price and have very comparable products. 
   
  In my estimation the lyr with the 650 and a nice set of tubes is one of the best listens in the game period.


----------



## bearFNF

@*hodgjy* - Did you ever get your Asgard 2 back?  If so how is it working now?


----------



## hodgjy

My new one is currently on its way across the country to me.  I should have it by Friday.
   
  Quote: 





bearfnf said:


> @*hodgjy* - Did you ever get your Asgard 2 back?  If so how is it working now?


----------



## cheuh

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> While I really enjoy the A2 with the 650, when it's all said and done the A2 is not a lyr killer...nor was it ever intended to be. You shouldn't be able to put a $250 amp against one that's nearly twice the price and have very comparable products.
> 
> In my estimation the lyr with the 650 and a nice set of tubes is one of the best listens in the game period.


 
   
  Matt, do you still think your older Denon receiver sounds better than both A2 and Lyr?


----------



## LarryKingsShoes

The new backorder hit my order status today. I thought I was in the clear but now it'll be a long and painful 3 weeks before they even start shipping again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This thing better be worth the wait. On the plus side, I like how the FiiO E07K handles my HE-400s. That should help with my impatience, at least for a few days.


----------



## MattTCG

Quote: 





cheuh said:


> Matt, do you still think your older Denon receiver sounds better than both A2 and Lyr?


 
   
   
  I have been really dialing in where I'm at with the performance of all of those amps in the past 24 hours. Right now, I'd give them the following scores out 100:
   
  1. Vintage amp=80
   
  2. Asgard 2=86
   
  3. lyr=95


----------



## hodgjy

Could someone play this through their A2 and report back?  Thanks.
   
  http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/4/4064574/nins-head-like-a-hole-mashed-with-call-me-maybe-is-perfect


----------



## cheuh

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> I have been really dialing in where I'm at with the performance of all of those amps in the past 24 hours. Right now, I'd give them the following scores out 100:
> 
> 1. Vintage amp=80
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Quote: 





matttcg said:


> And then, I made the vintage amp discovery. And yes, the 650 got even better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  lol.


----------



## MattTCG

Okay, you got me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But, in my defense it took me a while to really assimilate the sound and listen to lots of material to get a feel for how each amp performs overall. The vintage amp is really fantastic  with certain parts of the spectrum such as sub bass...tight and textured and incredible impact.  So in some cases the those numbers change depending on the material. So I admit that I got a little giddy from excitement over my free amp in the attic that feel only a few notches short of a $500 amp. 
   
  Overall the lyr is still king. You can't beat the lyr with good tubes for hp's that can handle the power and not suffer from noise issues.


----------



## Radioking59

I just dropped off my Asgard 2 for the return trip back to California. I felt the product was a little rushed and not up to the standards it should have been. I wanted to love it but just couldn't.  I'm glad I didn't sell my original Asgard when the 2 was on its way.
   
  Now to the more pressing issue; Lyr or Burson Soloist SL for my HD600 and soon to be ordered HE-500.


----------



## Highnoon

What are everyone's thoughts on the Asgard 2 + HE-400? Has anyone compared Magni + HE-400 to Asgard 2 + HE-400?
   
  I just bought some used HE-400s and am currently amp-less, so I'm looking to buy one. I'm leaning toward Schiit for quality and aesthetics.
   
  Also, I'm unfamiliar with pre-amp outs, so can someone please explain to me what exactly they are for and why they are called *pre*-amp? I read somewhere that they are for desktop speakers, but all the speakers I've seen have copper wire connections... not RCA. Does this mean the Asgard 2 acts as a speaker amp also? Or are the pre-outs just a simple pass through?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## LarryKingsShoes

Quote: 





highnoon said:


> What are everyone's thoughts on the Asgard 2 + HE-400? Has anyone compared Magni + HE-400 to Asgard 2 + HE-400?
> 
> I just bought some used HE-400s and am currently amp-less, so I'm looking to buy one. I'm leaning toward Schiit for quality and aesthetics.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  The Asgard 2's preamp outputs won't power speakers. They're intended to be used with external amplifiers or powered monitors. The output signal varies depending on the volume knob position which can be a major convenience in some setups. Personally, I find it to be one of the most exciting new features but there are many that won't need that functionality. I'm loving the idea of being able to integrate the A2 as a key player in my stereo listening experience, instead of it just being a uni-tasker, as Alton Brown may call it.
   
  As for the HE-400s, I can't speak from personal experience yet but I do recall reading an impression in one of the Schiit threads several days ago. From what I remember, the guy seemed unable to notice any glaring differences between the Schiit and his old amp. Apparently orthodynamic headphones aren't as sensitive to differences in headphone amplifiers. I'm sure someone much more qualified than myself will be able to chime in with some firsthand insight.


----------



## Highnoon

Quote: 





larrykingsshoes said:


> The Asgard 2's preamp outputs won't power speakers. They're intended to be used with external amplifiers or powered monitors. The output signal varies depending on the volume knob position which can be a major convenience in some setups. Personally, I find it to be one of the most exciting new features but there are many that won't need that functionality. I'm loving the idea of being able to integrate the A2 as a key player in my stereo listening experience, instead of it just being a uni-tasker, as Alton Brown may call it.
> 
> As for the HE-400s, I can't speak from personal experience yet but I do recall reading an impression in one of the Schiit threads several days ago. From what I remember, the guy seemed unable to notice any glaring differences between the Schiit and his old amp. Apparently orthodynamic headphones aren't as sensitive to differences in headphone amplifiers. I'm sure someone much more qualified than myself will be able to chime in with some firsthand insight.


 
   
  Thanks for the info. I am quite unfamiliar with pro audio gear such as powered monitors. That usage seems to make a lot of sense, since you could easily swap between monitors and headphones. How exactly would you switch the output though? If you have headphones plugged in, does it automatically output through headphones and if you don't, it outputs through the monitors? I don't currently have any desk speakers... but I like the idea of being able to add some. I also see it as a big advantage over the Magni.
   
  I looked around and found this picture of the rear of an M-Audio monitor. I don't see any RCA input so I'm wondering how you would connect something like this to the Asgard 2? I have no idea what TRS or XLR are...
  http://www.m-audio.com/images/global/media_hqpics/BX8-back.jpg
   
  I faintly remember reading that post also, and how orthos aren't affected by amps as much as dynamics. I understand that the difference *between* amps may not be that great, but what about from NO amp to the Asgard 2?


----------



## Sanlitun

Quote: 





glam bash said:


> I got one of the A2's with a hum I can hear across the room. It's strangely high in pitch unlike 60hz hum. However, when I pressed with my hand on top of the chassis it quieted down to where I could only hear it with my ear next to the amp. I put a heavy book on the transformer side away from the top vent for the weekend. I think the noise was amplified by the chasis.


 
   
  I took the amp to a silent area of the home here and took some time to listen. It does seem like the hum is resonating or ringing with the case and this is making it much worse than it should be.
   
  I find if I take my fist and just rest it on the Schiit logo it cuts the noise by about half. As well putting it up on some isolation cones has helped a bit. I wonder if the fellow who had taken his apart had noticed how the transformer is fixed to the board as this may be something that could be fixed with silicone washers and a little damping etc.
   
  The amp itself sounds good so far, although I don't have a lot of hours on it. I really want to love this thing so I don't know what to do. Do you think Schiit would let me trade up to the Lyr? How would the sound be comparable?


----------



## blasjw

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Sanlitun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...
> I find if I take my fist and just rest it on the Schiit logo it cuts the noise by about half. As well putting it up on some isolation cones has helped a bit. I wonder if the fellow who had taken his apart had noticed how the transformer is fixed to the board as this may be something that could be fixed with silicone washers and a little damping etc.
> ...


 
   
  Looks like it's soldered directly to the PCB.


----------



## Grisjean

Quote: 





larrykingsshoes said:


> The new backorder hit my order status today. I thought I was in the clear but now it'll be a long and painful 3 weeks before they even start shipping again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I ordered Asgard on January 7th. Still no word. Through french shop, so I don't have direct contact to Schiit, sadly.


----------



## gidgiddonihah

Anyone tried with the AQ Dragonfly?


----------



## bearFNF

Latest update on my Asgard 2 "noise" through headphones and transformer hum.
   
  Just swapped out my Modi with the newly arrived Bifrost on the Asgard 2.  With foobar muted and voume turned up full the noise through the HD800's is lessoned drastically with the Biforst, only hear slight hum (higher pitched but a lot quieter), a very faint tick, and the the small hiss of volume. This is with the charger plugged into the laptop.  Not even loud enough to record now.  Unplug the laptop from the charger and after about ten seconds it is dead silent.
   
  The hum of the transformer can now only be heard with my ear about one inch away as apposed to the four or so inches it was a few days ago.


----------



## hodgjy

Good to hear.
   
  My A1 and first A2 are noisy as well.  When I plugged my V-Moda M-80s into them and cranked the volume to max, it heard a loud hiss and a 60 hz hum (not a ground loop, though).  With my higher impedance headphones, I can't hear a thing.
   
  My A2 had a transformer hum that I could hear clear across the room.  My replacement A2 is arriving tomorrow, so I'm impatiently waiting for it.  Except for the hum, the A2 sounded bloody good.
   
  Quote: 





bearfnf said:


> Latest update on my Asgard 2 "noise" through headphones and transformer hum.
> 
> Just swapped out my Modi with the newly arrived Bifrost on the Asgard 2.  With foobar muted and voume turned up full the noise through the HD800's is lessoned drastically with the Biforst, only hear slight hum (higher pitched but a lot quieter), a very faint tick, and the the small hiss of volume. This is with the charger plugged into the laptop.  Not even loud enough to record now.  Unplug the laptop from the charger and after about ten seconds it is dead silent.
> 
> The hum of the transformer can now only be heard with my ear about one inch away as apposed to the four or so inches it was a few days ago.


----------



## dalb

Got my A2 today in Australia. No noise through my 300ohm HD600s on high gain either and I'm young so my hearing should be quite good.
  Sounds really good. Much better than the Audioengine D1 I had been using (which I'm now just using as a DAC). Also works well as a preamp to my Audioengine A2s.
  I know the heat is supposed to be normal. But I really wish it didn't affect the volume knob so much, it's quite annoying when I'm trying to fine tune the volume.
  But anyway, pretty happy with it at the moment at this early stage, even considering the extra $100 AUD (102.3 USD  ) that us Australians have to pay if we want one.


----------



## mab1376

Jason,
   
  Are you going to sell the A2 though amazon?
   
  I want to buy one with my amazon card.


----------



## hodgjy

I'm guessing once Audioadvisor gets their stock, you can buy from them through Amazon.
   
  Quote: 





mab1376 said:


> Jason,
> 
> Are you going to sell the A2 though amazon?
> 
> I want to buy one with my amazon card.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> I'm guessing once Audioadvisor gets their stock, you can buy from them through Amazon.


 
  From Audioadvisor itself, you don't have to pay shipping.


----------



## apollinaris

"*STATUS: Backordered. We expect to begin shipping Asgard 2s again March 21.*"
   
  Wow, that's pretty much a lot, seems they have to re-work the unit quite significantly. Personally I'm not in a hurry and would prefer to wait till a mature product comes out, but am sorry for those who ordered and have to wait now. Wish Schiit would come up with some sort of cool and stylish satisfaction to those in a wait


----------



## j0val

Quote: 





apollinaris said:


> "*STATUS: Backordered. We expect to begin shipping Asgard 2s again March 21.*"
> 
> Wow, that's pretty much a lot, seems they have to re-work the unit quite significantly. Personally I'm not in a hurry and would prefer to wait till a mature product comes out, but am sorry for those who ordered and have to wait now. Wish Schiit would come up with some sort of cool and stylish satisfaction to those in a wait


 
  In regards to the long wait, I believe it was actually mentioned by Jason that they just have a lot of orders to fulfill.


----------



## apollinaris

Quote: 





j0val said:


> In regards to the long wait, I believe it was actually mentioned by Jason that they just have a lot of orders to fulfill.


 
  Well, I read it differently, but whatever  By the way, one of the European distributors told me that precisely because of the hum issue they are also waiting for a first batch to arrive to the EU in 3-4 weeks time only.


----------



## tuna47

Have the asgard 2 no hum and love it. Powers my he500 easily


----------



## mikek200

Quote: 





j0val said:


> In regards to the long wait, I believe it was actually mentioned by Jason that they just have a lot of orders to fulfill.


 
  Thats the way ,I understand it,as well.
   
  I emailed Jason about 7-10 days ago concerning the humming,his reply was:
  "Issue has been fixed"
  Does anyone,have any thoughts about the sound being similar, to the mjolnir?


----------



## mab1376

I was gonna order on release day but didn't get my tax check yet, now i think i'll wait until the transformer buzz is worked out and they're no longer on back order.


----------



## Radioking59

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> I emailed Jason about 7-10 days ago concerning the humming,his reply was:
> "Issue has been fixed"


 
   
  In my correspondence with Jason at the beginning of the week I was under the impression that the hum wasn't necessarily fixed, but all units were being tested to ensure the hum wasn't audible from more than a few feet away.


----------



## hodgjy

I just received my replacement A2.  This one was supposedly "handpicked" to be quiet with respect to transformer hum.  The good news is it is better than my first one.  The bad news is it still hums.  I can hear it from about three feet away.  My old one I could hear clear across the room.  So, it's an improvement, but I'm still disappointed a little, especially if this one was handpicked for its quietness.
   
  Oh well.  You win some, you lose some.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Hey all,
   
  A quick update on Asgard 2:
   
  1. The real problem is highly variable transformer mechanical hum, coupled with a relatively loud production environment that masked the worst of the problems. Think traffic noise and trains--our facility is on a busy road, and next to a train station. Our fault--we did not anticipate this problem, due to the prototype transformers being silent.
   
  2. We've done two things about this:
   
  a. Created a special "quiet room" for transformer hum verification to sort the transformers. We ended up pulling a lot of them out of production and sending them back to the manufacturer in the later part of the first run. 
   
  b. Worked with the transformer manufacturer on a new process to reduce hum. The protos seem fine, but we'll see what happens when the real articles come for production in a couple of weeks.
   
  3. When we start shipping again, all Asgard 2s will be sorted through the new "quiet room" and any noisy transformers culled before shipping. I'm hoping they're *all* quiet, but if they are not, we'll work with the transformer manufacturer until it is right.
   
  Apologies if you've been affected by these teething issues. If you have any problems with your Asgard 2, contact us and we'll make it right.
   
  Hope this clears things up a bit.
   
  All the best,
  Jason


----------



## lawrywild

The Asgard was said to match very well with low impedence phones like Grados. Still as good a match with the Asgard 2?


----------



## Traum

lawrywild said:


> The Asgard was said to match very well with low impedence phones like Grados. Still as good a match with the Asgard 2?



That's what the low gain switch will do for you.


----------



## KlausInDK

My A2 has no hum at all - even with the ear in contact with the volume knob. Maybe different as this is a 230V version?


----------



## lawrywild

Quote: 





traum said:


> That's what the low gain switch will do for you.


 

 Well I know, but I meant in terms of "synergy"


----------



## NotAnAngel

Quote: 





lawrywild said:


> The Asgard was said to match very well with low impedence phones like Grados. Still as good a match with the Asgard 2?


 
  If you don't mind a possibility of noise and (electrical) hum - see my posts #168 and #171 - then it might be.


----------



## hodgjy

As always, Jason and Schiit have made it right.  They are once again taking proper care of me.  Gotta love a great company with great customer service.
   
  Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> I just received my replacement A2.  This one was supposedly "handpicked" to be quiet with respect to transformer hum.  The good news is it is better than my first one.  The bad news is it still hums.  I can hear it from about three feet away.  My old one I could hear clear across the room.  So, it's an improvement, but I'm still disappointed a little, especially if this one was handpicked for its quietness.
> 
> Oh well.  You win some, you lose some.


----------



## bareyb

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> As always, Jason and Schiit have made it right.  They are once again taking proper care of me.  Gotta love a great company with great customer service.


 
  So what did they do? Send you _another_ one?


----------



## hodgjy

Giving me a refund while I sit on the sidelines while they figure out the transformer problems.  
   
  Quote: 





bareyb said:


> So what did they do? Send you _another_ one?


----------



## bareyb

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> Giving me a refund while I sit on the sidelines while they figure out the transformer problems.


 
  Oh... Bummer. Glad you got your money back though..


----------



## hodgjy

If they fix the transformer issue, I'll strongly consider getting it again.  It sounds bloody brilliant as an amp. I've never heard my DT990/600 ohm sound better.
   
  Quote: 





bareyb said:


> Oh... Bummer. Glad you got your money back though..


----------



## NotAnAngel

hodgjy said:


> If they fix the transformer issue, I'll strongly consider getting it again.  It sounds bloody brilliant as an amp. I've never heard my DT990/600 ohm sound better.


I would have to completely agree on how A2 makes DT990 shine. 

As a matter of fact, this combo sounds not too far behind T90 with M1HPA, which is kind of crazy to me.

Mine also has some mechanical hum but it is quite within the limits as not too bother me much.


----------



## EGreco

Quote: 





notanangel said:


> If you are don't mind a possibility of noise and (electrical) hum - see my posts #168 and #171 - then it might be.


 
   
  I saw your earlier posts, and appreciated them....sort of.  I also have low impedance Grados (the PS500's) and now I'm starting to get cold feet about picking up this new amp.


----------



## NotAnAngel

egreco said:


> I saw your earlier posts, and appreciated them....sort of.  I also have low impedance Grados (the PS500's) and now I'm starting to get cold feet about picking up this new amp.


Sorry for that, did not mean to discourage you  It is still an amazing amp, and there is an easy way to try and decide for yourself; worst case you could just ship it back


----------



## atbglenn

Can't wait till Jason gets the hum problem sorted out. In the meantime I guess I'll have to settle with my lowly Asgard V1   JK, I love my Asgard! But I will be getting the new version once the minor glitches are fixed..


----------



## hodgjy

They'll get it sorted out. And, as good as they've taken care of my exchanges and returns, I am tempted to order another one when it's fixed.



atbglenn said:


> Can't wait till Jason gets the hum problem sorted out. In the meantime I guess I'll have to settle with my lowly Asgard V1   JK, I love my Asgard! But I will be getting the new version once the minor glitches are fixed..


----------



## mikek200

Quote: 





atbglenn said:


> Can't wait till Jason gets the hum problem sorted out. In the meantime I guess I'll have to settle with my lowly Asgard V1   JK, I love my Asgard! But I will be getting the new version once the minor glitches are fixed..


 
  And where can you get the original Asgard 1---used???


----------



## atbglenn

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> And where can you get the original Asgard 1---used???


 
  I'm not selling mine right now, that's for sure


----------



## NotAnAngel

Quote: 





amham said:


> I received my Asgard 2 several days ago and have been burning it in.  The mechanical hum is at a very low level, cannot hear it until I place my ear directly against the chassis.  This is more than acceptable.  Turning the gain up fully in the high gain setting does exhibit an audible hum through phones BUT any amp, regardless of cost, would including my Woo WA6SE.  Once again, this is with the gain at maximum with no signal input at the most sensitive gain setting.  Also, the A2 runs significantly cooler than my A1, for whatever that is worth.  My A1 is up for sale for anyone interested, I will accept any reasonable offer.


 
   
  Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> And where can you get the original Asgard 1---used???


 
  Post #162 in this thread; not sure if it's still available though


----------



## mikek200

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> And where can you get the original Asgard 1---used???


 
  Just getting a little antsy...thats all......,I'll wait .


----------



## tuna47

I guess I got lucky mine sounds great no hum


----------



## ironsurvivor

Considering getting one of these. Anyone know how the perform with the DT880s 600ohm? I saw one post a few pages back and he didn't like them. If anyone else has them could you please tell me your opinions? Id greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Mattjh90

Quote: 





ironsurvivor said:


> Considering getting one of these. Anyone know how the perform with the DT880s 600ohm? I saw one post a few pages back and he didn't like them. If anyone else has them could you please tell me your opinions? Id greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


 
  I saw a few post mentioning that DT990 600ohm sound great with A2, unsure about the Dt880s but i cant imagine that it would be a huge difference with them...


----------



## blasjw

I'd say it turned out pretty good...


----------



## Mattjh90

Quote: 





blasjw said:


> I'd say it turned out pretty good...


 
  looks amazing! I love the grey brushed aluminium, but honestly this looks just as good


----------



## blasjw

Quote: 





mattjh90 said:


> looks amazing! I love the grey brushed aluminium, but honestly this looks just as good


 
  Thanks!  I like the silver too but all my gear is black so I wanted the Asgard to match.  It's basically the same brushed aluminum finish only in black as it was black anodized.  Sorry for the poor quality pic but I only have my cell phone with me.


----------



## MattTCG

Holy Batmobile!! That's nice.


----------



## lawrywild

Damnnn that looks nice


----------



## ironsurvivor

> I saw a few post mentioning that DT990 600ohm sound great with A2, unsure about the Dt880s but i cant imagine that it would be a huge difference with them...


 
   
  That's what ive been seeing as well. I wouldn't think there would be a huge difference either, but just curious.


----------



## dalb

Ok I'm now getting a hum from my asgard 2. Sigh. It's not mechanical though. It's coming through my headphones and desktop speakers when I use them via the preamp out. It comes and goes though. It's very very annoying. It goes down when I use low gain over high gain. But the fact it gets stronger, softer, disappears, comes louder, etc is very annoying.
  Might wait a little while and then see if it goes away and if not send it back. Not loving my first Schiit product.


----------



## apollinaris

Quote: 





blasjw said:


> I'd say it turned out pretty good...


 
  Interesting  How did you manage to leave logos white? And did you paint/anodized the volume knob as well?


----------



## EraserXIV

dalb said:


> Ok I'm now getting a hum from my asgard 2. Sigh. It's not mechanical though. It's coming through my headphones and desktop speakers when I use them via the preamp out. It comes and goes though. It's very very annoying. It goes down when I use low gain over high gain. But the fact it gets stronger, softer, disappears, comes louder, etc is very annoying.
> Might wait a little while and then see if it goes away and if not send it back. Not loving my first Schiit product.




Make sure it's not just dirty power being transmitted from your computer to your amp. Unplug certain things in your chain and see if you still hear it. Unplug and run your laptop off the battery, unplug your DAC, etc


----------



## MattTCG

Quote: 





apollinaris said:


> Interesting  How did you manage to leave logos white? And did you paint/anodized the volume knob as well?


 
   
  Looks like the logo were left gray. He does not show the volume pot.


----------



## lawrywild

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> Looks like the logo were left gray. He does not show the volume pot.


 

 I think that's why he was asking a question to the guy........


----------



## dalb

Quote: 





eraserxiv said:


> Make sure it's not just dirty power being transmitted from your computer to your amp. Unplug certain things in your chain and see if you still hear it. Unplug and run your laptop off the battery, unplug your DAC, etc


 
  Sorry I forgot to mention that I already tried unplugging my DAC from the amp and the noise remained exactly the same. So it's not related to the DAC or my computer. All that was plugged into the amp was its own power cord and my headphones/desktop speakers. Both emitted the noise. It's coming and going. At the moment I can not hear it, but when I can hear it it is very loud.


----------



## hodgjy

It could be dirty AC enter your amp.  Try it from another outlet, preferably in another house or place of work.  If it continues, email Jason at Schiit.  He'll take care you of very quickly.
   
  Quote: 





dalb said:


> Sorry I forgot to mention that I already tried unplugging my DAC from the amp and the noise remained exactly the same. So it's not related to the DAC or my computer. All that was plugged into the amp was its own power cord and my headphones/desktop speakers. Both emitted the noise. It's coming and going. At the moment I can not hear it, but when I can hear it it is very loud.


----------



## blasjw

Quote: 





apollinaris said:


> Interesting  How did you manage to leave logos white? And did you paint/anodized the volume knob as well?


 
   
 Thanks, the logos are actually grey.  Just an FYI, it's black anodized not painted.  It's not perfect though.  You can see the headphone logo lost a little piece but it's good enough for me.  I forgot to anodize the volume knob so for now it has a "two tone look".  Here's a picture of it after I put it back together. Sorry for the piece of lint in the upper right and any other specs of dust you might see.  I'll try to clean it up a little better next time.  If there is enough interest, I was thinking about possibly offering a service to convert people's Schiit gear over to black as well as offering custom LEDs like blue/red/green, etc.


----------



## Pappas3278

^^
  The only thing that would keep me from getting this done would be warranty reasons.
  I think it looks F-ing Awesome!  And I think the "two-tone" was a happy accident.
  Nice work.


----------



## blasjw

Quote: 





pappas3278 said:


> ^^
> The only thing that would keep me from getting this done would be warranty reasons.
> I think it looks F-ing Awesome!  And I think the "two-tone" was a happy accident.
> Nice work.


 
   
  Yeah, that darn warranty is always an issue.  Anyway, thanks for the positive feedback.  Glad you like it.


----------



## joebobbilly

It is VERY nice indeed... Though kinda sad to void a _*5 year warranty*_ just for cosmetic reasons IMHO.


----------



## mrscotchguy

Quote: 





blasjw said:


> Thanks, the logos are actually grey.  Just an FYI, it's black anodized not painted.  It's not perfect though.  You can see the headphone logo lost a little piece but it's good enough for me.  I forgot to anodize the volume knob so for now it has a "two tone look".  Here's a picture of it after I put it back together. Sorry for the piece of lint in the upper right and any other specs of dust you might see.  I'll try to clean it up a little better next time.  If there is enough interest, I was thinking about possibly offering a service to convert people's Schiit gear over to black as well as offering custom LEDs like blue/red/green, etc.


 
   
  I like the idea of two-toned.  It's hard to tell in the picture, does the inner shell remain the dark grey? Or did you anodized that to black as well?  Great job, btw!  Maybe Jason will see this and drool a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## blasjw

Quote: 





mrscotchguy said:


> I like the idea of two-toned.  It's hard to tell in the picture, does the inner shell remain the dark grey? Or did you anodized that to black as well?  Great job, btw!  Maybe Jason will see this and drool a bit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Actually my goal was for all black so I still need to do the knob.  I didn't do anything with the inner shell.  It's basically steel painted grey so no chance of anodizing that.  I think the grey looks pretty good anyway.  I e-mailed Jason about whether they would offer their stuff black but he said no way.  Hopefully this will persuade him to change his mind.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The cost of black dye should be negligible.  In the mean time I will continue my quest for "black schiit" with custom LEDs as I much prefer blue/red/green to white.  Also, I'm thinking about tweaking the black anodize for a glossier look as this batch was pretty matte.


----------



## DenonBeaver

Quote: 





blasjw said:


> Yeah, that darn warranty is always an issue.  Anyway, thanks for the positive feedback.  Glad you like it.


 
  If you want to get around the warranty issue use Plastidip. Guys use this on car exteriors all the time and it's great because it looks amazing but it drys as a rubber so you can just rip it off and have no worries about warranty issues.
   
http://www.plastidip.com/home_solutions/Plasti_Dip


----------



## tattare

Gun Kote.   You bake it on in the oven.   Works very well and is very durable.


----------



## Sanlitun

Today is my 15th day with the A2 and I suppose I am keeping it. There is a slight hum, but it has subsided considerably and I would consider it acceptable. I can only hear it within about 5 inches of the top grate. 
   
  The amp sounds sweet with a solid and dynamic Class A sound. It reminds me of my Krell integrated. I think it is driving my HD650's well, to the point I feel I am limited by the phones and not the amp. I'm supposed to be getting some HE-500's and others to play with soon so I can see just what the A2 can do. 
   
  I only wish I had heard the A1 so I could compare it. I'm pretty curious about how the A2 sounds compared to A1, Lyr or Mjolnir.


----------



## zazex

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> And where can you get the original Asgard 1---used???


 
   
  I think that there should be a load of them available as soon as Schiit begins shipping a clean Asgard 2.


----------



## mikek200

by then ,I wont need it...


----------



## vaed

Quote: 





sanlitun said:


> I think it is driving my HD650's well, to the point I feel I am limited by the phones and not the amp. I'm supposed to be getting some HE-500's and others to play with soon so I can see just what the A2 can do.


 
   
  Ah.. the vicious cycle continues.


----------



## dalb

I'm getting quite a lot of fingerprint marks on my asgard 2. I tried getting them off with a dry, then damp cloth and even a little bit of oil but to no avail. anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Pappas3278

Well you want to avoid using oil since that's what you're trying to get rid of in the first place.  I've used ordinary rubbing alcohol on a clean paper towel with good results.


----------



## bearFNF

Um...stop touching it??  But seriously I used some . Glasses cleaner to clean mine initially, but soapy water would work too.
   
  Just remember to unplug it and use very little soap and water.


----------



## DenonBeaver

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> by then ,I wont need it...


 

 There is one in the classifieds right now for $180


----------



## Pappas3278

I've had the A2 for a few weeks now and it's always while I'm actually listening that I feel compelled to post something in this forum.  But, I find I'm too sucked into the music to actually do it.
   
  I LOVE this amp...
   
  Yeah, it's got the mechanical hum and I'll be trading it in for another one sometime soon (can't hear it while the music's playin'!).  But in the mean time, I am really enjoying the hell out of it.  My Grado's have NEVER sounded so good. 
   
  Base extension has never been deeper or tighter.  Sound stage has never been so large.  And just overall, the music that I listen to has never sounded so good!
   
  For those that care I'm listening on a home stereo system and not a computer based system.  Preamp to A2 to Grado RS1's.


----------



## Mattjh90

Quote: 





dalb said:


> I'm getting quite a lot of fingerprint marks on my asgard 2. I tried getting them off with a dry, then damp cloth and even a little bit of oil but to no avail. anyone have any suggestions?


 
  hey use windex or a generic form of windex, that really works and yea just stop touching it as much, brush aluminum easily takes oil from hands. I just use a towel or cloth next to me when un plugging or pluggin in something, unfortunately it looks quite bad and can get distracting with the finger prints all over it so just be careful


----------



## mrscotchguy

Quote: 





mattjh90 said:


> hey use windex or a generic form of windex, that really works and yea just stop touching it as much, brush aluminum easily takes oil from hands. I just use a towel or cloth next to me when un plugging or pluggin in something, unfortunately it looks quite bad and can get distracting with the finger prints all over it so just be careful


 
   
  Quit eating greasy food and caressing your Schiit!


----------



## Aerocraft67

Looks like Schiit this week pushed back Asgard 2's resumed shipping date to April 1. I think it was originally March 21? I put an order in shortly after the shipping suspension and Stoddard's announcement here about addressing the hum issue. My March 25 backorder date hasn't changed since the recent shipping date revision. So perhaps the new date is just a revised expectation for new orders now that orders have stacked up in the interim. 
   
  During the hiatus, I've succumbed to re-examining my purchase decision, but I haven't come up with a compelling alternative to power my HD-650s and the Airmotiv 4s I plan to order to complete my desktop rig once the A2 ships (good timing; I just noticed the A4s are on sale through the end of the month!). Many comparable amps, including tube amps, come at roughly double the price to get the preamp outs and with other features I don't need (DACs, more inputs/outputs, etc.). Then again, I didn't think I needed the preamp outs (or the speakers) until I thought through it a bit more, which let me to the A2 vs. the Magni I originally had in mind.


----------



## tuna47

Right choice have the asgard2 no hum love them sweet sound good stage and you can reheat your food on it


----------



## Aerocraft67

Quote: 





tuna47 said:


> Right choice have the asgard2 no hum love them sweet sound good stage and you can reheat your food on it


 
   
  Too bad it didn't arrive in time for cold weather; would have taken some of the load off the space heater at my listening station.


----------



## richbass

Guys,
  How does it sound compared to the O2 ?


----------



## tuna47

Have the odac connected to asgard 2 never heard o2 but doubt it is as good


----------



## MattTCG

I like the A2 much more than the o2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's very smooth, musical and a little warmer but very resolving.


----------



## Okamoto

Has the hum problem been fixed or it still persists?


----------



## zazex

Quote: 





richbass said:


> Guys,
> How does it sound compared to the O2 ?


 
  It's not an appropriate comparison.  The Asgard 2 operates in Class A; powered by AC (rather than batteries).
   
  Plus a slew of additional factors.


----------



## MattTCG

Could someone compare the max power output of the A2 to lyr at 600 ohms...
   
  A2=[size=13.63636302947998px]Maximum Power, 600 ohms: 190mW[/size]
   
  lyr=??


----------



## hodgjy

More than you'll ever need, considering most 600 ohm headphones have a maximum power input of below 150 mW.
   
  Quote: 





matttcg said:


> Could someone compare the max power output of the A2 to lyr at 600 ohms...
> 
> A2=[size=13.63636302947998px]Maximum Power, 600 ohms: 190mW[/size]
> 
> lyr=??


----------



## MattTCG

Duly notes...but I'd still like to know what the lyr puts out compared to the A2.


----------



## Mark-sf

matttcg said:


> Duly notes...but I'd still like to know what the lyr puts out compared to the A2.




The Lyr should max out at 320mw into 600 ohms, but that is not the limiting spec when comparing amps for high-z cans. It is output voltage that will dictate whether an amp will drive them to their max output. The Lyr at 40v p-p will do this better than the Asgaard.


----------



## hp300plus

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> Duly notes...but I'd still like to know what the lyr puts out compared to the A2.


 
   
  From the Lyr page on the Schiit website:
   
up to 6 watts into 32 ohms
   
   
  I'm not an electrician, but doing some simple math, I believe it comes out to 312.5 mW.
   
  6000 mW (6 watts) / 32 ohms = 187.5 mW
   
  187.5 mW * 600 ohms = 0.32125 Watts or 312.5 mW.


----------



## MattTCG

Thanks guys!! That what I wanted to know.


----------



## tuna47

Jason at asgard told me that the main difference in the amps is the tubes is you are using for the he500


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

You get amps-squared when you divide power with ohm 



hp300plus said:


> From the Lyr page on the Schiit website:
> 
> up to 6 watts into 32 ohms
> 
> ...


----------



## ArchieGates

Hello, I'm weighing the Asgard 2 vs the Magni for my HD 650's. I like the preamp option on the Asgard 2 to use with some desktop PC speakers, but I'm concerned about the heat from the Asgard 2 being on all the time. Does it generate heat even when the headphones aren't plugged in and it's just in preamp mode?


----------



## Rem0o

Quote: 





archiegates said:


> Hello, I'm weighing the Asgard 2 vs the Magni for my HD 650's. I like the preamp option on the Asgard 2 to use with some desktop PC speakers, but I'm concerned about the heat from the Asgard 2 being on all the time. Does it generate heat even when the headphones aren't plugged in and it's just in preamp mode?


 

 Really hot all the time. Don't be concerned by it.


----------



## john57

Class A devices tend to run hot all the time even when idling.


----------



## ArchieGates

I'm not concerned about the heat of the amp damaging it, more about it raising the temperature of my office because it gets hot in the summer. Do you find that it actually makes the area you listen to warm? I'm leaning between the Magni and the Asgard 2 and this is the only thing holding me back.


----------



## vaed

The only heat outside the case is the heat running through the top and side vent(thingie)s, and I can't feel it until my hands are about 4 inches from them.


----------



## tuna47

No just hot to the touch


----------



## DogMeat

This heat chatter is going on elsewhere here too.... just go to the Schiit site and read what they say about the Heat worries. Quickly paraphrasing them, it's SUPPOSED to run kind of hot, it doesn't damage itself.
   
  IMHO, you can't go wrong with either choice.
  I have the Magni/Modi combo running on my desktop, and they sound QUITE nice, both my Senns and my Audeze perform quite nicely when driven by this pair.
  Because I am beyond happy with my BiFrost/Lyr combo for running the LCD2's so beautifully, I am not yet considering the Asgard2..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   The Lyr, as any tubie, get's pretty warm too. That's just the way it is, haven't caught fire yet, so don't worry too much.


----------



## wolfetan44

Asgard 2 and DT880/600 better combo then the O2?


----------



## MattTCG

For me, the A2 wins by an appreciable margin.


----------



## wolfetan44

matttcg said:


> For me, the A2 wins by an appreciable margin.


Or maybe save up for the Gungir?


----------



## Aaron94

wolfetan44 said:


> Or maybe save up for the Gungir?




Now thats overkill, not only because the gungnir is fully balanced, and youd have to have your DT880s recabled, but also because the gungnir puts out FAR more power than the DT880 need. 

Id say you should stick with the asgard 2, gungnir is an amo more appropriate for things like Hifiman, audeze, or beyers and sennheiser much more high end models like the HD800 or the T1


----------



## Uberbob102000

wolfetan44 said:


> Or maybe save up for the Gungir?







aaron94 said:


> Now thats overkill, not only because the gungnir is fully balanced, and youd have to have your DT880s recabled, but also because the gungnir puts out FAR more power than the DT880 need.
> 
> Id say you should stick with the asgard 2, gungnir is an amo more appropriate for things like Hifiman, audeze, or beyers and sennheiser much more high end models like the HD800 or the T1




I think you guys mean the Mjolnir, the Gungnir is the DAC.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





uberbob102000 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I mean the Gungir. I don't think it would be overkill. I'm going to be in this business a long time. Might as well settle down with a fantastic amp/DAC(Mojo/Gungir)


----------



## stereolab

Has anyone been able to compare A2 and Lyr with HE-500?


----------



## tuna47

I was thinking of upgrading to the lyr Jason at schitt told me unless I was into tube sound there was no reason that the asgard2 was a good amp for he500


----------



## MattTCG

Quote: 





stereolab said:


> Has anyone been able to compare A2 and Lyr with HE-500?


 
   
   
  I've tried/compared A2 and lyr with the he-4 which would be similar to the he500...with the he-4 being a little harder to drive actually. The A2 is a good amp and pairs well with HFM phones. It was able to drive the he-4 quite well. I did have to run the A2 on high gain. The lyr on a good set of tubes sounding clearly better. Dynamics were better especially at lower volume and mids were fleshed out to another level, but...you're talking about a lot more money. On a budget, the A2 does admirably well. If you've got the money, go for the lyr.


----------



## Aaron94

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> I mean the Gungir. I don't think it would be overkill. I'm going to be in this business a long time. Might as well settle down with a fantastic amp/DAC(Mojo/Gungir)


 
   
  I only said it was overkill because an $800 amp paired with a set of $250 cans isnt exactly ideal. Its not like the amp is going to make them sound like T1s or anything.
   
  Most people around here, at least from what Ive seen, would recommend you spend more on the headphones themselves than the amp. 
   
  For the same money you will be spending on the Mjolnir and DT880s, I would get an Asgard 2 and HE-500s, and its quite obvious which pairing would come out on top.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





aaron94 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I got a Heir Audio 4.Ai for $655 when I could've gotten the HE-500's. I tried the HE-500's and wasn't too impressed for the price. Anyways, it would be $1650 amp/DAC paired with a $250 headphone


----------



## stereolab

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> I've tried/compared A2 and lyr with the he-4 which would be similar to the he500...with the he-4 being a little harder to drive actually. The A2 is a good amp and pairs well with HFM phones. It was able to drive the he-4 quite well. I did have to run the A2 on high gain. The lyr on a good set of tubes sounding clearly better. Dynamics were better especially at lower volume and mids were fleshed out to another level, but...you're talking about a lot more money. On a budget, the A2 does admirably well. If you've got the money, go for the lyr.


 
   
  I have been leaning towards bifrost/lyr, so I may as well just take the plunge. Also, I have never owned a tube/hybrid amp, so I'm quite curious how one sounds. My only worry is that I'll drop $800 and hear no improvement over my Pico amp/dac. 
   
  What tubes are you using?


----------



## MattTCG

My favorites are amperex orange globes from
Mercedes Man from eBay.


----------



## swmtnbiker

I scored a pair of Amperex Bugle Boys from him that were absolutely stellar in the Lyr as well.


----------



## Sanlitun

Quote: 





stereolab said:


> Has anyone been able to compare A2 and Lyr with HE-500?


 
   
  Curious about this as well as I am running HE-500's with my A2 and something isn't quite right. Beginning to think I should have gone for the Lyr.


----------



## mikek200

Sanlitun,
   
  Can you give us more info
  What exactly doesn't sound right?
  Is there any noise issues?
   
  How long have you had it??


----------



## mrscotchguy

The more I listen to my Asgard1, the more I notice the minor channel imbalance (left>right).  It fades away around 10 o'clock.  I was wondering if anyone has experienced this with the A2.  On higher impedance cans this isn't a problem, but on my Grados it's pretty noticeable.


----------



## MattTCG

I had no channel imbalance on the A2 even at the lowest volumes.


----------



## hodgjy

I have no channel imbalance in my Asgard 1, and I had no imbalance in my Asgard 2 when I had it.  Channel imbalances are common with unattenuated volume pots at lower volumes.  It's not a manufacturing defect, but just an unintended consequence.


----------



## atbglenn

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> I have no channel imbalance in my Asgard 1, and I had no imbalance in my Asgard 2 when I had it.  Channel imbalances are common with unattenuated volume pots at lower volumes.  It's not a manufacturing defect, but just an unintended consequence.


 
  I have 4 pieces of audio equipment that use the same pot (Alps Blue Velvet) including the Asgard 1. I guess I'm lucky. I haven't noticed an imbalance with any of them


----------



## Biscuitz

For you folks who had the Asgard 2, what problems led you not to keep it? I'm considering picking up an Asgard 2 to complement my NFB 15.1, but there seems to be a mixed response to the new version.


----------



## hodgjy

Transformer hum was unacceptable.  Supposedly, they are working on this for the next batch.  Also, with low impedance headphones, there was a high noise floor even with low gain enabled.  I use primary high impedance headphones, so that wasn't the deal breaker.  The hum was.  Other than that, it was a bloody good sounding amp.
   
  Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> For you folks who had the Asgard 2, what problems led you not to keep it? I'm considering picking up an Asgard 2 to complement my NFB 15.1, but there seems to be a mixed response to the new version.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> Transformer hum was unacceptable.  Supposedly, they are working on this for the next batch.  Also, with low impedance headphones, there was a high noise floor even with low gain enabled.  I use primary high impedance headphones, so that wasn't the deal breaker.  The hum was.  Other than that, it was a bloody good sounding amp.


 
  I see. I remember reading about transformer hum, and I doubt it would bother me much.
   
  However...I am surprised to hear about the issue with low impedance headphones. I was under the impression the Asgard was a very good amp for low impedance headphones. I intended to use it with Grados / Magnums, and to use it as an avenue toward higher end dynamic headphones (HD800 / T1). Is the noise floor a problem on both the Asgard 1 _and_ 2?

 If and when the transformer hum is eliminated, do you plan to replace your Asgard with the Asgard 2?


----------



## Tuco1965

I'm not so patiently waiting for the Canadian distributor to get stock of the next batch.  I'm going to order one as soon as they do.  Looking forward to driving my HD 600s and AKG Sextetts.  Really interested how the AKGs will perform being 600 ohm.


----------



## Radioking59

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> Transformer hum was unacceptable.  Supposedly, they are working on this for the next batch.  Also, with low impedance headphones, there was a high noise floor even with low gain enabled.  I use primary high impedance headphones, so that wasn't the deal breaker.  The hum was.  Other than that, it was a bloody good sounding amp.


 
   
  +1 I had no problems with the sound of the amp. It sounded great with my HD600. The hum was my only complaint. I felt if I tried to sell it it would always be "the early version with the hum."  I would of waited for the second batch but shortly after returning it I decided to get the HE-500 so I went with the Lyr instead.


----------



## Sanlitun

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> Sanlitun,
> 
> Can you give us more info
> What exactly doesn't sound right?
> ...


 
   
   
  My A2 has some transformer hum but I haven't noticed any issues with signal noise. I've controlled the hum quite a bit by putting a weight on top of the case, but I assume I will have to send it in for RMA soon. I've been waiting for the next generation of A2's to ship and see what the reviews are like here.
   
  As far as the sound goes it is a really nice hot sounding little class a amp. It sounds fantastic with my HD650s.
   
  I feel the HE-500s are more power hungry than is generally assumed. It seems that pretty much any source can achieve a decent low end and a dynamic slam with them, but if you want treble and space it takes juice. There is a clear difference running the HE-500 with the low or high gain setting on the A2. I find the mids and treble are recessed on the low gain setting, and that leads me to think they would benefit from even more power. 
   
  That's not to say they don't sound good with the A2, they do. But you can't help but get the feeling they are capable of more.


----------



## hodgjy

The A1 was much quieter with low impedance headphones than the A2.
   
  You ask a good question.  I'm still deciding.  As good as the A2 is, in all honesty, the A1 isn't far behind.  I'm not sure I can justify or feel motivated enough to unseat the A1 for the A2.
   
  Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> I see. I remember reading about transformer hum, and I doubt it would bother me much.
> 
> However...I am surprised to hear about the issue with low impedance headphones. I was under the impression the Asgard was a very good amp for low impedance headphones. I intended to use it with Grados / Magnums, and to use it as an avenue toward higher end dynamic headphones (HD800 / T1). Is the noise floor a problem on both the Asgard 1 _and_ 2?
> 
> If and when the transformer hum is eliminated, do you plan to replace your Asgard with the Asgard 2?


----------



## gefski

sanlitun said:


> My A2 has some transformer hum but I haven't noticed any issues with signal noise. I've controlled the hum quite a bit by putting a weight on top of the case, but I assume I will have to send it in for RMA soon. I've been waiting for the next generation of A2's to ship and see what the reviews are like here.




I thought only the early a1s hummed, then they fixed it. Once I'm aware of hum, I can't get by it. Had a few ground loops through the years that drove me crazy.

Valhalla is 'In a Silent Way' with 32 ohm RS1s and 300 ohm HD650s. No hum, no tube rush, normal volume is 11:30.


----------



## robotskill

Anyone try the A2 with mad dogs or paradox? Also, interested to learn how many people can comment on noise issues with low z cans ?


----------



## hodgjy

I tried my A2 with my self-modified Fostex.  I couldn't hear much difference between the A1 and A2 when driving them.  People seem to refuse to admit that planars aren't as influenced by flavors of amplification as dynamics are.
   
  Quote: 





robotskill said:


> Anyone try the A2 with mad dogs or paradox? Also, interested to learn how many people can comment on noise issues with low z cans ?


----------



## MattTCG

Quote: 





robotskill said:


> Anyone try the A2 with mad dogs or paradox? Also, interested to learn how many people can comment on noise issues with low z cans ?


 
   
  I've tried the MD's with the A2 and it was a very good pairing. Needs high gain though for sure.


----------



## Pappas3278

I would have to vehemently disagree with the A2 and "high noise floor" in Low Gain mode with low impedance phones. 
   
  I use Grado RS1's and the A2 is absolutely dead quite.  My source player is rated at -115dB signal-to-noise and my preamp that is chained to the A2 is rated at -97dB (not excellent).  I have an A2 with the transformer hum and it is still...you guessed it -- dead quite.


----------



## hodgjy

Then you must be a lucky one.  With my V-Moda M-80s, I can hear a hiss with low gain while the volume is set at 8:00.
   
  Quote: 





pappas3278 said:


> I would have to vehemently disagree with the A2 and "high noise floor" in Low Gain mode with low impedance phones.
> 
> I use Grado RS1's and the A2 is absolutely dead quite.  My source player is rated at -115dB signal-to-noise and my preamp that is chained to the A2 is rated at -97dB (not excellent).  I have an A2 with the transformer hum and it is still...you guessed it -- dead quite.


----------



## ginetto61

i would not put a transformer on the pcb by the way. 
  A separate box with a good umbilical it is a common solution as the amp is not portable so one more little box is a non issue.
  All transformers have vibration.
  Is a power cord without ground effective in taming the noise/hum ?
  Thanks and regards,
  gino


----------



## hodgjy

The hum is caused by the windings vibrating.  Power cords won't fix that, unfortunately.
   
  Quote: 





ginetto61 said:


> i would not put a transformer on the pcb by the way.
> A separate box with a good umbilical it is a common solution as the amp is not portable so one more little box is a non issue.
> All transformers have vibration.
> Is a power cord without ground effective in taming the noise/hum ?
> ...


----------



## Sophonax

Quote: 





pappas3278 said:


> I would have to vehemently disagree with the A2 and "high noise floor" in Low Gain mode with low impedance phones.
> 
> I use Grado RS1's and the A2 is absolutely dead quite.  My source player is rated at -115dB signal-to-noise and my preamp that is chained to the A2 is rated at -97dB (not excellent).  I have an A2 with the transformer hum and it is still...you guessed it -- dead quite.


 
   
  My A2 also has the mechanical transformer hum issue, but the headphone output in low gain mode is very quiet.  No appreciable noise to be heard with my SR60i or HD598.
   
  High gain mode, on the other hand, is a different story.  With either of the aforementioned headphones, there's a pretty good amount of background noise.  I can still hear a little bit of background noise on my K702 65th Anniversary.  With my 600-ohm DT880, I don't hear any noise.
   
  Ultimately, this works just fine for me.  The A2 is able to swing plenty of power in the low gain mode to drive my SR60i, HD598, and K702.65.  I only ever flip it up to the high gain mode with my DT880/600.  No noise floor to be heard with any of those setups.
   
  A couple interesting things to note from Schiit's website:
   

 SNR: More than 102db, unweighted, referenced to 1V RMS, in low gain mode
 Topology: Fully discrete, single-ended Class A with single voltage gain stage, no overall feedback in high gain mode, 12dB feedback in low gain mode
   
  The SNR figure is given for the low gain mode, indicating that this is presumably the better of the two modes in that regard.  I could be wrong, but I suspect the better SNR figure is achieved due to the 12dB of feedback they used in the low gain mode.


----------



## john57

102db, unweighted is not a bad S/N ratio to have. Part of the reason you are getting mechanical transformer hum is that since the amp is class A the transformer drawing quite a bit of current even at idle. So in class A amps you have to over-engineer the power supply more than class A/B so that you do not get hum or buzz at idle.


----------



## hodgjy

I'm expecting the next batch of A2s to have all the problems sorted out.  I think it got rushed out the door the first time to keep customers happy.


----------



## benk97

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what voltage should I choose for driving my LCD-2's or does it even matter?


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

Quote: 





benk97 said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what voltage should I choose for driving my LCD-2's or does it even matter?


 
   
  set gain to high unless you are fine with low gain


----------



## MattTCG

An ortho like the lcd2 will need high gain on the A2 to sound it's best.


----------



## zazex

Just checked the site, *today 4/8*, and for the Asgard 2 it still says
   
*"*STATUS: In production. Backorders will start shipping the *week of 4/1*
  and orders placed now are expected to ship in 5-7 business days."
   
   
  Maybe I'll just go for a Valhalla.


----------



## hodgjy

For which headphones?  The Valhalla is best suited for high impedance headphones (> 250 ohms).
   
  Quote: 





zazex said:


> Just checked the site, *today 4/8*, and for the Asgard 2 it still says
> 
> *"*STATUS: In production. Backorders will start shipping the *week of 4/1*
> and orders placed now are expected to ship in 5-7 business days."
> ...


----------



## Aerocraft67

I was pretty hopeful about getting mine last week according to my revised backorder date and "in production" status on the web site, but my order fulfillment date got bumped back another week. This and the drama surrounding my Meridian Explorer has left me pretty discouraged about early adoption of desktop audio products. I'm actually burning through the 30-day trial period on my Airmotiv 4s waiting for this amp. As I posted earlier, though, I can't come up with a superior alternative, and I can live with these first-world problems in the meantime.


----------



## zazex

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> For which headphones?  The Valhalla is best suited for high impedance headphones (> 250 ohms).


 
   
  Thanks for that input.
   
  I want to use it for a variety of headphones; AKG 702's, Sony MDR 7520's,
  and others.  ('My Profile' has a list.)
   
  But I'm not sure how much better the Valhalla will sound than my Asgard 1
  across the board.
   
  IMO they're not handling the Asgard 2 situation as well as they could be -
  but ultimately, I think, they'll fully sort things out.  When they do, I'd really
  like to buy one (an A2).


----------



## benk97

I just ordered the Asgard 2 to power my LCD-2's pretty excited! I also bought a Modi and was wondering if they came with a usb cable or will I have to buy the PYST cable.


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

benk97 said:


> I just ordered the Asgard 2 to power my LCD-2's pretty excited! I also bought a Modi and was wondering if they came with a usb cable or will I have to buy the PYST cable.




You need to get both, peace


----------



## benk97

Hmm...thats disappointing.


----------



## benk97

Just to make sure the USB I need is a type A Male to type B Male right?
[size=1em]  [/size]


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

Yea


----------



## richbass

I guess compass 2 is better. Anyone ?


----------



## bearFNF

Quote:


richbass said:


> I guess compass 2 is better. Anyone ?


   
  -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   
  Wassa compass 2?? 
   
  If you meant "Asgard 2", then maybe someone that has compared the two can speak up. 
   
  I like the addition of the gain switch on the Asgard 2 and it has done a respectable job for my phones (HD800, HE500), but I can not say it is 'better' as I have not used the Asgard 1 so have no reference.


----------



## Biscuitz

http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/Compass%202/Compass2EN.htm


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





biscuitz said:


> http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/Compass%202/Compass2EN.htm


 
  Ah ha, thank you for the link...I'll be quiet now...


----------



## artmed

* Updated STATUS: In beta test. We expect to start shipping April 26.*
   
  And I just recieved email from Schiit. 
   
  "Please accept our apologies on the Asgard 2 ship date continuing to slip. We want these to be absolutely, 100% perfect, so we're being ultra-paranoid about every little detail, so this has meant delays as we've worked with our vendors, and did extended internal testing. Now, we're confident that every Asgard 2 we ship will be free from mechanical hum, anodizing issues, and grounding problems. 
   
  That's the good news. The bad news is that we still want to get some extended input on the Asgard 2s, so we're sending a handful of beta test products to listeners. They'll run them and weigh in on whether or not we've solved everything to their satisfaction. 
   
  What does this mean? If the beta test goes well, which we expect it will, we expect to be shipping Asgard 2s by April 26. Note: "expect" = "educated guess," not "guarantee."
   
  We understand if these delays are frustrating when you have an order in the queue, but we also want to make sure we are shipping great stuff. "


----------



## Traum

Unfortunate as the delay is, I think we'd all agree that it is better to do it right than to do it twice. Schiit's delay and their notices to keep their customers informed are telling me that they are trying to do the right thing, both for themselves as a business and for their customers.


----------



## imackler

Yeah, as someone who backed off my initial order after the delay and am still considering ordering one, I'm really happy they are taking this path. I'm glad they are going to beta test the product. It's also a great way to rebuild some hype for a product launch that started off really well...until some of the first units got out!


----------



## ironsurvivor

Well not too bad in my opinion. I am glad they want to do it right this time. My tax return comes in this Friday and ill be using some for this


----------



## vaed

I wonder if this means if existing A2 owners could send in their unit for testing? Though there are no discernible problems, I can't help but be paranoid that it might not be up to par in some way--you don't know what you don't know.


----------



## bearFNF

Well I have no issues with mine, it does what I want it to.  It also has a five year warranty if something does go wrong...


----------



## Tuco1965

Yeah that warranty should give good piece of mind to an owner.


----------



## markm1

I just posted something on the general schiit page,  but I ordered mine on 1/25, and the date on my order is now 4/30. But, I haven't received any emails from the company.


----------



## Pritolus

Has anyone tried the A2 with the Denon AH-D7000?
  I guess the D2000, D5000 and Fostex TH-900 would be a good reference as well.
  I'm tempted to get the A2, but the high noise floor mentioned here makes me a bit apprehensive. The D7000 have a stupidly low impedance, just 25 ohms. Unless I'm mistaken that's IEM territory :/


----------



## Pritolus

Deleted double post


----------



## hodgjy

They are beta testing the newest batch.  I'm sure if you sent Jason a quick email, he'll promptly respond and give you an update.
   
  Quote: 





markm1 said:


> I just posted something on the general schiit page,  but I ordered mine on 1/25, and the date on my order is now 4/30. But, I haven't received any emails from the company.


----------



## okie

Has anyone listened to the A2 with AKG 271 MKII headphones


----------



## Sophonax

Quote: 





pritolus said:


> Has anyone tried the A2 with the Denon AH-D7000?
> I guess the D2000, D5000 and Fostex TH-900 would be a good reference as well.
> I'm tempted to get the A2, but the high noise floor mentioned here makes me a bit apprehensive. The D7000 have a stupidly low impedance, just 25 ohms. Unless I'm mistaken that's IEM territory :/


 
   
  Have not tried the A2 with any Denon headphones, but I have tried the amp with my Grado SR60i, which is a 32-ohm headphone.  The high gain mode of the A2 definitely isn't ideal with low impedance / high sensitivity headphones, but the low gain mode works great.  My experience has been that the low gain mode is extremely quiet, with little to no noise to speak of.
   
  Back in the day, I did use Denon headphones (D2000, D7000) with the A1, and the combo was very good.  Though I can't compare them side-by-side, I imagine that the A2 on low gain mode would work just as well if not better with the Denon headphones than the old A1.


----------



## hodgjy

See my official Asgard 2 beta test:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/659979/official-schiit-asgard-2-beta-test-impressions#post_9356618


----------



## Pritolus

Quote: 





sophonax said:


> Have not tried the A2 with any Denon headphones, but I have tried the amp with my Grado SR60i, which is a 32-ohm headphone.  The high gain mode of the A2 definitely isn't ideal with low impedance / high sensitivity headphones, but the low gain mode works great.  My experience has been that the low gain mode is extremely quiet, with little to no noise to speak of.
> 
> Back in the day, I did use Denon headphones (D2000, D7000) with the A1, and the combo was very good.  Though I can't compare them side-by-side, I imagine that the A2 on low gain mode would work just as well if not better with the Denon headphones than the old A1.


 
   
  Thanks! This helps a lot!
   
  Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> See my official Asgard 2 beta test:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/659979/official-schiit-asgard-2-beta-test-impressions#post_9356618


 
   
  Great review! I especially liked your comment on the lowered noise floor in low gain mode. Right now the A2 is definitely on top of my amp shortlist!


----------



## dalb

For anyone that may search for this in the future. The Asgard 2 drives both my HD600s and HE-400s very well. I have the HD600s at about 10 o'clock and the HE-400s at 11


----------



## amimartian

Ordered mine A2 about 2 weeks ago and it looks I will receive it around the end of this month. Results to be posted.


----------



## amimartian

Quote: 





dalb said:


> For anyone that may search for this in the future. The Asgard 2 drives both my HD600s and HE-400s very well. I have the HD600s at about 10 o'clock and the HE-400s at 11


 
  This Schiit works!


----------



## scottder

Just found this thread, placed an order for mine yesterday. This Schiit just got real (I figure a pun of SOME sort is a requirement here)
   
  Scott


----------



## thegunner100

Has anyone tried the Asgard 2 with CIEMs? More specificaly, the UERM. I'm kinda interested in the Asgard 2 for its high power and low output impedance, as well as for its pre-amp out for my speakers. I'm hoping that there would be no audible hiss when using CIEMs on low-gain.


----------



## hodgjy

There is some hiss when using low gain with high sensitivity, low impedance headphones.


----------



## thegunner100

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> There is some hiss when using low gain with high sensitivity, low impedance headphones.


 
  A few people have said there's no hiss, some reported hiss... so I'm not sure what to think. I've read your review on the Asgard 2 but which headphones did you get some hiss with? Is it noticeable while playing music?


----------



## hodgjy

V-Moda M-80 has some hiss.  Can't hear it when music is playing, but there is a little hiss at higher volumes.  It's not a deal breaker, if you ask me.


----------



## thegunner100

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> V-Moda M-80 has some hiss.  Can't hear it when music is playing, but there is a little hiss at higher volumes.  It's not a deal breaker, if you ask me.


 
  That's actually pretty reassuring, as the UERM has a 21ohm impedance and 98dB sensitivity (quite a bit lower than most IEMs).


----------



## Sophonax

Quote: 





thegunner100 said:


> A few people have said there's no hiss, some reported hiss... so I'm not sure what to think. I've read your review on the Asgard 2 but which headphones did you get some hiss with? Is it noticeable while playing music?


 
   
  On low gain mode, I haven't been able to hear hiss or other noise with any of my headphones -- the most sensitive of which is either my Grado SR60i (32 ohms, 98 dB @ 1mW) or my Sennheiser HD598 (50 ohms, 112 dB @ 1 Vrms or roughly 99 dB @ 1mW).  Unfortunately, I can't comment regarding IEMs, as I don't own any -- but my experience has been that this amp has a pretty silent background in low gain mode.


----------



## cjc

Is the new/improved Asgard 2 to begin shipping out tommorow??


----------



## Tuco1965

Email Schiit to find that one out.  They respond extremely quick.


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





thegunner100 said:


> A few people have said there's no hiss, some reported hiss... so I'm not sure what to think. I've read your review on the Asgard 2 but which headphones did you get some hiss with? Is it noticeable while playing music?


 
  I have the Asgard 2 rev 1 and I have used my Klipsch x10 (50ohm, 110dB) with it and there is no hiss on low gain with volume at any level, however, with music muted I can turn the volume pot up to about 12 o'clock position before I hear very slight noise/hum from the amp.  There is hiss on high gain with volume pot all the way down and the noise starts at bout 11 o'clock.
   
  Normal volume on low gain the volume pot is at about 9:30 or so.  LOUD listening is at a bout 11-12 o'clock.  Hurting starts at about 1-2 o'clock.  didn't go beyond that obviously.
  High gain normal listening is at about 7-8 o'clock. LOUD listening is at about 10-11 o'clock.  Hurt starts at 12 o'clock.


----------



## thegunner100

Thanks for the replies guys. Seems like the Asgard 2 will probably be the next amp that I get. Seems like the consensus is that there is little to nos hiss on low gain with sensitive headphones.


----------



## cjc

Same reason I ordered one, seems to work well with several models (Grado, Beyer, Senn.). I'll post my impression soon as i receive the amp.


----------



## scottder

I decided on this amp for my home office. I was looking at some powered monitors, and the preamp output, plus driving headphones is perfect for my needs. Heard nothing but good things about Schiit stuff. May need to pick up one of their DACs down the line.
   
  Scott


----------



## MattTCG

Stupid question. Can I drive some Audio Engine p4's from the A2? And if so how does the connection work?


----------



## hodgjy

No, but the A-5's would work great.
   
  Quote: 





matttcg said:


> Stupid question. Can I drive some Audio Engine p4's from the A2? And if so how does the connection work?


----------



## MattTCG

Thanks...


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Asgard 2s begin shipping again today!


----------



## cjc

Great News.. looking forward to some NEW Schiit sooooon!


----------



## M-13

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Asgard 2s begin shipping again today!


 
  Awesome!
   
  Can you give us a break down of what you guys did to revamp the A2?


----------



## HPiper

Good news. Now if I could just make up my mind...Asgard 2 or Valhalla.


----------



## moviedave

What is your source?  What are you trying to drive?


----------



## scottder

I am having a starting contest with my order on the Schiit web site. I can't wait! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Scott


----------



## hodgjy

300 ohm Sennheiser and/or 600 ohm Beyerdynamics = Valhalla.
   
  Everything = Asgard 2.
   
  Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Good news. Now if I could just make up my mind...Asgard 2 or Valhalla.


----------



## Audio_newb

Just got my Asgard 2 and couldn't be happier.  This is my first real headphone amp so I'm in no rush to jump in with grandiose claims about its sound.  I will however, say that I can't imagine better build quality for its class.  It really is quite beautiful and solid as a rock.  No transformer hum of any kind and a very quiet noise floor on low gain with my fairly low impedance Sony MDR-7506.  Also doing a great job as a preamp in my desktop rig.  In a perfect world there would be a frontside switch so I don't have to keep unplugging my cans, but the fact that they included pre outs at all is a huge win in my book.  Looking forward to lots of listening ahead.  On a side note, I ordered a pair of pyst rca interconnects as well and, being an idiot, didn't fully take to heart the ample warnings Schiit has stating that these guys are quite short.  Used to thinking in meter and half meter lengths, 6 inch cables are really designed only to connect two components directly stacked.  I ended up making it work, but it was a bit hairy.  If you aren't stacking Schiit gear I'd heed the warnings.


----------



## wahsmoh

I just ordered my Asgard 2 on the 30th. From hearing all the ecstatic reviews sounds like I finally found my "giant-killer" at a price of $250 it has blown all the competition out of the water under $1000. Can't wait to drive my DT880 250 ohms and my modified t50rps. Now just hurry up and clear those backorders


----------



## amimartian

You wish, I have ordered mine a month ago and still waiting in the line. The website says that they are going to make it till May 3rd. Today is the day .


----------



## scottder

Quote: 





wahsmoh said:


> I just ordered my Asgard 2 on the 30th. From hearing all the ecstatic reviews sounds like I finally found my "giant-killer" at a price of $250 it has blown all the competition out of the water under $1000. Can't wait to drive my DT880 250 ohms and my modified t50rps. Now just hurry up and clear those backorders


 
   
  Ordered mine on the 23rd, so me first! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and all the other folks before us too)
   
  Scott


----------



## wahsmoh

wow the 23rd and also the guy who ordered his a month ago  I thought they were clearing orders quickly... they really need to get their Schiit together ;]


----------



## Tuco1965

The Schiit will be worth the wait!


----------



## Aerocraft67

Mine shipped on the 26th. I'd ordered it more than a month before. I've been using it primarily as a preamp for a new pair of Airmotiv 4s at my desk, with which I'm too enamored to put on my HD-650s for long, and even then haven't had much time for critical listening, so no listening report to speak of.
   
  Dandy preamp though, and I do love the A4s. The bass is so much more "present" than with the headphones, and that with the speakers on stands and a decent distance from the wall, although the positioning may still be boosting the bass a bit. A2 volume goes up to about 12:00 before distorting the A4s with their volume turned up to max, so a good bit of adjustment room.
   
  Now I just need to get my first-generation Meridian Explorer replaced, which I ordered a month before the A2, and for which I received the return slip a day before the A2 shipped. So after waiting more than a month for my new A2, I get to go without my new DAC for two weeks. I guess I'm just lucky.


----------



## scottder

Good to hear positive things about its use as a preamp. I have a pair of powered monitors from Monoprice (for $167 I had to try them) waiting for this amp. On the headphone front I have some 250ohm Beyer DT990s. I am stoked to try all of these out together.


----------



## cjc

Audio Advisor web site shows in stock now... my A2 is on it's way!!!!


----------



## Mark-sf

cjc said:


> Audio Advisor web site shows in stock now... my A2 is on it's way!!!!




Not to rain on your parade but I have had one on backorder from AA since 2/18 and it is still showing "Backordered". Did you actually get a ship notification? AA has stated they were in stock before when they were not only anticipated.


----------



## Han Bao Quan

Does anyone have both the Asgard 2 and the original Asgard to do a quick comparison? I'm curious if the change Shiit made really alter the sound all that much, even when they say the THD is 10x better.

Thanks


----------



## HPiper

Something must be going on, a whole bunch of Asgard 1's recently showed up on ebay. I was wondering myself if the 2 was significantly better than the 1. Can pick up a used 1 right now and I am not all that picky that I have to have a new one, if I can get a 1 that is almost as good as the 2.


----------



## cjc

Actually no, but the "salesman" stated mine would ship around the 2nd week of May. I too just might purchase a A1 off eBay if I'm looking at waiting "months " for an A2.


----------



## Pritolus

Don't know where you find them or what I'm doing wrong, but I couldn't find a single Asgard on either ebay.com or ebay.co.uk...


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





pritolus said:


> Don't know where you find them or what I'm doing wrong, but I couldn't find a single Asgard on either ebay.com or ebay.co.uk...


 
   
  I just found three there. One for $100US, One just listed at $.99 1 bid and one Asgard/Bifrost at $177.
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schiit-Asgard-Headphone-Amplifier-/111067355217?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item19dc215851
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schiit-Asgard-Headphone-Amplifier-/251268195958?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item3a80c06676
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schiit-Asgard-Headphone-Amplifier-/321119553593?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item4ac4378839


----------



## gefski

Both here and in the Schiit owners site I'm enjoying discussions about their amps. A lot of it seems to fall into a sort of "good-better-best" discussion. Since I'm bored today, and nobody asked, here's my 2 cents:

I think they are making different amps for different uses and tastes. In my case, in 2012 when I began putting together a desktop headphone system, I already knew that I had enjoyed all-tube amplification (meaning tube input & output) for speakers and headphones since the early 90s. So, after reading reviews and comments, I decided to take a chance on the "not ideal" (but not forbidden) match of Valhalla with the 32 ohm RS1i. I am delighted with the result.

So I strongly suggest that anyone shopping amps look closely at 1) amps that would/would not be suitable for specific cans; and 2) what reviewers describe the sonic characteristics of those amps to be. A great example is the Six Moons review(s) for Asgard, Valhalla, and Lyr. Great writing, informative about the SOUND of the three amps (having them at the same time), and fun! This stuff is really helpful for all of us who can't audition multiple products before purchase.

OK, time for me to "Crawl Back (Under My Stone)", open an Avery White Rascal, and do some listening to RT.


----------



## amimartian

han bao quan said:


> Does anyone have both the Asgard 2 and the original Asgard to do a quick comparison? I'm curious if the change Shiit made really alter the sound all that much, even when they say the THD is 10x better.
> 
> Thanks




Consider this: with the A2 they have added an ability to switch between two gains, pre-amp etc. So, if the sound has not changed you still might need to have one of those things. For example, to use your super expensive IEMs. By the way, the Schiit staff does not hide what has changed in the description to the A2. If those things matter - wait for the A2.


----------



## Pritolus

Quote: 





bearfnf said:


> I just found three there. One for $100US, One just listed at $.99 1 bid and one Asgard/Bifrost at $177.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schiit-Asgard-Headphone-Amplifier-/111067355217?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item19dc215851
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schiit-Asgard-Headphone-Amplifier-/251268195958?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item3a80c06676
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schiit-Asgard-Headphone-Amplifier-/321119553593?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item4ac4378839


 
   
  Blech. The one with the Bifrost was sold, the others only shipped within the U.S. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I'll probably be going for the A2 and Bifrost Über later this summer.


----------



## fluidz

He-500.. A2 or Lyr? 
   
  I'm upgrading from a Fiio E9.
   
  Anybody tested both? Ta.


----------



## hodgjy

Lyr.
   
  Quote: 





fluidz said:


> He-500.. A2 or Lyr?
> 
> I'm upgrading from a Fiio E9.
> 
> Anybody tested both? Ta.


----------



## tuna47

Lyr is better sounding but both are very good


----------



## Pritolus

Now; Schiit Asgard 2/Bifrost stack, or a Woo Audio WA6 with the Cambridge DacMagic Plus I already own?


----------



## Mattjh90

So I am in the bidness for a pair of open back headphones. I am between Beyerdynamic Dt990 premium and Sennheiser HD650. Now I know Vahalla or Lyr would be an overall better amp for those two cans but i have the A2 and love it. Which would you guys suggest to pair well with A2?


----------



## Han Bao Quan

amimartian said:


> Consider this: with the A2 they have added an ability to switch between two gains, pre-amp etc. So, if the sound has not changed you still might need to have one of those things. For example, to use your super expensive IEMs. By the way, the Schiit staff does not hide what has changed in the description to the A2. If those things matter - wait for the A2.



Well the gain switch is not super interesting really since I've been using my IEMs with the Asgard just fine, I'm more interested in the sonic difference, if there's any, and if it's better.


----------



## lugnut

Quote: 





fluidz said:


> He-500.. A2 or Lyr?
> 
> I'm upgrading from a Fiio E9.
> 
> Anybody tested both? Ta.


 
  Guess I am in the minority, but I feel the asgard sounds better than the lyr, as long as you do not need the extra power.


----------



## olddtfan

HD 650s I have them with my asgard and they are a great matchup.


----------



## scottder

Curious if anyone else is running Beyers with their A2. I have DT990 250ohm version.
   
  Scott


----------



## thegunner100

Yes, it would be nice to hear if anyone has tried the Asgard 2 with beyers. I have the t70s running on a little dot MK IV Se and im scared to hear how beyers would sound like on a SS amp. With that being said, I'll probably still get the asgard 2 anyways in 2 weeks to try out.


----------



## Blackshadow

Hi Scott,
   
  I use either my Beyer DT250 80 ohm or DT880 250 ohm with the A2, depending on how much noise isolation I need.  I prefer the DT880 headphones with the A2, unless I want serious bass for electronica or dubstep.


----------



## scottder

Quote: 





blackshadow said:


> Hi Scott,
> 
> I use either my Beyer DT250 80 ohm or DT880 250 ohm with the A2, depending on how much noise isolation I need.  I prefer the DT880 headphones with the A2, unless I want serious bass for electronica or dubstep.


 

 Sweet, I think that bodes pretty well for my 990s then. I will report in when my A2 has arrived.
   
  Scott


----------



## thegunner100

As long as it doesn't make headphones any brighter, then I think I would be pretty satisfied.


----------



## M-13

Anyone driving the HE-500 with the A2?


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





m-13 said:


> Anyone driving the HE-500 with the A2?


 
  Yep, sounds pretty good to me.  They tend to like the high gain setting.


----------



## wahsmoh

I placed my order on 4/30 and it just got switched from "backorder" to "Asgard 2 Clearing Backorders" I'm excited! I've been waiting to hear the difference between my $40 amp that I'm running RCA's from my Asus Xonar Essence STX soundcard and something a huge step up. I feel like my DT880s are on the dry end of the sound spectrum and could use a little boost in power and warmth while still being accurate.


----------



## MattTCG

Quote: 





m-13 said:


> Anyone driving the HE-500 with the A2?


 
   
  Yes, he500 with A2 + plus high gain sounds very good. The A2 drives them well. Good dynamics even at lower volume levels. 
   
  Had to send me A2 back and now waiting on shipping notification for my replacement.


----------



## M-13

How is that A2 compared to the Lyr in terms of being able to drive the HE-500? Your obviously getting enough "volume" but how is the control and tightness?


----------



## richpjr

Quote: 





wahsmoh said:


> I placed my order on 4/30 and it just got switched from "backorder" to "Asgard 2 Clearing Backorders" I'm excited! I've been waiting to hear the difference between my $40 amp that I'm running RCA's from my Asus Xonar Essence STX soundcard and something a huge step up. I feel like my DT880s are on the dry end of the sound spectrum and could use a little boost in power and warmth while still being accurate.


 
  I ordered mine on the 4/26 and saw the same thing today.  I wish they would finally ship it...


----------



## Han Bao Quan

m-13 said:


> How is that A2 compared to the Lyr in terms of being able to drive the HE-500? Your obviously getting enough "volume" but how is the control and tightness?



The Lyr drives HE-500 with a little more body than the Asgard, so if the Asgard 2 is better than Asgard like Schiit says, then I reckon it would be very close.


----------



## dalb

Returned my Asgard 2 a couple weeks ago due to a few problems I had with it and bought the Violectric HPA V90. Really good amp, much prefer it (although it is a bit more expensive). Just another option for anyone looking at the Asgard 2.


----------



## richpjr

Quote: 





dalb said:


> Returned my Asgard 2 a couple weeks ago due to a few problems I had with it and bought the Violectric HPA V90. Really good amp, much prefer it (although it is a bit more expensive). Just another option for anyone looking at the Asgard 2.


 
  Just out of curiosity - what problems did you have with it?


----------



## wahsmoh

I heard that a lot of the early versions of the Asgard 2 had a loud transformer hum and problems with the low gain setting. They had a beta test for the revised Asgard 2 prior to it's recent release. I heard that Jason had fixed all these issues so there shouldn't be problems with ours coming from the newer batch. I just noticed you live in San Diego. I missed the head-fi meetup in Coronado last year, did you end up going?? I'm relatively new to head-fi so I'm hoping they have another one here soon.


----------



## SeanDavid010

Quote: 





richpjr said:


> I ordered mine on the 4/26 and saw the same thing today.  I wish they would finally ship it...


 
  I'm in the same boat.  I ordered mine on the 23rd, thinking that they would get all the orders shipped out by the 30th or so.  I emailed Jason last week, just to see when they'd get them all out, and his reply was brief and to the point (if not overly helpful)
   
  "It'll ship out next week, most likely."
   
  So, there's that.
   
  I assume they're just a bit overwhelmed right now, trying to get caught up.  Hopefully it will be worth the wait.


----------



## MattTCG

I'm also in the cue for waiting. I have no hp amp currently and am having to use my vintage receiver which I actually like a lot, but periodically it won't work and goes into "protect mode." I guess that means that it's old.


----------



## markm1

I just got my Asgard 2 using with a Grado 225i which is not supposed to require amplification, but benefits.
   
  (Virgin Newbie Alert-this is my first decent set of cans and my absolute first experience with an amp. I have never listened w/ a DAC, and currently don't listen to my computer that much. I listen to Itunes files and stream using an Internet receiver. Also, I have ordered a Sonos Connect that will allow me to access all my digital music through my stereo system and play throughout the house on different wireless speakers. My plan is to see how I might add a DAC into the mix to improve the SQ and combine that w/ my A2 if possible. )
   
  Just a few minutes last night listening to:
   
   A) dedicated Onkyo 7030 CD player, and
   
  B) Rhaspody streaming service on an Onkyo streaming receiver. 
   
  I was expecting minimal improvement from my CD player. It has a Woflson DAC and I have previously thought the SQ listening to CD's from the HP jack on my Onkyo CD player was quite good. I was wrong! The sound quality from the A2 through my dedicated Onkyo 7030 CD player vs listening to the CD player's HP jack sounds, fuller, richer and more vibrant. I'm not an audiophile. But, I think I can recognize good sound. The A-2 just sounds better.
   
   I listened to a little classical, jazz and metal. I'm mostly a rock guy, but I like classical, ambient, folk and jazz as well. I don't do country, top 40 pop-have to pass on the Rhianna/Britney Spears,etc., EDM or opera. I'm game for everything else though.
   
  I noticed the difference more in the nuanced music of classical the most-a Mozart CD. I'm assuming that is because the nuances in Mozart are more apparent than sludge and thrash metal! Looking forward to listening to some more nuanced  prog, blues, folk, and well recorded classic rock to see.
   
  As stated, I don't own a DAC yet. But, I agree w/ Steve Guttenburg ( hope I have that name right) who referenced the 225i and Asgard in a CNET review that caught my eye. He said something to the effect that a Grado 225 and Asgard (pre A-2) was a great budget entry into high quality sound. Thus far, I would have to agree.
   
  Call my pleasantly surprised.
   
  Now to decide if I want to spring for the Biforst or Peach Tree DAC-It which I believe will allow me to use with my Sonos and if I'm lucky also with my A2.


----------



## MattTCG

Go with the bifrost with the upgraded board. It's wonderful and makes a nice stack with the A2.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> Go with the bifrost with the upgraded board. It's wonderful and makes a nice stack with the A2.


 
  That seems to be the general consensus! I'm looking forward to a meet in the DC area later in the Month.


----------



## MattTCG

Meets are great!! I went to my first one this past weekend. Here is my advice...Take hp's but leave all the gear at home. At least that what I wished I would have done. It was a big hassle to break everything done, pack it up and then unpack it at the meet. I had more fun trying my hp's on different amps that were there and talking with other hobbyist about their setups. 
   
  Have fun!!


----------



## wahsmoh

Quote: 





richpjr said:


> I ordered mine on the 4/26 and saw the same thing today.  I wish they would finally ship it...


 
  I feel you man. I'm leaving for vacation on the 17th and I'm afraid that they're going to ship it while I'm gone for a week :[
  I live in San Diego as well we should consider starting a thread for a San Diego meet cause I missed the one last year in Coronado. I hope next week they finally decide to ship it. My DT880s are getting lonely and need some help


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> Meets are great!! I went to my first one this past weekend. Here is my advice...Take hp's but leave all the gear at home. At least that what I wished I would have done. It was a big hassle to break everything done, pack it up and then unpack it at the meet. I had more fun trying my hp's on different amps that were there and talking with other hobbyist about their setups.
> 
> Have fun!!


 
  Sounds good. Did you bring an MP3 player or CD's to listen to?


----------



## MattTCG

I brought everything and the kitchen sink. I didn't really know what it would be like so I thought, "just bring it all." 
   
  There was so many people there with high end gear, that I could have come without anything and it would have been fine. The next meet that I got to, plan to take only hp's. But to answer your question, yes I did have an ipod.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> I brought everything and the kitchen sink. I didn't really know what it would be like so I thought, "just bring it all."
> 
> There was so many people there with high end gear, that I could have come without anything and it would have been fine. The next meet that I got to, plan to take only hp's. But to answer your question, yes I did have an ipod.


 
  Thanks Matt. I was contemplating putting together an auditioning playlist of various tracks on my Ipod.


----------



## Pritolus

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> I just got my Asgard 2 using with a Grado 225i which is not supposed to require amplification, but benefits.
> 
> (Virgin Newbie Alert-this is my first decent set of cans and my absolute first experience with an amp. I have never listened w/ a DAC, and currently don't listen to my computer that much. I listen to Itunes files and stream using an Internet receiver. Also, I have ordered a Sonos Connect that will allow me to access all my digital music through my stereo system and play throughout the house on different wireless speakers. My plan is to see how I might add a DAC into the mix to improve the SQ and combine that w/ my A2 if possible. )
> 
> ...


 
   
  The smallest Sonos thingie (the one that's only got a pre amp, and that goes into powered speakers or a proper stereo set up) has got digital audio out (can't remember if it's coax or optical). You just plug it into your DAC and you're set.
  You don't need a DAC though, just plug your A2 into the analog output. This uses the onboard Sonos DAC, which isn't the best DAC ever, but it does what it's supposed to. A dedicated DAC like the Bifrost or Peach Tree DAC-It will bring the experience up another notch or two, and the Sonos > DAC > Asgard 2 should be equal in SQ to PC SPDIF/Toslink out > DAC > Asgard 2 (though the Sonos system can't do anything over 16bit 44.1kHz, so any hi-res you've got is scaled down to CD quality).


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





pritolus said:


> The smallest Sonos thingie (the one that's only got a pre amp, and that goes into powered speakers or a proper stereo set up) has got digital audio out (can't remember if it's coax or optical). You just plug it into your DAC and you're set.
> You don't need a DAC though, just plug your A2 into the analog output. This uses the onboard Sonos DAC, which isn't the best DAC ever, but it does what it's supposed to. A dedicated DAC like the Bifrost or Peach Tree DAC-It will bring the experience up another notch or two, and the Sonos > DAC > Asgard 2 should be equal in SQ to PC SPDIF/Toslink out > DAC > Asgard 2 (though the Sonos system can't do anything over 16bit 44.1kHz, so any hi-res you've got is scaled down to CD quality).


 
  Excellent. Just the sort of information I need!


----------



## thegunner100

Don't disregard the Peachtree Dacit just because the general population has the bifrost. Many people who own the bifrost haven't tried the peachtree dacit. Even less people with the upgraded bifrost, or the peachtree psu upg (teralink). 
  I'm saying all this, but I haven't heard the bifrost either. Take a look at these two comparisons from people who actually have both:
   
  http://www.polkaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?133568-Entry-Level-DAC-Comparison-Results
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/658493/looking-for-a-dac-recommendation-budget-approx-500#post_9329199
   
  Don't mean to derail the thread. Now back to asgard 2?


----------



## dalb

Quote: 





richpjr said:


> Just out of curiosity - what problems did you have with it?


 
  http://www.head-fi.org/products/schiit-asgard-2/reviews/8899


----------



## KetchupNinja

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> I'm also in the cue for waiting. I have no hp amp currently and am having to use my vintage receiver which I actually like a lot, but periodically it won't work and goes into "protect mode." I guess that means that it's old.


 
   
  What made you switch from the Lyr?


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





pritolus said:


> The smallest Sonos thingie (the one that's only got a pre amp, and that goes into powered speakers or a proper stereo set up) has got digital audio out (can't remember if it's coax or optical). You just plug it into your DAC and you're set.
> You don't need a DAC though, just plug your A2 into the analog output. This uses the onboard Sonos DAC, which isn't the best DAC ever, but it does what it's supposed to. A dedicated DAC like the Bifrost or Peach Tree DAC-It will bring the experience up another notch or two, and the Sonos > DAC > Asgard 2 should be equal in SQ to PC SPDIF/Toslink out > DAC > Asgard 2 (though the Sonos system can't do anything over 16bit 44.1kHz, so any hi-res you've got is scaled down to CD quality).


 
  In this set up, The DAC would connect to my Asgard 2 or to (in my case) a stereo receiver, but not both simultaneously. Do I have that right? If I wanted to add a DAC to my Sonos Connect to improve the SQ of both my stereo as well as drive my Asgard 2, would I essentially need two separate DACS?


----------



## Pritolus

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> In this set up, The DAC would connect to my Asgard 2 or to (in my case) a stereo receiver, but not both simultaneously. Do I have that right? If I wanted to add a DAC to my Sonos Connect to improve the SQ of both my stereo as well as drive my Asgard 2, would I essentially need two separate DACS?


 
  The Sonos device I'm talking about is the Sonos Connect. Info is found on Sonos.com.
  I get what you're asing about, and the short answer is: no, you don't have to. Part of what separates the Asgard 2 from the original Asgard is the preamp. This means that you connect the Asgard 2 to your DAC, and your stereo to the Asgard 2 preamp output. This way music will play through your headphones when they're connected, and through your stereo when you disconnect them from the A2. Please note that the volume knob on the A2 will then affect the output to your stereo; controlling the volume. This might not be optimal if you're connecting it to a stereo preamp, as you then have two volume controls for the same signal. The best solution then would be to set the A2 to 60%-90% of max volume, and then just use the volume knob on your stereo to get the desired volume.
  Another option is a DAC with both balanced and unbalanced outputs. That way you could connect the A2 to the unbalanced outputs, and the balanced to your stereo (if it has got balanced input). Depending on the DAC you should either get sound in both the A2 and stereo, or you choose between balanced/unbalanced via a switch on the DAC. The Sonos Connect has both Coax and optical digital outputs, so you can in theory use two DACs should you so desire. I very much doubt the Connect outputs only to coax OR optical.
  The last option is of course to have the cables for both your A2 and stereo behind the DAC, and just insering the one you want at the time. As long as you manage to keep the unused cable in place behind your DAC (so it doesn't fall behind your rack or get pulled away when you move your other cables) this isn't really that impractial.
   
  In any case you should make sure that the Sonos Connect is set to fixed volume, as you'll be controlling volume on the A2 or your stereo. The Sonos volume control would just degregade SQ and make your life harder.
  Hope this helps!


----------



## scottder

Woohoo, mine shipped (ordered on 4/22)!


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





pritolus said:


> The Sonos device I'm talking about is the Sonos Connect. Info is found on Sonos.com.
> I get what you're asing about, and the short answer is: no, you don't have to. Part of what separates the Asgard 2 from the original Asgard is the preamp. This means that you connect the Asgard 2 to your DAC, and your stereo to the Asgard 2 preamp output. This way music will play through your headphones when they're connected, and through your stereo when you disconnect them from the A2. Please note that the volume knob on the A2 will then affect the output to your stereo; controlling the volume. This might not be optimal if you're connecting it to a stereo preamp, as you then have two volume controls for the same signal. The best solution then would be to set the A2 to 60%-90% of max volume, and then just use the volume knob on your stereo to get the desired volume.
> Another option is a DAC with both balanced and unbalanced outputs. That way you could connect the A2 to the unbalanced outputs, and the balanced to your stereo (if it has got balanced input). Depending on the DAC you should either get sound in both the A2 and stereo, or you choose between balanced/unbalanced via a switch on the DAC. The Sonos Connect has both Coax and optical digital outputs, so you can in theory use two DACs should you so desire. I very much doubt the Connect outputs only to coax OR optical.
> The last option is of course to have the cables for both your A2 and stereo behind the DAC, and just insering the one you want at the time. As long as you manage to keep the unused cable in place behind your DAC (so it doesn't fall behind your rack or get pulled away when you move your other cables) this isn't really that impractial.
> ...


 
  Big, big help-Much apprec!


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





pritolus said:


> The Sonos device I'm talking about is the Sonos Connect. Info is found on Sonos.com.
> I get what you're asing about, and the short answer is: no, you don't have to. Part of what separates the Asgard 2 from the original Asgard is the preamp. This means that you connect the Asgard 2 to your DAC, and your stereo to the Asgard 2 preamp output. This way music will play through your headphones when they're connected, and through your stereo when you disconnect them from the A2. Please note that the volume knob on the A2 will then affect the output to your stereo; controlling the volume. This might not be optimal if you're connecting it to a stereo preamp, as you then have two volume controls for the same signal. The best solution then would be to set the A2 to 60%-90% of max volume, and then just use the volume knob on your stereo to get the desired volume.
> Another option is a DAC with both balanced and unbalanced outputs. That way you could connect the A2 to the unbalanced outputs, and the balanced to your stereo (if it has got balanced input). Depending on the DAC you should either get sound in both the A2 and stereo, or you choose between balanced/unbalanced via a switch on the DAC. The Sonos Connect has both Coax and optical digital outputs, so you can in theory use two DACs should you so desire. I very much doubt the Connect outputs only to coax OR optical.
> *The last option is of course to have the cables for both your A2 and stereo behind the DAC, and just insering the one you want at the time. As long as you manage to keep the unused cable in place behind your DAC (so it doesn't fall behind your rack or get pulled away when you move your other cables) this isn't really that impractial.*
> ...


 
  Um, for the last option wouldn't a switch box be better so you are not constantly plugging and unplugging the cables, unless I am misunderstanding what you are saying?


----------



## wahsmoh

Quote: 





scottder said:


> Woohoo, mine shipped (ordered on 4/22)!


 
  So did mine!!! I ordered 4/30 haha ;]


----------



## MattTCG

Got shipping confirmation!!


----------



## richpjr

Same here - just wish it was going to be here tomorrow instead of on Monday...


----------



## cjc

Did you guys that are receiving the A2
   soon, order from Audio Advisor or direct?


----------



## MattTCG

Direct for me...


----------



## Pritolus

Quote: 





bearfnf said:


> Um, for the last option wouldn't a switch box be better so you are not constantly plugging and unplugging the cables, unless I am misunderstanding what you are saying?


 
   
  You didn't misunderstand. A switch box would be more practical, but you'd have to get a rather premium one. The less expensive switch boxes are in my experience rather terrible, quality-wise. Thin wires and a cheap switch will pretty much nullify the money you invested in the DAC...


----------



## Sophonax

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> Big, big help-Much apprec!


 
   
   
   
  There are a couple of other options too.  You could get a DAC with more than one set of outputs.
   
  Or you could use Y-cables.  Despite that they may be a "bad" idea in theory, I use RCA Y-cables with my Bifrost / Asgard 2 / Yamaha receiver without any noticeable degradation to the sound.  Electrically speaking, your DAC would be driving a lower load impedance (essentially, the input impedance of your headphone amp and the input impedance of your receiver, in parallel), but input impedances on audio components are generally high enough that this should have little effect.
   
  I'm sure there's some kind of argument to be made against Y-cables from a transmission line theory perspective, but in short cable runs at audio frequencies I wouldn't buy it.
   
  If you're interested in pursuing this option, the ones I am using are from Blue Jeans Cable:
   
http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/audio/MSA1.htm


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





sophonax said:


> There are a couple of other options too.  You could get a DAC with more than one set of outputs.
> 
> Or you could use Y-cables.  Despite that they may be a "bad" idea in theory, I use RCA Y-cables with my Bifrost / Asgard 2 / Yamaha receiver without any noticeable degradation to the sound.  Electrically speaking, your DAC would be driving a lower load impedance (essentially, the input impedance of your headphone amp and the input impedance of your receiver, in parallel), but input impedances on audio components are generally high enough that this should have little effect.
> 
> ...


 
  That's great. I'm going to go to my first meet in a couple of weeks, look at some of these DACS and start getting down to brass tax. You all have given me several directions to look into!


----------



## john57

Quote: 





pritolus said:


> You didn't misunderstand. A switch box would be more practical, but you'd have to get a rather premium one. The less expensive switch boxes are in my experience rather terrible, quality-wise. Thin wires and a cheap switch will pretty much nullify the money you invested in the DAC...


 
  Not only poor quality, they add quite a bit of noise on the line on the ones I have tried.


----------



## MattTCG

Okay, mine is finally tracking. Looks like next wednesday for me.


----------



## Pritolus

Quote: 





sophonax said:


> There are a couple of other options too.  You could get a DAC with more than one set of outputs.
> 
> Or you could use Y-cables.  Despite that they may be a "bad" idea in theory, I use RCA Y-cables with my Bifrost / Asgard 2 / Yamaha receiver without any noticeable degradation to the sound.  Electrically speaking, your DAC would be driving a lower load impedance (essentially, the input impedance of your headphone amp and the input impedance of your receiver, in parallel), but input impedances on audio components are generally high enough that this should have little effect.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Y-cables are an option. As the amps are in parallel (like you said) the voltage over them is equal, and as such the signal strength (volume) should not be affected. Lowered impedance caused by the parallel coupling will increase the current drawn from the DAC, which is not good. But as you said, the reduction in impedance should be so small that it becomes a non-issue. I would also assume that the impedance is higher when the amplifier is off, though I have no backing for this.


----------



## wahsmoh

I feel ya. I just opted for pickup and had the order held so I can go to a local Fedex shop and grab it. I live in San Diego too so you should consider it figuring theres a lot of them around town


----------



## M-13

So I guess impressions will start rolling in soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 please include comparisons to the Lyr for those who have heard or own both.


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





pritolus said:


> You didn't misunderstand. A switch box would be more practical, but you'd have to get a rather premium one. The less expensive switch boxes are in my experience rather terrible, quality-wise. Thin wires and a cheap switch will pretty much nullify the money you invested in the DAC...


 
   
  Quote: 





john57 said:


> Not only poor quality, they add quite a bit of noise on the line on the ones I have tried.


 
  I just order a switch box from Decware ($279 for the box + $50 optional volume control) we'll see how it does.


----------



## scottder

Bleh my date slipped from 15-16th, drat!


----------



## tuna47

I had both kept the lyr it sounds better to my ears. The ascard 2 was very good the lyr is just better
Warmer fuller etc


----------



## Pritolus

Quote: 





bearfnf said:


> I just order a switch box from Decware ($279 for the box + $50 optional volume control) we'll see how it does.


 
  I'd be interested to hear how a better quality switch box like that performs. Though I cannot get what you want the volume control for. Do you plan on connecting the switch box directly to a power amplifier or powered speakers?


----------



## bearFNF

It will start out as a one pre-amp into multiple headphone amps switch box.  I want the volume control so I can turn it down before switching to the different amps.  It may eventually be a multiple sources into one amp switch but not for a while I think, or maybe there is another switch needed in the future???  We'll see how much I like this one.  Next one might not have the volume control.


----------



## richpjr

I have a question for you Asgard 2 owners - I have a 27" iMac and a pair of Yamaha HS80M powered monitors, so my desk is pretty crowded.  I currently have a Bifrost and an Asgard 2 that should be arriving today.  I currently have the Bifrost under my iMac on one side and the perfect space to put the Asgard would be under my iMac on the other side.  But from what I've heard the Asgard runs pretty hot and the iMac intake vents are underneath the iMac which would be right above the rising heat from the Asgard.  Do you think it would be too hot to place there?  I could raise the iMac a bit to give it more room, but don't want to fry anything.  Or should I rearrange things and find a spot to squeeze it in?  What do you think?


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





richpjr said:


> I have a question for you Asgard 2 owners - I have a 27" iMac and a pair of Yamaha HS80M powered monitors, so my desk is pretty crowded.  I currently have a Bifrost and an Asgard 2 that should be arriving today.  I currently have the Bifrost under my iMac on one side and the perfect space to put the Asgard would be under my iMac on the other side.  But from what I've heard the Asgard runs pretty hot and the iMac intake vents are underneath the iMac which would be right above the rising heat from the Asgard.  Do you think it would be too hot to place there?  I could raise the iMac a bit to give it more room, but don't want to fry anything.  Or should I rearrange things and find a spot to squeeze it in?  What do you think?


 
  Probably best to re-arrange.  I don't think it would be a good idea to pre-heat the air going into the iMac.  Also you don't want to limit the air flow through the Asgard 2 either.


----------



## richpjr

Quote: 





bearfnf said:


> Probably best to re-arrange.  I don't think it would be a good idea to pre-heat the air going into the iMac.  Also you don't want to limit the air flow through the Asgard 2 either.


 
  My Asgard came about 5 minutes after I posted that question.  It's been running for about an hour and it is really hot (even the volume knob is hot!).  Definitely not going to put it under the iMac.


----------



## Sanlitun

Quote: 





richpjr said:


> I have a question for you Asgard 2 owners - I have a 27" iMac and a pair of Yamaha HS80M powered monitors, so my desk is pretty crowded.  I currently have a Bifrost and an Asgard 2 that should be arriving today.  I currently have the Bifrost under my iMac on one side and the perfect space to put the Asgard would be under my iMac on the other side.  But from what I've heard the Asgard runs pretty hot and the iMac intake vents are underneath the iMac which would be right above the rising heat from the Asgard.  Do you think it would be too hot to place there?  I could raise the iMac a bit to give it more room, but don't want to fry anything.  Or should I rearrange things and find a spot to squeeze it in?  What do you think?


 
   
   
  The right side of my A2 is nearly hot enough to light Marlboros.


----------



## potterma

... Greetings, fellow Schiit Heads!
   
  Should pick up my Asgard II from the PO on Monday... Looking forward to it


----------



## harroyo

i just got my asgard 2, when i turn it on there is a very loud noise on speakers and headphones (and a softer one when i turn it off). is this normal? should i unplug everything before turning on/off the amp or is safe?.
  actually i tested it a little more, and i can hear the relay when i turn it on, but i cannot hear it when i turn it on, so probably the delay is too short when powering on?


----------



## MattTCG

That would be a question for Jason @ Schiit.


----------



## hodgjy

When using headphones = turn on amp, plug in headphones.  Unplug headphones, turn off amp.
   
  When using speakers, turn on Asgard then turn on speaker amplifier.  Turn off speaker amplifier then turn off Asgard.
   
  Nothing is wrong with your amp.  That's just how amps are.
   
  Quote: 





harroyo said:


> i just got my asgard 2, when i turn it on there is a very loud noise on speakers and headphones (and a softer one when i turn it off). is this normal? should i unplug everything before turning on/off the amp or is safe?.
> actually i tested it a little more, and i can hear the relay when i turn it on, but i cannot hear it when i turn it on, so probably the delay is too short when powering on?


----------



## zazex

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> When using headphones = turn on amp, plug in headphones.  Unplug headphones, turn off amp.
> 
> *When using speakers, turn on Asgard *then turn on speaker amplifier.  Turn off speaker amplifier then turn off Asgard.
> 
> Nothing is wrong with your amp.  That's just how amps are.


 
   
  Why turn on the Asgard when listening to speakers (unless it's being used as a preamp for the speaker amp...)


----------



## zazex

Quote: 





harroyo said:


> *i just got my asgard 2,* *when i turn it on there is a very loud noise on speakers and headphones (and a softer one when i turn it off). is this normal?* should i unplug everything before turning on/off the amp or is safe?.
> actually i tested it a little more, and i can hear the relay when i turn it on, but i cannot hear it when i turn it on, so probably the delay is too short when powering on?


 

 First, the volume should always be down all the way when turning your gear on/off.
  (Generally no need to unplug anything.)
   
  Second, if I'm understanding your post correctly - no, it is not normal.


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





zazex said:


> First, the volume should always be down all the way when turning your gear on/off.
> (Generally no need to unplug anything.)
> 
> Second, if I'm understanding your post correctly - no, it is not normal.


 
  +1 here, I have gotten into the habit of turning all volume pots down before turning things on or off or switching sources or plugging or un-plugging anything.  Just kinda makes sense IMHO...


----------



## harroyo

Quote: 





zazex said:


> First, the volume should always be down all the way when turning your gear on/off.
> (Generally no need to unplug anything.)
> 
> Second, if I'm understanding your post correctly - no, it is not normal.


 

 the volume was all the way down.


----------



## zazex

Quote: 





harroyo said:


> i just got my asgard 2, when i turn it on there is a very loud noise on speakers and headphones (and a softer one when i turn it off). is this normal? should i unplug everything before turning on/off the amp or is safe?.
> actually i tested it a little more, and i can hear the relay when i turn it on, but i cannot hear it when i turn it on, so probably the delay is too short when powering on?


 
   
  Quote: 





zazex said:


> First, the volume should always be down all the way when turning your gear on/off.
> (Generally no need to unplug anything.)
> 
> Second, if I'm understanding your post correctly - no, it is not normal.


 
   
  Quote: 





harroyo said:


> the volume was all the way down.


 
   
   
  So IME there should be no "loud noise" when turning the amp on or off.
   
  I recommend not using your A2 until you get some guidance from Schiit whom
  I'd contact ASAP.


----------



## hodgjy

Both the Asgard 1 and Asgard 2 have power on/off thump.  It is normal.  If you feel that yours is excessive, contact Schiit.  Otherwise, do the power sequence I posted earlier.  That's how the audio world beyond iPods and home theaters in boxes operates.
   
  Quote: 





zazex said:


> So IME there should be no "loud noise" when turning the amp on or off.
> 
> I recommend not using your A2 until you get some guidance from Schiit whom
> I'd contact ASAP.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

To clarify: Asgard 2 has a muting relay which delays turn-on and mutes immediately at turn-off to protect against large transients. It's not unusual to hear a small to moderate click or pop as the relay operates, but it shouldn't be loud. If you're having problems, please contact us and we'll get it taken care of.


----------



## joebobbilly

I'm just eagerly waiting for Headphone bar to stock the new Schiit (Asgard 2 and Uberfrost).


----------



## wahsmoh

I just received my Asgard 2 today. I had a short ten minute listening session soon as I grabbed it out of the box. There is no transformer hum whatsoever, the noise floor is low and it started to smooth out some of the pops and hisses from some of my older FLAC recordings that my DT880 loves to bring out. Comfortable listening level with Windows volume set at 50%, was around 1o clock or 2 oclock(slightly past halfway). I currently do not have a standalone DAC I'm just running RCA's from my HT Omega Claro PC soundcard which has 24-bit 192khz capability.
   
  Overall I'm very impressed from the out of box experience. I've heard solid states don't take any burn in time and it seems to me like this is the case from the first listen. The amplifier doesn't really seem to add any coloration to the sound but it helped bring out the midrange and smooth out the detail in the high frequency range.
   
  My headphone is a DT880 250 ohm. I'd be interested to hear the 600 ohm version and compare if anyone has tried it yet. I feel like the Asgard 2 compliments my DT880s as they are supposed to sound detailed, analytical, neutral, and bright in the high range. I noticed a slight increase in low frequency bass texture but not really an increase in actual quantity.
   
  This is just my experience from the first 10 minutes I had the chance to open the box and plug it in before heading out to work on my research paper(ya I'm a poor college kid on a Schiit budget currently enrolled at SDSU). I will give more opinions as I get the chance to listen to it more but so far very impressed and also stoked that there is no transformer hum that many people complained about.


----------



## zackzack

I am thinking of pairing Bifrost + Asgard 2 with my Beyer T1. What I heard the amp is warmer than both Valhalla and Lyr (read the review by Mike from Headfonia, see link below). There is no mention of how T1 will pair with Asagrd. Many claim that Lyr + T1 is a superb combination. While T1 is a bright-ish headphones, it is still warmer than my AKG K550 with significantly better bass performance. Is the Asagrd, esp'ly the more recent Asgard 2, sufficient to drive T1?
  Anyone wants to chime in?
   
http://www.headfonia.com/triple-schiit-asgaard-valhalla-and-lyr/


----------



## ninexnine

Yes it should defiantly power the T1.  I am very interested to hear as to how it performs as a pre-amp.


----------



## thegunner100

If the Asgard 2 is actually warm and smooth sounding, it would seem to be a great companion to Beyers and other analytical headphones. I'll probably place my order soon, but I'd like some more impressions first, especially with Beyers.


----------



## MattTCG

Quote: 





zackzack said:


> I am thinking of pairing Bifrost + Asgard 2 with my Beyer T1. What I heard the amp is warmer than both Valhalla and Lyr (read the review by Mike from Headfonia, see link below). There is no mention of how T1 will pair with Asagrd. Many claim that Lyr + T1 is a superb combination. While T1 is a bright-ish headphones, it is still warmer than my AKG K550 with significantly better bass performance. Is the Asagrd, esp'ly the more recent Asgard 2, sufficient to drive T1?
> Anyone wants to chime in?
> 
> http://www.headfonia.com/triple-schiit-asgaard-valhalla-and-lyr/


 
   
  That's a two year old article and does not review the A2 FYI.


----------



## wahsmoh

Quote: 





thegunner100 said:


> If the Asgard 2 is actually warm and smooth sounding, it would seem to be a great companion to Beyers and other analytical headphones. I'll probably place my order soon, but I'd like some more impressions first, especially with Beyers.


 
   
  I definitely feel like it made my DT880s sound less dry and opened up the soundstage quite a bit as the decay of instruments was more accurate and detailed with less roll-off. Plus, the pre-outs are a great addition because I run M-audio bx5ad2 monitors on my desktop. My next investment is a Schiit Bifrost to make my Schiit stack :] for $250 you will not find anything better I guarantee it. I was considering buying a used Headamp Gilmore Lite before I figured out that the Asgard 2 was coming out earlier this year. Thank you so much Jason and everyone else at Schiit!!


----------



## thegunner100

I'll be comparing it with my Little Dot MK IV SE if/when I get my Asgard 2.


----------



## gefski

zackzack said:


> I am thinking of pairing Bifrost + Asgard 2 with my Beyer T1. What I heard the amp is warmer than both Valhalla and Lyr (read the review by Mike from Headfonia, see link below). There is no mention of how T1 will pair with Asagrd. Many claim that Lyr + T1 is a superb combination. While T1 is a bright-ish headphones, it is still warmer than my AKG K550 with significantly better bass performance. Is the Asagrd, esp'ly the more recent Asgard 2, sufficient to drive T1?
> Anyone wants to chime in?
> 
> http://www.headfonia.com/triple-schiit-asgaard-valhalla-and-lyr/



For anyone looking at these amps, the 6 Moons review(s) are a great read. Lots of great info from Schiit about their development, and Srajan had all three over about a year in 2011-2012. (first generation of course) Few of us have that opportunity. He spends lots of time on how they sound with specific cans and music. Such descriptions are way more valuable (and fun) than just knowing if a reviewer "likes" a specific product.


----------



## Audio_newb

Had it for a little while now and really enjoying my A2.  I'd say equally impressive as a preamp as it is as a headphone amp.  As previously stated I don't have much prior headphone amp experience but as both an amp and a preamp I've been impressed by its lower extension, channel separation, and ability to really allow the dynamic range of recordings to come through.  I am a little curious about the glowy bits I can see through the grating.  At least to my (very much uninformed) mind, glowing is usually reserved for gear of the tubed variety.  Anyone know what these guys are?  Is this just a heat related byproduct (it is a toasty little bugger)?  Anyhow, kudos to Jason and team Schiit on a fine piece of kit.


----------



## Shikarikato

How does the A2 compare to the Magni in amping K701s? Should I just grab the A2 over the Magni and call it a day? Source used would be a Modi, should I upgrade that instead?
  ( I wasn't sure in which thread to post so I chose both. )


----------



## MattTCG

I would definitely go for the A2. It brings out a different level of refinement to my ears than the magni.


----------



## joebobbilly

Sorry, this is half off topic... but has anyone gotten the Uber upgrade for the bifrost? How's it sound? I'm particularly curious to how it pairs with the A2 if anyone here has done it.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





joebobbilly said:


> Sorry, this is half off topic... but has anyone gotten the Uber upgrade for the bifrost? How's it sound? I'm particularly curious to how it pairs with the A2 if anyone here has done it.


 
  +1-inquiring minds want to know  At least those of us w/ new A2's who are still DAC shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Pritolus

Quote: 





joebobbilly said:


> Sorry, this is half off topic... but has anyone gotten the Uber upgrade for the bifrost? How's it sound? I'm particularly curious to how it pairs with the A2 if anyone here has done it.


 
   
  Quote: 





markm1 said:


> +1-inquiring minds want to know  At least those of us w/ new A2's who are still DAC shopping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Read this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/661444/schiit-bifrost-uber-analog-upgrade/180#post_9435436
  It's getting a lot of praise.


----------



## joebobbilly

Thanks!


----------



## MattTCG

Quote: 





joebobbilly said:


> Sorry, this is half off topic... but has anyone gotten the Uber upgrade for the bifrost? How's it sound? I'm particularly curious to how it pairs with the A2 if anyone here has done it.


 

 I'll have both together on Thursday. Already have the uber upgrade for the bifrost and really like it.


----------



## joebobbilly

sweet I look forward to your impressions Matt.


----------



## flargosa

From which component does the heat come from?  I don't see any heatsinks. Just curious, since many are commenting on its heat output.


----------



## john57

Quote: 





flargosa said:


> From which component does the heat come from?  I don't see any heat-sinks. Just curious, since many are commenting on its heat output.


 
  Look at the broad carefully. Notice the four white outline squares on the middle right edge of the circuit board. The hot power output devices are underneath and attached to the bottom of the case with screws. If you look at the bottom of the case you will see additional row of four screws.


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

I believe, from the FAQ page, the heat sink is the housing itself


----------



## scottder

I love their FAQs
   
*So, this thing runs damn hot, like Asgard?*
 If by “damn hot” you mean 40-45 degrees C, then yes.
   
*And you’re not concerned with that?*
 Nope. The entire chassis is a heat sink, and we’re running the outputs well within their safe operating area, even derating for the operational temperature. Sorry, some engineerese crept in there.
   
*But it still runs hot!*
 And technically, that’s still not a question. If you want an amp that runs cold, it’s best to look elsewhere.


----------



## flargosa

Ok thanks. Any issue for or against leaving the amp on all the time?  I know with tube amps it is not recommended to leave it on, but with computers it is preferred to leave it on 24/7 to avoid the issue of cooling and heating, causing contraction and expansion of the internals causing potential damage.


----------



## john57

I do not leave my computer on 24/7 since heat will shorten the life more than my concern about the contraction and expansion . I just turn if off for the night unless I am running a server that needs to be up 24/7. The same with all of my audio equipment. I just not turn it off and on many times during the day. I do leave my Internet router on 24/7. I do not waste [size=11pt]electricity[/size] for possible  "potential" issues.


----------



## MattTCG

I knew that someone would take the bait...


----------



## Aerocraft67

I keep my A2 tucked under a computer monitor, so I can access the face of it from under the front of the monitor (next to the monitor pedestal). Surprisingly, barely a trace of the considerable heat generated by the A2 can be felt on the bottom or back of the monitor, even though the monitor bottom is only about half an inch above the A2 faceplate. The A2's top vent is mainly behind the back of the monitor, though, with air to breathe. Point is, the A2 is as hot to the touch as everyone says it is, and deserves Schiit's cautionary commentary about it, but all that said, it actually dissipates the heat quite effectively. 
   
  By the way, after only a brief confirmation-of-operation listening session with my HD-650s, the A2 was obviously superior to the integrated headphone amp in my Meridian Explorer (v2 with reduced output impedance). Not that that'll surprise anyone, or that the ME amp section is poor, but I found the confirmation somewhat gratifying. So far I'm very happy with the A2, fed by the ME, driving Airmotiv 4s, with a mix of file types and genres from lossy to 192 kHz. I'll get some quality time with the HD-650s at some point, but transfixed with the speakers for now. 
   
  One other minor observation so far is that the sound is so "clean" that I don't realize how loud I have the music until I get a little fatigued and turn it down. That's the point I realize, whoa, that was pretty loud. Kind of like boiling a frog on the way up. Point here is, distortion or sibilance or some other harshness is not the factor limiting listening volume for any length of time.


----------



## MattTCG

My schiit is due in tomorrow!! A day early.


----------



## Biscuitz

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> My schiit is due in tomorrow!! A day early.


 
  Please do let us know how the A2 does with the HD650!
   
  I find myself more and more grabbing my HD650 for the simple fact that it is so forgiving and easy to listen to. I only wish it had more impact and sense of dynamism - something I heard from the HD650 on the Lyr at the local HeadFi meet a few weeks back. But I don't own the Lyr, and my current amp doesn't do the HD650 justice. So I'm considering the A2, and I look forward to your impressions!


----------



## MattTCG

I'll certainly share my experience once I've had some quality evaluation time. I'm excited about the combo of A2 with the uber upgrade on the bifrost. It should be great bang for the buck and deliver some serious quality.


----------



## wahsmoh

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> I'll certainly share my experience once I've had some quality evaluation time. I'm excited about the combo of A2 with the uber upgrade on the bifrost. It should be great bang for the buck and deliver some serious quality.


 
  I'm excited to hear about it! My next upgrade is an uber Schiit Bifrost and I'm already loving my A2!! I think it's the greatest deal in the history of mankind as far as headphone amplifiers go. I'm glad to know that we are actually receiving the new and improved A2 compared to the one that had issues in February when it was released. I know I didn't receive a defective unit because there is no transformer hum that people were complaining about with the first release of the A2. I'd love to see an A/B comparison between the Bifrost and another DAC if you currently own one. I've been shopping around for DACs and everyone's been telling me that this Schiit is some endgame material under $1000(which I plan to never exceed in my college life). It's between the Music Fidelity V-DACmkII, the uber Schiit Bifrost, or the Cambridge Audio DACMagic. I think I'm willing to spend the extra $100 and it would probably come out to around $460 plus tax without the USB input


----------



## markm1

I have to say, I'm beginning to really like my Grado 225i with the Asgard-2 and that is without a DAC. I've mostly listened to CD's and a little streaming from an Internet streaming receiver.
   
   I agree with the comments about the clean sound. I will say they sound better connected directly to my dedicated CD player than to my receiver. The CD player sounds warmer, richer, more full bodied. Both Onkyo products. I assume the DAC is better quality than the receiver.
   
  This unit definitely has kicked up the SQ in a set of cans I enjoy. I'm mostly a rock/metal guy, but I've enjoyed Miles Davis to Mozart to Tool. Tonight I'm really enjoying the little details often missed listening to Tool's Lateralus.
   
  Now, I'm wondering how great a Bifrost with the uber upgrade would sound.


----------



## scottder

Mine is now looking like it will be arriving tomorrow as well. Can't wait!


----------



## wahsmoh

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> I have to say, I'm beginning to really like my Grado 225i with the Asgard-2 and that is without a DAC. I've mostly listened to CD's and a little streaming from an Internet streaming receiver.
> 
> I agree with the comments about the clean sound. I will say they sound better connected directly to my dedicated CD player than to my receiver. The CD player sounds warmer, richer, more full bodied. Both Onkyo products. I assume the DAC is better quality than the receiver.
> 
> ...


 
  I've been listening to the DT880 250 ohm with my A2 and I have Tool's FLAC discography it's quite marvelous to listen to the drums and double bass because the mid-bass is presented so accurately you can hear it panning around like it's supposed to. the song Schism is a journey through sound as well, you have to listen to that song for sure!!


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





wahsmoh said:


> I've been listening to the DT880 250 ohm with my A2 and I have Tool's FLAC discography it's quite marvelous to listen to the drums and double bass because the mid-bass is presented so accurately you can hear it panning around like it's supposed to. the song Schism is a journey through sound as well, you have to listen to that song for sure!!


 
  A terrific album. I recommend to non metal/hard rockers...anyone who likes creative, a little wierd, progish rock should give it a try. My wife even likes the mellower parts. There are moments of heaviosity, though!


----------



## Mattjh90

What do we think about Dt990 600 vs the dt880 600 ohm with A2?


----------



## potterma

Quote: 





audio_newb said:


> Had it for a little while now and really enjoying my A2.  I'd say equally impressive as a preamp as it is as a headphone amp.  As previously stated I don't have much prior headphone amp experience but as both an amp and a preamp I've been impressed by its lower extension, channel separation, and ability to really allow the dynamic range of recordings to come through. * I am a little curious about the glowy bits I can see through the grating.  At least to my (very much uninformed) mind, glowing is usually reserved for gear of the tubed variety.  Anyone know what these guys are?  Is this just a heat related byproduct (it is a toasty little bugger)?*  Anyhow, kudos to Jason and team Schiit on a fine piece of kit.


 
   
  Not tube-like (HOT component) glow... Surface mount LED's from the look of it.  Nice touch


----------



## john57

[size=medium]Some of the LED's may be functioning as diodes for the circuit except for the front LED panel light. The Lyr also have them as well. I have seen LED's being used in various circuit designs.  [/size]


----------



## Jason Stoddard

The amber LEDs are actually used as a voltage reference in a lot of our designs--in the case of the Asgard 2, the front-end current source, and in the case of the Lyr, the front-end current source and the bias reference for the dynamically adaptive output stage.
   
  Hmm, actually I think the only products we make without amber LEDs are Modi and Valhalla...
   
  Why LEDs? Well, usually they're lower noise than zeners (usually), and, well...they look cool.


----------



## scottder

Only had part of yesterday, so far so good. I used it mostly as a preamp for my new Monoprice speakers, which are a fantastic value for $165. Today I plan to spend more time with them and my Beyer 990 250 ohm. Bear in mind right now my only source is my old M-audio Transit. I am saving my pennies for a Bifrost next


----------



## Audio_newb

Thanks for the info on the LEDs, guys.  That is cool.  Literally.  The design is so clean I guess the bling had to go on the inside.


----------



## potterma

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> The amber LEDs are actually used as a voltage reference in a lot of our designs--in the case of the Asgard 2, the front-end current source, and in the case of the Lyr, the front-end current source and the bias reference for the dynamically adaptive output stage.
> 
> Hmm, actually I think the only products we make without amber LEDs are Modi and Valhalla...
> 
> Why LEDs? Well, usually they're lower noise than zeners (usually), and, well...they look cool.


 
   Thanks for chiming in, Jason!  Nice to know they are functional as well as adding a very cool visual element to the Asgard II.
   
  I can say, in my noob opinion, the Asgard II does an amazing job as a pre-amp into my mini-maggie system (!amazing! combo, if you ask me!)
   
  Transformer hum is absolutely gone.  Dead silent!  Congrats to Team Schiit!  Great job, Jason and Crew!  THANK YOU for pushing HARD and getting this thing RIGHT!
  ASGARD deserves it!  Awesome Amp! 
   
  Only issue I've had is very bass heavy (O daiko drums) pieces into Yamaha HP-1 ortho's.   May have to order a Mjorlnir for low efficiency can duty...  Gotta get me more Schiit!


----------



## MattTCG

After about a week to evaluate, I decided to share a few comments on my comparison of the Schiit amps that I’ve owned. Asgard, Asgard 2 and lyr. Let me start with the A1 vs A2 as the A2 vs lyr gets much more complicated.
   
The A2 is a clear upgrade from the original Asgard. It’s cleaner, more resolving and seems to bring out the best in my hd650 and maddogs. Detail retrieval is better and this is a good thing for all of those who tend to use darker headphones. Bass presence is more punchy and accurate…not leaving me wanting for more from the bottom end at all. The original Asgard house sound is certainly there with a nice relaxed and natural presentation. And then the amp’s signature is improved across the board. I love the new flexibility built into the A2. The gain switch is a welcome improvement. I can now rock my orthos with authority and then flip the gain switch to get the most out of my pair of gr07’s. Now that’s covering your bases. The A2 still gets hot but not quite as hot as the A1 just using my very scientific feel test. Also I like knowing that I can add some powered monitored when I’m ready and the A2 is there for me with the pre-amp outs. For $250 you’ll be hard pressed to do any better for overall sound presentation and versatility.
   
The next question many will ask, I know that I did, is how close the A2 gets to the lyr. I did a comparison of the A1 to the lyr last year and found that the lyr clearly more gifted across the board. But it will always be difficult to compare the lyr to the A2 or any solid state amp due to fact that the lyr is a hybrid amp and sports tubes. This truly complicates any evaluation of the two. Some will love the ability to roll tubes and others will loathe it. I have lived with the lyr long enough to know what tubes I enjoy and feel no real need to “roll” lot’s of tubes.
   
Okay, so here’s the short answer to the lyr vs A2 comparison. Although the A2 closes the gap considerably, the lyr retains its superiority. With good tubes the visceral bass is improved and is tightened slightly. Vocals are a bit more forward and “sweeter” sounding. Maybe more lifelike is a better description of the mids on the lyr. Of course the improvement does come at a cost, almost twice the cost actually. Add the price of good tubes to the lyr and in fact you have spent twice as much than the A2. Although the improvements are there, it takes a careful ear to hear and appreciate them. The performance  is actually quite close.
   
There are drawbacks for owning the lyr. Obtaining good tubes is at the front of that list. Some tubes have micro phonic issues and will generate unwanted noise. I also feel compelled to turn the lyr off each time that I finished using it given the limited life of the tubes. Then to get back to an ideal listening environment you should let the tubes warm properly before listening again. This is a minor inconvenience but can still be aggravating.
   
At the end of the day I settled on the Asgard 2. The convenience, close performance and ability to drive just about anything were enough to win out over the lyr for me. I rolled my savings over into an uber upgrade board for the bifrost and couldn’t be happier.


----------



## zazex

Thanks for an excellent comparison.
   
  Concise, clear, and rich in content.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





pritolus said:


> The smallest Sonos thingie (the one that's only got a pre amp, and that goes into powered speakers or a proper stereo set up) has got digital audio out (can't remember if it's coax or optical). You just plug it into your DAC and you're set.
> You don't need a DAC though, just plug your A2 into the analog output. This uses the onboard Sonos DAC, which isn't the best DAC ever, but it does what it's supposed to. A dedicated DAC like the Bifrost or Peach Tree DAC-It will bring the experience up another notch or two, and the Sonos > DAC > Asgard 2 should be equal in SQ to PC SPDIF/Toslink out > DAC > Asgard 2 (though the Sonos system can't do anything over 16bit 44.1kHz, so any hi-res you've got is scaled down to CD quality).


 
  I wanted to revisit this thread-re: adding a an external DAC to a Sonos Connect. Do you use your Sonos connect as a source for HP listening?  If so, are you satisfied w/ the SQ? I'm about to pull the trigger on some Sonso products. My sense is that you would have to spend upwards of $1,000 to improve upon the DAC in the onboard Sonos and I'm not sure I would be willing to do that...


----------



## M-13

Quote: 





matttcg said:


>


 
  Epic write up! Thanks!


----------



## Aerocraft67

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> I settled on the Asgard 2. The convenience, close performance and ability to drive just about anything were enough to win out over the lyr for me. I rolled my savings over into an uber upgrade board for the bifrost and couldn’t be happier.


 
   
  Nice review. Confirms with listening what I had deduced on paper, that the A2 is a very good value, even within Schiit's own line. So good, that it makes the Bifrost look a little expensive as a DAC pairing for A2. Not that Bifrost is overpriced, or that it completely outclasses A2; clearly Schiit intends for them to pair, and the A2 would seem to outclass the Modi by a greater difference. Still, the Uber Bifrost with USB at $520 presents more than a 2:1 DAC:amp price ratio, whereas 1:1 or even a bit lower seems more balanced, and even the base Bifrost is 40% more than that, yet seems a bit wanting in that configuration. There are good $175-$300 DAC choices that would seem to pair well with A2.
   
  Not that there are any hard-and-fast rules about budget proportions, or that a "DAC heavy" allocation is a bad thing. To the extent there's a question here, do you think A2 does the Uber Bifrost justice? It appears you do, but if you (or anyone else) care to elaborate, please do.


----------



## MattTCG

Price doesn't always correlate to performance. I feel that I'm getting every bit of performance from the BF with uber and it's matches very well with the A2. I paid $230 used for the BF and $70 self  installed on the uber board.
   
  So $250 plus $300 for a total of $550 is a heck of a bargain for what I'm hearing from this setup.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





aerocraft67 said:


> Nice review. Confirms with listening what I had deduced on paper, that the A2 is a very good value, even within Schiit's own line. So good, that it makes the Bifrost look a little expensive as a DAC pairing for A2. Not that Bifrost is overpriced, or that it completely outclasses A2; clearly Schiit intends for them to pair, and the A2 would seem to outclass the Modi by a greater difference. Still, the Uber Bifrost with USB at $520 presents more than a 2:1 DAC:amp price ratio, whereas 1:1 or even a bit lower seems more balanced, and even the base Bifrost is 40% more than that, yet seems a bit wanting in that configuration. There are good $175-$300 DAC choices that would seem to pair well with A2.
> 
> Not that there are any hard-and-fast rules about budget proportions, or that a "DAC heavy" allocation is a bad thing. To the extent there's a question here, do you think A2 does the Uber Bifrost justice? It appears you do, but if you (or anyone else) care to elaborate, please do.


 
  I've  had the same thought. I've ordered a Sonos Connect which will allow me to stream and play my digital music files from my wifi network stored on a NAS through my speaker system. per HP set up,I can feed my A2 through the Sonos Connect. For pure convenience, I think I'll want to plug into Sonos rather than my PC.   If the Bifrost w/o USB would be an upgrade from the Sonos DAC, I might go for it. But, I could also get something like the Peachtree Dac-it which is well reviewed for this application at about $450 that would be albe to handle USB as well as optical and coax. I'd love to hear from anyone that has feed a Bifrost through a Sonos to compare w/ the PT Dac-it.


----------



## cjc

Still haven't received my A2 that I ordered over a month ago. I have already started losing my "excitement" about it.... may just cancel order.


----------



## thegunner100

Quote: 





cjc said:


> Still haven't received my A2 that I ordered over a month ago. I have already started losing my "excitement" about it.... may just cancel order.


 
  Has it shipped out at least? I placed my order last Monday and I received my Asgard 2 today (NYC).


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





cjc said:


> Still haven't received my A2 that I ordered over a month ago. I have already started losing my "excitement" about it.... may just cancel order.


 
  I would at least send Jason an email. I placed my order and waited a couple of months and finally emailed Jason...turned out that my order was canceled on their end for some unknown reason. As as soon as Jason got my email, he shipped it-like the same day. Maybe a computer glitch or something. For $250, It's a rockin' good amp. I'm using it right now. Mark Lanegan band-Blues Funeral...great album. I would send him a quick note.Unless you want to spend, like twice the money


----------



## amimartian

markm1 said:


> I would at least send Jason an email. I placed my order and waited a couple of months and finally emailed Jason...turned out that my order was canceled on their end for some unknown reason. As as soon as Jason got my email, he shipped it-like the same day. Maybe a computer glitch or something. For $250, It's a rockin' good amp. I'm using it right now. Mark Lanegan band-Blues Funeral...great album. I would send him a quick note.Unless you want to spend, like twice the money



Definitely write an email. I have received mine a couple of days ago. Placed the order on the 5th of April + It took 2 weeks to deliver it to New Zealand. The amp is very good, though I am waiting for the PyST to pair it with my DAC.


----------



## Chawanwit

How long does it usually ships, it have been 4-5 days since my bro in USA ordered the A2 for me and he said the status is still not shipped. He will fly back to Thailand this weekend, so if I doesnt deliver on time it will be disaster.


----------



## flargosa

To those who bothered burning in the amp, what changed in the sound?  Out of the box, the bass seems to lack some resolution and the top end seems a bit rounded instead of extended.  The mids are great.


----------



## thegunner100

Quote: 





flargosa said:


> To those who bothered burning in the amp, what changed in the sound?  Out of the box, the bass seems to lack some resolution and the top end seems a bit rounded instead of extended.  The mids are great.


 
  Pretty sure solid states don't need burn in.


----------



## joebobbilly

Dam you headphone bar!! Stock the A2 (and uberfrost) faster!!!! I wanna order one!


----------



## Tuco1965

joebobbilly said:


> Dam you headphone bar!! Stock the A2 (and uberfrost) faster!!!! I wanna order one!


They seem to be slow at replacing stock. I was going to order my Lyr from them but just couldn't wait any longer. Ordered from Schiit directly and had in about a week. Excellent service and worth the extra cost. YMMV


----------



## joebobbilly

Sadly, the A2 is way backordered by Schiit right now.  All the way till mid June.  As well the shipping cost is pretty big, not to mention the possibility of stupid customs... I HATE those fees... makes everything way more expensive than it should be.
  
  Guess I gotta be patient =S


----------



## pez

Been a while since I've been on here, but I've had my Asgard 2 for about a week now and have to say I'm very satisfied with it.  To give some background, I'm currently running this setup:
   
  Mix of ALAC, AAC, and MP3s > iTunes > Creative X-Fi Titanium HD > Asgard 2 > Grado 325i & Beyerdynamic DT 770 32 LE
   
  To start, the Asgard 2 and DT 770 shine together.  It opens up the sound a bit more, adds some separation, and overall just gives it a more powerful sound.  Extremely satisfied with this combo.
   
  I have mixed feelings so far with the A2/325i combo.  I'm not sure if it's just the sheer fact that the headphones seat a different way on my head at certain times, or that at certain times I'm being too analytical, but it's a very love/hate relationship.  Some times I will sit down with it and absolutely love the sound.  Other times I will sit down and just feel a mush of 'bleh'.  Again, not sure if it's just not burned in (not sure I'm a believer, really) or if I'm just trying too hard myself.  Can't be buyer's remorse...it was a gift.


----------



## leafs

Hi all,
   
  So far have anyone tried LCD-2 on Bifrost/A2? I'm thinking to get Bifrost, Asgard2 / Lyr, and LCD-2 or HD650. Initially set my mind on Modi/Magni, but with A2 announcement, I want to wait further.
   
  If there is no reason to go tube like Lyr, pls advice. Though I heard many wonder on tube.
   
  My source main from Macbook Pro, flac and high bitrate mp3.
   
  Cheers


----------



## tuna47

Tube sound is different I like it better some people don't care for it. Tubes sound very mellow relaxing musical, but not as detailed


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





leafs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So far have anyone tried LCD-2 on Bifrost/A2? I'm thinking to get Bifrost, Asgard2 / Lyr, and LCD-2 or HD650. Initially set my mind on Modi/Magni, but with A2 announcement, I want to wait further.
> 
> ...


 
   
  While not the A2, I had Bifrost/Asgard with LCD-2s (and HD600s) and also got to listen to them on a friend's Lyr a number of times. The tubes in the Lyr made a big difference (he had a number of different sets), but even the ones that sounded the best to me didn't sound any better than my Asgard.
   
  Of course, if tube rolling appeals to you then there's really only one choice, but personally I found I prefer a cleaner solid-state sound and found the Asgard to have enough power to drive both sets of cans quite enjoyably.


----------



## hodgjy

What you say is a big misconception.  Just because it is tube based, it doesn't mean the amp is mellow, relaxed, and less detailed.  It's a different technology, that's all.  The amp designer can make the amp sound a desired way.
   
  Quote: 





tuna47 said:


> Tube sound is different I like it better some people don't care for it. Tubes sound very mellow relaxing musical, but not as detailed


----------



## leafs

Quote: 





tuna47 said:


> Tube sound is different I like it better some people don't care for it. Tubes sound very mellow relaxing musical, but not as detailed


 
   
  Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> While not the A2, I had Bifrost/Asgard with LCD-2s (and HD600s) and also got to listen to them on a friend's Lyr a number of times. The tubes in the Lyr made a big difference (he had a number of different sets), but even the ones that sounded the best to me didn't sound any better than my Asgard.
> 
> Of course, if tube rolling appeals to you then there's really only one choice, but personally I found I prefer a cleaner solid-state sound and found the Asgard to have enough power to drive both sets of cans quite enjoyably.


 
  Thanks for sharing your thoughts. I think is like what Jason sum up that Asgard 2 is more neutral and accurate, while Lyr is more punchy and dynamic. Currently I favor towards Asgard 2. But I'm going to read more on tube, just to learn more. I find it interesting.

 Am favoring also Bifrost for my Swan M200MKIII.
   
  Cheers people.


----------



## Sanlitun

Quote: 





tuna47 said:


> Tube sound is different I like it better some people don't care for it. Tubes sound very mellow relaxing musical, but not as detailed


 
   
  Not necessarily.
   
  I have both the A2 and the Lyr and the Lyr is much more detailed.
   
  Bad tubes will give you a bad sound, but I have found good tubes are more transparent and dynamic. Certainly at this price point.


----------



## john57

Quote: 





tuna47 said:


> Tube sound is different I like it better some people don't care for it. Tubes sound very mellow relaxing musical, but not as detailed


 
  Not true some of the tubes I tried are very sharp and detailed. Tube amps can sound very similar to SS amps. It all depends on the design and the tube you are using. Some of the SS amps I had I can change the sound signature just by changing the Op-amp in the audio path.


----------



## TK277

I am curious at how detailed the A2 is. I have a pair of sweetly detailed balanced armatures. I also have a dragonfly USB dac/amp that is the closest I've been able to get to eliminating noise / static, but noise still noticeable and present. I know it's built into some recordings, but I do own a lot of clean recordings too, and the noise thing isn't present on higher impedance hps. 
   
  What I'm getting at is... I would like to know if the A2 is (1), great enough to preserve / not muddy or otherwise interfere with the source and balanced armature's sound, and (2), while on low gain, quiet and low power enough that there isn't noticeable static or noise when listening. If I order an A2, my set-up will look like this: Macbook with 320s and ALAC > Dragonfly USB dac portion only > A2 > ATH-CK100PRO. I want the same or higher level of detail from the hps, just without any noise. 
   
  Thanks for any advice, guys!


----------



## MattTCG

They only iem's that I have are the gr07's. On low gain the A2 is wonderful. The sound is clean and detailed with no noise. 
   
  The A2 is an unbeatable value at it's price point IMO.


----------



## TK277

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> They only iem's that I have are the gr07's. On low gain the A2 is wonderful. The sound is clean and detailed with no noise.
> 
> The A2 is an unbeatable value at it's price point IMO.


 
  That's good to hear, and what I was expecting from what I read on the Schiit site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I have a pair of GR07 MK2s. They were more resistant than the CK100PRO. With the same set-up, I don't hear a lot of bg noise from the dragonfly. They're good iems. Sadly, I damaged the left bud from poor maintenance. If you like the GR07, you would definitely like the CK100PRO whenever you can fund an upgrade! Detail monsters, I LOVE IT! I can't get enough of them. *foams at the mouth*


----------



## MattTCG

I have to be careful with detail monsters. I very sensitive to bright treble and the gr07mkii is almost too much treble for me. I have to really burn them in good first before I'm comfortable listening to them without fatigue.


----------



## meat01

Bright treble is not the same thing as detail.  So burn in always reduces bright treble?


----------



## MattTCG

Quote: 





meat01 said:


> Bright treble is not the same thing as detail.  So burn in always reduces bright treble?


 
   
  Of course not. Different hp's and equipment respond each in their own way. Some things just don't change very much IMO...solid state amps. The gr07 is composed of a bio-celulose material that is known to change considerably with  use.


----------



## TK277

I haven't had a problem with treble on anything except Grado... but I don't have any problems with the CK10 (known for hot treble) or the revealing CK100PRO which, as a balanced armature, uses different tech (no burn-in for example) from the dynamic GR07... either way I can't say whether or not the treble would be problematic for those sensitive to treble since I do not appear to be sensitive to it.
   
  I ordered an A2. When the backorders go through I'll be anxious to see whether or not noise is a problem. Schiit's return / demo policy may come in handy. I already like the brand and I haven't even experienced one of their products yet!


----------



## hodgjy

My treble monster DT990 are very enjoyable on the Asgard 2.  The amp renders a slightly palpable, sweet treble.


----------



## donaldduck2004

ehi guys I'm new in this forum. I'll probably choose to couple Magni and Asgard 2, but I'm in doubt because @Defiant00 has written some times ago that's follows:
   
  "Since I found Magni and Asgard to sound the same, I would say Bifrost + Magni should yield better SQ than Modi + Asgard.

Of course, now that Asgard 2 is out it's certainly possible that it is the bigger improvement.


Although as previously stated, honestly, unless you've got a better DAC to put side by side with the Modi I don't think you're going to have any qualms with 'just' the Modi. Bifrost does sound better to me, but for just USB Modi is an excellent deal and is very close to Bifrost."
   
  This is a post made in 2/23/13 so it's fresh enough but not enogh to give me a clearer idea about what to do....Any suggestions?


----------



## hodgjy

Buy the most expensive components you can afford.  There is certainly a subjective nature to this hobby.  If you're anything like me, when you cheap out, you later regret it and perceive a difference in quality that may not actually be as large as the measurements say.
   
  Quote: 





donaldduck2004 said:


> ehi guys I'm new in this forum. I'll probably choose to couple Magni and Asgard 2, but I'm in doubt because @Defiant00 has written some times ago that's follows:
> 
> "Since I found Magni and Asgard to sound the same, I would say Bifrost + Magni should yield better SQ than Modi + Asgard.
> 
> ...


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





donaldduck2004 said:


> ehi guys I'm new in this forum. I'll probably choose to couple Magni and Asgard 2, but I'm in doubt because @Defiant00 has written some times ago that's follows:
> 
> "Since I found Magni and Asgard to sound the same, I would say Bifrost + Magni should yield better SQ than Modi + Asgard.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well, the Bifrost is better, but if you're only going to be using USB the Modi is quite good (and I do maintain that unless you have them side by side you probably wouldn't notice a difference, at least with the Bifrost I had, which was first gen. USB and no uber upgrade).
   
  After selling all my desktop stuff I'm actually coming back to it and I decided to go with Modi and Asgard 2 this time. Just couldn't justify spending the extra money on Bifrost when I'm only going to be using USB, when I'm in the situation of buying something new (Bifrost is easier to justify when you already own it).
   
  I mainly decided on Asgard 2 because I prefer the look of it, like the volume control a lot more than the Magni's, and might possibly eventually use it as a pre.
   
  Of course I wouldn't recommend anyone base their purchasing decisions on what I do, but since the review was mentioned that's what I've ended up with months later


----------



## donaldduck2004

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> Buy the most expensive components you can afford.  There is certainly a subjective nature to this hobby.  If you're anything like me, when you cheap out, you later regret it and perceive a difference in quality that may not actually be as large as the measurements say.


 
  Good but not cheap advice...


----------



## donaldduck2004

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> Well, the Bifrost is better, but if you're only going to be using USB the Modi is quite good (and I do maintain that unless you have them side by side you probably wouldn't notice a difference, at least with the Bifrost I had, which was first gen. USB and no uber upgrade).
> 
> After selling all my desktop stuff I'm actually coming back to it and I decided to go with Modi and Asgard 2 this time. Just couldn't justify spending the extra money on Bifrost when I'm only going to be using USB, when I'm in the situation of buying something new (Bifrost is easier to justify when you already own it).
> 
> ...


 
  Do you think this is a good option for me?
  You're saying I'm not throwing my money as I feared?


----------



## donaldduck2004

I would use them (Modi+ Asgard 2) with a pair of dt770-250 ohm.


----------



## donaldduck2004

@Defiant00 I'd like to get your opinion before buying them together about what you hear. Do you like it?is it better than  the couple modi+magni?
  I need your point of view about these questions.
  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## zackzack

Anyone uses an Asgard2 with T1? Powerful enough?
  Or should I just get the Lyr?


----------



## ninexnine

zackzack said:


> Anyone uses an Asgard2 with T1? Powerful enough?
> Or should I just get the Lyr?



 
 The Beyer T1s are 600 ohm impedance headphones, but they are also one of the most efficient pair in that impedance range. The Asgard should have no trouble driving them.


----------



## john57

I believe the same here, the Beyers T series are very efficient and should work on most amps.


----------



## pez

Quote: 





donaldduck2004 said:


> Do you think this is a good option for me?
> You're saying I'm not throwing my money as I feared?


 
   
  Quote: 





donaldduck2004 said:


> I would use them (Modi+ Asgard 2) with a pair of dt770-250 ohm.


 
   
  Quote: 





donaldduck2004 said:


> @Defiant00 I'd like to get your opinion before buying them together about what you hear. Do you like it?is it better than  the couple modi+magni?
> I need your point of view about these questions.
> Thanks in advance for your help.


 
  I'm going to say this, and how relevant it is to you, I'll let you decide.
   
  I am primarily using the DT 770 32 LEs with the Asgard 2.  I also have a pair of 80 ohm 770s.  
   
  My friend ordered a M&M stack a couple months back, and I got the chance to listen my 770s (80 ohms) on the setup.  I found the sound to be too 'bright' for my tastes, and in the process took out some of the famous DT 770 bottom end.  However, once I disconnected the Modi and solely hooked up the Magni via RCA to RCA to my Creative X-Fi THD, I enjoyed the sound immensely.  The Magni was still a brighter sounding amp, but it wasn't as cold and analytical sounding as it was with the Modi in the mix.
   
  Because of that experience, I now own the Asgard 2, and use them with my 32 ohm LEs.  I prefer the 32 ohm LEs over the 80s as they have better mids, and I've actually come to find their pleather pads very comfy.  Regardless, it still carries the same characteristics that I remembered the Magni having.  I cannot give you a direct comparison between the two amps as my friend lives a bit far off, but needless to say, I think the DT 770s (of any version) match very well with the Schiit line of amps (of the two SS ones I've tried, obviously).  It brightens an overall warm and bassy headphone, which IMO is a perfect thing for the Beyers.


----------



## Aerocraft67

Modi is an intriguing matchup with Asgard 2. Despite the credible endorsement earlier in this thread and the fit implied by the matching form factor, Bifrost is still a lot of DAC to accommodate on an Asgard 2 budget. Even if Asgard 2 outclasses Modi, it's not by an outrageous amount. Maybe you figure you can take advantage of the more rapid pace of DAC evolution down the line with an upgrade when you're more flush, or you might simply deem amplification worth proportionally more of your investment than DAC. If you want USB and you don't want sample rates higher than 96 kHz and you don't want portability (or an integrated amp) and you do want a worthy upgrade to a stock computer DAC, then Modi seems like a logical choice for A2. There are sure to be shortcomings at the entry level price point, but spending only $99 certainly lowers your risk of disappointment, and for $350, you get quite a bit of upstream firepower for desktop listening.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





donaldduck2004 said:


> @Defiant00 I'd like to get your opinion before buying them together about what you hear. Do you like it?is it better than  the couple modi+magni?
> I need your point of view about these questions.
> Thanks in advance for your help.


 
   
  I just ordered them a few days ago, so it'll be a couple weeks until I have the new setup (due to Asgard 2 being on backorder).
   
  Unless Asgard 2 is somehow worse than the original (seems unlikely) I think I can safely say I'll like it quite a bit. It's probably been much too long since I had the M&M stack though to do any useful comparison by memory.


----------



## zackzack

Quote: 





john57 said:


> I believe the same here, the Beyers T series are very efficient and should work on most amps.


 
   
  Not all amps. That's why the Asgard2 question.


----------



## hodgjy

My DT990 / 600 ohm have never sounded better when driven by the Asgard 2.
   
  Quote: 





zackzack said:


> Not all amps. That's why the Asgard2 question.


----------



## zackzack

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> My DT990 / 600 ohm have never sounded better when driven by the Asgard 2.


 
  What DAC do you use?


----------



## hodgjy

V-DAC II with V-PSU II.
   
  Quote: 





zackzack said:


> What DAC do you use?


----------



## ddcpitt

Hey,

Does anyone know of a store or Head-Fi user selling the latest version of the Asgard 2 that has them in stock? I have an order with Audio Advisor that's been on backorder for over a month. There's a good chance some of you have been waiting even longer, though. Just curious. At this point, I'm tempted to cancel the order and go for a Lyr, or even a V200 or Soloist, but my wallet wouldn't appreciate that very much.

Best Regards,
Dan


----------



## donaldduck2004

Quote: 





pez said:


> I'm going to say this, and how relevant it is to you, I'll let you decide.
> 
> I am primarily using the DT 770 32 LEs with the Asgard 2.  I also have a pair of 80 ohm 770s.
> 
> ...


 
  so are you saying the modi is the poor part of couple modi+ asgard2?I've read many review in which people were very happy of their experience with modi...
  uff...I like bass very much...I don't want a too bright sound...


----------



## donaldduck2004

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> I just ordered them a few days ago, so it'll be a couple weeks until I have the new setup (due to Asgard 2 being on backorder).
> 
> Unless Asgard 2 is somehow worse than the original (seems unlikely) I think I can safely say I'll like it quite a bit. It's probably been much too long since I had the M&M stack though to do any useful comparison by memory.


 
  do not call me boring,I'd like to have here a little review about the couple (modi + asgard2) from you.


----------



## donaldduck2004

otherwise tell me an equivalent DAC to Modi...maybe I'm convinced about asgard 2....maybe...


----------



## pez

Quote: 





donaldduck2004 said:


> so are you saying the modi is the poor part of couple modi+ asgard2?I've read many review in which people were very happy of their experience with modi...
> uff...I like bass very much...I don't want a too bright sound...


 
  I wouldn't use the word poor, as I could see that being a good thing for other sources.  In my case, though, the Modi wasn't really necessary.  It's a great DAC, hands down, but I, personally, did not enjoy the sound I was hearing when the M&M stack were being auditioned.  BUT that is _me_.  You are right; people find that match up to be just fine or even perfect for their tastes, but I'm only one person voicing his opinion to you.
   
  That being said, I do not enjoy the sound that goes through my Grado 325is when they are hooked up to the Asgard 2.  But a huge factor in this could be that I'm so accustomed to the DT 770s that I have outgrown their sound signature.  The other day I hooked them directly up to my Mac and didn't feel that magic that I used to feel with the Grados.  The sound now seems mushy in the top range, and lacking in definition.  As a result, they have been sidelined quite a bit lately.
   
  I have a pair of HD 600 on the way so that I may finally audition them to see if I like them.  My general taste in sound signature has possibly changed, so that could be the reason for my dislike of the A2 and 325i combo.  We shall see, come Friday.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





donaldduck2004 said:


> do not call me boring,I'd like to have here a little review about the couple (modi + asgard2) from you.


 
   
  I'll certainly post impressions, but it'll hardly be a conclusive review. I know well enough that my audio memory isn't good enough for a true comparison, and it's going to be with different headphones as well since I've gone back to HD600s (which are still amazing).
   
  But yes, you'll likely see me here in a couple weeks confirming that I'm enjoying the new Asgard 2 as much as I did my original one.


----------



## pez

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> I'll certainly post impressions, but it'll hardly be a conclusive review. I know well enough that my audio memory isn't good enough for a true comparison, and it's going to be with different headphones as well since I've gone back to HD600s (which are still amazing).
> 
> But yes, you'll likely see me here in a couple weeks confirming that I'm enjoying the new Asgard 2 as much as I did my original one.


 
  What setup are you currently using with the HD 600?  I'm curious to hear your impressions as my HD 600 will be here in a couple days, and I'll be using them with the A2 as well.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





pez said:


> What setup are you currently using with the HD 600?  I'm curious to hear your impressions as my HD 600 will be here in a couple days, and I'll be using them with the A2 as well.


 
   
  A laptop 
   
  Previously it was Bifrost > Asgard > HD600, then upgraded to LCD-2s, then sold everything and went Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII + Heir 4.A Customs.
   
  Now I'm coming back to Schiit + HD600s.
   
  For me HD600s are excellent all-around cans that I can wear all day with no problems. Nice and detailed without being overly piercing, and with what I feel is a pleasantly natural amount of bass (I'm no bass head, although I do like bass detail).


----------



## donaldduck2004

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> I'll certainly post impressions, but it'll hardly be a conclusive review. I know well enough that my audio memory isn't good enough for a true comparison, and it's going to be with different headphones as well since I've gone back to HD600s (which are still amazing).
> 
> But yes, you'll likely see me here in a couple weeks confirming that I'm enjoying the new Asgard 2 as much as I did my original one.


 
   
  Quote: 





pez said:


> I wouldn't use the word poor, as I could see that being a good thing for other sources.  In my case, though, the Modi wasn't really necessary.  It's a great DAC, hands down, but I, personally, did not enjoy the sound I was hearing when the M&M stack were being auditioned.  BUT that is _me_.  You are right; people find that match up to be just fine or even perfect for their tastes, but I'm only one person voicing his opinion to you.
> 
> That being said, I do not enjoy the sound that goes through my Grado 325is when they are hooked up to the Asgard 2.  But a huge factor in this could be that I'm so accustomed to the DT 770s that I have outgrown their sound signature.  The other day I hooked them directly up to my Mac and didn't feel that magic that I used to feel with the Grados.  The sound now seems mushy in the top range, and lacking in definition.  As a result, they have been sidelined quite a bit lately.
> 
> I have a pair of HD 600 on the way so that I may finally audition them to see if I like them.  My general taste in sound signature has possibly changed, so that could be the reason for my dislike of the A2 and 325i combo.  We shall see, come Friday.


 
  Thank to both very much.


----------



## donaldduck2004

but what about essence one in substitution  of modi + asgard 2 ?


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





donaldduck2004 said:


> but what about essence one in substitution  of modi + asgard 2 ?


 
   
Just curious for the folks looking at the Modi + Asgard 2? Why not Biforst....to pricey w/ USB? If so, I understand, over $500 (with their upgrades) DAC to compliment a $250 amp. 
   
[size=small]I'm looking myself. In my case, I'm using Sonos and a NAS storage. I'm interested in incorporating a DAC between a Sonos Connect and a stereo, so I don't need USB.  [/size]
   
 If you're looking at a substitue for a Schiit DAC, what is the price point you want since there is a $300 + difference between Modi and the new Bifrost with upgrades. <$200?  $300-$400?


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> Just curious for the folks looking at the Modi + Asgard 2? Why not Biforst....to pricey w/ USB? If so, I understand, over $500 (with their upgrades) DAC to compliment a $250 amp.
> 
> [size=small]I'm looking myself. In my case, I'm using Sonos and a NAS storage. I'm interested in incorporating a DAC between a Sonos Connect and a stereo, so I don't need USB.  [/size]
> 
> If you're looking at a substitue for a Schiit DAC, what is the price point you want since there is a $300 + difference between Modi and the new Bifrost with upgrades. <$200?  $300-$400?


 

 I was looking at between 300 and 400, preferably closer to 300 obviously, I noticed last night that Emotiva has their dac on sale right now for $340, I know the Bifrost is better but the XDA-2 isn't bad and has a built in headphone amp plus USB.


----------



## donaldduck2004

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> If you're looking at a substitue for a Schiit DAC, what is the price point you want since there is a $300 + difference between Modi and the new Bifrost with upgrades. <$200?  $300-$400?


 
  I'd like to pay not over 200 $ for the DAC because of the price of asgard 2...So 500/550 $ for DAC + Amplifier.
  Thank for your help.


----------



## zackzack

Quote: 





donaldduck2004 said:


> so are you saying the modi is the poor part of couple modi+ asgard2?I've read many review in which people were very happy of their experience with modi...
> uff...I like bass very much...I don't want a too bright sound...


 
  Modi costs $99. What do you expect? But I strongly suggest if you like Schiit gear, just pay couple hundreds bucks more for the Bifrost, a lot of people have built an altar around this humble little DAC. Modi is 4 folks who want mobility. That thing is small enough to pack into your backpack even with Magni in tow. If you hang around an audio-centric forum like this, surely you want something more than just decent sound coming from your phones. I prefer to get a substantial DAC and mix and match amplifiers to suit your headphones, your moods or for fun & giggles. There are a lot of exciting gear coming up in a few years. This market segment seems to explode recently. Look at Musical Fidelity and their M1 offering. Naim with their Unity. Bryston just release a new gear. Burson introduced more low-cost models. Loving the competition.


----------



## donaldduck2004

Quote: 





zackzack said:


> Modi costs $99. What do you expect? But I strongly suggest if you like Schiit gear, just pay couple hundreds bucks more for the Bifrost, a lot of people have built an altar around this humble little DAC. Modi is 4 folks who want mobility. That thing is small enough to pack into your backpack even with Magni in tow. If you hang around an audio-centric forum like this, surely you want something more than just decent sound coming from your phones. I prefer to get a substantial DAC and mix and match amplifiers to suit your headphones, your moods or for fun & giggles. There are a lot of exciting gear coming up in a few years. This market segment seems to explode recently. Look at Musical Fidelity and their M1 offering. Naim with their Unity. Bryston just release a new gear. Burson introduced more low-cost models. Loving the competition.


 
  I don't know so much about the topic...so I don't know what DAC is better that the others...and in particular I don't know HOW distinguish them...


----------



## pez

defiant00 said:


> A laptop
> 
> Previously it was Bifrost > Asgard > HD600, then upgraded to LCD-2s, then sold everything and went Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII + Heir 4.A Customs.
> 
> ...




Haha man :/. I know you can't wait for the A2 then. 

And yeah, that's really what I'm hoping to achieve with buying the HD 600. Just one more day....

I also agree with you on bass...I love my DT 770s, but I can embrace detailed bass as much as I can impactful bass. 



donaldduck2004 said:


> Thank to both very much.




Glad to be of some help .

I also think it's the proper time to make your own thread. I think you'd be more likely to get better help for your needs if you were to do that .


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> Just curious for the folks looking at the Modi + Asgard 2? Why not Biforst....to pricey w/ USB? If so, I understand, over $500 (with their upgrades) DAC to compliment a $250 amp.
> 
> [size=small]I'm looking myself. In my case, I'm using Sonos and a NAS storage. I'm interested in incorporating a DAC between a Sonos Connect and a stereo, so I don't need USB.  [/size]
> 
> If you're looking at a substitue for a Schiit DAC, what is the price point you want since there is a $300 + difference between Modi and the new Bifrost with upgrades. <$200?  $300-$400?


 
   
  Because my laptop at work only has USB, so it's $450+ vs $99, and some of that $450 is going towards features I can't use. While the Bifrost did sound better to me when I had both, if I was starting fresh (which I basically am as detailed above) I would choose the Modi to keep at work because it's close enough that I'll likely never notice the difference while working.
   
  If/when I build a proper home setup for critical listening again I'll likely be seriously looking at Gungnir if not the statement DAC, but for what is effectively background music at work, $99 for the DAC seems like a reasonable choice.


----------



## donaldduck2004

Quote: 





pez said:


> I also think it's the proper time to make your own thread. I think you'd be more likely to get better help for your needs if you were to do that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  ok I think I'll open it soon.


----------



## joebobbilly

I was waiting to grab a bifrost, but instead bit the bullet hard and jumped straight to gungnir.  Trust me a good DAC is worth your while.  Even feeding Single-Ended into my E09K instead of the E17 improved it and cleaned up the sound making everything more transparent.
   
  Besides... best part bout this Schiit (Bifrost & Gungnir)... both are upgradeable, thus futureproof (it's easy to do too... just a few screws, unplug and plug)... so cry once, invest in a good DAC and you'll be set at least for the next 10-20 years... I know I am


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> Because my laptop at work only has USB, so it's $450+ vs $99, and some of that $450 is going towards features I can't use. While the Bifrost did sound better to me when I had both, if I was starting fresh (which I basically am as detailed above) I would choose the Modi to keep at work because it's close enough that I'll likely never notice the difference while working.
> 
> If/when I build a proper home setup for critical listening again I'll likely be seriously looking at Gungnir if not the statement DAC, but for what is effectively background music at work, $99 for the DAC seems like a reasonable choice.


 
  Oh, yeah.  for work? That's a no brainer....I'd go Modi without a second thought.


----------



## Skooks

The War Eagle guy has it right once again... nothing beats direct connection. Every time you add another coupling, you will hear it... if your system is worth a hoot to begin with.


----------



## Skooks

I'm not doubting one bit about the Gungnir being a super DAC, because when my Bifrost was upgraded with the Uber board, it really made a quantum leap with my Lyr. And that upgrade, so the Schiit boss said, brings the Bifrost nearly equal with the Gungnir if you are connecting single ended... like with the Lyr. Where the Gungnir is gonna excell is with the balanced connection, like with the Mjolnir.
  But, I love my Lyr... I love to tailor the sound with the right tubes... so now with the Bifrost/Uber... or is that, Uber/Bifrost?... driving my HE-500's, I've got the best I've ever had in headphone listening. Oh, yes, don't forget the right cables also... very important to get the right sound. It all goes together like a chain... a bad link plays havoc with the sound potential.


----------



## pez

HD 600 are here.  They are absolutely wonderful.  People do not lie when they say it's an all-around headphone.  It absolutely devours music that is produced/mastered particularly well.
   
  Because the Asgard 2 is rather 'bright' (if I haven't iterated this enough already), I don't really sense the famous 'veil' that I've read about.  Though:  I do know that people say the HD 600 has less of this than the HD 650.  It's nice to have some mids back, and it's really an improvement over both the Grados and Beyers as either one doesn't do mids particularly well; or accurate for that matter.
   
  The bass is what I'd consider to be fairly neutral.  It is a touch warm when necessary, and in turn helps it's all-rounder reputation.
   
  I'm surprised to say that I really love treble on this headphone.  It's the most natural sounding treble I've ever heard.  It's not sparkly, and not muffled, but it's 'tingly' if that makes any sense.
   
  Vocals are failry emotional and natural, which is another aspect I was looking for.  Because of this, two songs that sounded so awfully unnatural on either the SR325is or DT770s now sound 'magical' again.  I shall leave you with them:
   
  (Not best quality, but you get the idea):




   
  (Again, not the best quality...but wonderful song):


----------



## Strider99

Can anyone do direct comparison of Asgard 2 with Magni (or O2)? How are their sound different?


----------



## MattTCG

IMO these are not really that close. The A2 is versatile and pleasing at both low and hi gain. The M/M combo sounded unnatural. I just didn't like it. The A2 is worth the money if it's in the budget. 
   
  gL!!


----------



## donaldduck2004

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> IMO these are not really that close. The A2 is versatile and pleasing at both low and hi gain. The M/M combo sounded unnatural. I just didn't like it. The A2 is worth the money if it's in the budget.
> 
> gL!!


 
  ah...ok!
  so asgard 2 is a good option...but what about the combo asgard 2/modi?Do you think I should go to something else as DAC to be at the same level of the amplifier (asgard 2)?


----------



## MattTCG

The odac sounds better to me across the board than the modi. It is $50 more though...


----------



## tuna47

I have the odac with lyr do you think that the bifrost would make a big difference pretty happy with odac


----------



## MattTCG

The only reason I swapped from the odac/lyr to bifrost is that I started to have trouble with jitter. The issue turned out to be the computer and not the odac. 
   
  Stick with the odac unless you're just flush on money. Buy some music instead.


----------



## joebobbilly

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> The only reason I swapped from the odac/lyr to bifrost is that I started to have trouble with jitter. The issue turned out to be the computer and not the odac.
> 
> Stick with the odac unless you're just flush on money. Buy some music instead.


 
  +1 Good music makes a bigger difference


----------



## imackler

MattTCG: if you have the Lyr, how does the Asgard 2 work into your rig? What does it work well with/do better than the Lyr?


----------



## tuna47

Thanks not flush with money I will stick with odac


----------



## MattTCG

Quote: 





imackler said:


> MattTCG: if you have the Lyr, how does the Asgard 2 work into your rig? What does it work well with/do better than the Lyr?


 
   
  The lyr is about power, dynamics and lush mids. The A2 favors a more detailed but still natural sound. I love the gain feature on the A2. I can drive orthos and iems...and frequently do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  They are both great products. Just depends on what your driving and the signature you're after.


----------



## Rem0o

Quote: 





tuna47 said:


> I have the odac with lyr do you think that the bifrost would make a big difference pretty happy with odac


 
   
  I have both the Odac and the Bifrost next to me right now: if you only need usb, the Odac gets my solid recommandation.


----------



## Illbetheone

Has anyone gone from the PA2V2 to the Asgard 2 and care to comment on differences and gains?


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





illbetheone said:


> Has anyone gone from the PA2V2 to the Asgard 2 and care to comment on differences and gains?


 
  Well I have both and can say that the PA2V2, to me sounded dirtier, more noise with my Klipsch x10's, not a lot but, slightly more.
  The Asgard 2 has very little hiss and 'dirt' compared to the PA2V2. In My Experience, that is.
  But that being said not sure if this is a fair comparison as the PA2V2 is obviously for portable use and the Asgard 2 is not. 
  I use the Asgard 2 mostly for full sized phones and as a pre-amp for my Stax rig, but have tried the x10's with it for comparisons sake.


----------



## Illbetheone

Quote: 





bearfnf said:


> Well I have both and can say that the PA2V2, to me sounded dirtier, more noise with my Klipsch x10's, not a lot but, slightly more.
> The Asgard 2 has very little hiss and 'dirt' compared to the PA2V2. In My Experience, that is.
> But that being said not sure if this is a fair comparison as the PA2V2 is obviously for portable use and the Asgard 2 is not.
> I use the Asgard 2 mostly for full sized phones and as a pre-amp for my Stax rig, but have tried the x10's with it for comparisons sake.


 
  Thanks - basically trying to see if its worth the $250 to leave my PA2V2 for...


----------



## MattTCG

Question...when using the A2 as pre-amp in conjunction with my Pioneer vintage receiver, is it advisable to use high or low gain?


----------



## potterma

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> Question...when using the A2 as pre-amp in conjunction with my Pioneer vintage receiver, is it advisable to use high or low gain?


 
   
  Yes.  That is to say, the gain switch is active on the pre-amp outputs as well as the headphone outputs.
   
  Oh, I guess the question is WHICH should you use?  I'd start with the low gain setting.  If that allows you to get things loud enough for you, great!  If not, (turn the volume down and) try the high gain setting.  I've not been able to detect a quality difference between the high and low gain settings on the preamp side.  Low gain mode has plenty of output for my particular system (vintage Carver M-200t amp into mini-maggies).


----------



## Tuco1965

matttcg said:


> Question...when using the A2 as pre-amp in conjunction with my Pioneer vintage receiver, is it advisable to use high or low gain?


I 


I don't know for sure but I would think that the line out is not affected by the gain switch


----------



## MattTCG

The gain switch is still active using the pre-amp out. Using the hd650 the gain setting is plenty. I made need hi gain for the he-4 arriving tomorrow.


----------



## insignum

I finally got my Modi and Asgard 2 combo over here in Europe via Audiophonics. It took 15 days to get shipped to Europe from the US and an additional 12 days within Europe to my country. I must say I could not be happier. No audible hum is present in my model. The combo drives my Beyerdynamic DT 770 80 Ohm easily in high gain mode and the sound signature is very pleasing. I use it at work daily and the aesthetics of Modi and Asgard2 are marvelous. Overall, I am very happy with this purchase even though european prices for Schiit bite quite a bit (including shipping).


----------



## ninexnine

To: insignum
   
  When did you order your Asgard 2?

  and congratulations!


----------



## insignum

Quote: 





ninexnine said:


> To: insignum
> 
> When did you order your Asgard 2?
> 
> and congratulations!


 
   
  ninexnine,
   
  I placed my order on May 13th -- somewhere in the middle of the heated discussions about the transformer hum issue . I was worried that my unit would be affected by the aforementioned problem and shipping it back would be a major hassle, at least time-wise. I was fortunate to receive the unit that had the problem fixed!


----------



## ninexnine

Thanks for the info


----------



## pez

I'm trying to determine if the Asgard 2 is giving me a narrow soundstage or if its my source. I'm saying this with the X-Fi THD. I don't have a chance to test it on my MacBook Air, though. 

May be an excuse to invest in the Bifrost. Just skeptical as I didn't really care for the Modi.


----------



## MattTCG

What headphone?


----------



## pez

Oh, derp. 

HD 600. I'm sure they aren't soundstage monsters, and my Grados didn't really ever give me a sense of direction, but straight out of my phone, the sound stage seemed a little more present.


----------



## hodgjy

The HD600s scale very well.  I think they have quite a large soundstage on some amps.
   
  Quote: 





pez said:


> Oh, derp.
> 
> HD 600. I'm sure they aren't soundstage monsters, and my Grados didn't really ever give me a sense of direction, but straight out of my phone, the sound stage seemed a little more present.


----------



## pez

That's what I've been thinking.  I'm still blaming it on the DAC, even though I think the THD fairs pretty well as far as PC soundcards go.  I'm thinking Uber Bifrost may be in my sights...
   
  When I get my Mac back, I'll have to test to be 100% sure.


----------



## jmsaxon69

System matching is so important, sometimes things gel and sometimes they don't, often it's not that either product is BAD they just don't play we'll together. I learned this yesterday with my DT990 600 ohm/Schiit Audio Valhalla setup. I moved them into a dedicated system with my NAD SACD player and bam! It sounds fantastic, much better than with the DragonFly feeding 24/96 computer files. I also put a line conditioner and a $600 interconnect on the system, but that's another can of worms completely! Haha!


----------



## pez

I'm still doing testing, that's for sure.  Currently:
   
  Pink Floyd's 'Wish You Were Here' album sounds fantastic.  Soundstage is no doubtedly there.  Wide, at that.  Regretfully a lot of the music I listen to isn't very 'directional', so it's easy to lose track of what a real soundstage is.  I will put it to the test with a movie later.
   
  I really am trying to find excuses to get a Bifrost.  
   
  Regardless I am very happy with the Asgard 2.  Not only will the build quality and premium feel make you like it (even the Magni and Modi felt premium), but the separation, increased detail, and overall definition of the sound will make you fall in _love_.


----------



## jmsaxon69

Yes 90125 is fun to listen to and Fleetwood Mac Tango in the Night is too. Both on HD Tracks

Based on the Pink Floyd info....


----------



## jmsaxon69

Bifrost Über is my next buy also!


----------



## hodgjy

You may also consider the Musical Fidelity V-DAC II.  I've used it with the Asgard 1 and 2, and think it's a very good pairing.  
   
  Quote: 





pez said:


> I really am trying to find excuses to get a Bifrost.


----------



## pez

Quote: 





jmsaxon69 said:


> Yes 90125 is fun to listen to and Fleetwood Mac Tango in the Night is too. Both on HD Tracks
> 
> Based on the Pink Floyd info....


 
   
  Quote: 





jmsaxon69 said:


> Bifrost Über is my next buy also!


 
   
  Yeah, I'm not a 'classic rock' kinda person usually, but I appreciate the occasional PF and Yes.  Especially Yes.  Heart of the Sunrise really pushed me as a human being both mentally at physically in a surreal way.
   
  Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> You may also consider the Musical Fidelity V-DAC II.  I've used it with the Asgard 1 and 2, and think it's a very good pairing.


 
   
  Will keep that in mind (bookmarked ).  I've been looking for good DAC pairings everywhere and obviously people automatically recommend the Bifrost like it's the Jelly in a PB&J sandwich.


----------



## joebobbilly

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> The HD600s scale very well.  I think they have quite a large soundstage on some amps.


 

 +1 Heard the HD600 on balanced at a local meet... soundstage was very immersive. My HD650 (which are really just bout the same as HD600 overall) also have much better soundstage running balanced outta Mojo/Gungnir than single-ended.


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





pez said:


> Yeah, I'm not a 'classic rock' kinda person usually, but I appreciate the occasional PF and Yes.  Especially Yes.  Heart of the Sunrise really pushed me as a human being both mentally at physically in a surreal way.
> 
> 
> Will keep that in mind (bookmarked ).  I've been looking for good DAC pairings everywhere and obviously people automatically recommend the Bifrost like it's the Jelly in a PB&J sandwich.


 

 Another one you might want to look at is the Music Streamer 2+, it is in that same realm and gets a lot of good reviews. I have been looking at a lot of stuff but overall the Bifrost is coming out looking pretty good just wish it included usb but can't have everything...at that price anyway. Just need to decide on Lyr or Asgard 2 now.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Another one you might want to look at is the Music Streamer 2+, it is in that same realm and gets a lot of good reviews. I have been looking at a lot of stuff but overall the Bifrost is coming out looking pretty good just wish it included usb but can't have everything...at that price anyway. Just need to decide on Lyr or Asgard 2 now.


 
  Why not the Bifrost Uber w/ USB option? It is kind of pricy in this category but at least it's an option...what, a little over $500 I believe for USB application.


----------



## hodgjy

I think we have two great choices in the $500ish DAC category.
   
  You can get the Bifrost Uber USB for $520.
  You can get the V-DAC II (which has async USB) and the V-PSU for $510 ($380 + $130).
   
  I have the second option and think it's fantastic.  I think I could be equally as happy with the first option.
   
  Quote: 





markm1 said:


> Why not the Bifrost Uber w/ USB option? It is kind of pricy in this category but at least it's an option...what, a little over $500 I believe for USB application.


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> I think we have two great choices in the $500ish DAC category.
> 
> You can get the Bifrost Uber USB for $520.
> You can get the V-DAC II (which has async USB) and the V-PSU for $510 ($380 + $130).
> ...


 
  And, how about the Peachtree Dac-It? Good reviews-just under $500 -USB, Coax and optical. I think they're coming out w/ a "new and improved" version which may just top $500, but I'm not sure. I'm  looking at all these to use w/ my Sonos Streaming source for my digital files and digitized music in my collection to use w/ my stereo and HP's.


----------



## hodgjy

I haven't heard the Dac iT, but the reviews are positive.  There are two things that concern me, but those might get fixed in the new edition.  The first is it does not support asynchronous usb transfer.  It relies on the Saber DA chip itself to reclock.  Maybe not a big deal.  The second is its wall wart power supply does not have an easy upgrade path, which the V-DAC does have.


----------



## jmsaxon69

Quote: 





markm1 said:


> And, how about the Peachtree Dac-It? Good reviews-just under $500 -USB, Coax and optical. I think they're coming out w/ a "new and improved" version which may just top $500, but I'm not sure. I'm  looking at all these to use w/ my Sonos Streaming source for my digital files and digitized music in my collection to use w/ my stereo and HP's.


 

 I'll see what i can find out, I am interested too and a buddy of mine owns/runs that company! Maybe we could arrange a group buy?


----------



## hodgjy

The new DAC iT is available for pre-order, and it does finally does support asynchronous usb.  But, the wall wart still doesn't have a manufacturer, easy upgrade path.
   
http://www.peachtreeaudio.com/dac-it-x-digital-to-analog-converter.html


----------



## jmsaxon69

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> I haven't heard the Dac iT, but the reviews are positive.  There are two things that concern me, but those might get fixed in the new edition.  The first is it does not support asynchronous usb transfer.  It relies on the Saber DA chip itself to reclock.  Maybe not a big deal.  The second is its wall wart power supply does not have an easy upgrade path, which the V-DAC does have.


 

 It will be asynchronous and it will have the same type power supply.  Still a month or so away.  iDac will be getting a MAJOR upgrade within the next 6 months. I was told it will have some cool stuff, but got no details


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> The new DAC iT is available for pre-order, and it does finally does support asynchronous usb.  But, the wall wart still doesn't have a manufacturer, easy upgrade path.
> 
> http://www.peachtreeaudio.com/dac-it-x-digital-to-analog-converter.html


 
  Hodgjy, you've been a good resource for me in Head-fi. Do you have an opinion between the Bifrost Uber vs Dac It?
   
  My other thought would be to sit tight, save some pennies and see what these new Schiit products Jason is going to announce later in the year. I'm currently happy w/ my A-2.


----------



## hodgjy

Why thanks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Honestly, I've never heard the DAC iT, so I can't comment.  It has very strong reviews, though.  I do think dedicated, non-wall wart power supplies are the way to go.  That's just my opinion, though.  But, the engineers designed it around a wall wart, and I'm sure they know a lot more than I do, so there you have it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





markm1 said:


> Hodgjy, you've been a good resource for me in Head-fi. Do you have an opinion between the Bifrost Uber vs Dac It?
> 
> My other thought would be to sit tight, save some pennies and see what these new Schiit products Jason is going to announce later in the year. I'm currently happy w/ my A-2.


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> Why thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Your comment about the wall wart power supplies may be true up to a point, but consider this. The V-Dac II comes with a wall wart power supply, but the company also sells an upgraded power supply for it, and there are several retailers that say you can even do better than that for power and they sell an even heftier power supply for it. Obviously the standard wall wart leaves a lot to be desired. So bottom line, I totally agree with your comment saying dedicated power supplies are the way to go. What I find odd is that a power supply would change the sound of a dac all that much, an amplifier..sure they need a fair amount of power to do what they do, but there are dac's running off usb power just fine. I just find it strange that they would need all that much power to do their job.


----------



## hodgjy

I first purchased the V-DAC II fully knowing I had an upgrade path with the power supply.  When the price of the V-PSU II dropped from $249 to $129, it was a no brainer for me to upgrade then.  I used the V-DAC II with the wall wart for about a year.  After swapping in the V-PSU II, I did notice some improvements.  They weren't drastic, but present.  The noise floor lowered, the bass got a little more tight and snappy, and the cymbals got more life-like and realistic.
   
   
  Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Your comment about the wall wart power supplies may be true up to a point, but consider this. The V-Dac II comes with a wall wart power supply, but the company also sells an upgraded power supply for it, and there are several retailers that say you can even do better than that for power and they sell an even heftier power supply for it. Obviously the standard wall wart leaves a lot to be desired. So bottom line, I totally agree with your comment saying dedicated power supplies are the way to go. What I find odd is that a power supply would change the sound of a dac all that much, an amplifier..sure they need a fair amount of power to do what they do, but there are dac's running off usb power just fine. I just find it strange that they would need all that much power to do their job.


----------



## jmsaxon69

My A2 is "out for delivery"! Can't wait! No it's not a new one coming from Schiit, I got it off Ebay last week.


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





jmsaxon69 said:


> My A2 is "out for delivery"! Can't wait! No it's not a new one coming from Schiit, I got it off Ebay last week.


 

 I just don't know how I keep missing this stuff, I didn't even see it.


----------



## MattTCG

Quote: 





jmsaxon69 said:


> My A2 is "out for delivery"! Can't wait! No it's not a new one coming from Schiit, I got it off Ebay last week.


 
   
  Congrats!! Great Schiit there...


----------



## jmsaxon69

Unbelievable!! I am so furiously mad right now.  This guy packs the A2 in the factory box with some paper only! No foam, no bubble wrap or anything! It's ruined! both switches on the back are F'd up and there is a good sized ding in the metal on the top corner.  It's the wort thing I have seen in 12 years on eBay.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  What an absolute dumb ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
   
  He is selling it for money for his PhD, sorry dude you are too stupid for a PhD


----------



## Radioking59

Quote: 





jmsaxon69 said:


> Unbelievable!! I am so furiously mad right now.  This guy packs the A2 in the factory box with some paper only! No foam, no bubble wrap or anything! It's ruined! both switches on the back are F'd up and there is a good sized ding in the metal on the top corner.  It's the wort thing I have seen in 12 years on eBay....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  As I've witnessed many times in life, book smart does not mean someone has common sense. What an idiot. I hope you get it taken care of.


----------



## hodgjy

Did you buy it through eBay with Paypal?  If so, you should be protected.  Sucks, though.
   
  I can't believe that the guy sold it without the styrofoam.  The A2 is so new....too new for boxes to get thrown out.
   
  Quote: 





jmsaxon69 said:


> Unbelievable!! I am so furiously mad right now.  This guy packs the A2 in the factory box with some paper only! No foam, no bubble wrap or anything! It's ruined! both switches on the back are F'd up and there is a good sized ding in the metal on the top corner.  It's the wort thing I have seen in 12 years on eBay....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jmsaxon69

It's a brick...
   
  My email was so angry I think he refunded me within 2 minutes of reading it!
   
  I checked it took him 6 minutes after I hit send to refund me through PayPal
   
  It turns on but there is no sound....
   
  I am gutted...


----------



## jmsaxon69

Finally go the chassis apart, it just appears to be the two switches that are jacked up.  I have contacted Jason about getting it fixed, we'll see what he has to say....


----------



## hodgjy

Take the refund and put it towards a new one.  The repair costs won't be worth it.  You don't know what else is wrong.  Thermal expansion and small cracks = bad news.
   
  Quote: 





jmsaxon69 said:


> Finally go the chassis apart, it just appears to be the two switches that are jacked up.  I have contacted Jason about getting it fixed, we'll see what he has to say....


----------



## jmsaxon69

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> Take the refund and put it towards a new one.  The repair costs won't be worth it.  You don't know what else is wrong.  Thermal expansion and small cracks = bad news.


 

 If Jason can sell me the two switches I know an amp technician that could probably fix it.  Believe me I am taking the refund!


----------



## hodgjy

I could be wrong about this, but I think if you take the refund, you are no longer the owner of the amp.  It goes back to the seller.  If you negotiated a partial refund, you could negotiate the right to keep it and fix it.
   
  Quote: 





jmsaxon69 said:


> If Jason can sell me the two switches I know an amp technician that could probably fix it.  Believe me I am taking the refund!


----------



## jmsaxon69

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> I could be wrong about this, but I think if you take the refund, you are no longer the owner of the amp.  It goes back to the seller.  If you negotiated a partial refund, you could negotiate the right to keep it and fix it.


 

 I've offered to send it back on his dime, something tells me he doesn't want it back....


----------



## hodgjy

Just make sure you get it in writing.  If a refund has been issued, you're tip-toeing into the area of temporary bailment. 
   
  Quote: 





jmsaxon69 said:


> I've offered to send it back on his dime, something tells me he doesn't want it back....


----------



## jmsaxon69

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> Just make sure you get it in writing.  If a refund has been issued, you're tip-toeing into the area of temporary bailment.


 

 Thanks for the advice, I will watch my back on this one.
   
  I know not to get on the wrong side of things with PayPal for sure.


----------



## BobG55

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> Congrats!! Great Schiit there...


 
  MattTCG requesting your advice please about the synergy between the Asgard 2 & the HD650.  I'm new on Head-fi & own both HD6XX & am trying to decide on a Headphone amp to buy.  The Asgard 2 is one of them.  Thanks.


----------



## Greeni

The Asgard 2 is not available in my country yet. When I heard the Asgard 1 a few months back, I thought it was nice but lacking in timbre and tone. Look forward to hearing if the Asgard 2 improve on this area.


----------



## MattTCG

Quote: 





bobg55 said:


> MattTCG requesting your advice please about the synergy between the Asgard 2 & the HD650.  I'm new on Head-fi & own both HD6XX & am trying to decide on a Headphone amp to buy.  The Asgard 2 is one of them.  Thanks.


 
   
  I have no issue giving the Asgard2 very high marks. It pairs very well with the 650 and in this price range, you won't find a better amp IMO. You  can find a better amp for the 650 but you'd have to spend 2x the money and it would not sound 2x as good. My 2c...


----------



## hodgjy

This.
   
  I didn't hear improvements over the Asgard 2 until listening to amps that crossed the $1000 barrier.  Of all the amps I've auditioned in my home (and there were several), only my Trafomatic Head One has been better, and that is a $1600 amp.  It's better than the Asgard 2 in very slight ways, but mainly in the mids.  Soundstage, PRAT, and bass control are about dead even.
   
  Quote: 





matttcg said:


> I have no issue giving the Asgard2 very high marks. It pairs very well with the 650 and in this price range, you won't find a better amp IMO. You  can find a better amp for the 650 but you'd have to spend 2x the money and it would not sound 2x as good. My 2c...


----------



## BobG55

Thanks to all of you for your great & very helpful feedback.  I'm basically down to 3 choices : the Asgard 2, the Burson Soloist & the TEAC HA-501 (about which no online or Head-fi reviews concentrating on the "sound aspect" seem to exist).  I'm leaning more & more towards the Asgard 2 based on the great feedback & reviews I've read so far & of course the price difference


----------



## BobG55

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> This.
> 
> I didn't hear improvements over the Asgard 2 until listening to amps that crossed the $1000 barrier.  Of all the amps I've auditioned in my home (and there were several), only my Trafomatic Head One has been better, and that is a $1600 amp.  It's better than the Asgard 2 in very slight ways, but mainly in the mids.  Soundstage, PRAT, and bass control are about dead even.


 
  Thanks hodgly.  Much appreciated.


----------



## BobG55

Quote: 





bobg55 said:


> Thanks hodgly.  Much appreciated.


 
  Thanks MattTCG also much appreciated.  I'm not sure if these replies are going to the respective member it's aimed for; as stated in my original message, I'm new here guys & right now it's trial & error with some reply options.  I'll try & educate myself better on the site somewhere.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  -Old Groucho


----------



## pez

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Another one you might want to look at is the Music Streamer 2+, it is in that same realm and gets a lot of good reviews. I have been looking at a lot of stuff but overall the Bifrost is coming out looking pretty good just wish it included usb but can't have everything...at that price anyway. Just need to decide on Lyr or Asgard 2 now.


 
   
  Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> I think we have two great choices in the $500ish DAC category.
> 
> You can get the Bifrost Uber USB for $520.
> You can get the V-DAC II (which has async USB) and the V-PSU for $510 ($380 + $130).
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





markm1 said:


> And, how about the Peachtree Dac-It? Good reviews-just under $500 -USB, Coax and optical. I think they're coming out w/ a "new and improved" version which may just top $500, but I'm not sure. I'm  looking at all these to use w/ my Sonos Streaming source for my digital files and digitized music in my collection to use w/ my stereo and HP's.


 
   
  Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> The new DAC iT is available for pre-order, and it does finally does support asynchronous usb.  But, the wall wart still doesn't have a manufacturer, easy upgrade path.
> 
> http://www.peachtreeaudio.com/dac-it-x-digital-to-analog-converter.html


 
  All of these look like great options.  Going to keep these in mind; thanks guys!
  Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> Did you buy it through eBay with Paypal?  If so, you should be protected.  Sucks, though.
> 
> I can't believe that the guy sold it without the styrofoam.  The A2 is so new....too new for boxes to get thrown out.


 
  These were my thoughts, too....Ironically enough, I just sold my DT770 80s in that box...best packing job ever...it really was some serious protection.  Pic is relevant:

   
  Quote: 





bobg55 said:


> MattTCG requesting your advice please about the synergy between the Asgard 2 & the HD650.  I'm new on Head-fi & own both HD6XX & am trying to decide on a Headphone amp to buy.  The Asgard 2 is one of them.  Thanks.


 
   
  Ironically, my newly acquired HD 650 will be arriving tomorrow.  I couldn't resist the deal and the fact that I had to ultimately know if I would like the HD 650 better than the HD 600 or not.  Here are a few findings that have me believe the synergy of the A2 and HD 650 will be good:
   
  The Asgard 2 is a 'bright' amp.  I will stand by this assumption, and this is after around 150-200 hours of use, so any type of 'burn-in' on the amp is most likely out of the way.  The HD 600s (via others opinions) are anything but a harsh headphone, but the Asgard 2 can take a few tracks and put it to its' limits.  The HD 650 is supposedly a 'dark' headphone with a 'veiled' treble.  If my assumptions are right, The A2 will brighten that top end of the HD 650, tighten its slightly more 'better' bass response, and overall just match it to the teeth.  Being as the HD 600 is fairly neutral, I feel that based on these assumptions/findings the HD 650s will excel with the A2 moreso than the HD 600s.  I also think that if this is true, the HD 600 would be better suited for a tube amp over the HD 650.
   
  Of course these are all baseless assumptions until I get the HD 650s tomorrow, but boy, am I excited.


----------



## BobG55

Quote: 





pez said:


> All of these look like great options.  Going to keep these in mind; thanks guys!
> These were my thoughts, too....Ironically enough, I just sold my DT770 80s in that box...best packing job ever...it really was some serious protection.  Pic is relevant:
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks for sharing your listening observations on the A2 *Pez.  *Having owned the HD650 for a while now I conquer with your opinion on the probable synergy between the A2 & the HD650 exactly for the technical reasons you sited.  IMHO when the HD650 is properly matched & driven there is no _veil_.  This _is _an Asgard 2 thread so I don't know if you'll want to share your experience on this thread or on the HD650 appreciation thread once you hear the two matched together.  Try & get some sleep tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 by not getting anxious about tomorrow.  We will be patiently awaiting your description 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




about the pairing seemingly made in heaven.


----------



## jmsaxon69

Yes, those headphones were packed , oh I don't know? About a thousand times better that my Asgard 2 was! Seller gave me a full refund and the product to "toss in the garbage", new switches are on the way from Schiit and I already talked to an amp repair guy about putting them in for me.  Fingers crossed that all that is wrong is a bit of cosmetic damage after the surgery!


----------



## zackzack

Quote: 





pez said:


> 'veiled' treble.  If my assumptions are right, The A2 will brighten that top end of the HD 650, tighten its slightly more 'better' bass response, and overall just match it to the teeth.  Being as the HD 600 is fairly neutral, I feel that based on these assumptions/findings the HD 650s will excel with the A2 moreso than the HD 600s.  I also think that if this is true, t*he HD 600 would be better suited for a tube amp over the HD 650.*


 
   
  Haven't heard HD650 and most of Sennheisers but the 600 which I tested with a Naim amp is a very dark pair of headphones.
  I do have a preference for brighter phones like the AKG & some Beyers


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





jmsaxon69 said:


> I'll see what i can find out, I am interested too and a buddy of mine owns/runs that company! Maybe we could arrange a group buy?


 
  Another thought might be to pick up the "old" Dac-It on sale. I don't know enough about the technical  differences between the new Dac-that is available just now vs the one that has been out for the past year or so. Maybe the improvements are significant and the new one is worth spending a little more. Maybe not?I had a conversation about the Dac-It with a home theater store and the salesman mentioned that he had a couple of the Dac-It's on sale for $300 ish. Gotta make room for the new product.


----------



## pez

Quote: 





bobg55 said:


> Thanks for sharing your listening observations on the A2 *Pez.  *Having owned the HD650 for a while now I conquer with your opinion on the probable synergy between the A2 & the HD650 exactly for the technical reasons you sited.  IMHO when the HD650 is properly matched & driven there is no _veil_.  This _is _an Asgard 2 thread so I don't know if you'll want to share your experience on this thread or on the HD650 appreciation thread once you hear the two matched together.  Try & get some sleep tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yeah, I'm still very excited.  FedEx is really varying in the time they arrive here.  It can be anywhere from noon until 6 PM.  I'm hoping I don't become an unlucky case and they don't deliver until tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  However, my sinuses seem to be a bit congested today, so I might have to hold off on some impressions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  And I will try to share my opinion in all applicable threads.  I'm not a true expert like some here as the A2, HD 600 and HD 650 are my first real foray into the full-sized spectrum.  Of course I have my DT770s and Grado SR325i, but I still feel they are of a different level...hard to really express/explain.
   
  Quote: 





jmsaxon69 said:


> Yes, those headphones were packed , oh I don't know? About a thousand times better that my Asgard 2 was! Seller gave me a full refund and the product to "toss in the garbage", new switches are on the way from Schiit and I already talked to an amp repair guy about putting them in for me.  Fingers crossed that all that is wrong is a bit of cosmetic damage after the surgery!


 
   
  Yeah, I sell/trade quite a bit of stuff (mostly on the computer forum I frequent) and I always believe getting stuff shipped properly is paramount.  I used a box twice the size I needed once just because I wanted to be sure of no problems arising.  I'd rather do that and spend the extra $5 than to end up needing to refund the money for a broken product that is then useless.  Sorry for your bad experience .
   
  Quote: 





zackzack said:


> Haven't heard HD650 and most of Sennheisers but the 600 which I tested with a Naim amp is a very dark pair of headphones.
> I do have a preference for brighter phones like the AKG & some Beyers


 
   
  I am the same way, and because of this I was very skeptical about trying the likes of the Sennheiser HD 6xx series.  I came directly from Grados and Beyers, so I was used to really 'sparkly' treble.  And I liked it.  I still do like the Beyers.  The Grados don't really match well with the A2, in my opinion, though, and drove me to disliking them.  This probably is why the recommendation is to use Grados with a tube amp for ultimate synergy.
   
  The HD 600s, to me, have some of the most natural sounding treble I've heard from a full-sized headphone or IEM.  The Ultrasone HFI-780s I tried were terribly sparkly, sibilant, and unnatural (hated them), Grados gave treble a shine that actually made it unnatural, but highly enjoyable, the Beyers gave it a sparkle that made you forget about the not-so-hot mids, but the HD 600 give such an accurate representation of how things like cymbals should sound that it's almost _scary_.
   
  However, the HD 600 seem to be very dependent on production of music.  I don't expect the the HD 650s to be completely different monsters, but I think a lot has to do with the bass response.  Just from looking at a few FR graphs, you can see the bass response of the HD 600 drops after a certain point, leaving much to be desired in the sub-bass area of things.  This really only applies to more modern music (pop, hip hop, rap, and even certain hardcore sub-genres), as things like Yes, Pink Floyd, The Beatles sound quite brilliant, and the HD 600s sit there, stare you in the face and tell you "these artists took time to produce their music the right way."  Rightly so, this leaves things like Dubstep, EDM, rap, hip hop, and other similar 'bassy' genres to leave a feeling of dissatisfaction.  Of course, if you're like me, and anticipated this, you have a pair of headphones to remedy for this (in my case, the DT770 LEs).
   
  To comment more on the A2 and what it does:
   
  The A2 does a great deal to improve separation over a non-amped source.  This is even true with the 32 ohm DT770s.  At the same time, it constantly brings up the point that "Hey, this band you really like; when they made this album in the studio, they didn't use 20 different mics on each drum like they should have." Or "Hey, they didn't level match any of the instruments properly, and that's why this cymbal and guitar note sound awful together."  This is a disadvantage for around 60% of my music as I listen to a lot of hardcore, metalcore, and progressive metal from some not-so-known or wealthy artists.  Therefore, I don't blame them, my equipment does.  This was truly evident with the Grados.  The HD 600s are a bit revealing of this characteristic, but nothing like the Grados.  In turn, this probably means a slightly more 'colored' headphone will sound better and not point out some of the glaring flaws that certain music has.
   
  These are bands that sound great through the A2 + HD 600 combo:
   
  Between the Buried and Me
  Despised Icon
  Yes
  The Beatles
  Pink Floyd
  Meshuggah
  My Morning Jacket
  Nights Like These
  Oh Land
  One Day As a Lion
  Protest the Hero
  Radiohead
  Rage Against the Machine
  Red Hot Chili Peppers (though does bring out the distortion in the recordings; more specifically on Californication)
  Say Anything
   
  There are many more, but I feel that is a good representation of things it excels at.  Quite a bit of difference in styles there, though it's nowhere near a complete one.


----------



## BobG55

Quote: 





pez said:


> Yeah, I'm still very excited.  FedEx is really varying in the time they arrive here.  It can be anywhere from noon until 6 PM.  I'm hoping I don't become an unlucky case and they don't deliver until tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*pez, *
  if you have a tracking number you can follow your FedEx delivery progress (I won't mention "or lack of" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) From my listening experience the HD650 is non fatiguing & does basically everything well.  It does them even better, when the synergy exists between "it" and the amp + good source.   I also agree that the quality of the recording will affect the end result. Then I seem to discover some hidden side of the HD650 previously not perceived using a different or lesser amplifier/source. On average though with a good synergy on all levels this headphone will surprise you and then some : a previously undistinguished or buried/muffled sound, instrument in the midrange or background will appear to come out of nowhere, sometimes the treble will be very clear even sounding ever so slightly bright, quite surprising for a "Dark" labeled HP.  I've owned much more expensive headphones in the past but have always come back to my HD650. Again if the source, amp synergy & recording is decent, they can be played loud without any distortion  and under those circumstances there is no _*veil *_which I've never experienced with the HD650 in the first place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Between me and the HD650 it's a love affair.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My apologies to members of this thread, as I realize this is an Asgard 2 thread.  I just wanted to share my personal view on the HD650's sound/synergy prospect with his Asgard 2. -Thanks.


----------



## BobG55

Quote: 





greeni said:


> The Asgard 2 is not available in my country yet. When I heard the Asgard 1 a few months back, I thought it was nice but lacking in timbre and tone. Look forward to hearing if the Asgard 2 improve on this area.


 
  Greeni, sorry I didn't respond to your reply before & thank you for your sharing & help.  I owned an Asgard 1 in the past & I also share your description of it's lacking timbre and tone.  I also found the overall sound to be somewhat "closed" & "boxy" .  I too am looking forward to hearing the Asgard 2 which should be an improvement with the new technology as they described it (on Schiit Audio site).


----------



## pez

Quote: 





bobg55 said:


> *pez, *
> if you have a tracking number you can follow your FedEx delivery progress (I won't mention "or lack of"
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I agree.  I read the InnerFidelity article about the difference between the 580, 600, and 650, and I believe they made a good point that people were so used to Grado and Beyer headphones that when they went to the Sennheiser HD 580 and HD 6xx, they felt like they were a 'darker' headphone.
   
  My HD 650 arrived shortly after my post .  I've been listening to them for the past 3 hours now and I have to say I'm impressed.  Obviously I've reduced my bias between both pairs as I didn't pay an outrageous price for either one, but so far I'm liking the HD 650 more.  The seller I bought them from said he had put about 100 hours into them, so they're about on par with the usage I've put into the HD 600.
   
  I don't feel either pair are 'veiled'.  The HD 650 do sound 'darker' as they do have a bit more bass (which is VERY nice) and a bit more mid range to them.  I feel the bass colors the sound, but not so much that you wouldn't still consider them as 'serious'.  They're definitely more 'fun' than the HD 600, and as a result, makes them a better 'all-rounder' (IMO).  As I stated about the HD 600, the treble feels natural to the point where cymbals are scary-accurate sounding.  Obviously the bass is still not at DT 770 proportions, but the extension is very nice and welcome.  Enough so that after I've adjusted to the sound, might just sell the LE 32s I have.  
   
  Let me know if I've left anything out .  I'm gonna give my ears a rest so that I can let the experience resonate a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
   
   
  Quote: 





bobg55 said:


> Greeni, sorry I didn't respond to your reply before & thank you for your sharing & help.  I owned an Asgard 1 in the past & I also share your description of it's lacking timbre and tone.  I also found the overall sound to be somewhat "closed" & "boxy" .  I too am looking forward to hearing the Asgard 2 which should be an improvement with the new technology as they described it (on Schiit Audio site).


 
   
  I too, kinda thought the Asgard 2 had a somewhat 'narrow' sound stage, but I never had an A1 to compare.  It seems to be appropriately distributed.  If a track makes use of positioning, it points it out.  If not, it just sounds 'normal'.


----------



## BobG55

After a lengthy and thought out personal deliberation (translation : rationalizing/convincing myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) I've decided to go ahead and get the A2.  I sent an email to Jason asking him if the _humming _problem which was mentioned by a few members on different posts was finally fixed; I also asked him if this problem was mainly related to a few amps from the initial batch or two in production.  Awaiting his answers.  I won't be ordering before July 5th since I'm presently on holidays & can't be home for delivery.  When I do receive it (via FedEx) I'll be sure to share my listening impressions with members on this thread.  It'll be my first review so *"there goes nothing", "break a leg" *& all that kind of stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Again, thanks to all of you who have given me feedback/your impressions which helped me decide in the end.  I'm sure it will turn out to be a good decision.


----------



## Defiant00

So has anyone gotten shipping notice recently? I ordered May 28th (back when it was supposed to ship mid-June) and my order's still listed as Asgard 2 Backorder.


----------



## BobG55

Quote: 





pez said:


> I agree.  I read the InnerFidelity article about the difference between the 580, 600, and 650, and I believe they made a good point that people were so used to Grado and Beyer headphones that when they went to the Sennheiser HD 580 and HD 6xx, they felt like they were a 'darker' headphone.
> 
> My HD 650 arrived shortly after my post .  I've been listening to them for the past 3 hours now and I have to say I'm impressed.  Obviously I've reduced my bias between both pairs as I didn't pay an outrageous price for either one, but so far I'm liking the HD 650 more.  The seller I bought them from said he had put about 100 hours into them, so they're about on par with the usage I've put into the HD 600.
> 
> ...


 
*Pez*, glad you're enjoying the HD650
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree with your statement about them being _more fun_ and a _better all rounder _because that is exactly there main characteristic/quality.  You also point out that you have been listening to them for 3 hours straight = _the HD650's other great quality : *non fatiguing*_.  I read somewhere on Head-fi (can't remember which thread) a member stating that he found that one of the problems with more expensive _elite _headphones is that they have a specific _sound signature _ie. the HD800's signature is it's emphasis on _excessive __treble _IMHO.  I agree with those that point out that the HD800 needs a specific amplifier/DAC to bring out it's best but that can become an expensive & sometimes non ending quest, again IMHO but also from experience.  The HD650 will always do well with an amplifier/DAC combination that meets it's high impedance demand; that's when the HD650's magic all round sound signature reveals itself. Previously hidden or subdued little background mid-range instrumental sounds reveal themselves, pop out of _"left field" _so to speak in all clarity & that's when the grin appears on the listener's face & you realize that this is indeed a special headphone.  A couple of years ago I bought the HD800 & naively sold my first pair of HD650.  After a while I realized that I truly missed my HD650s & bought them again & eventually got tired of it's more expensive sibling & got rid of them = went full circle & now am quite happy with what I have.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Again to all followers of this thread & for the last time I apologize for writing about the HD650 on this thread & will refrain from doing so from now on. I agree with your observations *pez *which seem to indicate that this pairing (HD650 & A2) appears to have excellent synergy resulting in a good listening experience at a reasonable price which in the end is what this post should be/is all about.


----------



## pez

Quote: 





bobg55 said:


> *Pez*, glad you're enjoying the HD650
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Indeed you are correct.  A couple more observations:
   
  -The added bass from the HD 650 is just right.  Anymore would cause an uncomfortable bloat, and less would make it a mid-centric HD 600.
  -I notice it's slightly accentuated mid response a lot in rap songs, or songs where vocals are more or less 'boosted'.


----------



## ninexnine

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> So has anyone gotten shipping notice recently? I ordered May 28th (back when it was supposed to ship mid-June) and my order's still listed as Asgard 2 Backorder.


 

 My order was about the same time as yours and I have not gotten a thing.  Now the site say's orders placed now will ship by end of month.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





pez said:


> Indeed you are correct.  A couple more observations:
> -The added bass from the HD 650 is just right.  Anymore would cause an uncomfortable bloat, and less would make it a mid-centric HD 600.
> -I notice it's slightly accentuated mid response a lot in rap songs, or songs where vocals are more or less 'boosted'.


 
  What do you think is the better synergy w the A2: the HD600 or HD650?


----------



## hodgjy

The A2 is very true the source.  It's very neutral, with good bass response and an ever-so-slightly rolled off top end.  It won't change the sound signature of either the HD600 or HD650 very much.  The bottom line is which of those headphones you prefer more.  Pick that one.  The A2 will do it justice.
   
  Quote: 





imackler said:


> What do you think is the better synergy w the A2: the HD600 or HD650?


----------



## Sophonax

Quote: 





imackler said:


> What do you think is the better synergy w the A2: the HD600 or HD650?


 
   
  I've owned both the Asgard and Asgard 2, and I've found that both amps match very well with every Sennheiser headphone I've tried with them (I've tried the HD520 II, HD530 II, HD598, HD650, and HD800).  Haven't tried the HD600, so I can't say for sure, but I don't think you can go wrong with an Asgard-Sennheiser pairing.


----------



## bizkid

For the european head-fiers: the Asgard 2 is in stock at www.audiomagic.eu.
  I'll get a review unit soon and the bifrost DAC aswell. I currently have a Xonar STX and the Xonar Essence One DAC/AMP (which i love, very underrated here...). This will be very interesting.


----------



## ninexnine

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> So has anyone gotten shipping notice recently? I ordered May 28th (back when it was supposed to ship mid-June) and my order's still listed as Asgard 2 Backorder.


 

 They didn't say June of which year!


----------



## Defiant00

This is true, and it's not like I'm upset 
   
  Just wanted to see if anyone else had gotten theirs before contacting Schiit to make sure my order hadn't been forgotten or anything.


----------



## pez

Quote: 





imackler said:


> What do you think is the better synergy w the A2: the HD600 or HD650?


 
   
  Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> The A2 is very true the source.  It's very neutral, with good bass response and an ever-so-slightly rolled off top end.  It won't change the sound signature of either the HD600 or HD650 very much.  The bottom line is which of those headphones you prefer more.  Pick that one.  The A2 will do it justice.


 
   
  Hodgjy is pretty spot on, but I still have a bias that the A2 is a somewhat bright amp.  Not overly so, but enough to notice on certain headphones.
   
  Of course, my bias in this case is with the HD 650 as I'm enjoying them more, but from a somewhat unbiased point of view:
   
  The HD 600 is the more analytical, cold sounding of the pair.  It makes me think, quite literally: "If people call the HD 600 and 650 'warm' and 'dark' sounding, and the AKG K701 'neutral' in comparison, then I'd absolutely hate the AKGs."  So if a more analytical sound is what you want, the HD 600 is better for you.  If you want a slightly warmer sound, less rolled off bottom end (with a nice bit of punch, mind you), and just a headphone you can throw anything at, the HD 650 are for you.  The A2 does great with both headphones and I find the synergy to be fantastic with both pairs.  It just literally boils down to preference.  I honestly would have probably never tried the HD 650s before upgrading again had I not come across the deal that I did.  Needless to say, I'm very glad I did.


----------



## Byrnie

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> So has anyone gotten shipping notice recently? I ordered May 28th (back when it was supposed to ship mid-June) and my order's still listed as Asgard 2 Backorder.


 
  I ordered mine last week and the site says it will ship by the end of this month.  After reading all the HD650+A2 talk I'm even more psyched to hear this amp on my 650s!


----------



## MattTCG

It's one of the best pairing that I've had with any amp/headphone. The A2 adds a touch of "resolve" that just bring out the best in the 650's. It's an incredible bargain for hd650 owners.


----------



## pez

matttcg said:


> It's one of the best pairing that I've had with any amp/headphone. The A2 adds a touch of "resolve" that just bring out the best in the 650's. It's an incredible bargain for hd650 owners.




This. Considering together you're looking at $650, and entry level tube amps kinds come in at that point, it is a 'bargain'.


----------



## amham

see next


----------



## amham

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> I think we have two great choices in the $500ish DAC category.
> 
> You can get the Bifrost Uber USB for $520.
> You can get the V-DAC II (which has async USB) and the V-PSU for $510 ($380 + $130).
> ...


 
  The VDAC Power Supply is a waste of money! 
 The design is feeble at best...read this technical description that is right on the money!
   
http://www.tech-diy.com/RegPowerSupplies/MusFidelity/MusicalFidelity_VPSUii.htm


----------



## Shimunogora

I ordered an Asgard 2 yesterday. I'm not too worried about the backorders (as per getting your unit at least), but don't be surprised if they don't get them out for another month.
   
  I had to wait almost two months for my backordered Bifrost to come in. Ordered it mid December and it wasn't shipped until late January. They had some real issues updating the website or giving a shipping time; they delayed the backorders three times. Emailing them wasn't much help either, all I got were vague replies that didn't include a date...
   
  Schiit is good at some things, but they are really bad at keeping touch with consumers when there's backorders. I found it hilarious how (with my BIforst) they said that they were going to ship on a certain date, and then three days after that date (and no unit shipped) they updated website to be a date that was two weeks in the future.


----------



## qbroid

Which fits Q701 better? Lyr or Asgard2?
  Thanks


----------



## ninexnine

Quote: 





qbroid said:


> Which fits Q701 better? Lyr or Asgard2?
> Thanks


 
  Well, according to Shimunogora, the Lyr would be better for up to two months, as thin air does not drive Q701 headphones too well.
  I'm glad that he is not too worried about backorders.  But I have had to jump through many hoops to send money to get the Asgard 2 amp.  After one month waiting, I won't say here what I think of the representation of delivery on the Schiit web site.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Hey all,
   
  Sorry for the continued backorders. I think we've gotten a pretty good handle on things, with the exception of the Asgard 2.
   
  As far as us being inaccurate as far as expected delivery dates, we've been really, really, really clear about the shipping date being an estimate. As in, guess. As in, might not make it. As in, if you need something right away, you might want to order something else, or something from another company. 
   
  Why is it an estimate, and why is it frequently inaccurate? To understand this, you need to know a few things about the production process. We don't have a line of 50,000 magic fairies hand-carving aluminum and spinning resin into PCBs. We are 100% reliant on our subcontractors, and if they slip, we slip. We base our delivery estimates on theirs. And guess what? Frequently they are wrong. Here's a tiny list of things that can change the shipping date:
   
  1. The metal shop sends us junk chassis. Unfortunately, this is what we have been fighting most lately. They screw up, and it's 8 weeks to get it sorted. Period. 
  2. The PCB assembly house says they'll deliver in one week, and it ends up being two. Sometimes things slip.
  3. The transformers are late. This has happened plenty of times. Sometimes many weeks late.
  4. Some small part holds us up, something even as simple as capacitors or input connectors.
  5. Internally, we have to devote more time to a different product, to ensure it's on-time because it's more critical (out of stock longer.)
  6. We think the assembly house has begun production, and they are simply shipping first articles. 
  7. We screw up and miscalculate.
   
  Whenever we change a delivery date, the estimated shipping date is updated in orders and on the site. So, you'll be emailed with order status whenever something changes. Asking us for more info will result in a curt answer, because we don't know anymore than you do. 
   
  The current run of Asgard 2 has been hung up for metal, and for boards. Boards are supposed to start coming in next week. Of course, that can change. 
   
  Hopefully this helps clear things up.
   
  All the best,
  Jason


----------



## MattTCG

Lots of slippage there.


----------



## potterma

Thanks for laying that out nice an clear, Jason.  Should help folks understand the process and the reasons.  I deal with the same issues every day, as well, so I know where you are coming from.  
   
  Keep on keepin' on!


----------



## ninexnine

I can guarantee that I know about how trying to run a company can be hell.  Sometimes customers just need a indicator that they are appreciated, and they will allow much leeway. 
   
  Jason, your relaying this information is actually more than I expected, but I am pretty sure it will eliminate the fanciful worries that a customer could dream up if they are given no information to go on.
   
  I noted the word "estimated" before placing my order, and now that i've been given this info, I feel more comfortable with it being 100% out of estimate per my order.  Thank you for your answer.


----------



## BobG55

Ordered mine today


----------



## markm1

OK- my little rant..... I waited for mine and I love my Asgard-2. Life goes on....
   
  What I asked myself was....
   
_Am I able to listen to music, listen to my HP's without the amp?_ *Yes*.  
   
_Does the ability to enjoy life depend on an Asgard-2? _*Great Gods, I hope not. *I managed to live in the interim.
   
  They are a unique small American company trying to do the right thing and provide a great product. The have high standards....good thing, right?
   
  It's worth the wait.


----------



## Byrnie

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> We don't have a line of 50,000 magic fairies hand-carving aluminum and spinning resin into PCBs. We are 100% reliant on our subcontractors, and if they slip, we slip. We base our delivery estimates on theirs. And guess what? Frequently they are wrong. Here's a tiny list of things that can change the shipping date:


 
  Now this may be the alcohol talking... but when you say "magical fairies", how magical are we talking about here? True Blood magical or Disney magical?  All kidding aside, I appreciate your post and the time you guys put into answering our questions.  As annoying as we can be, it means so much when you reply to our posts even if it's just to clear up some things.  Thank you for the time you and your company put into your products.  You have truly earned your wonderful reputation.
   
  P.S.  If I see any more spelling/grammatical mistakes on your site, I'll let you know.


----------



## bearFNF

My question was going to be; shouldn't that be "musical fairies"?


----------



## hodgjy

I believe you meant to to put a question mark after "Disney magical."  Also, I'm sure you meant to use "any more" instead of "anymore" in addition to putting a comma between "site" and "I'll."
   




   
   
  Quote: 





byrnie said:


> Now this may be the alcohol talking... but when you say "magical fairies", how magical are we talking about here? True Blood magical or Disney magical.  All kidding aside, I appreciate your post and the time you guys put into answering our questions.  As annoying as we can be, it means so much when you reply to our posts even if it's just to clear up some things.  Thank you for the time you and your company put into your products.  You have truly earned your wonderful reputation.
> 
> P.S.  *If I see anymore spelling/grammatical mistakes on your site I'll let you know.*


----------



## markm1

Ah, boy! Humor is a good thing. Life's too short people.


----------



## hodgjy

My 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 symbol above was showing I was joking in good fun.


----------



## Byrnie

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> I believe you meant to to put a question mark after "Disney magical."  Also, I'm sure you meant to use "any more" instead of "anymore" in addition to putting a comma between "site" and "I'll."


 
  Damn, I've been counter-trolled !.  Nicely played sir.


----------



## hodgjy

I'll see your magic fairies and I'll raise you some cables cryo'd with unicorn tears.
   




  Quote: 





byrnie said:


> Damn, I've been counter-trolled !.  Nicely played sir.


----------



## Byrnie

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> My
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Oh I took it as such so no worries.


----------



## Grado77

Thanks for the update Jason. I ordered A2 back on May 31 and looking really forward to it.
   
  I have a Bifrost, Lyr, Asgard, Modi, and Magni........all great......


----------



## pez

Man, when my bro ordered this for me, he must have picked the absolute perfect time.  I got mine around 7 days after the 'official' order date.  This was back around early May, though.  Love mine, though .  It's worth the wait, guys.


----------



## BobG55

Ordered A2 yesterday & emailed Jason. I explained to him that I read his explanation for the delay in production & shipping posted on this thread but asked him if he could still give me a *ballpark figure* as to a date he might start shipping (I also asked him not to yell at me).  He replied almost immediately : 
   
_*If we start shipping next week, expect another week after that to clear the backorders. We're deep, deep in backorder on Asgard 2.*_
 
  [size=medium]   All the best,
   
  Jason Stoddard
   
  Co-Founder
  Schiit Audio
   
  Patience is a virtue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






[/size]


----------



## Shimunogora

Thanks for the updates. From his post I expected most of them to end up shipping within 1-2 weeks. Glad to get the full story on backorders, though. Can't wait to complete my Bifrost/Asgard stack. Now all I need is the Uber upgrade.


----------



## Daisuk

I have to say I don't really hear much of a difference when plugging in my Sennheiser HD 600 into the Asgard 2 from just plugging it straight into my mixer, a Behringer Eurorack 2004A. Will give it some more time just in case the break-in period actually has anything to say, though.


----------



## BobG55

Quote: 





bobg55 said:


> Ordered A2 yesterday & emailed Jason. I explained to him that I read his explanation for the delay in production & shipping posted on this thread but asked him if he could still give me a *ballpark figure* as to a date he might start shipping (I also asked him not to yell at me).  He replied almost immediately :
> 
> _*If we start shipping next week, expect another week after that to clear the backorders. We're deep, deep in backorder on Asgard 2.*_
> 
> ...


 
  Update no.2 received today July 1, 2013 (Happy Canada Day BTW)
   
   


> [size=medium]   [size=12pt] [size=11pt]Robert,[/size][/size]
> [size=12pt] [size=11pt] [/size][/size]
> [size=12pt] [size=11pt]We are waiting on the delivery of completed boards from our board house.  If you just ordered your unit would probably be built on our third or fourth day of production once the boards start coming in.  The short holiday week makes estimating a little difficult.  Best case we ship your order around July 10.  Worst case July 16.  Unless something truly unexpected happens.  The board production is handled by a contract electronics assembly company in Simi Valley.  They do a great job but with everything handled off site based on the contractors timelines it can be a little challenging estimating delivery dates.[/size][/size]
> [size=12pt] [size=11pt] [/size][/size]
> ...


----------



## BobG55

Quote: 





shimunogora said:


> Thanks for the updates. From his post I expected most of them to end up shipping within 1-2 weeks. Glad to get the full story on backorders, though. Can't wait to complete my Bifrost/Asgard stack. Now all I need is the Uber upgrade.


 
  Welcome.


----------



## Byrnie

Thank you for posting those El Groucho!


----------



## BobG55

Quote: 





byrnie said:


> Thank you for posting those El Groucho!


 
  De nada amigo.


----------



## Byrnie

Just out of curiosity, has anyone received their Asgard 2 yet?  I realize it's going to take them some time to pump them out but I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask some of you all.


----------



## jmsaxon69

I got my new switches to try and fix my damaged one and put them in a few minutes ago.  Nothing....
   
  The volume knob makes some scratchy sound for the first 5-10% of a turn, and then there is no sound 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Oh well, it at least  I gave it a try, pretty disappointed....
   
  ***UPDATE***
   
  Well I decided to hook it up to my SACD Player and see what happens, I was only using an iPod Nano to test it out and I have sound! It is in the scratchy part of the volume knob rotation and it is low, but it is pretty clear and goes away when I turn on "low gain" mode, but them if i turn it all the way up it makes some noise, with pops, but it makes noise. So...maybe I need to replace the volume knob as well? Hum....maybe the patient can be saved yet!


----------



## MattTCG

I'm seriously considering putting my A2 up for sale. Vintage receivers have won me over. I have a second run, perfectly mint, hum free A2. If anyone is interested let me know. I'll put it up for sale later today.


----------



## hodgjy

Do you have a voltometer?  If not, just throwing new parts at an amp will be frustrating way to try to fix it.  If you don't fix the damaged part, other parts may continuously break if the damaged part is providing out of spec voltage through the circuit.
   
  Quote: 





jmsaxon69 said:


> I got my new switches to try and fix my damaged one and put them in a few minutes ago.  Nothing....
> 
> The volume knob makes some scratchy sound for the first 5-10% of a turn, and then there is no sound
> 
> ...


----------



## jmsaxon69

hodgjy said:


> Do you have a voltometer?  If not, just throwing new parts at an amp will be frustrating way to try to fix it.  If you don't fix the damaged part, other parts may continuously break if the damaged part is providing out of spec voltage through the circuit.




The switches were obviously physically broken, so I know they needed replaced. As far as a voltmeter goes, yes I have one, but without knowing what voltages to look for and at what points they should read certain values it's kind of a crap shoot.


----------



## wahsmoh

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> I'm seriously considering putting my A2 up for sale. Vintage receivers have won me over. I have a second run, perfectly mint, hum free A2. If anyone is interested let me know. I'll put it up for sale later today.


 
  My dad raves of his Sansui QR-500 quadrophonic system. I can totally believe his hype because Japanese stereos were top of the line in the 70s and 80s. I wish I had your Sansui


----------



## MattTCG

Thanks...


----------



## techboy

Can somebody tell me how Asgard 2 compares to Matrix M Stage and Little Dot Mk iii.


----------



## pez

Quote: 





techboy said:


> Can somebody tell me how Asgard 2 compares to Matrix M Stage and Little Dot Mk iii.


 
   
  I have no experience with the M Stage or MK III, but here are some highlights of the A2:
  -Bright amp -- Good for things with warmer sound sigs (think HD 650.  DT770 pairs nicely too)
  -Improves instrument separation (has done this on all of the headphones I've tried with it..even the TF10s)
  -More or less leaves the sound stage alone
  -Inexpensive power


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> Thanks...


 

 Wow, now THAT"S an AMP!!


----------



## MattTCG

That's my baby. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That stand is not made to hold that kind of weight, but I have no other place to put it. An ordinary rack will not take it.


----------



## Defiant00

Just got my shipping notice! I ordered at the end of May, so they're probably still fairly early into the backorders.


----------



## Byrnie

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> Just got my shipping notice! I ordered at the end of May, so they're probably still fairly early into the backorders.


 
  Oh sweet!!!  Great to hear they're are starting to ship out!


----------



## Byrnie

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I piss excellence!
> 
> ...


 
  He didn't really say that I'm merely messing around but he does such a great job keeping us in the loop when he doesn't need to.  Man I'm excited they updated their Asgard 2 Status on their site:
   
*STATUS: Clearing backorders. We expect to have all backorders cleared this week (7/8). Orders placed now should ship in 5-7 business days.*
   
  Jason and company:  You all really know how to turn a guy's week around .  So excited!


----------



## inFormal

Hey guys,
   
  1st of all i i just want to point out that I m new to the HiFi world (meaning: i have bought my 1st ever avr one month back)
   
  I have been looking for a headphone amp since i will want to be able to "_work_" (by that i am reffering to _gaming_ and random flac _music listening_) on the computer... when the avr will be playing something (loud) from another source (eg: the xbox or the cable/sat)
   
  If i m not mistaking _too much_ (from having read this thread and the 7 reviews on amazon) the A2 (A $$ Guard II) is a solid amp for _non-30$_ headphones. 
  At the moment i have a pair of Sennheiser HD 598 and one ATH-M50RD ... (and am planning on getting an AKG-x701... to complete a _trio_)
   
  Having said all of the above i m kindly asking you (the experienced headphone geeks) to share some beginner tips before placing an order with Jason.


----------



## ninexnine

The A2 will be a great choice.  It presents the signal with all the characteristics that a  very good amp of this type should provide.   That is:  It takes away none of the signal (It's flat freq. response goes far beyond human hearing, both low and high),  it adds nothing to the signal (noise and distortion),  it makes the signal bigger only (exactly what an amp is suppose to do, AMPLIFY.  Part of my life, transistors only existed in the laboratory and every thing electronic was tube.  Be glad that a good looking, well built transistor amp at a reasonable price exists.
   
  If you decide on the A2 then you can work on not having your wallet emptied by people that want to sell you unbelievably overpriced cables or power cords, and other such crap. Just have, reasonably priced, quality cables so you can afford really good headphones that sound the way you want.
   
  I will get that expensive power cord  with "Hyperdrive and extra Woo Woo" when the power company starts using silver transmission lines.
   
  Good Luck
   
  P.S.:  Looking over what I typed, I have decided to edit to emphasize that, I read your post closely, and should point out that this amp is compatible with your current phones, and will be with almost any phones out there.


----------



## Byrnie

Quote: 





informal said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 1st of all i i just want to point out that I m new to the HiFi world (meaning: i have bought my 1st ever avr one month back)
> 
> ...


 
   
  I think the A2, in your case. would be overkill until you get a higher-end headphone.  I would suggest you get a Magni by the same company.


----------



## inFormal

byrnie said:


> I think the A2, in your case. would be overkill until you get a higher-end headphone.  I would suggest you get a Magni by the same company.




Why overkill ?
The amp should (in theory or to my imagination) automatically adjust its output power according to the plugged in headphones.

Also, i "chose" A2 because it has 5 year warranty comparing to it s little brother that only has 2. I tend to have a higher confidence in a brand that is willing to offer that to its products. 

Ps. How strong/sturdy is the front jack ? (I won t be toying with it, but do take into consideration that i will be switching headphones from time to time... Mainly because the current headphones have designated users... Eg : the wife will only use the m50s)


----------



## techboy

I vote for asgard 2 over magni for your usage. You will be better off with a2


----------



## ninexnine

"The amp should (in theory or to my imagination) automatically adjust its output power according to the plugged in headphones."
   
  This is usually not a problem with transistors.  Tubes however have a high output impedance generally and need special provisions for driving lower resistances like speakers and low impedance headphones.  This is usually accomplished with transformers for the tube output.  Good transformers cost good money.  You would also need a good switch to change transformer taps to handle the various range of impedances plug-ed into a single headphone  jack (low, medium, high, impedance phones).
   
   
  "How strong/sturdy is the front jack ?"
   
  ????
   
  About as strong as any other amp that you can buy.
   
  It's well built.
   
  P.S.  I am not anti tube.  They have considerable value for certain reasons.  I was just explaining the answer to the versatility/adjustment question you posed.  But tubes can also pose headaches.


----------



## inFormal

Quote: 





ninexnine said:


> "The amp should (in theory or to my imagination) automatically adjust its output power according to the plugged in headphones."
> 
> This is usually not a problem with transistors.
> *You would also need a good switch to change transformer taps to handle the various range of impedances* plug-ed into a single headphone  jack (low, medium, high, impedance phones).
> ...


 
   
  So, i not only need a headphone amp... i need a "switch" also ??? (Please explain or reffer to a product that can do that)
   
  Also, i ve notived that i m not the only guy with multiple headphones... can older A2 owners confirm the sturdyness of the front jack ?


----------



## ninexnine

"So, i not only need a headphone amp... i need a "switch" also ??? (Please explain or reffer to a product that can do that)"
   
  No you would not.
   
  I was describing tube amps that use output transformer coupling to match with low impedance headphones.  Some of those use a switch, some use seperate jacks.  I guess I think in terms of building my own. An amp already built would have one of the two already, if it was capable of using low impedance headphones.  Some tube amps are not made for low impedance.  I was agreeing that the A 2 was so to speak automatic in adapting to various headphones.
   
  The A 2 needs neither.


----------



## bearFNF

Not even sure where from left field the tube discussion started, thought you were discussing whether the A2 was overkill for inFormal or not...but anyway.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It just confused the issue by bringing it up, IMHO...
   
  The A2 would be great for your phones, I like it over my Magni, as the Magni tends to be to bright for me.  The gain switch on the Asgard 2 is also handy for when you are switching between different phones.  As for the headphone jack, I have been switching between four or five different phones while doing comparisons and don't think you will have an issue with it.


----------



## ninexnine

"Not even sure where from left field the tube discussion started, thought you were discussing whether the A2 was overkill for inFormal or not...but anyway"
   
  The OP asked about several amps.  I beleve some of them were tube amps.
  
  I was suggesting the A 2 would probably be best for him.


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





ninexnine said:


> "Not even sure where from left field the tube discussion started, thought you were discussing whether the A2 was overkill for inFormal or not...but anyway"
> 
> The OP asked about several amps.  I beleve some of them were tube amps.
> 
> I was suggesting the A 2 would probably be best for him.


 
  The OP (inFormal) has posted a total of 3 posts, none of them say anything about other amps,  he was specifically asking about the Asgard 2...just to be clear here, not sure what OP you intended to respond to...call me mister technical today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  But I do agree that the A2 would be *good* for him, _*best*_ is a different question.


----------



## ninexnine

Pro forum regulator maybe.  My mistake about right thread maybe.

 Best, as in best of the amps that were asked about (whichever thread the poster was on) that I thought I came back to from an email (I think). 
   
  Hours have pased and I have been all over this board and all over the web.
  At this point it beats me how I mixed up threads.


----------



## inFormal

bearfnf said:


> But I do agree that the A2 would be *good* for him, _*best*_ is a different question.




Feel free to pm me with better amps in the price range of the A2.

As mentioned in my 1st i am a newbie and am asking for your advice/help.

The A2 seems more than ok to me... But what do i know


----------



## bearFNF

My comment about 'best' was to point out that it is your decision as to what is best for you.  Someone telling you that amp X is best for you does not really mean much, other than they _think_ it is best for you.  Ultimately it is up to you to listen to it and make your own determination as to what you like.
   
  Like I said earlier I am being mister technical today for some reason (my engineers brain working overtime maybe?).  I just had to speak up because the tubes thing and needing switches thing seemed to confuse the issue. The switches are not even needed for tube amps either which makes it even more troubling. but that is for another thread.....
   
  Anyway,
   
  I am very happy with the A2 and use it for desktop amp service as well as pre-amp for my Stax rig.  It all comes back to what you are looking for.
  Next you might consider getting a dedicated DAC like the Bifrost.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Oh, and Welcome to Head-fi and sorry about your wallet.


----------



## jmsaxon69

Quote: 





informal said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 1st of all i i just want to point out that I m new to the HiFi world (meaning: i have bought my 1st ever avr one month back)
> 
> ...


 

 Yes, he Asgard 2 is a great choice for those headphones.  You may never need another one, plus it can be a preamp for some powered monitors for your desktop.  I take it the AKG x701 was supposed to be K701? they need a good amp to sound their best, so I say go for it!


----------



## inFormal

I was thinking of having the pc front headphone jack (which is getting its feed from my Asus Xonar DX) as the source (input) for the headphone amp. This way i can eliminate the DAC from the picture... 

Since i chose the path of the audiophile... i am very much aware that i will spending a nice penny to satisfy my ears. (I m paying for eargasms... Sort of speak)

The akg 701 q or k (and even the k702)... Is on my shopping list... But i am finding it to be a very difficult choice (since they are nearly the same)

Ps. Thanks for your feedback (keep it coming)


----------



## jmsaxon69

Quote: 





informal said:


> I was thinking of having the pc front headphone jack (which is getting its feed from my Asus Xonar DX) as the source (input) for the headphone amp. This way i can eliminate the DAC from the picture...
> 
> Since i chose the path of the audiophile... i am very much aware that i will spending a nice penny to satisfy my ears. (I m paying for eargasms... Sort of speak)
> 
> ...


 

 Get a decent cable to run the computer to the amp with also, if you can do it get the K702 65th Anniv. AKG ($350 if you look hard enough), they are REALLY good once you get them broken in and get a good amp like the A2.
  Check you setting on the soundcard and make sure you are setup to play hi rez music through it and use something like JRiver or something else that can support hi rez audio files.


----------



## inFormal

...So you re sillently agreeing that a straight cable to the amp is a valid option to get a clear but low powered audio stream. The soundcard is set to HiFi.
   
  I chose this cable to put on "my cart" @ amazon. (I am using the same brand for the cables that connect the avr to the subwoofer)
   
  K702 65th Anniv is 100$ more than the regular K702 one... the difference is the collors and the (padded) headband
  (during my research i have read many times that K701 = home edition / K702 = profesional edition / Q701 = special edition)


----------



## jmsaxon69

informal said:


> ...So you re sillently agreeing that a straight cable to the amp is a valid option to get a clear but low powered audio stream. The soundcard is set to HiFi.
> 
> I chose this
> cable
> ...




Why wouldn't it be a valid option? An iPod hooked tot the A2 would be a "valid option" also. I myself would spend more money on the interconnect than that, get a Monster Cable if you want to stay on the low end but still get something of decent quality. I recommend Kimber Kable or AudioQuest, but that's just me. I have a mini to RCA on one of my systems that costs almost $500


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





informal said:


> ...So you re sillently agreeing that a straight cable to the amp is a valid option to get a clear but low powered audio stream. The soundcard is set to HiFi.
> 
> I chose this cable to put on "my cart" @ amazon. (I am using the same brand for the cables that connect the avr to the subwoofer)
> 
> ...


 
  I would make sure that the headphone jack you are using is coming from the sound card and not the onboard sound (from the motherboard).  Don't know what your computer is so this may not be an issue...
   
  In my case I have three different places to connect headphones, one from the card itself on the back of the computer, one from a break out box from the sound card mounted in a drive bay, and one integral to the case that is connected to the motherboard.  Each one of these uses a different set of circuitry to drive the headphones.  I modded my soundcard with higher quality caps and different opamps and therefore I amp connected directly to the soundcard with one set of headphones.  But I use external DAC/Amp for other headphones.
   
  It all comes back to what your system from source to ears needs to make you happy.


----------



## inFormal

As far as cables go...
  Monster (like Dr Dre Beats) are overrated and overpriced products.
  I d rather buy from a company that is spending more on the production process than on marketing/advertisement.
  From what i ve learned so far : if the core of the cable is ofc , has a good build and has gold plated tips = you good to go. 
  Spending as much as 500$ for one cable is just... excentric.
   
  My pc's Asus Xonar Dx audiocard... is a fdd power supplied pci-e card. It s main output is used to connect to the assignable optical input of the avr. Thus... the front audio jack is connected to the motherboard, but the system (windows audio panel) referrs to it as an Asus Xonar Headphone connection. 
   
  PS. I have read that some of you have purchased the A2 and have shipped it to Europe. Do you still get the same 5 year warranty or ... not ? (I am also living/working overseas ... and i wouldn t want to have to travel back to the states for warranty issues)


----------



## jmsaxon69

Quote: 





informal said:


> As far as cables go...
> Monster (like Dr Dre Beats) are overrated and overpriced products.


 
  Not everything Monster makes is Dr Dre Beats, they actually make some very good and well respected headphones too.  So sounds like you have it all figured out, order the A2 and be happy!


----------



## ninexnine

"As far as cables go"
   
  I personally like these.
   
http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/audio/index.htm


----------



## bearFNF

A few people have made good comments about the blue jean cables and the price is really good.  I may need to buy a few and see what I think.
   
  Also really like being able to specify the length I need as apposed to the few set lengths that the mass market dictate.


----------



## MattTCG

I have a pair of BJ cables RCA that I was gonna put up for sale if anyone is wanting to try them out .


----------



## pez

informal said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 1st of all i i just want to point out that I m new to the HiFi world (meaning: i have bought my 1st ever avr one month back)
> 
> ...




I'm gonna skip over the last couple pages and just give my opinion:

Since this is your first foray into the HiFi world, I say go with the Asgard 2. You're obviously not going to stop with your audio journey here, so go ahead and get something with a little headroom and that way you can have a solid shoulder to lean on when you next upgrade your headphones. 

The Magni is a good choice, but if you can give up the cash for the Asgard 2, I say it's the better decision. Just my two cents.


----------



## OmarCCX

The pre-amp and the gain switch alone make the Asgard a worthy investment over a Magni.


----------



## MattTCG

^^ This


----------



## Byrnie

Quote: 





informal said:


> Why overkill ?
> The amp should (in theory or to my imagination) automatically adjust its output power according to the plugged in headphones.
> 
> Also, i "chose" A2 because it has 5 year warranty comparing to it s little brother that only has 2. I tend to have a higher confidence in a brand that is willing to offer that to its products.
> ...


 
  Given you seem to be new to the hobby, I was merely suggesting you start small on your first amp.  I drove my HD590s (the predecessor of the predecessor of your HD598s) via a Firestone Audio Cute Beyond amp for years until i upgraded. Obviously it's your money and you can do w/e you want with it, I was just trying to save you some cash until you get really into the hobby given the A2 costs the same amount as your HD598s.  The A2 is a great amp though so you can't go wrong with it.
   


pez said:


> I'm gonna skip over the last couple pages and just give my opinion:
> 
> Since this is your first foray into the HiFi world, I say go with the Asgard 2. You're obviously not going to stop with your audio journey here, so go ahead and get something with a little headroom and that way you can have a solid shoulder to lean on when you next upgrade your headphones.
> 
> The Magni is a good choice, but if you can give up the cash for the Asgard 2, I say it's the better decision. Just my two cents.


  Totally agree!


----------



## Byrnie

Quote: 





ninexnine said:


> "As far as cables go"
> 
> I personally like these.
> 
> http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/audio/index.htm


 
  ^those are good or even some cables from www.monoprice.com
   


omarccx said:


> The pre-amp and the gain switch alone make the Asgard a worthy investment over a Modi.


 
  ^he means Magni


----------



## Byrnie

**Consolidated my posts.**


----------



## inFormal

Quote: 





byrnie said:


> Given you seem to be new to the hobby, I was merely suggesting you start small on your first amp.  I drove my HD590s (the predecessor of the predecessor of your HD598s) via a Firestone Audio Cute Beyond amp for years until i upgraded. Obviously it's your money and you can do w/e you want with it, I was just trying to save you some cash until you get really into the hobby given the A2 costs the same amount as your HD598s.  The A2 is a great amp though so you can't go wrong with it.


 
   
  Yes... i am actually new to the head-fi field... and Yes... The A2 is expensive... considering that untill now i have only spend only 400 $ on headphones (transport / taxes not included) 
  BUT... headphones are more likely to be changed after some time rather than a "good" amp. 
   
  I m considering this as a long term investment... only time (and my ears) will tell if it was a good one 
   
  Jason... knock, knock


----------



## Byrnie

Quote: 





informal said:


> Yes... i am actually new to the head-fi field... and Yes... The A2 is expensive... considering that untill now i have only spend only 400 $ on headphones (transport / taxes not included)
> BUT... headphones are more likely to be changed after some time rather than a "good" amp.
> 
> I m considering this as a long term investment... only time (and my ears) will tell if it was a good one
> ...


 
  Cool cool man and enjoy!  My A2 arrives Tuesday!


----------



## inFormal

I m expecting for Jason (or his sales dept) to send me the tracking number... when they wake up 
   
  In the meantime... since i haven t received an answer after having described my audiocards basic outputs.. i will ask again.
   
  What is the best way to stream audio from my pc to the A2 :
  1. AudioCard Main Output -> Stereo splitter  -> then connect the A2 and the AVR with separate cables
  2. Front Audio Jack -> straight connection to the A2 
   
  As for the cable connecting the mini jack -> splitting in 2 RCAs -> i got my mind set on this Kumo


----------



## waldoh74

I need a little advice, in the fall I will be getting a laptop and getting rid of my desktop.  With that being said my current amp/dac (Asus STX) will be going with it.  So I need an actual amp/dac setup and I am strongly considering the Asgaard 2 and Bifrost.  I currently have a pair of Grado 325i's (and A900's that don't get touched), I will also be purchasing a pair of RS1i's in the same time frame.  I'm also looking into Little Dot MK V + DAC_1 (I like things to match lol).
   
  My question is, which combo would be the better upgrade over the STX?  I mostly listen heavy metal/thrash/etc.  I love how aggressive the Grados sound and from what I read the solid states are going to be more up my ally.  I also want to eventually invest in a turn table and vinyl setup, will I be able to simply plug in the turn table into the amp directly?  I have never even listened to vinyl through headphones but have heard great things about it.


----------



## gefski

[quote 
My question is, which combo would be the better upgrade over the STX?  I mostly listen heavy metal/thrash/etc.  I love how aggressive the Grados sound and from what I read the solid states are going to be more up my ally.  I also want to eventually invest in a turn table and vinyl setup, will I be able to simply plug in the turn table into the amp directly?  I have never even listened to vinyl through headphones but have heard great things about it.
[/quote]

Phono requires RIAA equalization, so you will need a phono preamp. They run $150ish up to whatever one wants to spend. Then if you want switching capability, you will need a headphone amp with multiple inputs (or unplug and plug each time you change the source).


----------



## pez

Quote: 





informal said:


> I m expecting for Jason (or his sales dept) to send me the tracking number... when they wake up
> 
> In the meantime... since i haven t received an answer after having described my audiocards basic outputs.. i will ask again.
> 
> ...


 
   
  From my limited experience with audio/headphone splitters, it will divy up your power/volume (my poor knowledge of correct terms, sorry).  It would be better to find a 'switch' of some type that lets you switch from one audio source to another.  There are a few that exist, but are surprisingly unpopular.
   
  And honestly, to start out with, go to a local store and find a decent looking cable that's put together.  I got a 6' RCA cable (made by GE) that looks really nice, and is constructed very well for about $13. Looks about 2-3 times thicker than that cable, too.


----------



## Byrnie

Just some minor feedback as I don't have a whole lot of hours burned in on my A2.  So far I've been using it with my Denon D600s and man does it make these babies sound even better.  The soundstage is wider and it seems like the mids have been brought forward a little bit.  The bass sounds even better and possibly faster?  I'm loving this bad boy!


----------



## ninexnine

"Byrnie"
   
  The A 2 really worked wonderness for my AKG 702 Annies, did a thing for the bass that's impressive.


----------



## Byrnie

Quote: 





ninexnine said:


> "Byrnie"
> 
> The A 2 really worked wonderness for my AKG 702 Annies, did a thing for the bass that's impressive.


 
  Nice!  I've been eyeing a pair of AKG 702s for a future purchase but i hear they sound very similar to the HD650s.  Is that an accurate statement?


----------



## defguy

I have the 702 Anniversaries and they don't sound much like HD 650's at all, Not as warm, much more open sounding top end and faster sounding. I've only listened to the regular 702's once and found them a bit thinner sounding, more towards the Grado end of things


----------



## Gloomba

I just purchased an Asgard 2 and it is my first headphone amp (to go with my recently purchased HD600's).   I have an Onkyo TX-SR608 and want to use it's built-in DAC.  How should I go about hooking up my Asgard to it?


----------



## Gloomba

If a picture of the back of my receiver would help, let me know.
   
  My current guess is that I should use Zone 2 line-out from my receiver into line-in on my Asgard.  I **think** this will allow me to use my receiver's built-in DAC.  (my receiver has no tape-out)


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





gloomba said:


> If a picture of the back of my receiver would help, let me know.
> 
> My current guess is that I should use Zone 2 line-out from my receiver into line-in on my Asgard.  I **think** this will allow me to use my receiver's built-in DAC.  (my receiver has no tape-out)


 
   
  From a quick Google search it looks like Zone 2 is what you'd want. My simple recommendation would be that when you try it out make sure to start off with all volume controls turned all the way down just to make sure 
   
  And any analog output is going to be using your receiver's DAC as otherwise you wouldn't be getting any sound.


----------



## jmsaxon69

You almost always have to double up on a analog input to get a digital sorce to play on zone 2 on "most" modern AV receivers . Pre -out is probably your only hope...


----------



## Aerocraft67

Quote: 





gloomba said:


> I just purchased an Asgard 2 and it is my first headphone amp (to go with my recently purchased HD600's).   I have an Onkyo TX-SR608 and want to use it's built-in DAC.  How should I go about hooking up my Asgard to it? // My current guess is that I should use Zone 2 line-out from my receiver into line-in on my Asgard.  I **think** this will allow me to use my receiver's built-in DAC.  (my receiver has no tape-out)


 
   
  According to the specs I found on Crutchfield's legacy listing for your receiver, looks like you do have line-level stereo audio output for a second zone. Problem is, this zone will only accept analog sources. I think this prevents you from using the Onkyo's DAC, since you need to feed your AVR an analog signal (i.e., one that's native analog or has already been through a DAC) to play it through to Zone 2.
   
  What you would need, but appears you don't have, is a pre-out (output from your AVR's integrated preamplifier that skips its integrated power amplifier and feeds an outboard power amplifier such as your headphone amplifier instead). Although, even if you did have the pre-out, you'd have to reckon with the redundant preamplifier in the A2, but that's a moot point for your situation. 
   
  I have a similar AVR, but I use my A2 to power a separate desktop rig. Occasionally, I will port the laptop and DAC up to my "home theater" room and feed the AVR with them—sort of the opposite of what you want to do (and I don't use headphones in that scenario). 
   
  Sorry, but I don't think you can pull this off.


----------



## Gloomba

Yeah, I am unable to get any sound from the Zone Out.   If I used the Schiit Bifrost as a DAC would that make my set-up possible?


----------



## jmsaxon69

Quote: 





gloomba said:


> Yeah, I am unable to get any sound from the Zone Out.   If I used the Schiit Bifrost as a DAC would that make my set-up possible?


 

 Any source you want to hear on zone 2 output needs to be hooked up analog.  This will not solve your issue (listening to the AVR's DAC) but will give you functionality as the AVR will switch sources for you.  A Bifrost really wont do much for you unless you have a coaxial or toslink output that will feed your HDMI(?) sources off the AVR.  What sources do you have?


----------



## Gloomba

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-stqXyUKuGpP/p_580TXS608B/Onkyo-TX-SR608.html
   
   
  Here is my receiver.  
   
  If anyone can tell me how to use an Asgard 2 headphone amp (even if this means having to buy a Bifrost DAC) with this receiver I will paypal you $20. 
   
   
  Alternatively:  Would the Onkyo drive these HD600's (300 ohmz) at least adequately?


----------



## jmsaxon69

Are my posts invisible? Seems like I am completely ignored in many threads...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  It's getting kinda funny...


----------



## Gloomba

I replied to your post.  What do you need to know that I missed?


----------



## jmsaxon69

What sources are you running?


----------



## Gloomba

2 HDMI in/1 out (directv/ps3).  I don't even use speakers -- headphones only.


----------



## Tuco1965

Quote: 





jmsaxon69 said:


> Any source you want to hear on zone 2 output needs to be hooked up analog.  This will not solve your issue (listening to the AVR's DAC) but will give you functionality as the AVR will switch sources for you.  A Bifrost really wont do much for you unless you have a coaxial or toslink output that will feed your HDMI(?) sources off the AVR.  What sources do you have?


 
  This is absolutely correct.  You'll actually bypass the receivers dac and will be using the dac in whatever source you use.  I don't think there's a way to use the receiver dac.  I run a line from my Yamaha receiver pre out into my Lyr when I want multiple sources.  This only works if the source has a redundant analog connection to the receiver.


----------



## Gloomba

It's sounding like I can't use an external amp with the TX-SR608.......  I remember one of the things they kept saying about this receiver was how future-proof it was......... dot dot dot


----------



## jmsaxon69

Quote: 





gloomba said:


> 2 HDMI in/1 out (directv/ps3).  I don't even use speakers -- headphones only.


 

 So you can run a dig out of the DirecTV at the same time as the HDMI and doesn't a PS3 have an optical out? If this is the case then the Bifrost option would work. If not then you are hosed...Headphone out of receiver ONLY.  Just curious, why'd you buy the AVR if you aren't using speakers with it?
   
  Hell, I'd sell the AVR and get a Bifrost, hook the sources up HDMI to the TV directly and run the audio through the Bifrost


----------



## Gloomba

I used to use some decent speakers with it, but I have since moved and cannot be loud at my new location.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## jmsaxon69

gloomba said:


> I used to use some decent speakers with it, but I have since moved and cannot be loud at my new location.  Thanks for the input.




Have you tried the headphone out of the AVR? I bet it's not too bad....just run the AVR in a direct stereo mode.


----------



## inFormal

Quote: 





pez said:


> From my limited experience with audio/headphone splitters, it will divy up your power/volume (my poor knowledge of correct terms, sorry).  It would be better to find a 'switch' of some type that lets you switch from one audio source to another.  There are a few that exist, but are surprisingly unpopular.
> 
> And honestly, to start out with, go to a local store and find a decent looking cable that's put together.  I got a 6' RCA cable (made by GE) that looks really nice, and is constructed very well for about $13. Looks about 2-3 times thicker than that cable, too.


 
  A simple switch, like this ... should do the job
  But... one comment states that there will be a signal loss if you have more than 1 input ... which sounds a bit strange since it can have up to 5
   
  For the moment i am waiting for the A2 (from schiit.com) and the necessary cables (from amazon.com)... and i will try the front audio jack.
   
  If my ears will sence some distorsions... i will try alternative audio routes


----------



## pez

Now that you found that, I found this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Sima-SVS-14-Input-Manual-Selector/dp/B00005NCWK/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=2OL5DXORPTL4C&coliid=I1YU337INMX1RX

I actually need something like this, though I just need mine for one input and two different outputs. The couple of reviews I've read so far seem to be good, but I'll have to look at the bad ones later.


----------



## jmsaxon69

Well if you going to go analog then the zone 2 output will work and you don't need anything else....


----------



## ninexnine

Just to show for information sake.  Here are some world class audio switches at the bottom of the page this link goes to.
   
  Scroll to bottom
http://www.goldpt.com/index.html


----------



## pez

If I was going to pay $352 for a simple switch, I'd rather do the research and attempt it myself.  That or go all out on a renowned receiver (modern or vintage).


----------



## ninexnine

What ever you want. Sounds like a deal.  Post was for info. Buy the elma switches that they use and go for it.


----------



## M-13

Quote: 





jmsaxon69 said:


> Are my posts invisible? Seems like I am completely ignored in many threads...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Funny post. You must remember to turn off "invisible mode" under your profile jmsaxon69 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, otherwise people won't see your posts.


----------



## jmsaxon69

Quote: 





m-13 said:


> Funny post. You must remember to turn off "invisible mode" under your profile jmsaxon69
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Oh crap, I forgot to uncheck that box! haha!


----------



## walls

Just ordered my Asgard 2, hoping it will be a nice compliment to my system. Now I can choose either tube or solid state depending on what I am listening to!!


----------



## wahsmoh

I just had to share :] I'm using Audioquest USB Forest cables and PYST for the RCA's. I like how short of a signal path I'm getting to my headphones :] very linear and warm sounding considering I have DT880s.
   
I recently upgraded to the Schiit Bifrost Uber and I've noticed much more texture and detail to the highs as well as a very large soundstage with great imaging of instruments and proximity. Listening to Radiohead - Amnesiac in 24 bit FLAC was quite an experience with the counter being And Justice for All - Metallica which blew my mind. One of my favorite FLACs at the moment is  96khz 24-bit Alt-J An Awesome Wave. A very awesome wave indeed :] .. that is a sound wave.
   
Okay enough bragging I just love my setup :]
   
Finally I feel like I've reached the end game of my Head-Fi experience until I decide to throw down serious bucks for LCD-2s


----------



## ninexnine

Nice, good to see a happy camper.


----------



## pez

Looks very comfy.  Wouldn't take me long to drift off in that setup .  Trying to clean up my current setup to get a cleaner, more simplistic look.


----------



## imackler

I'm thinking about picking up the A2 and keeping either the HD600 or HD650 but I'd like to pair the one I keep (probably the HD600) another open headphone that has a different sound signature but which is stellar with the Asgard 2. So, if you have any recommendations, knowing how the Asgard 2 sounds and where it excels, how would you finish the following. (And...Grados are out.) 
   
  Ipod Classic 7th Gen > Line out > Asgard 2> HD600 + ??? 
   
  OR
   
  Ipod Classic 7th Gen > Line out > Asgard 2. HD650 + ???


----------



## jmsaxon69

Quote: 





imackler said:


> I'm thinking about picking up the A2 and keeping either the HD600 or HD650 but I'd like to pair the one I keep (probably the HD600) another open headphone that has a different sound signature but which is stellar with the Asgard 2. So, if you have any recommendations, knowing how the Asgard 2 sounds and where it excels, how would you finish the following. (And...Grados are out.)
> 
> Ipod Classic 7th Gen > Line out > Asgard 2> HD600 + ???
> 
> ...


 
  ??? = HE-400!


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





jmsaxon69 said:


> ??? = HE-400!


 
  Does the HE-400 pair well with the A2? Do you play it on low gain?


----------



## jmsaxon69

Quote: 





imackler said:


> Does the HE-400 pair well with the A2? Do you play it on low gain?


 

 I hear it is a good match, don't have first hand knowledge.  I am sure someone here will chimer in.....
   
  I have HE-400 but not A2


----------



## Byrnie

Quote: 





imackler said:


> I'm thinking about picking up the A2 and keeping either the HD600 or HD650 but I'd like to pair the one I keep (probably the HD600) another open headphone that has a different sound signature but which is stellar with the Asgard 2. So, if you have any recommendations, knowing how the Asgard 2 sounds and where it excels, how would you finish the following. (And...Grados are out.)
> 
> Ipod Classic 7th Gen > Line out > Asgard 2> HD600 + ???
> 
> ...


 
  Denon D600


----------



## MattTCG

Quote: 





jmsaxon69 said:


> I hear it is a good match, don't have first hand knowledge.  I am sure someone here will chimer in.....
> 
> I have HE-400 but not A2


 
   
  The A2 plus he400 is very good...


----------



## pez

Had a fellow member from another site test the HE-500 on an Asgard 2, and while he said it did do good on a more 'suitable' amp, it would still be worthy of being paired together until said 'suitable' amp was obtained.


----------



## walls

My A2 is due today, I cant wait to see how it compares to my WA2. This is my first solid state headphone amp.... should be interesting.


----------



## jmsaxon69

Quote: 





walls said:


> My A2 is due today, I cant wait to see how it compares to my WA2. This is my first solid state headphone amp.... should be interesting.


 

 Cool, let us know what you think, I am curious to see what you find about the high frequency presentation of the A2 in particular...


----------



## walls

Listened for about an hour last night, my first quick impressions....  great sounding amp and a great bargain. I was able to switch back and forth just a little bit and will do a full comparison this weekend but my initial (very quick) impression is that the Schiit seems "faster" and a little sharper then the WA2 but the WA2 trumps it in bass and soundstage.
   
  I do have one major (for me anyways) complaint about the Schiit Asgard and Bifrost stack,  why... WHY put the power switches on the BACK of the units??  I use the stack as my bedside system and when I am half asleep fumbling behind the stack to turn off the units I found it a pain in the ass to just turn them off. Ugh.
   
  Any suggestions on the next headphone purchase for me to pair with the combo?


----------



## tuna47

He 500 great phones


----------



## macbob713

Anyone tried the A2 with the HD800?


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





macbob713 said:


> Anyone tried the A2 with the HD800?


 
http://www.head-fi.org/products/schiit-asgard-2/reviews/8528


----------



## techboy

I have a question. Between Matrix M Stage and Asgard 2, which is the better one? Especially as a preamp? Particularly for mids and clean/transparent sound? What are the pros and cons of each against each other? And how do these two compare to Lyr?

Thanks in advance

Aakshey


----------



## MattTCG

IMO the Asgard 2 is better...mids, preamp, flexibility to drive many hp's. It's a fine amp at a great price. I believe that it will give you the "clean/transparent" sound that you're looking for. It was quite a while ago that I owned the Matrix but this is what I remember. 
   
  gL!!


----------



## techboy

What are the pros and cons of the Lyr vs Asgard 2? Which has a crisper, clearer, cleaner sound with forward mids? And which is sweeter with more lush mids? How different is it?


----------



## autoguy

I own an Asgard 2 and It is a really clean sound, clinical almost, I listened to a hybrid tube amp and like the sound of the hybrid tube amp better, I would guess the lyr will be warmer since tubes tend to be, which is why I like the hybrid tube amp more, the Asgard 2 has a hi and low gain switch, I don't think the lyr does

I was thinking about buying the Valhalla or the lyr but the Valhalla Jason from Schiit said would sound really tubey with the grados, the lyr was out of my price range so I didn't ask on it 

What headphones will you be using ? 

I am using grado sr225i 

If it helps any Schiit is the sh!t, in regards to answering questions quickly and Jason himself usually answers them, they shipped my amp the same day they received payment, and it is very well packed, the owners manual is kind of hilarious  Schiit has a 15 day trial/ return period if that helps any, I recommended there magni to my cousin since he is looking for a cheap headphone amp, and would recommend Schiit


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





autoguy said:


> I own an Asgard 2 and It is a really clean sound, clinical almost, I listened to a hybrid tube amp and like the sound of the hybrid tube amp better, I would guess the lyr will be warmer since tubes tend to be, which is why I like the hybrid tube amp better
> 
> What headphones will you be using ?
> 
> ...


 

  If you want a hybrid tube amp for your Grados, check out the LD1+. Even less money and has a seems to match really well with Grados for some reason.


----------



## autoguy

Thanks for the recommendation, but I was only giving my opinion on the Asgard 2, dont want to seem like I'm thread jacking  was not my intention to thread jack, just give my opinion based on owning the Asgard 2  

I have a thread in the intro asking for recommendations


----------



## markm1

The Asgard-2 is my only reference point with my 225i. If I were to get another amp for my 225, it would be the LD1+ based on the overwhelming positive remarks from Grado owners.
   
  I heard a HE 500 thru a laptop with Mod/Magni and thought they sounded really good. For a price/performance ratio-$200 for an amp and DAC-for someone who doesn't want to throw a lot of money into their amp/DAC-it's hard not to recommend.


----------



## tuna47

I have the HE500 I also have owned the asgard2 and have the lyr now.
Both fine amps the lyr is lusher mellower and more powerful tubes are a different beast you like them or don't I do


----------



## techboy

Quote: 





tuna47 said:


> I have the HE500 I also have owned the asgard2 and have the lyr now.
> Both fine amps the lyr is lusher mellower and more powerful tubes are a different beast you like them or don't I do


 
   
  Which has a crisper, more transparent and cleaner/clearer sound between Lyr and A2?


----------



## techboy

And which of the two has a thicker sound?


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





techboy said:


> Which has a crisper, more transparent and cleaner/clearer sound between Lyr and A2?


 
   
  Quote: 





techboy said:


> And which of the two has a thicker sound?


 
   
  It's of course somewhat dependent on the tubes you use in the Lyr, but in general:
  A2: Crisper, more transparent, cleaner.
  Lyr: Thicker, possibly more specific frequency emphasis depending on the tubes (I'm sure the tube rollers could point you at specific tubes to use if you want a more lush midrange or more bass, etc...)


----------



## zackzack

Quote: 





techboy said:


> And which of the two has a thicker sound?


 
   
  From the various posts I read, Lyr has a thicker, less transparent sound. 
  Some reviewers actually prefer the A2, the 2nd cheapest in the line-up, for its definition.


----------



## tuna47

The lyr is more musical both good 
I tube roll with the right tubes you get great sound the best way to discribe is lush between the two amps I prefer the lyr by a good margin


----------



## KennethRoberts

Noob question: Does the Asgard 2 come with any accessories, cables or adapters?


----------



## walls

The hd598's seem to be a decent pairing with the über frost and A2, nice and fast for metal. Although I am still just not overly impressed with bass and soundstage, sound stil seems a tad confined. 
The A2 has much more "in your head" presentation then the WA2.


----------



## jmsaxon69

kennethroberts said:


> Noob question: Does the Asgard 2 come with any accessories, cables or adapters?




Power cords is all it comes with.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





kennethroberts said:


> Noob question: Does the Asgard 2 come with any accessories, cables or adapters?


 
   
  Quote: 





jmsaxon69 said:


> Power cords is all it comes with.


 
   
  And the little stick-on feet. (and an amusing manual if that counts)


----------



## inFormal

Hey guys, _Sorry it took me so long (to brag about my new Schiit), but i ve been busy (or lazy)._
   
  In the next few lines/photos i will tell you about my experience with the Schiit 
   
  I received the A2 pretty fast. The packaging had a few scuffs but i think it s only because it had to travel such a long way (from US to UAE)
   

   
   
  I ve emailed Jason about the status of the package... and promised to update as soon as i had time to open it / set it up / test it.
   
  I did not know that inside i would find a big/strong/buff (pvc) sponge casing on the amp.
   

   
   
  Since inside... everything was NOT damaged... i went ahead and removed all parts from the plastic bags. 
   

   
   
  I also asembled the mini rubber legs/stands on the bottom 
   

   
   
  Ok...
   
  Everything was ready to go... 
  I Just plugged in the power cord... and the monoprice audio cable (the brand is mentioned on the schiit website) which is connected to the pc's front audio jack (i explained how on asus rog forum)
   

   
   
  Sound wise... everything is clear as day... very detailed... simply "awesome" (i play lossless audio files... most of the time)
   
  Heat wise... yes the amp gets hot... but not enough to scar me for life 
   
  I would like to mention that (currently) i am using the Schiit on Low Gain with the volume knob turned only 1/3 of it s full power.
   
  I don t use High Gain and more volume... because i just don t want to become deaf.
   
  That s my design. That s my story. That s it.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





> That s it. That s my story. That s my design.


 
  I saw in the pic a K712 box. How do you like the K712 w/ A2?


----------



## Byrnie

Quote: 





techboy said:


> Which has a crisper, more transparent and cleaner/clearer sound between Lyr and A2?


 
  Given the Lyr is a warmer amp, I would say the Asgard 2 is clearer IMO.


----------



## inFormal

Quote: 





imackler said:


> I saw in the pic a K712 box. How do you like the K712 w/ A2?


 
  i don t know ... 
   
  I m saving the moment for my birthday (the opening of the package / the placement of the headphones on my "head" / the audio eargasm)
   
  I know... i m special.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





informal said:


> i don t know ...
> 
> I m saving the moment for my birthday (the opening of the package / the placement of the headphones on my "head" / the audio eargasm)
> 
> I know... i m special.


 
   
  Lol! That's awesome!


----------



## tuna47

I hate the term warmer for the lyr it usually means lack of treble which is not the case
I prefer to say it is lusher smoother richer sounding


----------



## gefski

tuna47 said:


> I hate the term warmer for the lyr it usually means lack of treble which is not the case
> I prefer to say it is lusher smoother richer sounding




Yep. Long before I ever bought Schiit, I used VTL, Decware, Sonic Frontiers, CJ, & Quicksilver speaker amplification and always found realistic texture and timbre AND more air and space around instruments AND plenty of "sparkle" on top. I can't speak for Lyr or Asgard, but that personality has continued with Valhalla.


----------



## techboy

Dave of Headfonia feels that the $60 Cmoy has better mids than Asgard 2 and Matrix M Stage. I want to ask if others believe this to be true 
   
http://www.headfonia.com/matrix-m-stage/
   
  He feels that Cmoy has better mids and that A2 mids are congested.
   
  Can others share light on this?


----------



## walls

I have mentioned a couple times that the A2 is a little congested, I have used other words but I think it all means the same thing.  I have done a lot of A/B'ing between the A2 and the WA2 and the A2 falls short in just about every respect. I am also now doing some serious listening between the A2 and my old LDii++ and will post detailed thoughts later but my quick impression is that the A2 has better dynamics but again it seems as though the LittleDot's presentation just seems bigger/wider. The A2 puts the music more in your head then either of the two amps I am comparing it to.


----------



## techboy

walls said:


> I have mentioned a couple times that the A2 is a little congested, I have used other words but I think it all means the same thing.  I have done a lot of A/B'ing between the A2 and the WA2 and the A2 falls short in just about every respect. I am also now doing some serious listening between the A2 and my old LDii++ and will post detailed thoughts later but my quick impression is that the A2 has better dynamics but again it seems as though the LittleDot's presentation just seems bigger/wider. The A2 puts the music more in your head then either of the two amps I am comparing it to.




Dave of Headfonia said that the A2 has a very congested midrange which is worse than cmoy. Is that true? Is the midrange far more congested on A2 than the Lyr or Matrix or other amps in near about price ranges? How does it compare to Matrix M Stage or Lyr in terms of congestion in the mids?


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





techboy said:


> Dave of Headfonia feels that the $60 Cmoy has better mids than Asgard 2 and Matrix M Stage. I want to ask if others believe this to be true
> 
> http://www.headfonia.com/matrix-m-stage/
> 
> ...


 
   
  Let's just say that Headfonia doesn't agree with the rest of the reviews that are coming.
   
  And when both Bascom King and Arnie Nudell buy an Asgard 2 after hearing Kavi Alexander's setup at Water Lily Acoustics, which also prompts Paul McGowan at PS Audio to post about "The Schiit," well...I'd say, "listen for yourself, and make your own decision."


----------



## techboy

Can you please point me to more reviews of A2? Both formal, informal and impressions?


----------



## walls

I really do like the A2, its a great bargain for what I paid for it, its really nice for a sub $300 amp. I have also mentioned that this is my first solid state headphone amp so I say again, maybe it is the solid state sound in general I dont care for??
   
  I have yet to hear any of the other Schiit amps but I recall one review a while back that said that the Asgard was "warmer" sounding then the Valhalla but couldnt touch what the Lyr had to offer. I have the WA2 and have a Crack coming next week so I dont need another tube amp so odds are I may never get to compare the models against each other.
   
  I am most likely keeping my A2, it really shines in the one area that my WA2 does not and that is with music that is just not recorded well. And also it seems to play well with a lot of different cans and thats a big one for me as I want to start trying some different models from the Senns.
  
  One other thing, Schiits customer service is right up there with Jack Woo and David ZheZhe, and thats a very important thing to remember as well.


----------



## ninexnine

> well...I'd say, "listen for yourself, and make your own decision."




Well put Sir. I would say that in doing so, it would keep a person from being steered wrong by those that hard of hearing, or by those that are full of prune juice.


----------



## KennethRoberts

Asgard 2 connection problem: I'm trying to connect a headphone with a 3.5mm TRRS jack to an Asgard 2, but I can't find a 3.5mm TRRS-to-1/4" TRS adapter anywhere. Help!!


----------



## Rem0o

Quote: 





kennethroberts said:


> Asgard 2 connection problem: I'm trying to connect a headphone with a 3.5mm TRRS jack to an Asgard 2, but I can't find a 3.5mm TRRS-to-1/4" TRS adapter anywhere. Help!!


 
  Any audio shop or electronic stores have them or you can buy a ton online for cheap. Search for 1/4 inch adapter (6.35 to 3.5mm) on Monoprice, ebay, amazon... you should find a ton. Most full sized cans come with one. Yours didn't?


----------



## KennethRoberts

rem0o said:


> Any audio shop or electronic stores have them or you can buy a ton online for cheap. Search for 1/4 inch adapter (6.35 to 3.5mm) on Monoprice, ebay, amazon... you should find a ton. Most full sized cans come with one. Yours didn't?




Specifically, I need a 3.5mm TRRS to 1/4" TRS adapter. The input mini-stereo jack is a four-section TRRS plug, like those on Apple's earbuds. The adapter needs to convert it to a three-section 1/4" TRS plug.


----------



## Rem0o

Quote: 





kennethroberts said:


> Specifically, I need a 3.5mm TRRS to 1/4" TRS adapter. The input mini-stereo jack is a four-section TRRS plug, like those on Apple's earbuds. The adapter needs to convert it to a three-section 1/4" TRS plug.


 
  Something like this + a standard 1/4" adapter? 

http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-MUYHSFMM-Headset-Splitter-Adapter/dp/B0058DOWH6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375934139&sr=8-1&keywords=3.5mm+4+Pin+to+2x+3+Pin+3.5mm


----------



## KennethRoberts

rem0o said:


> Something like this + a standard 1/4" adapter?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-MUYHSFMM-Headset-Splitter-Adapter/dp/B0058DOWH6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375934139&sr=8-1&keywords=3.5mm+4+Pin+to+2x+3+Pin+3.5mm




False alarm! The problem was the crappy Hosa adapter I bought from Best Buy. Ordered a Sony adapter from Amazon, which arrived today, and it works perfectly. I'm enjoying my Asgard 2 as I write this. Unbelievable clarity and quickness. I'll post a review in about a week or so...

Thank you for the swift replies!


----------



## wahsmoh

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Let's just say that Headfonia doesn't agree with the rest of the reviews that are coming.
> 
> And when both Bascom King and Arnie Nudell buy an Asgard 2 after hearing Kavi Alexander's setup at Water Lily Acoustics, which also prompts Paul McGowan at PS Audio to post about "The Schiit," well...I'd say, "listen for yourself, and make your own decision."


 
  I have to agree with Jason. I have my Asgard 2 paired with an Uberfrost and I'm running re-cabled DT880s to my Schiit. My DT880s used to sound thin and bright like many people suggest when they are underamped since I used to run them from a soundcard. They have much fuller mid-bass, slightly than warmer than neutral tonality, extremely detailed and well imaged highs, and plenty of air and instrument separation.
   
  Let's just say my DT880s don't sound like the cans that they used to be. They have huge bass impact that really digs deep for a set of open cans. Asgard 2 and Uberfrost fixed all the problems that I used to have with my DT880s.
  Let me remind you that I have burned them in for over 500 hours.
   
  Thank you Jason and the rest at Schiit for bringing me an end-game solution under $1000. Truly, you must hear it to believe it before you base your options off of some people's opinions.


----------



## jexby

What Ohm flavor of DT880s do you have?  32, 250, 600?
   
  Is any one of these intended to deliver "better quality" when driven by an amp with enough guts like the Asgard2? (with Uber BiFrost)
  is your Asgard2 rear switch on High Gain or Low Gain ?
   
  this is exactly my DAC/Amp set up is why I ask,
  thanks.
   
   
  Quote: 





wahsmoh said:


> I have to agree with Jason. I have my Asgard 2 paired with an Uberfrost and I'm running re-cabled DT880s to my Schiit. My DT880s used to sound thin and bright like many people suggest when they are underamped since I used to run them from a soundcard. They have much fuller mid-bass, slightly than warmer than neutral tonality, extremely detailed and well imaged highs, and plenty of air and instrument separation.
> 
> Let's just say my DT880s don't sound like the cans that they used to be. They have huge bass impact that really digs deep for a set of open cans. Asgard 2 and Uberfrost fixed all the problems that I used to have with my DT880s.
> Let me remind you that I have burned them in for over 500 hours.
> ...


----------



## wahsmoh

I am running 250ohm Beyers to my Schiit stack. There is a huge debate about the 250ohm vs 600ohm Beyers as far as sound quality goes. I can tell you one thing from experience and research, the 600ohm's require more to sound better which is why they need an OTL (output transformerless) amp to get enough watts. I believe the 250ohms will have better synergy just based on the statistics that Schiit provides on their website about mW/impedance level.
   
  The general consensus about the 600 ohm vs 250 ohm is that they sound almost identical when amped properly. I think recabled DT880s will sound better than stock cabled DT880s no matter what impedance they are. I'd take a gander that my DT880 250ohms sound better than stock 600ohms just because I have a better signal path. Things such as cables are considered non-variables to the non-believers, but anyone with experience knows that anything that gets in the way of the signal path will make a difference.
   
  So I believe the 250 ohm Beyers make an excellent match with the Asgard 2 and Uberfrost. I do believe the 600ohm Beyers would be more suited by an OTL such as the Little dot MKIV or Bottlehead Crack OTL. No experience with 32ohm DT880s but they usually aren't part of the debate because they were intended for usage with an ipod


----------



## wahsmoh

Quote: 





jexby said:


> What Ohm flavor of DT880s do you have?  32, 250, 600?
> 
> Is any one of these intended to deliver "better quality" when driven by an amp with enough guts like the Asgard2? (with Uber BiFrost)
> is your Asgard2 rear switch on High Gain or Low Gain ?
> ...


 
  also my Asgard 2 switch is on high-gain with perfect listening levels at 12'oclock. They match perfect :]


----------



## KennethRoberts

Quote: 





wahsmoh said:


> I have to agree with Jason. I have my Asgard 2 paired with an Uberfrost and I'm running re-cabled DT880s to my Schiit. My DT880s used to sound thin and bright like many people suggest when they are underamped since I used to run them from a soundcard. They have much fuller mid-bass, slightly than warmer than neutral tonality, extremely detailed and well imaged highs, and plenty of air and instrument separation.
> 
> Let's just say my DT880s don't sound like the cans that they used to be. They have huge bass impact that really digs deep for a set of open cans. Asgard 2 and Uberfrost fixed all the problems that I used to have with my DT880s.
> Let me remind you that I have burned them in for over 500 hours.
> ...


 
  Noob question: What exactly does the Uber upgrade for the Bifrost do?


----------



## joebobbilly

Quote: 





kennethroberts said:


> Noob question: What exactly does the Uber upgrade for the Bifrost do?


 
   
  Improved analogue output stage. From what I heard from my friend upgrading... overall cleaner sound, better resolution.
   
  http://schiit.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=0&products_id=19


----------



## vl4dimir

Hey , I wanted to know if the asgard + modi will do well with my Heir Audio 4.Ai (25 ohm I think) ?
  First I thought I'll get the modi + magni but x5 gain on the magni will be too much. Beside the asgard seems very good
   
  P.S : this is going to be my first amp/dac and maybe i'll change the dac in the future
   
   Thx


----------



## ab initio

Quote: 





vl4dimir said:


> Hey , I wanted to know if the asgard + modi will do well with my Heir Audio 4.Ai (25 ohm I think) ?
> First I thought I'll get the modi + magni but x5 gain on the magni will be too much. Beside the asgard seems very good
> 
> P.S : this is going to be my first amp/dac and maybe i'll change the dac in the future
> ...


 

 Like the Magni, the Asgard is a lot of amp for IEMs. The selectable gain on the v2 Asgard will help; however, the IEMs don't need anywhere close to the 1W of power---even most full size headphones will be painfully loud with Asgard maxed out.
   
  Why don't you look into the O2 amplifier. You can pair it with the Modi (which I think is an excellent DAC) for a $230 set up that can power almost any headphone, but without the risk of melting your IEMs if you bump the volume knob.
   
  The O2 would give you selectable gain and a low noise floor which would be excellent for your IEMs.
   
  The extra $120 you save you could put toward more music, a new pair of headphones, etc..
   
  Like the Magni, the Asgard will work with IEMs, although IEMs are not the primary design application. You have to ask yourself what exactly you want---if you want the best amplifier for your IEMs, then the high powered amps built for orthos aren't your first choice. If you want an amp for pushing a pair of HE-500s in the future, then Magni, Asgard 2 (high gain), or O2 (high gain) would all be excellent choices for your first setup.
   
  Cheers!


----------



## Sanlitun

Quote: 





techboy said:


> Which has a crisper, more transparent and cleaner/clearer sound between Lyr and A2?


 
   
  The Lyr with the very best tubes can resolve better than the A2. It can be quite an effort to find the right tubes tho. In general if you want clarity I would stick with the A2.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





ab initio said:


> Like the Magni, the Asgard is a lot of amp for IEMs. The selectable gain on the v2 Asgard will help; however, the IEMs don't need anywhere close to the 1W of power---even most full size headphones will be painfully loud with Asgard maxed out.
> 
> Like the Magni, the Asgard will work with IEMs, although IEMs are not the primary design application. You have to ask yourself what exactly you want---if you want the best amplifier for your IEMs, then the high powered amps built for orthos aren't your first choice.
> 
> Cheers!


 
   
  Hey all,
   
  Just to clear this up: actually, Asgard 2 is an *exceptional* IEM amp. With a low gain of 1.5 and a much, much better volume pot (in terms of both low-level tracking and more gradual taper), you have tons of control for IEMs, as well as a dead-quiet noise floor. It's not "the low gain will help," it's "the low gain was designed almost specifically for IEMs."
   
  And, as an added bonus, you have the power when you need it for less efficient headphones, as well as preamp outs if you want to add desktop powered monitors or drive a speaker amp. Asgard 2 is really a do-all amp. It's not just a high-power amp, it's not just an "ortho amp," it is perfect for a full range of headphones, from IEMs to orthos.
   
  Go ahead. Try it yourself--and I bet you'll find that Asgard 2 offers even better IEM performance in terms of volume pot range and low-level tracking than any amp using small volume pots such as found in Magni. You simply can't get the same gradual taper and low-level tracking on a 9mm pot as a 25mm pot. 
   
  Not trying to be combative; just giving it to you from the designers' perspective.
   
  All the best,
  Jason


----------



## ab initio

jason stoddard said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just to clear this up: actually, Asgard 2 is an *exceptional* IEM amp. With a low gain of 1.5 and a much, much better volume pot (in terms of both low-level tracking and more gradual taper), you have tons of control for IEMs, as well as a dead-quiet noise floor. It's not "the low gain will help," it's "the low gain was designed almost specifically for IEMs."
> 
> ...




This would be the best source of information! 
Thanks for clearing this up.


Cheers!


----------



## vl4dimir

Quote: 





ab initio said:


> Like the Magni, the Asgard is a lot of amp for IEMs. The selectable gain on the v2 Asgard will help; however, the IEMs don't need anywhere close to the 1W of power---even most full size headphones will be painfully loud with Asgard maxed out.
> 
> Why don't you look into the O2 amplifier. You can pair it with the Modi (which I think is an excellent DAC) for a $230 set up that can power almost any headphone, but without the risk of melting your IEMs if you bump the volume knob.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well I'm reading tones of good review about the O2/ODAC... the problem is even if we talk about sound , for me the design is important.. so that's why I'm interested in Schiit. But in the end the sound will have the last world & everywhere I ask this question I receive different answers..so I'm still confused.


----------



## jexby

Quote: 





vl4dimir said:


> Well I'm reading tones of good review about the O2/ODAC... the problem is even if we talk about sound , for me the design is important.. so that's why I'm interested in Schiit. But in the end the sound will have the last world & everywhere I ask this question I receive different answers..so I'm still confused.


 
   
  vl4dimir,
   
  About 8 months ago I was in the same boat:  O2/ODAC looked very attractive for the price, quality capability, but when comparing to a BiFrost Uber + Asgard2 
  felt the Schiit was a much better "long term" purchase.
  Why?
   
  I'll let the experts compare clear/transparent audio qualities, but if I re-read the specs:
   
  1.  Asgard2 has higher output possible 1W compared to 612mW of the O2.
  this is important if you end up purchasing non IEM headphones with higher resistance or power requirements.
  thus, my HE-500s are being driven very well by Asgard2.  O2 likely a bit underpowered for the HE-500s.
  that being said, Asgard2 on low gain is still perfect for IEMs IMHO.  
   
  2.  wanted 1/4 headphone jack and not mini 3.5mm jack of the O2.
   
  3.  wanted upgradability and a long warranty.  BiFrost and Asgard2 has BOTH in spades.
   
  4.  wanted more inputs than USB.  BiFrost big win there.
   
  5.  wanted pre-amp for potential near-file audio monitor speakers one day.  Asgard2 bingo, RCA audio out.
   
  Summary:
  Your features (now and future) might be different, but
  I didn't want to buy the O2/ODAC only to upgrade "a few months later" for the features above, hence I went all in and will be using the BiFrost Uber + Asgard2 for years with little musical interruption.
  Well, at least until Jason pulls another affordable audio rabbit out of his top hat!
   
  Good Luck!


----------



## vl4dimir

Quote: 





jexby said:


> vl4dimir,
> 
> About 8 months ago I was in the same boat:  O2/ODAC looked very attractive for the price, quality capability, but when comparing to a BiFrost Uber + Asgard2
> felt the Schiit was a much better "long term" purchase.
> ...


 
   
  Thank you so much , this is all I wanted to hear. I want to buy something for several years & later I'll buy the HE-500 or LCD-2.. So now I'm going to buy the Asgard 2 + Modi and the Bifrost later (University is coming soon , need money)


----------



## cel4145

Just picked up a used Asgard 2 this week from another head-fier to replace my O2. This is a great headphone amp. 

I do like the sound a little better than the O2 (using an ODAC), and it definitely has more headroom.  

I also like the larger volume knob and headphone jack; the O2 controls and plugs feel so cramped. Downside is that I do wish the power button was on the front. I know people like the cleaner look, but I favor usability. If the power switch is going to be on the back, I prefer the black plastic switches like Audio-GD uses on their NFB model. It's a little easier to feel/find on the back. 

I'm also using the pre-amp out with an Indeed TA2021 t-amp and Ascend Acoustics CBM-170 SE speakers. Seems like because the pre-amp is analog, it is warming up the sound a little. It's nice. However, it also appears to be consuming a lot of power in pre-amp out mode. Still gets warm. Sort of detracts from the energy efficiency of the t-amp. LOL


----------



## ab initio

vl4dimir said:


> Well I'm reading tones of good reviews ebout the O2/ODAC... the problem is even if we talk about sound , for me the design is important.. so that's why I'm interested in Schiit. But in the end the sound will have the last world & everywhere I ask this question I receive different answers..so I'm still confused.




Yes, i agree with you. I choose magni over o2 because it has fantastic performance, is built in a far nicer chassis, and seems like a much better value with a lower price tag. When schiit meets or exceeds the competition in every area, the choice is obvious.

I only brought up o2 because you seemed certain that magni wouldnt work for you and i thought you might like to know of a similar option around the sane price point. If youve got the means to go for the asgard, then that seems like a solid choice.

If i wasnt on a strict budget, i would have gone asgard as well for the extra functionality and excellent solid state hifi reproduction.

That said, i think magni is a heck of an amplifier if you simply need rca->any headphone not called HE-6

Cheers


----------



## Byrnie

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> Just picked up a used Asgard 2 this week from another head-fier to replace my O2. This is a great headphone amp.
> 
> I do like the sound a little better than the O2 (using an ODAC), and it definitely has more headroom.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Wait no Ascend plug? hah j/k welcome to the club bud, I got mine a month ago and am loving it.  You can use it as a space heater!


----------



## cel4145

byrnie said:


> Wait no Ascend plug? hah j/k welcome to the club bud, I got mine a month ago and am loving it.  You can use it as a space heater!




I might try "turning up the heat" some more by getting an Emotiva mini-x a-100 and see how the SQ compares with the Indeed t-amp 

BTW: I have to keep mentioning the Ascends. One day the active-speaker-as-FOTY will be over and people will realize that driver and tweeter quality trump active crossovers and bi-amping


----------



## Byrnie

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> I might try "turning up the heat" some more by getting an Emotiva mini-x a-100 and see how the SQ compares with the Indeed t-amp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Nice and yea i'm just giving you a hard time, bud .  What cans are you using with your Asgard 2?


----------



## cel4145

byrnie said:


> Nice and yea i'm just giving you a hard time, bud .  What cans are you using with your Asgard 2?




K550s and SR255i. But the pre-amp capability was just as important to me as the headphone amp. I know that is not as big a factor with everyone else, but it is a strong consideration for purchasing the Asgard 2 for anyone who needs that. I spent more time and had more fun last night listening to my speakers and how the preamp affected the sound


----------



## Byrnie

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> K550s and SR255i. But the pre-amp capability was just as important to me as the headphone amp. I know that is not as big a factor with everyone else, but it is a strong consideration for purchasing the Asgard 2 for anyone who needs that. I spent more time and had more fun last night listening to my speakers and how the preamp affected the sound


 
  That was the deciding factor in me getting the Asgard 2 (the pre-amp capability).


----------



## markm1

Quote: 





byrnie said:


> That was the deciding factor in me getting the Asgard 2 (the pre-amp capability).


 
  Can you use them with a traditional stereo receiver/amp?


----------



## cel4145

markm1 said:


> Can you use them with a traditional stereo receiver/amp?




You sure can. Just connect the pre-outs on the Asgard 2 to one of the left/right RCA audio inputs on the receiver (CD, DVD, Aux, etc.)


----------



## khomanie

I got a B Stock from Schiit on Amazon for $199 + $16 shipping.  When I got it there was some slight marks on the front, one noticeable one near the headphone port.  But all in all for $50 savings, I am very happy.  It also includes the same 5 Year Warranty, which is pretty important to me.  I am running an Ipod Touch 3g(320k files) > Pure 20 Dac > Asgard 2 > Hd 650 and I can hear a big improvement over a E17 that I was using before the Asgard 2 came in.  I also have the following Headphones to try out - Fidelio X1 and Amperior.  For IEMS I have a Grado GR10 - I am dying to test on the lo gain with these. 
   
  For the Preamp I have an old Fisher Home Stereo that I will be using.  It is not the greatest system but will work for the time being.  I plan on upgrading to the AudioEngine A5+ in the future. 
   
  I almost bit on a Asgard V1 as they sell in the $130 - $150 range on the Bay, but I'm glad I went with my gut and spent a lil more on the V2.


----------



## KennethRoberts

For those who are interested, I've just posted a *review* of the B&O BeoPlay H6 headphones, driven by the Asgard 2.


----------



## khomanie

Quote: 





scottder said:


> Only had part of yesterday, so far so good. I used it mostly as a preamp for my new Monoprice speakers, which are a fantastic value for $165. Today I plan to spend more time with them and my Beyer 990 250 ohm. Bear in mind right now my only source is my old M-audio Transit. I am saving my pennies for a Bifrost next


 

 How do you connect the monoprice speakers to the A2?  I am assuming RCA to XLR?  I've never used XLR before, is there an input for each speaker?  On the picture of the back I just see1 XLR port. Please advise


----------



## MattTCG

Just wanted to chime in and say that the "synergy, pairing" or however you want to refer to it, is simply wonderful between the A2 and the hd650. I had doubts that the A2 could drive the hd650 to it's potential as it seems to scale nicely with more power. But in fact it's more than just about power for this pairing. The tone and timber just take on a wonderfully natural quality that makes for a hypnotic listen. 
   
  Hard to beat this amp if you've got the hd650 and $250 to spend. Highly recommended.


----------



## Byrnie

Quote: 





kennethroberts said:


> For those who are interested, I've just posted a *review* of the B&O BeoPlay H6 headphones, driven by the Asgard 2.


 
  Very cool man!  Thank you for the review.


----------



## KennethRoberts

Quote: 





byrnie said:


> Very cool man!  Thank you for the review.


 
   
  Thank you, Byrnie! If you're thinking about getting the H6, do. You won't regret it!


----------



## Byrnie

Quote: 





kennethroberts said:


> Thank you, Byrnie! If you're thinking about getting the H6, do. You won't regret it!


 
  If I get another pair of headphones my wife is going to kill me lol.  I have way too many as is.


----------



## nam3less

Quote: 





khomanie said:


> How do you connect the monoprice speakers to the A2?  I am assuming RCA to XLR?  I've never used XLR before, is there an input for each speaker?  On the picture of the back I just see1 XLR port. Please advise


 
  RCA to XLR. I recommend individual cables so you can position your speakers wherever. Like getting 2 of these:
   
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=115&cp_id=11509&cs_id=1150902&p_id=4777&seq=1&format=2
   
  The reason for needing 2 is that there is, like you mentioned, one XLR input per speaker.


----------



## jackson123

Stupid question I have the hd600's and was wondering if I should use the high or low gain to get the best sound?  I'm using the Bifrost and A2 and want to obtain the cleanest sound I can get. I'm using XP and have the A2 knob about 2/3's and foobar about less than half. It sounds good, but I'm sure you know a better way so please forgive my ignorance.


----------



## Chris_Himself

jackson123 said:


> Stupid question I have the hd600's and was wondering if I should use the high or low gain to get the best sound?  I'm using the Bifrost and A2 and want to obtain the cleanest sound I can get. I'm using XP and have the A2 knob about 2/3's and foobar about less than half. It sounds good, but I'm sure you know a better way so please forgive my ignorance.


 
  
 They're the same, it just uses a resistor for the low gain that gets switched on/off. You would just use whatever is more convenient/has enough volume for you. Some people like to adjust their volume pot a lot or a little. I asked something similar as well, no sweat!


----------



## Defiant00

jackson123 said:


> Stupid question I have the hd600's and was wondering if I should use the high or low gain to get the best sound?  I'm using the Bifrost and A2 and want to obtain the cleanest sound I can get. I'm using XP and have the A2 knob about 2/3's and foobar about less than half. It sounds good, but I'm sure you know a better way so please forgive my ignorance.


 
  
 Technically the cleanest, lowest distortion sound should be had with:
 foobar and Windows volume controls at 100%, set to 24 bit output
 A2 set to low gain (less distortion)
  
 With that said, with my HD600s I can't hear any difference between low and high gain other than the obvious volume difference.


----------



## MattTCG

Hey, I've had my A2 on hi gain for my hd650 since I got. For giggles, I decided to bump it to low and give a a whirl. Call me crazy but after adjust the volume I kinda like it better on low.


----------



## jackson123

matttcg said:


> Hey, I've had my A2 on hi gain for my hd650 since I got. For giggles, I decided to bump it to low and give a a whirl. Call me crazy but after adjust the volume I kinda like it better on low.


 
  
 I know what you mean. I had Foobar at 0dB and the A2 with high gain at 9 o'clock, but the sound was not good to my ears and the soundstage was all jacked up. So I set it to low gain, turned up the A2 Pot, and lowered foobar volume and what do you know it sounds much better. I guess there is no right or wrong way from what I gather, just depends on the person I guess.


----------



## MattTCG

Of course many will say that it comes down to the brain whispering things in your ear. But my ears are pretty decent and I say I can hear a small difference.


----------



## khomanie

I have a noob question.  I have a asgard 2 and currently use the pre-amp to a old Stereo System with RCA inputs.  The sound is barely ok, so I need to upgrade soon.  
  
 I was looking at the audioengine line.  I know I can buy either the A2, A5 or A5+.  
  
 But I was wondering if I can get a powered sub with speaker wire outs for the audtioengine P4 passive speakers and use the Asgard 2's pre-amp to feed the sub to power the P4's.
  
 So it would be Asgard 2 >powered sub's rca input > P4 
  
 I really wanted to get some A5+ and the S8 but thats like $700 and the powered sub and P4 would be about $300-$400.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## cel4145

I use a SVS SB-1000 which has RCA line in and line out. So I run the audio from my Asgard 2 to my sub and then to my speaker amp.

Update: I edited this because I missed what you were saying.


----------



## cel4145

khomanie said:


> I have a noob question.  I have a asgard 2 and currently use the pre-amp to a old Stereo System with RCA inputs.  The sound is barely ok, so I need to upgrade soon.
> 
> I was looking at the audioengine line.  I know I can buy either the A2, A5 or A5+.
> 
> ...




Powered sub speaker line outs pass through the audio signal from the speaker level in, which has to come from the speaker amp. They are not for powering external speakers. Get a Topping TP21 or Indeed TA2021 t-amp.


----------



## pdrm360

matttcg said:


> Of course many will say that it comes down to the brain whispering things in your ear. But my ears are pretty decent and I say I can hear a small difference.


 
  
 Interesting, to me it’s a bit more punchy on the hi gain for my HD700.


----------



## nkrueger

Just got my A2.  Only been listening for about an hour, but first impressions are:  Great detail, not overly bright.  Very nicely built, no transformer hum issues, and output is silent with full gain and no input (always a good sign).  I can hear the slightest of hum if I press my ear against the case, but only then.  This is completely fine, and is not indicative of any problems.  My setup is FLAC -> uDAC 2 -> Asgard 2 -> HD 650.  The Asgard appears to have plenty of power to drive these headphones to ear splitting levels.  I prefer the low gain setting.
  
 Pros:
 +Excellent build quality
 +Thing looks great
 +It will keep my hands warm on a cold day
 +Detailed sound, but not overly bright
 +Excellently balanced potentiometer minimal channel imbalance even when nearly off
  
 Cons:
 +Bass impact seems a little low, but that might just be the HD 650 isn't known for crazy bass
  
 Overall, I love this little amplifier already, and if it holds up, I would see no reason to replace it 
  
 Good job Schiit, as a fellow engineer, I am impressed with the build quality, price, and performance.  Keep on making great products!!!


----------



## tdockweiler

Thanks for the impressions...totally ignoring for now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Getting mine tomorrow and will read all that later. Don't want to spoil my surprise.
  
 Really looking forward to it..


----------



## wgb113

My Schiit is due We'd. Looking forward to it.

Bill


----------



## MattTCG

I think that the A2 is flying under the radar just a bit. Maybe being a little overlooked because of the price, if that is possible. It makes great music IMO at a very reasonable cost.


----------



## tdockweiler

EDIT: Had issue with my setup and will post new impressions later.
  
 USB port too close to my ethernet jack + poor shielding on cables is very bad.


----------



## TMRaven

Madness!!


----------



## MattTCG

The A2 and the hd650 is a very good pairing IMO. Let me know what you think if you still have the 650 tdock...


----------



## cel4145

tdockweiler said:


> Maybe it was the AC adapter of the hub screwing things up or poor quality USB cables (Belkin brand). I made sure no other devices were connected. I swear that one of these days I'm just going to spend $30 on some USB Snake Oil just to know for sure I've got a quality USB cable.




If you have a good working USB cable, a more expensive one won't improve anything. Belkin makes good USB cables. If you are afraid you have one that is not working properly, buy a couple of Monoprice USB cables and compare them all. The odds of all three not working properly is going to to be astronomical.


----------



## tdockweiler

cel4145 said:


> If you have a good working USB cable, a more expensive one won't improve anything. Belkin makes good USB cables. If you are afraid you have one that is not working properly, buy a couple of Monoprice USB cables and compare them all. The odds of all three not working properly is going to to be astronomical.


 
  
 Yeah probably not and I know USB cables aren't going to improve the sound etc unless the old cable is REALLY bad or defective. I've actually had a USB cable die once. Didn't think that was possible.
 I'm really questioning this Belkin cable. It's a 3 footer too. The USB hub was also a Belkin!
  
 I really like to try things out for myself. I don't mind paying $30 for a better built USB cable with good shielding that will last for 10 years+
 I bet with a fancy $30 cable my USB drive speeds will improve by at least 20MB/sec! Kidding...
  
 I haven't really heard any difference between interconnect cables since I had the HRT MSII DAC but the one I just bought at Wal-Mart (GE brand) today is no good. Sounds like poop with the Asgard 2. Could be placebo or whatever. (FIXED: interference to USB from ethernet. Poor shielding on cable made it worse?)
 I actually had to go out and buy a new cable with dual RCA jacks on both ends due to a new amp. Forgot about that. I usually buy cheap Mogami or Monoprice stuff. Whatever has good shielding.
  
 Guess I won't need a new USB cable now. Found a really thick clear one where you can see all the metal shielding inside it. I really dislike USB. I think if I get the Bifrost it will be the version with optical connection only.
  
 Why the heck is the Asgard 2 fixing faults with my setup! I didn't ask you to do that danggit!
  
 EDIT:
  
 Sometimes with the Asgard2 I'm getting all confused. Some music sounds really blurry/muffled with the Q701. My only idea is that the Asgard2/Modi combo is just more revealing of how bad each recording is. I don't know. The modded Q701 does this more often too. Bad recordings might even sound worse on the Asgard 2 compared to my Micro Amp. I don't mean harsh/bright recordings but ones that are just low bit-rate or not clear at all. Of course it still could be the Asgard 2 that is muffled, but I don't think so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Some ambient music sounds good but is just so muffled on nearly any setup.
  
 Haha maybe the Asgard 2 is more transparent than we give it credit for.


----------



## gefski

tdockweiler said:


> Yeah probably not and I know USB cables aren't going to improve the sound etc unless the old cable is REALLY bad or defective. I've actually had a USB cable die once. Didn't think that was possible.
> I'm really questioning this Belkin cable. It's a 3 footer too. The USB hub was also a Belkin!
> 
> I really like to try things out for myself. I don't mind paying $30 for a better built USB cable with good shielding that will last for 10 years+
> ...




Maybe you could school me on how a USB hub could "improve or fix" anything. Doesn't it get the signal from a USB port? Just asking, I've never used one, thanks.


----------



## tdockweiler

gefski said:


> Maybe you could school me on how a USB hub could "improve or fix" anything. Doesn't it get the signal from a USB port? Just asking, I've never used one, thanks.


 
  
 Remember, I mean POWERED USB hub. So the DAC is getting extra power from the wall.
 Well, when I first got my HRT MSII I connected it to my laptop's USB port.
 When i'd scroll up and down in windows I'd get pops/clicks and weird noises. Then randomly I'd get screeching through my headphones until I yanked the cable.
 I even tried switching ports without any luck.
 I think the ports were just underpowered (USB 2.0 still) and really poor quality.
  
 When I switched to a powered USB hub all those noises and screeching vanished. The sound also seemed more smooth and don't ask me how. I know it's all 1s and 0s etc
  
 On a desktop it's less of an issue. My laptop was an HP. It's still going today and built like a tank but it's USB ports are awful.
  
 My trust of USB ports is so bad now because of that laptop that I nearly always use a powered HUB. Using the DAC without one and so far so good.
  
 I have noticed degraded sound when using too long of a USB cable (6 feet+) but let's not derail the thread with that...
  
 EDIT:
  
 BTW you know what's also stupid? I use a laptop hard drive on my laptop or blu-ray player with a 6" USB cable and it powers up just fine. I lose the original cable and try a longer one and it just clicks and not enough power to spin up! What the heck? I'm no technical guru but this is weird! One USB drive I have is so power hungry that it required two USB connections. It's only a laptop drive.
  
 I think what I need to get is an internal USB CARD. I have a good motherboard too. MSI and not too old.


----------



## MattTCG

^^ This is why I only use toslink...dac to pc.


----------



## cel4145

matttcg said:


> ^^ This is why I only use toslink...dac to pc.




I have the opposite problem. The motherboard on my PC has a poor optical plug. Evern optical cable I tried had trouble seating correctly in it, and it would lose the connection.


----------



## tdockweiler

WOW! This has been driving me bonkers. The Asgard2 would randomly sound really bad...
  
 You wouldn't believe what i've had to do so far to get it to sound good..nearly all day back and forth.
  
 First I thought it was a bad powered USB hub so I connected it straight to the computer. PERFECT! Fixed.
 Bought a new RCA cable and then it sounded awful again. What the heck?
 Tried another with good shielding. Fixed! Well..nope not really. Shielding maybe made it sound that way.
 I tried to use those crappy cables I thought were the problem and it sounded GOOD!! Annoying..
  
 So I move my USB cable up one row on the back of the PC. BINGO!
  
 Want to know what it was? USB port too close to my ethernet jack that was in use!
 Now fingers crossed this was 100% the problem. Both ports are USB 2.0. I need to block one off.
 This is probably why my USB hub sounded broken.
  
 Want to know what the Asgard2 sounded like with this issue?
  
 Background details would almost magically go distant and sound like they had no weight to them. Like lifeless. What?! How?!
 Mids really thin..no life to them. This is what gave me an impression of it sounding WAAAAY too relaxed and laid back.
 Soundstage was really weird and imaging seemed off like I was struggling to pinpoint things.
 Strangely the sound was smooth. Too smooth. Seemed like everything lacked clarity and detail.
  
 So basically viewing Head-Fi ruined the sound of my Asgard2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 EDIT: What I don't get is that I swear I used the same port (next to ethernet jack) with my Micro Amp and no such issues. Maybe my Micro Amp filters crap better. Doubt it.
 Maybe poor shielding on the cables used for the Asgard 2 made it worse.
  
 I think this might be some serious competition for my favorite Micro Amp. The O2 was the closest i've come to matching that. The Micro (like the Asgard2) has smoother treble. The Asgard2 might even have smoother treble than even my Micro Amp.  I'm really a huge fanboy of that amp and wouldn't sell it for even $600 when they're sold out. Asgard 2 definitely sounds neutral. Really liking it's treble.
  
 Using the modded Q701 and sounds good (when my DAC is not attached to a bad port!). Maybe i'll actually try the HD-650 on it tomorrow..
  
 Basically the Asgard 2 just sounds like my Modi at the moment. Ugh, sorry guys. But the Modi is awesome so that's a good thing! You need a $250+ amp to really hear it at it's best!! Ok, maybe I made that up.  Not sure if I could pass a blind test between the Asgard 2 and Micro + upgraded PS (with the Q701). For the song I'm listening too right now I got all confused there for a second and thought I was listening to my other amp. Whoops. Both sound pretty transparent and musical


----------



## TMRaven

I'm assuming you're looping the same track over and over again when you're hearing these changes in SQ?


----------



## MattTCG

The modi just didn't do anything for me. In fact the m/m combo sound thin and "metallic" to me. The A2 with uberfrost is superior in every way IMO.


----------



## jjsoviet

Signing in with my Asgard 2 + Bifrost stack! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  

  

  
  
  
 Amazing sound from this pair with my HD600.


----------



## MattTCG

Awesome and congrats!! That stack will pair really well with the Senn's.


----------



## tdockweiler

matttcg said:


> The modi just didn't do anything for me. In fact the* m/m combo sound thin and "metallic" to me*. The A2 with uberfrost is superior in every way IMO.


 
  
 You should give it another chance sometime.
 Yeah IMO that's coming from the Magni and not the Modi. The Modi doesn't really have such a sound to my ears. Not even close. I did hear that with the Magni. The Modi doesn't sound bright/thin at all and that's after maybe 6-8 months of use.
 The only way I can get it to sound thinner is to compare it to my E17. E17 has a very subtle touch of warmth. The Modi/ODAC even seem more transparent than the O2 itself! Ok it sounds weird saying that!
  
 When I compared the Modi to the ODAC with the Headroom Micro it's was incredibly hard for me to hear any difference at all. With that amp it's usually easy to hear DAC changes (if they have any coloration).
 My brain kept saying "Oh, this ODAC sounds clearer" but then it could have been placebo. The difference was much smaller than the difference between the HRT MSII and ODAC. That was stupid easy to hear the differences there.
  
 I think the Modi might really require a different/better amp than the Magni to hear it at it's best.
  
 The only major thing that stuck out for me was that the Modi sounded like it had slightly better soundstage depth, but people tell me this is impossible! Or wait..they also say that the Modi is not transparent if there is a difference. Nonsense!
  
 TL;DR:
  
 Both the ODAC and Modi sound very transparent to me. Modi just sounded slightly better to me. The soundstage depth on the ODAC sounds weird at times. It felt like everything in the center position was coming from one single spot in front of me. Nearly always the same. Any change in distance was much harder to hear. Don't know what on earth was causing this and most would overlook it. Maybe the Modi has less treble (and bass) extension to make some things seem like they have more depth in the recording, but I doubt it.
  
 To me they're both equally good and I'd be happy with either one. I'd maybe fail a blind test. Pretty sure of it unless I tested these things. I got the same results with all my headphones.


----------



## tdockweiler

tmraven said:


> I'm assuming you're looping the same track over and over again when you're hearing these changes in SQ?


 
  
 Yep..mostly with tracks that have a large soundstage and some recordings that are fairly warm.
 The biggest difference is when I listen to the Buena Vista Social Club CD.
 I have maybe a playlist of a few dozens tracks i've memorized so I can test things.
  
 With the "bad" USB port that whole CD is just thin and lifeless.
 I wanted to think that this was normal but it's definitely not. Sounds really bad and makes me not like the Asgard 2 at all.
  
 I actually don't know if the port is really bad or if it's caused by some sort of interference from the ethernet jack or poor shielding.
 Maybe it's just a combo of poor shielding on the USB and RCA cables that make it so bad.
  
 I ordered some Monoprice USB cables with a ferrite core and will get a USB card. Right now it's sounding great so I don't want to make it worse again!
  
 What I should do is swap USB cables again on the bad port and see if it's caused by poor USB shielding. Would be interesting. Hardly seems possible!
  
 Maybe it improves when the ethernet jack is not in use


----------



## MattTCG

I have only heard the m/m stack together, but I have heard several times now. I suggested it for a friend who was just getting started and had a limited budget. He comes over from time to time and we will spend some time switching back and forth. I think that the m/m stack is pretty good for the money but I always come away feeling that it just sound "pretty good." 
  
 I need to try the modi with the lyr or A2 and see what kind of results that I can get.


----------



## tdockweiler

matttcg said:


> I have only heard the m/m stack together, but I have heard several times now. I suggested it for a friend who was just getting started and had a limited budget. He comes over from time to time and we will spend some time switching back and forth. I think that the m/m stack is pretty good for the money but I always come away feeling that it just sound "pretty good."
> 
> I need to try the modi with the lyr or A2 and see what kind of results that I can get.


 
  
 I would like to try the ODAC again. Honestly sometimes it's hard to really know an amp or DACs true sound until i've used it for at least 6 months. I did maybe a few hours of ODAC/Modi comparisons. It was so tough!
 It took me quite a long time to figure out the Magni and my Micro Amp. For the longest time I kept describing my Micro Amps "sound" when it was just my DAC's colorations (HRT MSII). I learned my lesson there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Right now I suggest the O2+Modi to people. Sounds weird and an ugly combo but I like it. O2 still seems like it has a hint of brightness in the treble (barely audible) with the Q701 but some said it might be due to a weaker wall wart. Doubt it.
 Not really a fan of the Magni with the Q701 for some reason. It wasn't terrible and kind of OK sometimes. I'd probably use that combo with a warmer source like the E17. O2 sounds smoother than the Magni, but the Micro/Asgard 2 is even better!
  
 Actually I have zero problems suggesting the Magni for a Sennheiser or whatever. I know some love it with brighter headphones but I'm just too dang picky.
  
 Despite it being somewhat colored I still like the Fiio E9! You can even find that for sometimes around $75. I don't know why but hearing DAC changes on that thing is a million times harder than it is on my Micro Amp (and probably the O2/Asgard2)


----------



## tdockweiler

FYI if anyone is curious my issues were definitely caused by some sort of interference.
 I used the same bad port with a better shielded USB cable (it's VERY heavy and thick and has foil shielding) with two large ferrite beads and it was perfect. I also had to use better shielded interconnect cables (don't know if that helped).
  
 I then tried my older Belkin cable and attached two ferrite beads and it sounded a little better but not really sure. That could be my brain imagining things.
  
 So I need to plug my DAC into the USB port that's furthest away from the ethernet jack.
 For best results I also need a really well shielded USB and RCA cable.
  
 This is crazy...I wonder what it is that's causing that? My computer's power supply is really good.
  
 I hear no noise from the Asgard 2 when play is stopped.
  
 After I removed those ferrite beads from the USB cable (I don't even know if they would actually do anything if they're attached to the outside?) it seemed to be fine for a few minutes and then later got worse without changes.
  
 So all those issues were a random occurrence when connected to the port closest to the Ethernet jack.
  
 Pretty cool how I can hear all these things with the Modi and Asgard 2.
  
 BTW I never knew how huge of an effect such noise/interference could have on sound quality! Pretty amazing. Seems I learned something new today. Still wish I knew why I don't hear it on my other amp.
  
 EDIT:
  
 Ugh..guess it's back to a powered USB hub maybe until I get a USB card. Whenever I crank the Asgard 2 up high I can hear static when I scroll up and down in Windows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Has to be at like 70% volume though.
 I guess my PC is a noise monster.
  
 Removed $4 GE RCA cables and noise was reduced a little but still not good enough.
  
 This is what I used to be 100% noise/interference free on any volume level with the Q701, Modi and Asgard2:
  
 Powered USB port hub with it attached to port furthest away from ethernet jack. Thick clear USB cables with two ferrite beads and metal shielding. I don't trust ferrite beads on USB for some reason.
 $9 Ge Ultra Pro RCA cables with metal shielding (they're clear so you can see it). Monoprice ones have good shielding too. Don't get the thinner car audio version. The shielding is much worse.
  
 The PC is not some random piece of junk so I'm surprised about all this.
  
 Kind of like how some amps find faults in my setup even if it's small. The O2, Micro and Asgard 2 did this. The Asgard 2 seems to suffer the most from noise/interference.  I had that problem with the Magni too. Asgard 2 supposedly has tons of noise filtering.


----------



## TMRaven

You might ask your power company to run new cable to your house from the transformer to make sure the issue isn't being generated there.


----------



## jjsoviet

^ I think that's it. Sounds like the entire house isn't grounded properly which explains the computer noise. 
  
 I'm not really not hearing any noise on my setup since using optical instead of USB (which has a very slight noise floor on my last DAC) with my Bifrost.


----------



## tdockweiler

This thing sure seems like a complete noise magnet just like the Magni. I guess it has filtering inside or whatever. The O2 and my Micro were always dead silent and didn't have such weird issues. I think my system is actually fine because with two others amps there is no problem.
  
 Today I was trying the HD-650 for several hours with both the Asgard 2 and Micro Amp + Astrodyne.
 Micro sounds much more clear, spacious and airy sounding yet it's still full sounding and not thinner. Yeah and that's with the HD-650! On the Asgard 2 it's more blurry/fuzzy sounding but still pretty good. Almost like a thin layer of something over the sound in comparison. This was on Tony Bennett recordings where he sounds like he's singing in a bar/club. There is some air in the recording but mostly not audible with the Asgard2 for me. *The differences are not like night and day and kind of subtle.* Micro seems a little more detailed but not quite sure. The overall "sound signature" seems pretty similar but the Asgard 2 seems just a tad darker (but certainly not a dark amp!).
  
 Basically right now it sounds good but not great. Sounds like a good quality $200-$250 amp. Sounds pretty relaxed, smooth and laid back sort of (still measuring flat). It doesn't seem to have a crystal clear sound or be super revealing and detailed. It makes sense why it would sound good with a DT-990 or a Grado. I really like it with the modded Q701 (which is a little bassier/fuller than normal).
  
 I would say the Micro is similar to the A2 but with the crystal clear sound of the O2 mixed in and even smoother treble than what the O2 had. The Micro + Astrodyne sounds like a more refined and smoother sounding O2 to my ears.
  
 The Micro Amp was $330 new and the Astrodyne usually goes for $60-$100. Hardly fair to compare them maybe. The Micro really is worth $330. Because of this is makes sense why the Micro might sound better. The Micro isn't just some weak overpriced portable amp to ME.
  
 I want to compare the two for the next week but the Asgard 2 might be a keeper. It wouldn't be my first pick under $300 for the HD-650 though. Maybe 2nd but not sure. I actually did love the O2 with the HD-650. Yeah weird.
  
 I do love how the Asgard 2 has pretty smooth treble. Theres a good chance I might prefer the Asgard 2 to the O2 but not sure yet. Asgard 2 definitely does sound neutral to me. I like it more than the Asgard 1 and not sure what changed. Maybe nothing but more jiggawatts! Kidding and I've read the comparisons to the A1.
  
 Right now I have the Asgard 2 sitting very far away and isolated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 I wonder how the Matrix M-Stage compares to the Asgard 2...


----------



## wahsmoh

tdockweiler said:


> This thing sure seems like a complete noise magnet just like the Magni. I guess it has filtering inside or whatever. The O2 and my Micro were always dead silent and didn't have such weird issues. I think my system is actually fine because with two others amps there is no problem.
> 
> Today I was trying the HD-650 for several hours with both the Asgard 2 and Micro Amp + Astrodyne.
> Micro sounds much more clear, spacious and airy sounding yet it's still full sounding and not thinner. Yeah and that's with the HD-650! On the Asgard 2 it's more blurry/fuzzy sounding but still pretty good. Almost like a thin layer of something over the sound in comparison. This was on Tony Bennett recordings where he sounds like he's singing in a bar/club. There is some air in the recording but mostly not audible with the Asgard2 for me. *The differences are not like night and day and kind of subtle.* Micro seems a little more detailed but not quite sure. The overall "sound signature" seems pretty similar but the Asgard 2 seems just a tad darker (but certainly not a dark amp!).
> ...


 
  
 I think my Asgard 2 and DT880 250ohm are a perfect match. Asgard 2 is on the warmer side of neutral in my opinion. It adds more bass and weight to the mid and upper bass while keeping the treble sparkly and instruments far and wide. Could be a synergy issue with the HD650? I've heard they sound great with the Lyr


----------



## tdockweiler

wahsmoh said:


> I think my Asgard 2 and DT880 250ohm are a perfect match. Asgard 2 is on the warmer side of neutral in my opinion. It adds more bass and weight to the mid and upper bass while keeping the treble sparkly and instruments far and wide. Could be a synergy issue with the HD650? I've heard they sound great with the Lyr


 
  
 Well, it still sounds good with the HD-650 and really just comes down to preferences. I imagine the Asgard 2 should be fine for anything but not sure.
  
 It's been a constant struggle to get the Asgard 2 to sound good. Don't know what the heck was going on. I'm now about 95% there is nothing wrong with my computer, USB ports or hub. I mean all my other amps are perfect.
  
 Unlike my Micro Amp the Asgard 2 benefits from a surge protector with noise filtering.
  
 I moved it about 4 feet away from my computer and monitor and so far so good. For best results I have to use cables with the best shielding I can find.
  
 Yeah on the Asgard 2 I can actually HEAR a difference with RCA cables. Weird right?
  
 Bizarre how there is no noise at all when I turn the volume up. I fixed that and it wasn't the problem.
  
 This stupid thing has been driving me nuts!!
  
 EDIT: I think this thing might be dead or dying because I just got random massive bass bloat. LOL great...


----------



## Byrnie

cel4145 said:


> If you have a good working USB cable, a more expensive one won't improve anything. Belkin makes good USB cables. If you are afraid you have one that is not working properly, buy a couple of Monoprice USB cables and compare them all. The odds of all three not working properly is going to to be astronomical.



I have to second what cel said, i bought 5 cables from them and am very pleased with the results


----------



## tdockweiler

I think my Asgard 2 is defective. I'll triple check things tomorrow and try many sources that aren't USB. I will also try another computer.
  
 I went to Radioshack to try two more random things before I go crazy. Bought a new interconnect cable and USB cable just for the heck of it. Didn't want to wait for my Monoprice order to arrive.
  
 Everything sounded fine with the new RCA cable and then after 15 minutes all the life of the music got sucked out. Vanished. Then after awhile it comes back!
 Randomly sounds like there is absolutely no fullness to anything.
  
 Right now I'm listening to a Philip Glass song and it feels like i'm listening to it on a portable radio.
  
 EDIT:
  
 Out of nowhere I came up with this idea to disable some things in my BIOS. I disabled SpeedSTEP/EIST that regulates CPU speed depending on use. I also increased the Northbridge voltage a little.
 It's now been 30 minutes and everything sounds good and no randomly degraded sound quality. With my luck it will probably screw up again later. I have a quad core Q6600 so its not too slow and old.
  
 No idea how I have not heard this even once with my other amps. I've had that Speedstep thing active for maybe 4 months with zero problems.
  
 Only change was swapping to a new Radioshack cable but the problem came back before I did the changes in the BIOS.
  
 I also set Power Saving to "High Performance". I've always made sure to never ever put USB devices to sleep.


----------



## TMRaven

Again, are you listening to the same song on a loop when you're hearing these changes?  Thinking the amp sounds different when changing to different songs with different approaches to recording and mastering doesn't seem too sound to me.


----------



## tdockweiler

tmraven said:


> Again, are you listening to the same song on a loop when you're hearing these changes?  Thinking the amp sounds different when changing to different songs with different approaches to recording and mastering doesn't seem too sound to me.


 
  
 Oh no I definitely don't listen at random like that when comparing things. There is such huge variations in some songs so that's definitely a big no-no for me. I have a playlist with a bunch of songs I memorized. I really like to use good recordings with a large soundstage. I remember once when I was comparing the HD-600 and 650 I could barely hear any difference with some songs. With specific music it was easy.
  
 I try to not compare when there is a song I haven't heard a million times.
  
 With my main amp and the Q701 there are songs that sound like i'm listening to an AD700 and then the next sounds like i'm listening to an HD-650 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Sometimes I think when people criticize a specific headphones it's just the recordings fault! Like "vocals are too distant sounding" or "too harsh and tinny". Well I have recordings that sounds exactly like that on almost anything! I even have some junk with bloated bass IN the recording. That was nice of them!
  
 Hmm, there's some bad recordings that actually sound 10x worse on the Asgard2. I mean the recording quality. One that sounds really bad is "Thin Air" from Pearl Jam. Not sure why it sounds so bad. It's 320kbps but sounds like 128kbps.


----------



## TMRaven

I can understand using a select few songs you know by heart when comparing headphones, but in this special case it might be fun to just loop one song over and over for an hour and see if it ever changes for you.


----------



## tdockweiler

Oh yeah I did that a ton too.
  
 Right now everything is sounding really muffled again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I played "Thin Air" (Pearl Jam) straight through, tried another track and then went back to Thin Air and it sounded good!
 After a third time the bass is very bloated and the whole sound is really congested sounding.
  
 Guess I will try a docked Ipod Touch or a CD player as a source tomorrow.
  
 One track I loop over and over now randomly gets bloated in the bass and then the mids are shoved forward.
 Something seriously wrong! It's not a specific area in the track.
  
 If everything is A-OK on a different non-computer source I will be shocked!
  
 At least this time it took 45 minutes for things to go south...


----------



## wahsmoh

I'm a firm believer in pixies and fairy dust existing in your interconnects that make things sound better. I'm not going to say that I would justify spending anything more than $50 on a single cable, but I have some decent cables that are supposed to be for audio. I'm running Audioquest USB forest from my Schiit Uberfrost then PYST RCAs connecting the stack to my Asgard 2. Uberfrost was a huge upgrade from using my HT omega soundcard's DAC.  While they are cheap interconnects they're still quality and I would use them any day over the cheapo plastic red and white RCAs


----------



## xero404

I had a horrible hum and beeping from my asgard 2 using the RCA outs on my titanium hd when i first got it. It was dead silent when my computer was off and connected to my ipod using the RCA to 3.5mm so i figured i had a ground loop of some sort even though i was on a power conditioner. I bought a Hum-x and problem was solved.


----------



## tdockweiler

I tried the Asgard 2 with my Xbox 360 last night.
 Setup was optical to E17 with amp disabled. The signal was then sent to the Asgard.
 In Fallout 3 with the HD-650 everything was super full sounding and almost abnormally so. Like the bass was adding weight to EVERYTHING. It sounded like it had bass bleed. Huh?!
 Low mids seemed too forward. I think E17 DAC + Asgard 2 is a bad combo for me. Strangely it sounded more normal with just the E17 and even the soundstage was larger!
 The E17 isn't has a slight touch of warmth itself too. I guess the two together is like a double whammy in terms of warmth.
  
 This morning I woke up and tried a docked Ipod Touch 2G to the Asgard for an hour. Everything was excessively warm and rather fuzzy sounding. The HD-650 sounded more veiled than ever before. Seemed darker than i've ever heard it.
 The sound was congested, lacked detail and clarity. The Ipod Touch 2G was almost unrecognizable. It normally sounds thin/cold and sometimes bright.
  
 So my Asgard 2 is either defective or extremely warm/congested. Right now it's like the warmest and most fuzzy sounding amp i've ever heard. Luckily it's a little better on my computer setup. I hope it's defective because it sounds pretty bad now.
  
 It's possible everything is fine and maybe the Asgard 2 sound is not for me. I don't know why but it seemed to get warmer sounding after the first day. On day 1 it didn't really seem warm at all and really neutral.
 I'm not going to mention anything about burn-in and I'm sure they do some at the factory. Let's not go there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Going to listen to it for a few hours today and try to not over-analyze things. I tried that earlier and it didn't work out. Hated most every minute of it.


----------



## cel4145

tdockweiler said:


> So my Asgard 2 is either defective or extremely warm/congested. Right now it's like the warmest and most fuzzy sounding amp i've ever heard. Luckily it's a little better on my computer setup. I hope it's defective because it sounds pretty bad now.




Seems like your best bet now is to send it back. Stop testing. Have Schiit check it out. If there's a problem with the amp, they can send you a new one. If they say it's fine, then you know the Asgard 2 is not for you.


----------



## tdockweiler

cel4145 said:


> Seems like your best bet now is to send it back. Stop testing. Have Schiit check it out. If there's a problem with the amp, they can send you a new one. If they say it's fine, then you know the Asgard 2 is not for you.


 
  
 Yep I'm thinking of doing that after giving it a few more hours.
  
 I did have some weird chemical like smell in my bedroom last night but it's probably not coming from the amp. No blown caps or anything that I can see from the outside. Could have been my neighbors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 It's not that fried electronics smell. That's the worst..


----------



## cel4145

tdockweiler said:


> Yep I'm thinking of doing that after giving it a few more hours.




I would always 2nd guess myself if I didn't send it back after having your experience.


----------



## tdockweiler

cel4145 said:


> I would always 2nd guess myself if I didn't send it back after having your experience.


 
  
 Yeah I'm going to return it.
 It doesn't make any sense why i've had to go through so much trouble just to get it to sound right.
 Haha, maybe it just needed more burn in. I never believe in that non-sense. The increase in warmth is just really dramatic. Now it's like it has an overdose of it and sounds worse than on day 1 and 2.
 I'm going to laugh if it's defective and I spent so much time listening to it. Right now theres maybe only a 50/50 chance something's wrong.
  
 I'm betting I just don't like the sound and it's really supposed to be VERY warm. Like I said..on day 2 it didn't seem too warm at all. Bizarre.


----------



## Defiant00

I wouldn't describe my A2 as warm. Physically, sure; but it's a very clean and clear sound signature. Sounds like yours is defective.


----------



## MattTCG

defiant00 said:


> I wouldn't describe my A2 as warm. Physically, sure; but it's a very clean and clear sound signature. Sounds like yours is defective.


 
  
 I agree with both of these statements. I'd send it back. Sounds like you just got a lemon. It's a great amp.


----------



## tdockweiler

defiant00 said:


> I wouldn't describe my A2 as warm. Physically, sure; but it's a very clean and clear sound signature. Sounds like yours is defective.


 
  
 Ok, so this is weird then. That's really good to know.
 I sent it back today and they should get it on Thursday.
  
 I really hope it's defective because I'm willing to give it another chance. If not than I guess I just don't like it. I'll feel sort of bad if it's 100% OK.
  
 Like I said before..the first few days were good when it wasn't randomly sounding weird. Yet with the same exact setup the other amps were OK.
 I must have posted a ton of random stuff on here and then I'd have to go back and remove them because somehow it had fixed itself. Felt like I was thread crapping with all my problems.
  
 LOL I even cleaned my ears out and tried to make sure my HD-650 drivers didn't pop loose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 On day two with the 650 it didn't sound all that dramatically different than my other amp (which is a good thing).


----------



## MattTCG

If this is the only amp you have that displays the weird behavior then I'd say something is wrong with it.


----------



## tdockweiler

matttcg said:


> If this is the only amp you have that displays the weird behavior then I'd say something is wrong with it.


 
  
 I thought maybe that it was some sort of weird interference or noise coming from my computer that was degrading the sound.
 I think the problem kept changing from bad usb port to bad usb cable to bad RCA cable. I even ordered a new USB card thinking it was my computers fault.
  
 It did seem to sound best when I had nothing but cables with thick shielding. Then of course the issue was so random that it probably didn't do a thing.
 I even tried switching to different surge protectors and even directly to the wall.
  
 The biggest weirdness was when randomly all the life of the music would be sucked out. Like everything went so dull/flat/boring. Like coming from a radio. I also experienced random changes in the bass quantity and how forward the low mids were too. Not due to the tracks. Now it's just flabby bass and lots of warmth. Much darker.


----------



## cel4145

tdockweiler said:


> LOL I even cleaned my ears out




Please don't tell us what was inside


----------



## tdockweiler

cel4145 said:


> Please don't tell us what was inside


 
  
 Haha..nothing.
 I must be abnormal because I clean my ears and use Q-tips religiously.
 It really does improve audio quality 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I swear that sometimes headphones sound worse when you're congested, stressed, tired or are sick. It all varies. This definitely wasn't the case.
  
 Luckily I don't do any of that Ear candling nonsense! I'd probably set my head on fire.


----------



## mrscotchguy

tdockweiler said:


> Ok, so this is weird then. That's really good to know.
> I sent it back today and they should get it on Thursday.
> 
> I really hope it's defective because I'm willing to give it another chance. If not than I guess I just don't like it. I'll feel sort of bad if it's 100% OK.
> ...




I have a few questions for you to better understand the situation. (I wish I could have responded before you shipped your Schiit back). First and foremost, if there is anything even slightly off, the guys at Schiitnwill take care of you, as they are incredible on the customer service end. I had to troubleshoot my Bifrost a while back, so I feel your frustration. I am hoping I can help clear up if you we're doing anything "wrong" on the PC side. 


1) Is your PC overclocked?
2) Did you try different USB ports or just the one close to the Ethernet port?
3) Did your hook up your A2 to a non-digital source? (stereo, cd play, etc)
4) Did you try using different gain settings to see if that changed the sound?
5) What equipment do you currently have at the moment?
6) When your A2 sounded bad, was is in the middle of a sound/listening session? Or was is between songs or switching different headphones?
7) Do you listen to FLAC or other higher quality recordings?


Factors to consider:
My Asgard1 needs 45-60 minutes under load to warmup before it would sound its best. If you listened for a few hours, turned it off, and come back to re-listen... I wouldn't be surprised if you interpreted the sound that way. A cold Schiit sounds lifeless to my ears.

After upgrading, I noticed both more positives and more negatives in recordings. My Schiit stack gave me a sense of clarity and revealed many details that I may have missed otherwise. It also shows me when a recording is at fault. Bad recordings can easily detract from an enjoyable experience.

Playing around with Windows sound settings in the control center can alter the sound dramatically (and not in a good way)! By accidentally setting the sampling rate too high, the sound can sound mechanical and fake. Be sure to use recommended settings or test Wasapi/ASIO to get a true sound without Microsoft's programing interference. I am not suggesting that your problem is your DAC with limited infor, but make sure you can safely rule out that it is not DAC or software related first.

Troubleshooting can be very tiresome, but it's very easy to misjudge components without separating equipment and testing with some sort of control. I hope Schiit can shed some light on your situation, and hope it gets resolved quickly. But in the meantime, don't over think it, be sure to take time to enjoy the music. I noticed I wasn't having fun anymore when I kept A/B 10-15 second clips of songs to try to hear differences between cables or pads or tubes. Try not to second guess yourself or get too caught up with switching out cables every 5 minutes.

Good Luck


----------



## tdockweiler

mrscotchguy said:


> 1) Is your PC overclocked?
> 2) Did you try different USB ports or just the one close to the Ethernet port?
> 3) Did your hook up your A2 to a non-digital source? (stereo, cd play, etc)
> 4) Did you try using different gain settings to see if that changed the sound?
> ...


 
  
 I'll try to be quick here so I don't flood the thread with a bunch of my problems. More impressions of the thing the better!
 You wouldn't believe how many different things i've tried. I must have spent 6 hours and every combination of port, usb cable, interconnect cable etc. I basically wasted my whole Monday on this and I worked Sunday so I had it off.
 At different times I thought it was interferences from the ethernet jack and then bad usb cable, port, RCA cable or noise coming from the wall. Turns out that after all this there is really nothing wrong with my system!
 PC is not overclocked and I disabled any power saving features. With the same exact setup the E17 and Modi to my Micro Amp sound great! I also tried an Ipod Touch 2G docked, Clip+, Ipod Classic and two full sized CD players (Denon 1920/Oppo etc).
 Tried using different gain settings. When listening to the Asgard 2 the first day I had it on for 6-7 hours straight. Day two I'm not sure really but I don't think it would have sounded this bad without warming up.
 It sounded the worst on the Xbox 360 with E17 as a DAC. Never once in my life did I ever hear bass bleed with a headphone when playing Fallout 3. It was really bizarre.
  
 So 50/50 chance it's bad. I thought maybe my ears were bad or something but my other system sounded perfect.
  
 Oh and I also tried this bizarre idea of plugging it into a wall outlet that was further away from my PC. I even moved the A2 about 4 feet away from the PC just to be safe. I also tried two high quality surge protectors with filtering. Isobar and a Furman.
  
 The sound randomly seemed to fade in and out, but then it'd sound great for awhile. This fading is very subtle at times.
  
 Most of my tracks are 128kbps AAC. Kidding. They're mostly FLAC but a few 320kbps files. I honestly cannot hear a difference between the two but I haven't tried in maybe 3 years. Some bad recordings in FLAC can still sound like 128kbps files to begin with!
  
  
 If it is 100% bad without any doubt I'm still willing to give it another try. I also don't think i've ever heard the Asgard 2 described as warm. Hmm, maybe it is to some? Usually its "dry". Supposedly the A1 is a little darker than the A2 but I don't know if that's true. The A2 on day 3 was definitely very warm sounding. I know the HD-650 is too but it seemed to make it even warmer than it already was.


----------



## wahsmoh

defiant00 said:


> I wouldn't describe my A2 as warm. Physically, sure; but it's a very clean and clear sound signature. Sounds like yours is defective.


 
  
 I would only describe the A2 as warm coming from my neutral and "bright" headphones. I could imagine with HD650s that it might sound too warm?? I don't have experience with an HD650 and A2 but I would say my DT880 actually sounds warmer than neutral and there's no bass bleed either. Hmm, I'm going to invite someone over with HD650s and test this out. I'd agree with others suggesting that you may have gotten a lemon. Mine sounded horrid the first day but after 50 hours of burn in it sounded miles better and less bloated with the bass.


----------



## wahsmoh

tdockweiler said:


> I'll try to be quick here so I don't flood the thread with a bunch of my problems. More impressions of the thing the better!
> You wouldn't believe how many different things i've tried. I must have spent 6 hours and every combination of port, usb cable, interconnect cable etc. I basically wasted my whole Monday on this and I worked Sunday so I had it off.
> At different times I thought it was interferences from the ethernet jack and then bad usb cable, port, RCA cable or noise coming from the wall. Turns out that after all this there is really nothing wrong with my system!
> PC is not overclocked and I disabled any power saving features. With the same exact setup the E17 and Modi to my Micro Amp sound great! I also tried an Ipod Touch 2G docked, Clip+, Ipod Classic and two full sized CD players (Denon 1920/Oppo etc).
> ...


 
 Good FLAC recordings will always sound better than 320kbps .mp3s. I've had some FLAC recordings where someone tried to compress an mp3 into an FLAC  smh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 My favorite recordings are in 24-bit 44100 Hz. I have some vinyl rips in 24-bit and 96000 Hz but they only sound good if they are ripped using a quality setup. I have three vinyl rip that sounds good without popping and hissing from a dirty record or bad cartridge. Most of my vinyl rips in 24-bit 96000 Hz have too much background noise.


----------



## tdockweiler

wahsmoh said:


> Mine sounded horrid the first day but after 50 hours of burn in it sounded miles better and less bloated with the bass.


 
  
 Haha, total opposite for me. I felt it sounded pretty good on day 1 and 2. Day 3...way too warm for me.
 On day 1 it sounded pretty close to my Micro Amp and maybe just a tiny bit more of warmth.
 I was even pretty convinced it was closer in sound to my Micro Amp than the O2..
 I even posted on here that it was a definite keeper (when it was sounding right).
  
 I got a USB card installed today (thanks to the Asgard 2) and no change/improvement in sound than going from the other ports or a powered USB hub.
 I guess that's good to know.
  
 I don't know how many hours of use I had on the Asgard 2 before I boxed it up but my guess is maybe 12-15. I got it this Saturday though.


----------



## TMRaven

Whenever you feel like selling off your 'defective' asgard 2 make sure to PM me.


----------



## tdockweiler

tmraven said:


> Whenever you feel like selling off your 'defective' asgard 2 make sure to PM me.


 
  
 Returned it on Tuesday. I don't know if they'll tell me if it's defective or just give me a refund.
 I actually want to try again if it's bad. If it's not bad i'll feel really stupid. I don't want Schiit to waste too much time on my nonsense.
 I didn't like the Asgard1 so I figured I'd give it another chance when the 2nd version came out. I thought maybe my DAC wasn't as good when I had the Asgard 1.
  
 After I bought the Asgard 2 I sold my O2 just to recover my money. Should have kept it! 2nd best budget amp i've heard.
  
 I don't know why I keep trying to find the PERFECT backup/bedroom amp. What's the point when it will probably only be used a few times a week..
  
 Somedays I think even the E17 gets the job done well enough for that and it even has optical inputs for my Xbox 360.
  
 One amp that looks perfect for that is the UHA-6S. It even has SPDIF input! An E17 on steroids would be perfect!


----------



## MattTCG

Just for the record, the A2 is one of the best most flexible amps that I've ever heard under $300. It's a clear an appreciable improvement from the original and borrows design and implementation from the mojo. It's a darn good amp. Sorry that you had trouble with it. 
  
 Actually I'm listening to it right now.


----------



## TMRaven

Didn't you sell yours and keep the lyr?


----------



## MattTCG

Bought it again.


----------



## mrscotchguy

As an A1 owner, I have someone potentially interested in purchasing it off my hands. How much of an improvement should I expect if I upgrade to the A2?


----------



## TMRaven

matttcg said:


> Bought it again.


 
  
  
 What are the comparisons like between the two and the magni?


----------



## MattTCG

tmraven said:


> What are the comparisons like between the two and the magni?


 
  
 I'm not a fan of the magni THB so please don't throw cabbages at me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 I just thought it sounded somewhat thin and metallic...just not quite right for me. 
  
The A2 on the other hand is really good. Great for my gr07mkii iem's and will still drive the hd650 and he400 with aplomb. Once you get past orthos other than the he400, the A2 will start to show it's limitations. The he500 sounded only reasonably good on the A2 as did the Maddog. 
  
That's where you'll need the lyr if you want to hear the most from those hp's.


----------



## Gnomeplay

matttcg said:


> I'm not a fan of the magni THB so please don't throw cabbages at me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I second that notion. I've not heard the Asgard 1 or 2 so I can't compare the two, but I have heard higher end Schiit gear and it all sounds great so far. There's just something about the Magni that I couldn't get in to.


----------



## tdockweiler

matttcg said:


> I'm not a fan of the magni THB so please don't throw cabbages at me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I felt the Magni was good at first but it's one amp that took me a good month to figure out. I also heard it the same way with the Q701. Keyword is "somewhat" which is important to point out and I agree with that.
 I think it's a better match with darker/warmer sounding headphones but not everyone will agree. I did think it was pretty good with my 598 and DJ100.
  
 I think the Magni + docked Ipod Touch 2G + Q701 was the worst combo i've ever heard. Touch 2G seems kind of bright too. Q701..not at all.
  
 I actually liked the E9 more than the Magni for the Q701, but the O2 was better than both. E9 might be a bit more "musical" (and darker/smoother) with the Q701 but the O2 seems more accurate.
 The O2 has has a hint of brightness in the treble with the Q701 (not like the Magni) and i've heard an upgraded AC adapter might help but I didn't get that far.
 I rarely experienced it but I heard it when shooting different guns in Fallout 3 etc. Kind of ear piercing. the Q701 never sounds that way.
  
 Wish I could have heard the A2 at it's best. Maybe it's just not for me..who knows..
  
 LOL maybe my Asgard 2 needs 50+ before it sounds right. Nearly impossible and I don't believe in such things..


----------



## TMRaven

matttcg said:


> I'm not a fan of the magni THB so please don't throw cabbages at me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 As far as thin, what kind of differences are we talking about here with Magni and A2's bass?


----------



## MattTCG

Raven...the A2 does have more weight and texture in the bass region. But it was the tone of the magni that really put me off. The A2 is just so natural with the way it voices the mids. The magni can not match it here, not even close.


----------



## TMRaven

I'll take your word for it, I just hope it's not typical head-fi hyperbole-- the whole 'not even close' thing.  I know your general sound preference is close to mine regardless.


----------



## MattTCG

Let me qualify those remarks. I just couldn't enjoy the magni because the tone sounded very odd to me (metallic). The A2 was and is very pleasant in it's tone and was and is very enjoyable for me.


----------



## BenTandBroken

Hey guys just wondering if anyone has used the Asgard 2 with an ODAC and/or modi. I have He-400's currently but am looking to upgrade in the future. Should i just get the Modi or is ODAC going to be better long term as I have never had a DAC before and am not looking to buy one again anytime soon. I typical use flac or cd quality music files. Thanks!


----------



## cel4145

I have the ODAC. Works great with the Asgard 2. But based on how people have described the ODAC and Modi as pretty similar in SQ, I'd say get the Modi unless you want an even smaller DAC


----------



## BenTandBroken

Well, still a difficult decision. Might I ask what HP you use with that combo?





cel4145 said:


> I have the ODAC. Works great with the Asgard 2. But based on how people have described the ODAC and Modi as pretty similar in SQ, I'd say get the Modi unless you want an even smaller DAC


----------



## cel4145

bentandbroken said:


> Well, still a difficult decision. Might I ask what HP you use with that combo?




Nothing hard to drive. K550 and SR225i.


----------



## MattTCG

When I compared the odac and the modi, I found that the odac was appreciably better IMO. It's also $50 more expensive so the formula for price vs performance holds true there. The o2 with RCA jacks is pretty darn good and would work with more expensive hp's quite well.


----------



## BenTandBroken

Alright thanks guys, I'm so excited! Buying my Asgard 2 today and will have the ODAC by Christmas!


----------



## BrownBear

bentandbroken said:


> Alright thanks guys, I'm so excited! Buying my Asgard 2 today and will have the ODAC by Christmas!


 
  
 Awesome. Be sure to keep us posted with some impressions. I have Asgard 1 and I'd love to compare 1 and 2 and see what some of the sonic differences are.


----------



## MattTCG

The A2 is a nice upgrade from the A1. To my ears, it's cleaner and the dynamics are better. The A2 borrows linage from the mojo which is good enough for me. Plus the preamp outs and gain switch make it very flexible. Tough to beat at $250.


----------



## TMRaven

I know it doesn't pertain to the Asgard, but how about the Modi to the Uber Bifrost?


----------



## BrownBear

matttcg said:


> The A2 is a nice upgrade from the A1. To my ears, it's cleaner and the dynamics are better. The A2 borrows linage from the mojo which is good enough for me. Plus the preamp outs and gain switch make it very flexible. Tough to beat at $250.


 
  
 That's good to know. I'd love to give it a listen. I mean I don't need anything more than a headphone amp, so that's why the A1 appeals to me, but regardless, A2 is something I need to hear.


----------



## tdockweiler

Really really hope my Asgard 2 was a lemon. I'm still looking forward to hearing a new one it if it was. Should know something within a few days I think.
 I think Schiit is pretty busy so i'm going to be very patient!
  
 Also, when comparing the ODAC and Modi it's usually best to do it on a very transparent amp like the O2 or Headroom Micro Amp. That way you don't hear any of the amp's colorations instead. When I compared them I had to switch from the Magni to the Micro. It was extremely hard for ME to hear any differences. Most of them could have been placebo and when it wasn't stupid easy to hear any differences I left them out of my review for them. For example, sometimes the ODAC sounded clearer but the difference was barely audible. Modi also didn't sound any warm/colder than the ODAC and no changes in tonality at all for me. NONE.
  
 I'd gladly take either the ODAC or Modi. There was one thing I felt the Modi did better so I kept that and sold my ODAC. Modi is really amazing with the Micro Amp. It's really smooth and even more so than the O2 itself (huh?!). It's weird but the Modi and ODAC sound more transparent than the O2 and Magni!
  
 O2 sounds like 97.9% transparent and the ODAC about 99% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You know I just say this kind of stuff to annoy people...oh and the Micro sounds about 100% transparent. I can't resist mentioning that amp whenever possible!
  
 Even if I had a $500 amp i'd still be using the Modi.
  
 BTW if it wasn't for the Modi i'd probably have never given the Asgard 2 a try. Right now i'm kind of a Modi and Micro Amp fanboy.
  
 Someday i'll try the Bifrost too since it uses the same brand of chipsets as the Modi. This doesn't always mean much though. Not really sure how you could improve the Modi any further..


----------



## MattTCG

Not to be a downer, but I think that the chance of having a "bad" A2 is small. Of course it's possible. I understand that you had other amps but your pc could still be the culprit IMO. Did you listen to the amp without the pc in the chain, say like with a cd player or mp3 player. 
  
 I've followed this thread from the beginning and the only real issues I've read about were the issues on the early units with hum and some cosmetic issues that have both been corrected. I honestly hope that something was wrong with the amp and that you problem is resolved. Post back and let us know.


----------



## tdockweiler

matttcg said:


> Not to be a downer, but I think that the chance of having a "bad" A2 is small. Of course it's possible. I understand that you had other amps but your pc could still be the culprit IMO. Did you listen to the amp without the pc in the chain, say like with a cd player or mp3 player.
> 
> I've followed this thread from the beginning and the only real issues I've read about were the issues on the early units with hum and some cosmetic issues that have both been corrected. I honestly hope that something was wrong with the amp and that you problem is resolved. Post back and let us know.


 
  
 Yeah I tried a ton of other sources with similar results. Docked Ipod Touch 2G, E17 from Xbox 360 (optical) and a full sized CD player. I even tried a Clip+!
 Strangely they all seemed to sound very similar which makes no sense. E17 from Xbox was the worst by far.  They all measure flat but yet it's pretty easy to hear the differences.
  
 No chance of it being my PC's fault since every other amp and DAC combo is perfect. It was the same setup i've had for years. I've been using my regular amps since last Tuesday and no problems.
 I spent 6+ hours troubleshooting my PC when there was never any problem to begin with. I even bought a USB card and got it in last week but there is no improvement or change in the sound from how it always was.
  
 I did have a bad Magni once (Schiit took care of it fast), but I'm sure the chances of having a bad Asgard 2 are even smaller.
  
 It's just too bad that the issue didn't occur immediately. That way I didn't have to waste nearly two days of my time on it..
  
 Who knows, maybe it's good and I just hated the A2. Not sure why it was so excessively warm for me. It's not coming from the headphone or source!
 Maybe a part inside is failing.
  
  
 Oh yeah...at first maybe I thought my ears were just tired or something but i'd switch to my other amps and they'd sound perfect. Even after giving my ears a rest there was really no change.
  
 Haha, maybe the Asgard 2 really does need crazy amounts of burn-in to be at it's best. Not going there..


----------



## MattTCG

The A2 is not excessively warm. It'd say it's clean and close to neutral.


----------



## cel4145

matttcg said:


> The A2 is not excessively warm. It'd say it's clean and close to neutral.




+1

I don't try to make some of the finer distinctions between amps that some people do. (Because of flaws in human audio perception, I think it's probably really, really hard to do with accuracy). But I didn't find my Asgard 2 to be significantly different in warmth than my O2. It seems to me that if there are any minor differences in warmth between it and another amp, once one stopped comparing their equipment and focused instead on the music, it would soon be forgotten.


----------



## markm1

cel4145 said:


> +1
> 
> I don't try to make some of the finer distinctions between amps that some people do. (Because of flaws in human audio perception, I think it's probably really, really hard to do with accuracy). But I didn't find my Asgard 2 to be significantly different in warmth than my O2. It seems to me that if there are any minor differences in warmth between it and another amp, once one stopped comparing their equipment and focused instead on the music, it would soon be forgotten.


 
  
  
 That's my experience as well. I'm on my first amp and first headphones....the easy to drive Grasdo 225i which some would say hardly need am amp. But, I found a significant improvement with my 225's. As stated, very clear, natural and open, the details and separation of instruments seem to open up for me. But in my novice view, the A2 doesn't color the sound one way or the other.


----------



## wahsmoh

bentandbroken said:


> Hey guys just wondering if anyone has used the Asgard 2 with an ODAC and/or modi. I have He-400's currently but am looking to upgrade in the future. Should i just get the Modi or is ODAC going to be better long term as I have never had a DAC before and am not looking to buy one again anytime soon. I typical use flac or cd quality music files. Thanks!


 
 I've never used the A2 with either. I decided to pull the trigger and get a $500 Uber Bifrost. Thus, ended my Head-Fi quest for sound. I can only see my next purchase being either a tube headphone amp or me moving into Summit-Fi territory with the new Mr. Speakers Alpha Dog ;]


----------



## cel4145

Everyone's always thinking headphones, so how about some more on the Asgard 2 as a pre-amp? Now that the weather has cooled off in MI (my home office gets kind of warm in the summer), I've switched over from using an Indeed t-amp to power my speakers to my HK 3390 (bypassing the pre-amp in the HK). The Asgard 2 does a wonderful job as pre-amp running directly to the main in on the HK 3390. Seems slightly cleaner than when using the pre-amp in the HK 3390 (although I have not compared directly). Really happy with the sound


----------



## mithrandir38

I'm currently using my Asgard 2 as my main headphone amp (for HD650, UE700's and Momentums), the source being a Grant Fidelity Tubedac-11.  I'm using the tube output into the Asgard, and using the preamp outputs to connect to my Emotiva Airmotiv 5's.  The dac is exceptionally quiet, so no noticeable added noise into the asgard.  It works just fine as a preamp, but has a "hardening effect" on the tube-based signal compared to the dac's built in headphone amp (op-amp based) or the tube out directly to the speakers.  The GF dac amp section has a certain midrange richness that is very desirable, yet is lacking power compared to the A2.  Make no mistake, the A2 is a terrific value and a great amp for the price, I just feel it has a slightly "hard" or "clinical" sound to it when compared directly to the dac's output.  I should mention, I'm running the Tubedac with a JJtubes E88CC tube in the buffer stage.
      To my ears, the 650's are a little less warm when heard through the A2.  My Crack is on the way, so that should be a fun comparison.  In low gain mode, my UE700's fare a little better.  Because the UE's have such inherent midrange richness, the A2 doesn't have much of an effect there.  Very Smooth.  The Momentums are very easily powered by both the Tubedac and the A2, and show very audible differences when A-B'ing between them.  With the volume closely matched between them, I played a variety of music including the new album Incitare by Volto! (Fusion band with drummer Danny Carey of Tool) which has serious low bass punch, Moving Pictures by Rush,  The Empire Strikes Back (1993 box set mastering), as well as a number of female vocalists such as Taylor Dayne, Tina Turner, and Andrea Corr (from the Corrs In Blue Album).  With each listen, it was clear that vocals, guitars, string and wind instruments had a bit more realism and life through the Tubedac than from the A2.  That being said, the A2 has far more power and dynamic punch than the Tubedac headphone out, not to mention slightly better low-end response.
      All in all, the A2 is a highly competent performer that is a incredible value.  I find it to be very listenable and versatile, just possessing a slightly clinical edge where I prefer a warmer presentation.


----------



## tdockweiler

Well apparently my A2 is perfectly A-OK so I got a refund as requested. Totally_ flabbergasted _by this. Was sure there had to be a little something wrong.
 I'm kind of on the fence about if I should review it. I'd feel like kind of a jerk, but I see no problem with it. It's just being honest.
  
 Right now I'd probably rank it no higher than the original Asgard 1. I pretty much hated that too (very good with the D2000 and HD-600 though) so I don't know why on earth my opinion of the Asgard 2 would change. Stupid me! Now it kind of makes sense why I liked the HD-600 with the Asgard 1 more than the HD-650. The old 650 I had was much darker than the other I have now.
  
 Found MY A2 AWFUL with the HD-650 and sort of OK with the Q701. Probably just preferences. Overall it just sounded too fuzzy/blurry/congested. Really lacked clarity and the soundstage was too closed in. You all could say my ears are bad but my other setup sounds amazing even on the same day.  Similar results with the A2 on every setup! A2 from E17 DAC (with L7) was the worst combination i've tried. Felt like warmth overdose when using the E17. First time I ever thought I heard bass bleed on my HD-650 when gaming.
  
 Right now as for desktop amps i've tried id rank them as:
  
 Micro Amp + Astrodyne PS
 Jdslabs O2
 Fiio E9 (has some very minor nice coloration)
 Schiit Magni (a little bright but not too bad)
 Schiit Asgard 1/2
  
  
 Funny that people say the A2 doesn't sound warm. Sounds very warm to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Not coming from my DAC. I guess I prefer the most transparent sound I can get.
  
 At least I still love my Schiit Modi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Think now i'm either going to try a Matrix M-Stage or get a Micro DAC before they're gone. The Leckerton UHA-6S looks cool too. Would be nice for my Xbox 360.
  
 I suggested that Schiit triple check that amp but it's probably a waste of their time. Really weirded out a bit.


----------



## MattTCG

^^ Wow...we couldn't be more different on this one. I owned the A1, A2 at the same time for a month. The A2 is appreciable better across the spectrum IMO. The differences were easily definable for me and I sold the A1 shortly afterwards. 
  
 The A2 with the hd650 is really good. It's actually my favorite pairing for the 650 unless you want to spend $500+.
  
 I'm sorry that you had a bad experience.


----------



## TMRaven

I figured as much.


----------



## tdockweiler

matttcg said:


> ^^ Wow...we couldn't be more different on this one. I owned the A1, A2 at the same time for a month. The A2 is appreciable better across the spectrum IMO. The differences were easily definable for me and I sold the A1 shortly afterwards.
> 
> The A2 with the hd650 is really good. It's actually my favorite pairing for the 650 unless you want to spend $500+.
> 
> I'm sorry that you had a bad experience.


 
  
 Yeah I don't know what is going on. A little disappointed it didn't turn out the way I had hoped. Like I said before it sounded pretty good (at times) the first day. At one point it didn't sound that dramatically different than my other amp(!?).  I thought maybe my ears were just tired but then i'd switch to my other amp and they'd sound perfect. I even cleaned out my ears just to be safe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm only 33 and it's not like my hearing is bad.
  
 I shouldn't really compare the A1 and A2 and wasn't really trying to do that. I actually haven't owned the A1 in maybe 4+ years. It was my first desktop amp and I originally used it for the K601 and HD-600 and later tried it with the D2000 and HD-650. Really liked it with the HD-600.
  
 The only idea I had is that maybe the power in my house is really crappy and it was degrading the sound. Highly unlikely since the O2 and Micro are fine. I also tried different surge protectors with good filtering etc. Maybe if I had an actual power conditioner it might have sounded better but doubt it. I live in a newer apartment too. I did get the A2 to be dead silent though.
  
 Sometime at a meet i'll have to listen to another A2. I bet it might sound good, who knows..


----------



## Byrnie

cel4145 said:


> +1
> 
> I don't try to make some of the finer distinctions between amps that some people do. (Because of flaws in human audio perception, I think it's probably really, really hard to do with accuracy). But I didn't find my Asgard 2 to be significantly different in warmth than my O2. It seems to me that if there are any minor differences in warmth between it and another amp, once one stopped comparing their equipment and focused instead on the music, it would soon be forgotten.


 
  
 I'm the same way but more because I'm not good explaining the sound signatures that and my ears probably aren't in the best shape give my younger concert-going days and such.  I actually enjoy the A2 more with my Denon D600s than my HD650s, that's not to say the HD650s don't sound great on the A2 but I just prefer the D600s these days given I've gotten back into EDM music lately.


----------



## Netrum

Thank for your impression Byrnie.
 What are you using between your A2 and the music source?
 Hopefully i will have my A2 in a few days.
 And i also have the D600's.
 So your post didn't get me any less excited xD


----------



## Byrnie

a pair of premium monoprice RCA cables that cost me like 3 bucks.


----------



## mrscotchguy

byrnie said:


> a pair of premium monoprice RCA cables that cost me like 3 bucks.




Might as well grab a pair of Monoprice's ferrite cores while you are there...


----------



## BenTandBroken

Hey guys! Asgard 2 came in today and everything is working great. I am not very experienced in the review area, but I am recording my initial out of the box impressions. After I have broken it in for around 100 hours I will compare my initial impression to how it sound then. I will give this advice to anyone thinking of purchasing one: DO NOT judge it COLD out of the box. It took mine an hour to fully warm up and it completely changed the sound. It went from a very weak, thin, and fair I say hollow sound. to a VERY clear, separated, and detailed sound. If I didn't know better I would have thought the music was all in my head. Also once warm it is like it's not even there. You just get clean power. It hardly contributes to the sound signature. And nearly needless to say using my HE-400 it makes the E11 sound stuffy. One downside (sort of) where the e11 would mask track quality the Asgard 2 only knows how to do one thing- Amplify. So quality in quality out. Anyway that's just an initial impression Out of the box. So to recap
1- Let it warm up
2- It is nothing between your source and your headphones.
3- You will hear the quality of your tracks
Thanks guys, ill post a more extensive review after it is broken in!


----------



## BenTandBroken

wahsmoh said:


> I've never used the A2 with either. I decided to pull the trigger and get a $500 Uber Bifrost. Thus, ended my Head-Fi quest for sound. I can only see my next purchase being either a tube headphone amp or me moving into Summit-Fi territory with the new Mr. Speakers Alpha Dog ;]


 Yikes idk if I can afford the Uber as much as I'd love it. Have you posted a review of it? Really interested to know what you think. Might make me hold off on the DAC purchase to save some more.


----------



## mrscotchguy

tdockweiler said:


> Yeah I don't know what is going on. A little disappointed it didn't turn out the way I had hoped. Like I said before it sounded pretty good (at times) the first day. At one point it didn't sound that dramatically different than my other amp(!?).  I thought maybe my ears were just tired but then i'd switch to my other amp and they'd sound perfect. I even cleaned out my ears just to be safe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Just had a thought... not saying you did this, but I have to bring it up.  My A1 needs 1-2 hours to fully warm up before it sounds tip-top.  I made the mistake *one *time of warming it up without a headphone plugged in. After a while, I started hearing a slight hum. Immediately I plugged in the nearest cans.  I noticed the sound was wonky until I let it cool off and came back to it the next day.  My Schiit ABSOLUTELY hates not having output.  I have never had the SQ problem since (nor any transformer hum), but I could see if you were to leave your A2 on long enough without a headphone plugged in, there may be sound quality issues like I experienced that one time.  Then again, we may never know why your brain just doesn't like an earfull of Schiit!


----------



## tdockweiler

mrscotchguy said:


> Just had a thought... not saying you did this, but I have to bring it up.  My A1 needs 1-2 hours to fully warm up before it sounds tip-top.  I made the mistake *one *time of warming it up without a headphone plugged in. After a while, I started hearing a slight hum. Immediately I plugged in the nearest cans.  I noticed the sound was wonky until I let it cool off and came back to it the next day.  My Schiit ABSOLUTELY hates not having output.  I have never had the SQ problem since (nor any transformer hum), but I could see if you were to leave your A2 on long enough without a headphone plugged in, there may be sound quality issues like I experienced that one time.  Then again, we may never know why your brain just doesn't like an earfull of Schiit!


 
  
 Yeah I had it on for 7-8 hours the first day. I'm still interested in ideas as to what went wrong but obviously i've moved on now but haven't totally given up on Schiit products. If I buy another one of their products i'm SCHIIT out of luck for another year. One product return per year. Maybe it was just tons of external interference crapping up the sound. Hardly seems possible. I live in a 3 story apartment and maybe a lot of Wi-Fi could cause issues, but probably impossible. I think the cell phone/wi-fi interference only applies to rare op-amps. I think at one point I even moved the unit about 5 feet away from any other electronics. Even had it in another room for awhile.
  
 I think maybe i'm too picky and just don't like the sound. I actually like the Magni and Modi though. Maybe one of these days I can try to find a used Bifrost.
  
 BTW my A2 had zero transformer hum. Dead silent for me.


----------



## mrscotchguy

tdockweiler said:


> Yeah I had it on for 7-8 hours the first day. I'm still interested in ideas as to what went wrong but obviously i've moved on now but haven't totally given up on Schiit products. If I buy another one of their products i'm SCHIIT out of luck for another year. One product return per year. Maybe it was just tons of external interference crapping up the sound. Hardly seems possible. I live in a 3 story apartment and maybe a lot of Wi-Fi could cause issues, but probably impossible. I think the cell phone/wi-fi interference only applies to rare op-amps. I think at one point I even moved the unit about 5 feet away from any other electronics. Even had it in another room for awhile.
> 
> I think maybe i'm too picky and just don't like the sound. I actually like the Magni and Modi though. Maybe one of these days I can try to find a used Bifrost.
> 
> BTW my A2 had zero transformer hum. Dead silent for me.




Yeah, I hope it won't disillusion you. I was very happy with my Schiit while I was learning about this hobby. Between the aesthetics, customer service , and value... How can anyone complain about anything coming out of Schiit. That being said, not all gear is meant for everyone (thus the hundreds of thousands of gear combinations out there!).

I haven't listened to the Magni nor the Modi, so I cannot comment, but I know a couple of locals are really happy with theirs. So if are happy, do yourself a favor and try not get upgrade-itis like myself. I am holding out until the new revision of AQ's DargonFly is released and I will be splitting my gear into portable and move up from Schiit to SPL. I certainly recommend Schiit gear to those just starting out. (Or those looking for end game with the next tier up!)

I hope your issue is isolated to just your A2 and doesn't ever surface on the rest of your gear. Best of luck and cheers, it's been fun following and trying to problem solve (on our end  ).


----------



## Netrum

My Asgard 2 is due to arrive tomorrow morning. That's is if nothing goes wrong with the mail service.
 So for now it will be hooked up with my ASUS Xonar STX.
 That is until next week when i get my modi! 
 I am looking forward to moving away from pc mounted sound equipment, to purely external solutions.
 And hopefully this set-up will last me for years to come.


----------



## jexby

netrum said:


> My Asgard 2 is due to arrive tomorrow morning. That's is if nothing goes wrong with the mail service.
> []
> And hopefully this set-up will last me for years to come.


 
  
 um, Schiit is going to officially unveil a production version of the Vali ($129) amp tomorrow at RMAF.
 unless you need a quiet noise floor for IEMs, the Vali is getting some nutso praise already.
  
 maybe hold onto the Asgard2 receipt and send back for a refund?


----------



## Netrum

Nah i am not going to do that.
 The vali does not look like it would be better then the Asgard 2 for what i am buying it for.


----------



## MattTCG

Okay, I'm in the dark on this one. What's the scoop on the vali?


----------



## Netrum

My Asgard 2 is now sitting on my desk.
 The manual was hilarious. I didn't expect that one.
 The A2 is much bigger then anticipated. And quite heavy.
 Love the design.
  
 Currently hooking it up to my system.
 And eager to get it running.
 I cant wait for my Modi to arrive next week


----------



## MattTCG

We demands pics and impressions. And please, no shots of hairy knees!!


----------



## Netrum

So first off are pictures. I documented the whole unpacking and setting it up.
Also put them into a spoiler tag so to not spam down the thread with huge pics.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














So first impressions are hard to write. And this is my very first one for anything audio related.
So please forgive me for my crude language. English isn't my native language.¨
It would be so much easier if everyone knew Norwegian. 

My setup:
ASUS Xonar STX -> Asgard 2 -> Denon AH-D600

It feels like i get more of everything.
More base, treble etc.
I love this amp.

And early next week my Modi dac will arrive.
With that my transition will be complete!.


----------



## Byrnie

mrscotchguy said:


> Might as well grab a pair of Monoprice's ferrite cores while you are there...


 
 and what are those? 
  
 On a side note i noticed a low hum on my line and of course after doing some troubleshooting it wasn't the Asgard 2 but my external Creative soundcard so I decided to buy a Modi and am waiting for it to ship.


----------



## Byrnie

netrum said:


> English isn't my native language.¨
> It would be so much easier if everyone knew Norwegian.
> 
> My setup:
> ...


 
 Oh we'll get right on that (about learning Norwegian) lol.   I ordered a Modi also and given we have the same headphones and amp, you'll definitely need to post some impressions please!


----------



## Netrum

byrnie said:


> Oh we'll get right on that (about learning Norwegian) lol.   I ordered a Modi also and given we have the same headphones and amp, you'll definitely need to post some impressions please!



Got the modi today.
And oh my was it a blast!
This thing is far better then my now obsolete Xonar STX.
I feel I got more of everything.
Everything is more detailed.
More bass, greatly improved clarity and no background noise.
Only thing to do now is to rip out the STX card and stuff it in a box.


----------



## Tuco1965

Congrats!  Now spin some drives and enjoy.


----------



## Change is Good

I might be picking this up in the near future to use with my Mad Dog 3.2...
  
 Right now I have the iCAN and M-Stage but people keep telling me I should get an amp with more power to reach their full potential.


----------



## tdockweiler

change is good said:


> Right now I have the iCAN and M-Stage but people keep telling me I should get an amp with more power to reach their full potential.


 
  
 Hilarious! I bet those same people also tell you that the O2 doesn't have enough power also.
  
 Also..don't forget you need a $1000 DAC too for best results with the Mad Dog!
 As long as it's $1000+ you're good!


----------



## Change is Good

tdockweiler said:


> Hilarious! I bet those same people also tell you that the O2 doesn't have enough power also.
> 
> Also..don't forget you need a $1000 DAC too for best results with the Mad Dog!
> As long as it's $1000+ you're good!




Lol

Gotta love headfi


----------



## mminutel

Hey guys,
 I just put in my order for one. I almost bought a Modi, too, but I talked myself out of it. Well, I've almost talked myself out of it. I currently have a FiiO E10 that I am using as my current DAC, but I was wondering how the Modi would compare to the E-10? My reasoning for not getting it was that I couldn't imagine it being a whole lot bigger of an upgrade. I figured I should save my money (for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and wait until I can afford something like the Bifrost. That would probably be a long ways down the line, though, as I don't have anything that would really take advantage of the multiple inputs since I primarily use USB. What do you guys think? If I go ahead and buy the Modi, I doubt I will be upgrading the DAC for a very long time.
  
 Also, anyone have any recommendations for a set of mid-range ($200-$300) headphones to pair with this thing? I have the Denon AH-D2000s right now. I don't know that I'm looking for an upgrade as much as something different. I just want to try different things, and there isn't a Hi-Fi store anywhere that close to me. That, or maybe I should just wait until around Christmas and maybe stretch my budget for the HD 600s or something.
  
 -EDIT-
 Forgot a few words.


----------



## tdockweiler

mminutel said:


> Hey guys,
> I just put in my order for one. I almost bought a Modi, too, but I talked myself out of it. Well, I've almost talked myself out of it. I currently have a FiiO E10 that I am using as my current DAC, but I was wondering how the Modi would compare to the E-10? My reasoning for not getting it was that I couldn't imagine it being a whole lot bigger of an upgrade. I figured I should save my money (for now
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Modi is definitely an upgrade from the E10, even the E17. I have the E17 and like it a lot but it's nowhere near as good. E17 is more closed in with a warmer/fuller sound, but this doesn't mean better, just different. The E17 has a touch of warmth, but not much at all. Modi is much more neutral/transparent. Clearer and with a more open/spacious sound. Modi is comparable to the ODAC for me. Heck it's even comparable to the new $250 DAC I have.
  
 The E10 sounded pretty dark to me with a slight mid-bass/low-mids emphasis. Not much. I did like it with the Q701 somewhat. E17 sounded a little better than the E10 which really surprised me.


----------



## cel4145

mminutel said:


> Also, anyone have any recommendations for a set of mid-range ($200-$300) headphones to pair with this thing?




I think pretty much any headphone you can buy in that price range works well with the Asgard 2. It'll drive about any headphone.


----------



## jjsoviet

cel4145 said:


> I think pretty much any headphone you can buy in that price range works well with the Asgard 2. It'll drive about any headphone.


 
  
 Even planars? 
  
 Just wondering, since I may go up the ladder sometime with an HE500 for example.


----------



## cel4145

jjsoviet said:


> Even planars?
> 
> Just wondering, since I may go up the ladder sometime with an HE500 for example.




The HE-500 is not a $200 to $300 headphone.


----------



## Change is Good

cel4145 said:


> I think pretty much any headphone you can buy in that price range works well with the Asgard 2. *It'll drive about any headphone*.


 
  




  


cel4145 said:


> The HE-500 is not a $200 to $300 headphone.


----------



## soundeffect

Even some planars. I'm sure it can drive the he500 as I was able to get the he500 to work with the magni, although it didn't give the he500 what it need to really show what it can do. The Asgard 2 I would imagine would do a better job than the magni. I'm not sure how much better as I haven't tried the two together just basing my assumption from the magni.


----------



## markm1

cel4145 said:


> I think pretty much any headphone you can buy in that price range works well with the Asgard 2. It'll drive about any headphone.


 
 For the record, I've been happy with my Grado 225i ($200) with my A-2. I listen to mostly guitar centric rock, metal, blues, folk, but also some jazz, ambient and classical. And, most of my listening is with speakers, but when I put them on, am quite happy with the sound.


----------



## moriez

Joining the ranks!
  
 I first tried some tubes with Valhalla but it did not attract me. Not soundwise or the option for tube rolling. I figured out I just want the out of the box experience and for christ sakes not have too many options. Well, that's mostly aimed at my Woo amp which can do countless tube variations. Anyway, sold Valhalla and ordered the A2 just yesterday from Schiit distributor Earmania. Must mention that their service caught me by surprise. Negotiable price (yes really), fast response and low shipping cost. Awesome! Next week HE-400 will arrive and I hope the combination with Uber-Bi will blow me away and be done with this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 That said, I do want to try Modi with A2 and compare it to Uber-Bi / A2. Did anyone try similarly? Impressions?


----------



## MattTCG

moriez said:


> Joining the ranks!
> 
> I first tried some tubes with Valhalla but it did not attract me. Not soundwise or the option for tube rolling. I figured out I just want the out of the box experience and for christ sakes not have too many options. Well, that's mostly aimed at my Woo amp which can do countless tube variations. Anyway, sold Valhalla and ordered the A2 just yesterday from Schiit distributor Earmania. Must mention that their service caught me by surprise. Negotiable price (yes really), fast response and low shipping cost. Awesome! Next week HE-400 will arrive and I hope the combination with Uber-Bi will blow me away and be done with this
> 
> ...


 
  
 IMHO...there is a big jump between the modi and the uberfrost. The modi sounds somewhat thin and lacks the natural tone and timber especially in vocals. The UF will have better weight and texture to the bass. These are my personal findings. YMMV.


----------



## soundeffect

matttcg said:


> IMHO...there is a big jump between the modi and the uberfrost. The modi sounds somewhat thin and lacks the natural tone and timber especially in vocals. The UF will have better weight and texture to the bass. These are my personal findings. YMMV.




I have similar experience. I also feel the uber bifrost remove an extra layer making overall sound seems cleaner. It's a noticeable difference as I only owned the bifrost über for only 4-5 days with only 3-4 hrs. Bass is the most noticeable difference.


----------



## tdockweiler

soundeffect said:


> I have similar experience. I also feel the uber bi*frost remove an extra layer making overall sound seems cleaner*. It's a noticeable difference as I only owned the bifrost über for only 4-5 days with only 3-4 hrs. Bass is the most noticeable difference.


 
  
 That uber Bifrost must be one impressive DAC because the Modi has always been crystal clear to me.
  
 IMO the Modi is no thinner than an ODAC (which doesn't sound thin/cold/bright etc). For ME it depends on the recordings. It sounds very natural to me and uncolored. However I do feel that my Micro DAC add a tiny bit more body to the sound of some things but it's so minor. I like the warmth of my E17 but I wish it was as good overall as the Modi. Somehow it makes me feel as if it's soundstage is so closed in compared to the Modi.
  
 LOL the only time I heard a extremely small amount of warmth on my Modi was when I used the T90. I was like WOW..it took a T90 to hear that?! Modi sounds transparent to my ears.
  
 It's not super revealing and extremely detailed but sounds great to me. I would say it's one of my best purchases.
  
 Chances are that if I liked the Modi I would like the Bifrost. Bifrost is on my radar, but not within the next 6 months since I just bought a 2nd  DAC.


----------



## TMRaven

Sounds interesting to me.  I'll probably buy the Vali full price and then sell my Magni/Modi for 150ish and then put that towards an uber analog usb bifrost. (Or preferably not usb if my mac is compatible.)


----------



## soundeffect

Well, I only listen to it for 3-4 hrs and still evaluating the uber bifrost, take it as that. I haven't fully grasp it yet and still trying to understand it as I had the modi and listened to it for 4 months. The bass part is what I didn't expect, I was thinking its just a dac. 
I bought it after i keep hearing people raving about it and was skeptical of its performance especially when people say they can tell the difference between the standard bifrost vs the uber bifrost. My original plan was to try it out and if I don't like it (which I really didn't think I would over the modi except maybe a little) than I would return/sale and save money for an anedio d2. If that didn't go well, I would stick to the modi. Well right now I'm listening to them after a couple of days of a break from them, I decided this is some good stuff.


----------



## moriez

matttcg said:


> IMHO...there is a big jump between the modi and the uberfrost. The modi sounds somewhat thin and lacks the natural tone and timber especially in vocals. The UF will have better weight and texture to the bass. These are my personal findings. YMMV.


 


soundeffect said:


> I have similar experience. I also feel the uber bifrost remove an extra layer making overall sound seems cleaner. It's a noticeable difference as I only owned the bifrost über for only 4-5 days with only 3-4 hrs. Bass is the most noticeable difference.


 
  
 Very interesting. As I wasn't and aren't that bothered with the differences heard when comparing my gear, I figured possibly stepping down to Modi. Then sell Uber and call it a day. Like you say Matt, MMMV. _computing opinion bzzzzzzzzz_


----------



## K-Otar

Has anyone used Fiio D07 as a DAC for the Asgard 2?


----------



## K-Otar

Also is the Asgard a good amp to drive the HE500?


----------



## MattTCG

The Asgard 2 is acceptable for the he500, but you really want the lyr for the that hp.


----------



## Defiant00

And as an alternate opinion, I prefer the A2 over the Lyr for most planars. Of course, I'm not fond of messing with tubes, so that might also be part of it.


----------



## zackzack

Don't know about the orthos, but this amp can drive Beyer T1 just fine.
 Treble edginess is very much reduced.


----------



## K-Otar

I just got my HE-500, I simply amazed. I plugged it into "Laptop >> Fiio D07 >> Schiit Asgard 2". For now, I am satisfied with the D07/Asgard-2 combo and enjoying my HE-500.


----------



## MattTCG

If it sounds great. Ban yourself from ever looking at other amps and just enjoy!! Wish that I could take my own advice.


----------



## K-Otar

I'm quite happy with them but I know that it is definitely not an ultimate setup.


----------



## zackzack

k-otar said:


> I'm quite happy with them but I know that it is definitely not an ultimate setup.


 
  
 I hook up my Bifrost/Asgard 2 to my Denon receiver, my 600 series B&W speakers suddenly gain 
 a new life. A multi-functional system: great for headphones & speakers alike. 
 And yes, I listened to a better system, but costing 3 to 4 times more expensive.


----------



## zackzack

I am also using the Asgard 2 as pre-amp to my Denon
 receiver. It actually works, and to my surprise, is able to 
 extract more dynamic headroom from my old, used-and-abused 
 Denon.  Wonderful gear !


----------



## K-Otar

I’m looking for a DAC for my Asgard 2. Does the *Bifrost Uber* have any audible advantage over the *Bifrost*?


----------



## K-Otar

How is the ODAC for the Asgard 2 in campier with the Bifrost?


----------



## MattTCG

k-otar said:


> I’m looking for a DAC for my Asgard 2. Does the *Bifrost Uber* have any audible advantage over the *Bifrost*?


 
  
 Nah, it's all marketing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sure it sounds better. I went from bifrost to uber and think that it sound appreciably better and certainly worth the money.


----------



## bearFNF

matttcg said:


> Nah, it's all marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Fully agree with this, uber, to me, is an improvement.


----------



## K-Otar

matttcg said:


> Nah, it's all marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


bearfnf said:


> Fully agree with this, uber, to me, is an improvement.


 
  
 Thanks for sharing your points.


----------



## pdrm360

matttcg said:


> Nah, it's all marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have the same experience, the Uber definitely worth it.


----------



## wahsmoh

k-otar said:


> Thanks for sharing your points.


 
 I own an Uber. Pull the trigger and you will thank me later. I have a USB Gen 2 Uberfrost and it's still one of the most highly recommended bang for your buck DACs


----------



## TMRaven

After a while now with the Asgard2 I can say it's a nice change from the Magni.  It's slightly warmer, but going from Modi to Bifrost made more of a difference to the bass punch than Magni to Asgard2 did.  Treble seemed to be a little more resolving while not being harsh, and instrument separation is a little better during busy passages and when multiple instruments harmonize together.
  
 I was expecting more of a drastic change going off of MattTCG's comments, but I'll just ride that off as half head-fi hyperbole and half HE-400's lack of ultimate scalability.
  
 It also hasn't gone bad sounding randomly for me so I won't be returning it to Schiit to see if it's a lemon or not.
  
 The most redeeming quality the Asgard2 has over the Magni is its volume pot play and switchable gain.  With the Magni you're basically limited to less efficient full-sized headphones.  More sensitive headphones would have very little volume pot play and the very start of Magni's pot has channel imbalance.  With the Asgard2 you can use the hardest to drive headphones down to the most sensitive IEMs with plenty of play.  Everybody already knew this though.  For now I use low gain on the HE-400 and the knob averages around 12 o'clock.


----------



## zackzack

wahsmoh said:


> I own an Uber. Pull the trigger and you will thank me later. I have a USB Gen 2 Uberfrost and it's still one of the most highly recommended bang for your buck DACs


 
  
 Mine is still susceptible to pops & cracks from my Mac Mini using the USB.


----------



## soundeffect

tmraven said:


> After a while now with the Asgard2 I can say it's a nice change from the Magni.  It's slightly warmer, but going from Modi to Bifrost made more of a difference to the bass punch than Magni to Asgard2 did.  Treble seemed to be a little more resolving while not being harsh, and instrument separation is a little better during busy passages and when multiple instruments harmonize together.
> 
> I was expecting more of a drastic change going off of MattTCG's comments, but I'll just ride that off as half head-fi hyperbole and half HE-400's lack of ultimate scalability.
> 
> ...




The he400 I don't think it scales that high. When I had the magni and upgraded to the lyr, I didn't notice much differences if any at all, I didn't look into deeply as it wasn't worth it. To me the he400 already sounded good with the magni.


----------



## K-Otar

tmraven said:


> After a while now with the Asgard2 I can say it's a nice change from the Magni.  It's slightly warmer, but going from Modi to Bifrost made more of a difference to the bass punch than Magni to Asgard2 did.  Treble seemed to be a little more resolving while not being harsh, and instrument separation is a little better during busy passages and when multiple instruments harmonize together.
> 
> I was expecting more of a drastic change going off of MattTCG's comments, but I'll just ride that off as half head-fi hyperbole and half HE-400's lack of ultimate scalability.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I like the Asgard 2 much better than the Magni. I’m sure you can’t come back to Magni after using the Asgard 2 for a couple months.


----------



## bearFNF

Ditto for me, my Magni is collecting dust on a shelf and will probably be replaced with a Vali soon.  But the Asgard 2 is in for the long haul as Pre-amp and a It's normal HP amp duties.


----------



## TMRaven

Well of course there's no reason for me to use the Magni either with Asgard2 on desk, but I'm not going to say it blows the Magni away.


----------



## tdockweiler

tmraven said:


> Well of course there's no reason for me to use the Magni either with Asgard2 on desk, but I'm not going to say it blows the Magni away.


 
  
 Have you ever tried the Asgard 1? Believe it or not I had that for over a year as my only amp. Loved it with the D2000 and HD-600, but not as much with the HD-650.
  
 My issues with the Asgard 2 is a mystery I will never ever figure out. My only idea is maybe I have tons of interference due to living in an apartment.
 I bet there's tons of cell phones and wireless/Wi-FI devices nearby. I should have taken it to my mom's house to test it. Pretty sure it's not noisy power because all my other stuff is fine.
 Maybe everything else filters it out better. Maybe someday I can buy a power conditioner for cheap. Probably a waste of money.
  
 I'm going to try the Vali though. I actually read up on it a little and sounds like something I might like. No returns on it (for me) and I'm ok with that.
 I've had my eyes on a hybrid tube amp for awhile but was waiting for a US built one.
  
 BTW I bet an Asgard 2 would be great for a Grado or a DT-880/T90.


----------



## ninexnine

tdockweiler,
  
 I've spent several minutes trying to find your post with the symptoms of which you complain of your Asgard 2.   I have not found that post, and have to get back to what I was doing before I read this sent to my email.  So my response is about the problem I had with my Asgard 2, and may not be what you are referring to.
  
 I had a problem of what I call a haziness in the sound,  almost as if there was a fine distortion.  Managed to track it down to interference getting into the input of the amp.
 So I had Blue Jean cable make me up a 1 ft. stereo cable to go between my JDS dac and the Asgard 2 for about 30 bucks.  It completely resolved the problem, and the sound is now clean and clear and made the background black silent compared to what I had before.  If thats the kind of problem your having, then thats my suggestion.
  
 Cordially


----------



## wahsmoh

tdockweiler said:


> Have you ever tried the Asgard 1? Believe it or not I had that for over a year as my only amp. Loved it with the D2000 and HD-600, but not as much with the HD-650.
> 
> My issues with the Asgard 2 is a mystery I will never ever figure out. My only idea is maybe I have tons of interference due to living in an apartment.
> I bet there's tons of cell phones and wireless/Wi-FI devices nearby. I should have taken it to my mom's house to test it. Pretty sure it's not noisy power because all my other stuff is fine.
> ...


 
 You know it :] I've actually had the chance to listen to the Vali with my DT880 and I felt it sounded thin/cold by comparison to my Asgard as far as bass weight and tonality go. I didn't get a lot of time to mess around with the Vali or EQ in the music player. Otherwise I love my Asgard 2 because it gives the DT880s more of a weighted presence with plenty of mids to spare. I used to think my DT880 sounded thin before I was amping it properly ;D back when I used to run it to a soundcard


----------



## gidgiddonihah

Anyone try an Asgard 2 with a Dragonfly?  I am most curious on how the HE-400 pairs with the setup.


----------



## tdockweiler

ninexnine said:


> tdockweiler,
> 
> I've spent several minutes trying to find your post with the symptoms of which you complain of your Asgard 2.   I have not found that post, and have to get back to what I was doing before I read this sent to my email.  So my response is about the problem I had with my Asgard 2, and may not be what you are referring to.
> 
> ...


 
  
 That sounds very similar to the issue I had. At random it felt as if the weight of the sound would be sucked out. You can loop tracks and hear this. It felt like my ears were playing tricks on me.
 On the Buena Vista Social Club CD it's like very subtle background details would magically go missing. Most bizarre thing I ever heard. Sound fading in?! What the heck..
 The main issue was the sound felt very cloudy/hazy and not clear at all. Possibly because of all the interference.
  
 I got the best results with the following:
 Mogami W2893 interconnect cable which has very good shielding
 USB cable with ferrite bead and using a powered USB hub (I tried two and with and without the hub). Even bought a USB card!
 Amp removed away from PC and connected to a surge protector with filtering.
  
 I thought the problem was fixed until it came back after an hour. I even tried using different wall outlets.
  
 Strangely I could not hear any noise at all with this setup when no songs were being played and the volume was all the way up.
 You could hear subtle changes when switching cables or surge protectors. I have a Furman SS-6B and ISobar 4 surge protector. The TrippLite ISObar is $40 and seemed to be the best.
 My Micro Amp has an upgraded power supply with filtering and in 3 years I can't hear any noise at all ever. Maybe with an IEM.
  
 BTW another funny symptom is that at one point I thought my amp suddenly blew up because the bass would randomly get bloated.
  
 On day 3 I think it sounds pretty close in sound to my old Asgard but even warmer/bassier than I remember it being. It kind of reminded me of an E10 in sound signature.
  
 I should have just moved it into a room with nothing else plugged in and no routers/cell phones with 1000 feet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh and at one point i was sure it was interference of some sort from my ethernet port and then later it was a bad USB port! Turns out it was neither because my other amps worked fine on the same setup.
  
 I'm guessing that my Asgard 2 is just not compatible with my apartment!
  
 Never had an amp be this susceptible to interference if that was what it was.
  
 Someday I'd like to find out what was going on, but I guess it will be one of those unsolved mysteries.


----------



## Mattjh90

how does the A2 drive dt990 600ohm?


----------



## zackzack

mattjh90 said:


> how does the A2 drive dt990 600ohm?


 
  
 The Asgard 2 drives my T1 600 Ohm just fine. Very smooth, very airy presentation. 
  
 Though I prefer Naim/Beyer A1 combination. But the Naim DAC alone costs $3500.
 That  Naim system sounds so incredible and brought out the sublime best of T1 that  decided to
 purchase the Beyer in a week.
  
 My Bifrost/Asgard 2 system probably achieves 80% of the Naim/Beyer A1 system. 
 There's still some treble glare & loose bass in some tracks. But not much else
 really. Incredible bargain.


----------



## Mattjh90

zackzack said:


> The Asgard 2 drives my T1 600 Ohm just fine. Very smooth, very airy presentation.
> 
> Though I prefer Naim/Beyer A1 combination. But the Naim DAC alone costs $3500.
> That  Naim system sounds so incredible and brought out the sublime best of T1 that  decided to
> ...


 
 Appreciate the response, I have Modi so far is that worth upgrading to bifrost? I would probably use the upgraded usb if i got it upgraded. Thoughts on that?


----------



## zackzack

mattjh90 said:


> Appreciate the response, I have Modi so far is that worth upgrading to bifrost? I would probably use the upgraded usb if i got it upgraded. Thoughts on that?


 
  
 Bifrost has a better analogue stage than the Modi.


----------



## pdrm360

tmraven said:


> Well of course there's no reason for me to use the Magni either with Asgard2 on desk, but I'm not going to say it blows the Magni away.


 
 Congrats for your Uber/Asgard2 combo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Have you really sold your HD650 and kept the HE-400?


----------



## TMRaven

I don't like the HD650 at all next to the HE-400.


----------



## MattTCG

tmraven said:


> I don't like the HD650 at all next to the HE-400.


 
  
 Ironically I've come to favor the hd650 over the he400. 
  
 Also there is now a three week wait time on the Asgard 2 in case anyone is wanting one.


----------



## pdrm360

matttcg said:


> Ironically I've come to favor the hd650 over the he400.
> 
> Also there is now a three week wait time on the Asgard 2 in case anyone is wanting one.


 
  
 It's Black Friday!


----------



## MattTCG

pdrm360 said:


> It's Black Friday!


 
  
 No it's not.


----------



## pdrm360

I sold mine very cheap.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

matttcg said:


> Ironically I've come to favor the hd650 over the he400.
> 
> Also there is now a three week wait time on the Asgard 2 in case anyone is wanting one.


 
  
 Yep, I think I mentioned that our biggest problem is keeping things in stock around the holidays. We're trying to keep up, but things are already looking a bit thin.
  
 Last year, I believe we were out of stock on *everything* at the end of the year except Magni and Modi, which were introduced Dec 13.


----------



## MattTCG

Jason,
  
 any chance on a black chasis for the a2?


----------



## bearFNF

matttcg said:


> Jason,
> 
> any chance on a black chasis for the a2?


 
 ROFL...


----------



## MattTCG

Sorry, I have not kept up with this thread. I retract my earlier comment. I only ask because I remember Jason saying no way no how on black and then I saw it as a choice on the site. 
  
 Again, question withdrawn and my apologies.


----------



## pdrm360

matttcg said:


> Sorry, I have not kept up with this thread. I retract my earlier comment. I only ask because I remember Jason saying no way no how on black and then I saw it as a choice on the site.
> 
> Again, question withdrawn and my apologies.


 
  
 I also saw you in the HD800 Appreciation Thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Congrats!


----------



## markm1

matttcg said:


> Ironically I've come to favor the hd650 over the he400.
> 
> Also there is now a three week wait time on the Asgard 2 in case anyone is wanting one.


 
 Dang! I had to wait a long schiit a_ _ time when I ordered early in the year....good for them demand is this high


----------



## wahsmoh

zackzack said:


> Mine is still susceptible to pops & cracks from my Mac Mini using the USB.


 

 Sorry about the late reply. That may be due to your Mac Mini and a lack of RAM or bad usb port. My USB out sounds better than my SPDIF out and plus it doesn't make the noisy relay clicks that the SPDIF does


----------



## campj

Does anybody use the Asgard 2 with Fostex TH-600? I am having a hard time finding any impressions with this pair.

Thanks


----------



## zackzack

wahsmoh said:


> Sorry about the late reply. That may be due to your Mac Mini and a lack of RAM or bad usb port. My USB out sounds better than my SPDIF out and plus it doesn't make the noisy relay clicks that the SPDIF does


 
  
 I solved the problem. The pop & crack come from a bad USB cable. I replaced it with a new USB cable that cost me $8 and the pops & cracks are completely gone.
 So, yes, folks, it is the cable


----------



## Chris_Himself

zackzack said:


> I solved the problem. The pop & crack come from a bad USB cable. I replaced it with a new USB cable that cost me $8 and the pops & cracks are completely gone.
> So, yes, folks, it is the cable


 
 LOL
  
 Well I'm glad you like the A2 afterall


----------



## moriez

What's best and safe practice when switching gain? Volume down then switch? Amp off, switch, then on again?


----------



## Chris_Himself

moriez said:


> What's best and safe practice when switching gain? Volume down then switch? Amp off, switch, then on again?


 
  
 I just do it on the fly man. It's just a set of resistors that go on and off. It's the same as adjusting the volume knob instantly honestly.


----------



## wahsmoh

zackzack said:


> I solved the problem. The pop & crack come from a bad USB cable. I replaced it with a new USB cable that cost me $8 and the pops & cracks are completely gone.
> So, yes, folks, it is the cable


 
  
 So cables really do make a difference 
  
 I wonder though what the difference is between a well-built $8 cable or some $40 "audiophile" cable. I may just put this to test in a blind A/B through different songs. I bet I won't be able to hear a difference at all


----------



## moriez

chris_himself said:


> moriez said:
> 
> 
> > What's best and safe practice when switching gain? Volume down then switch? Amp off, switch, then on again?
> ...


 
  
 I'm easily convinced. Especially when things are easy. If there's anyone who objects to Chris don't hold back


----------



## bearFNF

moriez said:


> I'm easily convinced. Especially when things are easy. If there's anyone who objects to Chris don't hold back


 
 It really depends on the volume you listen to, just be ready in case it's too loud...but no need at all to turn off the amp.  Once you know the affect of the high low gain switch you will know what to do in the future.  I tend to lower the volume and then adjust to suit the phones/set-up I am switching to, as I use the Asgard 2 as a pre into other amps, also.


----------



## wje

wahsmoh said:


> So cables really do make a difference
> 
> I wonder though what the difference is between a well-built $8 cable or some $40 "audiophile" cable. I may just put this to test in a blind A/B through different songs. I bet I won't be able to hear a difference at all


 
  
 It could be the quality of the cable - how well it is insulated, etc. that makes a big difference.  The one which sells for $40 might just have a higher markup than the $8 cable.  It doesn't mean the $8 cable is sub-par, though.  I've read of this same thing happening in another amp/DAC situation too.  A cable swap resolved the issue.  Some USB cables that I've had include the RF chokes installed at the time of manufacturing, and they can be useful in cutting down any noise or interference.  Aside from that, it's basically the YMMV for each cable and each situation you use it in.
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## Rudiger

Jason, I am waiting for an Asgard 3 to drive my HE-500 because I am not a tube guy. I think I'm not the only one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 And of course I am waiting for a Modi 2 for Xmas...
 Thanx


----------



## tdockweiler

rudiger said:


> Jason, I am waiting for an Asgard 3 to drive my HE-500 because I am not a tube guy. I think I'm not the only one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm waiting for the Magni 3 and the Lyr 7!
  
 Actually a Magni 2 would be nice. Maybe they did some slight revisions without saying anything.
  
 I want an amp from them that plays equally well with dozens of different headphones (except Orthos and IEMs). Maybe they already have one? I prefer solid state I think. Magni is close, but they can do better.
  
 So far the iFi iCAN and Micro Amp have done this. Not much else that i've heard (under $500). The O2 and Magni (IMO) are not so good with very bright headphones like the DT-990 or SR-325is.


----------



## TMRaven

Asgard2 is something that's close to the Magni, a solid state, a hundred times more versatile, and a little better sound quality.


----------



## MattTCG

tmraven said:


> Asgard2 is something that's close to the Magni, a solid state, a hundred times more versatile, and a little better sound quality.


 
  
 I'd say a bit more than a little.


----------



## wje

matttcg said:


> I'd say a bit more than a little.


 
  
 I had a bit of love / hate with the Magni amp.  It had a nice amount of power for the lil' beast.  When it comes to needing a somewhat portable amp that doesn't stand out as much, that is the real deal.  Given the price, I think there's probably little to complain about, but I did notice a few small items.  The "bleed" from the front panel LED through the cut-out for the volume knob was a bit discerning.  I figure I could have easily resolved it by applying some felt inside the case between the volume pot and the knob to control this a bit.  I didn't really have it long enough to do any real extensive testing other than put it through some minimal testing with my HD-600s and the HE-400s.  But, when one can get an Asgard I in the used market for about $150, and usually includes shipping, it might be best to opt for that route.
  
 After winning an auction several days back for an Asgard 2, it finally arrived today after a 9-day journey across the U.S.  I realize there was a lot of bad weather across the U.S., but the shipping information indicated 12/4/2013 as the approximate delivery date.  But, she finally made it - to a bit of disappointment on my end.  The seller indicated there wasn't any real noticeable hum from what they could hear.   But, when I was 3+ feet across from where the amp was sitting, she was humming right along.  The 2nd area of concern was the way the item was packed, and shipped using a large USPS Priority Mail box that looked like it made 3+ journeys across the U.S.  It had a been a recycled box, but the Asgard should have had something a bit better.  However, due to the hum issue, it's going back.  I'll have to bit about $20 in shipping / insurance costs to get it back to the seller, but that could still be better than living with a lemon that could be more problematic down the road.
  
 I created a little collection of pictures in my gallery on "how not to ship a $200 amp": http://www.head-fi.org/g/a/831253/how-not-to-ship-a-200-amplifier/


----------



## jjsoviet

Wow, the damage on the box is extensive. Totally poor packaging there man.


----------



## TMRaven

matttcg said:


> I'd say a bit more than a little.


 
  
  
 Nah only a little.  
  
 We're talking amp differences here not headphone differences.


----------



## wahsmoh

wje said:


> I had a bit of love / hate with the Magni amp.  It had a nice amount of power for the lil' beast.  When it comes to needing a somewhat portable amp that doesn't stand out as much, that is the real deal.  Given the price, I think there's probably little to complain about, but I did notice a few small items.  The "bleed" from the front panel LED through the cut-out for the volume knob was a bit discerning.  I figure I could have easily resolved it by applying some felt inside the case between the volume pot and the knob to control this a bit.  I didn't really have it long enough to do any real extensive testing other than put it through some minimal testing with my HD-600s and the HE-400s.  But, when one can get an Asgard I in the used market for about $150, and usually includes shipping, it might be best to opt for that route.
> 
> After winning an auction several days back for an Asgard 2, it finally arrived today after a 9-day journey across the U.S.  I realize there was a lot of bad weather across the U.S., but the shipping information indicated 12/4/2013 as the approximate delivery date.  But, she finally made it - to a bit of disappointment on my end.  The seller indicated there wasn't any real noticeable hum from what they could hear.   But, when I was 3+ feet across from where the amp was sitting, she was humming right along.  The 2nd area of concern was the way the item was packed, and shipped using a large USPS Priority Mail box that looked like it made 3+ journeys across the U.S.  It had a been a recycled box, but the Asgard should have had something a bit better.  However, due to the hum issue, it's going back.  I'll have to bit about $20 in shipping / insurance costs to get it back to the seller, but that could still be better than living with a lemon that could be more problematic down the road.
> 
> I created a little collection of pictures in my gallery on "how not to ship a $200 amp": http://www.head-fi.org/g/a/831253/how-not-to-ship-a-200-amplifier/


 
 That's such a bummer man. I bought my Asgard 2 in May of 2013 right after the alleged "defective" units. Some of these units had that transformer hum you're mentioning. Mine is dead silent and has been performing nicely.


----------



## wje

wahsmoh said:


> That's such a bummer man. I bought my Asgard 2 in May of 2013 right after the alleged "defective" units. Some of these units had that transformer hum you're mentioning. Mine is dead silent and has been performing nicely.


 
  
 Yes, that's really what I was hoping for.  To ice the cake a bit, the one I had purchased was the very unique one - as the case had been anodized in black, so it looked pretty sharp.  This was done by the individual.
  
  However, I see on the Schiit site that they offer an limited run of Valhalla amps in the anodized black color.  But there's no mention of the others that might appear in black at some future point.  Not sure if anything has been said by Schiit if they'll offer this in the other models, or not.  But, I seriously  wouldn't get too hung up on the colors.  The regular silver / off-silver that is the de facto Schiitt standard is still very, very impressive.  After all, we buy these amps to listen to them moreso than to look at them.  Or, maybe I have that backwards?


----------



## MattTCG

wje said:


> I had a bit of love / hate with the Magni amp.  It had a nice amount of power for the lil' beast.  When it comes to needing a somewhat portable amp that doesn't stand out as much, that is the real deal.  Given the price, I think there's probably little to complain about, but I did notice a few small items.  The "bleed" from the front panel LED through the cut-out for the volume knob was a bit discerning.  I figure I could have easily resolved it by applying some felt inside the case between the volume pot and the knob to control this a bit.  I didn't really have it long enough to do any real extensive testing other than put it through some minimal testing with my HD-600s and the HE-400s.  But, when one can get an Asgard I in the used market for about $150, and usually includes shipping, it might be best to opt for that route.
> 
> After winning an auction several days back for an Asgard 2, it finally arrived today after a 9-day journey across the U.S.  I realize there was a lot of bad weather across the U.S., but the shipping information indicated 12/4/2013 as the approximate delivery date.  But, she finally made it - to a bit of disappointment on my end.  The seller indicated there wasn't any real noticeable hum from what they could hear.   But, when I was 3+ feet across from where the amp was sitting, she was humming right along.  The 2nd area of concern was the way the item was packed, and shipped using a large USPS Priority Mail box that looked like it made 3+ journeys across the U.S.  It had a been a recycled box, but the Asgard should have had something a bit better.  However, due to the hum issue, it's going back.  I'll have to bit about $20 in shipping / insurance costs to get it back to the seller, but that could still be better than living with a lemon that could be more problematic down the road.
> 
> I created a little collection of pictures in my gallery on "how not to ship a $200 amp": http://www.head-fi.org/g/a/831253/how-not-to-ship-a-200-amplifier/


 
  
 Wayne,
  
 sorry to hear of your trouble. I've had boxes come in usps that looked just that bad and a few worse. Some contained damaged items and some not. It all comes down to how the item is packaged inside. With a large flat rate box you could have easily double boxed the A2  or at least just used a bunch of bubble wrap and it would have likely been fine. The Styrofoam pillars that Schiit uses are by far the best...there is a reason they use them.
  
 Regarding the hum...there was an issue with the early release A2 units that exhibited the hum, I had one of them and returned it. I have had no reports of the hum going away. 
  
 I have had two used Schiit amps used that had issues. Despite not being the original owner, when I emailed Schiit about the problem they offered to fix it if I paid shipping.


----------



## wje

<content redacted>


----------



## blasjw

@Wje, no offense but take a chill pill  I'm sorry if you feel I misrepresented the amp but I honestly never noticed the hum myself.  I've never been accused of being a liar and I have a very long history on eBay with a virtually pristine reputation.  I've already offered you a full refund so I don't see what all the fuss is about.  In any case, as an Engineer in Silicon Valley having gone through one IPO and on the verge of another, it's not like I'm hurting for money or anything.  In any case, I wish you all the best.  Peace out.


----------



## wje

blasjw said:


> @Wje, no offense but take a chill pill  I'm sorry if you feel I misrepresented the amp but I honestly never noticed the hum myself.  I've never been accused of being a liar and I have a very long history on eBay with a virtually pristine reputation.  I've already offered you a full refund so I don't see what all the fuss is about.  In any case, as an Engineer in Silicon Valley having gone through one IPO and on the verge of another, it's not like I'm hurting for money or anything.  In any case, I wish you all the best.  Peace out.


 
  
 I'm chilled.  Just wondering why my money is being held up at this stage.


----------



## Radioking59

wje said:


> I'm chilled.  Just wondering why my money is being held up at this stage.




Here's ebay policy:

"After confirming that the item was returned to the seller, we refund the full cost of the item and original shipping to the buyer's PayPal account. The seller reimburses us for the amount."

I'm guessing it's tied to the shipping tracking, the same way new sellers don't get their funds released until it's delivered and positve feedback is left.


----------



## blasjw

radioking59 said:


> Here's ebay policy:
> 
> "After confirming that the item was returned to the seller, we refund the full cost of the item and original shipping to the buyer's PayPal account. The seller reimburses us for the amount."
> 
> I'm guessing it's tied to the shipping tracking, the same way new sellers don't get their funds released until it's delivered and positve feedback is left.


 
  
 No worries, I had a chance to follow up on your case and was able to check the tracking number.  So, I went ahead and refunded the full amount of the item + shipping.  Let me know the return shipping cost and I will refund that as well.  We cool?


----------



## wje

radioking59 said:


> Here's ebay policy:
> 
> "After confirming that the item was returned to the seller, we refund the full cost of the item and original shipping to the buyer's PayPal account. The seller reimburses us for the amount."
> 
> I'm guessing it's tied to the shipping tracking, the same way new sellers don't get their funds released until it's delivered and positve feedback is left.


 
  
 Thank you.


blasjw said:


> No worries, I had a chance to follow up on your case and was able to check the tracking number.  So, I went ahead and refunded the full amount of the item + shipping.  Let me know the return shipping cost and I will refund that as well.  We cool?


 
  
 Yes.  Thank you.  
  
 Now, back to talking Schiit ... or specifically the Asgard 2.


----------



## jeremy205100

I'm thinking of eventually buying the Asgard 2. This is the first negative review of it I have come across. I find it a little suspicious how he is saying it sucks compared to the amplifier of a company that sponsors their website. Can someone who owns the amplifier tell me if any of the criticisms he has of the sound are valid? I'd really appreciate it.
  
 http://www.headfonia.com/the-original-budget-desktop-amp-gets-an-update-schiit-asgard-2/


----------



## tdockweiler

jeremy205100 said:


> I'm thinking of eventually buying the Asgard 2. This is the first negative review of it I have come across. I find it a little suspicious how he is saying it sucks compared to the amplifier of a company that sponsors their website. Can someone who owns the amplifier tell me if any of the criticisms he has of the sound are valid? I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> http://www.headfonia.com/the-original-budget-desktop-amp-gets-an-update-schiit-asgard-2/


 
  
 I don't see where he said it "sucks" and that doesn't come across as a negative review IMO. For example, see the quotes here:
  


> I really wanted to love this amp, and in truth, it isn’t bad.  It sounded perfectly fine with most of the headphones I have on tap.  The problem is that, after what I have heard in the last few months, good enough just isn’t good enough anymore.  The Asgard 2 is good enough, but there is better.


 
  
 Strangely enough when I heard it it sounded exactly how he described it earlier in the review. Sounds like it'd be perfect for a DT-880 or T90.
  
 I also had an Asgard 1 for about a year, but never got a chance to A/B compare them. Unfortunately I couldn't get my A2 working properly in my apartment. Must be weird interference of some sort.


----------



## jeremy205100

That's the first review of read of it that didn't say it was awesome and amazing. Starting a review with "I wanted to love the Asgard 2" means he didn't like it. It just sounds weird to me that he claims a portable amp is better. I don't own the Asgard 2 yet so I don't know if he's right or not.


----------



## gefski

The most useless thing to me is if a reviewer or thread poster "doesn't like" the sound of a product. Likewise if they say it's the most incredible thing they've heard.

Other than pointing out shabby construction or product failures, I'm wanting to read literate and well written descriptions of the nature and sonic personality of the component, including how it interacts with other equipment. That can give me a ballpark idea whether it might/might not be a good fit in my system and with my preferences.

Icing on the cake is a goodhearted sense of humor about the whole thing.


----------



## jeremy205100

The thing that irks me about some reviewers is that they are sponsored by a particular brand which means they are going to be biased to that brand. This is what bothered me about that review I linked to. The person starts it off by saying they were forced to test it with an amplifier from one of their sponsors and that they are probably going to say that one's better. I basically read that as "Take this review with a grain of salt".
  
 When you're reviewing ANYTHING, audio or not, being impartial is crucial. I'd argue it's even more important for audio equipment because sometimes the differences can be so minute that mental biases due to something like a sponsorship could deride the whole review even if they don't intend for it to.


----------



## RCBinTN

I just want to say thanks to all who posted your insight and impressions on this thread.  Sorry about those who experienced trouble with the A2.  I've never seen a site where the manufacturer monitors the posts and responds to answer questions.  Well done, Jason.
 I purchased the A2/uberB as my first desktop combination about a month ago, before I found and read this thread. 
 I have experienced zero hum from my A2.  Also, it doesn't get very hot but I'm driving low-impedance devices with it.
 The A2/B combo provides a big improvement to the sound quality with all my devices.  The old setup was simply a computer/dragonfly.  I have no experience with other desktop equipment.
 In particular, I noticed great improvement to the bass when driving the Shure SE535.  The brilliant treble/mids are enhanced but the bass is much better so those IEM's are now a real pleasure to experience.
 Other equipment I'm driving with the A2/B are the Ed-8 and LCD-X.  I was thinking about selling/trading the Ed-8 until I heard them driven by the A2/B.  Now they sound quite good and balanced even less scratchy in the mids.  The LCD-X are just a great set of cans and sound extraordinary with the A2/B.  On the LCD-X appreciation thread, people are raving about them driven by the balanced Schiit equipment; that may be on my horizon as well.
 Overall, well satisfied with the A2/B equipment especially at it's price point.
 I particularly wanted to thank those who posted comments about the A2 driving higher impedance cans like the HE500 and HD800.  Good to know the A2/B combo will likely drive the HD800 which are on my wish list.
 Happy New Year!
  
 All the best -
 RCBinTN


----------



## ben_r_

I had a quick question about the Asgard 2's pre-amp outs. Im wondering exactly how those would work and how I can use them in the new setup Im putting together. Can I say have a Bitfrost as the DAC and feed the output from that to the input of the Asgard 2 and then the output from the Asgard 2 to my Bottlehead Crack and have the Asgard 2 act as just a pass through to the Crack when I wanted to listen to that? It would be nice if this setup worked this way because then I wouldnt have to be swapping cables when I wanted the Bitfrost to feed the Crack. Will the Asgard 2 work that way? Would it have to be powered on to act as a pass through? Or is it not a pass through and an actual pre-amplification from a lower level source like say an iPod or something? If thats the case then the Asgard 2 would have to be powered on in order to feed the Crack correct?


----------



## MattTCG

Yes, the Asgard 2 would have to be on to work in that fashion. It would actually be working as a pre-amp iirc.


----------



## fenderf4i

Yes it works as a preamp, the volume control on the Asgard is active.


----------



## Hacienda

Hi everyone,
  
 I'm looking at this amp for use solely with my computer. I currently have AKG K550 cans. I noticed that the Asgard has L & R RCA connections but my computer doesn't. Can I still get it to work and do you think it would be good with my headphones?
  
 Thanks


----------



## jeremy205100

hacienda said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm looking at this amp for use solely with my computer. I currently have AKG K550 cans. I noticed that the Asgard has L & R RCA connections but my computer doesn't. Can I still get it to work and do you think it would be good with my headphones?
> 
> Thanks


 
 You need to get a DAC with it. If you just use a 3.5mm to RCA from your computer to the amplifier you will be double amplifying the signal which will hurt the audio quality. The DAC takes the digital signal directly from your computer and converts it into analog, which the amplifier (the Asgard 2 in this case) would then amplify. 
  
 I can't comment if it's good with those or not because I don't have the Asgard 2 nor the K550.


----------



## Hacienda

jeremy205100 said:


> You need to get a DAC with it. If you just use a 3.5mm to RCA from your computer to the amplifier you will be double amplifying the signal which will hurt the audio quality. The DAC takes the digital signal directly from your computer and converts it into analog, which the amplifier (the Asgard 2 in this case) would then amplify.
> 
> I can't comment if it's good with those or not because I don't have the Asgard 2 nor the K550.


 

 Thank you very much.
  
 OK. So that would push me towards the $800 mark. Are there any other headphone amps that you could recommend? I did look at the Rega but would that give me the same problems. My budget is around $400.


----------



## jeremy205100

Maybe the magni and modi (also from Schiit).


----------



## Hacienda

Any thoughts on the Rega?


----------



## jeremy205100

I've never heard of that company. Doesn't mean it's bad, but I don't have an opinion on it.


----------



## walls

After spending some time with the Uberfrost and the A2 I have to stick with my original statement that compared to the WA2 and even the LD2++ I am just not that impressed with the A2. Sure it pumps out plenty of power but the overall soundstage just seems, for lack of a better word, flat. Now the Uberfrost I love, it's a fantastic DAC at a great price. So my A2 will be going up for sale . 

One thing about these units, whoever decided to put the power switches on the back needs to quit drinking so much when designing things, lol. what a pain in the ass to reach around the units to switch them on or off. My stuff has to be placed in a rack, makes it difficult.


----------



## MattTCG

^^ The rear switches give it a cleaner look and are also a result of the circuit board design.


----------



## ben_r_

matttcg said:


> ^^ The rear switches give it a cleaner look and are also a result of the circuit board design.


 

 "Result of the circuit board design"?! lol the circuit board could have been designed to put the switches anywhere. It was done for a cleaner look and that alone.


----------



## MattTCG

^^ I concede to your better logic.


----------



## Tuco1965

They definitely look clean.  Switches on the back aren't a big deal but I have an open setup.


----------



## ben_r_

tuco1965 said:


> They definitely look clean.  Switches on the back aren't a big deal but I have an open setup.


 

 Yea me too, but id I had a rack setup, youd better believe Id be unhappy with those practically hidden rear switches!


----------



## BruinAnteater

Quesion: I have an Oppo BDP105 and I just bought the Asgard2. What is the optimal way of connecting the Asgard to the Oppo?
  
 Currently I have been running some XLR to RCA cables from the back of the Oppo into the Asgard. Sound for the most part is really nice, however, I was shocked at how high I had to turn up the Asgard to get my HD650 loud. On high gain I have the volume turned to about 3 o'clock, and on many _streamed _songs, I need the Oppo's volume set at 92-100. For physical media like CDs and SACDs, I can set the Oppo's volume at more forgiving 82-90.
  
 I found that the sound of the Asgard is pretty much what everyone says it is, except I found that when the music gets really busy (as in many layers of instruments/voices/effects all hitting at once) the Asgard had a hard time seperating the different aspects of the music, but with a standard straight up jazz or rock band (3-5 layers of music at most) the seperation is spectacular. Also, sometimes some parts of song that have been tradionally presented very up front sound like they have been pushed far back.
  
 So I am wondering if the whole Oppo XLR out -> RCA in Asgard2 was the best way to go. In addition to the issue above, the other things that make me think perhaps I am not connecting this right are:
  
 1) The volume. I cant be that deaf! In reality, when I hook up the Asgard to either the HRT Microstreamer or FiiO X3 (in DAC mode) through line out the volume seems more plentiful
 2) Although the overall quality of the Oppo's sound is still better than either the microstreamer or x3, neither of those two give me the 'busy music' seperation problem and seems to image everything fine.
  
 Any help or tips would be great!


----------



## pez

Been a while since I've posted here, but curious as to what you guys are finding as a good DAC for the Asgard 2 and HD 650 combo.
  
 I'm not too keen on Schiit's DACs based on the Modi, but I'm not sure how much different the Bifrost is from the Modi, sonically.
  
 I thought I read a review on here a while back with there being little or no sonic difference, but curious what other DACs people are using.  Thanks.


----------



## MattTCG

For me, the bifrost is an end game dac for SE setups. You can always go with the uber upgrade for more performance. And it makes a nice stack.


----------



## Mrstick89

Ok guys I'm pretty new to all this, I've posted this in the Schiit owners club but maybe this would be better posted in this thread. They recommended a new DAC but I don't believe that will remedy my issues, as I believe it is a case of this amps sound signature not pairing with my beyers.
  
 I received my Asgard 2 Friday night and I've basically been unhappy with the sound since I received it. It does sound great, don't get me wrong and I think Schiit has an awesome product. I just don't think it is a good match for my ears, my headphones or the music I listen to. I would just like some more validation on my thoughts before I send this back.
  
 My setup SoundblasterZ/AS2/DT990 Pro I also have a Fiio E10 that may sound a little better with this amp(I know shameful DACs)
  
 First off this AMP picks up so much interference from my PC, at high listening levels the buzzing/scratching is pretty intense. I was able to isolate this by running my Fiio E10 off my tablet. PC to USB connection also yielded interference. I've tried Hi/Lo and every set of volume combinations in between.
  
 Overall I feel the sound is a bit congested/fuzzy/dry and lacks separation when there are multiple layers, bass lines just seem to mesh together and sound nasty. I listen to a lot of rock and EDM so I really like to crank my headphones, by the time I reach an exciting listening level the sound becomes really harsh. Bass impact also sounds sloppy and thin. I feel the AS2 brings out the worst in my Beyers and masks its real qualities. I really don't know why anyone would recommend this amp with these headphone? It is really fatiguing on my ears...
  
 The only dedicated AMP I can compare this to is the Musical Fidelity V-Can II, I gave this to my dad for Christmas and I've missed it everyday that its been gone. This amp was crystal clear at all volumes, bass impact was tight fast and clean, separation was amazing, sound stage was HUGE. This amp was also connected to the same exact system my Schiit is connected to.
  
 I would really appreciate anyone's thoughts on this, maybe even another AMP recommendation. The AS2 did seem to get better after I burned it in, but it is still not anywhere near the sound I expected, and its been cooking for a while now.. Could a proper DAC really warm this AMP up and clean up the sound that much??


----------



## StanD

mrstick89 said:


> Ok guys I'm pretty new to all this, I've posted this in the Schiit owners club but maybe this would be better posted in this thread. They recommended a new DAC but I don't believe that will remedy my issues, as I believe it is a case of this amps sound signature not pairing with my beyers.
> 
> I received my Asgard 2 Friday night and I've basically been unhappy with the sound since I received it. It does sound great, don't get me wrong and I think Schiit has an awesome product. I just don't think it is a good match for my ears, my headphones or the music I listen to. I would just like some more validation on my thoughts before I send this back.
> 
> ...


 
 Scratching and buzzing, sounds like you may have a ground loop. I had this problem with my Asgard 2, once I moved the power plug for my DAC next to the one for my amp, it went away. Originally the power plug was on a different power strip that was plugged into a different outlet on a different wall, silly me.


----------



## pez

matttcg said:


> For me, the bifrost is an end game dac for SE setups. You can always go with the uber upgrade for more performance. And it makes a nice stack.




I'm thinking I'll eventually just try it out because of the ridiculously generous return period. Any comments of the sound with and without the Bifrost? I found the Magni + Modi combo a tad bit thin and cold for my tastes.


----------



## MattTCG

I heard the m/m combo exactly as you did. The bifrost is a substantial upgrade IMO.


----------



## pez

matttcg said:


> I heard the m/m combo exactly as you did. The bifrost is a substantial upgrade IMO.




Hmmm good to know. Thanks for your input; it's much appreciated .


----------



## ericr

FWIW, compared my Asgard 2 and the Valhalla at a meet a couple of weeks ago using my T90s and it was *very* nice. I think the Valhalla's higher output impedance is better with the Beyers. It also has a bit more power than Asgard. The Valhalla spoiled the SM64 though and so isn't as good a choice if you also want to drive IEMs.


----------



## StanD

ericr said:


> FWIW, compared my Asgard 2 and the Valhalla at a meet a couple of weeks ago using my T90s and it was *very* nice. I think the Valhalla's higher output impedance is better with the Beyers. It also has a bit more power than Asgard. The Valhalla spoiled the SM64 though and so isn't as good a choice if you also want to drive IEMs.


 
 Why is the Valhalla's higher output impedance better with the Beyers? I'll assume you meant the Beyer T90?


----------



## Rem0o

stand said:


> Why is the Valhalla's higher output impedance better with the Beyers? I'll assume you meant the Beyer T90?


 
 Damping factor. Tyll did a very nice article about it: 

 http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/comparison-beyerdynamic-dt-880-32-ohm-dt-880-250-ohm-and-dt-880-600-ohm-headphones


----------



## StanD

ericr said:


> FWIW, compared my Asgard 2 and the Valhalla at a meet a couple of weeks ago using my T90s and it was *very* nice. I think the Valhalla's higher output impedance is better with the Beyers. It also has a bit more power than Asgard. The Valhalla spoiled the SM64 though and so isn't as good a choice if you also want to drive IEMs.


 
  
  


stand said:


> Why is the Valhalla's higher output impedance better with the Beyers? I'll assume you meant the Beyer T90?


 
  
  


rem0o said:


> Damping factor. Tyll did a very nice article about it:
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/comparison-beyerdynamic-dt-880-32-ohm-dt-880-250-ohm-and-dt-880-600-ohm-headphones


 
 I think you should read the article once more. Tyll states that a lower impedance amp is better as to give a higher damping ratio. So ericr's statement. "I think the Valhalla's higher output impedance is better...." doesn't ring true to me, hence my post. It is a rare case where a higher output impedance amp is advantageous and IMO in that case one would have bought the wrong set of cans. The only thing about a low impedance SS amp is to be sure that is can drive enough voltage for high impedance cans.


----------



## ericr

Yes, the Beyer T90 (label states 250 ohm).

The T90 is my first venture outside of IEMs so I'm mostly in learning mode. While researching on the full-size headphone threads (incl. The T90 thread) others had stated some higher impedance cans perform better with amps having higher impedance. 

At the meet the T90 sounded better with the Vahalla, while my SM64 did not. After the meet curiosity drove me to the Schiit website where I noticed the difference in output impedance between the Vahalla (30 ohms) and the Asgard 2 (<2 ohms). So what I experienced at the meet was in line with the "higher impedance amps" line of thinking I had read about.

I think StanD's comment is valid as the wonderful sub-bass and bass of the SM64 turned to flabby mush through the Vahalla.


----------



## monkeyboylee

Hi, looking for a new headphone amp for my HE-400's / W1000X and naturally looking at the Schiit range. Ive tried the Vali but my W1000X were too sensitive for it. So I'm now thinking Asgard 2 but just wondered that if I'm not going to use the low gain setting or the pre-amp should I just go for the Magni, or have you found sq benefits/changes too????


----------



## TMRaven

The Magni has the same issues.  Its volume pot isn't the most controlled, and it has a high fixed gain, so there won't be much play with the W1000x.  The Asgard2 will have a lot of play.


----------



## monkeyboylee

Cheers, sounds like it's the Asgard then. I'm not sure what you mean by a lot of play tho, just a simple Yorkshireman I'm afraid  So I will need the low gain setting for the W1000x?


----------



## TMRaven

By play I mean the amount of travel you can have on the volume pot.  With the Magni and a sensitive Audio Technica headphone like the AD700, you only get around 7-8 o'clock.  9 o'clock is getting too loud, and the near bottom of the pot has channel imbalance.


----------



## monkeyboylee

tmraven said:


> By play I mean the amount of travel you can have on the volume pot.  With the Magni and a sensitive Audio Technica headphone like the AD700, you only get around 7-8 o'clock.  9 o'clock is getting too loud, and the near bottom of the pot has channel imbalance.




Right... Got it now, cheers.


----------



## DangerToast

The channel imbalance and high gain is the exact reason why I upgraded from the Magni to the Asgard 2. The channel imbalance issue is now almost entirely nonexistent and I have a lot of play with the volume pot. Even at high gain I sit at about 12 o'clock with my T90s whereas I was hanging around at 10 or 11 on the magni


----------



## MattTCG

^^ And I was about 8-9 on the Magni and the Vali.


----------



## gidgiddonihah

I was much too lazy to read the whole thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so I apologize if this has already been asked but I was wondering what is included in the box.  Is Schiit shipping this with RCA cables I can connect to my Dragonfly?  Or should I order some Audioquest Evergreens?  I also would like to use my HE-400 cable with it, does it have an adapter included?
 Thanks!


----------



## Change is Good

All you get is the amp and power cable... no extras.


----------



## Netrum

gidgiddonihah said:


> I was much too lazy to read the whole thread   so I apologize if this has already been asked but I was wondering what is included in the box.  Is Schiit shipping this with RCA cables I can connect to my Dragonfly?  Or should I order some Audioquest Evergreens?  I also would like to use my HE-400 cable with it, does it have an adapter included?
> Thanks!



It does not come with RCA cables.
Only cable inncluded is the powercable.


----------



## gidgiddonihah

netrum said:


> gidgiddonihah said:
> 
> 
> > I was much too lazy to read the whole thread   so I apologize if this has already been asked but I was wondering what is included in the box.  Is Schiit shipping this with RCA cables I can connect to my Dragonfly?  Or should I order some Audioquest Evergreens?  I also would like to use my HE-400 cable with it, does it have an adapter included?
> ...


 

Thank you kind sirs. Guess I'll be ordering some extras. That means a bit more saving to do... 



change is good said:


> All you get is the amp and power cable... no extras.




Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## pez

Just order some short Monoprice RCAs.


----------



## DangerToast

Been using this great amp with my T90s for about a month and a half now and I continue to be impressed by the pairing. Highly recommended if you crave an insane amount of detail from your music.


----------



## roguegeek

tmraven said:


> The Magni has the same issues.  Its volume pot isn't the most controlled, and it has a high fixed gain, so there won't be much play with the W1000x.  The Asgard2 will have a lot of play.


 
 So Asgard 2 should play well with more headphones when compared to Magni?


----------



## OkawaiiO

I used quite a few headphones with asgard 2 and think they all work pretty well (lcd2,dt990,momentum,se535,and apple earpods XD)


----------



## roguegeek

I'm less worried about high impedance cans than I am about low impedance cans. I know for sure a PX 100-II and XBA-3 does work on a Magni. Maybe it will work on an Asgard 2 on low gain?


----------



## Asr

roguegeek said:


> I'm less worried about high impedance cans than I am about low impedance cans. I know for sure a PX 100-II and XBA-3 does work on a Magni. Maybe it will work on an Asgard 2 on low gain?


 
  
 The Schiit site says that gain is 5x on the Magni, and 6x (High) & 1.5x (Low) on the Asgard 2. 1.5x is really low, that's nearly unity gain! No way anyone would have volume-control issues with a 1.5x gain for any sensitive headphones/IEMs.
  
 Quote from the amp description: 





> Asgard 2 offers two gain settings. The low-gain mode is perfect for high-sensitivity IEMs, while the high-gain mode is ideal for most other headphones, up to and including many orthodynamics.


----------



## StanD

roguegeek said:


> I'm less worried about high impedance cans than I am about low impedance cans. I know for sure a PX 100-II and XBA-3 does work on a Magni. Maybe it will work on an Asgard 2 on low gain?


 
 OK, I just ran upstairs and tried my XBA-3's on my Asgard 2. Sounds great. On low gain at full volume, dead silence. If I turned on some music I would need hospitalization at that setting. At full volume and high gain I would probably need a funeral and a new set of XBA-3's. Cranked up all the way on high gain I can hear a drop of noise, but as I said, I would never survive listening to music at that setting. Of course placing the XBA-3's next to the Asgard 2 is like hitting a fly with a sledge hammer, but it sounded very good.


----------



## roguegeek

stand said:


> OK, I just ran upstairs and tried my XBA-3's on my Asgard 2. Sounds great. On low gain at full volume, dead silence. If I turned on some music I would need hospitalization at that setting. At full volume and high gain I would probably need a funeral and a new set of XBA-3's. Cranked up all the way on high gain I can hear a drop of noise, but as I said, I would never survive listening to music at that setting. Of course placing the XBA-3's next to the Asgard 2 is like hitting a fly with a sledge hammer, but it sounded very good.


 
 Perfect! Thanks for testing that out! Looks like I'll be buying an Asgard 2 soon and have myself a triple stack.


----------



## Change is Good

I can concur the AG2 plays well with many different headphones/IEMs.

I've tried the following with it:
W4R, SM64, SE535, K712, K612, SRH1840, SRH1540, and Mad Dog 3.2

No issues with any of them... all on low gain (except the MD).


----------



## roguegeek

change is good said:


> I can concur the AG2 plays well with many different headphones/IEMs.
> 
> I've tried the following with it:
> W4R, SM64, SE535, K712, K612, SRH1840, SRH1540, and Mad Dog 3.2
> ...


 
 Sounds great.
  
 So another question. In the triple stack configuration (Bifrost on bottom, Asgard2 middle, and Lyr on top), any heat concerns here?


----------



## Change is Good

The AG2 gets pretty... when compared to my other amp (m-stage).


----------



## StanD

roguegeek said:


> Sounds great.
> 
> So another question. In the triple stack configuration (Bifrost on bottom, Asgard2 middle, and Lyr on top), any heat concerns here?


 
 Tough deal , two heat generators. I wouldn't stack the two of them. If I had to, I'd put the hottest one on top and rig up a spacer between them to put an inch or two between them for airflow.


----------



## StanD

change is good said:


> The AG2 gets pretty... when compared to my other amp (m-stage).


 
 The AG2 is a Class A Amp, so it is supposed to get hot. Good in the winter


----------



## pez

roguegeek said:


> I'm less worried about high impedance cans than I am about low impedance cans. I know for sure a PX 100-II and XBA-3 does work on a Magni. Maybe it will work on an Asgard 2 on low gain?


 
  
 For further confirmation, the DT770 (32 ohm) does great on low gain with the Asgard 2.  Absolutely no hiss at normal/healthy (and even higher-than-normal) listening volumes.


----------



## gefski

roguegeek said:


> Sounds great.
> 
> So another question. In the triple stack configuration (Bifrost on bottom, Asgard2 middle, and Lyr on top), any heat concerns here?




Tall feet are easy, but I agree with StanD and am not a big fan of "hot stacks".


----------



## Change is Good

Did I mention this baby pairs extremely well with the K612 PRO?
  

  
 Mmmmmmmmmmm......


----------



## roguegeek

change is good said:


> Did I mention this baby pairs extremely well with the K612 PRO?
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmm......


 
 I can almost see your blushing through your text.


----------



## Change is Good

roguegeek said:


> I can almost see your blushing through your text.


 
  
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## roguegeek

Just for schiits and giggles, can anyone throw in a PX 100-II just to see if that low impedance can works? I don't think I'd ever run it, but I'd like to know if it works.


----------



## StanD

roguegeek said:


> Just for schiits and giggles, can anyone throw in a PX 100-II just to see if that low impedance can works? I don't think I'd ever run it, but I'd like to know if it works.


 
 Isn't that 32 Ohms? My 38 Ohm HE-500's sing on the Asgard 2 and they are far less sensitive. The Asgard 2's output impedance is less that 2 Ohms. If it were 2 Ohms then any cans at 16 Ohms or above should be fine as long as the power is sufficient.


----------



## roguegeek

stand said:


> Isn't that 32 Ohms? My 38 Ohm HE-500's sing on the Asgard 2 and they are far less sensitive. The Asgard 2's output impedance is less that 2 Ohms. If it were 2 Ohms then any cans at 16 Ohms or above should be fine as long as the power is sufficient.


 
 The math isn't that simple. Magni's output impedance is <0.1 Ohms, so you would think it's fine, but it's not. It's awful on it. I'd like to know how it does on Asgard 2.


----------



## Change is Good

roguegeek said:


> Just for schiits and giggles, can anyone throw in a PX 100-II just to see if that low impedance can works? I don't think I'd ever run it, but I'd like to know if it works.




Want me to try with my cheap MDR-EX300 ear buds that came with my Sony walkman F806?


----------



## roguegeek

change is good said:


> Want me to try with my cheap MDR-EX300 ear buds that came with my Sony walkman F806?


 
 Sure!


----------



## StanD

roguegeek said:


> The math isn't that simple. Magni's output impedance is <0.1 Ohms, so you would think it's fine, but it's not. It's awful on it. I'd like to know how it does on Asgard 2.


 
 Do you have an amp that the PX 100-II's sound good on? Also what is it in the sound that is not to your liking?


----------



## Change is Good

roguegeek said:


> Sure!


 
  
 Well... here is the result...
  
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## roguegeek

haha Excellent. Thank you!


----------



## Change is Good

roguegeek said:


> haha Excellent. Thank you!


----------



## blasjw

gefski said:


> Tall feet are easy, but I agree with StanD and am not a big fan of "hot stacks".


 
  
 Dude, looks like you could have used one of my Schiit LED kits:


----------



## Rem0o

OMG, the all black Valhalla + Asgard 2 looks amazing.


----------



## ben_r_

blasjw said:


> Dude, looks like you could have used one of my Schiit LED kits:


 

 Joe! When I get myself seom Schiit products we are talking! Thats hot. I HATE the silver only option Schiit offers.


----------



## blasjw

ben_r_ said:


> Joe! When I get myself seom Schiit products we are talking! Thats hot. I HATE the silver only option Schiit offers.


 
  
 Thanks!  I can't understand why they don't offer a choice of silver or black.  I know they say it's to keep costs down but I don't think it helps much if any.  They did offer limited quantities of black on some models for a little while but sadly they were painted black, not black anodized.  I don't  really care for the white LEDs either so, I've been switching to red, green, or blue.


----------



## gefski

blasjw said:


> Dude, looks like you could have used one of my Schiit LED kits:




Thumbs up on that stack and your leds! 

Mine is the quick and dirty holepunched elec tape. Works pretty good though, the cool blue on the Bifrost is real transparent, while the red on Valhalla adds a nice warmth and texture through the midrange.


----------



## blasjw

gefski said:


> Thumbs up on that stack and your leds!
> 
> Mine is the quick and dirty holepunched elec tape. Works pretty good though, the cool blue on the Bifrost is real transparent, while the red on Valhalla adds a nice warmth and texture through the midrange.


----------



## Change is Good

blasjw said:


> Thanks!  I can't understand why they don't offer a choice of silver or black.  I know they say it's *to keep costs down* but I don't think it helps much if any.  They did offer limited quantities of black on some models for a little while but sadly they were painted black, not black anodized.  I don't  really care for the white LEDs either so, I've been switching to red, green, or blue.




That's every company's excuse.

Prime example is the Alpha Dog. People got criticized for not liking Dan's choice of color. Some people in the thread went as far as saying "don't like it? don't buy it!" and "you can't see the color when its on your head." I even remember Dan posting a Beats Colors slogan, sarcastically, aimed towards those complaining. 

Now, after banking on the Alpha Dog, they're taking votes for a new color (maybe two). Hilarious lol..

Credit to MrSpeakers, however, on finally giving in to their customers' requests. I wish Schiit would do the same...


----------



## StanD

change is good said:


> That's every company's excuse.
> 
> Prime example is the Alpha Dog. People got criticized for not liking Dan's choice of color. Some people in the thread went as far as saying "don't like it? don't buy it!" and "you can't see the color when its on your head." I even remember Dan posting a Beats Colors slogan, sarcastically, aimed towards those complaining.
> 
> ...


 
 Maybe the guys at Schitt could get a few cans of spray paint and hire a few taggers. LOL Customization to the next level. Although Black Anodization without the tagging would be nice.


----------



## roguegeek

Anodization does fade after a while, though, and it looks bad when it does. I'm very happy with the current finishes.


----------



## blasjw

roguegeek said:


> Anodization does fade after a while, though, and it looks bad when it does. I'm very happy with the current finishes.


 
  
 Well, that may be true if you plan on keeping your amp outdoors.  Generally speaking however, organic dyes are well suited to indoor applications and have enjoyed such use for over 50 years.


----------



## roguegeek

blasjw said:


> Well, that may be true if you plan on keeping your amp outdoors.  Generally speaking however, organic dyes are well suited to indoor applications and have enjoyed such use for over 50 years.


 
 Ehh. I've seen quality anodization go bad under a roof after a couple of years. My point being that I'm sure Schiit takes this stuff into consideration when developing a product.


----------



## StanD

blasjw said:


> Well, that may be true if you plan on keeping your amp outdoors.  Generally speaking however, organic dyes are well suited to indoor applications and have enjoyed such use for over 50 years.


 
  
  


roguegeek said:


> Ehh. I've seen quality anodization go bad under a roof after a couple of years. My point being that I'm sure Schiit takes this stuff into consideration when developing a product.


 
 Looks like getting some taggers from Brooklyn to decorate is the only remaining stylistic option. Add a big bass boost switch and call it the Dr. Dre. Schitt Edition.


----------



## Change is Good

stand said:


> Looks like getting some taggers from Brooklyn to decorate is the only remaining stylistic option. *Add a big bass boost switch and call it the Dr. Dre. Schitt Edition.*




Oooooh! Can it come in dark brown?!!


----------



## StanD

stand said:


> Looks like getting some taggers from Brooklyn to decorate is the only remaining stylistic option. Add a big bass boost switch and call it the Dr. Dre. Schitt Edition.


 
  
  


change is good said:


> Oooooh! Can it come in dark brown?!!


 
 You got the can of dark brown spray paint? Call it *Brown* Schiit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I think that I just might decide to keep the stock finish.


----------



## roguegeek

stand said:


> You got the can of dark brown spray paint? Call it *Brown* Schiit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Oh wow! I totally want brown Schiit now!


----------



## StanD

stand said:


> You got the can of dark brown spray paint? Call it *Brown* Schiit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


roguegeek said:


> Oh wow! I totally want brown Schiit now!


 
 Actually brown is a nice color.


----------



## blasjw

roguegeek said:


> Ehh. I've seen quality anodization go bad under a roof after a couple of years. My point being that I'm sure Schiit takes this stuff into consideration when developing a product.


 
  
 I don't doubt they take a lot of things into consideration but, it's very common for manufacturers to black anodize consumer devices.  So, most likely it comes down to a question of cost.  The truth is that is does cost more to black anodize than clear.  So I probably have to concede to their point regarding cost.  Personally, I haven't seen any issues with any of my other A/V equipment which was black anodized from the factory as far as fading goes.  There are many factors involved the light-fastness such as what dye is used, the amount of dye in the anodic layer, how it's sealed, etc.


----------



## ben_r_

Quote:


roguegeek said:


> Ehh. I've seen quality anodization go bad under a roof after a couple of years. My point being that I'm sure Schiit takes this stuff into consideration when developing a product.


 
  


blasjw said:


> I don't doubt they take a lot of things into consideration but, it's very common for manufacturers to black anodize consumer devices.  So, most likely it comes down to a question of cost.  The truth is that is does cost more to black anodize than clear.  So I probably have to concede to their point regarding cost.  Personally, I haven't seen any issues with any of my other A/V equipment which was black anodized from the factory as far as fading goes.  There are many factors involved the light-fastness such as what dye is used, the amount of dye in the anodic layer, how it's sealed, etc.


 
 Yea that was just a silly comment. Pretty much all black aluminum audio products are anodized without any issues. Its pretty much the only way to keep the grained aluminum look with a color. Ive never had any of my black anodized products change in any way.


----------



## roguegeek

ben_r_ said:


> Quote:
> 
> Yea that was just a silly comment. Pretty much all black aluminum audio products are anodized without any issues. Its pretty much the only way to keep the grained aluminum look with a color. Ive never had any of my black anodized products change in any way.


 
 Not a silly comment if it's true. Besides, all of it looks better in silver anyway. It's also a branding technique. All of their product share a unique and cohesive design. You know you're looking at a Schiit product right away at this point. Colors? It sounds gimmicky and it would most certain would throw some inconsistency into their distinct brand.


----------



## blasjw

roguegeek said:


> Not a silly comment if it's true. Besides, all of it looks better in silver anyway. It's also a branding technique. All of their product share a unique and cohesive design. You know you're looking at a Schiit product right away at this point. Colors? It sounds gimmicky and it would most certain would throw some inconsistency into their distinct brand.


 
  
 It's not true so I guess that makes it silly.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't see how it's a branding technique since there are other manufacturers that stick with all silver, some a mix of black and silver, or some all black.  It's not like silver is so unique or anything.  BTW, black is not a color and I certainly wouldn't call it gimmicky.


----------



## roguegeek

blasjw said:


> It's not true so I guess that makes it silly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 If you don't see it, I guess you don't see it.


----------



## TMRaven

Their aluminum products being colored to look aluminum makes more sense to me than being colored to look black.


----------



## ben_r_

Meh, to each their own. We all see and hear things differently, but for me, I believe all electronics should be black in color and thats the why I buy. Or other cases mod to be so. I have owned and currently own quite a bit more electronics than most people and since I was a kid I have always preferred black electronics. So for me, its a normality.


----------



## blasjw

tmraven said:


> Their aluminum products being colored to look aluminum makes more sense to me than being colored to look black.


 
 Everyone has different preferences and I respect that.  Some people prefer silver and some black.  Since all my other audio equipment is black anodized, I like to change my Schiit gear to black as well so it matches.  In any case, the beauty of anodization vs. paint is that it's an oxidation layer that's actually part of the aluminum.  As such, it retains the aluminum look and texture such that the only difference you get is the color of the dye that's added.  In fact, most silver gear is actually clear anodized (no dye added) since anodizing actually hardens the surface and therefore makes it more scratch resistant.  BTW, you might notice that the majority of audio equipment made today with aluminum is actually black anodized.


----------



## Tuco1965

Well it's definitely personal preference, but I'm old school and love all the silver / aluminum  finish of older gear I grew up with.


----------



## Sorrows End

Do you need to have the Asgard 2 turned on to use the volume knob for your speakers?
  
 I've read that the Lyr need to be on for this to happen but it was mentioned that it isn't the same for solid state amps.
  
 Can anyone confirm/deny please?


----------



## ben_r_

sorrows end said:


> Do you need to have the Asgard 2 turned on to use the volume knob for your speakers?
> 
> I've read that the Lyr need to be on for this to happen but it was mentioned that it isn't the same for solid state amps.
> 
> Can anyone confirm/deny please?


 

 You mean to use the pre-amp outs? Yes it does have to be on. But you shouldnt be powering speakers directly from it, its a pre-amp out which is designed to go into an amp that would power the speakers.


----------



## Sorrows End

ben_r_ said:


> You mean to use the pre-amp outs? Yes it does have to be on. But you shouldnt be powering speakers directly from it, its a pre-amp out which is designed to go into an amp that would power the speakers.


 
 The whole point of the pre-amp outputs were to hook up powered studio monitors?
  
 Edit - Directly from the Asgard 2 product page "In addition, the preamp outputs can easily be connected to powered speakers, for a complete desktop system."


----------



## ben_r_

sorrows end said:


> The whole point of the pre-amp outputs were to hook up powered studio monitors?
> 
> Edit - Directly from the Asgard 2 product page "In addition, the preamp outputs can easily be connected to powered speakers, for a complete desktop system."


 

 Which have the amps built into them. So my statement was correct. The post I quoted didnt mention powered speakers so I wanted to make sure they werent thinking of powering un-amplified speakers from the Asgard 2.


----------



## StanD

But will coloring it black open the soundstage some more, increase details and warm the mids?


----------



## Change is Good

stand said:


> But will coloring it black open the soundstage some more, increase details and warm the mids?




Yes


----------



## StanD

stand said:


> But will coloring it black open the soundstage some more, increase details and warm the mids?


 
  
  


change is good said:


> Yes


 
 Now that we made the suggestion, the outcome is assured.


----------



## blasjw

stand said:


> But will coloring it black open the soundstage some more, increase details and warm the mids?


 
  
 Yes, it does open the soundstage and increase details but actually _darkens_ the mids.


----------



## StanD

stand said:


> But will coloring it black open the soundstage some more, increase details and warm the mids?


 
  
  


blasjw said:


> Yes, it does open the soundstage and increase details but actually _darkens_ the mids.


 
 Perhaps if they offer pinstripes that might cure the darkened mids. Now what color? Or a pinwheel to hypnotize the suggestible listener.


----------



## Change is Good

stand said:


> Perhaps if they offer *pinstripes* that might cure the darkened mids. Now what color? Or a pinwheel to hypnotize the suggestible listener.


 
  
 Or they can offer this style...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## StanD

stand said:


> Perhaps if they offer pinstripes that might cure the darkened mids. Now what color? Or a pinwheel to hypnotize the suggestible listener.


 
  
  


change is good said:


> Or they can offer this style...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
 Definitely grainy. This just goes to show that there is some Schiit to this.


----------



## markm1

tuco1965 said:


> Well it's definitely personal preference, but I'm old school and love all the silver / aluminum  finish of older gear I grew up with.


 

 I could care less about color. I can paint the walls, buy some art for the walls.
  
 For a $250 A-2 purchase-my only interest is-"how does this schiit sound" not interior room decoration.


----------



## StanD

tuco1965 said:


> Well it's definitely personal preference, but I'm old school and love all the silver / aluminum  finish of older gear I grew up with.


 
  
  


markm1 said:


> I could care less about color. I can paint the walls, buy some art for the walls.
> 
> For a $250 A-2 purchase-my only interest is-"how does this schiit sound" not interior room decoration.


 
 So you don't care if it looks like Schiit?


----------



## markm1

stand said:


> So you don't care if it looks like Schiit?


 

 ah-ha! Not with the "Sch" spelling, no


----------



## StanD

markm1 said:


> ah-ha! Not with the "Sch" spelling, no


 
 The A-2 sounds awfully good and they look good too.


----------



## markm1

stand said:


> The A-2 sounds awfully good and they look good too.


 

 Agreed-I think they look awesome.


----------



## ChrisMcLaughlin

markm1 said:


> Agreed-I think they look awesome.


 
 They look fantastic!


----------



## Byrnie

gidgiddonihah said:


> Thank you kind sirs. Guess I'll be ordering some extras. That means a bit more saving to do...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


 
 Just buy some cables from monoprice for a few bucks each.  They work wonderfully and aren't overpriced like every cable you find in bestbuy and other such stores.


----------



## Byrnie

change is good said:


> I can concur the AG2 plays well with many different headphones/IEMs.
> 
> I've tried the following with it:
> W4R, SM64, SE535, K712, K612, SRH1840, SRH1540, and Mad Dog 3.2
> ...


 
 I figure I should add to this, I've tried the following withe A2:
  
 The DT880 (250 ohm) sound a tad better on High gain with the A2 (but it could be my imagination)
 D2000, D600, HD598, HD650
  
 The Modi+Asgard 2 has single handedly made me enjoy my DT880s again!


----------



## StanD

byrnie said:


> I figure I should add to this, I've tried the following withe A2:
> 
> The DT880 (250 ohm) sound a tad better on High gain with the A2 (but it could be my imagination)
> D2000, D600, HD598, HD650
> ...


 
 I wouldn't worry too much about it sounding better on high gain, probably sounds the same. The only difference is that on high gain the A 2 is open loop and on low gain there is a small amount of negative feedback, not enough to introduce transient distortion detectable by a mere mortal. Is that your kid in the Avatar?


----------



## Byrnie

stand said:


> But will coloring it black open the soundstage some more, increase details and warm the mids?



I hear that will darken the soundstage


----------



## Byrnie

stand said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about it sounding better on high gain, probably sounds the same. The only difference is that on high gain the A 2 is open loop and on low gain there is a small amount of negative feedback, not enough to introduce transient distortion detectable by a mere mortal. Is that your kid in the Avatar?



Yea she was kind enough to sit still long enough. Lmao that would mad creepy if it wasn't my kid!


----------



## Byrnie

stand said:


> Perhaps if they offer pinstripes that might cure the darkened mids. Now what color? Or a pinwheel to hypnotize the suggestible listener.



Nah what they really need is an overrated 90s rapper to be their poster boy... Wait i've got it, get Snoop Dog and paint it green !

**Just thought of somethinge else** their slogan can be "This schiit is the chronic!"


----------



## StanD

byrnie said:


> Yea she was kind enough to sit still long enough. Lmao that would mad creepy if it wasn't my kid!


 
 She has an awesome smile. She's a nice model for headphones and don't be surprised if she has an account on Head-Fi.


----------



## StanD

byrnie said:


> Nah what they really need is an overrated 90s rapper to be their poster boy... Wait i've got it, get Snoop Dog and paint it green
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Maybe he could endorse or sponser _Mad Dogs._I know the perfect model that can attract the untapped very young crowd.


----------



## Honkytime

stand said:


> She has an awesome smile. She's a nice model for headphones and don't be surprised if she has an account on Head-Fi.


 
 Would that make it "Sorry About Your Wallet DAD" then?


----------



## Byrnie

honkytime said:


> Would that make it "Sorry About Your Wallet DAD" then?



That's assuming I wouldn't deduct it from her college money


----------



## StanD

byrnie said:


> That's assuming I wouldn't deduct it from her college money


 
 Are you kidding, you can't save enough. I put my daughter through NYU, it was like buying a new Corvette every year but not getting to keep or touch even one of them.


----------



## jjsoviet

Oh wow, I just saw the black anodized Schiit stack and man is it gorgeous.
  
 Can I send them over and have them done like that? Red LEDs as well please to match my desktop setup.


----------



## StanD

jjsoviet said:


> Oh wow, I just saw the black anodized Schiit stack and man is it gorgeous.
> 
> Can I send them over and have them done like that? Red LEDs as well please to match my desktop setup.


 
 A little самогон is in order.


----------



## MattTCG

jjsoviet said:


> Oh wow, I just saw the black anodized Schiit stack and man is it gorgeous.
> 
> Can I send them over and have them done like that? Red LEDs as well please to match my desktop setup.


 
  
 Yes, they will gladly convert your to black, change the color of the led and pay shipping both ways.


----------



## blasjw

> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Oh wow, I just saw the black anodized Schiit stack and man is it gorgeous.
> 
> Can I send them over and have them done like that? Red LEDs as well please to match my desktop setup.


 
  
 Yeah, that was me that did that.  I just PM'd you about it.  Anyone interested, just PM me with details about what you want done and I can give you a quote.


----------



## Byrnie

I just got my 1540's in the mail and they sound amazing with the Asgard 2!


----------



## K-Otar

I just wish the Asgard 2 could provide more juice for my HE-500.


----------



## blasjw

k-otar said:


> I just wish the Asgard 2 could provide more juice for my HE-500.


 
  
 Time to get a Mini-X: http://www.head-fi.org/t/629352/he-500-lcd2-d5000-dt770-sr80-on-a-speaker-amp-emotiva-mini-x-a-100-project


----------



## Traum

k-otar said:


> I just wish the Asgard 2 could provide more juice for my HE-500.



Perhaps a Lyr is in your future?


----------



## K-Otar

traum said:


> Perhaps a Lyr is in your future?


 
  Yeah, but I don't like the tubes.


----------



## K-Otar

blasjw said:


> Time to get a Mini-X: http://www.head-fi.org/t/629352/he-500-lcd2-d5000-dt770-sr80-on-a-speaker-amp-emotiva-mini-x-a-100-project


 
  
 I thought about it but I am not sure, I heard the Mini-Xs sound bright. I like the A2 sound signature.


----------



## ben_r_

k-otar said:


> I thought about it but I am not sure, I heard the Mini-Xs sound bright. I like the A2 sound signature.


 

 From what I have read from others who have owned both the Asgard 2 and the Emotiva mini-X a-100 that isnt the case. I have the mini-X and love it with my HE-500, but I havent owned the Asgard 2 to compare. I made my choice based on all the good reviews of the mini-X being better  for the HE-500's over the Asgard 2 and Lyr.


----------



## blasjw

k-otar said:


> I thought about it but I am not sure, I heard the Mini-Xs sound bright. I like the A2 sound signature.


 
  
 I realize this is a Schiit fanboy thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but, below are a couple of quotes from this Emotiva forum thread: http://emotivalounge.proboards.com/thread/35628/heavily-modified-sleek-headphone-usage
  
 "A few people compared the Lyr and the A-100 with the HE-500 and found the Emotiva to really be a step up."
  
 "I personally paired it with the HE-6 and HE-500. Lots of people pair with the HE-500, and it has quickly become the go to amplifier recommended for the HE-500. Really a stellar match."


----------



## StanD

k-otar said:


> I just wish the Asgard 2 could provide more juice for my HE-500.


 
 It's not loud enough? Turn it up all the and your HE-500's will hurt you.


----------



## StanD

blasjw said:


> I realize this is a Schiit fanboy thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 How many Watts do you think the Emo Mini will deliver to the HE-500's?


----------



## blasjw

stand said:


> How many Watts do you think the Emo Mini will deliver to the HE-500's?


 
  
 About 10.5 W/ch. RMS with no added resistors.


----------



## StanD

stand said:


> How many Watts do you think the Emo Mini will deliver to the HE-500's?


 
  
  


blasjw said:


> About 10.5 W/ch. RMS with no added resistors.


 
 That's about right, not the 50 Watts that most people might think. Do you think that the HE-500 needs anywhere near that for enough headroom? That kind of power would destroy one's hearing and probably burn out the HE-500. 1.25 Watts would be 9 dB down from the 10 Watts. If you used a 1 Watt amp and set the volume control at 12 o'clock it would be too loud for most people to listen to. 12 o'clock is way far less than 1/2 of the full power. A volume control uses an audio taper which is logarithmic not linear. So why isn't 1 Watt more than enough? Is there something else that makes the Emo sound better? You'll have to spell it out to convince me.


----------



## blasjw

stand said:


> That's about right, not the 50 Watts that most people might think. Do you think that the HE-500 needs anywhere near that for enough headroom? That kind of power would destroy one's hearing and probably burn out the HE-500. 1.25 Watts would be 9 dB down from the 10 Watts. If you used a 1 Watt amp and set the volume control at 12 o'clock it would be too loud for most people to listen to. 12 o'clock is way far less than 1/2 of the full power. A volume control uses an audio taper which is logarithmic not linear. So why isn't 1 Watt more than enough? Is there something else that makes the Emo sound better? You'll have to spell it out to convince me.


 
  
 That's why people are putting resistors in-line.  It's not about getting too much power, it's about having enough to drive the HE-500 + insane SQ.


----------



## ben_r_

stand said:


> That's about right, not the 50 Watts that most people might think. Do you think that the HE-500 needs anywhere near that for enough headroom? That kind of power would destroy one's hearing and probably burn out the HE-500. 1.25 Watts would be 9 dB down from the 10 Watts. If you used a 1 Watt amp and set the volume control at 12 o'clock it would be too loud for most people to listen to. 12 o'clock is way far less than 1/2 of the full power. A volume control uses an audio taper which is logarithmic not linear. So why isn't 1 Watt more than enough? Is there something else that makes the Emo sound better? You'll have to spell it out to convince me.


 

 1W IS enough, but people keep buying and demanding more power and thats why things like the Schiit Lyr which pumps out 6W of power into a 32 ohm load. So who needs a Lyr? The point is you get a arguably better than Lyr sounding amp that provides more power (not that you need as much as either outputs) for as low as 1/3 the cost depending on when/how you get the Emotiva mini-X a-100. THATS why everyone likes the mini-X. Its not the power output thats the main draw. Its the better bang for buck.


----------



## roguegeek

k-otar said:


> I just wish the Asgard 2 could provide more juice for my HE-500.




Wait, the A2 doesn't have good synergy with the HE-500?


----------



## StanD

k-otar said:


> I just wish the Asgard 2 could provide more juice for my HE-500.


 
  
  


roguegeek said:


> Wait, the A2 doesn't have good synergy with the HE-500?


 
 I had my HE-500's hanging of an Asgard 2 driven by a Bifrost Uber USB last night and not only did it sound awesome, it could play loud enough to do some serious damage. IMO any more juice and it could set one's hair on fire.


----------



## StanD

stand said:


> That's about right, not the 50 Watts that most people might think. Do you think that the HE-500 needs anywhere near that for enough headroom? That kind of power would destroy one's hearing and probably burn out the HE-500. 1.25 Watts would be 9 dB down from the 10 Watts. If you used a 1 Watt amp and set the volume control at 12 o'clock it would be too loud for most people to listen to. 12 o'clock is way far less than 1/2 of the full power. A volume control uses an audio taper which is logarithmic not linear. So why isn't 1 Watt more than enough? Is there something else that makes the Emo sound better? You'll have to spell it out to convince me.


 
  
  


blasjw said:


> That's why people are putting resistors in-line.  It's not about getting too much power, it's about having enough to drive the HE-500 + insane SQ.


 
 You didn't answer my question nor did you take notice of the fact what I said about too much power can hurt your hearing and damage your HE-500's. There is nothing to be gained.


----------



## StanD

stand said:


> That's about right, not the 50 Watts that most people might think. Do you think that the HE-500 needs anywhere near that for enough headroom? That kind of power would destroy one's hearing and probably burn out the HE-500. 1.25 Watts would be 9 dB down from the 10 Watts. If you used a 1 Watt amp and set the volume control at 12 o'clock it would be too loud for most people to listen to. 12 o'clock is way far less than 1/2 of the full power. A volume control uses an audio taper which is logarithmic not linear. So why isn't 1 Watt more than enough? Is there something else that makes the Emo sound better? You'll have to spell it out to convince me.


 
  
  


ben_r_ said:


> 1W IS enough, but people keep buying and demanding more power and thats why things like the Schiit Lyr which pumps out 6W of power into a 32 ohm load. So who needs a Lyr? The point is you get a arguably better than Lyr sounding amp that provides more power (not that you need as much as either outputs) for as low as 1/3 the cost depending on when/how you get the Emotiva mini-X a-100. THATS why everyone likes the mini-X. Its not the power output thats the main draw. Its the better bang for buck.


 
 Agreed, the Emotiva is a great value proposition. Who needs all that power, IMO, not many people. Those who own headphones like an HE-6 that are like a black hole at the end of a cable can use an amp like this. Then again those guys want to spend more to show off to their buddies. OK so I shouldn't be stereotyping, ooh a perfect word for audiophiles. Everyone else better watch how they spin that dial or burst an eyeball just before their ears catch on fire.


----------



## Tuco1965

stand said:


> You didn't answer my question nor did you take notice of the fact what I said about too much power can hurt your hearing and damage your HE-500's. There is nothing to be *gained.*


 
 Amplifier puns.


----------



## StanD

tuco1965 said:


> Amplifier puns.


 
 Someone noticed.


----------



## roguegeek

stand said:


> I had my HE-500's hanging of an Asgard 2 driven by a Bifrost Uber USB last night and not only did it sound awesome, it could play loud enough to do some serious damage. IMO any more juice and it could set one's hair on fire.


 
 Nice. Yeah, the statement sounded a little wonky.


----------



## blasjw

stand said:


> You didn't answer my question nor did you take notice of the fact what I said about too much power can hurt your hearing and damage your HE-500's. There is nothing to be gained.


 
 Ooops, let me slow down and answer your questions.  No, I don't think the HE-500 needs that much power which is why I mentioned the fact that people are using resistors in-line which reduces the power to the headphones and allows more effective use of the volume knob.  I think that answers your first two questions.  Of course no one wants to destroy their headphones or their hearing.  If you want learn more about how people are using the Mini-X for headphones (or not) and what they think of the sound, you could start with the thread that I referenced earlier:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/629352/he-500-lcd2-d5000-dt770-sr80-on-a-speaker-amp-emotiva-mini-x-a-100-project/3255#post_10278665
  
 As far as what makes it sound better, I can't tell you.  I can only go by what I've heard from other hi-fiers since I haven't tried it myself.  As ben_r mentioned, it's a good value proposition and, according to some head-fiers the SQ is better than other more expensive amplifiers such as Lyr, etc..  But, of course, it's up to everyone to judge for themselves and not everyone would necessarily agree obviously.  Although I have a Mini-X, I have yet to do the 1/4 TRS mod. and get a pair of HE-500's to plug into it.  But, once I do I will let you know.


----------



## StanD

blasjw said:


> Ooops, let me slow down and answer your questions.  No, I don't think the HE-500 needs that much power which is why I mentioned the fact that people are using resistors in-line which reduces the power to the headphones and allows more effective use of the volume knob.  I think that answers your first two questions.  Of course no one wants to destroy their headphones or their hearing.  If you want learn more about how people are using the Mini-X for headphones (or not) and what they think of the sound, you could start with the thread that I referenced earlier:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/629352/he-500-lcd2-d5000-dt770-sr80-on-a-speaker-amp-emotiva-mini-x-a-100-project/3255#post_10278665
> 
> As far as what makes it sound better, I can't tell you.  I can only go by what I've heard from other hi-fiers since I haven't tried it myself.  As ben_r mentioned, it's a good value proposition and, according to some head-fiers the SQ is better than other more expensive amplifiers such as Lyr, etc..  But, of course, it's up to everyone to judge for themselves and not everyone would necessarily agree obviously.  Although I have a Mini-X, I have yet to do the 1/4 TRS mod. and get a pair of HE-500's to plug into it.  But, once I do I will let you know.


 
 You do realize that people who like the tube sound will not agree with you about the Lyr. Personally I prefer SS because I want accurate and clean, but that's my preference. As far as sounding better than other SS amps, I will not buy into that. Amps are a simple science, no not science it's engineering which is an applied science. there are no mysteries other than the human element, I think we are very good at fooling ourselves. I've learned long ago how to listen, I've designed preamps and line amps for professional equipment, electronic music synthesizers, all sorts of stuff, I know the engineering as well as the human aspect. I'll be the first to say that you can buy an amp that costs 3 times the price of the Emo and few people will be able to tell them apart. The differences in opinions after some blind listening would be very amusing and varied between individuals or the same persons trying again.


----------



## blasjw

stand said:


> You do realize that people who like the tube sound will not agree with you about the Lyr. Personally I prefer SS because I want accurate and clean, but that's my preference. As far as sounding better than other SS amps, I will not buy into that. Amps are a simple science, no not science it's engineering which is an applied science. there are no mysteries other than the human element, I think we are very good at fooling ourselves. I've learned long ago how to listen, I've designed preamps and line amps for professional equipment, electronic music synthesizers, all sorts of stuff, I know the engineering as well as the human aspect. I'll be the first to say that you can buy an amp that costs 3 times the price of the Emo and few people will be able to tell them apart. The differences in opinions after some blind listening would be very amusing and varied between individuals or the same persons trying again.


 
 Well then, sounds like even more reason to go with the Mini-X unless you prefer the tube sound.  Perhaps I can entice you with a tasty pic of ben_r_'s modified Mini-X 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## ben_r_

stand said:


> You do realize that people who like the tube sound will not agree with you about the Lyr. Personally I prefer SS because I want accurate and clean, but that's my preference. *As far as sounding better than other SS amps, I will not buy into that. Amps are a simple science, no not science it's engineering which is an applied science. there are no mysteries other than the human element, I think we are very good at fooling ourselves.* I've learned long ago how to listen, I've designed preamps and line amps for professional equipment, electronic music synthesizers, all sorts of stuff, I know the engineering as well as the human aspect. I'll be the first to say that you can buy an amp that costs 3 times the price of the Emo and few people will be able to tell them apart. The differences in opinions after some blind listening would be very amusing and varied between individuals or the same persons trying again.


 

 Soooo youre saying that all SS amps sound the same?


----------



## StanD

blasjw said:


> Well then, sounds like even more reason to go with the Mini-X unless you prefer the tube sound.  Perhaps I can entice you with a tasty pic of ben_r_'s modified Mini-X
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry, I've got enough amps for now.


----------



## StanD

ben_r_ said:


> Soooo youre saying that all SS amps sound the same?


 
 No some are poorly designed or made poorly and suck. Good SS amps of low distortion and similar power/driving abilities sound so very close it's uncanny. We're not splitting atoms or trying to find the meaning of life here. Headphones are much harder to get right and easily show bigger differences. Of course once you get to the good stuff the gulf narrows.
 The biggest variable is us, our imaginations, exaggerations and group think. Some will argue my point, IMO mostly people that have overspent or have an emotional investment or for social reasons.
 Heck, I'm not forcing anyone to think or feel any which way.


----------



## ben_r_

stand said:


> No some are poorly designed or made poorly and suck. Good SS amps of low distortion and similar power/driving abilities sound so very close it's uncanny. We're not splitting atoms or trying to find the meaning of life here. Headphones are much harder to get right and easily show bigger differences. Of course once you get to the good stuff the gulf narrows.
> The biggest variable is us, our imaginations, exaggerations and group think. Some will argue my point, IMO mostly people that have overspent or have an emotional investment or for social reasons.
> Heck, I'm not forcing anyone to think or feel any which way.


 

 StanD first off let me say I agree with you probably more deeply than you would believe. I believe 95% of this industry is BS and have spent the money to prove it to myself. Im just trying to pick your brain a bit.
  
 So why, let me ask, do you own "too many amps already" as you stated? You just like collecting?


----------



## StanD

ben_r_ said:


> StanD first off let me say I agree with you probably more deeply than you would believe. I believe 95% of this industry is BS and have spent the money to prove it to myself. Im just trying to pick your brain a bit.
> 
> So why, let me ask, do you own "too many amps already" as you stated? You just like collecting?


 
 I've got three headphone amps, none of which cost a fortune, some stuff that I've been experimenting on and a vintage receiver.
 I have portable and desktop for different use cases. Oh, and a portable DAC/Amp.
 We're not counting my Guitar amp.
 I also have a DAC/ADC for musical purposes but that is not in this context.


----------



## blasjw

stand said:


> Sorry, I've got enough amps for now.


 
 Unfortunately for my wallet, my appetite for amps is insatiable.


----------



## StanD

blasjw said:


> Unfortunately for my wallet, my appetite for amps is insatiable.


 
 Perhaps you should take up a soldering iron a get Crack'in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 Perhaps we can convince Jason to make a Schiit Kit.


----------



## Snips

stand said:


> Perhaps you should take up a soldering iron a get Crack'in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think that any DIY products released by Schiit won't have the DIY look at all.
  
 That being said, I've never had good experiences with my own soldering irons. I can never get the tinning process right. Good thing the irons I tried to use were all pretty damn cheap.


----------



## blasjw

stand said:


> Perhaps you should take up a soldering iron a get Crack'in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 LoL.  No doubt.  Actually I've been thinking about making a Bottlehead Crack which seems quite fitting.


----------



## blasjw

snips said:


> I think that any DIY products released by Schiit won't have the DIY look at all.
> 
> That being said, I've never had good experiences with my own soldering irons. I can never get the tinning process right. Good thing the irons I tried to use were all pretty damn cheap.


 
 Well, maybe the cheap iron was part of the problem.  Might I suggest a nice temperature controlled Hakko, Weller, or Aoyue Iron?  Also, I found these video tutorials linked on the BrownDog website to be quite helpful:
  

  


  
 Looking forward to getting some BrownDog adapters so I can start opamp rollin'.


----------



## StanD

blasjw said:


> Well, maybe the cheap iron was part of the problem.  Might I suggest a nice temperature controlled Hakko, Weller, or Aoyue Iron?  Also, I found these video tutorials linked on the BrownDog website to be quite helpful:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=J5Sb21qbpEQ
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=fYz5nIHH0iY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=b9FC9fAlfQE
> ...


 
 If you spend too much time rollin', you won't have much time left for listenin'.


----------



## blasjw

stand said:


> If you spend too much time rollin', you won't have much time left for listenin'.


 
  
 Good point.  Sometimes I get too caught up in this stuff.  You're right, I should spend more time listening.


----------



## StanD

stand said:


> If you spend too much time rollin', you won't have much time left for listenin'.


 
  
  


			
				blasjw said:
			
		

> Good point.  Sometimes I get too caught up in this stuff.  You're right, I should spend more time listening.


 
 To me, these toys are to facilitate listening and make the experience better. Ah, when things sound right, it's a delight. Often I wonder what some of the wiseguys that boast about BS really can hear. Their ears are made mostly out of water, just like their ....... And spend more time with one-upmanship than actually enjoying some music. I guess to each their own pleasures.


----------



## Snips

blasjw said:


> Well, maybe the cheap iron was part of the problem.  Might I suggest a nice temperature controlled Hakko, Weller, or Aoyue Iron?  Also, I found these video tutorials linked on the BrownDog website to be quite helpful:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=J5Sb21qbpEQ
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=fYz5nIHH0iY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=b9FC9fAlfQE
> ...


 
  
 It's damn near impossible to find one of the 220v Hakko or Weller irons though. Maybe I'll get one of those step down transformers


----------



## StanD

snips said:


> It's damn near impossible to find one of the 220v Hakko or Weller irons though. Maybe I'll get one of those step down transformers


 
 I have a Weller iron that I bought 25 years ago. It still works and can hold its own with my newer fancy pants irons.


----------



## roguegeek

Put my order in just now. Triple stack, here I come. Now I just need to find some decent feet to raise the Lyr up over the A2 enough that I'm not setting my room on fire.


----------



## Byrnie

roguegeek said:


> Put my order in just now. Triple stack, here I come. Now I just need to find some decent feet to raise the Lyr up over the A2 enough that I'm not setting my room on fire.



Nice grats man! You won't be disappointed.


----------



## StanD

roguegeek said:


> Put my order in just now. Triple stack, here I come. Now I just need to find some decent feet to raise the Lyr up over the A2 enough that I'm not setting my room on fire.


 
 Don't forget to upgrade your air conditioner and get a fire extinguisher.
 Don't forget to turn off the A2 when using the Lyr. That A2 get's pretty warm.


----------



## omigawsh_lollercoaster




----------



## StanD

I see that someone's ready for the high tide or a tsunami.


----------



## roguegeek

It's very likely going to get more time than the Lyr simply because I don't want to burn tubes on my external monitors.


----------



## StanD

roguegeek said:


> It's very likely going to get more time than the Lyr simply because I don't want to burn tubes on my external monitors.


 
 If you're concerned, get some load resistors.


----------



## roguegeek

stand said:


> If you're concerned, get some load resistors.


 
 A-ya-bu-waa?


----------



## StanD

roguegeek said:


> A-ya-bu-waa?


 
 You can get resistors of the same value as the headphone's impedance and with the right wires connect them to the amp instead of the headphones. And now you can run the amp without making noise or tying up your headphones.


----------



## roguegeek

stand said:


> You can get resistors of the same value as the headphone's impedance and with the right wires connect them to the amp instead of the headphones. And now you can run the amp without making noise or tying up your headphones.


 
 This is something that fits between the headphones and amp? The benefit is what? Sorry, I'm just not digesting that properly.


----------



## ben_r_

stand said:


> You can get resistors of the same value as the headphone's impedance and with the right wires connect them to the amp instead of the headphones. And now you can run the amp without making noise or tying up your headphones.


 

 Yep, Ive made several to emulate cans of different impedance. Nice tool to have around for various reasons.


----------



## StanD

stand said:


> You can get resistors of the same value as the headphone's impedance and with the right wires connect them to the amp instead of the headphones. And now you can run the amp without making noise or tying up your headphones.


 
  
  


ben_r_ said:


> Yep, Ive made several to emulate cans of different impedance. Nice tool to have around for various reasons.


 
 That looks awfully familiar. I remember having to find huge 8 Ohm resistors to load guitar amps with, for testing without bringing the house down or shattering windows.


----------



## ben_r_

stand said:


> That looks awfully familiar. I remember having to find huge 8 Ohm resistors to load guitar amps with, for testing without bringing the house down or shattering windows.


 

 Familiar?


----------



## roguegeek

roguegeek said:


> This is something that fits between the headphones and amp? The benefit is what? Sorry, I'm just not digesting that properly.


 
 Ahh. Gotcha gotcha. You throw them in when running monitors off of your preamps. You can't just unplug your cans?


----------



## StanD

stand said:


> That looks awfully familiar. I remember having to find huge 8 Ohm resistors to load guitar amps with, for testing without bringing the house down or shattering windows.


 
  
  


ben_r_ said:


> Familiar?


 
 You think that you're the only person in need of a dummy load that owns a soldering iron?


----------



## ben_r_

stand said:


> You think that you're the only person in need of a dummy load that owns a soldering iron?


 

 I was asking since I have posted that pic in a few places and thought maybe you had seen it elsewhere.


----------



## StanD

ben_r_ said:


> I was asking since I have posted that pic in a few places and thought maybe you had seen it elsewhere.


 
 That's funny, I thought you meant if I ever saw a dummy load before. I've used ones for RF transmitters that are in a can of oil.


----------



## pez

Do you guys have some recommendations of feet?  The stock ones are fine, but I kinda like the look of those 1/2" pointed rubber ones.


----------



## roguegeek

pez said:


> Do you guys have some recommendations of feet?  The stock ones are fine, but I kinda like the look of those 1/2" pointed rubber ones.



Looking for some myself just to raise the Lyr enough above the A2. I'll be interested in seein what people come up with.


----------



## madwolfa

Please welcome new and happy A2 owner... Loving it with my HD600 so far. Coming from X-CAN V3.


----------



## pez

madwolfa said:


> Please welcome new and happy A2 owner... Loving it with my HD600 so far. Coming from X-CAN V3.




Welcome! 

I personally found that combo slightly too edgy, but good to hear that you're enjoying it!


----------



## Byrnie

madwolfa said:


> Please welcome new and happy A2 owner... Loving it with my HD600 so far. Coming from X-CAN V3.



Welcome! What are you using for a DAC? 

**Nvm didn't see it in your signature at first**


----------



## StanD

I find the Bifrost + Asgard 2 to be delightful. I find the Asgard 2 to be delightful. If there's an edge perhaps the cans need to be considered. This is a SS amp, what you see is what you get.


----------



## roguegeek

stand said:


> I find the Bifrost + Asgard 2 to be delightful. I find the Asgard 2 to be delightful. If there's an edge perhaps the cans need to be considered. This is a SS amp, what you see is what you get.



Exactly. It's about using the right tool for the right job.


----------



## Byrnie

stand said:


> I find the Bifrost + Asgard 2 to be delightful. I find the Asgard 2 to be delightful. If there's an edge perhaps the cans need to be considered. This is a SS amp, what you see is what you get.


 
 Maybe they're talking about the DAC with the Asgard 2?  I still wouldn't be able to imagine it being edgy though.


----------



## roguegeek

Well, when compared to any tube or hybrid amp, I can see the description making sense.


----------



## StanD

stand said:


> I find the Bifrost + Asgard 2 to be delightful. I find the Asgard 2 to be delightful. If there's an edge perhaps the cans need to be considered. This is a SS amp, what you see is what you get.


 
  
  


roguegeek said:


> Exactly. It's about using the right tool for the right job.


 
 Are you saying that someone should upgrade their ears?


----------



## StanD

byrnie said:


> Maybe they're talking about the DAC with the Asgard 2?  I still wouldn't be able to imagine it being edgy though.


 
 Maybe some folks are very treble sensitive. Perhaps they should select cans that work better for them
 I can't get over it, your daughter has a super smile. That won't last for you, once she becomes a teenager.


----------



## madwolfa

stand said:


> Maybe some folks are very treble sensitive. Perhaps they should select cans that work better for them


 
  
 Sounds like me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Maybe it's time to "upgrade" to darker HD650...


----------



## StanD

madwolfa said:


> Sounds like me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'd try an adjustment period before cracking open the wallet for another beating.


----------



## gefski

pez said:


> Do you guys have some recommendations of feet?  The stock ones are fine, but I kinda like the look of those 1/2" pointed rubber ones.



On the cheap at most home centers, black rubber stoppers, put a felt pad on the bottom, gives over 1 inch.


----------



## Byrnie

stand said:


> Maybe some folks are very treble sensitive. Perhaps they should select cans that work better for them
> I can't get over it, your daughter has a super smile. That won't last for you, once she becomes a teenager.


 
 Lol thx I actually need to update that pic it's like 6 months old, she's much slimmer now that she can walk/crawl.  I used to have a Presonus HP4 amp (back in 2003, when I knew nothing) that I tried when I first got my DT880s and my god the treble was so unbearable I had to return the HP4.


----------



## Tuco1965

stand said:


> I'd try an adjustment period before cracking open the wallet for another beating.


 
 I agree.  Your ears will likely adjust.


----------



## ben_r_

gefski said:


> On the cheap at most home centers, black rubber stoppers, put a felt pad on the bottom, gives over 1 inch.


 

 Does the Lyr or Bifrost really get that hot that they need that much spacing between the two?


----------



## roguegeek

stand said:


> Are you saying that someone should upgrade their ears?


 
 I can't wait for the day where I can start chopping off limbs to replace them with cybernetic organisms that have super strength and reflexes. Might as well extend this to ears.


----------



## roguegeek

ben_r_ said:


> Does the Lyr or Bifrost really get that hot that they need that much spacing between the two?


 
 No. They were engineered to stack on top of each other with the feet provided by Schiit. The reason it's popping up as a question is because I'm planning on putting my Lyr on top of my _Asgard2_ which will be on top of my Bifrost Uber. A triple stack, if you will. That, I don't think it was designed for which is why the question popped up.


----------



## Tuco1965

ben_r_ said:


> Does the Lyr or Bifrost really get that hot that they need that much spacing between the two?


 
 The Lyr gets warm but not so much for the Bifrost.  I stack my Lyr on top of my Bifrost using the little stick on pads.  No issues for me.


----------



## madwolfa

I wouldn't put anything on top of my Asgard... Maybe you could put it on its side and Lyr on top of Bifrost?


----------



## Tuco1965

I don't think I would stack those on top of each other either.


----------



## ben_r_

roguegeek said:


> No. They were engineered to stack on top of each other with the feet provided by Schiit. The reason it's popping up as a question is because I'm planning on putting my Lyr on top of my _Asgard2_ which will be on top of my Bifrost Uber. A triple stack, if you will. That, I don't think it was designed for which is why the question popped up.


 

 Has anyone just called Schiit and asked?


----------



## roguegeek

ben_r_ said:


> Has anyone just called Schiit and asked?


 
 Men don't need no stinkin' direction! But, no.


----------



## ben_r_

roguegeek said:


> Men don't need no stinkin' direction! But, no.


 

 lol I always found that saying with respect to instruction manuals funny and odd. I grew up with: "Real men read".


----------



## Byrnie

ben_r_ said:


> lol I always found that saying with respect to instruction manuals funny and odd. I grew up with: "Real men read".


 
 Yea I'll usually browse through one real quick before I do anything "out of the ordinary" just so I don't look like a dummy.


----------



## gefski

ben_r_ said:


> Does the Lyr or Bifrost really get that hot that they need that much spacing between the two?



I don't think it's "needed". (This is Valhalla) Having tube and class A amps around for 20+ years, it's just my habit to give them lots of space. 

Actually I've always strongly disliked "stacking". That changed with Schiit because they are so cool looking.


----------



## ben_r_

byrnie said:


> Yea I'll usually browse through one real quick before I do anything "out of the ordinary" just so I don't look like a dummy.


 

 Yea I ALWAYS read entirely through a manual usually before I even touch the item. Im seriously the guy that buys a brand new car, gets home, reads through every page of all the manuals and goes back to the dealership and tells them about personal settings they were not even aware of to have changed for me. I just love knowledge.


----------



## Tuco1965

Well as they say "RTFM"


----------



## madwolfa

I have to admit, I never read manuals.


----------



## roguegeek

So, my Asgard2 just got here and I happened to read the manual just now. Don't tell anyone. This is just between me and you guys.
  
 Anyway, I just read this from the FAQ: _"Can I stand it on end so it takes up less desk space? You bet! We’ve provided the feet separately so you can do 
 exactly that."_
  
 Maybe everyone else knew that, but I sure didn't. So there's another option to optimize desk space. What's strange is you would think the Bifrost could do that too, but I don't see anything in the instructions (yes, I read that too, shh) saying you could. It makes sense why their tube solutions can't, of course.


----------



## DangerToast

roguegeek said:


> So, my Asgard2 just got here and I happened to read the manual just now. Don't tell anyone. This is just between me and you guys.
> 
> Anyway, I just read this from the FAQ: _"Can I stand it on end so it takes up less desk space? You bet! We’ve provided the feet separately so you can do
> exactly that."_
> ...


 
 I'm no expert but since neither the Asgard 2 nor the Bifrost have moving parts (besides the knob), I would assume they will work no matter how you orient them. I'm afraid to put my Asgard 2 on it's side though, since one of the exhaust vents would be partially blocked. It probably wouldn't overheat, but I'm still afraid to try it.


----------



## pez

gefski said:


> On the cheap at most home centers, black rubber stoppers, put a felt pad on the bottom, gives over 1 inch.




Thanks! I'll look into that.


----------



## madwolfa

dangertoast said:


> I'm no expert but since neither the Asgard 2 nor the Bifrost have moving parts (besides the knob), I would assume they will work no matter how you orient them. I'm afraid to put my Asgard 2 on it's side though, since one of the exhaust vents would be partially blocked. It probably wouldn't overheat, but I'm still afraid to try it.


 
  
 Schiit recommends to put it on side, so the volume pot is on top. This is where the hottest vents are - MOSFET.


----------



## DangerToast

madwolfa said:


> Schiit recommends to put it on side, so the volume pot is on top. This is where the hottest vents are - MOSFET.


 
 Ah! Thanks for clearing that up! I wonder what their rationale is for putting the hottest vents near the knob, I would think you would put them away from where the user actually touches the amp. Not that I'm complaining - I love my Asgard 2 and it doesn't get too hot imo.


----------



## madwolfa

dangertoast said:


> Ah! Thanks for clearing that up! I wonder what their rationale is for putting the hottest vents near the knob, I would think you would put them away from where the user actually touches the amp. Not that I'm complaining - I love my Asgard 2 and it doesn't get too hot imo.


 
  
 Volume knob has to be close to output circuits (to keep the signal path as short as possible)... and since the latter are MOSFETs operating in pure class A - it's a bit toasty.
 They also put the transformer to another side of the box to isolate it from the signal paths. And it's not getting hot, so you shouldn't worry about covering those vents.
 Plus the whole chassis acts as a large heat sink.


----------



## roguegeek

How do you guys feel about this thing being paired with an HD 800?


----------



## StanD

madwolfa said:


> Schiit recommends to put it on side, so the volume pot is on top. This is where the hottest vents are - MOSFET.


 
 It also serves as a hand warmer in the winter. A heated knob, other companies would make us pay more for that.


----------



## blasjw

madwolfa said:


> Volume knob has to be close to output circuits (to keep the signal path as short as possible)... and since the latter are MOSFETs operating in pure class A - it's a bit toasty.
> They also put the transformer to another side of the box to isolate it from the signal paths. And it's not getting hot, so you shouldn't worry about covering those vents.
> Plus the whole chassis acts as a large heat sink.


 
 Yep, that is correct.  As you can see from the 1st picture below, the MOSFETs are on the far right of the PCB (when it's right-side up) and they do get quite hot.  They are thermally connected to the chassis (A.K.A. heat sink) using a thermal pad which you can see in the 2nd picture.  So, definitely makes sense to keep the the side closer to the volume knob on top if you stand it on it's side.


----------



## Tuco1965

stand said:


> It also serves as a hand warmer in the winter. A heated knob, other companies would make us pay more for that.


 
 Being a northern Head-Fier I find it to be a great standard feature.


----------



## roguegeek

Alright, so some initial impressions from the last couple hours of listening and some comparisons with Lyr.
  
*HD 600:* I think I may like the Asgard 2 over the Lyr when paired with the HD 600. Not entirely sure yet, but that's the way it's going so far. Some people are saying it's warmer with the Asgard 2 pairing, but I don't really hear that here. What I do here is more detail and accuracy over the Lyr as well as tightness in the lows.
  
*HD 700:* No doubt about it. The Lyr pairs better with the HD 700 over the Asgard 2. The Lyr smooths out the frequency of the HD 700 vs the Asgard 2 which over accentuates the details to a point where they sound somewhat distorted. It's not bad at all, but it's obvious the Lyr has been synergy with the HD 700.
  
*K702 AE:* I've got the same impressions as the HD 700 here. The warmer Lyr is just a better pairing with the K702 AE vs the Asgard 2 for all of the same reasons.
  
 Overall, I'm happy. It'd be ridiculous to think any single amp will work well with everything. Anything that makes the HD 600 sound better is alright in my book. I'll also be able to use preamps now to power my external monitors without having to burn tubes. More impressions to come as time goes by.


----------



## madwolfa

roguegeek said:


> Alright, so some initial impressions from the last couple hours of listening and some comparisons with Lyr.


 
  
 Have you had a chance to try Asgard with HD800?


----------



## roguegeek

madwolfa said:


> Have you had a chance to try Asgard with HD800?


 
 Nope. Not until tomorrow when I actually have it in hand.


----------



## madwolfa

roguegeek said:


> Nope. Not until tomorrow when I actually have it in hand.


 
  
 That would be interesting. I heard some reports that it's not powerful enough for HD800... I sense BS, though, as it has the same impedance as HD600... much lower sensitivity, though.


----------



## roguegeek

Quick question about temperature on the Asgard 2. I know it gets hot. I'm not worried about the heat. It's been on for a couple hours now and it seems to have maintained the same temperature after warming up. That is, it's fairly hot to the touch. My question is this. Does the temperature fluctuate based on use, volume levels, etc.. or does it always maintain this hot temperature. Again, I'm not worried about the operating temperature as much as I'm just asking if it fluctuates.


----------



## Byrnie

roguegeek said:


> Nope. Not until tomorrow when I actually have it in hand.


 
 /jealous


----------



## madwolfa

roguegeek said:


> Quick question about temperature on the Asgard 2. I know it gets hot. I'm not worried about the heat. It's been on for a couple hours now and it seems to have maintained the same temperature after warming up. That is, it's fairly hot to the touch. My question is this. Does the temperature fluctuate based on use, volume levels, etc.. or does it always maintain this hot temperature. Again, I'm not worried about the operating temperature as much as I'm just asking if it fluctuates.


 
  
 It's pure Class A, so it's always hot (volume doesn't matter). Might be even tad hotter when idle.


----------



## moriez

.


----------



## Change is Good

roguegeek said:


> So, my Asgard2 just got here and I happened to read the manual just now. Don't tell anyone. This is just between me and you guys.
> 
> Anyway, I just read this from the FAQ: _"Can I stand it on end so it takes up less desk space? You bet! We’ve provided the feet separately so you can do
> 
> ...




Nice! How you liking it so far? Mmmmmmmm....


----------



## Change is Good

roguegeek said:


> Alright, so some initial impressions from the last couple hours of listening and some comparisons with Lyr.
> 
> *HD 600:* I think I may like the Asgard 2 over the Lyr when paired with the HD 600. Not entirely sure yet, but that's the way it's going so far. Some people are saying it's warmer with the Asgard 2 pairing, but I don't really hear that here. What I do here is more detail and accuracy over the Lyr as well as tightness in the lows.
> 
> ...




Ah, Nm lol

Glad your impressed!


----------



## pez

roguegeek said:


> Quick question about temperature on the Asgard 2. I know it gets hot. I'm not worried about the heat. It's been on for a couple hours now and it seems to have maintained the same temperature after warming up. That is, it's fairly hot to the touch. My question is this. Does the temperature fluctuate based on use, volume levels, etc.. or does it always maintain this hot temperature. Again, I'm not worried about the operating temperature as much as I'm just asking if it fluctuates.


 
  
 I don't touch mine with the exception of adjusting the volume, but it seems to always be the same 'if I leave my hand here for a few seconds, this is uncomfortably warm' temperature.  I leave it on and forget about it for days at a time.  It's not obstructed, so airflow isn't an issue.  Been working perfectly fine like this since June of 2013 .


----------



## DangerToast

pez said:


> I don't touch mine with the exception of adjusting the volume, but it seems to always be the same 'if I leave my hand here for a few seconds, this is uncomfortably warm' temperature.  I leave it on and forget about it for days at a time.  It's not obstructed, so airflow isn't an issue.  Been working perfectly fine like this since June of 2013 .


 
 I also leave mine on for days at a time (especially when burning in new headphones) and it's never gotten excessively hot or malfunctioned or anything.


----------



## madwolfa

pez said:


> I don't touch mine with the exception of adjusting the volume, but it seems to always be the same 'if I leave my hand here for a few seconds, this is uncomfortably warm' temperature.  I leave it on and forget about it for days at a time.  It's not obstructed, so airflow isn't an issue.  Been working perfectly fine like this since June of 2013 .


 
  
 Mine is comfortably hot.


----------



## roguegeek

madwolfa said:


> It's pure Class A, so it's always hot (volume doesn't matter). Might be even tad hotter when idle.


 
 Read into it a little more last night and found this on the Schiit site: _"Protip: running a Class A amp hard into a difficult load actually causes it to run cooler. Please note this is not an invitation to destroy your hearing. This is just a bit of trivia. We probably should be telling you to practice safe listening, use a condom, sign this disclaimer before you turn up Asgard 2, don’t use the lawnmower as a hedge trimmer, coffee is hot, blah blah, but we don’t roll that way."_
  
 So interesting. It's always producing an ass load of power, so the harder you run it, the more the energy that's transforming into heat is energy that's transforming into amplification. I'm sure everyone else knows this already, but it's news to me.


----------



## madwolfa

roguegeek said:


> So interesting. It's always producing an ass load of power, so the harder you run it, the more the energy that's transforming into heat is energy that's transforming into amplification. I'm sure everyone else knows this already, but it's news to me.


 
  
 So basically at very high load, amplifier's efficiency is getting better. I've always found Class A amps some fascinating beasts...


----------



## markm1

I don't leave mine on for long periods of time. I listen mostly via speakers and typcially use my HPS's when I don't want to disturb others. It's sort of my plan B. But, despite the gazillions of posts about heat, I've never felt my A-2 got all that hot...I've had it on for maybe 2-3 hours at time. You would think it was a freaking space heater based on some of these posts


----------



## Byrnie

I usually turn mine on a half hour before I'm going to use it then use it for 4-5 hours with some cans.  I never thought it got that hot either.  It's especially great for when you just came in from shoveling the damn driveway for 2 hours!


----------



## StanD

Here's a hot tip for Asgard 2 owners. Use less efficient cans, like an HE-500 if you want your Asgard to run cooler. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 _Don't take this too seriously_


----------



## roguegeek

I mean, it's running hot (been running it idle for almost 24 hours straight), but hot enough to not throw the Lyr on top of it? I don't know about that. It's warm just like any other amp or receiver. It's not like it's sealing over the top and there is space for dissipation due to the rubber feet. I also would never be running both at the same time. I think it might be ok. Will cautiously try it out when I get home.


----------



## Rem0o

stand said:


> Here's a hot tip for Asgard 2 owners. Use less efficient cans, like an HE-500 if you want your Asgard to run cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nah, just go louder, until it bleeds, it will run cooler.


----------



## StanD

stand said:


> Here's a hot tip for Asgard 2 owners. Use less efficient cans, like an HE-500 if you want your Asgard to run cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


rem0o said:


> Nah, just go louder, until it bleeds, it will run cooler.


 
 I can always put my cans on a mannequin's head for a cooling off period.


----------



## pez

It won't burn you by any means, but it gets warm.  Nothing out-of-the-ordinary according to Schiit.


----------



## jgreen16

I just received my A2 on Tuesday, and thus far am very pleased. Yeah, it certainly won't burn you, but I'd say it would keep a burrito warm.


----------



## StanD

jgreen16 said:


> I just received my A2 on Tuesday, and thus far am very pleased. Yeah, it certainly won't burn you, but I'd say it would keep a burrito warm.


 
 It could also be used as the heating element in a slow cooker while driving your headphones.


----------



## judgedanny

stand said:


> It could also be used as the heating element in a slow cooker while driving your headphones.


 
  
  
 That's a straight up hotplate right there.


----------



## pez

Lol, I have to say I like the direction this thread is going...


----------



## Byrnie

jgreen16 said:


> I just received my A2 on Tuesday, and thus far am very pleased. Yeah, it certainly won't burn you, but I'd say it would keep a burrito warm.




Awww man... Now I want a burrito!


----------



## pez

Bought some new 'feet' for my Asgard 2, but not sure I got the right kinda adhesive. Went with mounting tape, but I'm thinking glue dots might be better. Though I can't seem to source those.


----------



## roguegeek

I have a need for rubber feet in general, but I also bought some based on the ones provided with Schiit gear. Went with the following:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008DVN5PK/
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005S1TJLC/


----------



## pez

Haha I just bought some rubber stoppers. I kinda fell in love with that raised amp look .


----------



## StanD

roguegeek said:


> I have a need for rubber feet in general, but I also bought some based on the ones provided with Schiit gear. Went with the following:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008DVN5PK/
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005S1TJLC/


 
 I ordered the below rubber feet, I was looking for something a little bit larger/taller. I guess that I was looking for some bigger Schiit.
 Your links put me on the right track. Until now I used something I bought at Radio Shack that looks similar to the ones I ordered from Amazon,
http://www.amazon.com/3M-Bumpon-SJ5023-Bumper-Spacer/dp/B002OTNGPQ/


----------



## Byrnie

pez said:


> Haha I just bought some rubber stoppers. I kinda fell in love with that raised amp look .




Link me to the ones you got please?


----------



## jgreen16

You could probably browse around Lowe's or Home Depot and find something that would work.


----------



## pez

byrnie said:


> Link me to the ones you got please?




These are the only ones that come up on the site, but the ones I got are smaller. I'll get you an exact size and price once I get home , but it was a under $1-2 for a package of 2. 

http://m.lowes.com/product?langId=-1&storeId=10702&catalogId=10051&productId=3013262&store=0388&view=detail&nValue=SEARCH


----------



## Byrnie

pez said:


> These are the only ones that come up on the site, but the ones I got are smaller. I'll get you an exact size and price once I get home , but it was a under $1-2 for a package of 2.
> 
> http://m.lowes.com/product?langId=-1&storeId=10702&catalogId=10051&productId=3013262&store=0388&view=detail&nValue=SEARCH


 
 Thank you!  Don't worry about the size or price, what you gave me is enough and besides I won't be getting the Bifrost anytime soon.


----------



## pez

byrnie said:


> Thank you!  Don't worry about the size or price, what you gave me is enough and besides I won't be getting the Bifrost anytime soon.




Haha yeah... That's why I bought an extra couple of packs .


----------



## pez

pez said:


> Haha yeah... That's why I bought an extra couple of packs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Gonna quote myself to make a response.  Know you didn't need the size/P# Brynie, but I'll do it anyways for others who may be interested .
  
 Manufacturer: Hillman
 Product Name: Rubber Stoppers 
 Size: 9/16 x 3/8 x 1 (these are in inches; keep in mind these taper off, hence the reason for three different measurements [Top Diameter x Bottom Diameter x Height])
 P/N#: 881321
 Price: $1.04 (pre-tax, locally)


----------



## StanD

I keep a Bifrost under my Asgard 2, This puts a chill on the Asgard 2,


----------



## roguegeek

How do you guys feel about the synergy between an A2 and HD 800?


----------



## madwolfa

roguegeek said:


> How do you guys feel about the synergy between an A2 and HD 800?


 
  
 You tell us.


----------



## BruinAnteater

roguegeek said:


> How do you guys feel about this thing being paired with an HD 800?


 
 Not sure if you've gotten any responses, but I'll throw in my 2 cents. I don't own an HD800 (300 ohm impedance according to Senn's website, but coulda sworn they were 600), but I do own the HD700 (150ohm) and HD650 (300ohm). The A2 is definitely a great amp to pair with the HD700, as it allows for great volume (ie. loud) at about 12-2o'clock. The HD650s also pair very well with the A2, and usually their sweet spot is a little higher than the 700s: great volume can be had at about 1-3o'clock.
  
 I do believe that, even with equal impedence, the HD800s are harder to drive than the HD650 (that's based on other people's comments, but I do believe it: I also own Momentums and Amperiors, each are 18ohms, but the Amperiors get louder on less volume from any of my amps/DAPs). That being the case, I would think, if you want to listen to the HD800s really loud, you would probably be pushing the A2 to its limit (of course if your source has a particularly high line out volume, this might not be true, I find the analog outs on my Oppo 105 to have much less volume than my the analog out on my UberBifrost).


----------



## madwolfa

bruinanteater said:


> Not sure if you've gotten any responses, but I'll throw in my 2 cents. I don't own an HD800 (300 ohm impedance according to Senn's website, but coulda sworn they were 600), but I do own the HD700 (150ohm) and HD650 (300ohm). The A2 is definitely a great amp to pair with the HD700, as it allows for great volume (ie. loud) at about 12-2o'clock. The HD650s also pair very well with the A2, and usually their sweet spot is a little higher than the 700s: great volume can be had at about 1-3o'clock.


 
  
 I guess it's my ears.. but I almost never have to go higher than 9 o'clock on my A2 (standing horizontal) and HD600.
 Putting it to 12 o'clock would blow my head. Are you using it in 'low gain' mode or something?


----------



## BruinAnteater

Low gain only when I use the Amperiors or Momentums. I dunno about 9 o' clock, I think for me that be much much too low volume. I like to listen to music loud, regardless of genre! Maybe I am just deaf! Some of my friends think I listen to headphones too loud, other friends ask me to crank it up a lil higher than I normal put it for myself.
  
 When I use a db meter app on my phone, I think I usually hit about 88-80dbs when I place the phone's mic in between my headphones cups. That's usually the upper end of the level I listen to. Hey, if you have an Android phone, would you mind downloading 'Sound Meter' and placing your phone in between the HD600's cups and crank it to 9o' clock then 12o clock and tell me what db's you read? Just curious to see the difference.


----------



## madwolfa

bruinanteater said:


> When I use a db meter app on my phone, I think I usually hit about 88-80dbs when I place the phone's mic in between my headphones cups. That's usually the upper end of the level I listen to. Hey, if you have an Android phone, would you mind downloading 'Sound Meter' and placing your phone in between the HD600's cups and crank it to 9o' clock then 12o clock and tell me what db's you read? Just curious to see the difference.


 
  
 Give me the sound track and time for a reference.


----------



## BruinAnteater

Arrg, I wish I was at home right now. I'm in my office where I only have the E9. When I get home I will get that to you!


----------



## ericr

Wouldn't different levels to the input jacks account for the volume differences between you guys?


----------



## StanD

bruinanteater said:


> Low gain only when I use the Amperiors or Momentums. I dunno about 9 o' clock, I think for me that be much much too low volume. I like to listen to music loud, regardless of genre! Maybe I am just deaf! Some of my friends think I listen to headphones too loud, other friends ask me to crank it up a lil higher than I normal put it for myself.
> 
> When I use a db meter app on my phone, I think I usually hit about 88-80dbs when I place the phone's mic in between my headphones cups. That's usually the upper end of the level I listen to. Hey, if you have an Android phone, would you mind downloading 'Sound Meter' and placing your phone in between the HD600's cups and crank it to 9o' clock then 12o clock and tell me what db's you read? Just curious to see the difference.


 
 Neither phone is going to be calibrated for the metering app, so the measurments can be way off.


----------



## madwolfa

stand said:


> Neither phone is going to be calibrated for the metering app, so the measurments can be way off.


 
  
 I think it's mostly about individual hearing differences. I tend to listen on very low volume levels due to higher ear sensitivity.
  
 Question is - can you really claim A2 is not powerful enough for headphone XYZ if you're just plain deaf?


----------



## BruinAnteater

stand said:


> Neither phone is going to be calibrated for the metering app, so the measurments can be way off.


 
 Of course it wouldn't be the most accurate measurement, but I just want to get a rough idea of the volume other people are listening to.


----------



## BruinAnteater

madwolfa said:


> I think it's mostly about individual hearing differences. I tend to listen on very low volume levels due to higher ear sensitivity.
> 
> Question is - can you really claim A2 is not powerful enough for headphone XYZ if you're just plain deaf?


 
 I am not deaf! I actually have great hearing!
  
 Well no, I don't...sorta. I do have a hard time understanding what people are saying to me when there is alot of ambient noise. For example, if the TV is on, or I am in my office (I share an office with like 8 other TAs) and there's a lot of background noise, I can't understand jack crap of what someone is telling me, even though I can hear them speak. When its relatively quite, I can usually pick up on sounds/whispering when others can't. I dunno if this has to do with my hearing or if its a matter of attention (I am a bit ADHD): maybe if there is too much auditory stimulation around me, my mind can't focus in on what people say, even when I try, but when it's quiet, my brain can hyper-concentrate on the noise around me.
  
 In any case, I just love to immerse myself in music, and low volume music tends to not hold my attention as much as loud music does. So my idea of a 'enough power to properly drive XYZ' may not necessarily be the same as yours.However, I am also not alone in my thoughts about the A2 and HD800, and in the Schiit line of amps, the A2 is not the meant to be a power monster, the Lyr is. Just my 2 cents based on my listening  preferences.


----------



## BruinAnteater

ericr said:


> Wouldn't different levels to the input jacks account for the volume differences between you guys?


 
 This would account for a significant amount of difference, which is why I am curious to know the rough db rating that people are getting at certain volume settings on the A2. There is a massive difference between my db's when going from the Oppo's analog outs to the Bifrost's analog outs: its about a 25% difference, with the Bifrost being louder.


----------



## Byrnie

The taxman was good to me and I decided to pick up an UberFrost ahead of schedule.  I am now impatiently awaiting it's arrival


----------



## roguegeek

byrnie said:


> The taxman was good to me and I decided to pick up an UberFrost ahead of schedule.  I am now impatiently awaiting it's arrival



Good job. Seems to pair fairly well with the A2.


----------



## Byrnie

roguegeek said:


> Good job. Seems to pair fairly well with the A2.


 
 Yea I can't wait to test it out with my 1540s and other cans


----------



## roguegeek

byrnie said:


> Yea I can't wait to test it out with my 1540s and other cans



That's right. I forgot you had that can. Ugh, my purchase of it is going to have to be put off for quite some time considering how much I've spent in this hobby lately.


----------



## Byrnie

roguegeek said:


> That's right. I forgot you had that can. Ugh, my purchase of it is going to have to be put off for quite some time considering how much I've spent in this hobby lately.


 
 Oh tell me about it, I already spent my xmas '14 money and birthday '14 money on audio stuff and i'm only at the beginning of the year hah.


----------



## StanD

madwolfa said:


> I think it's mostly about individual hearing differences. I tend to listen on very low volume levels due to higher ear sensitivity.
> 
> Question is - can you really claim A2 is not powerful enough for headphone XYZ if you're just plain deaf?


 
 Yes, it's not powerul enough for the HE-6's. That's a fringe case, it's powerful enough for most headphones, something I've been saying all along.


----------



## StanD

stand said:


> Neither phone is going to be calibrated for the metering app, so the measurments can be way off.


 
  
  


bruinanteater said:


> Of course it wouldn't be the most accurate measurement, but I just want to get a rough idea of the volume other people are listening to.


 
 Some rougher than others.


----------



## StanD

byrnie said:


> Oh tell me about it, I already spent my xmas '14 money and birthday '14 money on audio stuff and i'm only at the beginning of the year hah.


 
 Hands off the kid's money.


----------



## Byrnie

stand said:


> Hands off the kid's money.


 
 two words for my kid: Community College


----------



## StanD

stand said:


> Hands off the kid's money.


 
  
  


byrnie said:


> two words for my kid: Community College


 
 Too late for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I own a garage full of NYU Corvettes that I can't touch.


----------



## Rocker66

I placed mine on order yesterday and eagerly awaiting. I am curious to see how well it pairs with my K701. They aren't the most difficult phones to drive but I'm excited to see how much of a general SQ improvement it makes over my X3 or E17. Either way, it will be a nice addition to my collection. . .I mean. . .desktop setup at home.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Dave


----------



## gak27

rocker66 said:


> I placed mine on order yesterday and eagerly awaiting. I am curious to see how well it pairs with my K701. They aren't the most difficult phones to drive but I'm excited to see how much of a general SQ improvement it makes over my X3 or E17. Either way, it will be a nice addition to my collection. . .I mean. . .desktop setup at home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm sure that neither my Asgard 2 nor my K701s are close to being broken in, but I will say that I really, really like the pairing so far.  i'm really looking forward to how they wind up working together as my bedroom audio system...


----------



## terance

Got my Asgard 2 yesterday and have put about 5ish hours into it.
  
 It has made me realize high the noise floor on my Dared MP-5 really was.
  
 The A2 doesn't have that same "something special" that the MP-5 does (which I'm guessing is tubes), but the amp really does sound great.
  
 Also, it is a really great looking amp.  Pretty and simple.  I've had to put mine vertically because of space issues, but hopefully can lay it flat soon.


----------



## StanD

terance said:


> Got my Asgard 2 yesterday and have put about 5ish hours into it.
> 
> It has made me realize high the noise floor on my Dared MP-5 really was.
> 
> ...


 
 If you prefer the tube sound it is possible that SS is not going to be your cup of tea. If you decide otherwise, you'll love the A2. You might turn to appreciate both types of sound, then you have a win win situation.


----------



## terance

stand said:


> If you prefer the tube sound it is possible that SS is not going to be your cup of tea. If you decide otherwise, you'll love the A2. You might turn to appreciate both types of sound, then you have a win win situation.


 

 I've been listening to it all day and it's really growing on me.
  
 It seems like it has a lot more umph than my tube amp, which I'm really digging!
  
 So far it's a keeper.


----------



## StanD

terance said:


> I've been listening to it all day and it's really growing on me.
> 
> It seems like it has a lot more umph than my tube amp, which I'm really digging!
> 
> So far it's a keeper.


 
 Not bad for 250 bucks, You've been bitten,


----------



## terance

stand said:


> Not bad for 250 bucks, You've been bitten,


 

 Only $200, I bought a B-stock model off of Amazon!
  
 Obviously, it was too much for my self control to handle.


----------



## StanD

terance said:


> Only $200, I bought a B-stock model off of Amazon!
> 
> Obviously, it was too much for my self control to handle.


 
 Lucky for you they had one too many. The A2 is a combination Headphone Amp and Hand Warmer.


----------



## Change is Good

It keeps your burritos from Taco Bell warm, too!!!


----------



## StanD

change is good said:


> It keeps your burritos from Taco Bell warm, too!!!


 
 Unlike you lazy Chorizo eating guys in FL, Come Monday, up North, I'm gonna need an hand warmer more than a burrito, Some Flan would be nice.


----------



## Byrnie

stand said:


> Unlike you lazy Chorizo eating guys in FL, Come Monday, up North, I'm gonna need an hand warmer more than a burrito, Some Flan would be nice.


 
 Ugh I'm in the same boat!


----------



## Change is Good

stand said:


> Unlike you lazy Chorizo eating guys in FL, Come Monday, up North, I'm gonna need an hand warmer more than a burrito, Some Flan would be nice.




Hahahaha! I love chorizos con arepa!


----------



## cel4145

byrnie said:


> Ugh I'm in the same boat!




Oh, you guys quit whining. It was -12 last night. Try single digits more often than not each week, temperatures averaging the teens most days, with over 110" of snow. I don't even know what I would do with the snow now if I had to shovel this more. LOL


----------



## Change is Good




----------



## StanD

cel4145 said:


> Oh, you guys quit whining. It was -12 last night. Try single digits more often than not each week, temperatures averaging the teens most days, with over 110" of snow. I don't even know what I would do with the snow now if I had to shovel this more. LOL


 
 You lake effect guys are used to it. I'm probably looking up to a foot of Santa's Schiit on Monday. My Sherman Tank (snow blower) is ready.
 Those rum sipping chorizo eaters from Florida have it good. The temperature drops to 50 F and they act like an ice age is upon us. We should start a program of forced relocation to Bufallo, that'll wipe the grin off their faces.


----------



## StanD

change is good said:


>


 






 I hear that you're being relocated to Bufallo. Don't forget to pack your shovel. Look at the bright side, being indoors all of those hours is an opportunity to use your headphones more often.


----------



## cel4145

stand said:


> You lake effect guys are used to it. I'm probably looking up to a foot of Santa's Schiit on Monday. My Sherman Tank (snow blower) is ready.
> Those rum sipping chorizo eaters from Florida have it good. The temperature drops to 50 F and they act like an ice age is upon us. We should start a program of forced relocation to Bufallo, that'll wipe the grin off their faces.




We get the cold temperatures, and we get the snow from the lake--just not this much of it. It's crazy. 

Yeah. Those Florida people. I lived over half my life there. They have no idea what winter is.


----------



## Change is Good

stand said:


> I hear that you're being relocated to Bufallo. Don't forget to pack your shovel. Look at the bright side, being indoors all of those hours is an opportunity to use your headphones more often.


 
  
 Guess I better start packing...


----------



## StanD

change is good said:


> Guess I better start packing...


 

 It s obvious that you know what is most important to pack first.


----------



## Byrnie

cel4145 said:


> Oh, you guys quit whining. It was -12 last night. Try single digits more often than not each week, temperatures averaging the teens most days, with over 110" of snow. I don't even know what I would do with the snow now if I had to shovel this more. LOL




Lol you would throw your back out? Hey now I'm good at whining!


----------



## Byrnie

change is good said:


>



/jealous


----------



## jgreen16

It finally made it above freezing in the Buffalo area yesterday, but now we're back to what has been pretty typical this winter, highs in the teens. Plus, we received another 2-3 inches of snow overnight. The last couple of winters have been relatively decent, so one like this has been bound to come along.
  
 And yes, the A2 has come in handy as a warmer.


----------



## gak27

My Asgard 2, hiding behind my K701s...


----------



## AvroArrow

Just a quick question. I tried searching this thread and didn't get any hits that matched my situation.  I recently bought a demo Asgard 2 last week from a local store (after going through 2 defective Fiio E09k's) to pair with my AKG K702.65 Annies.  I have noticed that it clicks seemingly randomly after it gets hot after about maybe minimum of 1 hour of on time.  It's definitely not the muted power on/off relay click within 10 seconds of powering on/off.  This relay click is much louder than that and it only happens once the unit is nice and toasty warm/hot.  So during a 3 hour listening session it may click once or twice.  Is this behavior normal?  Or is my bad luck with amps just continuing?


----------



## StanD

avroarrow said:


> Just a quick question. I tried searching this thread and didn't get any hits that matched my situation.  I recently bought a demo Asgard 2 last week from a local store (after going through 2 defective Fiio E09k's) to pair with my AKG K702.65 Annies.  I have noticed that it clicks seemingly randomly after it gets hot after about maybe minimum of 1 hour of on time.  It's definitely not the muted power on/off relay click within 10 seconds of powering on/off.  This relay click is much louder than that and it only happens once the unit is nice and toasty warm/hot.  So during a 3 hour listening session it may click once or twice.  Is this behavior normal?  Or is my bad luck with amps just continuing?


 
 Definitely NOT normal. Time to speak to the salesperson about rectifying the situation.


----------



## Byrnie

stand said:


> Definitely NOT normal. Time to speak to the salesperson about rectifying the situation.


 
 Agreed that's definitely not normal!


----------



## hodgjy

The question is if the clicking noise is a mechanical noise from the amp or a sound noise through the headphones.
  
 If sound, it could be caused by the amp or your music source.


----------



## AvroArrow

hodgjy said:


> The question is if the clicking noise is a mechanical noise from the amp or a sound noise through the headphones.
> 
> If sound, it could be caused by the amp or your music source.


 
  
 It's definitely a mechanical relay click sound.  And it will also click with NO music/sound playing.  While trying to troubleshoot it, I tried turning it on with my headphones plugged in and just sitting around my neck and just leaving it on to heat itself up and it did a click after maybe 45-60 minutes.  
  
 Thanks for confirming that it's NOT normal behavior guys.  I guess it's time to contact Schiit to get this sorted... ugh... I hate dealing with shipping cross-border for RMA purposes.


----------



## fenderf4i

If you just bought it last week, I would actually just return it from where you bought it. It would most likely be cheaper to buy a new one rather than pay shipping to get this one fixed. Was it HeadphoneBar where you got it from?


----------



## AvroArrow

fenderf4i said:


> If you just bought it last week, I would actually just return it from where you bought it. It would most likely be cheaper to buy a new one rather than pay shipping to get this one fixed. Was it HeadphoneBar where you got it from?


 
 Yes, it was Headphonebar.  I think I might try returning it next week when they re-open after their holidays.  I would have bought a new unit straight up, but he said that he hasn't been able to get any Asgard 2s from the manufacturer for almost a year now.  Bifrost and Lyrs are no problem, but he just can't seem to get any Asgard 2s, which is why he was selling the demo unit, no point in having a demo if you don't have any regular stock to sell.  *sigh*  and it sounds sooo nice.  Do you know of any other Canadian dealers for Schiit gear?  The only official Canadian dealer listed on Schiit's own site is Headphonebar, every other dealer is USA or international.


----------



## Tuco1965

It's just Headphonebar in Canada.  I purchased my Uberfrost from them and Lyr direct from Schiit.


----------



## fenderf4i

Headphonebar is the only one. I order directly from Schiit. Make sure you ship it with USPS and not FedEx, I've found that way I get hit way less often with border and handling fees.


----------



## hodgjy

My track record with repaired items hasn't been good, so now on I try to return to the vendor and just start over with a new item.


----------



## AvroArrow

I thought so.  fenderf4i, thanks for the tip for shipping.  I thought it was FedEx Ground that was the equivalent to UPS Canada Standard in terms of being super gouged for brokerage fees.  I guess the FedEx Int'l isn't much better.  I ordered a joystick from the US during black friday for $60 USD + free shipping and it unknowingly shipped via UPS Std... UPS wanted $42 at the door... of which, only $7.20 was the actual PST+GST, the other ~$35 was their brokerage/disburstment/processing/collection fees.  
  
 Anyway, I think I'll try to return the A2 next week and use the money to order one directly from Schiit.  I might as well add a Vali to the order too while I'm at it since it doesn't add anything to the $43.75 shipping.  It's kinda funny that the shipping is the same price for 1x Vali, or 1x Asgard2, or Vali+Asgard2.  I wanted to try out the Vali but balked at the ~$44 shipping for a $120 amp, but $44 for $370 worth of amps is more palatable.  Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Traum

AvroArrow, please check your PM.


----------



## fenderf4i

avroarrow said:


> I thought so.  fenderf4i, thanks for the tip for shipping.


 
  
 I literally just picked up my Vali from the post office, shipped directly from Schiit via USPS, and again, no extra charges, not even tax. There is a chance that if the value of the package is high enough, that they might charge tax on it. I am fine with that in that if it was purchased locally, the tax would have to be paid on it. What I really have a problem with is handling and customs charges!


----------



## Rocker66

Just thought I would post real quick that I received my Asgard 2 on Saturday. I am highly impressed. I think I ordered it on Tuesday and it shipped on Wednesday. I live in MO and with it coming from CA, I expected it to take almost a week. They shipped it out to be delivered FedEx Home delivery on Saturday. For $12?! While a lot of companies seem to ripping people off with shipping these days, they are going above and beyond. Thank you!
  
 Customer service aside, I love the amp. My main choice of HP are my K701's and it has no problem driving those even on low gain. I ran the volume up to about 3:00 and it was more than I could handle for much more than a minute or so. I don't feel like damaging my hearing. I tend to listen at a comfortable 80dB give or take depending on what I'm listening to and how long. If I am evaluating or only going to listen for a short while, I may run it up a few dB. As far as sound quality, it sounds great. I didn't necessarily expect a world of difference from my current setup. To be honest, I A/B'd it with my X3 and I couldn't tell the difference. I know that may seem like an insult. But, it isn't. I love my X3 and I think it has a pretty good built-in amp for driving relatively efficient headphones. It has plenty of power to drive my K701's, definitely enough for my Grados. If I were driving harder to drive or lower efficiency phones, I may notice more of a difference. I even went as far as running a response measurement on the amp and it is pretty darn flat. In my opinion, an amp should only add gain, not change the sound quality. And, the Asgard 2 seems to do just that.
  
 So, anyway. I didn't intend on this being an in-depth review as I am not very articulate or elegant when it comes to that. Just wanted to give my initial impressions and share my excitement. I am now officially a Schiit-head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Dave


----------



## StanD

rocker66 said:


> :
> :
> I am now officially a Schiit-head.
> 
> ...


 
 That means you're full of Schiit, like the rest of us.


----------



## gak27

stand said:


> That means you're full of Schiit, like the rest of us.




And you'll occasionally have to clean the Schiit out of your ears


----------



## Byrnie

rocker66 said:


> So, anyway. I didn't intend on this being an in-depth review as I am not very articulate or elegant when it comes to that. Just wanted to give my initial impressions and share my excitement. I am now officially a Schiit-head.
> 
> Dave



Awesome man and welcome to the club!


----------



## StanD

stand said:


> That means you're full of Schiit, like the rest of us.


 
  
  


gak27 said:


> And you'll occasionally have to clean the Schiit out of your ears


 
 I call it wax.


----------



## Change is Good

stand said:


> I call it wax.


 
  
 "Schiitin' on Wax"
  
 *my new album*


----------



## StanD

change is good said:


> "Schiitin' on Wax"
> 
> *my new album*


 
 Didn't they make records on wax cylinders at one time?


----------



## jgreen16

Well, I was pretty happy with my Asgard 2. Until tonight that is, and it is just a bit over two weeks old.
  
 I'm still getting sound from it, but it doesn't sound anything like it did up until this point. It had run hot, like it's supposed to, but starting tonight it has been lukewarm at best. Nowhere near as hot as it was when new, and it just sounds really flat. I need to go to about 1 o'clock to get the volume I used to get at 9 o'clock or so.
  
 I'm using a Modi for a DAC, and it sounds just fine if I'm using the output from it to my receiver's Aux connections. When I switch to the Modi ---> A2 it isn't very good.


----------



## madwolfa

jgreen16 said:


> I'm still getting sound from it, but it doesn't sound anything like it did up until this point. It had run hot, like it's supposed to, but starting tonight it has been lukewarm at best. Nowhere near as hot as it was when new, and it just sounds really flat. I need to go to about 1 o'clock to get the volume I used to get at 9 o'clock or so.


 
 Haven't you accidentally put it into low gain mode with a switch on the back?


----------



## jgreen16

Nope, I've double checked all settings.


----------



## madwolfa

jgreen16 said:


> Nope, I've double checked all settings.


 
  
 Bummer. RMA then, I guess..


----------



## Change is Good




----------



## fenderf4i

Very nice!!!


----------



## Byrnie

change is good said:


>



What are those?


----------



## Change is Good

byrnie said:


> What are those?


 
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Sony-XBAH3-Hybrid-Driver-Headphones/dp/B00FJISZ28
  
 If you love the 1540... these are some nice IEMs to alternate with and have when on the go...
  
 And they absolutely shine on the Asgard 2!


----------



## Byrnie

change is good said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Sony-XBAH3-Hybrid-Driver-Headphones/dp/B00FJISZ28
> 
> If you love the 1540... these are some nice IEMs to alternate with and have when on the go...
> 
> And they absolutely shine on the Asgard 2!



Cool, I might check them out.


----------



## cel4145

I just go some HE-400s today, the hardest to drive headphones I have ever owned. 

Now I'm VERY glad that I own an Asgard 2


----------



## roguegeek

cel4145 said:


> I just go some HE-400s today,


 
 Oh man, I'm so sorry.


----------



## cel4145

roguegeek said:


> Oh man, I'm so sorry.




LOL

Yes. I'm very unhappy


----------



## Byrnie

cel4145 said:


> I just go some HE-400s today, the hardest to drive headphones I have ever owned.
> 
> Now I'm VERY glad that I own an Asgard 2



Congrats cel4145


----------



## terance

After seeing everyone here talk about using IEMs with their Asgard I plugged in the Triple Fi 10s and was really surprised how good they sounded.
  
 For the price, the A2 seems like a very versatile amp at an awesome price.
  
 2-3 weeks into ownership and I'm not regretting a thing (and it doesn't seem like anyone else here is either).


----------



## Change is Good

terance said:


> After seeing everyone here talk about using IEMs with their Asgard I plugged in the Triple Fi 10s and was really surprised how good they sounded.
> 
> For the price, *the A2 seems like a very versatile amp at an awesome price*.
> 
> 2-3 weeks into ownership and I'm not regretting a thing (and it doesn't seem like anyone else here is either).


 
  
 Agreed...
  
 Very versatile...


----------



## AvroArrow

avroarrow said:


> Just a quick question. I tried searching this thread and didn't get any hits that matched my situation.  I recently bought a demo Asgard 2 last week from a local store (after going through 2 defective Fiio E09k's) to pair with my AKG K702.65 Annies.  I have noticed that it clicks seemingly randomly after it gets hot after about maybe minimum of 1 hour of on time.  It's definitely not the muted power on/off relay click within 10 seconds of powering on/off.  This relay click is much louder than that and it only happens once the unit is nice and toasty warm/hot.  So during a 3 hour listening session it may click once or twice.  Is this behavior normal?  Or is my bad luck with amps just continuing?


 
  
 Just a little update on my issue.  It turns out I was wrong, it was_ not a mechanical relay click_ that I was hearing, it was a _crack/snap_ noise from thermal expansion of the metal chassis.  That explains why it only happened after at least 30-45mins of powered on time when the chassis got really hot.  While testing and timing it over several days last week to narrow down the exact symptoms so that I could report it I happened to press down lightly on the front left of the chassis near the screw to feel for the temperature I heard a crack noise which sounded like a loud relay click.  Then I started pressing down near the other screws and another slightly quieter crack noise popped from the front right screw.  After that there was no more noise.  
  
 I was able to reproduce this consistently for several days after letting the unit fully cool down and then heating it up again.  I then checked the sides and noticed a gap between the silver chassis and gray middle side/back panel piece near the front on both sides.  The gap was bigger near the front of the unit versus the back.  So I checked the screws and they appeared snug and not loose.  I tried unscrewing them a few turns, then flicked it on and tried the heat test again and it still made the crack noise.  After letting it fully cool down again, I pressed down on the front of the chassis to shrink the side gaps and then tightened down on the top front 2 screws and repeated the heat test and now there is no more crack/snap noise.  After 3 days of separate 3+ hour runs there's no more crack/snap noise.  
  
 Yay!  Now I don't have to deal with the hassle of a return/refund/exchange.  Now back to enjoying the music... and saving up for some Alpha Dogs.


----------



## hodgjy

avroarrow said:


> Yay!  Now I don't have to deal with the hassle of a return/refund/exchange.  Now back to enjoying the music... and saving up for some Alpha Dogs.


 
  
 It's great you found a solution.  However, I would still let Jason know of it just in case he needs to let the metal guys know.  Also, you never know what warranty work you might need done in the future, so it's nice to document this now to make things less complicated later.


----------



## Tuco1965

Glad you found the cause AvroArrow.  Get back to the music now.


----------



## roguegeek

change is good said:


>


 
 Oh SRH1540, how pretty you look. You'd look even better sitting next to my rig.


----------



## amimartian

imackler said:


> I'm thinking about picking up the A2 and keeping either the HD600 or HD650 but I'd like to pair the one I keep (probably the HD600) another open headphone that has a different sound signature but which is stellar with the Asgard 2. So, if you have any recommendations, knowing how the Asgard 2 sounds and where it excels, how would you finish the following. (And...Grados are out.)
> 
> Ipod Classic 7th Gen > Line out > Asgard 2> HD600 + ???
> 
> ...


 
 Line out is the weak link here. Honestly, don't bother with such a great kit with the music supplied via Line Out. The least you should be looking for is Digital Out from an iPod.


----------



## Byrnie

change is good said:


> Agreed...
> 
> Very versatile...


 
 1540 bros!


----------



## Byrnie

roguegeek said:


> Oh SRH1540, how pretty you look. You'd look even better sitting next to my rig.


 
 Don't let his hippy hands on them!  lol <3


----------



## ben_r_

byrnie said:


> 1540 bros!


 
 You have an Emotiva XDA and a Bifrost? Which XDA is that? 1 or 2?


----------



## Byrnie

ben_r_ said:


> You have an Emotiva XDA and a Bifrost? Which XDA is that? 1 or 2?



Its an XDA2. I only use for its balanced outputs for my studio monitors.


----------



## ben_r_

byrnie said:


> Its an XDA2. I only use for its balanced outputs for my studio monitors.


 

 Ah gotcha. Good idea too. Have you taken the time to compare it as a DAC to the UberFrost? I was thinking of going with the XDA-2 over the UberFrost myself but there arent many people who have both.


----------



## Byrnie

ben_r_ said:


> Ah gotcha. Good idea too. Have you taken the time to compare it as a DAC to the UberFrost? I was thinking of going with the XDA-2 over the UberFrost myself but there arent many people who have both.


 
 No i haven't done a direct comparison to the Bifrost Uber (I got mine super cheaper earlier this year for $250) but I can tell you the headphone amplifier isn't that powerful.  It's more of an entry level dac/amp to me.  Actually it looks like the XDA2 has been marked down to $269, which is still a sick deal vs the $400 it used to cost.  As a headphone amplifier i think the XDA2 is lacking, Emotiva also sells the Stealth DC-1 which has two of the same DAC chips as the XDA2 and dual headphone outputs.  I can't tell if it's more powerful than the xda2 though.  Judging from the gear you have listed in your signature, I would skip the XDA-2 as a DAC or amp.  I have done a comparison of the xda2 as an amp against my Asgard 2, the A2 blows the XDA2 out of the water, IMO.  I love my Bifrost+A2 stack.  I would suggest you look at the Peachtree DAC-itx, http://www.amazon.com/Peachtree-Audio-DAC-iTX-Converter-Asynchronous/dp/B00E4WSPBG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1394563381&sr=8-1&keywords=dac+itx.  That's the only other DAC i considered based off all the research I did before getting my Bifrost Uber.  If you look at the reviews you will see that the Bifrost is warmer and the Peachtree is more analytical.  Pm me if you have any other questions though as i don't want to derail the thread any further


----------



## KLJTech

*Anyone using the Asgard 2 in a stereo amp and speaker setup as a single source preamp and headphone amp? *I've never heard either version of the Asgard.
  
 I already own the Lyr and LOVE it with my planar magnetics (and my K701's), but my easier to drive headphones like the B&W P7's don't require that much juice and I'd like to use a well designed headphone amp w/preamp outputs as both a preamp and headphone amp in my office system (two birds, one stone kinda thing). I would "think" that a fully discrete Class A design like the Asgard 2 would work really well as a preamp to either my Parasound A23 or A21. 
  
 Any feedback on how it preforms as a preamp (I trust that it works very well as a HP amp) would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LibraryGuy

I'm curious on its use as preamp as well, specifically if the gain switch affects the pre-out.
  
 My search-fu is failing me, sorry if this has been covered.


----------



## Change is Good

I'm using my Asgard 2 as a preamp on my desktop speakers (Creative T40II)... if thats what you ask. The preamp improves the sound quality and the gain switch does affect volume output.


----------



## KLJTech

libraryguy said:


> I'm curious on its use as preamp as well, specifically if the gain switch affects the pre-out.
> 
> My search-fu is failing me, sorry if this has been covered.


 
  
 I've had no luck via search either. 
  
 I'd be using it as a preamp feeding a stereo amp not a powered set of speakers. Not sure if the gain switch works with the preamp outs or not. The Lyr sounds good as a preamp, but I really have to keep the volume down low to use it but luckily the tracking balance is damn near perfect on mine. I think the Asgard 2 would make a great preamp for the phones i use most now, but
  
 I'd love to hear from some others as to how it preforms as a preamp. I would "assume" that it would sound very clean with a quiet background.


----------



## MattTCG

kljtech said:


> *Anyone using the Asgard 2 in a stereo amp and speaker setup as a single source preamp and headphone amp? *I've never heard either version of the Asgard.
> 
> I already own the Lyr and LOVE it with my planar magnetics (and my K701's), but my easier to drive headphones like the B&W P7's don't require that much juice and I'd like to use a well designed headphone amp w/preamp outputs as both a preamp and headphone amp in my office system (two birds, one stone kinda thing). I would "think" that a fully discrete Class A design like the Asgard 2 would work really well as a preamp to either my Parasound A23 or A21.
> 
> Any feedback on how it preforms as a preamp (I trust that it works very well as a HP amp) would be greatly appreciated.


 
  
 I've used the A2 as preamp with a speaker setup. The A2 seems to deliver a very nice clean  signal without changing the character of the sound from the dac to the amp. 
  
 What do you guys think abouat the A2 powering the new hifimans? Think that the A2 will do the trick?


----------



## LibraryGuy

change is good said:


> I'm using my Asgard 2 as a preamp on my desktop speakers (Creative T40II)... if thats what you ask. The preamp improves the sound quality and the gain switch does affect volume output.


 
 Perfect! Thanks. My hearing is crazy sensitive, so I'm always looking for volume controls that don't add a lot of gain.
  
 I'm excited for the 3 settings on Ragnarok+speaker outs, but my upcoming roommate change will require me to go back to headphones w/occasional monitor use. A2 is my top choice right now.
  
 Anywho, I don't mean to hijack KLJTech's question; anyone else with preamp-specific A2 feedback care to chime in?


----------



## Change is Good

matttcg said:


> I've used the A2 as preamp with a speaker setup. The A2 seems to deliver a very nice clean  signal without changing the character of the sound from the dac to the amp.
> 
> *What do you guys think abouat the A2 powering the new hifimans? Think that the A2 will do the trick?*


 
  
 Well, when MLE reviewed the ADs on his thread with my A2, he mentioned that the dial was past 1 o'clock on high gain... 
  
 Are the new Hifimans harder to drive than the ADs?


----------



## MattTCG

^^ No, the AD is harder to drive than the upcoming hifiman. Especially the 400i.


----------



## KLJTech

matttcg said:


> I've used the A2 as preamp with a speaker setup. The A2 seems to deliver a very nice clean  signal without changing the character of the sound from the dac to the amp.
> 
> What do you guys think abouat the A2 powering the new hifimans? Think that the A2 will do the trick?


 
  
*Does the Gain Switch alter the output a the preamp Outputs? *
  
 I've read that headphone amps with preamp outs "can" make for great single source preamps as they often feature a simple/clean circuit design than a lot of full feature preamps.


----------



## Change is Good

kljtech said:


> *Does the Gain Switch alter the output a the preamp Outputs? *
> 
> I've read that headphone amps with preamp outs "can" make for great single source preamps as they often feature a simple/clean circuit design than a lot of full feature preamps.


 
  


change is good said:


> I'm using my Asgard 2 as a preamp on my desktop speakers (Creative T40II)... if thats what you ask. The preamp improves the sound quality and the *gain switch does affect volume output*.


----------



## KLJTech

change is good said:


>


 
*Sorry, I didn't see your post. *
  
 It improves the sound when compared to what? Were you using a different preamp or another headphone amp with preamp outs? Thanks.


----------



## Change is Good

kljtech said:


> *Sorry, I didn't see your post. *
> 
> It improves the sound when compared to what? Were you using a different preamp or another headphone amp with preamp outs? Thanks.


 
  
 Compared to just the speakers plugged into my laptop...
  
 Mind you, the DAC going into the amp is probably the reason for sound improvement... as the preamp is outputting the signal into the speakers...


----------



## terance

Picked up an open box Dragonfly 1.2 from best buy today and have been using it with my Asgard 2.
  
 Pretty great results!  I was using an ELE D01 ($15 from China) and it's miles ahead.  Not a fair comparison, but it's the only one I can make!
  
 It is significantly more detailed and the sound stage is a lot more pronounced, those are the first things I've noticed.
  
 Probably not as good as a Bifrost (which I'll have to save up for), but for $120 it's more versatile than the Modi (doesn't look as good though).


----------



## cel4145

kljtech said:


> *Anyone using the Asgard 2 in a stereo amp and speaker setup as a single source preamp and headphone amp?* I've never heard either version of the Asgard.




I run the preamp on the Asgard 2 directly to the main-in on my HK 3390 receiver, bypassing the pre-amp in the receiver. Works great for me. I think it evens sounds better than using the pre-amp in the HK.


----------



## Byrnie

kljtech said:


> *Anyone using the Asgard 2 in a stereo amp and speaker setup as a single source preamp and headphone amp? *I've never heard either version of the Asgard.
> 
> I already own the Lyr and LOVE it with my planar magnetics (and my K701's), but my easier to drive headphones like the B&W P7's don't require that much juice and I'd like to use a well designed headphone amp w/preamp outputs as both a preamp and headphone amp in my office system (two birds, one stone kinda thing). I would "think" that a fully discrete Class A design like the Asgard 2 would work really well as a preamp to either my Parasound A23 or A21.
> 
> Any feedback on how it preforms as a preamp (I trust that it works very well as a HP amp) would be greatly appreciated.


 
 The Asgard 2 works wonderfully as a preamp and as a headphone amp   It's the best $250 I've ever spent!


----------



## KLJTech

*Thanks SO much for the feedback*, I guess I now know what I'll be buying myself for my birthday in a week. <grin>
  
 Has anyone seen specs anywhere for the voltage output at the preamp outs for both the high and low gain settings? I'm assuming that it would make for a preamp with a quieter background at its low gain setting...or maybe they're both noise free.
  
 I have no problem getting full output from either Parasound amp when using my Creek OBH-22 passive (all my DAC's output right at 2V) so I'll be fine with ANY gain at all.  
  
 I used the Lyr for a while as a preamp/HP amp, and it sounded great, very dynamic and vocals were stellar through a Parasound A21 and Magnepan 1.7's. I wish the Lyr had High/Low gain switch on the back BUT ya can't have everything. The guys at Schiit Audio are doing an incredible job producing wonderful gear at very reasonable prices.  
  
 Thanks again!


----------



## jgreen16

libraryguy said:


> Perfect! Thanks. My hearing is crazy sensitive, so I'm always looking for volume controls that don't add a lot of gain.
> 
> I'm excited for the 3 settings on Ragnarok+speaker outs, but my upcoming roommate change will require me to go back to headphones w/occasional monitor use. A2 is my top choice right now.
> 
> Anywho, I don't mean to hijack KLJTech's question; anyone else with preamp-specific A2 feedback care to chime in?


 
 I'm using the A2 pre-out to a Pioneer SX-880 receiver, and the gain switch does affect the volume as others have stated. I tend to use the high gain setting when using my DT880-600's, and the low setting when using the Pioneer to listen to my JBL L110 speakers.
  
 One of my reasons for choosing the A2 was due to the fact that it had the pre-out jacks.
  
 And since the Emotiva XDA-2 was mentioned, I'll add that I had one but returned it before the end of the 30 day trial period. It was decent, but I wasn't overwhelmed by any aspect of it. Plus it was huge. I paid $249 for it with special holiday pricing, the same as what the A2 goes for, but the A2 I feel is a much better piece in all ways.


----------



## Rocker66

byrnie said:


> The Asgard 2 works wonderfully as a preamp and as a headphone amp   It's the best $250 I've ever spent!


 
  
 I totally agree. I have the pre-outs going to my M-Audio Studiophile 4's. I'm sure it will work equally well feeding a power amp. But, I have yet to try it.
  
 Dave


----------



## Aggie-Luna

I have an Asgard 2 amp, which drives my HD650, AKG702, DT800 (250 ohms) and A900X very nice, but I am considering to add a Hifiman HE500
  
 Any experience/feedback anyone can share of this rig: Asgard2 + HE500?. Sorry if this was already discussed in this thread, but I couldn’t find it
  
 Jaime


----------



## ben_r_

aggie-luna said:


> I have an Asgard 2 amp, which drives my HD650, AKG702, DT800 (250 ohms) and A900X very nice, but I am considering to add a Hifiman HE500
> 
> Any experience/feedback anyone can share of this rig: Asgard2 + HE500?. Sorry if this was already discussed in this thread, but I couldn’t find it
> 
> Jaime


 

 See this thread: LINK


----------



## terance

My desk is very Scandinavian/Norse right now.
  

  
 Banner Saga background an Asgard 2 and some Skyrim.


----------



## Byrnie

rocker66 said:


> I totally agree. I have the pre-outs going to my M-Audio Studiophile 4's. I'm sure it will work equally well feeding a power amp. But, I have yet to try it.
> 
> Dave



Nice dude!


----------



## ericr

Just for kicks last weekend I put my A2 in place of my preamp on my very capable (but 20+ year old) stereo system in the living room consisting of Adcom gear driving some Vandersteen 2c speakers. The A2 did an admirable job considering its cost and primary purpose as an amp. Yet the Adcom GFP-555 delivered noticeably clearer, open and realistic sound in comparison.


----------



## Byrnie

Has anyone tried the TH900s with their Asgard 2? If so, how did they pair together?


----------



## Change is Good

My new toy... second time around with these... 
  

  
  
 They scale very nice with the beefy beast of an Asgard 2...


----------



## jeremy205100

Has anyone used these with the Beyerdynamic Custom One Pros? I am planning on getting this to bring with either an HRT Music Streamer II or a TEAC UD-H01 to school next year. The DT 990s are likely staying home. So how much will this improve the sound of the COPs? 
  
 Also, I've read that the Valhalla is better for the DT 990s. Does the Asgard 2 not drive them well? I have the 600 Ohm version.


----------



## Koolpep

jeremy205100 said:


> Has anyone used these with the Beyerdynamic Custom One Pros? I am planning on getting this to bring with either an HRT Music Streamer II or a TEAC UD-H01 to school next year. The DT 990s are likely staying home. So how much will this improve the sound of the COPs?
> 
> Also, I've read that the Valhalla is better for the DT 990s. Does the Asgard 2 not drive them well? I have the 600 Ohm version.


 
  
 Hi!
  
 The Asgard drives them just well, enough power and current for them. However, the Valhalla tubes take off a bit of the harsh highs, so the amp's signature complements the DT990 a bit more as it takes away a few edges, if that makes sense...


----------



## talisman42

change is good said:


> My new toy... second time around with these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nice - but doesn't it get too hot to put things on top of it? after about an hour, how hot does it get underneath?  Since the enclosure acts as one big heatsink, it 'should' feel more hot than cold - otherwise it's not transferring heat. Anyway, I consider mine quite hot.


----------



## Byrnie

change is good said:


> My new toy... second time around with these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are those the KEF's or Oppo's?


----------



## Change is Good

KEFs


----------



## ben_r_

byrnie said:


> Are those the KEF's or Oppo's?


 

 The Oppos arent out yet I thought.


----------



## Byrnie

ben_r_ said:


> The Oppos arent out yet I thought.


 
 Ahh ok I just remembered they look similar to each other via some pics I'd seen.


----------



## RCBinTN

Is anybody out there powering the HD800 cans with the Asgard2?


----------



## Byrnie

rcbintn said:


> Is anybody out there powering the HD800 cans with the Asgard2?



No but i have read about some people using the Schiit Lyr or Mjolnir with them (in case that helps).


----------



## KLJTech

Well, I finally plugged the trigger on the Asgard 2, it should arrive tomorrow.
  
 I already own the Lyr, but I've been using easier to drive headphones (mainly the P7's) a lot lately and thought it would be worth a shot to not only give the Asgard 2 a listen as an HP amp, but also try it out as a single source preamp in my office system feeding a Parasound Halo A23 amp. My speakers are usually either the B&W Nautilus 805's or the CDM 1NT's with a Velodyne DD-10 sub. 
  
 For the past month or so I've been using a Creek OBH-22 passive and I have had no problems at all with gain as the A23's Input Sensitivity is 1 V for 28.28 V just like my A21. My DAC (this week anyway) puts out 2.1 V RMS *so I'm wondering if I'd be better off "when using it as a preamp" to use the Low Gain setting?* 
  
I see that the product info on their website says that the A2 is a "no overall feedback design in High Gain mode" does this mean that they use feedback in Low Gain mode and if so will that matter at all to the sound quality when used as a preamp?
  
Thanks!
  
P.S
I'm keeping the Lyr regardless of how well the A2 preforms.


----------



## Defiant00

kljtech said:


> Well, I finally plugged the trigger on the Asgard 2, it should arrive tomorrow.
> 
> I already own the Lyr, but I've been using easier to drive headphones (mainly the P7's) a lot lately and thought it would be worth a shot to not only give the Asgard 2 a listen as an HP amp, but also try it out as a single source preamp in my office system feeding a Parasound Halo A23 amp. My speakers are usually either the B&W Nautilus 805's or the CDM 1NT's with a Velodyne DD-10 sub.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, they use some feedback in low gain mode. Will you be able to hear the difference? Hard to say, personally I haven't noticed any difference when switching between the two, but there's always a chance you will on your system.
  
 Still, the A2 has the same excellent volume pot as the Lyr, so you'll likely have fine enough volume control in either mode.


----------



## madwolfa

defiant00 said:


> Still, the A2 has the same excellent volume pot as the Lyr, so you'll likely have fine enough volume control in either mode.


 
  
 Am I right thinking with all things even, low gain mode is always preferred (given the adequate volume level), whatever the feedback is?


----------



## StanD

defiant00 said:


> Yes, they use some feedback in low gain mode. Will you be able to hear the difference? Hard to say, personally I haven't noticed any difference when switching between the two, but there's always a chance you will on your system.
> 
> Still, the A2 has the same excellent volume pot as the Lyr, so you'll likely have fine enough volume control in either mode.


 
  
  


madwolfa said:


> Am I right thinking with all things even, low gain mode is always preferred (given the adequate volume level), whatever the feedback is?


 
 The distortion on this amp is so low, I doubt that even Superman could tell the difference.
 Using low or high gain depends on the level of the source as well as the sensitivity of your headphones and how loud you like to listen at.


----------



## Defiant00

madwolfa said:


> Am I right thinking with all things even, low gain mode is always preferred (given the adequate volume level), whatever the feedback is?


 
  
 I imagine it depends on your cans and preference (if you can hear a difference at all). I seem to recall some people voicing a preference for either modes over the history of this thread, but honestly I might be mistaken.
  
 Personally I use high gain; I've never heard a difference, but it's just what I decided to use (and to my thinking, no overall feedback sounds like it's a better/simpler/purer approach). But my main cans are HD600s, so I get reasonable volume travel either way.


----------



## madwolfa

defiant00 said:


> Personally I use high gain; I've never heard a difference, but it's just what I decided to use (and to my thinking, no overall feedback sounds like it's a better/simpler/purer approach). But my main cans are HD600s, so I get reasonable volume travel either way.


 
  
 I prefer using low gain with my A2 + HD600s. Volume pot is less sensitive (easier to find the sweet spot) and maybe that's just my placebo, but I like the sound tad better.
  
 Also they say volume pots tend working better around 50%, which is what low gain gives me too.


----------



## StanD

madwolfa said:


> I prefer using low gain with my A2 + HD600s. Volume pot is less sensitive (easier to find the sweet spot) and maybe that's just my placebo, but I like the sound tad better.
> 
> Also they say volume pots tend working better around 50%, which is what low gain gives me too.


 
 I doubt that the volume pot works any different at other positions. Sometines the channels may not track weell at the very lowest settings.


----------



## terance

So, I'm about 200ish hours into my Asgard 2 and after a couple of months of listening I can say that I like how it sounds.
  
 That's all I've got.


----------



## KLJTech

Mine just arrived today...l'm looking forward to giving it a listen not only as a headphone amp but as a preamp as well. I think the low gain setting will probably work well for me when its used as a preamp and for most of my headphones.


----------



## ericr

Bye Asgard 2. Hello Project Ember!


----------



## silverbox

delete please


----------



## StanD

ericr said:


> Bye Asgard 2. Hello Project Ember!


 
 What are you expecting from the Ember?


----------



## brokenthumb

My A2 arrived yesterday.  I've put around 7 hours on it so far.  I'm planning on paring it with a Bifrost Uber once I find one in stock.


----------



## jeremy205100

How is the Asgard 2 with lower impedance headphones like a Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro or a Sennheiser HD 558? Also, the current amplifier built into my DAC gives me no bass. Will the Asgard 2 fix that?


----------



## ben_r_

brokenthumb said:


> My A2 arrived yesterday.  I've put around 7 hours on it so far.  I'm planning on paring it with a Bifrost Uber once I find one in stock.


 

 Im selling one of mine right now if youre interested in buying used. Link in sig.


----------



## StanD

jeremy205100 said:


> How is the Asgard 2 with lower impedance headphones like a Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro or a Sennheiser HD 558? Also, the current amplifier built into my DAC gives me no bass. Will the Asgard 2 fix that?


 
 The A2 does a great job with HE-500's which are 38 Ohms and far hungrier for power than the HD 558's. Don't know about your DAC but I get penty of bass with my Uber Bifrost -> Asgard 2 -> either HE-500's or HD600's. The extended bass is awesome.


----------



## jeremy205100

stand said:


> The A2 does a great job with HE-500's which are 38 Ohms and far hungrier for power than the HD 558's. Don't know about your DAC but I get penty of bass with my Uber Bifrost -> Asgard 2 -> either HE-500's or HD600's. The extended bass is awesome.


 
 I saw you have a pair of Momentums. Would you mind trying those with the Asgard 2 and telling me how it works? Those are very similar in power requirements as the COPs I'm thinking of using with this when traveling.


----------



## hodgjy

jeremy205100 said:


> How is the Asgard 2 with lower impedance headphones like a Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro or a Sennheiser HD 558? Also, the current amplifier built into my DAC gives me no bass. Will the Asgard 2 fix that?


 
  
 I find the noise floor to be a little high, even when using low gain.  It just has some internal noise that it can't seem to get around. 
  
 Don't get me wrong, you can't hear it when music is playing, but that's a big difference between a $250 amp and a $600 amp.  The A2 really shines with high impedance cans. No noise at all.


----------



## cel4145

jeremy205100 said:


> How is the Asgard 2 with lower impedance headphones like a Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro or a Sennheiser HD 558? Also, the current amplifier built into my DAC gives me no bass. Will the Asgard 2 fix that?




I only use my Asgard 2 with low impedance headphones. Works very well. 

If your current amplifier is just flat out unsuited to drive your headphones, and thus can't provide the power for the bass that is should, then the Asgard 2 could make a difference.


----------



## KLJTech

I'm having no problem with noise on the Low Gain setting with any of my IEM's and its background is silent when used as a preamp to my Parasound A21. Sorry to have you're having issues. Good Luck!


----------



## hodgjy

I have a prototype A2.1 revision that was one of the first to have corrected the loud transformer buzz.  It's a prototype, so I'm not going to complain much.


----------



## KLJTech

Mine just arrived this past Thursday and the board is marked 1.31...not sure if any changes have been made along the way other than the issue they had with that batch of transformers.


----------



## StanD

jeremy205100 said:


> I saw you have a pair of Momentums. Would you mind trying those with the Asgard 2 and telling me how it works? Those are very similar in power requirements as the COPs I'm thinking of using with this when traveling.


 
 Yes I happen to have a pair of Around Ear Momentums. They are very easy to drive and the Asgard 2 has many times more power than needed to drive these cans. And they sound very good together.
 When on the road I use a FiiO E18 DAC/Amp to drive my Momentums from my Galaxy S3 phone and that works well. The Asgard 2 has much more muscle.


----------



## cddc

iamnothim said:


> gosh.  thanks Larry
> 
> Since you like them, here is a Dropbox link to hi-res images for desktops.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/dmj00a9gliisisc/zHp0u5_OQz


 
 I like it too, but the link is not working. Would you please share it again? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Byrnie

brokenthumb said:


> My A2 arrived yesterday.  I've put around 7 hours on it so far.  I'm planning on paring it with a Bifrost Uber once I find one in stock.


 
 Check Amazon too as they sometimes have them through Amazon when Schiit is out of stock.


----------



## Byrnie

hodgjy said:


> I find the noise floor to be a little high, even when using low gain.  It just has some internal noise that it can't seem to get around.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, you can't hear it when music is playing, but that's a big difference between a $250 amp and a $600 amp.  The A2 really shines with high impedance cans. No noise at all.


 
 Weird I have zero noise on mine.  At one point I did have a problem so I replaced the usb cable on my DAC and it was quiet as a mouse even when music isn't playing.  I'm just suggesting you check your cables if you haven't already.


----------



## Byrnie

hodgjy said:


> I have a prototype A2.1 revision that was one of the first to have corrected the loud transformer buzz.  It's a prototype, so I'm not going to complain much.


 
 Ahhh crap I responded before seeing this post.  Damn you hodgjy


----------



## terance

byrnie said:


> Check Amazon too as they sometimes have them through Amazon when Schiit is out of stock.


 

 Amazon also has, "B-Stock" models for $200 + shipping.
  
 Pretty awesome deal! I got mine for that price and didn't notice any cosmetic defects.


----------



## hodgjy

byrnie said:


> Ahhh crap I responded before seeing this post.  Damn you hodgjy


 
  
 I did play around with cables this weekend, mainly swapping out the coax to my DAC for an optical.  Apparently, there was a very low level ground loop.
  
 But, there is some static that pops out from time to time on high gain.  I'm gonna chalk it up as the prototype.  Not gonna worry much about it.


----------



## brokenthumb

byrnie said:


> Check Amazon too as they sometimes have them through Amazon when Schiit is out of stock.


 
  
 Yeah, I checked Amazon also but they were out.  Anyway, I liked the Asgard 2 so well that I went ahead and purchased a Mjolnir from Schiit through Amazon due to be here tomorrow!  So now I'll be going for Gungnir instead.


----------



## terance

brokenthumb said:


> Yeah, I checked Amazon also but they were out.  Anyway, I liked the Asgard 2 so well that I went ahead and purchased a Mjolnir from Schiit through Amazon due to be here tomorrow!  So now I'll be going for Gungnir instead.


 

 That's quite the jump!


----------



## Byrnie

hodgjy said:


> I did play around with cables this weekend, mainly swapping out the coax to my DAC for an optical.  Apparently, there was a very low level ground loop.
> 
> But, there is some static that pops out from time to time on high gain.  I'm gonna chalk it up as the prototype.  Not gonna worry much about it.


 
 Great to hear, bud!


----------



## Byrnie

brokenthumb said:


> Yeah, I checked Amazon also but they were out.  Anyway, I liked the Asgard 2 so well that I went ahead and purchased a Mjolnir from Schiit through Amazon due to be here tomorrow!  So now I'll be going for Gungnir instead.


 
 Lol you didn't just go and wade in the water... You tripped and fell!  That's awesome though and make sure you come back and post some impressions man!  I too am eyeing the Ragnorak from a distance


----------



## brokenthumb

byrnie said:


> Lol you didn't just go and wade in the water... You tripped and fell!  That's awesome though and make sure you come back and post some impressions man!  I too am eyeing the Ragnorak from a distance


 
  
 Yep I'm drowning...  Mjolnir arrived today!  Won't have any balanced cables for a few days... oh the pain!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Asgard 2 is still on duty till then.


----------



## domes

Why did I waste my time reading all these threads, including all 100 pages of this one?  …schiit this and schiit that.  Asgard 2 B-stock arrived yesterday and it's awesome.  What a great piece!  My Emotiva 4s have never sounded better with the preamp and same with the HD598s.  I am not going to bother reading all I can on the Bifrost.  That will be my next upgrade.  The micro streamer, so itty bitty, just looks out of place now and will eventually just be for mobile use.  Just on top for purpose of photo as the Asgard does get warm.


----------



## terance

domes said:


> Why did I waste my time reading all these threads, including all 100 pages of this one?  …schiit this and schiit that.  Asgard 2 B-stock arrived yesterday and it's awesome.  What a great piece!  My Emotiva 4s have never sounded better with the preamp and same with the HD598s.  I am not going to bother reading all I can on the Bifrost.  That will be my next upgrade.  The micro streamer, so itty bitty, just looks out of place now and will eventually just be for mobile use.  Just on top for purpose of photo as the Asgard does get warm.



Did you notice any cosmetic defects with your a2?

I too purchased a b stock model and am not sure why it was b stock. 

The only thing I can think of is that the non aluminum part on both sides is ever so crooked and not perfectly aligned. 

There is also a small scratch on the volume dial, but maybe that was me. 

Regardless, $200 for the Asgard is pretty hard to beat. 

Now to wait for a b stock Valhalla.


----------



## cddc

domes said:


> Why did I waste my time reading all these threads, including all 100 pages of this one?  …schiit this and schiit that.  Asgard 2 B-stock arrived yesterday and it's awesome.  What a great piece!  My Emotiva 4s have never sounded better with the preamp and same with the HD598s.  I am not going to bother reading all I can on the Bifrost.  That will be my next upgrade.  The micro streamer, so itty bitty, just looks out of place now and will eventually just be for mobile use.  Just on top for purpose of photo as the Asgard does get warm.


 
  
 I recommend your next upgrade to be HD650, and then Bifrost


----------



## domes

I haven't noticed anything wrong with the B-stock unit I received.  Maybe it was just a return.  
  
 You are right…HD650 first.


----------



## jchandler3

*Question:*
  
 I'm considering the Asgard 2 for my HD650. Anyone experienced the combo? Recommended?
  
 Furthermore, I'm looking to step up to the HD800 at some point in the future. I know the recommendation is _typically_ to pair the HD800 with a warmer amp, but has anyone experienced them with the Asgard 2?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Byrnie

jchandler3 said:


> *Question:*
> 
> I'm considering the Asgard 2 for my HD650. Anyone experienced the combo? Recommended?
> 
> ...


 
 Yea I have that combo and it sounds great!  Although I recently did some A/Bing between the HD600 and the HD650 and I like the HD600 more.


----------



## ricksome

Sold mu udac2 (which I have a high regard for) to upgrade to a Modi Dac & Asgard 2. While I am waiting for the Dac / Amp, I am using a $3.00 (yes I said $3.00) usb output "thing" from my computer. I overpaid about $2.00 ... L.O.L.


----------



## StanD

byrnie said:


> Yea I have that combo and it sounds great!  Although I recently did some A/Bing between the HD600 and the HD650 and I like the HD600 more.


 
 You can probably sell your HD650's and buy a new HD600 without raiding your daughter's piggy bank. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It works well with the Asgard 2 or Vali.


----------



## Defiant00

jchandler3 said:


> *Question:*
> 
> I'm considering the Asgard 2 for my HD650. Anyone experienced the combo? Recommended?
> 
> ...


 
  
 A2 is quite good with both HD600 and HD650.
  
 I find the A2 slightly warm (at least compared to something like an O2), and it seemed like a reasonable match with the HD800 when I tried them briefly at a meet. ****Insert typical meet impressions disclaimer here****


----------



## Byrnie

stand said:


> You can probably sell your HD650's and buy a new HD600 without raiding your daughter's piggy bank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Haha well I already have the HD590s which sound so close to the HD600s that I probably won't bother.  I'm also still saving up for the Fostex TH900s so no money to spare right now.


----------



## RickB

I've had my A2 since last Friday. It sounds fantastic with my HD600, but I wasn't surprised there. I decided to try it with my ATHM50s, wow! It turned an OK-sounding headphone into a very, very good one. This is the best I've ever heard the M50s sound. It made them very enjoyable, whereas before I always felt that "something was not quite right" when listening to them from my iPod or other amps.


----------



## Pianist718

rickb said:


> I've had my A2 since last Friday. It sounds fantastic with my HD600, but I wasn't surprised there. I decided to try it with my ATHM50s, wow! It turned an OK-sounding headphone into a very, very good one. This is the best I've ever heard the M50s sound. It made them very enjoyable, whereas before I always felt that "something was not quite right" when listening to them from my iPod or other amps.


 
  
 but you still prefer the overall sound of HD600 with A2  right??


----------



## RickB

pianist718 said:


> but you still prefer the overall sound of HD600 with A2  right??


 
  
 Yes, the Senn is still a much better headphone.


----------



## ricksome

Just received Modi and Asgard 2 today. For $99.00, this is one hell of a DAC !!! .....bot you know that already. Very pleased with the Asgard 2. I can't add anything to what has already been said. Count me as a another satisfied customer.


----------



## Byrnie

ricksome said:


> Just received Modi and Asgard 2 today. For $99.00, this is one hell of a DAC !!! .....bot you know that already. Very pleased with the Asgard 2. I can't add anything to what has already been said. Count me as a another satisfied customer.



Good to hear and congrats.


----------



## KLJTech

It makes for a sweet sounding single source preamp too. Runnning a DAC to mine and the Asgard 2 feeds a Parasound A21 (to Magnepan 1.7's & Velodyne DD-10) and it sounds stellar. Oh and it sounds sweet with my B&W P7 headphones as well. <grin> The Asgard 2 is hard to beat for the money.


----------



## jchandler3

kljtech said:


> It makes for a sweet sounding single source preamp too. Runnning a DAC to mine and the Asgard 2 feeds a Parasound A21 (to Magnepan 1.7's & Velodyne DD-10) and it sounds stellar. Oh and it sounds sweet with my B&W P7 headphones as well.  The Asgard 2 is hard to beat for the money.




How did you also run the signal to your sub? Just a splitter?


----------



## KLJTech

jchandler3 said:


> How did you also run the signal to your sub? Just a splitter?


 
 The A21 and A23 have Loop Out's on the back of the amp and you can use those to send the signal to your sub.


----------



## jchandler3

Ah, loop out. Wish my Emotiva had that. I suppose a pair of y connectors aren't doing much different.


----------



## jchandler3

Sorry for back to back posts, but has anyone in here compared the Asgard 2 to the Vahalla or Lyr? I'm looking at those 3 and the BH Crack and can't make up my mind...


----------



## KLJTech

jchandler3 said:


> Sorry for back to back posts, but has anyone in here compared the Asgard 2 to the Vahalla or Lyr? I'm looking at those 3 and the BH Crack and can't make up my mind...


 
 I have the Lyr and the Asgard 2, haven't used the A2 for headphones enough yet to give an honest take on how much difference there is and what those differences are beyond the Lyr having a lot more gain. I "think" the Lyr has a warmer midrange, but it's really too soon to say for sure. Once I have a better handle on the A2 has a headphone amp I'll post my thoughts on it versus the Lyr. 
  
 Both the Lyr and A2 give you preamp outs and that can come in very handy as it gives you a backup preamp if needed or your main preamp if you only need one source input.


----------



## jchandler3

kljtech said:


> Once I have a better handle on the A2 has a headphone amp I'll post my thoughts on it versus the Lyr.


 
  
 Thanks, I'd love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## wahsmoh

jchandler3 said:


> Thanks, I'd love to hear your thoughts!


 
 Here's my subjective impression based on the last Head-fi meet I attended:
  
 I heard an AKG K712 on a Schiit Lyr and Asgard 2 both being paired with the Schiit Bifrost Uber.
  
 Schiit Lyr has the "tube" sound and has warm midrange, smoothed highs, good bass, detail is apparent but there is a slight fuzz. For the short time I listened to it I was impressed by the tube sound and was interested how my DT880 would pair up with it but forgot to bring it to the meet : [ 
  
 Schiit Asgard 2 is a neutral leaning towards warm sounding headphone amp with amazing detail in the highs, accurate midrange, deep impactful bass( more so than the Lyr IMO ) but is likely based on the headphones you have. The sense of a 3D soundstage is there with great instrument separation on both amps. Asgard 2 has a cleaner sound but it is not sterile like the Objective 2 and has deeper bass and warmer mids.
  
 EDIT: Right now I have my own Asgard 2 with me and I am just so happening to be listening to the Cure. Robert Smith's voice is incredibly life like and I can hear his breaths that are going with the melody of "Close to Me" floating around back and forth between right earcup and left earcup with the realistic imaging. A very nice nice experience.
  
 Also listened to Nujabes - Hydeout Productions in FLAC and Metaphorical Music and let's just say the frequency balance is perfect for me with the Asgard 2 lending just the right amount of bass coloration to my DT880s
  
 HOWEVER, if you are driving low impedance cans that require a lot of power the Lyr is a no brainer
  
 Now, onto the Bottlehead Crack. I heard the Bottlehead Crack with the DT880 600 ohm and HD650. First the HD650 and Bottlehead Crack is a fantastic pairing with lush mids, deep bass, and euphonic sound lacking in detail (the "veil"). DT880 600 ohm on the BH Crack had nice bass, weird mids, and just didn't sound correctly paired with synergy. Be reminded this pairing was paired together with the Schiit Bifrost Uber so I can accurately pinpoint differences between the Asgard 2.
  
 I personally own the DT880 250 ohm and find the pairing WAY better than the Bottlehead Crack with DT880 600 ohm. However if you have an HD650 buy the Bottlehead Crack


----------



## ericr

jchandler3 said:


> Sorry for back to back posts, but has anyone in here compared the Asgard 2 to the Vahalla or Lyr? I'm looking at those 3 and the BH Crack and can't make up my mind...




Was able to compare the A2 and Valhalla at a meet. The Valhalla brought my Beyer T90 to life while I've never really cared for them with the A2. Yet with my SM64 IEMs the Valhalla turned the bass into a sloppy mess, whereas with the A2 the bass (and sub-bass extension) is excellent.

My conclusion: A2 for lower impedance phones and the Valhalla tor higher impedance phones.


----------



## Koolpep

ericr said:


> Was able to compare the A2 and Valhalla at a meet. The Valhalla brought my Beyer T90 to life while I've never really cared for them with the A2. Yet with my SM64 IEMs the Valhalla turned the bass into a sloppy mess, whereas with the A2 the bass (and sub-bass extension) is excellent.
> 
> My conclusion: A2 for lower impedance phones and the Valhalla tor higher impedance phones.


 
  
 Exactly the same experience with Asgard (1) and Valhalla with the T90 and also really low impedance cans. 
 +1


----------



## reddog

Can the asgard2 run a set of alpha dogs, I have been told the lyre is better choice, however I prefer solid state amps to tube amps.


----------



## Defiant00

reddog said:


> Can the asgard2 run a set of alpha dogs, I have been told the lyre is better choice, however I prefer solid state amps to tube amps.


 
  
 I've tried the A2 with the Mad Dogs and LCD-2s, and both worked well. I'd assume the Alpha Dogs should as well, but haven't personally heard them (yet).


----------



## reddog

Thanks for the information, I am leaning towards the a2, thanks.


----------



## aamefford

reddog said:


> Can the asgard2 run a set of alpha dogs, I have been told the lyre is better choice, however I prefer solid state amps to tube amps.



My A2 will be here next week. I'm hoping I like it as well as the Burson soloist SL I had paired with my Alphas. Was going to go for a Lyr, but I think the Lyr would pair poorly with my new Oppo PM-1's. I'm hoping for a do all with the A2.


----------



## jchandler3

aamefford said:


> Was going to go for a Lyr, but...




What makes you think the A2 will pair better than the Lyr? I'm currently debating between the two and am currently leaning toward the Lyr, but just wondering if I can be convinced otherwise.


----------



## aamefford

I meant the lyr's 8 watts into my 32 ohm, 102 db/mW Oppo PM-1's would likely be less than optimal. I think the A2 with less overall power and 2 gain settings should pair well with my Oppos and ciems, and well enough with my Alphas. The Lyr is quite good with the Alphas as I recall. I dang near bought a Lyr this week. I just decided it might not be the best choice with the Oppos. If I only had the alphas, I probably would have gone for the Lyr.


----------



## elviscaprice

**


----------



## jchandler3

aamefford said:


> I meant the lyr's 8 watts into my 32 ohm, 102 db/mW Oppo PM-1's would likely be less than optimal. I think the A2 with less overall power and 2 gain settings should pair well with my Oppos and ciems, and well enough with my Alphas. The Lyr is quite good with the Alphas as I recall. I dang near bought a Lyr this week. I just decided it might not be the best choice with the Oppos. If I only had the alphas, I probably would have gone for the Lyr.




I see, that makes sense. Sounds like you made the right call for your setup.


----------



## Defiant00

elviscaprice said:


> Would the Asgard 2 pair well with the JKenny Ciunas DAC and the Sennheiser HD 650's?  Otherwise what other Schiit headphone amp would you suggest?  I need the passthru for my main system.  Guess that would just leave the Schiit Lyr as another option.  I'm just not so hot on the tube amps, due to mobility for seasonal homes.  Hate to worry about busting those tubes on the plane.
> Thanks
> Mark


 
  
 While I have not heard your DAC, the A2 is quite good with the HD650s.


----------



## pez

elviscaprice said:


> Would the Asgard 2 pair well with the JKenny Ciunas DAC and the Sennheiser HD 650's?  Otherwise what other Schiit headphone amp would you suggest?  I need the passthru for my main system.  Guess that would just leave the Schiit Lyr as another option.  I'm just not so hot on the tube amps, due to mobility for seasonal homes.  Hate to worry about busting those tubes on the plane.
> Thanks
> Mark


 
  
 I believe the Asgard 2 and HD650 are very good at balancing each other out.  The Asgard 2 is a bit of a bright amp (less than the Magni, but you catch my drift).  I personally feel it matches well with the darker/more dense sound of the HD650.  However, I find the Asgard 2 paired with brighter headphones to be eventually fatiguing.


----------



## wahsmoh

pez said:


> I believe the Asgard 2 and HD650 are very good at balancing each other out.  The Asgard 2 is a bit of a bright amp (less than the Magni, but you catch my drift).  I personally feel it matches well with the darker/more dense sound of the HD650.  However, I find the Asgard 2 paired with brighter headphones to be eventually fatiguing.


 
 I have to agree with you but DT880s are considered bright headphones and I would say the Asgard 2 takes some of the edge off. It is very clean sounding and detailed but the good low end bass response and mid warmth gives me the impression it adds slight coloration that goes well with my DT880. This could be the Bifrost Uber though that is connected to my Asgard 2


----------



## pez

wahsmoh said:


> I have to agree with you but DT880s are considered bright headphones and I would say the Asgard 2 takes some of the edge off. It is very clean sounding and detailed but the good low end bass response and mid warmth gives me the impression it adds slight coloration that goes well with my DT880. This could be the Bifrost Uber though that is connected to my Asgard 2




I'd have to agree there. My 770s do wonderful with the Asgard 2,but trying the vanilla 770s with a Magni and Modi combo was not pleasant. However, my now sold Grados didn't pair up well as all IMO.


----------



## Macmuffin

How does the Asgard 2 sound in the high range compared to the Magni?


----------



## pez

macmuffin said:


> How does the Asgard 2 sound in the high range compared to the Magni?


 
  
 A bit more tame.  It's still bright, but not nearly so as the Magni.  I'd say a bit more detailed as well.  That's Asgard 2 vs. Magni (not sure about vanilla/OG Asgard).


----------



## Byrnie

pez said:


> A bit more tame.  It's still bright, but not nearly so as the Magni.  I'd say a bit more detailed as well.  That's Asgard 2 vs. Magni (not sure about vanilla/OG Asgard).


 
 I didn't find the Asgard 2 bright at all.


----------



## pez

byrnie said:


> I didn't find the Asgard 2 bright at all.


 
 I think it heavily relies on DAC and source.  With the Modi it's a bit bright.  Bright headphones don't help it any either.  Grados are definitely a no-no IMO.


----------



## KLJTech

The Asgard 2 doesn't sound "bright" in my system and I'm using it as a preamp (Bryston BDA-1 DAC, Parasound A21 amp and B&W 805 speakers) and obviously as a headphone amp primarily with the HE-400 and 500's and the B&W P7's. Some brightness "may" be coming either from source media or your source component if one is having that issue. It could be a simple issue of system matching for some...maybe I've just lucked out. I don't find the A2 to be as warm sounding in my system as the Lyr but "possibly" its more neutral in the midrange and treble than the Lyr. I'm not sure...I do know that I haven't heard any harshness/brightness from the A2. Good luck!


----------



## moriez

Can't call the A2 bright at all either. Had it paired with Bifrost Uber for a while and after that my current DAC Yulong D100 MKII. Don't know how they both compare to Modi. Personnally I believe that A2 does well with neutral cans and likely even better with slightly bright cans. The Sennheiser 650 combo for example isn't pretty to my ears. The high frequency is just way smoothed out.


----------



## Macmuffin

Definitely going to give an Asgard 2 a shot. Hopefully i will be able to order it tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## aamefford

Mine arrives today. Will be paired with Bifrost Uber.


----------



## RickB

Has anybody else noticed that there is a little bit of play in the on/off switch? Is this normal? When I flip the switch on mine either up (on) or down (off) I can push it a little further in either direction.


----------



## Macmuffin

Just ordered


----------



## Defiant00

rickb said:


> Has anybody else noticed that there is a little bit of play in the on/off switch? Is this normal? When I flip the switch on mine either up (on) or down (off) I can push it a little further in either direction.


 
  
 Can't say I've noticed that on mine. Just tried pushing it up further while it was on and it seemed pretty firm with no real play.
  
 Of course, it's hard to say if what you consider a little play matches what I do, but no, mine doesn't seem to do that.


----------



## RickB

defiant00 said:


> Can't say I've noticed that on mine. Just tried pushing it up further while it was on and it seemed pretty firm with no real play.
> 
> Of course, it's hard to say if what you consider a little play matches what I do, but no, mine doesn't seem to do that.


 

 I emailed Schiit and Nick replied that a little give in the switch was normal.


----------



## pez

kljtech said:


> The Asgard 2 doesn't sound "bright" in my system and I'm using it as a preamp (Bryston BDA-1 DAC, Parasound A21 amp and B&W 805 speakers) and obviously as a headphone amp primarily with the HE-400 and 500's and the B&W P7's. Some brightness "may" be coming either from source media or your source component if one is having that issue. It could be a simple issue of system matching for some...maybe I've just lucked out. I don't find the A2 to be as warm sounding in my system as the Lyr but "possibly" its more neutral in the midrange and treble than the Lyr. I'm not sure...I do know that I haven't heard any harshness/brightness from the A2. Good luck!


 


moriez said:


> Can't call the A2 bright at all either. Had it paired with Bifrost Uber for a while and after that my current DAC Yulong D100 MKII. Don't know how they both compare to Modi. Personnally I believe that A2 does well with neutral cans and likely even better with slightly bright cans. The Sennheiser 650 combo for example isn't pretty to my ears. The high frequency is just way smoothed out.


 
 Yeah, like I said, source/DAC plays a pretty big role.  The Modi is rather bright, however, without it, it's fine.  I didn't find the DACMagic 100 or Modi pairing with the Asgard 2 to be harsh at all, but it's just a forewarning that it 'can' be bright.  Synergy can be everything in the headphone world .


----------



## cel4145

defiant00 said:


> Can't say I've noticed that on mine. Just tried pushing it up further while it was on and it seemed pretty firm with no real play.




Mine has a little bit of play. 

As for the brightness part of the conversation in the thread, I would describe the Asgard 2 as ever so slightly warm if colored at all. Definitely not bright.


----------



## aamefford

Just hooked up my Asgard 2. My switch seemed tight. Quick test drive with the Bifrost Uber. I was pretty pleasantly surprised. More later.


----------



## Byrnie

pez said:


> I think it heavily relies on DAC and source.  With the Modi it's a bit bright.  Bright headphones don't help it any either.  Grados are definitely a no-no IMO.


 
 Well I had the Modi+Asgard 2 with the DT880s.  Now of course I'm not calling you a liar, we've commented on various posts together in the past and I respect your opinion but this is just my view on the subject .


----------



## pez

byrnie said:


> Well I had the Modi+Asgard 2 with the DT880s.  Now of course I'm not calling you a liar, we've commented on various posts together in the past and I respect your opinion but this is just my view on the subject .


 
 Yeah.  I might as well chalk it up to some of the music I listen to as well.  We all know some older rock, and even newer 'hardcore' music is fairly under-produced.  And I'm not taking a shot at you.  I hope I wasn't coming off that way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## hodgjy

I have both Asgards.  While the A2 isn't "bright" in itself, it is noticeably brighter and less rolled off than the A1, which is why many consider the A2 to be bright.  It's all relative.


----------



## YtseJamer

aamefford said:


> Just hooked up my Asgard 2. My switch seemed tight. Quick test drive with the Bifrost Uber. I was pretty pleasantly surprised. More later.


 
  
 I'm curious to hear your impressions with the PM-1


----------



## aamefford

hodgjy said:


> I have both Asgards.  While the A2 isn't "bright" in itself, it is noticeably brighter and less rolled off than the A1, which is why many consider the A2 to be bright.  It's all relative.


 
 I'm running mine from a Bifrost Uber, with either a macbook Air via USB or an iPhone 5S via a Pure i-20 with a 30 pin to lightning adapter, coax out and coax into the Bifrost.  I have an unnamed for now  highish end all in one with a class A amp section and an ESS 9018 dac.  The all in one is much more aggressive at showing details, giving it the impression of being much brighter.  I find the Asgard 2 / Bifrost to be a bit more relaxed, in a positive way.  I ran into this same thing with a Northern Fidelity NF DAC (reviewed by project86 for those interested.  Nice dac, not many around) and a Burson Soloist SL.  I finally narrowed the differences down to the two dac implementations.  My initial thoughts are that the same issue exists with the all in one and the Asgard 2 / Bifrost Uber.  My guess is the amp sections are gonna be really close in sound, and the Dacs are gonna be where the difference comes from.  Once my RCA "Y" splitters come in, I'll be able to run same dac to both A2 and all in one amp sections and do a bit more comparing.
  
 What's my point?  Maybe the brightness is a case of the A2 revealing the source's characteristics?
  


ytsejamer said:


> I'm curious to hear your impressions with the PM-1


 
 After a couple hours last night - I am quite impressed.  The Asgard 2 is better than I thought.  A nice black background and no noticeable noise on high or low gain.  OK, shut off the music, and max the volume, and a little hum leaks through.  Nothing down in the listening range of the volume pot, and nothing when music plays.  The A-2 seems to be a good, clean amp.  I like the pairing, and tend to use high gain with the PM-1, though low gain works fine.  With my Alpha Dogs, high gain is required.  Low gain will drive them, but you can get to full travel on the volume pot without getting to ear bleed levels.
  
 I think the Bifrost Uber has a fair amount to do with my experience with the Asgard 2.  The Bifrost Uber is a really nice sounding source.  The Asgard 2 seems to get out of the way pretty well.  I've read comments that it is not as musical as some amps.  I only have the unnamed all in one to compare to, but the all in one is a couple of tiers up in product placement.  The Asgard 2 compares very well.  I'd like to find a comparison to the Burson Soloist or Soloist SL, as I find the Bursons to be very musical to my ears.
  
 I was all set to get a Lyr, but didn't think it would pair all that well with the PM-1's so I went for the Asgard 2.  It is a nice pairing with both the PM-1 and the Alpha Dogs.  I really want to do some comparisons to summit-fi gear at the July SF Bay meet, and see whee it really stands.  For the price I paid used for the Bifrost uber and the Asgard 2, it seems so far one heck of a value.
  
 Caveat - all impressions after only couple hours, so the new toy / fanboy syndrome hasn't worn off yet.  Still, I am pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Byrnie

pez said:


> Yeah.  I might as well chalk it up to some of the music I listen to as well.  We all know some older rock, and even newer 'hardcore' music is fairly under-produced.  And I'm not taking a shot at you.  I hope I wasn't coming off that way  .



You were fine, bud. I didn't take it as a shot either just different point of view.


----------



## pez

aamefford said:


> I'm running mine from a Bifrost Uber, with either a macbook Air via USB or an iPhone 5S via a Pure i-20 with a 30 pin to lightning adapter, coax out and coax into the Bifrost.  I have an unnamed for now  highish end all in one with a class A amp section and an ESS 9018 dac.  The all in one is much more aggressive at showing details, giving it the impression of being much brighter.  I find the Asgard 2 / Bifrost to be a bit more relaxed, in a positive way.  I ran into this same thing with a Northern Fidelity NF DAC (reviewed by project86 for those interested.  Nice dac, not many around) and a Burson Soloist SL.  I finally narrowed the differences down to the two dac implementations.  My initial thoughts are that the same issue exists with the all in one and the Asgard 2 / Bifrost Uber.  My guess is the amp sections are gonna be really close in sound, and the Dacs are gonna be where the difference comes from.  Once my RCA "Y" splitters come in, I'll be able to run same dac to both A2 and all in one amp sections and do a bit more comparing.
> 
> What's my point?  Maybe the brightness is a case of the A2 revealing the source's characteristics?
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I'm also very curious to how the Asgard 2 stacks up to the Soloist.  I'm still extremely happy with mine even after hearing all of the nice DACs and amps at the recent meet.


----------



## YtseJamer

Thanks aamefford!


----------



## KLJTech

notanangel said:


> Unfortunately no, I don't; A2 is my introduction to the Shiit family and it's a great one.
> 
> I could compare to Musical Fidelity headphone amps (I own both V-CAN II and M1HPA) but that is not what you are asking, of course.


 
  
 I'd love to know what you think of the Asgard 2 in comparison to the M1HPA. A buddy of mine has the M1HPA and I did listen to it for about 20 minutes but not with headphones that I was familiar with and he is using a different DAC than I have on hand. I did notice that it didn't feel as warm to the touch as the A2 BUT maybe that's due to the case being taller (top of the case farther from the board)...I'm not sure. I believe that the M1HPA is a Class A design...at least as far as I know.  I have read that the Musical Fidelity makes a very nice single source preamp and has received a lot of great reviews.


----------



## Drew769

I just bought an Asgard 2 about a month ago. I have a pair of Beyerdynamic 990. Pros that I use for listening after the kids have gone to bed. I've been using an older Yamaha integrated strictly for its headphone section to drive them, and it recently crapped out. Not wanting to go overboard on a headphone amp, I checked into the Schiit line. After lots of research here, I resisted the urge to start higher in the product line and went with the seemingly do-it-all Asgard 2.

Glad I did! The build quality is suburb, easily matching my Rogue tube gear in quality and appearance. More importantly, it sounds wonderful with my cans. Smooth, powerful, solid state that sounds like good tube gear. There is absolutely zero external hum on my unit, and also nothing through the headphones except music. This little amp matched up with a good set of headphones may be one of the best deals in audio.

My source is my VPI TT with Benz Micro Ace SL, driven through a PS Audio GCPH Phono amp, and a Rogue Perseus Magnum preamp. My other source is a Rega a Planet 2000 with a Rega DAC, again through the Perseus. Everything sounds good together!

Don't let the price fool you -this thing is serious. Highly recommended!


----------



## jeremy205100

I finally bought an Asgard 2 and it's arriving next week. Does an amp like this need burn in like headphones do or is it as good as it gets right out of the box?


----------



## terance

I would just burn it in by listening to it!
  
 I have to have a few hundred hours on my amp at this point and I think it sounds great, but I also don't remember what it sounded like when I first plugged it in.


----------



## StanD

jeremy205100 said:


> I finally bought an Asgard 2 and it's arriving next week. Does an amp like this need burn in like headphones do or is it as good as it gets right out of the box?


 
 Some people think so, but IMO a SS Amp does not require burn in, but our imaginations might. Our auditory memory is short so comparing across an extended time period is not reliable.


----------



## HPiper

stand said:


> Some people think so, but IMO a SS Amp does not require burn in, but our imaginations might. Our auditory memory is short so comparing across an extended time period is not reliable.


 

 I tend to agree, what is there to burn in on a SS amp. Tubes I know need time to reach their optimum but Opamp's, I don't think so.


----------



## jeremy205100

I received my Asgard 2 today. The build quality is absolutely amazing. I have used it with each of my three headphones (Beyerdynamic DT-990 600 Ohm, Sennheiser HD 558 and Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro) and have noticed an improvement in soundstage, but nothing stunning. I am still using a TEAC-UDH01, and compared to the TEAC's built in amplifier I am not as wowed as I thought I would be. Does it take time to open up? I just thought that for $249 I would see a bigger improvement. I was also very surprised that the low-gain mode can power my 600 Ohm DT-990s. All of my files are AIFF lossless. This is only my second equipment purchase, and I am having a hard time deciding if it's worth keeping. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## terance

jeremy205100 said:


> I received my Asgard 2 today. The build quality is absolutely amazing. I have used it with each of my three headphones (Beyerdynamic DT-990 600 Ohm, Sennheiser HD 558 and Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro) and have noticed an improvement in soundstage, but nothing stunning. I am still using a TEAC-UDH01, and compared to the TEAC's built in amplifier I am not as wowed as I thought I would be. Does it take time to open up? I just thought that for $249 I would see a bigger improvement. I was also very surprised that the low-gain mode can power my 600 Ohm DT-990s. All of my files are AIFF lossless. This is only my second equipment purchase, and I am having a hard time deciding if it's worth keeping. Does anyone have any advice?


 
 The TEAC you mentioned is the exact same msrp as the Asgard 2, assuming my google information is correct.  The TEAC has a few more bells and whistles (internal dac ect), but they seem to be in the same ballpark.  I personally have not heard the TEAC, so I can only go on what google tells me.
  
 I'd probably consider the Asgard 2 more of a sidestep and less of an upgrade.
  
 Give it a few days.  If you spend the rest of this week listening to it and you still do not like it, I'd probably return it.  That's my two cents though, hopefully it helps a little.


----------



## KLJTech

The Asgard 2 is a VERY well thought out and designed (Fully discrete), Class A amp (and preamp)...let it burn in a while before you make up your mind on its value. I don't listen to my gear when I'm running it in as I don't want to get used to what I'm hearing and I played music through mine for a couple days before I truly sat down and gave it my full attention. It certainly sounds clean and dynamic as a preamp driving a Parasound A21 amp in my office system and it has a dead silent background with my Westone W40's (on Low Gain) and sounds sweet on High Gain driving my HE-500's.
  
 Opinions will vary with any piece of audio gear (that's just the way it is) but let it settle in a while before deciding if its living up to your expectations or not. 
 Best of luck!


----------



## jeremy205100

Thanks for the advice. The TEAC is the same MSRP, but it is a better DAC than amp. I thought the amp was the limiting factor so I decided to get the Asgard 2. I'm going to have much more time to use it over the weekend so I'll try it out more then.


----------



## terance

jeremy205100 said:


> Thanks for the advice. The TEAC is the same MSRP, but it is a better DAC than amp. I thought the amp was the limiting factor so I decided to get the Asgard 2. I'm going to have much more time to use it over the weekend so I'll try it out more then.


 

 Was looking up that TEAC and it looks really nice.
  
 You might be better served by a Valhalla.
  
 Give us all your impressions next week.  I really like my Asgard 2, but my situation is a little different than yours.


----------



## jeremy205100

I was considering the Valhalla but it's a necessity that it works with all headphones I have (lower and higher impedance ones) and any I might get in the future. It seems like the Valhalla would be amazing with my DT 990s, but not so great with my others. The Valhalla also lacks the pre-outs, which I could be using in the future. I also didn't really want to spend more than $249. I liked that the Asgard is so versatile. The TEAC is nice, I tried several different DACs before settling on it. I was shocked that it offers balanced outputs for that price, it made it a future proof purchase for me. I guess it's even better than I thought. I'll be sure to update you all over the weekend.
  
 I tried several other amps in a local hi-fi store over the weekend. The wooden Grado one was decent but it was twice the price and doesn't offer the solid construction that Schiit does nor the pre-outs. There was a chinese brand I tried that sounded terrible. I definitely like the Asgard the best out of the ones I've heard, I just need to decide if it's worth the upgrade over the integrated TEAC one that I already have.


----------



## terance

jeremy205100 said:


> I was considering the Valhalla but it's a necessity that it works with all headphones I have (lower and higher impedance ones) and any I might get in the future. It seems like the Valhalla would be amazing with my DT 990s, but not so great with my others. The Valhalla also lacks the pre-outs, which I could be using in the future. I also didn't really want to spend more than $249. I liked that the Asgard is so versatile. The TEAC is nice, I tried several different DACs before settling on it. I was shocked that it offers balanced outputs for that price, it made it a future proof purchase for me. I guess it's even better than I thought. I'll be sure to update you all over the weekend.
> 
> I tried several other amps in a local hi-fi store over the weekend. The wooden Grado one was decent but it was twice the price and doesn't offer the solid construction that Schiit does nor the pre-outs. There was a chinese brand I tried that sounded terrible. I definitely like the Asgard the best out of the ones I've heard, I just need to decide if it's worth the upgrade over the integrated TEAC one that I already have.


 

 Ditto! That's one of the reasons that I've got an Asgard as well.
  
 I'd buy a Valhalla with a gain switch in an instant though!


----------



## jeremy205100

I didn't like the fact that tubes are so fragile and need to be replaced. It just seems like an added pain. I'm sure I'll get a tube amp when I'm older but for now it's just a hassle and another expense. I've reached the point where the returns are diminishing insanely fast, which sorta sucks. I remember when I first got my DT 990s and used them with the receiver for my speakers and I was astounded. 
  
 Back on topic though, I'm going to try the Asgard 2 with my Bowers & Wilkins C5s tomorrow. I'm curious to see how it handles them. It also didn't get as hot as I was expecting. I only used it for like 30 minutes, and it got warm but not like hot enough to cook on like people said. I'm impressed with how it opened up the soundstage. It sounded much more like my KEF speakers than before. I didn't notice much difference with the other two headphones, but those are cheaper than the amp itself so I guess that's to be expected. 
  
 How long will this amp last me if I eventually get better headphones? Like how does it pair with the HD 650s, the HD 800s, the Beyerdynamic T90s and T1 and stuff like that? I've heard the Valhalla is good with the Beyerdynamics and HD 800s but I haven't read much about how the Asgard works with them.


----------



## Defiant00

jeremy205100 said:


> I didn't like the fact that tubes are so fragile and need to be replaced. It just seems like an added pain. I'm sure I'll get a tube amp when I'm older but for now it's just a hassle and another expense. I've reached the point where the returns are diminishing insanely fast, which sorta sucks. I remember when I first got my DT 990s and used them with the receiver for my speakers and I was astounded.
> 
> Back on topic though, I'm going to try the Asgard 2 with my Bowers & Wilkins C5s tomorrow. I'm curious to see how it handles them. It also didn't get as hot as I was expecting. I only used it for like 30 minutes, and it got warm but not like hot enough to cook on like people said. I'm impressed with how it opened up the soundstage. It sounded much more like my KEF speakers than before. I didn't notice much difference with the other two headphones, but those are cheaper than the amp itself so I guess that's to be expected.
> 
> How long will this amp last me if I eventually get better headphones? Like how does it pair with the HD 650s, the HD 800s, the Beyerdynamic T90s and T1 and stuff like that? I've heard the Valhalla is good with the Beyerdynamics and HD 800s but I haven't read much about how the Asgard works with them.


 
  
 I've found (for me) that any reasonably well-done solid state amps are usually sidegrades; they may sound a bit different from each other, but aren't typically night and day type differences (unless one just doesn't have enough power for your cans or is just a bad amp or something).
  
 I wrote a number of sentences sharing my experiences then realized a list would be better...so behold, a list!
  
 Cans I've Owned:
 HD600 - Really good with A2
 LCD-2 - Really good as well; to my taste sounded better than most tubes I've tried in a Lyr.
  
 Cans I've Heard (meets and such, with the A2):
 K-1000 - Sounded okay, but not really enough power
 HD800 - Sounded good, but I didn't have a lot of time with them. I'm pretty sensitive to harsh treble though, and I didn't immediately hear any from this combo.
 HE-500 - Sounded good. Not a long listen, but I had the LCD-2s at the time and could appreciate why people have a tough time choosing between the two.
 HE-6 - Worked better than I was expecting, considering the horror stories, but could've probably used some more power 
 D2000, D5000 - Sound signature is not to my preference, but it sounded like they got along with the A2 just fine.
 LCD-3 - Only listened to them briefly (didn't want to tempt myself too much) but they sounded quite good on the A2, and only needed the volume at about 9 for a good listening level.
 K701 - To my preference these need tubes, as I find them too harsh otherwise. Still, A2 seemed to be just fine on power for these.
 Mad Dogs - Powered fine, but overly warm for my taste. I liked these better out of an O2, but not for lack of power or anything from the A2.
  
  
  
*TL;DR - *So, as a general answer, unless you plan on going for super power-hungry cans, the A2 is good with most anything else you throw at it. Unlike some tube amps, you pretty much get the unaltered sound of your headphones, so it's not ideal for taming an overly bright headphone for example. But if you want clean solid state sound I find it quite good with almost everything (with the few exceptions listed above).


----------



## walls

I didn't care for the A2 and HD650 combo at all. Soundstage was small and overall presentation seemed a bit congested. 

Of the amps I currently own I would put them in this order.

WOO WA2 
Crack
SCHIIT A2 
LittleDot II++

The A2 really only bests the LD by a very slight margin. I find that at lower volumes the LD actually sounds better but it runs out of gas quickly at higher listening levels and that's where the A2 gets it. The A2 has power galore.

My opinions here may be a bit skewed as I don't think I care for the solid state sound anyways. Much too sterile for me. 

Anyone want to buy an A2 with little to no hours in pristine condition? Pm me an offer, lol.


----------



## Defiant00

Always interesting to see how opinions differ when they're polite and well-written


----------



## KLJTech

terance said:


> Ditto! That's one of the reasons that I've got an Asgard as well.
> 
> I'd buy a Valhalla with a gain switch in an instant though!


 
 My new Audio Advisor that arrived today has a Schiit Audio Valhalla v2 in it saying that it now has a Gain switch AND Preamp outs! I don't see it on Schiit Audio's website, but it is in the new Audio Advisor on page 18. I wonder if its a misprint or they just got the jump on that model...odd that it wouldn't be on Schiit Audio's website.


----------



## terance

kljtech said:


> My new Audio Advisor that arrived today has a Schiit Audio Valhalla v2 in it saying that it now has a Gain switch AND Preamp outs! I don't see it on Schiit Audio's website, but it is in the new Audio Advisor on page 18. I wonder if its a misprint or they just got the jump on that model...odd that it wouldn't be on Schiit Audio's website.




That's so juicy! 

Looks like I'll buy a used Valhalla at a discount then =) 

Come on sale forums!


----------



## reddog

Thanks for you review of the a2 and the different headphones it could drive. The A2 seems to be a versatile work horse, that seems to be a possible alternative to a lyr.


----------



## Byrnie

defiant00 said:


> Always interesting to see how opinions differ when they're polite and well-written


 
 Agreed, that's one of the few reviews I've read where someone didn't like the Asgard 2 and I didn't think they were insane hehe


----------



## markm1

byrnie said:


> Agreed, that's one of the few reviews I've read where someone didn't like the Asgard 2 and I didn't think they were insane hehe


 
 The only negative thing I've read is that some people don't like them with Grado HP's becuase Grados tend to be brigher and some folks feel a tube or tube hybrid to compensate for their brighter sound signature. That said, I've got a pair of Grados that I listen with my A-2 and I'm happy witht the sound-it's all I know!


----------



## jeremy205100

Upon further listening, I am pleased to say that I will be keeping my Asgard 2. On well-recorded songs, it makes the soundstage even better, which really makes the music sound more lively. It's sort of annoying how only like 40% of CDs released today are "well-recorded". It amazes me how flexible this amp is, with the gain switch and all, while still being so well built. I think it's a bargain with the five-year warranty and build quality. Even if it's only $249 of amp (I don't have much experience with other amps so I can't give my opinion on this), it's so well built that it'll last a very long time, which easily justifies the asking price.
  
 I also observed that it is really useless to use it with lower quality headphones like the Sennheiser HD 558s and Beyerdynamic Custom One Pros. The Custom One Pros sound better directly hooked up to my computer, to be honest. But when I use it with my DAC and DT 990s it clearly helps. The built in amp on my DAC is more than powerful enough, but as I stated before the soundstage is narrower and it just is slightly less detailed. Just my two cents, although I'd take them with a grain of salt considering this is my first dedicated headphone amplifier.


----------



## madwolfa

jeremy205100 said:


> It's sort of annoying how only like 40% of CDs released today are "well-recorded".


 
  
 That's a very generous estimate!! I'd say it's more like 10%, if not less... Rest is overprocessed, overcompressed, harsh, noisy garbage.
 I have to use vinyl rips of my favorite artists lately... Much better mastered, dynamic range, etc. Wish they'd do the same with CDs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Glad you like your Asgard 2, I love mine too! By the way, which gain setting do you use? I don't need more than 'low' with my HD-600s.
 My volume pot is around 11-12 am with most music.


----------



## jeremy205100

I have to use high-gain with my DT 990s, and the volume pot is at 12-4 o'clock depending on the source.


----------



## hodgjy

jeremy205100 said:


> I have to use high-gain with my DT 990s, and the volume pot is at 12-4 o'clock depending on the source.


 
  
 Either your source voltage is too low or you're frying your ears.  On my A2 with DT990 600 ohms, I run it no more than 10:00.


----------



## madwolfa

jeremy205100 said:


> I have to use high-gain with my DT 990s, and the volume pot is at 12-4 o'clock depending on the source.


 
  
 Wow, on high gain I can't go much higher than 9 am on my HD-600s. My ears are pretty sensitive, though.


----------



## KLJTech

I was working LATE really last night and _was tired of wearing headphones_ so I put in my Westone W40's and plugged them into the A2 on low gain. I was listening to two new albums I had downloaded from B&W's Society of Sound (FLAC 24/48) and it sounded so amazing that it kept distracting me from work. I finally said to Hell with it and leaned back in my chair and put my feet up on my desk and just listened for a half hour or so. Its nice to know that the Westone's are capable of sounding much better than I thought they were. 
  
 I LOVE my Lyr, but the Asgard 2 works better for me when I'm using my easier to drive headphones like the B&W P7's or most of my IEM's. The A2 is a wonderful amp and a sweet preamp at a great price. Now if you feed it so-so source material you'll not be that impressed with what it gives you, but with a good DAC and well recorded music its almost impossible to beat anywhere near its price in my opinion. Plus, it runs warm to hot like a real "Class A" design is supposed to.


----------



## jeremy205100

I think it's likely that my source is too quiet, although I have no clue how to fix it. Last night I was using a Yamaha CD player that has an adjustable output, and I had it set to the lowest, hence the Asgard picking up the slack and being almost to the max. I experimented with different settings on each and found the Asgard was the best even on full. Don't worry, I wasn't frying my ears. With my DAC hooked up to my computer it's much lower, but my DAC doesn't have adjustable line outs. 
  
 Do class As sound better than ABs? The Asgard generates much more heat, so is that heat serving a purpose or is it just "for show"? 
  
 It's good to hear that the Asgard works well with high quality IEMs. As before, I am amazed how well it works with my DT 990s but it actually sounds a little worse than the built in output with my HD 558s and Custom One Pros, but that isn't a concern since those don't really need an amplifier.


----------



## hodgjy

jeremy205100 said:


> Do class As sound better than ABs? The Asgard generates much more heat, so is that heat serving a purpose or is it just "for show"?


 
  
 The answer has more to do with the design of the circuit than mere monikers.  I've heard class A amps that were complete rubbish and AB amps that were sonic bliss.
  
 But, to get to the spirit of your question, many listeners think class A has more potential to sound better because they are supposedly a little warmer, smooth, and sweet sounding.


----------



## madwolfa

Class A amps should _theoretically_ sound the best of all because of no crossover distortion (transistors are always on, hence the heat).
 Class AB is mere compromise to make the amp more efficient (less hot). There is much more to a good amp than just a topology, though.


----------



## KLJTech

hodgjy said:


> The answer has more to do with the design of the circuit than mere monikers.  I've heard class A amps that were complete rubbish and AB amps that were sonic bliss.
> 
> But, to get to the spirit of your question, many listeners think class A has more potential to sound better because they are supposedly a little warmer, smooth, and sweet sounding.


 
  
 The only full Class A amps I've heard in my system were headphone amps...Class A speaker amps are like space heaters, are usually very heavy and very expensive. Both of my speaker amps are from Parasound, the A21 and A23 and they're both high bias Class A/AB designs. The first X amount of watts are Class A and then they slide into AB. There's no doubt at all that a Class AB amp can sound great...it comes down to design, parts quality and execution. 
  
 I only meant that so many amps are called "Class A" yet they're cool/slightly warm to the touch. I've been at this since the mid 80's and Class A has always meant "to me" that the amp will run very warm to hot. I don't care if my amps are powered by hamsters running on a belt as long as they sound good to me. The Asgard 2 sounds very nice to me...without the use of hamsters. (to the best of my knowledge)


----------



## madwolfa

My old X-CAN V3 had "Class A" written on its back, but it was dead cold compared to my Asgard 2 (well, maybe slightly warm). Output transistors didn't even have radiators on them. Makes me wonder...


----------



## jeremy205100

To add to the volume pot question above, I am now listening to my computer through my DAC and it's only at like 9 o'clock. So the CD player is definitely peculiar.


----------



## StanD

kljtech said:


> The only full Class A amps I've heard in my system were headphone amps...Class A speaker amps are like space heaters, are usually very heavy and very expensive. Both of my speaker amps are from Parasound, the A21 and A23 and they're both high bias Class A/AB designs. The first X amount of watts are Class A and then they slide into AB. There's no doubt at all that a Class AB amp can sound great...it comes down to design, parts quality and execution.
> 
> I only meant that so many amps are called "Class A" yet they're cool/slightly warm to the touch. I've been at this since the mid 80's and Class A has always meant "to me" that the amp will run very warm to hot. I don't care if my amps are powered by hamsters running on a belt as long as they sound good to me. The Asgard 2 sounds very nice to me...without the use of hamsters. (to the best of my knowledge)


 
 The reason you can't see the hamsters is due to technological improvements, they've been miniaturized. Intel is planning their use in the next generation of CPU's. I've heard that Apple has already incorporated them in the new 64 bit chip used in the latest iPhone. I believe you will soon see a new slogan, instead of "Intel Inside," it'll be "Hamsters Inside."


----------



## gefski

stand said:


> The reason you can't see the hamsters is due to technological improvements, they've been miniaturized. Intel is planning their use in the next generation of CPU's. I've heard that Apple has already incorporated them in the new 64 bit chip used in the latest iPhone. I believe you will soon see a new slogan, instead of "Intel Inside," it'll be "Hamsters Inside."




There's already an upgrade coming for the belt rollers--polished titanium shafts with teflon bushings.


----------



## terance

You really have to get the carbon fiber or Kevlar shafts. 

I think the titanium shafts sounds far too bright and you might even get sibilence after that upgrade. 

Tell us what you think though.


----------



## OkawaiiO

After using the Lyr for 2 week im back to using Asgard 2. I realized how close the asgard 2 is to the lyr in terms of sound quality. the Lyr does sound a bit better, but I wouldn't mind with either and without A/B i wouldn't always beable to tell the difference.


----------



## markm1

okawaiio said:


> After using the Lyr for 2 week im back to using Asgard 2. I realized how close the asgard 2 is to the lyr in terms of sound quality. the Lyr does sound a bit better, but I wouldn't mind with either and without A/B i wouldn't always beable to tell the difference.


 

 Interesting...good to hear.


----------



## StanD

terance said:


> You really have to get the carbon fiber or Kevlar shafts.
> 
> I think the titanium shafts sounds far too bright and you might even get sibilence after that upgrade.
> 
> Tell us what you think though.


 
 I wonder which is best for overclocking. I wouldn't to overheat the hamster, give it a heart attack and burn out his Schiit.


----------



## KLJTech

stand said:


> I wonder which is best for overclocking. I wouldn't to overheat the hamster, give it a heart attack and burn out his Schiit.


 
  
 Don't be ridiculous, when's the last time you heard that an amps hamster had suffered a heart attack? I guess its "possible" that if you were to block the air holes atop the amp that the hamster could/would have difficulty breathing yet I haven't heard of any issues yet.


----------



## StanD

kljtech said:


> Don't be ridiculous, when's the last time you heard that an amps hamster had suffered a heart attack? I guess its "possible" that if you were to block the air holes atop the amp that the hamster could/would have difficulty breathing yet I haven't heard of any issues yet.



You might be right, it's more likely to get heatstroke in an Asgard 2.




stand said:


> I wonder which is best for overclocking. I wouldn't to overheat the hamster, give it a heart attack and burn out his Schiit.


----------



## madwolfa

So I just realized that the Asgard 2 is the best measured single-ended amplifier in a whole Schiit lineup.. It also has a lot of power and very low output impedance. So it's the most versatile too.
 What else to wish for if you're not up for some tube romance? I've also heard some controversy about using the headphones in balanced mode... For me the A2 remains the endgame solution.


----------



## hodgjy

Couple thoughts:
  
 Output impedance is an important spec, but I think it's slightly overrated.  Yes, I know all about damping factor.  But, just because something is a better technical match, it doesn't mean it always sounds the best to the user.  My TEAC HA-501 has variable output impedance (0.4 ohm to 5 ohm), and I've found that both my high impedance Sennheisers and low impedance SHures sound the best to me when using mid or high output impedance.  It's slightly more euphonic.
  
 Balanced headphone amps offer more power and slightly lower noise.  That's about it.  I've seen arguments both pro and con about how balanced supposedly sounds different than single-ended, but there's really no objective consensus.  I think it comes down to this: if you need more power, for say orthos, balanced -can provide that.  Other than that, single-ended will satisfy most of the users out there, and I'm guessing most people would fail a volume matched double blind study when using an amp that provides both single-ended and balanced output.


----------



## madwolfa

hodgjy said:


> Balanced headphone amps offer more power and slightly lower noise.


 
  
 Well, regarding the noise... I've heard quite the opposite. Take a look at this post:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/576339/balanced-vs-single-ended-poll#post_7830520
  
 And more power is not inherent perk of the balanced topology (just higher gain/voltage), it's just balanced amps tend to have more power by design...
  
 But I'm just speculating here as an amateur. Maybe someone like StanD has better understanding.


----------



## pfurey89

Never had an issue with noise on any of my unbalanced amps, ever.


----------



## madwolfa

pfurey89 said:


> Never had an issue with noise on any of my unbalanced amps, ever.


 
  
 You'd have to run 1 mile of interconnects to start noticing it (figuratively speaking).


----------



## cel4145

madwolfa said:


> You'd have to run 1 mile of interconnects to start noticing it (figuratively speaking).




Or have a 50 cables running all over a studio (or across a stage), which is what balanced was designed for.


----------



## Tuco1965

cel4145 said:


> Or have a 50 cables running all over a studio (or across a stage), which is what balanced was designed for.


 
  
 Bingo!


----------



## madwolfa

Found a very nice, fresh review of Bifrost Uber/Asgard 2.
  
http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/headphone-amplifiers/headphone-amplifiers/schiit-asgard-2-headphone-amplifier-and-bifrost-uber-dac-review.html


----------



## markm1

madwolfa said:


> Found a very nice, fresh review of Bifrost Uber/Asgard 2.
> 
> http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/headphone-amplifiers/headphone-amplifiers/schiit-asgard-2-headphone-amplifier-and-bifrost-uber-dac-review.html


 
 Sweet! Nice. I enjoyed the review. Always nice to validate your gear...


----------



## jeremy205100

Not to sound like an idiot but I read a review of the Asgard 2 that lauded the no feedback aspect of it, what exactly does that mean?


----------



## Rem0o

jeremy205100 said:


> Not to sound like an idiot but I read a review of the Asgard 2 that lauded the no feedback aspect of it, what exactly does that mean?


 
 I don't even get why they praise that as I assume most of them don't even know what it means. It's so irrelevant to the general consumer, but that's my take on it.

 Basically, it's a circuit topology with high open loop gain, where the input of the gain device never sees or touch the output (feedback). If you didn't understand that last sentence, you don't have to worry about it. If you want to learn more about feedback, its benefits and drawback (or lack of), here's a glimpse of it.

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Negative_feedback_amplifier


----------



## madwolfa

rem0o said:


> Basically, it's a circuit topology with high open loop gain, where the input of the gain device never sees or touch the output (feedback). If you didn't understand that last sentence, you don't have to worry about it. If you want to learn more about feedback, its benefits and drawback (or lack of), here's a glimpse of it.


 
  
 More on NFB here:
  
 http://www.stereophile.com/reference/70/


----------



## StanD

jeremy205100 said:


> Not to sound like an idiot but I read a review of the Asgard 2 that lauded the no feedback aspect of it, what exactly does that mean?


 
 It takes good design to achieve such low distortion as in the Asgard 2 without having to resort to negative feedback as an easy crutch and be subject to its drawbacks.


----------



## madwolfa

stand said:


> It takes good design to achieve such low distortion as in the Asgard 2 without having to resort to negative feedback as an easy crutch and be subject to its drawbacks.


 
  
 I think in Asgard 2 it's only used to reduce gain for IEMs... Not for any of its positive effects.


----------



## StanD

madwolfa said:


> I think in Asgard 2 it's only used to reduce gain for IEMs... Not for any of its positive effects.


 
 Yes, In the case of the A2, the positive effects of negative feedback are not necessary. And the negatives of negative feedback are avoided. Although in a careful and proper design negative feedback can do a good job. IMO, less is more.


----------



## madwolfa

stand said:


> Yes, In the case of the A2, the positive effects of negative feedback are not necessary. And the negatives of negative feedback are avoided. Although in a careful and proper design negative feedback can do a good job. IMO, less is more.


 
  
 Stereophile article (I've posted above) claims, that the amplifiers with a lot of NFB may look better on paper, but generally are less "musical" (whatever that means).


----------



## hodgjy

madwolfa said:


> Stereophile article (I've posted above) claims, that the amplifiers with a lot of NFB may look better on paper, but generally are less "musical" (whatever that means).


 
  
 Just goes to reinforce my opinion that we can't and don't listen to specs.


----------



## madwolfa

hodgjy said:


> Just goes to reinforce my opinion that we can't and don't listen to specs.


 
  
 I guess looking at the specs alone is like looking at human's weight, height and eye color only, ignoring millions of other known and unknown traits...


----------



## Rem0o

madwolfa said:


> Stereophile article (I've posted above) claims, that the amplifiers with a lot of NFB may look better on paper, but generally are less "musical" (whatever that means).


 
 Kinda thrown every which way.

 "Hey, our amps may not look too good on paper, and we might use some strange circuit decisions, and it's crazy expensive ...  but it's musical ! "

 I can put a capacitor, some resistors and a OP amp with a headphone jack at the end in a toilet paper roll and call it musical too with a giant price tag. It doesn't mean anything nor does it gives it credibility.


----------



## StanD

madwolfa said:


> I guess looking at the specs alone is like looking at human's weight, height and eye color only, ignoring millions of other known and unknown traits...


 
 Spec's are a tricky thing. They can be measured under ideal conditions, they can also be incomplete. There are many measurements that characterize sound, usually the tranient type of measurements are either not made or disclosed. How often is Transient Intermodulation Distortion (TIMD) disclosed? Almost never and it sounds awful. An inadequate design cannot use negative feedback to correct this. On the flipside there are many of us _meat popsicles_ (Korben Dallas) that claim to hear what is not there or not hear what is there.


----------



## Byrnie

stand said:


> Spec's are a tricky thing. They can be measured under ideal conditions, they can also be incomplete. There are many measurements that characterize sound, usually the tranient type of measurements are either not made or disclosed. How often is Transient Intermodulation Distortion (TIMD) disclosed? Almost never and it sounds awful. An inadequate design cannot use negative feedback to correct this. On the flipside there are many of us _meat popsicles_ ([COLOR=545454]Korben Dallas[/COLOR]) that claim to hear what is not there or not hear what is there.



With my Asgard 2, I can hear the future! I love the "Fifth Element" reference.


----------



## StanD

byrnie said:


> With my Asgard 2, I can hear the future! I love the "Fifth Element" reference.


 
 Did you notice which IEMs the Blue Diva was wearing?


----------



## Byrnie

stand said:


> Did you notice which IEMs the Blue Diva was wearing?


 
 No, I never paid attention to it back then but I know what I'm watching tonight!


----------



## StanD

byrnie said:


> No, I never paid attention to it back then but I know what I'm watching tonight!


 
 What a voice, sounds like a job for the Asgard 2.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Just ordered an Asgard 2 The last Schiit amp I had was a Valhalla and I loved it (even with me low impedance headphones). I think with my Gungnir and NAAD HP50 the Asgard should be a great fit. Look forward to giving my impressions.


----------



## terance

sonic defender said:


> Just ordered an Asgard 2 The last Schiit amp I had was a Valhalla and I loved it (even with me low impedance headphones). I think with my Gungnir and NAAD HP50 the Asgard should be a great fit. Look forward to giving my impressions.


 

 I had a pair of NAD HP50's for a few days and really liked the way they sounded with the Asgard 2, you won't be disappointed!
  
 My only issue was that it fit my head a little weird and I thought both of the cables were waaaay too short  I can see having one short cable and one long cable, but why package 2 really short cables?
  
 Tell us what you think when you get it.


----------



## Change is Good

Absolutely loving the synergy I get from the AG2 with my H3...


----------



## Sonic Defender

terance said:


> I had a pair of NAD HP50's for a few days and really liked the way they sounded with the Asgard 2, you won't be disappointed!
> 
> My only issue was that it fit my head a little weird and I thought both of the cables were waaaay too short  I can see having one short cable and one long cable, but why package 2 really short cables?
> 
> Tell us what you think when you get it.


 

 Will do brother. I agree, cable length is ridiculous. I will be purchasing an extension cable for sure as my sitting position is about 12 feet away from my stereo. Cheers.


----------



## StanD

sonic defender said:


> Will do brother. I agree, cable length is ridiculous. I will be purchasing an extension cable for sure as my sitting position is about 12 feet away from my stereo. Cheers.


 
 The problem with extension cables is that they have a single groundwire whereas the headphone cable from lets say an HE500 and many other cans have separate wires from each cup going to the plug and their groundwires meet here. WIth low impedance cans there can be a degration of separation (soundstage) while with high impedance cans like and HD600 this would likely not be noticeable.


----------



## Byrnie

stand said:


> The problem with extension cables is that they have a single groundwire whereas the headphone cable from lets say an HE500 and many other cans have separate wires from each cup going to the plug and their groundwires meet here. WIth low impedance cans there can be a degration of separation (soundstage) while with high impedance cans like and HD600 this would likely not be noticeable.


 
 I just heard a pair of HE-500s today.  Man those are some sweet cans!


----------



## Sonic Defender

stand said:


> The problem with extension cables is that they have a single groundwire whereas the headphone cable from lets say an HE500 and many other cans have separate wires from each cup going to the plug and their groundwires meet here. WIth low impedance cans there can be a degration of separation (soundstage) while with high impedance cans like and HD600 this would likely not be noticeable.


 

  Do you think I might be better off having a custom made budget cable? I don't really believe in cable differences so I feel an entry level custom cable would be just fine. Do you have any suggestions? Cheers.


----------



## StanD

byrnie said:


> I just heard a pair of HE-500s today.  Man those are some sweet cans!


 
 Yes they are and my Asgard 2 drives my HE-500's very very nicely. Oh the sub bass extension 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You can actually feel it on your ears.


----------



## Byrnie

stand said:


> Yes they are and my Asgard 2 drives my HE-500's very very nicely. Oh the sub bass extension
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yea I had a small meet-up at my house and was able to listen to them on my Asgard.  Very cool!


----------



## StanD

sonic defender said:


> Do you think I might be better off having a custom made budget cable? I don't really believe in cable differences so I feel an entry level custom cable would be just fine. Do you have any suggestions? Cheers.


 
 You can find some great details provided by my bud Thurston on the link below. You can probably PM him, nice guy, even if he needs a shave (see his avatar). He can probably give you links to other posts with further information on where to buy materials. There will be no improvements in SQ, unless you really want to believe in it. By keeping separate ground wires all the way to the plug you will avoid loss of separation by using an extension cable. Like I said, if your cans are high impedance this is not such a big deal.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/551345/hifiman-he-500-he-as-in-high-end-proving-to-be-an-enjoyable-experience-in-listening/12780#post_10324197


----------



## StanD

stand said:


> Yes they are and my Asgard 2 drives my HE-500's very very nicely. Oh the sub bass extension
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


byrnie said:


> Yea I had a small meet-up at my house and was able to listen to them on my Asgard.  Very cool!


 
 My HD600's also benefit from the Asgard 2. I really like this amp.
 Recently I picked up a Magni to check if the claimed excess brightness of the amp is a myth. Guess what? Yep, it's overactive imaginations and parrots striking once again. I'll be using that amp downstairs in the Den for when I telecommute.


----------



## Sonic Defender

stand said:


> You can find some great details provided by my bud Thurston on the link below. You can probably PM him, nice guy, even if he needs a shave (see his avatar). He can probably give you links to other posts with further information on where to buy materials. There will be no improvements in SQ, unless you really want to believe in it. By keeping separate ground wires all the way to the plug you will avoid loss of separation by using an extension cable. Like I said, if your cans are high impedance this is not such a big deal.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/551345/hifiman-he-500-he-as-in-high-end-proving-to-be-an-enjoyable-experience-in-listening/12780#post_10324197


 
  
 Thanks, my cans are low impedance (NAD HP50s) so that is a small concern. I will be hopefully finding somebody willing to do the work as I don't mind paying for it. I don't own any soldering equipment and frankly with how nuts my life is, even a modest project isn't for me right now. Thanks again.


----------



## StanD

sonic defender said:


> Thanks, my cans are low impedance (NAD HP50s) so that is a small concern. I will be hopefully finding somebody willing to do the work as I don't mind paying for it. I don't own any soldering equipment and frankly with how nuts my life is, even a modest project isn't for me right now. Thanks again.


 
 I see you have a FiiO E12. How do you like it? I find mine to exceed expectations. Maybe one day Schitt wil make a small portable DAC/Amp. I wonder what they'd call it? "Little Schiit?"


----------



## jeremy205100

So I have always been skeptical of using IEMs with any home audio equipment, and 1/8 to 1/4 adapters seem dubious to me at best. Last night I tried my Bowers & Wilkins  C5s (only really use them with my iPhone) with my Asgard 2. I tried two separate adapters and got the sense that the connection wasn't right because the sound was shallow and quiet. Even after turning the volume pot to 2 on low gain I couldn't hear much, and the sound I did hear had no bass or highs. I don't know why they weren't connecting properly, especially since I tried two adapters.
  
 Of note is that this was with that CD player that was giving me trouble and making me put the volume at 3-4 for my DT 990s. I will try again with my computer tonight and see if the IEMs work as they should. Does anyone have any idea if I was doing something wrong?
  
 This CD player is a real trouble maker. You can adjust the output level, even for the optical out. Wouldn't this require the use of an amplifier inside the CD player? If so, this would be double amping and reduce the sound quality, so why would Yamaha do it? 
  
 Thanks for any help, it's nice to see so many fellow enthusiasts on here.


----------



## Sonic Defender

stand said:


> I see you have a FiiO E12. How do you like it? I find mine to exceed expectations. Maybe one day Schitt wil make a small portable DAC/Amp. I wonder what they'd call it? "Little Schiit?"


 
  
 I really like the E12. I found it to be a huge step up from the E11 which I used as my portable amp with my now departed DT770. I would love if Schiit ventured into portable gear. Yes, "Little Schiit" seems apt, I like that., good call.


----------



## StanD

sonic defender said:


> I really like the E12. I found it to be a huge step up from the E11 which I used as my portable amp with my now departed DT770. I would love if Schiit ventured into portable gear. Yes, "Little Schiit" seems apt, I like that., good call.


 
 I felt the same way about the E11 vs. E12. I'm collecting a load of Schitt, what the heck, let's get some more.


----------



## jeremy205100

An update to my previous post:
  
 Apparently the issue was with the adapters. You apparently need to loosen it a tiny bit from all the way in. The Asgard 2 performs excellently with the IEMs, although there isn't really a sound difference. The C5s weren't designed for this kind of use.


----------



## madwolfa

Now I wonder how Asgard 2 would compare to Valhalla 2 with cans like HD650... It now looks as close to SS spec-wise as ever, including the output impedance. Impressive engineering by Schiit!


----------



## StanD

madwolfa said:


> Now I wonder how Asgard 2 would compare to Valhalla 2 with cans like HD650... It now looks as close to SS spec-wise as ever, including the output impedance. Impressive engineering by Schiit!


 
 If the Valhalla 2's THD specs are so low, then will it have the tube sound that some seek if there is no added even order HD?


----------



## madwolfa

stand said:


> If the Valhalla 2's THD specs are so low, then will it have the tube sound that some seek if there is no added even order HD?


 
  
 I have already raised exactly that question in Sound Science subforum (after a hot debate in HD650 appreciation thread, where it quickly went downhill)!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/721500/how-is-tube-sound-even-audible-in-modern-headphone-amps


----------



## StanD

stand said:


> If the Valhalla 2's THD specs are so low, then will it have the tube sound that some seek if there is no added even order HD?


 
  
  


madwolfa said:


> I have already raised exactly that question in Sound Science subforum (after a hot debate in HD650 appreciation thread, where it quickly went downhill)!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/721500/how-is-tube-sound-even-audible-in-modern-headphone-amps


 
 In they eyes of the religious sect of tubes, we are heretics. I can live with that. I think that I'll keep with my Asgard 2.


----------



## madwolfa

stand said:


> In they eyes of the religious sect of tubes, we are heretics. I can live with that. I trhink that I'll keep with my Asgard 2.


 
  
 Time to release 5% THD tube amp with $2K price tag! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 No kidding.


----------



## StanD

madwolfa said:


> Time to release 5% THD tube amp with $2K price tag!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That'll sell like scat_hot_cakes, only Schiit won't make it.


----------



## KLJTech

jeremy205100 said:


> An update to my previous post:
> 
> Apparently the issue was with the adapters. You apparently need to loosen it a tiny bit from all the way in. The Asgard 2 performs excellently with the IEMs, although there isn't really a sound difference. The C5s weren't designed for this kind of use.


 
  
 Are you saying that the B&W C5's don't really benefit from using a home headphone amp or most IEM's in general won't benefit?
  
 The reason I ask is because I plugged my Westone W40's into the Asgard 2 a couple nights ago (can't recall if the DAC was the Gungnir or Bryston BDA-1...Gungnir I think) and I was surprised how much better the W40's sound from that setup than from my E12 and X3 playing the exact same music files (FLAC and WAV only...about half of which are 24/96 and 24/192). I do realize the money difference between the portable and home setup, but I thought the W40's were close to maxed out on sound quality via the FiiO X3 and E12 but I was wrong. They certainly did significantly better with the nicer DAC and amp.
  
 Anyway, I've had my eye on the C5's after seeing them at my local Best Buy and have thought about picking up a pair. At their price do you find them to be a good deal? Thanks.


----------



## StanD

kljtech said:


> Are you saying that the B&W C5's don't really benefit from using a home headphone amp or most IEM's in general won't benefit?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I plugged my Westone W40's into the Asgard 2 a couple nights ago (can't recall if the DAC was the Gungnir or Bryston BDA-1...Gungnir I think) and I was surprised how much better the W40's sound from that setup than from my E12 and X3 playing the exact same music files (FLAC and WAV only...about half of which are 24/96 and 24/192). I do realize the money difference between the portable and home setup, but I thought the W40's were close to maxed out on sound quality via the FiiO X3 and E12 but I was wrong. They certainly did significantly better with the nicer DAC and amp.
> 
> Anyway, I've had my eye on the C5's after seeing them at my local Best Buy and have thought about picking up a pair. At their price do you find them to be a good deal? Thanks.


 
 Are you sure that the difference was "much better" or somewhat better. Beware of expectaion bias and or test conditions.
 What are you expecting to get from the C5s that your W40's aren't delivering? Aren't the W40's in a whole other/better league?


----------



## KLJTech

It made enough of an improvement in sound quality that it got my attention right away even though I was listening mainly just for background music. I had zero expectations beyond what I'd already heard from the W40's and that I'd be more comfortable without headphones sitting on my head.
  
 The thing is I was working at the time (it was getting late) and I was tired of wearing headphones so I put in my W40's and plugged them in and got back to work yet the sound I was now hearing was distracting. I'm not saying that the Westone W40's are the greatest thing since sliced bread, simply that "I thought" I had already heard all they had had to offer until plugging them into the A2 and I was surprised by the improvement. To me this is a good thing, this tells me that the W40's are capable of more than had thought they were.
  
 I wasn't excepting the C5's to sound better than the W40's...I like B&W speakers a lot and I really enjoy their P7's and I've never had the chance to hear the C5's.


----------



## StanD

kljtech said:


> It made enough of an improvement in sound quality that it got my attention right away even though I was listening mainly just for background music. I had zero expectations beyond what I'd already heard from the W40's and that I'd be more comfortable without headphones sitting on my head.
> 
> The thing is I was working at the time (it was getting late) and I was tired of wearing headphones so I put in my W40's and plugged them in and got back to work yet the sound I was now hearing was distracting. I'm not saying that the Westone W40's are the greatest thing since sliced bread, simply that "I thought" I had already heard all they had had to offer until plugging them into the A2 and I was surprised by the improvement. To me this is a good thing, this tells me that the W40's are capable of more than had thought they were.
> 
> I wasn't excepting the C5's to sound better than the W40's...I like B&W speakers a lot and I really enjoy their P7's and I've never had the chance to hear the C5's.


 
 If you Y connected the E12 and Asgard 2 from the same source and used an A/B switch to compare after carefully matching the volume of both amps, you might be shocked at the outcome. I don't have W40's but I do have both Amps and an A/B switch. I just might do that this weekend.


----------



## fenderf4i

That test would shock a lot of people with a lot of different components.


----------



## KLJTech

stand said:


> If you Y connected the E12 and Asgard 2 from the same source and used an A/B switch to compare after carefully matching the volume of both amps, you might be shocked at the outcome. I don't have W40's but I do have both Amps and an A/B switch. I just might do that this weekend.


 
  
 I'm curious to see what your finding are. I like the E12 a lot, its my primary portable amp...I don't know that its the equal of the Asgard 2 but its certainly a great amp for the money. Of course, the DAC is rather important here too, I enjoy the FiiO X3 (my primary DAP) but I don't know that anyone claims that its on par with the Gungnir or the Bryston BDA-1. Low price digital is getting pretty damn good. 
  
 Anyway, I was simply saying that I was surprised by the level of sound quality I was getting from the W40's by plugging them into the office setup after thinking I had a handle on what they were capable of. The post I was responding to commented that the C5's and/or IEM's didn't seem to improve much from being used with home audio gear. Maybe in most case he's correct, I don't know, I simply know that the W40's sounded noticeably better from my office setup than from my portable setup. I don't think that's too outlandish a statement.
  
 I think ones state of mind when they're listening matters as well, I was working and NOT listening for an improvement from my IEM's but they certainly got my attention. I look forward to your findings with the A/B switch and both amps. Take care.


----------



## jeremy205100

I've had the C5s for 3 years. I was going through a pair of earbuds every 3-6 months (cable rips, earbud died, etc.) and the apple store has always been great at offering a return. The build quality of the C5s is incredible. For the price, the sound quality is mediocre, but better than anything I've ever heard for IEMs (which isn't much). I would've described it at the best sounding earbuds out there until I got my DT 990s and other home components. I think the C5s are amazing to just use with your iPhone and no DAC or amp, because I think that's what they're meant for. So if that's what you're buying them for then I strongly recommend them. I use double flanged tips from a third party, so I would recommend trying third party tips. The fit with them is hit and miss, but if you get them to fit then you'll like them. When I'm out and about I wouldn't hear the difference anyway due to external noise and not fully focusing on music, so I couldn't justify spending anymore on IEMs anyway since I wouldn't get any benefit. At home I like the comfort of full size headphones, so the C5s are my portable pair. They are great for this in my opinion, and if you are looking for something similar I think you'll be pleased. The most amazing thing about them is the soundstage, I just wasn't getting as good of one with other earbuds. Although I'm sure the Westones blow the C5s out of the water. But I've never heard the Westones so I can't compare them. Just don't buy the C5s expecting to use them with home equipment and be amazed, because at the price point they're at I don't think they are designed for that.
  
 I hope that helps, if you have any other questions about them feel free to ask.


----------



## StanD

kljtech said:


> I'm curious to see what your finding are. I like the E12 a lot, its my primary portable amp...I don't know that its the equal of the Asgard 2 but its certainly a great amp for the money. Of course, the DAC is rather important here too, I enjoy the FiiO X3 (my primary DAP) but I don't know that anyone claims that its on par with the Gungnir or the Bryston BDA-1. Low price digital is getting pretty damn good.
> 
> Anyway, I was simply saying that I was surprised by the level of sound quality I was getting from the W40's by plugging them into the office setup after thinking I had a handle on what they were capable of. The post I was responding to commented that the C5's and/or IEM's didn't seem to improve much from being used with home audio gear. Maybe in most case he's correct, I don't know, I simply know that the W40's sounded noticeably better from my office setup than from my portable setup. I don't think that's too outlandish a statement.
> 
> I think ones state of mind when they're listening matters as well, I was working and NOT listening for an improvement from my IEM's but they certainly got my attention. I look forward to your findings with the A/B switch and both amps. Take care.


 
 I just gave it a quick shot, ahh the temptation. I used my HE-500's which need some measure of power. I had my Asgard 2 on high gain with the volume at 11 O'Clock, which is a touch on the loud side for most people. I volume matched the E12. I did a quick listen with the choral in Beethoven's 9th 4th movement and some fusion jazz.
 Damn E12 sounded great. I'll have to listen more carefully when I have some more time to see how it handles peak dynamics. Flipping the switch didn't reveal any differences and I really like that Asgard 2. I've been A/B comparing all sorts of amps and I'm begining to feel that this field is overloaded with excessive imagination. There are amps that sound like crap but those a poorly designed and not a good representation of the field at large.
 I didn't compare the noise with sensitive IEMs or SQ with higher impedance cans like my HD600's, I'll have to listen more carefully for IM and TIM (Transient Intermodulation Distortion) but so far the damn thing works better than anyone might expect. Contrary to what some folks say about soundstage limitations, that didn't pan out, but I will listen more carefully to be more certain of this The HE-500's require more power than most typical headphones and the E12 did a good job of it. If one tries an HE-6, neither amp can really deliver enough power, but that's in a smaller field of power hungry cans.
 It is vital to match volume very carefull or else one will hear differences due to the way we perceive FR at different volumes (Fletcher-Munson). Fail to match it one wrong way and you might think the E12 sounds better.


----------



## KLJTech

jeremy205100 said:


> I've had the C5s for 3 years. I was going through a pair of earbuds every 3-6 months (cable rips, earbud died, etc.) and the apple store has always been great at offering a return. The build quality of the C5s is incredible. For the price, the sound quality is mediocre, but better than anything I've ever heard for IEMs (which isn't much). I would've described it at the best sounding earbuds out there until I got my DT 990s and other home components. I think the C5s are amazing to just use with your iPhone and no DAC or amp, because I think that's what they're meant for. So if that's what you're buying them for then I strongly recommend them. I use double flanged tips from a third party, so I would recommend trying third party tips. The fit with them is hit and miss, but if you get them to fit then you'll like them. When I'm out and about I wouldn't hear the difference anyway due to external noise and not fully focusing on music, so I couldn't justify spending anymore on IEMs anyway since I wouldn't get any benefit. At home I like the comfort of full size headphones, so the C5s are my portable pair. They are great for this in my opinion, and if you are looking for something similar I think you'll be pleased. The most amazing thing about them is the soundstage, I just wasn't getting as good of one with other earbuds. Although I'm sure the Westones blow the C5s out of the water. But I've never heard the Westones so I can't compare them. Just don't buy the C5s expecting to use them with home equipment and be amazed, because at the price point they're at I don't think they are designed for that.
> 
> I hope that helps, if you have any other questions about them feel free to ask.


 
  
 Thanks for the insight, I'd read that they image really well and some find the way they fit with the loop resting on the inner ridge of the ear very comfortable. I almost picked up a pair a few weeks ago at Best Buy, but my son dragged me off to see something else and I forgot all about it. I seldom plug my IEM's into my office or home gear, most of the time when I'm on the go I use the Klipsch X-10's and listen to audiobooks...can't have music playing ALL the time..almost but not always. Thanks.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Agree that the E12 will shock many people. I also have the E12 and with my NAD HP50 even 320kb files sound damn good, damn good. And that is with my Blackberry as the source!


----------



## StanD

sonic defender said:


> Agree that the E12 will shock many people. I also have the E12 and with my NAD HP50 even 320kb files sound damn good, damn good. And that is with my Blackberry as the source!


 
 Yep, the thing is a steal and the build quality is rather good. Some folks will find it hard to admit, they should get an A/B switch and try for themselves.


----------



## markm1

Question. I usually connect my Asgard-2 into an integrated Amp with DAC. I listen to both CD's and digital music through my amp which has digital and analog inputs. I know a lot of folks probably listen to a computer set up, but I listen to a dedicated stereos rig. Since I'm going through my stereo integrated amp, I'm wondering which amp (the Asgard or the stereo amp) is really taking care of the amplification. If I go stereo amp to A-2 am I really just listening to the stereo amp?
  
 I can also go A--2 to CD player, but then I have switch back to my integrated amp if I want to stream digital music. And, theoretically, the integrated amp has a higher end DAC than my CDP.
  
 Any thoughts?


----------



## madwolfa

markm1 said:


> I can also go A--2 to CD player, but then I have switch back to my integrated amp if I want to stream digital music. And, theoretically, the integrated amp has a higher end DAC than my CDP.


 
  
 If you're using the line outs on your integrated (basically the DAC's output), then the amplification is done by Asgard 2.
  
 I wouldn't be so sure about the better DAC in an amp, rather than CDP, though.


----------



## Tuco1965

How are you connecting the A2 to your integrated amp?


----------



## markm1

tuco1965 said:


> How are you connecting the A2 to your integrated amp?


 

 RCA cable input (A2) to pre out on integrated amp.
  
 My comment about the better DAC in the amp......the CDP is a decent, but entry level CDP (just under $200) whereas the amp (Rotel Ra-12) is market with a "high performance stereo DAC" . Of course, that's just marketing, but I've always assumed the Rotel integrated amp's DAC was superior in the amp-given it's price point. They make a point of highlighting the DAC in their advertising.


----------



## madwolfa

markm1 said:


> RCA cable input (A2) to pre out on integrated amp.


 
  
 Not sure pre out is the same as line out.. Probably not. So what happens, when you control the volume on your Rotel?


----------



## markm1

madwolfa said:


> Not sure pre out is the same as line out.. Probably not. So what happens, when you control the volume on your Rotel?


 

 I switch the speaker off on the Rotel, and listen thru the A-2. But, I can control the volume when listening to HP's by using the rotel and/or the A2.


----------



## Tuco1965

So with your pre outs on the integrated amp, are they controlled by their own volume knob or fixed?


----------



## madwolfa

tuco1965 said:


> So with your pre outs on the integrated amp, are they controlled by their own volume knob or fixed?


 
  
 Looks like he can control by using either integrated and A2 volume pots. So there's some sort of double amplification involved.


----------



## Tuco1965

I wonder if it has a tape monitor loop?  If so, he could use the tape output.


----------



## madwolfa

tuco1965 said:


> I wonder if it has a tape monitor loop?  If so, he could use the tape output.


 
  
 I don't see any other outputs on the back of RA-12.


----------



## Tuco1965

I would be inclined to find out the specs from the owners manual for that output.  Not like there is any real choice though.


----------



## madwolfa

tuco1965 said:


> I would be inclined to find out the specs from the owners manual for that output.  Not like there is any real choice though.


 
  
 Preamp Output / Impedance 
 1V / 470Ω
  
 Pre-out/Impedance 
 1.2V/470V (at -20dB)


----------



## markm1

Thanks guys, the only way I can get sound from the A-2 seems to be through the pre outs. I've tried attaching the cables to all the other outs and I don't get any sound.


----------



## madwolfa

markm1 said:


> Thanks guys, the only way I can get sound from the A-2 seems to be through the pre outs. I've tried attaching the cables to all the other outs and I don't get any sound.


 
  
 I'd use dedicated DAC with A2, to be honest, but it's up to you.


----------



## markm1

madwolfa said:


> Preamp Output / Impedance
> 1V / 470Ω
> 
> Pre-out/Impedance
> 1.2V/470V (at -20dB)


 
 per the manual:
  
 Premp Output/Impedance 1V/470 Ohms


madwolfa said:


> Preamp Output / Impedance
> 1V / 470Ω
> 
> Pre-out/Impedance
> 1.2V/470V (at -20dB)


 

 Woah. That's good!


----------



## Tuco1965

markm1 said:


> Thanks guys, the only way I can get sound from the A-2 seems to be through the pre outs. I've tried attaching the cables to all the other outs and I don't get any sound.


 
  


madwolfa said:


> I'd use dedicated DAC with A2, to be honest, but it's up to you.


 
 That would be the way to go.  As long as you're happy with the sound, that's all that really matters.


----------



## madwolfa

markm1 said:


> per the manual:
> 
> Premp Output/Impedance 1V/470 Ohms
> 
> Woah. That's good!


 
  
 Well, that's definitely not a line level. And going through two pre-amps (and tone controls/ 2 volume pots) doesn't do signal any good, I guess.


----------



## markm1

madwolfa said:


> I'd use dedicated DAC with A2, to be honest, but it's up to you.


 

 OK-I don't have an external dedicated DAC. The Rotel RA-12 is one of these amp DAC combos in one unit. Maybe in the future I'll go to a separate DAC.


----------



## cel4145

madwolfa said:


> Well, that's definitely not a line level. And going through two pre-amps (and tone controls/ 2 volume pots) doesn't do signal any good, I guess.




Never know. Might be making it sound better. Impossible to know for sure.


----------



## markm1

cel4145 said:


> Never know. Might be making it sound better. Impossible to know for sure.


 
 Ugh! I'd just like to know if I'm wasting the A-2 and may as well listen straight thru the amp. Funny, if I connect the A-2 to my CDP vs the amp, the sound is somewhat different (of course-two different components), but I'd be hard pressed to say which is better.


----------



## Tuco1965

It's definitely not the optimal setup, but may still sound good. Ideally your source should connect directly to the A2.


----------



## cel4145

markm1 said:


> Ugh! I'd just like to know if I'm wasting the A-2 and may as well listen straight thru the amp. Funny, if I connect the A-2 to my CDP vs the amp, the sound is somewhat different (of course-two different components), but *I'd be hard pressed to say which is better*.




Exactly. When you are talking about the quality of the equipment you are using, your personal tastes will be the deciding factor. Just decide for yourself


----------



## madwolfa

markm1 said:


> Ugh! I'd just like to know if I'm wasting the A-2 and may as well listen straight thru the amp. Funny, if I connect the A-2 to my CDP vs the amp, the sound is somewhat different (of course-two different components), but I'd be hard pressed to say which is better.


 
  
 I think the way you're connecting it, it might be better from your integrated headphone jack, indeed. Rotels making decent headphone outputs, btw. 
 I'm having a Rotel combo myself.


----------



## markm1

madwolfa said:


> I think the way you're connecting it, it might be better from your integrated headphone jack, indeed. Rotels making decent headphone outputs, btw.
> I'm having a Rotel combo myself.


 

 Cool-hope you like the Rotel. It's been good with my little system. The DAC/amp combo seemed perfect for people like me. I've incorporated Sonos wireless speakers in my house including my dedicated stereo. I figured-I could access all of my digitized music from a hard drive NAS, utilize the DAC in the integrated amp and with a remote, easily move from my digitized music or streaming sources to my CD's without switching cables, etc. Super convenient.
  
  
 But, now I think it's messing up my chain when listening to HPs.  I decided to run a little test tonight connecting my A-2 to the three different sources:
  
 1. directly to the CDP and removing the integrated amp from the picture (but losing the ability to access my digital files)
 2. to the integrated amp
 3. to the integrated amp headphone jack
  
 I spent a good bit of time tonight listening to a variety of music: rock, jazz, classical, electronic, metal.
  
 Findings:
  
 *It seems to sound best directly to the CDP removing the integrated from the picture. But, it's inconvenient when I want to quickly move from digitized music to CDs. I have my stereo in my computer room. Sometimes, I just want to spend a few minutes on the computer and not fool with physical media. Boom-I can just easy listen to a playlist through my speakers or HP's via SONOS, then switch to a CD very easily.
  This was a surprise because I had always assumed the DAC in the lower end CDP would result in inferior sound.
  
 *There is very little difference between the integrated HP jack and listening thru my A-2 connected to the integrated amp which is frustrating. I'm beginning to think I'm mostly hearing the Rotel not the A-2 when listening to the A-2 connected thru the integrated.
  
 Maybe an external, dedicated DAC would have better for HP listening than the amp/DAC combo.
  
 Thanks for all of your input.


----------



## madwolfa

markm1 said:


> Maybe an external, dedicated DAC would have better for HP listening than the amp/DAC combo.


 
  
 Absolutely. Also many budget CD players have surprisingly decent DAC section in them.
  
 10 years ago I was starting this hobby with $300 Teac C1D player, which had an oversampling 1-bit DAC and I've plugged my Sennheiser HD600 right into its headphone jack and it sounded crazy good! I still remember it.


----------



## Tuco1965

You could always go for Modi USB and Modi optical for $200.


----------



## markm1

tuco1965 said:


> You could always go for Modi USB and Modi optical for $200.


 

 There's an idea. I guess the rhetorical question would be how much of an upgrade would it be from the little Wolfson DAC that's in my $200 CDP? No way to know.
  
 I'm just starting to do a little research. 
  
 I might  spring for a new CD player and be done with it,
  
 or
  
 get a Modi, Bifrost or other Schiit and see how it affects the CDP sound. Pound for pound the Bifrost seems to be one of the better bang for bucks.
  
  I'm  even toying with saving up a bit and replacing my CDP with a CD transport and external DAC for something more endgamish...but that will be a while. The Music Fidelity M series looks good. An audio store I frequent has their M1CD transport and M1DAC. I've heard that combo with Monitor Audio speakers and a Music fidelity amp which sounded quite good. We're talking a year out maybe.
  
http://www.musicalfidelity.com/products/m1series/
  
 But, something I can live with for a while.....
  
 I'm not opposed to wait until the time is right. My strategy has always been have something medium fi you can live with and then keep options open.
  
 Good thing, is I've got a serviceable system to listen while the journey continues.


----------



## fluffygdog95

markm1 said:


> I'm not opposed to wait until the time is right. My strategy has always been have something medium fi you can live with and then keep options open.
> 
> Good thing, is I've got a serviceable system to listen while the journey continues.




That is a great philosophy to live by. 

If you were curious about how the bifrost would work with your system, Schiit does have the 15-day return policy for your own curiosity. I have a Modi and Asgard 2 on the way right now, and I know it will sound phenomenal. The possibility of the bifrost's beauty may lead me to do the same for comparison's sake!


----------



## StanD

fluffygdog95 said:


> That is a great philosophy to live by.
> 
> If you were curious about how the bifrost would work with your system, Schiit does have the 15-day return policy for your own curiosity. I have a Modi and Asgard 2 on the way right now, and I know it will sound phenomenal. The possibility of the bifrost's beauty may lead me to do the same for comparison's sake!


 
 Once try it's hard to say goodbye. Before you know it, it's day 16.


----------



## markm1

fluffygdog95 said:


> That is a great philosophy to live by.
> 
> If you were curious about how the bifrost would work with your system, Schiit does have the 15-day return policy for your own curiosity. I have a Modi and Asgard 2 on the way right now, and I know it will sound phenomenal. The possibility of the bifrost's beauty may lead me to do the same for comparison's sake!


 

 Good point!


----------



## fluffygdog95

stand said:


> Once try it's hard to say goodbye. Before you know it, it's day 16.




That's the part I'm worried about! I haven't even received the Asgard 2 and Modi and I'm thinking about the Bifrost. 0_0 I just know deep down that the Asgard longs for it's fellow aluminum brethren, rather than the steel plebian Modi!


----------



## StanD

fluffygdog95 said:


> That's the part I'm worried about! I haven't even received the Asgard 2 and Modi and I'm thinking about the Bifrost. 0_0 I just know deep down that the Asgard longs for it's fellow aluminum brethren, rather than the steel plebian Modi!


 
 I can see that your wallet has already beaten the daylights out of you. I have a fully loaded Bifrost and can't imagine the need for anything else as far as DACs go.


----------



## Byrnie

stand said:


> I can see that your wallet has already beaten the daylights out of you. I have a fully loaded Bifrost and can't imagine the need for anything else as far as DACs go.



I totally agree!


----------



## HPiper

fluffygdog95 said:


> That's the part I'm worried about! I haven't even received the Asgard 2 and Modi and I'm thinking about the Bifrost. 0_0 I just know deep down that the Asgard longs for it's fellow aluminum brethren, rather than the steel plebian Modi!


 

 Don't feel bad, I have two Modi (one optical, one usb) and a Uber Bifrsot, a Lyr and I have an order in for a Valhalla 2. It is some form of subliminal advertising I think.


----------



## fluffygdog95

hpiper said:


> Don't feel bad, I have two Modi (one optical, one usb) and a Uber Bifrsot, a Lyr and I have an order in for a Valhalla 2. It is some form of subliminal advertising I think.




That sounds like the best set of audiophile legos you shall have! So many possibilities for connections. 0_0 The wallet cowers in fear, ever wondering when master will call upon him again!


----------



## StanD

fluffygdog95 said:


> That sounds like the best set of audiophile legos you shall have! So many possibilities for connections. 0_0 The wallet cowers in fear, ever wondering when master will call upon him again!


 
 C'mon we're talk'in Schiit here.


----------



## fluffygdog95

stand said:


> C'mon we're talk'in Schiit here.




My apologies! That sounds like the Schiitiest set of audiophile logos?  

HPiper, do you have all of your Schitty DACs connected to the Lyr, or do they feed individual rigs? 

I'm going crazy waiting for my Asgard 2 and Modi USB. It has been well over a year since owning any amplifier or DAC, and longer than I can remember for owning desktop versions! Any advice for bracing against the wonder? Or any music material recommended to be the first song through? HD600 is my weapon of choice.


----------



## madwolfa

fluffygdog95 said:


> I'm going crazy waiting for my Asgard 2 and Modi USB. It has been well over a year since owning any amplifier or DAC, and longer than I can remember for owning desktop versions! Any advice for bracing against the wonder? Or any music material recommended to be the first song through? HD600 is my weapon of choice.


 
  
 When not sure, put some Pink Floyd. I always do.


----------



## StanD

madwolfa said:


> When not sure, put some Pink Floyd. I always do.


 
 They wrote a song about my daughter. It starts with the ca-ching of a cash register and that all too familiar bass line.


----------



## HPiper

First song has to be Led Zeppelin...


----------



## fluffygdog95

madwolfa said:


> When not sure, put some Pink Floyd. I always do.




I just got a wonderful 24bit/196k copy of The Dark Side of the Moon. I think that will do the trick!  Thank you for the recommendation!



hpiper said:


> First song has to be Led Zeppelin...




Or should I emigrate to the lands of Valhalla and attempt to capture the Gods' hammer? It fits quite well with the Schiity theme! Very tempting...

Has anyone been able to find a Schitty cure to upgraditis? Has an aural state of enlightenment been achieved through its power?


----------



## markm1

> First song.....Led Zeppelin


 
 Have you guys heard the Page's new remaster of I-III-I've heard from a fellow headfier the remaster of Zep-1 is really good-an improvement from earlier masters.....?


----------



## madwolfa

markm1 said:


> Have you guys heard the Page's new remaster of I-III-I've heard from a fellow headfier the remaster of Zep-1 is really good-an improvement from earlier masters.....?




Is there a new one? So far all of them were pretty bad.


----------



## hodgjy

madwolfa said:


> Is there a new one? So far all of them were pretty bad.


 
  
 There's only so much you can do with 40-yr old source tapes.


----------



## madwolfa

hodgjy said:


> There's only so much you can do with 40-yr old source tapes.


 
  
 I have much older and much better sounding recordings... So I guess they were pretty bad to start with.


----------



## hodgjy

madwolfa said:


> I have much older and much better sounding recordings... So I guess they were pretty bad to start with.


 
  
 That, or they weren't properly stored to prevent degradation.


----------



## madwolfa

hodgjy said:


> That, or they weren't properly stored to prevent degradation.


 
  
 Just take "Bill Evans Trio - Waltz For Debby", for example. It's a musical and technical marvel, recorded live in far 1961.


----------



## cel4145

madwolfa said:


> I have much older and much better sounding recordings... So I guess they were pretty bad to start with.




I think that's probably the case. Some of the guitar in Zeppelin's recordings sounds like the original recording were bad.


----------



## fenderf4i

hodgjy said:


> There's only so much you can do with 40-yr old source tapes.


 
  
  
  
 And plagiarized music


----------



## cel4145

fenderf4i said:


> And plagiarized music




Citation? Or are you just plagiarizing? :tongue_smile:


----------



## madwolfa

cel4145 said:


> I think that's probably the case. Some of the guitar in Zeppelin's recordings sounds like the original recording were bad.


 
  
 I know well, I've burned my KEF's twitter with it once - there's so much distortion.


----------



## markm1

cel4145 said:


> Citation? Or are you just plagiarizing?


 
 I listen to a lot of heavy music in addition to jazz and inde, etc. So one of the guys who'se very active on the Headfi "metal" thread and is a big collector posted that the newly remastered Zep I is a  signficant improvement. I poked online-here's the poop. Jimmy P has been threatening to remaster their entire catalog. As you guys stated, the previous remasters (I've got the 90's Anthology version) were pretty notoriously bad.
  
 In somewhat of a cash grab (IMO), theyre' releasing some sort of box set or compilation for each studio album-with the remastered album and a second disc ( I think) of alternate takes or something to that affect. And, they've also released it as a HD download but not cheap.
  
 The Headfier was so impressed he said it almost sounded like Jimmy may have re-recorded some guitar or remixed the album but he wasn't sure. He said the drums, bass all improved.
  
 Maybe, if we're lucky (fans, that is) this is the real deal.
  
 Right now-they've just released Zep I, II and III.
  
 I'll probably pick up I myself as I love that album. It's been yeasrs since I've owned Led Z one, two or three (having their 90's remaster series and a bunch of live stuff).


----------



## fenderf4i

cel4145 said:


> Citation? Or are you just plagiarizing?


 
  
  
  
 It is well documented, but most people don't know about it. Have a listen to this, it has some good examples. https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11736541/zep1.mp3


----------



## cel4145

markm1 said:


> I listen to a lot of heavy music in addition to jazz and inde, etc. So one of the guys who'se very active on the Headfi "metal" thread and is a big collector posted that the newly remastered Zep I is a  signficant improvement. I poked online-here's the poop. Jimmy P has been threatening to remaster their entire catalog. As you guys stated, the previous remasters (I've got the 90's Anthology version) were pretty notoriously bad.
> 
> In somewhat of a cash grab (IMO), theyre' releasing some sort of box set or compilation for each studio album-with the remastered album and a second disc ( I think) of alternate takes or something to that affect. And, they've also released it as a HD download but not cheap.
> 
> ...




That would be great. I thought Page did an awesome job with How the West Was Won, especially given that those live recordings probably weren't too good to begin with. That live album is my favorite to listen to Zeppelin, so I'd love to see what he could do with the studio albums. 

And if he's willing, I'd imagine would bet that they would let him do it. It would give them a way to stimulate more sales. What Zeppelin fan wouldn't want to hear Page's remaster of those?


----------



## markm1

cel4145 said:


> That would be great. I thought Page did an awesome job with How the West Was Won, especially given that those live recordings probably weren't too good to begin with. That live album is my favorite to listen to Zeppelin, so I'd love to see what he could do with the studio albums.
> 
> And if he's willing, I'd imagine would bet that they would let him do it. It would give them a way to stimulate more sales. What Zeppelin fan wouldn't want to hear Page's remaster of those?


 

 I think I'll actually pick up the Zep I box set. I like HTWWW, too! Have you heard the BBC sessions. I guess some quibble about the SQ or prefer audience interaction. But, they were so raw and young. I think there were a couple of sessions-one right after I came out I think-it's all stuff from the first two albums and another set right before III. They play Stairway to Heaven to an audience who had never heard the song-it hadn't been release yet. Hard to imagine, right?  But, for any Zep fans who might want to hear them before the excesses of celebrity came and they were young and had some schiit to prove-just raw-I like it a lot.....maybe not audiophile SQ, but killer hard bluesy rock.


----------



## BruinAnteater

markm1 said:


> I think I'll actually pick up the Zep I box set. I like HTWWW, too! Have you heard the BBC sessions. I guess some quibble about the SQ or prefer audience interaction. But, they were so raw and young. I think there were a couple of sessions-one right after I came out I think-it's all stuff from the first two albums and another set right before III. They play Stairway to Heaven to an audience who had never heard the song-it hadn't been release yet. Hard to imagine, right?  But, for any Zep fans who might want to hear them before the excesses of celebrity came and they were young and had some schiit to prove-just raw-I like it a lot.....maybe not audiophile SQ, but killer hard bluesy rock.


 
 Would be worth it!
  
 I have the following versions of LZ I:
 1980s Barry Diament Masters
 1994 Box Set (Grey Box)
 2008 Box Set (The Japanese Mini-LP Remasters - Though I have the US release, so they are NOT SHM-CDs, but the same Remaster as the SHM-CD Japanese Mini-LP Remasters)
 200g Classic Records
 180g Classic Records (someone else's 192/24 rip, I never owned the 180g Version)
  
 and
  
 2014 Deluxe Box Set - I haven't opened it, dont think I will. Prob will buy the standard LPs to listen to instead.
 2014 Deluxe CD Version 
 2014 Remaster HDTracks 96/24 Version
  
 I gotta say, they new remasters (both the CD and HDTracks - when ripped, the CD actually has a few tracks with a higher DR than the HDTracks version) blow away all other versions. I feel like the HDTracks version is the best sounding of the two, but the difference between the CD and HD is slight, slight enough that the difference could be in my head.
  
 Next up would be the 2008 Remasters, which are awesome as well, they just have a tad bit noise and tad bit less detail than the 2014s. The Classic Records 200g/180g are right up here too: they dont have quite the detail or dynamic range as the 2014 masters, but they are definitely awesome, and have a certain LP charm that puts them on par with the 2008 Remasters.
  
 From here, I prefer the Diament Masters, which have the widest dynamic range, but definitely sound like their age: you can tell they are mastered well, but limited to the tech of the time. The 1994 version is not far behind, cleaner than the Diament Masters, but also a lil bit colder.
  
 Long story, still long: the 2014 is def the best sounding Zep yet


----------



## markm1

> Long story, still long: the 2014 is def the best sounding Zep yet


 
 sweet. Except, I went out and bought CD versions of Houses of the Holy and Physical Graffiti last year when I found them a good price at Best Buys. Dang! I should have waited.


----------



## cel4145

markm1 said:


> I think I'll actually pick up the Zep I box set. I like HTWWW, too! Have you heard the BBC sessions. I guess some quibble about the SQ or prefer audience interaction. But, they were so raw and young. I think there were a couple of sessions-one right after I came out I think-it's all stuff from the first two albums and another set right before III. They play Stairway to Heaven to an audience who had never heard the song-it hadn't been release yet. Hard to imagine, right?  But, for any Zep fans who might want to hear them before the excesses of celebrity came and they were young and had some schiit to prove-just raw-I like it a lot.....maybe not audiophile SQ, but killer hard bluesy rock.




Yeah. I like the BBC sessions. Good stuff 



bruinanteater said:


> Long story, still long: the 2014 is def the best sounding Zep yet




Thanks for sharing that. I'll have to get some of the 2014 remasters


----------



## BobG55

> fluffygdog95 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going crazy waiting for my Asgard 2 and Modi USB. It has been well over a year since owning any amplifier or DAC, and longer than I can remember for owning desktop versions! Any advice for bracing against the wonder? Or any music material recommended to be the first song through? HD600 is my weapon of choice.


 
 The Royal Scam & Aja by Steely Dan.  There aren't too many better sounding/recorded albums out there.


----------



## KLJTech

That's a couple very nice choices, I'd add Arne Domnerus - Jazz At The Pawnshop. If you like Jazz its a great album and they did a terrific job recording it. Good luck!


----------



## Rem0o

kljtech said:


> That's a couple very nice choices, I'd add Arne Domnerus - Jazz At The Pawnshop. If you like Jazz its a great album and they did a terrific job recording it. Good luck!


 
 +1

 Simple, yet effective recording.


----------



## KLJTech

It was recommended to me by an another member here (thank you!) and I've probably played it completely through 20-30 times since. I primarily listen to it through speakers and the back wall just disappears with instruments spread across the room (wide stage with great depth). I bought my copy from HDtracks in 24.88, it sounds incredible but not having heard the regular CD version I can't say if the 24 bit version is in fact better.


----------



## fluffygdog95

bobg55 said:


> The Royal Scam & Aja by Steely Dan.  There aren't too many better sounding/recorded albums out there.



 


Excellent recommendation! I have heard many good things about Steely Dan. I am supposed to receive my Asgard 2 in three to five days! Very excited to demo all of this material.



kljtech said:


> That's a couple very nice choices, I'd add Arne Domnerus - Jazz At The Pawnshop. If you like Jazz its a great album and they did a terrific job recording it. Good luck!



 


I do love some Jazz! Wonderful addition to the collection. Some say it is the best recorded Jazz album of the century? O_O I think I will set up the Asgard 2 as a preamp for my studio monitors and see if I can get the same sense of space and also a wall of instruments! The preamp function is my favourite addition to the Asgard 2. The convenience it supplies to a computer-based system is phenomenal. I hope my lowly Mackie MR8MK2s can handle it!


----------



## KLJTech

fluffygdog95 said:


> bobg55 said:
> 
> 
> > The Royal Scam & Aja by Steely Dan.  There aren't too many better sounding/recorded albums out there.
> ...


 
  
 I'm using the Asgard 2 as a preamp (set to Low Gain) with the Gungnir right now in my office. To my ears to sounds great as a single source preamp.


----------



## Acknown3

Can you guys recommend some cool-looking spikes / rubber feet to place on the bottom of my amp?


----------



## gefski

acknown3 said:


> Can you guys recommend some cool-looking spikes / rubber feet to place on the bottom of my amp?




"Cool looking"? Not especially. Effective at providing lots of air space around warm Schiit? Yep. Felt tipped rubber corks.


----------



## markm1

bobg55 said:


> The Royal Scam & Aja by Steely Dan.  There aren't too many better sounding/recorded albums out there.


 

 Yes, there's always the compulsory Kind of Blue, Wish You Were Here or Darkside.  I like the recent Beatles remasters. I used Stephen Wilson's Raven Refused to Sing to audition some gear recently.


----------



## Acknown3

gefski said:


> "Cool looking"? Not especially. Effective at providing lots of air space around warm Schiit? Yep. Felt tipped rubber corks.


 
 Those look efficient, although this also seems to provide enough space;
  

  
 I just wish I knew where to find them.
  
 Edit: Perhaps here? http://www.daytonaudio.com/index.php/catalogsearch/result/?q=spike


----------



## Netrum

I tried the HE-500 on my asgard 2 today.
And i hated them. They are so bright...
It was painfull listening to.
No i much prefer my Denon AH-D600 on this amp.


----------



## StanD

netrum said:


> I tried the HE-500 on my asgard 2 today.
> And i hated them. They are so bright...
> It was painfull listening to.
> No i much prefer my Denon AH-D600 on this amp.


 
 I use my HE-500's on my Asgard 2 and find them to sound perfectly fine. Is it that you don't like the HE-500's?


----------



## madwolfa

I'm somewhat tempted to try Audeze LCD-X with my Asgard 2, but I have two things scaring me off:
  
 1) Weight.
 2) Price.


----------



## StanD

madwolfa said:


> I'm somewhat tempted to try Audeze LCD-X with my Asgard 2, but I have two things scaring me off:
> 
> 1) Weight.
> 2) Price.


 
 There are some newer Planars out there that are lighter than the usual but the prices are still on the heavy side.The HE-560's are about to become available.


----------



## Byrnie

stand said:


> There are some newer Planars out there that are lighter than the usual but the prices are still on the heavy side.The HE-560's are about to become available.


 
 and they're half the price of the LCD-X.


----------



## Netrum

I wanted to like them.
But they really hurt my ears listening to.
The sound was so bright it was really uncomfortable.
First time I have experienced anything this. 
So I don't know what to say.


----------



## StanD

stand said:


> There are some newer Planars out there that are lighter than the usual but the prices are still on the heavy side.The HE-560's are about to become available.


 
  
  


byrnie said:


> and they're half the price of the LCD-X.


 
 Yep, that's why I mentioned them. Early reviews seem good.


----------



## gahung

netrum said:


> I tried the HE-500 on my asgard 2 today.
> And i hated them. They are so bright...
> It was painfull listening to.
> No i much prefer my Denon AH-D600 on this amp.


 
 I don't like it with my HE400 too. Just a little bit better than a K550 with a CMoy. Kind of regret getting it.


----------



## KLJTech

gahung said:


> I don't like it with my HE400 too. Just a little bit better than a K550 with a CMoy. Kind of regret getting it.


 
  
  
 What source are you using? I use the HE-400's with the Asgard 2 a couple times a week and haven't found them to be a bright combination. Of course, a lot depends on the types of music played, the quality of the music files and as always, personal preferences. I think the A2 gives you back what you put into it, I don't find it to be overly warm nor bright, just sounds like a clean, well designed amp to me. Ya gotta find what works for you...if that's your CMoy amp then so be it...enjoying your music is the important thing.


----------



## StanD

Sounds like there might be some expectation bias going around.


----------



## gahung

kljtech said:


> What source are you using? I use the HE-400's with the Asgard 2 a couple times a week and haven't found them to be a bright combination. Of course, a lot depends on the types of music played, the quality of the music files and as always, personal preferences. I think the A2 gives you back what you put into it, I don't find it to be overly warm nor bright, just sounds like a clean, well designed amp to me. Ya gotta find what works for you...if that's your CMoy amp then so be it...enjoying your music is the important thing.


 
 WAV lossless rip from CDs and played it with my X3. I listen to American pop, some Japanese and Chinese song, classic, and some live music. I just don't like the feeling because people told me that from K550 to HE400 would be a huge upgrade but I can't feel that much. The sound stage changes of course but other than that I am disappointed. I tried the velour pad but that makes the sound worse(the vocal is further). Maybe I should try other amps to see if I really like the HE400 or should pair A2 to other phones.


----------



## KLJTech

Have you had a chance to hear the HE-400's with the Lyr? I don't know what most think, but I enjoy both the HE-400's and 500's more with the velour pads. You just have to find the combination that you enjoy most...may take a while but worth it in the end. Hell, I enjoy the 400 and 500's from the FiiO X3 & E12...that's a nice little amp and the combo sounds good to me. Good luck!


----------



## gahung

kljtech said:


> Have you had a chance to hear the HE-400's with the Lyr? I don't know what most think, but I enjoy both the HE-400's and 500's more with the velour pads. You just have to find the combination that you enjoy most...may take a while but worth it in the end. Hell, I enjoy the 400 and 500's from the FiiO X3 & E12...that's a nice little amp and the combo sounds good to me. Good luck!


 
 Hey, I think I just have a different taste. ha. I think I will buy a HD600 to see if I like it with Asgrad 2 better. I like the X3 too. I was choosing everything best in the price range(X3, HE400 and maybe Asgard 2) but when they combine they can't amazed me. Thanks for your input man.


----------



## Namtar

Kind of a quick question here.  Is anyone running a tube preamp to the Asgard 2 and would it make any sense to do so?  Just curiosity as I'm unsure about using a Valhalla 2 as a preamp.  If I do get it, I'll be preamping to my Audiosource Amp 100 and my pair of ARX A2rx-c speakers.  I've never heard the so called tube sound before but I've also not heard anything bad about it.  I'm certain something I listen to would be benefited from it.
 I've got the Bifrost Uber + Magni at the moment and I'm considering the A2.  I'm also considering the Valhalla 2 to delve into my first tube amp.  My headphones are only HD 598s so upgrading the amp isn't really necessary, but I occasionally want to use IEMs and I could really use the low gain setting.  Until I get the funds for a HD 650 or more ideally a HD 700 I'm just toying around with the idea of a better amp now to power whatever I feel like playing with later and giving me a little more flexability in my choice of ear-wear.
  
 So far I'm about 80% sure of getting the A2 but before I sneak some funds to have an equal sized stack I want to have my homework done.  As the other heads up my main listening is to video games (Diablo 3 & World of Warcraft - I already love the soundstage in Diablo 3.  It is greatly improved with the Uber over my onboard.  No I don't use the 3d effects for headphone or gaming functions from software or a sound card.) and after that I do a lot of rock, metal, rap, and classical.  I also enjoy youtube videos of guitarists, drummers, street artists, and singers.  It's a wide range of things.


----------



## Sonic Defender

namtar said:


> Kind of a quick question here.  Is anyone running a tube preamp to the Asgard 2 and would it make any sense to do so?  Just curiosity as I'm unsure about using a Valhalla 2 as a preamp.  If I do get it, I'll be preamping to my Audiosource Amp 100 and my pair of ARX A2rx-c speakers.  I've never heard the so called tube sound before but I've also not heard anything bad about it.  I'm certain something I listen to would be benefited from it.
> I've got the Bifrost Uber + Magni at the moment and I'm considering the A2.  I'm also considering the Valhalla 2 to delve into my first tube amp.  My headphones are only HD 598s so upgrading the amp isn't really necessary, but I occasionally want to use IEMs and I could really use the low gain setting.  Until I get the funds for a HD 650 or more ideally a HD 700 I'm just toying around with the idea of a better amp now to power whatever I feel like playing with later and giving me a little more flexability in my choice of ear-wear.
> 
> So far I'm about 80% sure of getting the A2 but before I sneak some funds to have an equal sized stack I want to have my homework done.  As the other heads up my main listening is to video games (Diablo 3 & World of Warcraft - I already love the soundstage in Diablo 3.  It is greatly improved with the Uber over my onboard.  No I don't use the 3d effects for headphone or gaming functions from software or a sound card.) and after that I do a lot of rock, metal, rap, and classical.  I also enjoy youtube videos of guitarists, drummers, street artists, and singers.  It's a wide range of things.


 
  
 Interesting to hear that the HD700 is on your list as it seems to be one of those headphones with an odd sound signature according to many around these parts. I certainly haven't heard them yet, but I will soon as my local audio store plans to have a floor model available. I am curious for sure about them. Have you had a chance to hear the 700 yet?


----------



## Namtar

I've not had the chance to hear it yet, and to be very honest, it's going to be awhile until I get the funds to spend on a set of high end headphones.  I'll certainly find somewhere local to demo them though before I make a purchase, unless I get them for just stupid cheap somehow.  They're on my list since everything I've read leads me to believe they're of the same physical design style as the 598's are.  The 598 is the most comfortable headphone I've ever worn so I wish to continue with something like it.


----------



## Byrnie

namtar said:


> I've not had the chance to hear it yet, and to be very honest, it's going to be awhile until I get the funds to spend on a set of high end headphones.  I'll certainly find somewhere local to demo them though before I make a purchase, unless I get them for just stupid cheap somehow.  They're on my list since everything I've read leads me to believe they're of the same physical design style as the 598's are.  The 598 is the most comfortable headphone I've ever worn so I wish to continue with something like it.


 
 You should check out the SRH1840s, SRH1540s, TH600s, or TH900s then.  That's not to say the HD598s aren't comfortable but the above are much more comfortable IMO.


----------



## jeremy205100

Not to totally take this thread off topic but in my opinion the Beyerdynamic DT 990s (or other similar velour models are way more comfortable than the Sennheisers, I have the HD 558 and I'm assuming the 598s are slightly more comfortable, but they have the same awkward oval shape which I find uncomfortable.


----------



## StanD

namtar said:


> I've not had the chance to hear it yet, and to be very honest, it's going to be awhile until I get the funds to spend on a set of high end headphones.  I'll certainly find somewhere local to demo them though before I make a purchase, unless I get them for just stupid cheap somehow.  They're on my list since everything I've read leads me to believe they're of the same physical design style as the 598's are.  The 598 is the most comfortable headphone I've ever worn so I wish to continue with something like it.


 
 If you like the 598's you should give the HD600's a listen to. After listening many times I found the treble of the HD700's to be strident, although the rest of it's sound was good, I decided against it.


----------



## Namtar

I've still several types of cans to try out.  I'm wondering if anyone here is using a tube preamp into the Asgard 2 (I'm hoping someone here has both the Valhalla 2 and the Asgard 2 and is either doing that, or is willing to try it for a few song listens and can tell if there's a difference.  I'm planning on getting them both at some point, and if the Valhalla 2 sounds "good" I'll likely use it as a preamp into my speaker setup if not as my primary headphone amp.  I've heard the Asgard 2 is "faster" and since I do enjoy rock/metal when I choose to listen to music I'm considering getting both amps regardless - I'm just not sure if using a tube amp as the preamp into the A2 would be benficial or if that would "slow it down" making the whole idea pointless. (wierd thought process, but I'm still new to the headphone listening thing.  I've primarily always just had bookshelf speakers, but since the wifes computer is 5 feet behind me I don't want to disturb her with loud listening.  So I've started using the headphones a LOT more.  Ever since I got my dedicated external setup my 598's have just come alive and I LOVE it.  So the addiction has started)


----------



## RCBinTN

hpiper said:


> First song has to be Led Zeppelin...


 

 I always warm up the system with Kansas Masque.  Don't know why, maybe I'm programmed...


----------



## RCBinTN

bobg55 said:


> The Royal Scam & Aja by Steely Dan.  There aren't too many better sounding/recorded albums out there.


 

 +1


----------



## RCBinTN

kljtech said:


> That's a couple very nice choices, I'd add Arne Domnerus - Jazz At The Pawnshop. If you like Jazz its a great album and they did a terrific job recording it. Good luck!


 

 Thanks for the tip.  Always like to learn about new music.
 Have you tried Allen Tousaint's "Going Places?"  It's bright and fun music.
  
 Cheers,
 RCBinTN


----------



## RCBinTN

madwolfa said:


> I'm somewhat tempted to try Audeze LCD-X with my Asgard 2, but I have two things scaring me off:
> 
> 1) Weight.
> 2) Price.


 
 That's my rig along with a Bifrost Uber DAC.  You will not be disappointed, although the wallet will be lighter.  Still, I think that will become your go-to choice.


----------



## gefski

namtar said:


> I've still several types of cans to try out.  I'm wondering if anyone here is using a tube preamp into the Asgard 2 (I'm hoping someone here has both the Valhalla 2 and the Asgard 2 and is either doing that, or is willing to try it for a few song listens and can tell if there's a difference.  I'm planning on getting them both at some point, and if the Valhalla 2 sounds "good" I'll likely use it as a preamp into my speaker setup if not as my primary headphone amp.  I've heard the Asgard 2 is "faster" and since I do enjoy rock/metal when I choose to listen to music I'm considering getting both amps regardless - I'm just not sure if using a tube amp as the preamp into the A2 would be benficial or if that would "slow it down" making the whole idea pointless. (wierd thought process, but I'm still new to the headphone listening thing.  I've primarily always just had bookshelf speakers, but since the wifes computer is 5 feet behind me I don't want to disturb her with loud listening.  So I've started using the headphones a LOT more.  Ever since I got my dedicated external setup my 598's have just come alive and I LOVE it.  So the addiction has started)




Doubling up on headphone amps just adds complexity, volume controls, etc. The KISS method certainly applies to hi -fi. Instead of a $250 amp plus a $350 amp, get a better $600 amp with pre outs for your speaker system. If you want Schiit, get a Lyr for $450.

By the way, Valhallas are definitely not "slow".

My apologies if you have some special need for 2 amps that I didn't catch.


----------



## Namtar

No, I don't have any particular need for 2 amps at all, I'm just playing with ideas and finding ways to spend money I have not yet earned (Yup, welcome to Head-Fi).


----------



## StanD

namtar said:


> No, I don't have any particular need for 2 amps at all, I'm just playing with ideas and finding ways to spend money I have not yet earned (Yup, welcome to Head-Fi).


 
 You could "Y" cable the Bifrost to both amps that you already own. The Bifrost has a 75 Ohm output impedance and should have no problems driving both amps in parallel.
 Depending on your headphones, I might consider putting more money into headphones, that's where you'll hear the biggest differences.. Which ones do you have?


----------



## Namtar

I'm running HD 598 at the moment.  They are utterly amazing through the headphone amp compared to the Sound Blaster Zx I did have them running through.  Next step is going to be HD 650 I think - after i get my car fixed up though.  Exhaust went bad on a trip out of town the other day so real life comes first. 
 My other idea right now is getting a Vinyl Flat Can Opener and just hooking that up to the B zone of my AudioSource Amp 100 and moving my Magni to downstairs or beside the bed.  It would be less expensvie than the A2 at least.  Quality wise I'm not sure but I do like the way my ARX speakers sound so I'm sure the authority would be similar through the headphones.  I'm looking for a bit more Bass admittedly


----------



## KLJTech

rcbintn said:


> Thanks for the tip.  Always like to learn about new music.
> Have you tried Allen Tousaint's "Going Places?"  It's bright and fun music.
> 
> Cheers,
> RCBinTN


 
  
 No I haven't, but I just placed the order with Amazon for the "Allen Toussaint Going Places" CD so I'll have it soon (gotta love Prime). *Thanks for the recommendation!*
  
 I've been spending a lot of time lately with the Asgard 2, the B&W P7's and my new Gungnir and it makes for a sweet combination. I want to check out the new Valhalla 2 as well, but there are only so many hours in a day...


----------



## markm1

rcbintn said:


> That's my rig along with a Bifrost Uber DAC.  You will not be disappointed, although the wallet will be lighter.  Still, I think that will become your go-to choice.


 

 Are you tempted to add a more pricey amp for LCD-2?  I'm thinking of a adding a LCD sometime in the future.


----------



## Sonic Defender

kljtech said:


> No I haven't, but I just placed the order with Amazon for the "Allen Toussaint Going Places" CD so I'll have it soon (gotta love Prime). *Thanks for the recommendation!*
> 
> I've been spending a lot of time lately with the Asgard 2, the B&W P7's and my new Gungnir and it makes for a sweet combination. I want to check out the new Valhalla 2 as well, but there are only so many hours in a day...


 

  Agree totally, I have a Gungnir/Asgard 2 combination which I really like.


----------



## Steffen

just a quick somewhat unrelated question.
 does schiit send you a its-shipped-email?


----------



## Sonic Defender

Yes they do in my experience (3 purchases with them) and in general it is quite quick (the shipping). My Asgard 2 arrived here in Canada within I think 3 or 4 days max of payment. It was very fast.


----------



## Steffen

ok, thanks.
 i hope they will ship the asgard 2 to me in not too long.


----------



## BobG55

steffen said:


> just a quick somewhat unrelated question.
> does schiit send you a its-shipped-email?


 
 Steffen, I ordered the Asgard 2 a couple of days ago & they shipped it the next day, sent me an e-mail that they had shipped it & later in the day I received another email from USPS (I chose the postal delivery option) with a tracking number.  I live in Nova Scotia so I'll get it by the end of next week or so.


----------



## fenderf4i

stand said:


> You could "Y" cable the Bifrost to both amps that you already own. The Bifrost has a 75 Ohm output impedance and should have no problems driving both amps in parallel.
> Depending on your headphones, I might consider putting more money into headphones, that's where you'll hear the biggest differences.. Which ones do you have?




What if I have 3 or 4 amps, I would think that splitting the signal a second time would not be the greatest idea?


----------



## RCBinTN

kljtech said:


> No I haven't, but I just placed the order with Amazon for the "Allen Toussaint Going Places" CD so I'll have it soon (gotta love Prime). *Thanks for the recommendation!*
> 
> I've been spending a lot of time lately with the Asgard 2, the B&W P7's and my new Gungnir and it makes for a sweet combination. I want to check out the new Valhalla 2 as well, but there are only so many hours in a day...


 

 Great, I hope you like Allen's music.  He only did two "jazz" albums:  Going Places and The Bright Mississippi.  The former is brighter and the latter is more New Orleans themed which I think is closer to Allen's roots.  I like them both.
  
 Cheers -
 RCBinTN


----------



## RCBinTN

markm1 said:


> Are you tempted to add a more pricey amp for LCD-2?  I'm thinking of a adding a LCD sometime in the future.


 

 I am tempted, but not sure what to do.  On the LCD-X appreciation thread, there's plenty of talk about the X reacting well to more powerful amps.  I've read that the X pairs really well with the Mjolnir and other solid-state amps.  I've also read many impressive comments about the Chord Hugo portable DAC/amp.  However, until I have a chance to test some of these devices with my X, I'm quite happy driving them with the B/A2 combination.  The sound is tremendous.
  
 All the Best -
 RCBinTN


----------



## HPiper

rcbintn said:


> I am tempted, but not sure what to do.  On the LCD-X appreciation thread, there's plenty of talk about the X reacting well to more powerful amps.  I've read that the X pairs really well with the Mjolnir and other solid-state amps.  I've also read many impressive comments about the Chord Hugo portable DAC/amp.  However, until I have a chance to test some of these devices with my X, I'm quite happy driving them with the B/A2 combination.  The sound is tremendous.
> 
> All the Best -
> RCBinTN


 

 Lyr works well too, very well IMO.


----------



## markm1

hpiper said:


> Lyr works well too, very well IMO.


 
 That would be my only thought. Would it be worth selling the A-2 for the Lyr...I'm asking rhetorically really. I haven't heard the LYR, but read many great comments. If you could get a good deal on a used LRY, rather than paying $500-1000 for a new something else?


----------



## StanD

stand said:


> You could "Y" cable the Bifrost to both amps that you already own. The Bifrost has a 75 Ohm output impedance and should have no problems driving both amps in parallel.
> Depending on your headphones, I might consider putting more money into headphones, that's where you'll hear the biggest differences.. Which ones do you have?





fenderf4i said:


> What if I have 3 or 4 amps, I would think that splitting the signal a second time would not be the greatest idea?


 
 As I said the Bifrost's output impedance is 75 Ohms so it should easily be able to drive multiple line inputs that are in parallel. My only concern would be if many long interconnects are used the cable capacitance will add up and possibly diminish the treble, or not.


----------



## fenderf4i

markm1 said:


> That would be my only thought. Would it be worth selling the A-2 for the Lyr...I'm asking rhetorically really. I haven't heard the LYR, but read many great comments. If you could get a good deal on a used LRY, rather than paying $500-1000 for a new something else?





Keep your A2 and get a Lyr as well, like I did. You can never have enough stuff!


----------



## RCBinTN

kljtech said:


> No I haven't, but I just placed the order with Amazon for the "Allen Toussaint Going Places" CD so I'll have it soon (gotta love Prime). *Thanks for the recommendation!*
> 
> I've been spending a lot of time lately with the Asgard 2, the B&W P7's and my new Gungnir and it makes for a sweet combination. I want to check out the new Valhalla 2 as well, but there are only so many hours in a day...


 

 Excellent.
 To be fair, I purchased Jazz at the Pawnshop and am currently burning it into my ears (haven't yet listened on the LCD-X, so I don't have an accurate review).


----------



## HPiper

I think to really improve on the Lyr you would have to go up to something like a Wa6SE or Wa2 at more than double the money. I actually intend to do that at some point but the Lyr is totally getting the job done for the time being. I am real pleased that I bought this amp. It seems to make ALL my headphones sound better than they ever have before.


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

I've been reading so many replies and reviews how the O2, Magni and Vali sound the same. After weeks of listening to all of them, (yes I have them all) they are all *not exactly *the same . I've been using the same music and all else in the system is the same and have only changed the amps. Started with O2, then went to Magni. Yes the Magni and O2 sound very close. The Magni does sound a tad processed and thin compared to O2 but the Magni does have more authority as it is more powerful in comparison even though they all seem to struggle reproducing the source.
  
Then I went to the Vali. The Vali sounds *nothing *like the others. It's *slightly *more smoother and warmer, more of a natural sound but ever so slightly, and more realistic sounding. I was enjoying it very much for weeks. Then I decided to get the Asgard 2. Why? I read so much about it I just had to try it. The Vali also seem to struggle reproducing the source which makes sense as it's less powerful.
  
 I have to say the Asgard 2 is is not like any of the others. Why have some said there is no difference? I'm suspecting what is happening is that people are not using high resolution (or not high enough resolution) tracks or headphones to distinguish the difference OR they just don't hear the difference due to their hearing biology. As a side note: I also did an electronic spectrum hearing test to verify my hearing at different frequencies to eliminate that factor, and I passed 100%. 
  
 The Asgard 2; *is *in a whole other class. The Asgard 2 with the same headphones (HE-400) sound *way* *more detailed*, *realistic*, *bassier*, *deeper, smoother *and *wider *is the best way to explain it with all else in the system being the same. The Mids seem more forward and lush. The Asgard 2 does not *appear *to add any color to the sound, but I may say on a scale from 1-100% if I had to say how much I think it does add coloration, maybe 10-20% which is not relevant to be considered significant, it's a really tiny amount but pleasant. The gain is also contributing to the level of authority also as it does have more gain than all the others even though it's also rated at 32 ohms at 1.0W RMS.
  
 As for noise (hiss); No hiss at any volume level either on High or Low gain either connected or not connected to a source with HE-400, so if you have higher impedance headphones there should be no worries.
  
 As for humming; it's there, but like others have stated, it's barely noticeable to non existent and that is a huge exaggeration even, at least for my model. My findings are this; you have to be in a dead silent room and paste your ear on the chassis right over the transformer to hear it and even then it's so tiny of a sound there is no way anyone can hear this humming unless they are intentionally trying to hear it. Even if you put your ear on top of the amp over the grill area or to the side where the transformer is located, you can't hear it still. If your ear is 1" away from the same location you just can't possibly hear it unless you are super human! Shiit has done an excellent job in resolving this issue as others have stated overall.
  
 As for the volume knob getting warm, it's true but nothing unbearable. But here is a tip if it really bothers you or yours gets possibly hotter than you like. I have done this with all my Shiit amps but not due to heat issues but just ease of turning the volume knob. Get 3 O-rings that are a tad smaller in diameter than the volume knob and stretch them over the volume knob.  On the Asgard 2 it makes it easier to turn the volume knob also but the added advantage is you won't feel any heat off the knob. Plus it looks nice too!
  
 My serial is 002026 so I would hope all higher models do not have any of these issues or that they don't creep back into production. So for anyone that is thinking about the Asgard 2, *YES* it's worth it. You *WILL *hear a difference with respect to what was mentioned above about headphones, music quality rate and biology. This amp just sound like an actual amp, it sounds "real" while the others mentioned sound like they're struggling to making an effort to process the sound, but the Asgard 2 seems to do it effortlessly with authority is another nice way to describe it. 
  
I hope this helps anyone who maybe interested in the Asgard 2. 
  
 Cheers.


----------



## Destroysall

namtar said:


> I've not had the chance to hear it yet, and to be very honest, it's going to be awhile until I get the funds to spend on a set of high end headphones.  I'll certainly find somewhere local to demo them though before I make a purchase, unless I get them for just stupid cheap somehow.  They're on my list since everything I've read leads me to believe they're of the same physical design style as the 598's are.  The 598 is the most comfortable headphone I've ever worn so I wish to continue with something like it.


 

 They are relatively the same in terms of comfort. I may be biased on this, but I felt the sonic qualities were similar too in that the HD 700 is much more of a "forward" sounding headphone versus the HD 600. It even has similar qualities to the HD 800 (which is still my favorite Sennheiser headphone) in terms of sonic detail.  I would think the HD 700 would be well complimented by either the Asgard 2 or the Valhalla 2 amplifiers.


----------



## Byrnie

I haven't run into that comparison with the A2 and the Vali.


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

byrnie said:


> I haven't run into that comparison with the A2 and the Vali.


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/685162/new-vali-schiit-amp/3960#post_10610415


fenderf4i said:


> When I compared my Vali with my Asgard 2 using a switch, they also sounded the same.


 
 I also compared my Magni with the Asgards 2 and they sounded the same. Well there goes the theory that the Magni is bright sounding. That A/B switch is worth its weight in gold. The morale of the story is that unless your driving an unusual headphone, like a power hungry HE-6, most amps do a great job. Yes of course there are some turkeys out there, but there are more great sounding amps than many of us realize or are willing to admit. If the amp can drive the load, chances are it's going to sound A OK. Yes, turkeys need not apply.
  
 Same Page: "When I compared my Vali with my Asgard 2 using a switch, they also sounded the same."
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/685162/new-vali-schiit-amp/3960#post_10603008
Quote: However, I think the HE-400 sound too prominent in the treble with the Asgard 2.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/685162/new-vali-schiit-amp/3915#post_10533755
 Quote: "Same impressions here asgard2>vali>magni"


  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/685162/new-vali-schiit-amp/3900#post_10532236
 Quote: "I also love the sound of the Asgard 2. It's a different animal than the Vali, but produces it's own magic with the right phones."
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/685162/new-vali-schiit-amp/3840#post_10489419
 Quote: "Don't think it's the fact they're tube based. The Asgard 2 is solid state and sounded very similar to my ears. For headphones that have a beyond neutral toward brighter signature and being on the lighter side of bass Vali could work."


----------



## Byrnie

Well that makes sense! I haven't frequented that thread given I already own an A2.


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

byrnie said:


> Well that makes sense! I haven't frequented that thread given I already own an A2.


----------



## RCBinTN

stand said:


> They wrote a song about my daughter. It starts with the ca-ching of a cash register and that all too familiar bass line.


 

 +1
 LOL


----------



## jeremy205100

I remember reading somewhere a few months ago that it's good to let a class A amp warm up before use. I've been letting my Asgard 2 just sit in the on position for like 30 minutes before using it, is this a waste of time? I have tried it without doing so and found no difference in sound.


----------



## fenderf4i

I used to let my Asgard and Lyr warm up, now I just turn them on and start listening most of the time because I can't plan that far ahead with a new baby in the house. I can't say I notice a difference.


----------



## jeremy205100

I just feel like an idiot because I don't notice a difference yet a part of me wants to let it warm up anyway... I feel like the only thing that is actually warming up is the temperature...


----------



## RCBinTN

hi-fi'er said:


> I've been reading so many replies and reviews how the O2, Magni and Vali sound the same. After weeks of listening to all of them, (yes I have them all) they are all *not exactly *the same . I've been using the same music and all else in the system is the same and have only changed the amps. Started with O2, then went to Magni. Yes the Magni and O2 sound very close. The Magni does sound a tad processed and thin compared to O2 but the Magni does have more authority as it is more powerful in comparison even though they all seem to struggle reproducing the source.
> 
> Then I went to the Vali. The Vali sounds *nothing *like the others. It's *slightly *more smoother and warmer, more of a natural sound but ever so slightly, and more realistic sounding. I was enjoying it very much for weeks. Then I decided to get the Asgard 2. Why? I read so much about it I just had to try it. The Vali also seem to struggle reproducing the source which makes sense as it's less powerful.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great post and spot-on topic.  Thanks for your detailed impressions.
  
 All the best -
 RCBinTN


----------



## hodgjy

jeremy205100 said:


> I remember reading somewhere a few months ago that it's good to let a class A amp warm up before use. I've been letting my Asgard 2 just sit in the on position for like 30 minutes before using it, is this a waste of time? I have tried it without doing so and found no difference in sound.


 
  
 Tube amps do benefit from a little warm up (tubes becoming active and also thermal stability).  Solid state amps are literally stable in about 10 seconds.


----------



## jeremy205100

Glad to put that one to rest then. Thanks for clearing that up everyone.


----------



## StanD

For those comparing the Magni and Asgard read the below link to Jason's chapter about it, paying attention to the last statements. You can then get an A/B switch and do some comparison's of your own. I have and concur with Jason's post, I will keep my Asgard anyway.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/701900/schiit-happened-the-story-of-the-worlds-most-improbable-start-up/1290#post_10625426
 Basically, you will probably find that if you accurately volume match and the power levels/headroom between both amps are adequate, you will be pressed hard to hear any differences unless.
 IMO:
 1) One or both of the amps is junk.
 2) Your imagination fills in the details.


----------



## jeremy205100

stand said:


> For those comparing the Magni and Asgard read the below link to Jason's chapter about it, paying attention to the last statements. You can then get an A/B switch and do some comparison's of your own. I have and concur with Jason's post, I will keep my Asgard anyway.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/701900/schiit-happened-the-story-of-the-worlds-most-improbable-start-up/1290#post_10625426
> Basically, you will probably find that if you accurately volume match and the power levels/headroom between both amps are adequate, you will be pressed hard to hear any differences unless.
> IMO:
> ...


 
 He was talking about the original Asgard though, so isn't there more of a difference between the Magni and the Asgard 2? I've read every chapter and I was under the impression the Asgard was upgraded because the original sounded so similar to the Magni, but the Asgard 2 was better.


----------



## cel4145

jeremy205100 said:


> He was talking about the original Asgard though, so isn't there more of a difference between the Magni and the Asgard 2? I've read every chapter and I was under the impression the Asgard was upgraded because the original sounded so similar to the Magni, but the Asgard 2 was better.




I agree. I didn't get the point of that post since this is the Asgard 2 thread.


----------



## StanD

jeremy205100 said:


> He was talking about the original Asgard though, so isn't there more of a difference between the Magni and the Asgard 2? I've read every chapter and I was under the impression the Asgard was upgraded because the original sounded so similar to the Magni, but the Asgard 2 was better.


 
 I have a suspicion that any improvements in distortion between the original Asgard and the 2 may be inaudible to us carbon units. As a matter of principle I like the low feedback Class A end to end DC coupling design of the A2. I have an Asgard 2 and Magni. I've put both on an A/B switch and compared them with numerous headphones, the HD600 and HE-500 included. Both amps sounded the same. I'll simply commend Schiit for doing a great job on the Magni.


----------



## markm1

stand said:


> I have a suspicion that any improvements in distortion between the original Asgard and the 2 may be inaudible to us carbon units. As a matter of principle I like the low feedback Class A end to end DC coupling design of the A2. I have an Asgard 2 and Magni. I've put both on an A/B switch and compared them with numerous headphones, the HD600 and HE-500 included. Both amps sounded the same. I'll simply commend Schiit for doing a great job on the Magni.


 

 I was under the impression that the Magni was a little brighter.


----------



## StanD

markm1 said:


> I was under the impression that the Magni was a little brighter.


 
 That's part of many people repeating this and convincing others. I've done the A/B check and found them to sound the same. More of us should invest in an A/B switch, it's eye opening.


----------



## fenderf4i

markm1 said:


> I was under the impression that the Magni was a little brighter.





That's an unfortunate myth that's been perpetuated here on this site. It is not "bright".


----------



## Rem0o

markm1 said:


> I was under the impression that the Magni was a little brighter.


 
 Parrots, parrots everywhere!


----------



## madwolfa

fenderf4i said:


> That's an unfortunate myth that's been perpetuated here on this site. It is not "bright".


 
  
 That's common thing when cheaper amps are perceived "brighter" than more expensive brethren.


----------



## tdockweiler

One guy claims the Asgard 2 and Magni sounds the same, so it HAS to be true. Even more so because he has an A/B switch! Oh and they measure flat.
 I honestly have no clue how anyone could hear the two as sounding the same. Almost no amps ever sound the same to me. I wish they did. No, there is not like a night and day difference usually.
 The only time I got a near identical sound was with the Vali and Headroom Micro with the Q701. When switching headphone the results were way different.
 Ifi Ican and my Micro Amp are also pretty close in sound. I've found those to be a better all-rounder then the O2, which is supposedly neutral/transparent.
  
 I think the general consensus since the Magni came out is that it's a little thin and bright. Basically still neutral. Doesn't mean it's bad. Perhaps Schiit did some sort of silent update, but probably not. I just have to disagree that they sounded the same. That is all..
  
 I know some have said it's not bright at all and sort of warm. Mine had about zero warmth.
  
 Had the Asgard 1 for years before selling it and it definitely sounded nothing like the Magni. I also had the Asgard 2, but found the Magni to sound better. The Asgard sound is just not for me. I'd have loved it with a DT-880/990 perhaps. Some have said the Asgard(1) has a "warm and analog" sound and I would agree with this. Maybe some hear the Magni just like that. I just can't imagine this! I did like the Asgard 1 with the HD-600 and D2000. It seems almost made for those.
  
 I could easily take 2-3 headphones and get two amps to sound the same. IMO the HD-600 and HD-598 sound nearly identical on every amp without much change. The HD-650 seems to improve a little more when I made gear changes, but it still manages to sound great on almost everything as long as it's fairly neutral.
  
 Comparing amps with an HD-600 is kind of silly actually. What's the point. I often could hear more changes with my old KRKs and DJ100 than the HD-600.
  
 Another BTW, many of the amps i've had sort of changed their tune with different headphones. For example, the Vali was terrible with my HD-650/DJ100, but amazing with the Q701.
 My Bravo V2 is also great with the HD-650 but hates the Q701. Same with the O2 mostly. I really don't like that much with the Q701.
  
 Oh yeah, for hearing gear changes I found the DT-880/T90 extremely good for this. The T90 was the only time where I felt the Modi was holding it back a little and that's one amazing DAC for the price. I can't imagine what the T1 or HD-800 is like.


----------



## fenderf4i

tdockweiler said:


> One guy claims the Asgard 2 and Magni sounds the same, so it HAS to be true. Even more so because he has an A/B switch!




More than one. I'm on that list as well.


----------



## tdockweiler

fenderf4i said:


> More than one. I'm on that list as well.


 
  
 It's quite possible I guess. Not saying you're wrong. Is yours a very early Magni? Mine was.
 I think I got it on day 1 of it's release. I kept it for maybe a year and ended up swapping it for an O2.
 Maybe there was slight tweaks to it's sound.
  
 Prefer the O2 overall, but think the Modi is better than the ODAC (nearly identical there IMO).
  
 I'm quite fond of the Modi+O2 combo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I just need to find the perfect Schiit amp for both my DJ100, HD-650 and Q701. This has been a real challenge! Guess it's probably the Lyr 2.
  
 BTW I'd say the Magni and O2 are much closer in sound to my ears than the Magni and Asgard.
  
 Wish I could get the Vali + Q701 sound in solid state. Maybe the Lyr 2 gets close to that?
  
 Asgard 2 didn't sound anything like the O2 and I guess that's sometimes a good thing.


----------



## StanD

tdockweiler said:


> One guy claims the Asgard 2 and Magni sounds the same, so it HAS to be true. Even more so because he has an A/B switch! Oh and they measure flat.


 
 Make that two guys.
 I promise that my imagination did not add or subtract from the sound. I'd rather compare with a switch than go along with treble narrative. If anyone wishes to persist with that, it's fine with me, I provide balance.


----------



## Sonic Defender

I will have to test the A2 with my soon to arrive HE 560, but with my NAD HP50 I find the soundstage very narrow, but I can't be sure the headphone isn't the main factor with that. Do others find the A2 to have a narrow soundstage?


----------



## Otheronek

Sorry for the newbie question. I tried a search but nothing came up. Posting my question wil save me from reading 1800+ posts. I plan on getting an Asgard 2. _Is it alright to leave the A2 amp on 24/7? _ I understand it is class A and runs pretty warm, with the on/off switch on the back I wont have easy access to it. Thanks for the help in advance...

OOK


----------



## madwolfa

otheronek said:


> Sorry for the newbie question. I tried a search but nothing came up. Posting my question wil save me from reading 1800+ posts. I plan on getting an Asgard 2. _Is it alright to leave the A2 amp on 24/7? _ I understand it is class A and runs pretty warm, with the on/off switch on the back I wont have easy access to it. Thanks for the help in advance...
> 
> OOK


 

It's generally OK, but Schiit recommends turning it off for night or any extended period of inactivity. You can leave your DAC on 24/7.


----------



## cel4145

otheronek said:


> Sorry for the newbie question. I tried a search but nothing came up. Posting my question wil save me from reading 1800+ posts. I plan on getting an Asgard 2. _Is it alright to leave the A2 amp on 24/7? _ I understand it is class A and runs pretty warm, with the on/off switch on the back I wont have easy access to it. Thanks for the help in advance...
> 
> OOK




It's power consumption rating is also 30 watts. If I'm not mistaken, the Class A design is running at or near full power all the time. There are much greener amp choices if that is important.


----------



## Defiant00

otheronek said:


> Sorry for the newbie question. I tried a search but nothing came up. Posting my question wil save me from reading 1800+ posts. I plan on getting an Asgard 2. _Is it alright to leave the A2 amp on 24/7? _ I understand it is class A and runs pretty warm, with the on/off switch on the back I wont have easy access to it. Thanks for the help in advance...
> 
> OOK


 
  
 It'll pull full power the whole time as others have mentioned, but yes, it is okay to leave it on. If you plan on putting it somewhere where the back's hard to reach, you may want to plug it into a power strip or similar with a switch so you can turn it off that way.


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

[img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/4/44/100x100px-LS-44b8d34f_beyerdynamic-dt-990-250ohm-headphones-for-rs17000-new-sealed-pack-rs17000-lahore.jpeg[/img]

jeremy205100





 
*online*
 
193 Posts. Joined 12/2013
 
 

   I remember reading somewhere a few months ago that it's good to let a class A amp warm up before use. I've been letting my Asgard 2 just sit in the on position for like 30 minutes before using it, is this a waste of time? I have tried it without doing so and found no difference in sound. 

   




  
  
 I don't think you need to warm up the amp to hear a difference as there should be no difference. Yes Class A amps operate best at their peak temperatures but that does not mean they are not operating correctly when turned on as it's not a tube amp as someone mentioned. Just turn it on and enjoy the music.


----------



## StanD

hi-fi'er said:


> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/4/44/100x100px-LS-44b8d34f_beyerdynamic-dt-990-250ohm-headphones-for-rs17000-new-sealed-pack-rs17000-lahore.jpeg[/img]
> 
> jeremy205100
> 
> ...


 
 It warms up pretty quick, I wouldn't lose sleep over it.


----------



## ohcrapgorillas

Hello, HD650/Asgard 2 owner thinking of switching to O2 for portability reasons (I could grab O2 and take it into the living room for listening to vinyl, or lay on my bed and listen to my headphones, or etc).
  
 I'm having trouble finding any good comparisons of the two. I tried searching this thread and found one opinion but I think it's important to have at least a few opinions, especially on something subjective like audio. I find the Asgard 2 sound to be very smooth and clean, and I'm wondering if it would be a sacrifice in sound quality to switch to O2?


----------



## hodgjy

ohcrapgorillas said:


> Hello, HD650/Asgard 2 owner thinking of switching to O2 for portability reasons (I could grab O2 and take it into the living room for listening to vinyl, or lay on my bed and listen to my headphones, or etc).
> 
> I'm having trouble finding any good comparisons of the two. I tried searching this thread and found one opinion but I think it's important to have at least a few opinions, especially on something subjective like audio. I find the Asgard 2 sound to be very smooth and clean, and I'm wondering if it would be a sacrifice in sound quality to switch to O2?


 
  
 I don't really consider the O2 as portable, although it's advertised as such.  It's easier to move.  When I think of portability, I think more so of a FiiO amp, which aren't bad for the money.  I have the E11 and it holds its own.


----------



## ohcrapgorillas

hodgjy said:


> I don't really consider the O2 as portable, although it's advertised as such.  It's easier to move.  When I think of portability, I think more so of a FiiO amp, which aren't bad for the money.  I have the E11 and it holds its own.




I don't plan on taking it outside, just around the house. The battery powered aspect of it is a huge plus, and that's what I meant by portable.

I considered the E11 but I have read more than once that is not great with the HD650.


----------



## fenderf4i

Let's go with it being semi-portable.


The O2 is what I'll be using when I'm not at my desk setup, as I could not discern much if any difference between it and my Lyr with the LCD-2's.


----------



## StanD

ohcrapgorillas said:


> I don't plan on taking it outside, just around the house. The battery powered aspect of it is a huge plus, and that's what I meant by portable.
> 
> I considered the E11 but I have read more than once that is not great with the HD650.



You should be thinking about the FiiO E12.


----------



## Aerocraft67

fenderf4i said:


> Let's go with it being semi-portable.


 
  
 You could get a Magni with a spare wall wart to port back and forth between your rigs for $10 less than an O2 with arguably better performance for the HD 650. Better yet, ask Schiit about a second cord for your A2. Having the cord at each station makes the box a lot more portable.


----------



## KLJTech

stand said:


> You should be thinking about the FiiO E12.


 
  
 Very nice portable amp!...I use it with my W40's and B&W P7's and it does a great job driving them both. The Magni (as mentioned above) would be a great choice as well.


----------



## StanD

fenderf4i said:


> Let's go with it being semi-portable.


 


aerocraft67 said:


> You could get a Magni with a spare wall wart to port back and forth between your rigs for $10 less than an O2 with arguably better performance for the HD 650. Better yet, ask Schiit about a second cord for your A2. Having the cord at each station makes the box a lot more portable.


 
 Additional wall warts can be had for $10 USD a piece.
http://schiit.com/products/16vac-wall-wart


----------



## fenderf4i

aerocraft67 said:


> You could get a Magni with a spare wall wart to port back and forth between your rigs for $10 less than an O2 with arguably better performance for the HD 650. Better yet, ask Schiit about a second cord for your A2. Having the cord at each station makes the box a lot more portable.




Nope, definitely want battery powered, and the O2 isn't lacking at all. I've built 8 of them myself already but sold/have away all but my desktop version, so I'll build another battery version and be happy.


----------



## Sonic Defender

stand said:


> You should be thinking about the FiiO E12.


 

 +1 for the E12, a very solid contender and of course portable.


----------



## ohcrapgorillas

Thanks guys. I ended up getting an O2 for quite cheap on the classifieds, so I might even be able to afford to keep the Asgard 2 and the O2. We'll see how they do and I'll post my A/B impressions once I've had some time.


----------



## StanD

ohcrapgorillas said:


> Thanks guys. I ended up getting an O2 for quite cheap on the classifieds, so I might even be able to afford to keep the Asgard 2 and the O2. We'll see how they do and I'll post my A/B impressions once I've had some time.


 
 Did you get an A/B switch?


----------



## RCBinTN

kljtech said:


> No I haven't, but I just placed the order with Amazon for the "Allen Toussaint Going Places" CD so I'll have it soon (gotta love Prime). *Thanks for the recommendation!*
> 
> I've been spending a lot of time lately with the Asgard 2, the B&W P7's and my new Gungnir and it makes for a sweet combination. I want to check out the new Valhalla 2 as well, but there are only so many hours in a day...


 
 Just wondering what you thought about Allen Toussaint's music...


----------



## RCBinTN

hpiper said:


> Lyr works well too, very well IMO.


 

 Thanks for the info.  I'm thinking about the Chord Hugo or Taurus at this point.  I know this is the A2 thread, does anyone have comparisons of those amps with the Asgard 2?


----------



## ohcrapgorillas

stand said:


> Did you get an A/B switch?


 
 I have an RCA switch, so close enough I think.


----------



## fenderf4i

ohcrapgorillas said:


> I have an RCA switch, so close enough I think.





No, what you want is a switch to hook up to the headphone output of each amp, and then connect the headphones out of the switch, so that you can switch between the amps instantly without unplugging the headphones from one amp to the other.


----------



## StanD

ohcrapgorillas said:


> I have an RCA switch, so close enough I think.


 
  
  


fenderf4i said:


> No, what you want is a switch to hook up to the headphone output of each amp, and then connect the headphones out of the switch, so that you can switch between the amps instantly without unplugging the headphones from one amp to the other.


 
 And then the two amps have to be connected in parallel (simultaneously) to a single source (DAC) by Y cables or equivalent.
 Then you can flip back and forth to compare in a meaningful manner. Due to the way we hear bass and treble differently at different volumes, it is important when flipping the switch to adjust both amps to have the same volume before making judgments. Let the fun begin.


----------



## jeremy205100

I don't know why I want to know this, but does anyone know how the HD 800s perform with the Asgard 2?


----------



## StanD

jeremy205100 said:


> I don't know why I want to know this, but does anyone know how the HD 800s perform with the Asgard 2?


 
 You should be able to crank out at least 122.5 dBSPL,continuously. Enough to put some serious hurt on anyone, so there's plenty enough headroom. The amp has a flat FR and the distortion levels that are far below what any human being can perceive. Not much else anyone can ask for.


----------



## jeremy205100

Does it sound good though? Like I know it's powerful enough, but some people on here use their HD 800s with insanely expensive amps.


----------



## StanD

jeremy205100 said:


> Does it sound good though? Like I know it's powerful enough, but some people on here use their HD 800s with insanely expensive amps.


 
 I'm afraid that many people are into belief systems and have a dose of expectation bias based upon what others tell them. Well, that's good for business and bad for the wallet.
 What other mystical property of an amp is going to make an HD800 sounds better, other than IMO what is an over active imagination?


----------



## jeremy205100

No clue. I think the Asgard 2 is excessive for the DT 990s I have, but it is flexible and will work with basically any headphone I get in the future so I like it. But if people have the money...


----------



## StanD

jeremy205100 said:


> No clue. I think the Asgard 2 is excessive for the DT 990s I have, but it is flexible and will work with basically any headphone I get in the future so I like it. But if people have the money...


 
 I'm sure that by now you've seen some the stratospheric prices for amps. I'll bet that a mere Magni is more than enough for most folks, despite the treble myth.


----------



## jeremy205100

The only reason I went for the Asgard 2 was because I didn't want a wall wart, wanted adjustable gain, and liked the aluminum, although it was mainly the first two. I probably wouldn't have even noticed a difference had I went with the Magni. I would just find it hard to justify spending more than $500 on a headphone amplifier. The Schiit Lyr can drive basically anything and is only $449, so anything after that must be just fancier chassis or for balanced. 
  
 I will say though that prior to buying the Asgard 2 I tried out Grado's solid state amplifier for $500 at a local audio store and wasn't impressed. It sounded good but not any better than the Asgard 2, and the construction was flimsier, no gain switch and a lot lighter and likely to get dragged around the desk. For DOUBLE the price. I'll be honest if it weren't for this forum I would've thought Schiit was a bunch of scammers for selling what they do for their prices. 
  
 Also not having to deal with an audio store was pleasant... they just try to upsell you which is really annoying.


----------



## StanD

jeremy205100 said:


> The only reason I went for the Asgard 2 was because I didn't want a wall wart, wanted adjustable gain, and liked the aluminum, although it was mainly the first two. I probably wouldn't have even noticed a difference had I went with the Magni. I would just find it hard to justify spending more than $500 on a headphone amplifier. The Schiit Lyr can drive basically anything and is only $449, so anything after that must be just fancier chassis or for balanced.
> 
> I will say though that prior to buying the Asgard 2 I tried out Grado's solid state amplifier for $500 at a local audio store and wasn't impressed. It sounded good but not any better than the Asgard 2, and the construction was flimsier, no gain switch and a lot lighter and likely to get dragged around the desk. For DOUBLE the price. I'll be honest if it weren't for this forum I would've thought Schiit was a bunch of scammers for selling what they do for their prices.
> 
> Also not having to deal with an audio store was pleasant... they just try to upsell you which is really annoying.


 
 I wish more people were as sensible as you are. People are easily swayed by hype. I think headphones make a much bigger difference as in addition to their design,  there's acoustics involved that are different for different heads so it's not so cut and dry as electronic gear.


----------



## Aerocraft67

I think it makes sense to spec amps for the HD 800 at 600 Ω, since the HD 800 impedance varies across the frequency range, and busts up over 600 Ω at 150 Hz or so. Still, as StanD points out, A2 should provide ample headroom (190 mW into 600 Ω yielding 125 SPL into an HD 800 by my reckoning). That said, Schiit's own Lyr/2, Mjolnir, and Valhalla/2 all deliver more power into 600 Ω. The V2 rules them all at 800 mW, 131 SPL for the HD 800 (!). Nearly double the power of Sennheiser's own HDVA 600 at 480 mW. The V2 isn't supposed to be particularly "tubey" sounding, but whatever sonic difference it poses vs. A2 might suit HD 800. So I suspect the V2 is the more ideal match for HD 800, but the A2 will drive it just fine, along with lots of other headphones, for some of which the V2 would be ill-suited.


----------



## StanD

aerocraft67 said:


> I think it makes sense to spec amps for the HD 800 at 600 Ω, since the HD 800 impedance varies across the frequency range, and busts up over 600 Ω at 150 Hz or so. Still, as StanD points out, A2 should provide ample headroom (190 mW into 600 Ω yielding 125 SPL into an HD 800 by my reckoning). That said, Schiit's own Lyr/2, Mjolnir, and Valhalla/2 all deliver more power into 600 Ω. The V2 rules them all at 800 mW, 131 SPL for the HD 800 (!). Nearly double the power of Sennheiser's own HDVA 600 at 480 mW. The V2 isn't supposed to be particularly "tubey" sounding, but whatever sonic difference it poses vs. A2 might suit HD 800. So I suspect the V2 is the more ideal match for HD 800, but the A2 will drive it just fine, along with lots of other headphones, for some of which the V2 would be ill-suited.


 
 Actually the 600 Ohm thing determines the voltage needed to determine power, the output impedance of the amp does not figure into this as it is well low enough. More importantly Sennheiser spec's the sensitivity by voltage so perhaps that's the determining factor. Also, one doesn't need 800 mW unless one wants to damage it as the max for the HD800 is 500 mW which is enough to burn one's ears off.
 So what determines tubey sounding?


----------



## RickB

jeremy205100 said:


> No clue. I think the Asgard 2 is excessive for the DT 990s I have, but it is flexible and will work with basically any headphone I get in the future so I like it. But if people have the money...


 

 I find the DT990 250ohm quite good on the A2. Haven't heard it on anything else, but I never found the treble to be too sharp. It might be different on lesser amplification.


----------



## OkawaiiO

Not many people post about HD800 and Asgard 2
  
 So... Ill try to help since when i was looking I didn't find much. 
  
 First of all Asgard 2 is warm sounding the mids are pushed up a few db and the bass is a bit too, im 100% about this plz don't argue 
  
 Soo HD800's problem is that it has a 6k peak and the asgard 2 doesn't bring it down... Soooo if u don't like that then Asgard 2 isn't the best.
 But If you like how the HD800 sounds then.... Yes the asgard 2 sounds really good. You get WAY more than enough volume dynamic is very good. and that's about all. 
  
 I have heard many set ups and to be honest Asgard 2 Bifrost + HD800 probably gets you 90-95% there (009=100%)
  
 just a small note HD800 sounds nice but its not something you can use for 5 hours because of the treble peaks(your ears gets tired), for that you should get LCDs.


----------



## StanD

okawaiio said:


> Not many people post about HD800 and Asgard 2
> 
> So... Ill try to help since when i was looking I didn't find much.
> 
> ...


 
 Sure we can disagree, I feel that the Asgard 2 is flat, no peaks. Some people will prefer the HD800's others the LCDs.


----------



## Aerocraft67

> Originally Posted by *StanD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, one doesn't need 800 mW unless one wants to damage it as the max for the HD800 is 500 mW which is enough to burn one's ears off.


 
  
 Good point about the maximum power, but the point is not to use all 800 mW to drive SPL above the point of hearing damage. The point is that the V2's design supplies more power than most amplifiers for the HD 800, which suggests its design is particularly suitable for the HD 800. With power output not a problem, the V2's design budget can theoretically be allocated elsewhere to achieve optimal performance at its price point. As opposed to, say, the LCD-3, for which V2 tops out at roughly 112 SPL, a figure topped by several other amps that are probably more suitable.


----------



## StanD

aerocraft67 said:


> Good point about the maximum power, but the point is not to use all 800 mW to drive SPL above the point of hearing damage. The point is that the V2's design supplies more power than most amplifiers for the HD 800, which suggests its design is particularly suitable for the HD 800. With power output not a problem, the V2's design budget can theoretically be allocated elsewhere to achieve optimal performance at its price point. As opposed to, say, the LCD-3, for which V2 tops out at roughly 112 SPL, a figure topped by several other amps that are probably more suitable.


 
 Any power not used is wasted capability. Of course some margin is nice but how much. Then again there are a few headphones like the HE-6 where there can never be enough juice, however, not all that many people own these lightning rods. It is nice to have choices.


----------



## cel4145

okawaiio said:


> First of all Asgard 2 is warm sounding the mids are pushed up a few db and the bass is a bit too, im 100% about this plz don't argue






stand said:


> Sure we can disagree, I feel that the Asgard 2 is flat, no peaks. Some people will prefer the HD800's others the LCDs.




Agreed. Schiit rates the Asgard 2 as 20Hz-20Khz, -0.1db. I don't know if it's that accurate since we'd need independent measurements to verify that, but it certainly seems accurate to me


----------



## OkawaiiO

cel4145 said:


> Agreed. Schiit rates the Asgard 2 as 20Hz-20Khz, -0.1db. I don't know if it's that accurate since we'd need independent measurements to verify that, but it certainly seems accurate to me


 
 They also say that for the Lyr...
  
 I feel that the Asgard 2 is warm after hearing Teac amps and Ak120. i Have actually heard many other amps but not at home so im not going to comment. Also I don't believe that amps makes that big of a difference. 
  
 And the LCD and HD800 yea i know some people will like one but after having both, that's the conclusion i came up to. HD800 sounds nice and it wow's you but when your tired or want to relax LCD is better.


----------



## fenderf4i

okawaiio said:


> They also say that for the Lyr...


 
  
 Exactly, it is just as flat. Of course, they're not taking into account your expectation bias.


----------



## OkawaiiO

Well http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/headphone-amplifiers/headphone-amplifiers/schiit-asgard-2-headphone-amplifier-and-bifrost-uber-dac-review/all-pages.html Says its flat, I guess its flat then lol.
  
 it doesn't change my view about its pairing with HD800, If you like HD800's peak you will like the pairing. The Asgard 2 doesn't take away those peaks so if you don't like the peaks, Then maybe look for a tube amp, or eq.


----------



## OkawaiiO

fenderf4i said:


> Exactly, it is just as flat. Of course, they're not taking into account your expectation bias.


 
 If they have the same frequency response, they better sound the same.


----------



## fenderf4i

okawaiio said:


> If they have the same frequency response, they better sound the same.


 
  
 They do.


----------



## OkawaiiO

fenderf4i said:


> They do.


 
 ok...


----------



## fenderf4i

okawaiio said:


> ok...





You seem like you don't believe that?

You did say: "i can't tell the difference between my 800$ schiit stack and 120$ Aunt T1 (stock tubes)"


----------



## OkawaiiO

Yes those two (aune t1 and Asgard 2) i can't, neither does any of my friends .
  
 but i can tell the difference between Lyr and Asgard 2.  Is the difference very big? No, but there is a difference. would I spent 500 dollars for that difference no...


----------



## StanD

okawaiio said:


> Yes those two (aune t1 and Asgard 2) i can't, neither does any of my friends .
> 
> but i can tell the difference between Lyr and Asgard 2.  Is the difference very big? No, but there is a difference. would I spent 500 dollars for that difference no...


 
 They Lyr2 generates a touch more distortion, but two things.
 1) You would have to turn it up to ear roasting levels to get there
 2) It's still well below what a human being can perceive.
 As *fenderf4i* said, "expectation bias." The mind plays terrible tricks on us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wouldn't get too wrapped up into it and rather spend my energy into enjoying the listening,


----------



## hellfire8888

can this amp drive dt880 600ohm properly?


----------



## Rem0o

hellfire8888 said:


> can this amp drive dt880 600ohm properly?


 
 Yes, but you might be at 2 or 3 o'clock on the pot on some recording (which is fine).


----------



## hodgjy

hellfire8888 said:


> can this amp drive dt880 600ohm properly?


 
  
  


rem0o said:


> Yes, but you might be at 2 or 3 o'clock on the pot on some recording (which is fine).


 
  
 If you are at 2 or 3 o'clock, either your source is too quiet or you're frying your ears.  My A2 pushes my DT990s just fine at 10 o'clock.


----------



## JohnBal

Remember the gain is adjustable. Turn it to high gain if the volume is not great enough.


----------



## hellfire8888

thanks for all the feedback..i was told that only the lyr 2 can drive it to its full potential and it seem like A2 will just do as fine.


----------



## fenderf4i

hellfire8888 said:


> thanks for all the feedback..i was told that only the lyr 2 can drive it to its full potential and it seem like A2 will just do as fine.





The Valhalla is a better match, it puts out more power at 600 ohms than the Lyr does. It's an OTL amp meant for 600 ohm headphones, and you even save $100 over the Lyr. It's a no brainer.


----------



## reddog

Yes I agree V2 seems to be the better deal, it seems just as versatile as the l2 and in some area more power.


----------



## KLJTech

rcbintn said:


> Just wondering what you thought about Allen Toussaint's music...


 
  
*I like it A LOT, thanks for the recommendation!*  
  
 My son brought over two Hugh Laurie albums (Let Them Talk and Didn't It Rain) this past weekend, I had no idea that he was also a singer/musician but I really enjoyed those as well. He plays some old standards as well as New Orleans style Jazz. He has his own channel on YouTube so you can check out the videos to see if you like his style of music before buying it. Its worth checking out the videos...


----------



## jgreen16

kljtech said:


> *I like it A LOT, thanks for the recommendation!*
> 
> My son brought over two Hugh Laurie albums (Let Them Talk and Didn't It Rain) this past weekend, I had no idea that he was also a singer/musician but I really enjoyed those as well. He plays some old standards as well as New Orleans style Jazz. He has his own channel on YouTube so you can check out the videos to see if you like his style of music before buying it. Its worth checking out the videos...


 

 Wow, House sings? Heading off to YouTube to check it out.


----------



## KLJTech

reddog said:


> Yes I agree and I think I shall sell my lyr 2. It sounds great but the V2 seems to be better in almost everything. I seem to have made a mistake, the v2 would had been a better choice.


 
  
 I haven't had a chance to hear the Lyr 2 yet, do you know if the noise floor is low enough that it sounds great with IEM's and easier to drive can's like the B&W P7's? I have the original Lyr and it works/sounds great to me with my HE-400 and 500's yet the noise floor is a tad too high for my Westone W40's and the P7's (of course it was built to drive more demanding loads than either of those).


----------



## KLJTech

jgreen16 said:


> Wow, House sings? Heading off to YouTube to check it out.


 
  
 That's what I said when my son mentioned having his CD's. He not only sings, he plays piano, guitar, drums, harmonica and saxophone.


----------



## reddog

kljtech said:


> I haven't had a chance to hear the Lyr 2 yet, do you know if the noise floor is low enough that it sounds great with IEM's and easier to drive can's like the B&W P7's? I have the original Lyr and it works/sounds great to me with my HE-400 and 500's yet the noise floor is a tad too high for my Westone W40's and the P7's (of course it was built to drive more demanding loads than either of those).


the noise floor is very low on low gain. I love the lyr2, just feel a v2 could be a viable option too. I shall keep myvlyr2, today was a bummer and I need to go listen to the alpha dogs. Please have a great night.


----------



## KLJTech

reddog said:


> the noise floor is very low on low gain. I love the lyr2, just feel a v2 could be a viable option too. I shall keep myvlyr2, today was a bummer and I need to go listen to the alpha dogs. Please have a great night.


 
  
 I'd bet that the Valhalla 2 would make for a sweet sounding single source preamp too.
  
 I tried my LD MKIII for a while as a preamp to my Parasound A21 and it sounded incredible but it wasn't long until the A21 started shutting itself off for a second or two at a time (protection circuit) as its a direct coupled amp and the MKIII "may" have had some leaky capacitors. Possibly the issue was related to something else but once I went back to either my Creek passive or my regular preamp I had no more problems with the Parasound...either way, I loved the sound of the tube preamp in the chain. **No doubt I was suffering from a preconceived bias/a concussion/hearing loss or possibly the flu, since we all know that tube gear sounds no different than solid state yet I truly LOVED what that combo did for well recorded vocals** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Enjoy your music.


----------



## ohcrapgorillas

fenderf4i said:


> No, what you want is a switch to hook up to the headphone output of each amp, and then connect the headphones out of the switch, so that you can switch between the amps instantly without unplugging the headphones from one amp to the other.


 
  


stand said:


> And then the two amps have to be connected in parallel (simultaneously) to a single source (DAC) by Y cables or equivalent.
> Then you can flip back and forth to compare in a meaningful manner. Due to the way we hear bass and treble differently at different volumes, it is important when flipping the switch to adjust both amps to have the same volume before making judgments. Let the fun begin.


 
  
 Haha, well no, I don't have any of that. And unless someone is willing to let me borrow theirs, I have to simply carefully adjust the volume myself and take a second to switch back and forth so take what I have to say with a grain of salt. It took me about 12 or 13 rounds to get the volume right, but I think I've got it dead on. I don't notice the bass difference so much but yes, the top end is surprisingly different depending on the volume, which is how I'm gauging whether or not I've gotten the volumes right.
  
 I actually got an O2 in this evening and I've been going back and forth between it and Asgard 2 at random while I'm browsing the internet/working, with HD650 and next up Westone 2. So far, I've gotten through Death Grips' _Exmilitary _(ok, not the best production quality), and _Leitmotif_ by Dredg. The differences between them certainly aren't huge or apparent as I frequently forget which one I'm listening to. I _think_ I hear a difference, but I'm not saying what until I'm more positive.


----------



## StanD

ohcrapgorillas said:


> Haha, well no, I don't have any of that. And unless someone is willing to let me borrow theirs, I have to simply carefully adjust the volume myself and take a second to switch back and forth so take what I have to say with a grain of salt. It took me about 12 or 13 rounds to get the volume right, but I think I've got it dead on. I don't notice the bass difference so much but yes, the top end is surprisingly different depending on the volume, which is how I'm gauging whether or not I've gotten the volumes right.
> 
> I actually got an O2 in this evening and I've been going back and forth between it and Asgard 2 at random while I'm browsing the internet/working, with HD650 and next up Westone 2. So far, I've gotten through Death Grips' _Exmilitary _(ok, not the best production quality), and _Leitmotif_ by Dredg. The differences between them certainly aren't huge or apparent as I frequently forget which one I'm listening to. I _think_ I hear a difference, but I'm not saying what until I'm more positive.


 
 C'mon spring for the kit, get the switch and cables, save yourself the grief of flipping cables and tweaking volume controls. Being able to flip back and forth rapidly is eye opening. One learns that we're not the best witnesses.


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

ohcrapgorillas said:


> Haha, well no, I don't have any of that. And unless someone is willing to let me borrow theirs, I have to simply carefully adjust the volume myself and take a second to switch back and forth so take what I have to say with a grain of salt. It took me about 12 or 13 rounds to get the volume right, but I think I've got it dead on. I don't notice the bass difference so much but yes, the top end is surprisingly different depending on the volume, which is how I'm gauging whether or not I've gotten the volumes right.
> 
> I actually got an O2 in this evening and I've been going back and forth between it and Asgard 2 at random while I'm browsing the internet/working, with HD650 and next up Westone 2. So far, I've gotten through Death Grips' _Exmilitary _(ok, not the best production quality), and _Leitmotif_ by Dredg. The differences between them certainly aren't huge or apparent as I frequently forget which one I'm listening to. I _think_ I hear a difference, but I'm not saying what until I'm more positive.


 
  
 Don't waist your money unless you just have an itch. I will tell you that the Asgard 2 *is already better *than the 02. Save your money.
  
 This amp pumps out better than any battery powered, wall-wart amp. I have the 02, the Magni and the Vali. Some people need a lot of time with them all (if they even own them) to tell the difference and even then people say they can't tell the difference as they just can't hear it, not that "it's" not there, just that we all hear differently and see differently and feel differently but I assure you there is a difference. I've spent hours with them all and I mean weeks on end going from one to the next.
  
 The issue lies in that different headphones with different amps don't match for many different reasons, but if your headphones are within the specs of what the amp's specs calls for you should be good but once again that does not make it the amps limitation if the headphones don't match the amp. But I guess you can look at it as the amp don't like the headphones too but I have to say amps are more commonly designed than headphones are so I have to lean on the side that headphones make more of a difference in this price range than an amp with respect to the Schiit line.


----------



## Sonic Defender

hi-fi'er said:


> Don't waist your money unless you just have an itch. I will tell you that the Asgard 2 *is already better *than the 02. Save your money.
> 
> This amp pumps out better than any battery powered, wall-wart amp. I have the 02, the Magni and the Vali. Some people need a lot of time with them all (if they even own them) to tell the difference and even then people say they can't tell the difference as they just can't hear it, not that "it's" not there, just that we all hear differently and see differently and feel differently but I assure you there is a difference. I've spent hours with them all and I mean weeks on end going from one to the next.
> 
> The issue lies in that different headphones with different amps don't match for many different reasons, but if your headphones are within the specs of what the amp's specs calls for you should be good but once again that does not make it the amps limitation if the headphones don't match the amp. But I guess you can look at it as the amp don't like the headphones too but I have to say amps are more commonly designed than headphones are so I have to lean on the side that headphones make more of a difference in this price range than an amp with respect to the Schiit line.


 

 While I agree that headphones/speakers influence the sound signature more than amplifiers your contention that amp a sounds better than amp b is subjective and it is perhaps more accurate to say _"to my ears amp a sounds better than amp b with these headphones"._


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

sonic defender said:


> While I agree that headphones/speakers influence the sound signature more than amplifiers your contention that amp a sounds better than amp b is subjective and it is perhaps more accurate to say _"to my ears amp a sounds better than amp b with these headphones"._


 
 True to a point. Biologically if you can't see the sky as blue and mostly everyone else does, that does not mean the sky is not blue. It just means that to you your eyes don't see it as blue.


----------



## Otheronek

hi-fi'er said:


> True to a point. Biologically if you can't see the sky as blue and mostly everyone else does, that does not mean the sky is not blue. It just means that to you your eyes don't see it as blue.


 
  
 That is some real zen stuff there....


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

otheronek said:


> That is some real zen stuff there....


 
 LOL, somewhat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's called reality check. Not that it's always true but our human nature uses this to verify what is and what isn't.


----------



## Otheronek

hi-fi'er said:


> LOL, somewhat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 What is reality?  is it human nature to base truth on what is or what isn't real, for truth like reality may come in many forms.  Just because one perceives the sky to be blue doesn't not mean that is true, just ones perception of reality. One may be able to see the truth but even a blind man knows when the sun is shining. The question then becomes, does one need to see the truth for it to be truly real? 
  
  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
_That's some schiit...._ ok..... back our regular scheduled programing.


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

otheronek said:


> What is reality?  is it human nature to base truth on what is or what isn't real, for truth like reality may come in many forms.  Just because one perceives the sky to be blue doesn't not mean that is true, just ones perception of reality. One may be able to see the truth but even a blind man knows when the sun is shining. The question then becomes, does one need to see the truth for it to be truly real?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Just as actual self and perceptual self; you may think (not you *Otheronek*) that you are a great person that is perceptual self. Actual self is how everyone see's you which is realistic, which means if 1,000 people say you are a great person then you are as that many people can't be wrong as the masses hold true. It's all about statistics to a point.
  
 So if majority people have already stated the Asgard 2 sounds better than the 02 that's pretty much the same thing as I'm another user that adds to the numbers. But in the end what is best for you is what is best for YOU and only you. But I will stand by that the Asgard 2 is better than the 02 easily and the Magni and the Vali regardless if people can hear it or not, because if they can't hear it I feel sorry for them because they are missing out what is really there but since they can't hear it they will dismiss it. O well, their loss. If others can hear it and others can't it makes you then question these individuals who state they can't hear it when way more say they can. Who is right and who is not? Let that sink in.
  
 Asgard 2 is great, I know people that say they can't hear it....Ok, but I'm glad I didn't take their word for it.


----------



## Otheronek

hi-fi'er said:


> Just as actual self and perceptual self; you may think (not you *Otheronek*) that you are a great person that is perceptual self. Actual self is how everyone see's you which is realistic, which means if 1,000 people say you are a great person then you are as that many people can't be wrong as the masses hold true. It's all about statistics to a point.
> 
> So if majority people have already stated the Asgard 2 sounds better than the 02 that's pretty much the same thing as I'm another user that adds to the numbers. But in the end what is best for you is what is best for YOU and only you. But I will stand by that the Asgard 2 is better than the 02 easily and the Magni and the Vali regardless if people can hear it or not, because if they can't hear it I feel sorry for them because they are missing out what is really there but since they can't hear it they will dismiss it. O well, their loss. If others can hear it and others can't it makes you then question these individuals who state they can't hear it when way more say they can. Who is right and who is not? Let that sink in.
> 
> Asgard 2 is great, I know people that say they can't hear it....Ok, but I'm glad I didn't take their word for it.


 
  
 I dig it!


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

otheronek said:


> I dig it!


----------



## RCBinTN

kljtech said:


> *I like it A LOT, thanks for the recommendation!*
> 
> My son brought over two Hugh Laurie albums (Let Them Talk and Didn't It Rain) this past weekend, I had no idea that he was also a singer/musician but I really enjoyed those as well. He plays some old standards as well as New Orleans style Jazz. He has his own channel on YouTube so you can check out the videos to see if you like his style of music before buying it. Its worth checking out the videos...


 

 Excellent - glad to hear it.
 Thanks for the tip on Hugh Laurie - will check him out.
 Nothing sounds better with jazz music than the A2/B driving the LCD-X.  Love it !!
  
 Cheers,
 RCBinTN


----------



## StanD

SQwise A2 = Magni.


----------



## Sonic Defender

rcbintn said:


> Excellent - glad to hear it.
> Thanks for the tip on Hugh Laurie - will check him out.
> Nothing sounds better with jazz music than the A2/B driving the LCD-X.  Love it !!
> 
> ...


 

 You must listen at low volume. My hearing tests quite well and with moderate hot-mastered Steely Dan's Negative Girl I can easily have my A2 in high gain at 3 o'clock. In fact for older masterings such as Genesis I can play the A2 on full volume with my HE 560. I say this as the LCD-X I thought was a harder to drive can than the 560. Perhaps I am mistaken?


----------



## ohcrapgorillas

I haven't been able to hear a difference between O2 and A2 yet. Both do a great job with the HD650.


----------



## TMRaven

sonic defender said:


> You must listen at low volume. My hearing tests quite well and with moderate hot-mastered Steely Dan's Negative Girl I can easily have my A2 in high gain at 3 o'clock. In fact for older masterings such as Genesis I can play the A2 on full volume with my HE 560. I say this as the LCD-X I thought was a harder to drive can than the 560. Perhaps I am mistaken?


 
  
  
 LCD-X is 96db/mw sensitivity while HE-560 is 90.


----------



## StanD

sonic defender said:


> You must listen at low volume. My hearing tests quite well and with moderate hot-mastered Steely Dan's Negative Girl I can easily have my A2 in high gain at 3 o'clock. In fact for older masterings such as Genesis I can play the A2 on full volume with my HE 560. I say this as the LCD-X I thought was a harder to drive can than the 560. Perhaps I am mistaken?


 
 That's got to be insanely loud at 3 O'Clock and I like loud. The HE-560'sand HE-500's are similar in sensitivity and I know how loud my HE-500's would be at 3 O'Clock on the A2 at high gain. And I thought that I had titanium eardrums.


----------



## Sonic Defender

stand said:


> That's got to be insanely loud at 3 O'Clock and I like loud. The HE-560'sand HE-500's are similar in sensitivity and I know how loud my HE-500's would be at 3 O'Clock on the A2 at high gain. And I thought that I had titanium eardrums.


 

 I am trying to listen less loud, but sadly I have conditioned my acoustic brain to find quieter headphone listening as uninvolving and I reach for that volume knob. Recently with my speaker rig I have become far more able to listen quietly and enjoy the experience so hopefully I can do the same with headphones. I have recently been doing online hearing tests and it seems that my hearing is still quite good with a slight dip in the 4K frequency. I won't deny that I am surprised as I have spent many years being unkind to my ears (so many loud concerts). Now that I am aging I need to really take care of my hearing.


----------



## StanD

sonic defender said:


> I am trying to listen less loud, but sadly I have conditioned my acoustic brain to find quieter headphone listening as uninvolving and I reach for that volume knob. Recently with my speaker rig I have become far more able to listen quietly and enjoy the experience so hopefully I can do the same with headphones. I have recently been doing online hearing tests and it seems that my hearing is still quite good with a slight dip in the 4K frequency. I won't deny that I am surprised as I have spent many years being unkind to my ears (so many loud concerts). Now that I am aging I need to really take care of my hearing.


 
 I used to listen at 2 O'Clock, fear kept me away from 3 O'Clock, with HE-500s and now don't feel the need to go over 11 O'Clock. It can be done. As a crutch I tend to EQ up the extended + sub bass, There's nothing like feeling the bass on stage.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Just finished a short listening session (actually almost all of my listening is short in duration which is probably good). My recent comfortable volumes: Tool - Jambi - 1 o'clock, Fleetwood Mac - Tusk - full volume (a little too quiet, but still good), Steely Dan - Two Against Nature - a little between 1 and 2 o'clock. There is hope that I can move downward, but I will have to do it slowly as years of bad listening habits won't change over-night. Man are the 560s an interesting head phone!


----------



## deadie

Many of you are likely already aware of the pitfalls of using Amazon Warehouse for bstock electronics, but here's yet another reinforcement / example of why to avoid using them.  Amazon New - great, nearly perfect.  Amazon Warehouse - pathetic.
  
 Here's how my $20 cheaper bstock Asgard 2 arrived today.  No power cord, no audio cord, no manual, no inner box, no foam.  Just the bare amp in a cardboard box.  No doubt treated lovingly by UPS before reaching me because of the "heavy" sticker taped on the exterior.
  
 Shockingly, it was defective, didn't work, no audio passed through.  Just a waste of time.


----------



## Byrnie

deadie said:


> Many of you are likely already aware of the pitfalls of using Amazon Warehouse for bstock electronics, but here's yet another reinforcement / example of why to avoid using them.  Amazon New - great, nearly perfect.  Amazon Warehouse - pathetic.
> 
> Here's how my $20 cheaper bstock Asgard 2 arrived today.  No power cord, no audio cord, no manual, no inner box, no foam.  Just the bare amp in a cardboard box.  No doubt treated lovingly by UPS before reaching me because of the "heavy" sticker taped on the exterior.
> 
> Shockingly, it was defective, didn't work, no audio passed through.  Just a waste of time.


 
 Well that's good to know I should avoid Amazon used shiz.  Just an FYI but the Asgard 2 doesn't come with an RCA cable so they at least didn't mess that up but they did forget the power cord lol.


----------



## madwolfa

I've bought quite a few things from Amazon Warehouse, including 50" plasma. Never had any issues. So it depends.


----------



## deadie

byrnie said:


> Well that's good to know I should avoid Amazon used shiz.  Just an FYI but the Asgard 2 doesn't come with an RCA cable so they at least didn't mess that up but they did forget the power cord lol.


 
  
 No RCA with Asgard 2?  So Schiit cut back on providing a cable after Asgard 1 (per Jude's unboxing post)?
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/497902/schiit-asgard-unboxing-and-first-impressions


----------



## terance

deadie said:


> No RCA with Asgard 2?  So Schiit cut back on providing a cable after Asgard 1 (per Jude's unboxing post)?
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/497902/schiit-asgard-unboxing-and-first-impressions


 
 I don't think Schiit ever included cables with their products.
  
 If you purchase an amp and a cable, they ship them in the same box, that is probably what happened with this unboxing.  If you look at some unboxings on youtube, the person in the video usually points out that they ordered the cable separately and it came in the box with the amp.
  
 This is my understanding at least.


----------



## Byrnie

terance said:


> I don't think Schiit ever included cables with their products.
> 
> If you purchase an amp and a cable, they ship them in the same box, that is probably what happened with this unboxing.  If you look at some unboxings on youtube, the person in the video usually points out that they ordered the cable separately and it came in the box with the amp.
> 
> This is my understanding at least.


 
 Yea that's my understanding also.


----------



## deadie

terance said:


> I don't think Schiit ever included cables with their products.
> 
> If you purchase an amp and a cable, they ship them in the same box, that is probably what happened with this unboxing.  If you look at some unboxings on youtube, the person in the video usually points out that they ordered the cable separately and it came in the box with the amp.
> 
> This is my understanding at least.


 
  
 Thanks for the clarification, I shouldn't have assumed it was standard.  Jude bought them or Schiit shipped him a total eval package that included cables.


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

byrnie said:


> Well that's good to know I should avoid Amazon used shiz.  Just an FYI but the Asgard 2 doesn't come with an RCA cable so they at least didn't mess that up but they did forget the power cord lol.


 
 Buy once, cry once I always say. I never buy used as you don't know what the history of the device was and you always take a risk. Buy new and if there is something wrong it's factory wrong and it will be handled or replaced which is rarer than used. People are sneaky I've learned. They abuse or misuse devices and then want to sell them.
  
 At my local electronics store I purchased a used motherboard for a PC build. It was open box and I was told nothing was wrong with it and the previous customer returned is as "didn't need it or want it." Well I could not get the board to read the CPU. I returned to store to exchange for another retuned/used one. Same thing. I went through 5 boards and they all failed so I finally decided to buy a new one. For the $30.00 I was trying to save it was a waste of time.
  
 Later I found out was that mother board was a HOT board that people like to buy and overclock for gaming and they set it up wrong and blow the board. So that the store does not refuse their return, these people returned it and claim they didn't need it, got their money back or store credit and later bought it again. I was buying the blown boards! I've learned my lesson. 
  
 Peace.


----------



## Sonic Defender

deadie said:


> Thanks for the clarification, I shouldn't have assumed it was standard.  Jude bought them or Schiit shipped him a total eval package that included cables.


 

 They used to. My first generation Valhalla right from Schiit included a set of RCA terminated with a SE 1/8" jack so you could feed say an iPod in directly, but when my new Asgard 2 came a few months back they did not include any cables.


----------



## Change is Good




----------



## Rybe

nice!


----------



## Kozic

Hi all
Mine was dropped off today. Out of the box it sounds great maybe a bit bright have you guys found that they have a burn in even though it's a SS not tube and if so what's the sound like after? By the way I'm using a set of HE-400 so the brightness maybe them.
Thanks


----------



## KLJTech

I've been using the Asgard 2 a lot over the past month or so (moved my Lyr to another system) and I've not found the A2 to sound bright. I've used the HE-400 and 500's with it along with the B&W P7's and Westone W40's (Gungnir Gen2 USB DAC) and thus far I'm very pleased with it. I'd give it some time and see if you warm up to it. Good luck.


----------



## Byrnie

kozic said:


> Hi all
> Mine was dropped off today. Out of the box it sounds great maybe a bit bright have you guys found that they have a burn in even though it's a SS not tube and if so what's the sound like after? By the way I'm using a set of HE-400 so the brightness maybe them.
> Thanks



Yes let them burn in for at least 100 hours.


----------



## StanD

byrnie said:


> Yes let them burn in for at least 100 hours.


 
 I couldn't wait four days. Mine sounded purrfect right out of the box.


----------



## Byrnie

stand said:


> I couldn't wait four days. Mine sounded purrfect right out of the box.


 
 I remember mine needed at least 48 hours but I said 100 because I wasn't sure.


----------



## Kozic

Well it has been about 10 hours can't say if it's me or the burn but it seems to be smoothing out nicely. Checking it every hour or so.


----------



## StanD

kozic said:


> Well it has been about 10 hours can't say if it's me or the burn but it seems to be smoothing out nicely. Checking it every hour or so.


 
 You just want your toy, Can't blame you, go for it.


----------



## Kozic

OK it has been 3 days now and I'm very pleased with the Asgard 2. It brings clarity and richness to the music that I was not expecting. Some songs I thought I knew well this adds depth that I have missed in the past. In short $250 well spent.


----------



## wahsmoh

kozic said:


> OK it has been 3 days now and I'm very pleased with the Asgard 2. It brings clarity and richness to the music that I was not expecting. Some songs I thought I knew well this adds depth that I have missed in the past. In short $250 well spent.


 
 I love that the components inside the Asgard 2 are all top notch. It has an Alps volume pot, very nice caps, a basic amp topography that works to deliver a good analog signal.


----------



## aamer23

Guys, for me the A2 is on the wanted list, however, I have read some reviews where some people have said that the A2 is just " good enough but there are better amps out there" this has put some doubt in my audiophile over priced is always better head about the A2's ability. Here is what I listen for 
1. to be musical and tuneful and *Fun*
2. not be be harsh at the top end
3. controlled and musical Bass
4.* great on vocals*
 the front end will be PC win 8.1>JRiver>Bifrost Uber>A2 or Burson Soloist SL> VMODA XS
  
 if i get the A2 and it is as good as the Schiits DAC then i have a lot left for a really good set of cans like Audeze 2.2, Alpha Dogs, TH 900 or TH 600 and i am not sure on the cans at all ie which ones will work best with the A2


----------



## madwolfa

aamer23 said:


> if i get the A2 and it is as good as the Schiits DAC then i have a lot left for a really good set of cans like Audeze 2.2, Alpha Dogs, TH 900 or TH 600 and i am not sure on the cans at all ie which ones will work best with the A2




A2 isn't just good enough - it's as good as it gets. It's a well-designed pure class A amplifier with top notch components and high end specs - what else to wish for? Its biggest problem is the low price, which kinda shoots it in the foot in terms of buyers perception. 

I've just ordered myself an LCD-2 and I'm sure it's going to be great with my A2. As it is with my HD650.


----------



## Sonic Defender

madwolfa said:


> A2 isn't just good enough - it's as good as it gets. It's a well-designed pure class A amplifier with top notch components and high end specs - what else to wish for? Its biggest problem is the low price, which kinda shoots it in the foot in terms of buyers perception.
> 
> I've just ordered myself an LCD-2 and I'm sure it's going to be great with my A2. As it is with my HD650.


 

 With all due respect, as good as it gets is a little high praise. Don't get me wrong I love Schiit gear, owned the Valhalla, the Asgard 2 and still own the Gungnir, but the A2 is not as good as it gets. At the price point it is a very good headphone amplifier and it is difficult to not see the excellent price/performance value it brings to the table. However, I sold mine soon after as I needed more capability and drive for my 560. The A2 was good, but as much as I love Schiit gear, and I do, the Yulong A18 I replaced the A2 with is certainly a more capable amplifier pretty much across the board. My Auditor was also another solid state amp that was clearly a better performer than the A2 as well across the board. That said, these are subjective view points and I would never for a moment say that the A2 isn't a great amp at a very good price, but it is not as good as it gets.


----------



## Byrnie

sonic defender said:


> With all due respect, as good as it gets is a little high praise. Don't get me wrong I love Schiit gear, owned the Valhalla, the Asgard 2 and still own the Gungnir, but the A2 is not as good as it gets. At the price point it is a very good headphone amplifier and it is difficult to not see the excellent price/performance value it brings to the table. However, I sold mine soon after as I needed more capability and drive for my 560. The A2 was good, but as much as I love Schiit gear, and I do, the Yulong A18 I replaced the A2 with is certainly a more capable amplifier pretty much across the board. My Auditor was also another solid state amp that was clearly a better performer than the A2 as well across the board. That said, these are subjective view points and I would never for a moment say that the A2 isn't a great amp at a very good price, but it is not as good as it gets.


 
 I'd have to agree with that after trying out the AURALiC Taurus mk2 and others.  Again it's a wonderful amp at it's price point (even at twice it's price point it's a great amp).


----------



## KLJTech

I have a several headphone amps including the Lyr and Asgard 2, but the A2 is the one I end up using most as it not only makes for a very, very nice headphone amp, but a sweet sounding preamp feeding a stereo amp as well. You'll always be able to find something better out there, but I've yet to find a better sounding (to me) headphone amp/preamp for the A2's retail price.


----------



## jeremy205100

aamer23 said:


> Guys, for me the A2 is on the wanted list, however, I have read some reviews where some people have said that the A2 is just " good enough but there are better amps out there" this has put some doubt in my audiophile over priced is always better head about the A2's ability. Here is what I listen for
> 1. to be musical and tuneful and *Fun*
> 2. not be be harsh at the top end
> 3. controlled and musical Bass
> ...


 
 I'd really question putting the money into a Bifrost Uber and an Asgard 2 to use with a V-Moda XS. Not to say the XS isn't good, as it probably is, but it was likely designed for use with smartphones and isn't going to benefit as much as some other headphones will. You might be better off investing in a different pair of headphones first. 
  
 Also, I heard the Grado amplifier that retails for $500 briefly, and the sound wasn't any better that I remembered. I only listened to it briefly so I don't want to comment much on the sound. What I will comment on is that the Asgard 2 is way more durable, has a way better volume pot, has a way better warranty and also has outputs for speakers. At half the price of the Grado Schiit is able to deliver similar audio quality (in my opinion) and way more features (fact). I'm sure there are better amps out there but I doubt there are any for under $500. 
  
 It saddens me to think that people dismiss this product because the price isn't astronomical. Schiit should be getting props for delivering products at reasonable prices, not lost sales.


----------



## KLJTech

I think you'll be very pleased with the Asgard 2 and down the road if you feel the need to upgrade you can always pickup the $899 Yulong A18, the $1899 AURALiC Taurus MK2 (I've read great things about both these amps) or another offering from Schiit Audio. 
  
 I don't think you'll find the A2 lacking in any of the categories you listed when used with headphones that will allow it to shine. If down the road you find that you'd like to have more power on tap you may want to give the Lyr 2 a listen...or one of the amps mentioned above by other members. Good luck! 
  
 As an aside, the Asgard 2 runs nice and warm/hot just like a real Class A amp is supposed to.


----------



## aamer23

Just to update you guys I have bought a NuForce HA 200, I was able to demo it in Dubai, it was very close between HA 200 and the A2.HA 200 Cost was $350 the Schiits A2 would be approx.  the same cost including the shipping. this amp is very much the similar to the A2 a SS class A amp but with one main difference that the HA 200 can be used in balanced mono block configuration allowing for upgrade path should wife ahem i mean Life allow such things in future (God Willing). I do agree with most of the comments about not judging something by its low price. as i have had and used the Bifrost for the last 3 years and am very pleased with its performance, I also have a Loki too so i do Like Schiits Schiit a lot too. and the XS'sss were bought to use as portable cans for use with a phone, however these are the only cans i have as i cannot work out which ones i want. Apha Dogs, Fostex TH 900, TH 600 or Audeze 2.2 thanks for the advise it was all good and helped me to keep it real


----------



## Byrnie

kljtech said:


> I think you'll be very pleased with the Asgard 2 and down the road if you feel the need to upgrade you can always pickup the $899 Yulong A18, the $1899 AURALiC Taurus MK2 (I've read great things about both these amps) or another offering from Schiit Audio.
> 
> I don't think you'll find the A2 lacking in any of the categories you listed when used with headphones that will allow it to shine. If down the road you find that you'd like to have more power on tap you may want to give the Lyr 2 a listen...or one of the amps mentioned above by other members. Good luck!
> 
> As an aside, the Asgard 2 runs nice and warm/hot just like a real Class A amp is supposed to.



Yea the Taurus runs so much cooler lol. 

I also agree with the above comments as well in conjunction with the XS. You will be pleasantly surprised at the sound!


----------



## OkawaiiO

Okay Im going to say something about this amp that other people might not of said or noticed.
  
 Its hot... Okay we all know that, but If your room isn't the big or super well ventilated having the Asgard 2 on, has a very noticeable difference in your room temperature. In this winter,spring,autumn its fine. but in the summer my room goes up at least 2 degrees C(probably more) with Asgard on. I live in Canada where its 28 degrees max.... imagine a 2 degrees increase in a 35 degrees environment... Again my room isn't very big so this doesn't apply to everyone but yea. This has to be the biggest issue i have with Asgard 2 until now. lol


----------



## madwolfa

okawaiio said:


> Okay Im going to say something about this amp that other people might not of said or noticed.
> 
> Its hot... Okay we all know that, but If your room isn't the big or super well ventilated having the Asgard 2 on, has a very noticeable difference in your room temperature. In this winter,spring,autumn its fine. but in the summer my room goes up at least 2 degrees C(probably more) with Asgard on. I live in Canada where its 28 degrees max.... imagine a 2 degrees increase in a 35 degrees environment... Again my room isn't very big so this doesn't apply to everyone but yea. This has to be the biggest issue i have with Asgard 2 until now. lol


 
  
 I'm in Kansas. 35-40 C is a norm in summer... I'm OK. Just crank up the AC and put some woolen socks on.


----------



## OkawaiiO

you guys have ac, because my place is never hot so no one has ac..... #1 first world problem


----------



## Sonic Defender

okawaiio said:


> you guys have ac, because my place is never hot so no one has ac..... #1 first world problem


 

 Where do you live?


----------



## OkawaiiO

vancouver


----------



## reddog

okawaiio said:


> you guys have ac, because my place is never hot so no one has ac..... #1 first world problem



In some ways it must be nice to live up In Canada, where it does not get hot here in Florida or some other state like Kansas or Arizona. However the cold you live with would shock this thin blooded audiophile. When in college, out in New Mexico, I once encountered -15 with wind chill and boy I was not to happy to be walking in it. Have a good night.


----------



## OkawaiiO

o no vancouver goes from -2 to 28 its never cold or hot


----------



## reddog

Ok sorry my grand father lived on a farm near Montreal. I visited Vancouver once and it was the nicest city I have been in.


----------



## Sonic Defender

reddog said:


> Ok sorry my grand father lived on a farm near Montreal. I visited Vancouver once and it was the nicest city I have been in.


 

 Montreal is very nice, stupidly beautiful women and very good food to boot. I live 2 hours from Montreal; and it gets as hot here as it does cold. We are in a humid continental zone and the summers are typically very humid with humidex values often making it feel over 40 degrees Celsius which is pretty darn hot. I remember one particularly hot summer when we had that huge blackout that stretched from Ontario down much of the eastern Seaboard in the US I served some tourists from Texas who couldn't believe how hot it was up here. This summer is nice, we have had I think only about 5 days over 30 degrees and my AC has been used only a handful of times. Good for reducing greenhouse gas.


----------



## KLJTech

reddog said:


> In some ways it must be nice to live up In Canada, where it does not get hot here in Florida or some other state like Kansas or Arizona. However the cold you live with would shock this thin blooded audiophile. When in college, out in New Mexico, I once encountered -15 with wind chill and boy I was not to happy to be walking in it. Have a good night.


 
  
 I live in Florida too, its HOT as Hell here...its a lot like Vietnam but without the charm.  
  
 The A2 is supposed to run hot as it's Class A and real Class A gear runs hot. Those older huge Krell amps had gigantic fins for a reason...talk about space heaters. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The term Class A gets thrown around a lot nowadays yet the Class A gear I grew up loving always ran very warm to hot. (Of course, an amp doesn't have to be Class A to sound great...but we're talking heat here)
  
 A nice writeup with good technical info on the Bifrost and Asgard 2: http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/headphone-amplifiers/headphone-amplifiers/schiit-asgard-2-headphone-amplifier-and-bifrost-uber-dac-review.html


----------



## StanD

I don't know what can get better. The A2 has distortion levels far below what any human being can perceive, has a flat FR and is absolutely clean. From what I can see the design is the result of meticulous work by experienced people. There were missteps (lack of output delay relay) with the first version of the A1 but that is different model/design and is distant history, in the end they made good on it. The A2 uses careful design to achieve exceptional linearity rather than falling back on easy to do corrective negative feedback loops. That takes effort that I can appreciate. One thing that you don't see manufacturers spec is transient distortion, this amp is a champ in that department and is a pleasure to listen to.


----------



## Kozic

Hi all
I'm looking at a pair of Beyer T90 anyone try them with the Asgard 2? If so how did they sound?
Thanks


----------



## freedom04

Question: I have a sennheiser HD600, which would be a better pair, the Asgard 2 or the Valhalla 2? And would it match well with the Schiit Modi? I don't have DSD files, only 320kbps MP3 and Apple Lossless. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Defiant00

freedom04 said:


> Question: I have a sennheiser HD600, which would be a better pair, the Asgard 2 or the Valhalla 2? And would it match well with the Schiit Modi? I don't have DSD files, only 320kbps MP3 and Apple Lossless. Thanks a lot!




Both amps are good with the hd600. The Asgard is better suited to a wider variety of cans, but if you're exclusively using the hd600 (and like tubes), the Valhalla also has lots of fans (I haven't heard it yet so all my Valhalla info is secondhand)

As far as DACs, if you're only going to be using a single input, Modi is a great way to go for the price.


----------



## freedom04

defiant00 said:


> Both amps are good with the hd600. The Asgard is better suited to a wider variety of cans, but if you're exclusively using the hd600 (and like tubes), the Valhalla also has lots of fans (I haven't heard it yet so all my Valhalla info is secondhand)
> 
> As far as DACs, if you're only going to be using a single input, Modi is a great way to go for the price.


 
  
 Thanks! As much as possible I would really like to test them before I purchase, problem is that there is no distributor here in the Philippines so I'm pretty much dependent on user reviews.


----------



## StanD

freedom04 said:


> Question: I have a sennheiser HD600, which would be a better pair, the Asgard 2 or the Valhalla 2? And would it match well with the Schiit Modi? I don't have DSD files, only 320kbps MP3 and Apple Lossless. Thanks a lot!


 
 It'll work fine with either amp. The question is what amp do you prefer, SS, Tube or Hybrid (Vali or Lyr2)? You can also consider the Magni. If you are looking for a DAC on a budget, you can't go wrong with the Modi.


----------



## freedom04

stand said:


> It'll work fine with either amp. The question is what amp do you prefer, SS, Tube or Hybrid (Vali or Lyr2)? You can also consider the Magni. If you are looking for a DAC on a budget, you can't go wrong with the Modi.


 
 Actually.. I have no idea yet, but for now, I am interested in a Tube amp. So I guess I'll just go for a Valhalla 2/Modi combo then?


----------



## StanD

freedom04 said:


> Actually.. I have no idea yet, but for now, I am interested in a Tube amp. So I guess I'll just go for a Valhalla 2/Modi combo then?


 
 You can't go wrong with that. Just watch your expense of time and wallet with tube rolling. Personally I prefer a clean neutral sound so I prefer an SS amp. To each their own, in either case the sound should be enjoyable.


----------



## freedom04

stand said:


> You can't go wrong with that. Just watch your expense of time and wallet with tube rolling. Personally I prefer a clean neutral sound so I prefer an SS amp. To each their own, in either case the sound should be enjoyable.


 
 Tube rolling maybe a problem. So I think I'll just have to stick with the Asgard then. I don't think my wallet's gonna stay fat for long if I go for the Valhalla due to the tubes. Haha!


----------



## StanD

freedom04 said:


> Tube rolling maybe a problem. So I think I'll just have to stick with the Asgard then. I don't think my wallet's gonna stay fat for long if I go for the Valhalla due to the tubes. Haha!


 
 If you go with the Asgard 2, you're going to get a clean pristine sound. Some folks, not me, prefer adding in some even order harmonic distortion to color the sound in a way that pleases them. In that case the object for tube rolling is to find tubes that pleases one's ears. Like I said, all I want is a straight wire with gain. To me the Asgard 2 takes an excellent shot at it, without breaking the bank. Pssst, here's a secret, the Magni is pretty darned good too.


----------



## knorris908

stand said:


> I can see that your wallet has already beaten the daylights out of you. I have a fully loaded Bifrost and can't imagine the need for anything else as far as DACs go.




OMG... An old post, but SO side-splittingly FUNNY that I just had to offer you my heart-felt thank you for the first full belly-laugh of the day.

That's one for the record books! Ranking right up there with, "We'll NEVER need more than 64k, so let's be totally radical and make the DOS memory ceiling 640k!"


----------



## KLJTech

knorris908 said:


> OMG... An old post, but SO side-splittingly FUNNY that I just had to offer you my heart-felt thank you for the first full belly-laugh of the day.
> 
> That's one for the record books! Ranking right up there with, "We'll NEVER need more than 64k, so let's be totally radical and make the DOS memory ceiling 640k!"


 
  
 Well, its not like the Biforst is outdated by any means and since it's upgradable I'm not so sure what is so funny about what StanD said. Now, if one wants to spend a lot more they certainly can...I have few DAC's that cost more than the Bifrost, but I doubt the Bifrost would be put to shame by any of them.


----------



## knorris908

kljtech said:


> Well, its not like the Biforst is outdated by any means and since it's upgradable I'm not so sure what is so funny about what StanD said. Now, if one wants to spend a lot more they certainly can...I have few DAC's that cost more than the Bifrost, but I doubt the Bifrost would be put to shame by any of them.


 

 So there's no misunderstanding, I wasn't being snarky, or sarcastic.  I was genuinely laughing at what I have said SOOOO many times in the past.  "...I can't imagine the need for anything else..."
  
 And I don't mean that the bifrost is outdated, but at SOME point, we'll all be laughing about how we were "eeking-out every last bit of resolution from old, "grainy" "low-res" 64-bit and GASP 32-bit audio files in archaic FLAC AIFF and MPx packages!  (Mind you it might be 20 years from now, but it will happen.)
  
 If you're a gamer, think about the death-flag comments that NPCs make like, "When this mission is over, I'm going to ask that girl of mine to marry me..."  He might as well wear a red shirt! (Classic Star Trek reference indicating that he's a goner!)


----------



## Defiant00

knorris908 said:


> So there's no misunderstanding, I wasn't being snarky, or sarcastic.  I was genuinely laughing at what I have said SOOOO many times in the past.  "...I can't imagine the need for anything else..."
> 
> And I don't mean that the bifrost is outdated, but at SOME point, we'll all be laughing about how we were "eeking-out every last bit of resolution from old, "grainy" "low-res" 64-bit and GASP 32-bit audio files in archaic FLAC AIFF and MPx packages!  (Mind you it might be 20 years from now, but it will happen.)
> 
> If you're a gamer, think about the death-flag comments that NPCs make like, "When this mission is over, I'm going to ask that girl of mine to marry me..."  He might as well wear a red shirt! (Classic Star Trek reference indicating that he's a goner!)


 
  
 While I can appreciate the humor (and Star Trek), until someone starts offering bionic ear implants there really isn't any point going beyond current sample rate and bit depth for a playback format.
  
 Will someone eventually come up with a better file format / compression method to store them in? Possibly. But for human hearing we'll still (hopefully) stick with something similar to 16/44.1


----------



## StanD

Quote:
 Originally Posted by *StanD* 



 I can see that your wallet has already beaten the daylights out of you. I have a fully loaded Bifrost and can't imagine the need for anything else as far as DACs go.


knorris908 said:


> OMG... An old post, but SO side-splittingly FUNNY that I just had to offer you my heart-felt thank you for the first full belly-laugh of the day.
> 
> That's one for the record books! Ranking right up there with, "We'll NEVER need more than 64k, so let's be totally radical and make the DOS memory ceiling 640k!"


 
 Do you remember the old saying at Microsoft? "DOS ain't done till Lotus don't run."


----------



## knorris908

stand said:


> Do you remember the old saying at Microsoft? "DOS ain't done till Lotus don't run."


 
 I do, but was never able to fully research it's validity...  Some people swear it's true, while others swear it wasn't...  Just another of the unanswered mysteries of life that keep us young!  
  
 By the way, did any of you ever notice that during your burn-in, the headphones and/or amp actually got LOUDER?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I wasn't expecting that, and my wife SWEARS she hasn't touched the volume knob.  But it is definitely and considerably louder than it was in the first 24 hours running the same source files!  (And to let her off the hook, I confirmed that the volume knob's fastening screw is indeed still in the 9 o'clock position...)
  
 I walked by while the Hans Zimmer collection part of the burn-in loop was running and thought to myself, "Did I leave on the speakers a little too?" and was surprised to find that it was all the headphones!  (Turned it down right away!)  The gain was already on HIGH, and I had heard the difference between low and high already, so I know the gain switch wasn't in the LOW position...
  
 Weird.  (SOUNDS AWESOME THOUGH!)


----------



## StanD

knorris908 said:


> I do, but was never able to fully research it's validity...  Some people swear it's true, while others swear it wasn't...  Just another of the unanswered mysteries of life that keep us young!
> 
> By the way, did any of you ever notice that during your burn-in, the headphones and/or amp actually got LOUDER?
> 
> ...


 
 I'm not a believer in burn in of SS amps. Maybe a little affect on tube amps. For headphones, I never experienced shifts of volume, perhaps a small change in sound signature.
 Maybe you have another volume control in your chain, the source? My wife would prank me, just to get even with me.


----------



## MrGoat

Loved my upgrade from the Magni to the Asgard 2 so much I went ahead and ordered the Bifrost uber, can't wait to hear the improvement.


----------



## Tuco1965

mrgoat said:


> Loved my upgrade from the Magni to the Asgard 2 so much I went ahead and ordered the Bifrost uber, can't wait to hear the improvement.


 
  
 The Uber is a fantastic DAC IMHO.  I'm sure you're going to love it.


----------



## StanD

mrgoat said:


> Loved my upgrade from the Magni to the Asgard 2 so much I went ahead and ordered the Bifrost uber, can't wait to hear the improvement.


 
 So did the Magni get your goat? You'll enjoy the UberFrost.


----------



## knorris908

mrgoat said:


> Loved my upgrade from the Magni to the Asgard 2 so much I went ahead and ordered the Bifrost uber, can't wait to hear the improvement.


 

 So do you have any impressions to share, or is it still burning-in before you want to say anything about it?
 I just ordered an iFi iDSD to substitute as DAC since people have been raving about it, has native DsD support, and it can double-up as a portable in a pinch.
 If I like it enough as a transportable, (Seems a little large to call it truly mobile.) I might be in the market for a Bifrost to take it's place with my ASGARD 2.  But I'm hoping that Schiit makes it upgradeable to handle DsD files natively as I just like the idea of not knowingly-limiting my media options from the start when I buy something.  (Without having to add an extra LOKI box on top of everything else.)


----------



## KLJTech

I wouldn't look for the Bifrost or Gungnir to handle DSD on their own. Schiit made the Loki and unless DSD truly takes off I wouldn't expect them to do much more for DSD anytime soon.


----------



## knorris908

kljtech said:


> I wouldn't look for the Bifrost or Gungnir to handle DSD on their own. Schiit made the Loki and unless DSD truly takes off I wouldn't expect them to do much more for DSD anytime soon.


 

 Good point...
  
 Hadn't considered the business model point of view.  Why introduce features that render another product in their line obsolete unless they absolutely have to...
  
 ...Certainly not because 1 person would find it convenient.  Despite my previous wording, I'm not that self-important!


----------



## derbigpr

Just got my Asgard 2, and right out of the box I'm very impressed. With T1's the synergy is great to my ears. Nice weight to the bass, smooth and liquid sound, but well controlled. Basically... Musical Fidelity M1HPAP has finally been beaten as far as the T1 pairings go, and by an amp that costs 3 times less. Compared to similarly priced stuff...for example, Nuforce HDP used as a headamp, the Asgard is FAR better. Nuforce sounds like a laptop headphone output in comparison. Thin, lifeless, harsh.
  
 The only negatives about the amp are the obvious warmth, which I don't mind too much, and the pop heard trough headphones when it's turned on or off (wasn't that issue sorted out?), but I unplug and plug headphones in only when amp is working, and that way there is no pop at all.


----------



## Defiant00

derbigpr said:


> Just got my Asgard 2, and right out of the box I'm very impressed. With T1's the synergy is great to my ears. Nice weight to the bass, smooth and liquid sound, but well controlled. Basically... Musical Fidelity M1HPAP has finally been beaten as far as the T1 pairings go, and by an amp that costs 3 times less. Compared to similarly priced stuff...for example, Nuforce HDP used as a headamp, the Asgard is FAR better. Nuforce sounds like a laptop headphone output in comparison. Thin, lifeless, harsh.
> 
> The only negatives about the amp are the obvious warmth, which I don't mind too much, and the pop heard trough headphones when it's turned on or off (wasn't that issue sorted out?), but I unplug and plug headphones in only when amp is working, and that way there is no pop at all.


 
  
 A small pop is expected.
  
 The issue with the first few Asgards was that it didn't have a muting relay, so instead of a small pop as it mutes/unmutes, you got significant DC dumped into the drivers for a second or two.
  
 Personally, I still plug in my headphones after turning mine on, and unplug them before turning it off, but it's more a habit than a necessity.


----------



## derbigpr

defiant00 said:


> Personally, I still plug in my headphones after turning mine on, and unplug them before turning it off, but it's more a habit than a necessity.


 
  
  
 Yea it seems the best way to do it. When the volume is turned all the way down, there's no noise at all audible when plugging the headphones in...in fact, even when the volume is up, there's only a barely audible crackle if I don't push the plug all the way in and it's sort of loose.


----------



## KLJTech

derbigpr said:


> Just got my Asgard 2, and right out of the box I'm very impressed. With T1's the synergy is great to my ears. Nice weight to the bass, smooth and liquid sound, but well controlled. Basically... Musical Fidelity M1HPAP has finally been beaten as far as the T1 pairings go, and by an amp that costs 3 times less. Compared to similarly priced stuff...for example, Nuforce HDP used as a headamp, the Asgard is FAR better. Nuforce sounds like a laptop headphone output in comparison. Thin, lifeless, harsh.
> 
> The only negatives about the amp are the obvious warmth, which I don't mind too much, and the pop heard trough headphones when it's turned on or off (wasn't that issue sorted out?), but I unplug and plug headphones in only when amp is working, and that way there is no pop at all.


 
  
 I happen to compare the Asgard 2 with a friends Musical Fidelity M1HPAP paired with my Gungnir Gen2 USB while playing lossless tracks that I'm very familiar with and I too preferred the Asgard 2. I find it to be the most neutral headphone amp anywhere near its price (that I've heard) and like the MF M1HPAP it makes for a sweet sounding single source preamp. I've used it as a preamp at one time or another with the Parasound A21 and A23 and it works great with either one...that's a pretty sweet trick for its retail price. I haven't heard any obvious warmth yet that may be due do using a different source or source material. Regardless, I'm of the opinion that the Asgard 2 is one of the best bargains on the market right now. If you don't require more power its very, very hard to beat...kinda like most of Schiit Audio's lineup. These guys are kicking ass right now and I'm loving it.


----------



## derbigpr

kljtech said:


> I happen to compare the Asgard 2 with a friends Musical Fidelity M1HPAP paired with my Gungnir Gen2 USB while playing lossless tracks that I'm very familiar with and I too preferred the Asgard 2. I find it to be the most neutral headphone amp anywhere near its price (that I've heard) and like the MF M1HPAP it makes for a sweet sounding single source preamp. I've used it as a preamp at one time or another with the Parasound A21 and A23 and it works great with either one...that's a pretty sweet trick for its retail price. I haven't heard any obvious warmth yet that may be due do using a different source or source material. Regardless, I'm of the opinion that the Asgard 2 is one of the best bargains on the market right now. If you don't require more power its very, very hard to beat...kinda like most of Schiit Audio's lineup. These guys are kicking ass right now and I'm loving it.


 
  
 I agree. To be honest, I was very skeptical at first. I kind of thought that Schiit as a company was over-hyped because they're so involved in the head-fi community, and therefore a lot of people relate to them more and automatically buy and like their products more. But I was very surprised to see that this is a VERY serious product (despite the silly name) in every sense of the word, it's what I like to call a finished product, it feels like someone put a lot of effort into making sure all the most important aspects are perfect. The price is almost unreal considering the performance and build quality....and on top of all that it has a 5 year warranty. Definitely a very positive thing to happen in a hi-fi world that is usually full of snobbery and prices pumped up just for the sake of making something more exclusive and less available.


----------



## StanD

Many people do not realize that Jason and Mike have been at this for a very long time and each has designed and put forward groundbreaking audiophile products. I believe that Mike has designed one of the first DACs. In any case the design of the Asgard 2 is outstanding, from the power supply rails to the DC coupled amp that does not rely on negative feedback for low distortion but does so due to careful design along with listening and testing. Some folks have an odd bias if the price isn't high enough.


----------



## knorris908

Gentlemen and Gentleladies,
  
 I have an announcement:
  
  
 That feeling I had when I was a little boy, and I had done something really good, (or my dad was just in the mood to pamper me...) when he would sit me up in the deep velour recliner and put "The CANs" on my head and let me listen to some Ohio Players, Temptations, John Denver, or Wilson Picket?  They just came back in an BIG way today!
  
 Today the 24-hour pre-charging of my iFi iDSD Micro's battery finished, and I switched it in for the FIIO e17 I had been using as a DAC into the ASGARD 2.  Noticeable difference when I started using the e17 over what I got straight from the home theater PC, so I was pretty happy until today.  My intention was to use the iDSD Micro mobile since it works directly with APPLE devices with just the Camera Connection Kit, and keep the e17 in the entertainment center sound chain, but now...
  
 Wow.  The ASGARD 2 made the HD-650s come alive, but now with better source capability of FULL DSD high-bit files played natively and what I can only call a more "Finished" sounding DAC even with the same FLAC files I've been playing with the e17, the HD-650s just "Sing"!
  
 I just bought Mahler's Symphony no. 5 in C Sharp Minor as a multi-channel DSD from ChannelClassics.com last night, and the experience just now when I heard it for the first time was just unreal!  Suddenly, I was a happy 6-year old boy sneaking some time on Dad's recliner and lost in the music again for the first time in over 4 decades... 
  
 Asgard 2 and iDSD Micro fed by jRiver Media Center have awesome synergy.  I wasn't in any way expecting or prepared for how this would sound. 
  
 You MUST hear the ASGARD 2 fed from a REALLY good source to even get a glimpse of what it is capable of.  The built-in amp in the iDSD Micro is excellent, and gives the ASGARD 2 a good chase in terms of power output, (The iFi is now easily the 2nd most powerful amp mobile or otherwise in the house.)  but the ASGARD 2 just opens up the soundstage a little wider, more "naturally", and puts more "weight" to the music.  More of the complexity seems to come forward to my ears.
  
 I hope that someone finds this of value.  If I had just done this in the first place, I could have saved myself a LOT of time and money on components trying to get here.  But that said; 1 - each step taught me something, and 2 - I thought I was "Done" as I loved the sound I was getting when I bought the ASGARD 2!
  
 ...Bummer...  Now I have to buy another iDSD Micro for travel again...   LOL  (Both iDSD Micros will still be cheaper by more than half the cost of 1 Chord Hugo though!)


----------



## amnesiac75

I have been listening to my gungnir-asgard 2- sennheiser hd 600 combo a lot in the last month and have since sold my valhalla and hd 650s. The hd600 was a little better with the valhalla and the hd650s did some things better than the hd 600s on both amps but all I want to do is listen to music and the asgard 2 hd 600 combo sounds great without the hassle of tubes or the bass hump of the hd 650s and for the first time in about 2 years of trying audio gear I feel like I can just relax and listen to music.


----------



## reddog

amnesiac75 said:


> I have been listening to my gungnir-asgard 2- sennheiser hd 600 combo a lot in the last month and have since sold my valhalla and hd 650s. The hd600 was a little better with the valhalla and the hd650s did some things better than the hd 600s on both amps but all I want to do is listen to music and the asgard 2 hd 600 combo sounds great without the hassle of tubes or the bass hump of the hd 650s and for the first time in about 2 years of trying audio gear I feel like I can just relax and listen to music.



+1 Relaxing and listening to music is the most important part of the chain. Have a good one mate.


----------



## Cobaltius

Okay one question do you prefer the Asgard 2 power cable being plugged in from a power brick or from an outlet from the wall?


----------



## amnesiac75

I have used a basic belkin surge protector (about $25) for a couple of years without any problems. I have read that direct into wall helps with power but after trying one night I didn't notice any improvement so I just play it safe. I gave up trying to find a definitive answer to this question after many hours on google which makes me think it's a non issue.


----------



## knorris908

cobaltius said:


> Okay one question do you prefer the Asgard 2 power cable being plugged in from a power brick or from an outlet from the wall?


 

 I have been plugging all of my audio equipment into UPS units that have "TRUE SINE WAVE" power signatures.  Combo of Eaton and APC.
  
 For my smaller power-draw devices:  Eaton 5125 "1500" Technical Specifications here: http://www.powerprosinc.com/Eaton-5125/
  
 For my larger power-draw devices: APC SUA2200XL Technical Specifications here: http://www.apc.com/products/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=SUA2200XL
  
 My ASGARD 2, Home Theater PC (Foobar 2000 or JRiver 20 Media Center software), and DAC run off the Eaton
 The HD Television (Major reason why you MUST use a true "SINE WAVE" UPS otherwise *you may *get dangerous "power pulses" *when running off battery power*!) and surround sound setup all run off of one of our APC SUA2200XL chassis behind the Entertainment wall.
  
 To be clear, in both our old apartment, and now in our house, we have never experienced power issues or noise/interference from power contamination with this setup.
 Before we had it, we lost a lot of equipment to a power surge from a lightning strike, so I will never allow our high-end gear to be plugged directly into a wall socket again.  Its' a PAIN and large cost to replace all of it.  Large enough that it justified putting commercial-grade UPSes in place.  Expensive?  Yes.  But still cheaper to own than risking immediate or long-term intermittent damage troubleshooting headaches from a power spike.  And after we lost lost power for 3 days after last year's hurricane, it was AWESOME being able to run our bare essentials for all three days and have small lamps powered at night!  (Didn't have a generator when we were still in the apartment last year.)
  
 Can you get away with a $1-200 UPS?  Sure.  But if you spend north of $500 on headphones, and north of 10 thousand dollars on your HiFi and Television setup, it seems as silly to me as cutting corners on the protector case for your new $300 + dollar smart phone to save $20-30 on a case that might not protect it from a fall from your coat pocket...  Not to mention that it becomes less likely that will get CLEAN PURE SINE power with very low harmonic distortion, no static or humming noise in that price range.  But more power to you if you find a deal!
  
 Ken N.


----------



## knorris908

By the way, I bolded the "WHEN RUNNING OFF BATTERY POWER" because someone might buy a plain UPS, plug it all up and everything will work fine.  The problem will not show itself until you make the UPS operate under load from its INTERNAL BATTERY.  Then you will likely witness a problem if it is going to happen.  So many have argued that you don't need a true sine wave UPS because their setup "works perfectly" for them.  Problem is: They don't notice the problem until the power goes out for the first time....  Then it's too late.
  
 If you want to try a Belkin, Cyberpower, or other basic UPS, just make sure that you TEST IT under load by unplugging the UPS from the wall or cutting a circuit breaker while your devices are running normally.  That's the best way that I've been able to tell if
  
 A:  The UPS is able to handle the load
 B:  The power supplied will be "clean" with no noise or noticeable distortion
 C:  The UPS will run for a sufficient length of time  (TVs and amps draw LOTS of power for a UPS designed for a simple PC or laptop...)
  
 Our setup with extended batteries in our media closet adding to the main UPS capacities give us 8 to 12 hours of continuous use.  More than enough to last us 3 or 4 days if we ration power during a prolonged blackout even with recharging our phones and devices and leaving small, high efficiency lamps running when it gets dark.
  
 Long story-short:  If you buy a UPS, charge it up overnight, put it under load un plugged from the wall and test if it will perform the WAY you want, FOR AS LONG AS YOU WANT.
  
 If it doesn't make sure that you buy from a seller who will let you return, or at least trade-up to a grade of UPS that will.  Be prepared to spend money to protect your expensive investments. It may cost you MUCH MORE money and aggravation if you don't.


----------



## Cobaltius

pappas3278 said:


> I ordered an Asgard 2 this past Monday but still haven't received an email about the shipping date.
> 
> Has anyone that also placed an order gotten any info about the shipping date?
> 
> -Mike


 
 No
  
 When I ordered mine, I ordered mine 1 week before Christmas
 Never got an email for shipping info or anything, but came 2 days before Christmas  
  
 I don't know about you but I never got one.


----------



## Cobaltius

Is it a stupid idea to put the Bifrost over the amp rather then putting the amp on top of the DAC?


----------



## wberghofer

cobaltius said:


> Is it a stupid idea to put the Bifrost over the amp rather then putting the amp on top of the DAC?



Yes, it is.


----------



## Byrnie

cobaltius said:


> Is it a stupid idea to put the Bifrost over the amp rather then putting the amp on top of the DAC?



Well heat rises so it's gonna heat up that DAC quite a bit. It's definitely not a good idea.


----------



## KLJTech

I have the Asgard 2 on top of the Gungnir and though the Asgard 2 runs nice and very warm/kinda hot as a "Class A" amp should I've had zero issues. Well, I shouldn't say no issues as I'm spending too much money on music...
  
 I'm sorry, I hadn't refreshed the page in a while and didn't see that others had already answered your question.


----------



## Byrnie

kljtech said:


> I have the Asgard 2 on top of the Gungnir and though the Asgard 2 runs nice and very warm/kinda hot as a "Class A" amp should I've had zero issues.



he's talking about putting the DAC on top of the amp. Having the amp on the bottom is fine and I do that with my Asgard 2 & Bifrost Uber.


----------



## KLJTech

byrnie said:


> he's talking about putting the DAC on top of the amp. Having the amp on the bottom is fine and I do that with my Asgard 2 & Bifrost Uber.


 
  
 I gotcha, best to put the rather hot running amp on top like others have already said. I'm sorry about that, trying to read and do too many things at once. My mistake.


----------



## crf1986

First time poster here.  My Bifrost Uber USB Gen 2 and Asgard 2 were due to arrive this afternoon but were delayed .  They should be here tomorrow.  They are an upgrade to the Fiio e7/e9 combo that I have been running for the last couple of years.  Chain will go Foobar2000 wasapi -> Wyrd -> Bifrost Uber -> Asgard 2 -> HD650 or HD 598.  I am hoping this is a major upgrade in sq for me and I look forward to being able to give my impressions in a few weeks after I have had some significant time with my new gear.  Tomorrow won't get here soon enough!


----------



## KLJTech

crf1986 said:


> First time poster here.  My Bifrost Uber USB Gen 2 and Asgard 2 were due to arrive this afternoon but were delayed .  They should be here tomorrow.  They are an upgrade to the Fiio e7/e9 combo that I have been running for the last couple of years.  Chain will go Foobar2000 wasapi -> Wyrd -> Bifrost Uber -> Asgard 2 -> HD650 or HD 598.  I am hoping this is a major upgrade in sq for me and I look forward to being able to give my impressions in a few weeks after I have had some significant time with my new gear.  Tomorrow won't get here soon enough!


 
  
 If your source files are high quality I think you will be very, very pleased with your purchase. Good luck, I hope you enjoy your new Schiit!


----------



## crf1986

kljtech said:


> If your source files are high quality I think you will be very, very pleased with your purchase. Good luck, I hope you enjoy your new Schiit!


 

 Thank you!  Most of my music collection is ALAC ripped from cd using EAC so 16/44.  I expect I will be very pleased!
  
 Edit:  BTW I love your avatar!  Master Shake is my second favorite character from ATHF after Carl.


----------



## KLJTech

crf1986 said:


> Thank you!  Most of my music collection is ALAC ripped from cd using EAC so 16/44.  I expect I will be very pleased!


 
  
 That'll get the job done, check back in after spending some time with your new gear and let us know what you think. Enjoy!


----------



## amnesiac75

crf1986 said:


> First time poster here.  My Bifrost Uber USB Gen 2 and Asgard 2 were due to arrive this afternoon but were delayed .  They should be here tomorrow.  They are an upgrade to the Fiio e7/e9 combo that I have been running for the last couple of years.  Chain will go Foobar2000 wasapi -> Wyrd -> Bifrost Uber -> Asgard 2 -> HD650 or HD 598.  I am hoping this is a major upgrade in sq for me and I look forward to being able to give my impressions in a few weeks after I have had some significant time with my new gear.  Tomorrow won't get here soon enough!


I think you will be very happy the improvement on both the 650s and the 598s I found that with the 650s a better dac/amp help quite a bit and with the hd598 using a dac/amp that may seem like overkill if it's your only headphone will bring them to there peak of sound quality.


----------



## crf1986

I have both the 650s and the 598s. Low gain switch is definitely your friend with the 598s but amplification does clean them up nicely.


----------



## Cobaltius

kljtech said:


> I have the Asgard 2 on top of the Gungnir and though the Asgard 2 runs nice and very warm/kinda hot as a "Class A" amp should I've had zero issues. Well, I shouldn't say no issues as I'm spending too much money on music...
> 
> I'm sorry, I hadn't refreshed the page in a while and didn't see that others had already answered your question.


 
 Oh. my. God.
 How does the Schiit Asgard 2 sound stacked with the Gungnir??
 The amp doesn't bottleneck the DAC's performance does it?


----------



## genclaymore

Which setting should I be using for the asgard 2 with the HE-500? I just got the asgard 2 and using it with the HE-500 I got last week and I wanted to make sure I using the right setting.
  
  
 Thanks


----------



## madwolfa

genclaymore said:


> Which setting should I be using for the asgard 2 with the HE-500? I just got the asgard 2 and using it with the HE-500 I got last week and I wanted to make sure I using the right setting.


 
  
 High gain should be fine.


----------



## StanD

cobaltius said:


> Oh. my. God.
> How does the Schiit Asgard 2 sound stacked with the Gungnir??
> The amp doesn't bottleneck the DAC's performance does it?


 
 Is that a serious question?


----------



## KLJTech

cobaltius said:


> Oh. my. God.
> How does the Schiit Asgard 2 sound stacked with the Gungnir??
> The amp doesn't bottleneck the DAC's performance does it?


 
  
 No, the Asgard 2 does not limit the Gungnir at all, in fact, it sounds better than another well-known companies $800 headphone amp that a buddy brought over. He now has his amp for sale and has already bought the A2. 
  
 I use the High Gain setting on my A2 with the HE-500's. I'm sure that will work best for you unless your source device has a much higher than normal output voltage. Good luck!


----------



## Cobaltius

That's sick!
I heard Gungnir works a lot better on balanced mode though


----------



## reddog

cobaltius said:


> That's sick!
> I heard Gungnir works a lot better on balanced mode though



Yea I heard that too. That's why I might get a Gungnir to go with my Ragnarok. The quest for the Yggdrasil might be a long one.


----------



## KLJTech

Maybe the Gungnir would sound better from its XLR outs but at the moment I'm enjoying the Asgard 2 as HP amp and the preamp to a Parasound Halo A23 speaker amp in my office setup. The A2 makes for a sweet sounding single-source "Class A" preamp to your stereo speaker amp. If the Asgard 2 were priced higher than $250 I think it would be taken more seriously by some...which is a shame. My hats off to the guys at Schiit Audio for keeping the prices down while giving you more than your moneys worth. 
  
 I haven't even bothered to run balanced out from my preamp to my stereo amp (Parasound A21) at home yet with good source material the background is dead silent. I've run single ended IC's (all short runs...nothing over 1.5 meters) for so long that I've never worried about running the gear from their XLR outputs. I simply try to put together the best system I can (within reason) and then try my best to forget all about the gear and just enjoy the music.
  
 I've been at this for a very long time and I spent far too many years worrying if this would sound better than that...listening for differences, but if there were differences were they improvements?...or just differences? I had gotten to the point in which I only listened to my "best sounding" albums and CD's, the ones that really showed off the system. My priorities were out of whack. 
  
 One day I found myself enjoying music more from my dead-stock car stereo than my (at the time...mid 90's) $10K home stereo and that is when I knew I had chased the rabbit down the hole and needed to get back to what was truly important. Enjoying music...buying more music.
  
*Hope you all have a very Merry Christmas/Festivus/Holidays or whatever you celebrate! *
  
 Take care.


----------



## aberberich

Hey everyone,
  
 I'm picking up an Asgard 2 and was wondering. Will my ATH-AD700's and ATH-A900x's benefit from it? Currently I am running both headphones off a fiio e10. Should there be noticeable improvement when I plug into say an Asgard2/Modi2 stack?
  
 thanks!


----------



## madwolfa

aberberich said:


> I'm picking up an Asgard 2 and was wondering. Will my ATH-AD700's and ATH-A900x's benefit from it? Currently I am running both headphones off a fiio e10. Should there be noticeable improvement when I plug into say an Asgard2/Modi2 stack?


 
  
 Hard to say, but neither of them look hard to drive, so most probably not... YMMV.


----------



## genclaymore

aberberich said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm picking up an Asgard 2 and was wondering. Will my ATH-AD700's and ATH-A900x's benefit from it? Currently I am running both headphones off a fiio e10. Should there be noticeable improvement when I plug into say an Asgard2/Modi2 stack?
> 
> thanks!


 
 No the headphones wont benefit from it, But it will come in handy when you move on to headphones that do benefit from it.


----------



## XERO1

Subbed.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 I got the Magni 2 Uber the day it came out and am really loving it.
  
 The Asgard 2 will be my next amp.


----------



## logboy

any UK owners able to advise on suitable plugs for asgard 2? (guessing IEC C14; 13A 250V kettle lead)
  
 the one that's boxed with the asgard 2 is loose (f'ing awful) and i don't really want to lay down money on anything unless i know it won't have the same issues with losing power, wobbling loose, audible pops in the headphones.
  
 tried schiit customers services in the USA & they were clearly indifferent to the issue. UK distributor is currently trying to replace it, but i am wondering if there are technical issues with the small size of the socket on the amp & maybe varying styles of plugs that sit more securely into it - as in a lack of shoulder (or shorter one?) or some kind of tightening mechanism?
  
 any help & pointers appreciated.


----------



## knorris908

Though my power plug type is the one used state-side, I just grabbed an old power cord from a retired HP PC.  Worked a treat.


----------



## Kozic

Hi,
 Anyone run the LCD2 fazor on the Asgard 2 and how they sound?
Thanks


----------



## madwolfa

kozic said:


> Hi,
> Anyone run the LCD2 fazor on the Asgard 2 and how they sound?
> Thanks


 
  
 I do and they sound great. Clean with lots of power to spare.


----------



## logboy

knorris908 said:


> Though my power plug type is the one used state-side, I just grabbed an old power cord from a retired HP PC.  Worked a treat.


 

 ... only interested in UK plug users, really. i have a feeling that either the UK is a complete afterthought or cables boxed with hifi items are expected to be swapped out. thing is, UK consumer law contains the principal of being 'fit for purpose' - and if you can't ensure it can be powered reliably and safely, it's simply not. doesn't matter if i could be largely expected to buy into an expensive third party power cable, as the idea is intended to be across-the-board. standardised fittings for power cables (IEC's, for example), despite how reassuring and simplifying this is meant to be, suddenly become a puzzle with indeterminate elements when you find the one apparently selected as the so-called 'most appropriate' doesn't work well enough. so, which one's actually do?! i dunno, personally. seems like a very weak link to me. sets up UK distributor for complicated additional issues as they're expected to take on the responsibility of either correcting the problem or accepting the item can be legally returned for refund - even if people do have other cables to try, the buyer can expect the supplier to solve the issue as part of the cost and conditions of the sale.


----------



## TeddyShot

Does anyone here know how well the Schiit Asgard 2 goes with the Sennheiser 650s? I'm coming from a Cayin C5. I'm selling it to help purchase a desktop amp in the $200-$300 price range.


----------



## Otheronek

teddyshot said:


> Does anyone here know how well the Schiit Asgard 2 goes with the Sennheiser 650s? I'm coming from a Cayin C5. I'm selling it to help purchase a desktop amp in the $200-$300 price range.


 

 Use the "search this thread" tab at the top of the page underneath the Thread Title....


----------



## Defiant00

teddyshot said:


> Does anyone here know how well the Schiit Asgard 2 goes with the Sennheiser 650s? I'm coming from a Cayin C5. I'm selling it to help purchase a desktop amp in the $200-$300 price range.


 
  
 If you like clean, solid-state sound, then it goes together very well. From a technical perspective it's a good match as well.


----------



## KLJTech

The Asgard 2 will allow your source device and files shine with the Sennheiser 650's. I find that the A2 will scale very well with whatever DAC you put in front of it so as long as you have a good DAC and source files/media you'll be more than pleased with your results.


----------



## TeddyShot

Ok I'm a bit confused when it comes to amps in the $200-300 price range. I've been looking a lot into the Schiit Asgard 2 for example, some say the Asgard 2 is an excellent choice for the 650s while others say it's not. I don't understand, are their better options in this price range? And which presents the best value?

I know the Bottlehead crack is highly recommended, but I also want an amp that will translate well with both high impedence and low impedence headphones. I've heard that the Crack has a significant output impedence.


----------



## madwolfa

teddyshot said:


> Ok I'm a bit confused when it comes to amps in the $200-300 price range. I've been looking a lot into the Schiit Asgard 2 for example, some say the Asgard 2 is an excellent choice for the 650s while others say it's not. I don't understand, are their better options in this price range? And which presents the best value?


 
  
 I don't see why it wouldn't be a great choice for HD650? It ticks all the right boxes.


----------



## KLJTech

Opinion's will vary. My best friend brought over his Musical Fidelity M1HPAP ($800) headphone amp and we compared it to the Asgard 2 (source: the Gungnir Gen2 USB) and we both preferred the Asgard 2. In fact, he ended up selling his Musical Fidelity amp (still a very nice amp) and bought an Asgard 2 for himself and pocketed the extra cash. 
  
I like that the Asgard 2 is a true "Class A" design, has the High and Low output switch as this allows it to not only drive my HE-400's & HE-500's but on Low gain it sounds outstanding with my Westone W40's and B&W P7's. Let's not forget that it also makes for a very sweet sounding preamp. I'm using one right now as a preamp/headphone amp to a Parasound A23 speaker amp and it sounds terrific. There certainly are other great sounding amps on the market, no doubt, I simply haven't found one as nice as the A2, with its feature set at anywhere near its price. 
  
Now, if you want the sound of tubes you will want another amp. 
  
Here's a very informative review of the A2 and the Bifrost: http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/headphone-amplifiers/headphone-amplifiers/schiit-asgard-2-headphone-amplifier-and-bifrost-uber-dac-review.html?utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email​


----------



## TeddyShot

madwolfa said:


> I don't see why it wouldn't be a great choice for HD650? It ticks all the right boxes.




It's mostly just how much information there is to look through. I'm coming from a Cayin C5, which is a little known excellent portable amp. It has immense power and has an amazing sound signiture with a superb soundstage. Of course because it isn't too well known I'm unsure how well my 650s will pair with the Asgard 2.


----------



## madwolfa

teddyshot said:


> It's mostly just how much information there is to look through. I'm coming from a Cayin C5, which is a little known excellent portable amp. It has immense power and has an amazing sound signiture with a superb soundstage. Of course because it isn't too well known I'm unsure how well my 650s will pair with the Asgard 2.


 
  
 It's not really unknown, many many people are/were using that pair with excellent results, me included.


----------



## TeddyShot

madwolfa said:


> It's not really unknown, many many people are/were using that pair with excellent results, me included.




So how would you say the Asgard 2 compares with the Cayin C5 from your experience? Is it worth the upgrade in cost?


----------



## knorris908

teddyshot said:


> Ok I'm a bit confused when it comes to amps in the $200-300 price range. I've been looking a lot into the Schiit Asgard 2 for example, some say the Asgard 2 is an excellent choice for the 650s while others say it's not. I don't understand, are their better options in this price range? And which presents the best value?
> 
> I know the Bottlehead crack is highly recommended, but I also want an amp that will translate well with both high impedence and low impedence headphones. I've heard that the Crack has a significant output impedence.


 

 Hi Teddy,
  
 I think I've mentioned that I've had success with my iFi iDSD Micro, but I don't think that we've spoken directly about the ASGARD 2.  If you recall from my posts, I LOVE my iDSD Micro.  It just totally astonishes me daily.  In order to beat it, it seems like you'd have to at least go to an Aurrender FLOW (~$1300) or a Chord HUGO (~$2500) in order to clearly surpass it.  But even in my posts, I mention that the iDSD Micro as great as it sounds is still not to the level of performance I get out of the ASGARD 2.  It just sounds amazing.  I've listened to far fewer desktop headphone amps than portable DAC/amps, so I won't ask you to believe that I haven't heard better, because that would be meaningless.  But I WILL tell you that to me, the ASGARD 2 has more than sufficient power, creates a great sense of "space" in orchestral and instrumental music, and eliminates any "Sennheiser veil" that  others seem to run into with other solutions.  Are there CLEARLY better/more powerful amps?  Sure.  Do they also exist in the ~$250.00 price range?  I'm not so sure about that one.  Is the Bottlehead Crack or other amp in the same price range "as good as, but different" than the ASGARD 2?  I sure hope so!  The more choices, the better.  But I CAN tell you that to me ears, the ASGARD 2 is an excellent compliment to the HD-650s.  It has been used EVERY DAY by either my wife or me since we bought it in September.  It has never missed a beat, and never acted up.


----------



## KLJTech

The Cayin C5 *is* a very nice portable amp, but I think you'll find the A2 to be more transparent and allow you to hear more detail than the C5 plus it should sound more dynamic.
  
 It's been too long since I've heard the 650's (my son now has them) on the A2, but I have heard the 600's on the Asgard 2 recently and its a great combination. A lot depends on your source, not only your DAC but source files. Of course, even low cost DAC's are getting so good nowadays that you probably have that covered. Just be sure to use good quality source material and I think you'll be very pleased with your results. *Keep in mind that Schiit Audio does allow you to return the amp if you're not happy with it. *
  
 Like I said before, if you're looking for more of that "tube-like" sound (nothing wrong with that, I love tube amps) then the A2 probably won't be want you're looking for...though the A2 is not a cold sounding solid state amp at all.
  
 Good luck!


----------



## TeddyShot

kljtech said:


> The Cayin C5 *is* a very nice portable amp, but I think you'll find the A2 to be more transparent and allow you to hear more detail than the C5 plus it should sound more dynamic.
> 
> It's been too long since I've heard the 650's (my son now has them) on the A2, but I have heard the 600's on the Asgard 2 recently and its a great combination. A lot depends on your source, not only your DAC but source files. Of course, even low cost DAC's are getting so good nowadays that you probably have that covered. Just be sure to use good quality source material and I think you'll be very pleased with your results. *Keep in mind that Schiit Audio does allow you to return the amp if you're not happy with it. *
> 
> ...




The Cayin C5 is a solid state amp, and I thoroughly loved it's sound, so I believe I will enjoy what the Asgard two brings to the table.

And as for the Asgard 1, is the Asgard 2 a direct improvement in all ways? I ask because I've heard good things about the original.


----------



## KLJTech

Sorry, I never owned nor heard the original Asgard but obviously it was very highly regarded. There's a lot of truly great gear available these days (wonderful time to be in this hobby/passion/sickness <grin>) yet I don't know of another company that offers as much for your money as Schiit Audio. Plus, if you're not happy you can always send it back but I seriously doubt you will. Hope you enjoy your amp!


----------



## Defiant00

I've heard that a few people prefer the slightly warmer and more laid back character of the original Asgard, but in all objective ways (and to my ears as well) the Asgard 2 is better.


----------



## MrPanda

Can an Asgard 2 power a HifiMan 500 or 560?  Thanks


----------



## Defiant00

mrpanda said:


> Can an Asgard 2 power a HifiMan 500 or 560?  Thanks




Yes, it has more than enough power for either of those.


----------



## Kozic

mrpanda said:


> Can an Asgard 2 power a HifiMan 500 or 560?  Thanks


I would go as far to say it was made with them (and others like them) in mind.


----------



## StanD

mrpanda said:


> Can an Asgard 2 power a HifiMan 500 or 560?  Thanks


 
 I use my Asgard 2 and my HE-500's all the time, it's a first rate experience. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Highly recommended.


----------



## TeddyShot

I'm not sure if I'm going to go with the Asgard 2 after all  I just checked and it appears I'm going to be charged sales tax since I live in California. At that rate it comes out to $280, at which point it loses some value for me.


----------



## StanD

teddyshot said:


> I'm not sure if I'm going to go with the Asgard 2 after all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 How about a Magni 2 Uber?


----------



## TeddyShot

stand said:


> How about a Magni 2 Uber?




The main reason I want the Asgard 2 is because of the large upgrade it will bring over my Cayin C5. I don't think a Magni 2 Uber is worth it, especially since I'll probably get charged tax for that too.


----------



## TeddyShot

How would you guys rate the Schiit Lyr 2 with the 650s? And how does it compare to the Asgard 2 and Valhalla 2?


----------



## jeremy205100

I haven't heard the Lyr or Valhalla but even at $280 I would still say the Asgard 2 is worth it. It can handle the vast majority of headphones you can throw at it, it is built like a tank, and the fact that you're so close to them means you'll get it even faster. 
  
 I took a chance on it thinking there was a 50/50 chance I'd send it back since I'd never heard it, but it was better than products I demoed at nearby audio stores costing almost twice as much. Still happy a year later.


----------



## knorris908

jeremy205100 said:


> I haven't heard the Lyr or Valhalla but even at $280 I would still say the Asgard 2 is worth it. It can handle the vast majority of headphones you can throw at it, it is built like a tank, and the fact that you're so close to them means you'll get it even faster.
> 
> I took a chance on it thinking there was a 50/50 chance I'd send it back since I'd never heard it, but it was better than products I demoed at nearby audio stores costing almost twice as much. Still happy a year later.


 

 +1  Love my ASGARD 2.  Not quite a year into them, but getting there, and they've never failed to impress me or family/friends when they visit.  (Full range of Classical fans to "Bass-Head" nephews and nieces.)  Classical/Vocals sounds incredible with the Sennheiser HD-650s (HARD TO FIND AN AMP THAT DRIVES THESE WELL!)  The J-POP, K-POP, DUB-STEP, House/Trance, and American POP listening kids love the Photive PH-BTX6 headphones with the ASGARD 2.  I am awaiting delivery of a Pair of JVC HA-SZ2000s to REALLY get the most out of this amp with that "bass-heavy" kind of music.  Then it will just blow their minds!  (I'm going to have to chain the JVCs down to prevent them from "growing legs" for when the kids want to "borrow them" to let their friends listen!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 For anything else, The Koss PortaPros, VMODA BASS FREQs, or UE Super.Fi 3s work beautifully on the "LOW GAIN" setting.
  
 Hopefully that gives you an idea of the breadth of musical application that the ASGARD 2s excel at.


----------



## TeddyShot

jeremy205100 said:


> I haven't heard the Lyr or Valhalla but even at $280 I would still say the Asgard 2 is worth it. It can handle the vast majority of headphones you can throw at it, it is built like a tank, and the fact that you're so close to them means you'll get it even faster.
> 
> I took a chance on it thinking there was a 50/50 chance I'd send it back since I'd never heard it, but it was better than products I demoed at nearby audio stores costing almost twice as much. Still happy a year later.




I found out I can buy the Asgard 2 from Cloth and Metal (a dealer listed on Schiit's website) for $267. They are charging tax since they are located in California but shipping is free. Oh well, too bad I already purchased a Lyr 2. Got it for $325 in "Like New" condition.


----------



## aberberich

aberberich said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm picking up an Asgard 2 and was wondering. Will my ATH-AD700's and ATH-A900x's benefit from it? Currently I am running both headphones off a fiio e10. Should there be noticeable improvement when I plug into say an Asgard2/Modi2 stack?
> 
> thanks!


 

 Just wanted to comment on this as I received my Asgard2 yesterday. It offers really nice improvements on my 900s. The base is much more punchy than it was and a lot less bloated. Also the mids seems to be better separated from the lows (where as on the e10 they seemed to bleed together). Its running off a modi DAC which is a huge improvement over the built in DAC on the e10. I'm already eyeing some higher ohm cans to get the most out of my Asgard, some DT-990's or maybe some HD650s perhaps!


----------



## genclaymore

stand said:


> I use my Asgard 2 and my HE-500's all the time, it's a first rate experience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Agreed, I been enjoying my HE-500 and the Asgard 2 thru my bifrost uber.  The best headphone and amp I ever gotten. Kind of wish I did this from the start and skipped the T90 and little dot MK2.


----------



## StanD

Quote


stand said:


> I use my Asgard 2 and my HE-500's all the time, it's a first rate experience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 :


genclaymore said:


> Agreed, I been enjoying my HE-500 and the Asgard 2 thru my bifrost uber.  The best headphone and amp I ever gotten. Kind of wish I did this from the start and skipped the T90 and little dot MK2.


 
 I also happen to feed my Asgard 2 from a Bifrost Uber USB. It's a winning combination. I use my HE-500 and HD600's with this chain and am extremely happy with it.


----------



## DangerToast

stand said:


> I also happen to feed my Asgard 2 from a Bifrost Uber USB. It's a winning combination. I use my HE-500 and HD600's with this chain and am extremely happy with it.


 
  
 I've been using my asgard 2 with a xonar dx and loving it, but got tired of the interference that comes from using an internal soundcard, so I ordered one of the new modi 2 ubers. I also have an HE-400i in the mail. I hope I get as much enjoyment from them as you do with the bifrost uber and the HE-500!


----------



## StanD

dangertoast said:


> I've been using my asgard 2 with a xonar dx and loving it, but got tired of the interference that comes from using an internal soundcard, so I ordered one of the new modi 2 ubers. I also have an HE-400i in the mail. I hope I get as much enjoyment from them as you do with the bifrost uber and the HE-500!


 
 The Modi 2 Uber looks like the deal of the century. If Schiit does as they always do, you should sporting a Schiit eating grin pretty soon.


----------



## wafflezz

stand said:


> The Modi 2 Uber looks like the deal of the century. If Schiit does as they always do, you should sporting a Schiit eating grin pretty soon.


 
 Even the normal Modi 2 (assuming that Schiit isn't lying about specs) should be completely transparent to the human ears.


----------



## StanD

wafflezz said:


> Even the normal Modi 2 (assuming that Schiit isn't lying about specs) should be completely transparent to the human ears.


 
 I ended up ordering a Modi 2 Uber yesterday to use in another room at home. I'll compare it to my Bifrost Uber USB. At $150 it's hard to resist.


----------



## RickB

stand said:


> I ended up ordering a Modi 2 Uber yesterday to use in another room at home. I'll compare it to my Bifrost Uber USB. At $150 it's hard to resist.


 

 I got my Modi 2U yesterday. It seems to be somewhat better than the Modi 1, maybe a 5% increase in sound quality by my reckoning. The aluminum chassis is nice, though there are machining marks on either side on mine. It's hard to see, though.
  
 The thing to get used to is the different looking finish stacked on top of my Wyrd.


----------



## alexnishi

hey guys!
  
 I'm new to this thread... 
  
 I recently acquired a Philips Fidelio X2 and although it is fairly easy to drive, I'd like to be able to enjoy the most out of them!
  
 I am considering buying the Asgard 2. It's right on the sweet spot of what I'd like to spend on an amp. A little more juice than the Magni, but not as expensive!
 I usally listen my Fidelio X2 through my Meridian Explorer (which I'll use as a DAC for the Asgard 2).
  
 I also have a Unique Melody Mentor, my CIEM. Can any experienced member tell me more how this amp pairs with sensitive IEMs?
  
 Also, any news on a future "Asgard 3"? 
  
 Thank you for your help!


----------



## madwolfa

alexnishi said:


> I also have a Unique Melody Mentor, my CIEM. Can any experienced member tell me more how this amp pairs with sensitive IEMs?


 
  
 I'm using my Asgard 2 with SE846 IEMs - that's as sensitive as it gets - without any problems.


----------



## KLJTech

Though I don't own the Unique Melody Mentor IEM's with the High and Low Gain switch on the back it makes it very easy to match the Asgard 2 with whatever headphone or IEM you're using. I use the A2 with my Westone W40's and Klipsch X10's with zero background noise yet it has no problem at all driving the planar HE-500's as well. 
 Good luck!


----------



## 416288

Is the Asgard 2 still worth a purchase now that the Magni 2 Uber is out?
  
 I was going to pull the trigger on one, but now I feel like holding out for an Asgard 3.
  
 But how would you even improve on the Asgard 2?  It's pretty rock solid from all the impressions I've read this far.


----------



## madwolfa

l33tpeas said:


> Is the Asgard 2 still worth a purchase now that the Magni 2 Uber is out?
> 
> I was going to pull the trigger on one, but now I feel like holding out for an Asgard 3.
> 
> But how would you even improve on the Asgard 2?  It's pretty rock solid from all the impressions I've read this far.


 
  
 Asgard 2 is a superb, extremely versatile amplifier with most simple and pure design (class A) of anything else in Schiit's lineup. If you're a purist like me - you would appreciate that. Admittedly, at this moment, Magni 2 Uber is a better value of two (if you are looking for _value_ first of all). but if you're looking for no compromise performance - get Asgard 2. It also looks ace in stack with Bifrost.
  
 Regarding Asgard 3 - I wouldn't hold my breath, not in 2015 anyway (Jason made it clear).


----------



## genclaymore

Never know might change his mind, its the start of 2015 so any thing can happen.


----------



## madwolfa

genclaymore said:


> and if a A3 came out out of no where, i would be mad as i didn't have my A2 that long. like 3 weeks.


 
  
 According to Jason, there was a lot to improve in Asgard 1. Not so much in Asgard 2, so it's here to stay.. for a while.


----------



## KLJTech

I use single-ended IC's so for me it's a fantastic amp. I've mentioned it before, but a fellow music lover/crackpot/audiophile/nutcase buddy brought over his $800 Musical Fidelity headphone amp and we both agreed (using several sets of headphones with music we were both familiar with) that the Asgard 2 sounds better...runs warmer (like Class A should) but to both of us thought it sounded better. The MF is a great amp but _in my opinion_, the $249 A2 is better.


----------



## reddog

kljtech said:


> I use single-ended IC's so for me it's a fantastic amp. I've mentioned it before, but a fellow music lover/crackpot/audiophile/nutcase buddy brought over his $800 Musical Fidelity headphone amp and we both agreed (using several sets of headphones with music we were both familiar with) that the Asgard 2 sounds better...runs warmer (like Class A should) but to both of us it sounds better. The MF is a great amp but _in my opinion_, the $249 A2 is better.



The way you describe the A2, I might get one for porch, so I can jam out and watch the river otters, that have migrated into the area.


----------



## KLJTech

reddog said:


> The way you describe the A2, I might get one for porch, so I can jam out and watch the river otters, that have migrated into the area.


 
  
 My uncle has river otters in the stream that runs behind his house and those things are a trip...I use to take my oldest son (just a boy then) down to the dock and watch them for an hour or so every time we were there. I don't mean to overstate how good the A2 is as a headphone amp yet my honest opinion is IF it were priced higher it would be taken more seriously...which is a shame. 
  
 It makes for a very sweet sounding preamp as well. I've always been a fan of passive preamps _in the right setup_ yet the Asgard 2 replaced a very nice Creek OBH-22 as my office preamp as it sounds just as neutral/clean but has better dynamics. It's hard to beat a great sounding Class "A" headphone amp for IEM's and planar full-size can's plus a wonderful sounding preamp to boot, all for $250. I bet the otters would come around more often...or hang out longer.


----------



## reddog

Sweet I will order one soon , and then I will save up for the Yggdrasil. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## KLJTech

I hope you enjoy yours as much as I do mine. I still love my Lyr but I use the Asgard 2 more...


----------



## scizzro

Seriously considering downgrading my Lyr 2 to an Asgard 2 or Magni Uber. I A/B'd the Lyr with a gen 1 Magni and couldn't tell the difference, even with good tubes. I will probably get an LCD2 in the future, if the A2 is fine driving them and other TOTL phones, I just don't understand why more expensive amps are available. As a newer user, I thought more money meant better sound when I ordered the Lyr.


----------



## madwolfa

scizzro said:


> Seriously considering downgrading my Lyr 2 to an Asgard 2 or Magni Uber. I A/B'd the Lyr with a gen 1 Magni and couldn't tell the difference, even with good tubes. I will probably get an LCD2 in the future, if the A2 is fine driving them and other TOTL phones, I just don't understand why more expensive amps are available. As a newer user, I thought more money meant better sound when I ordered the Lyr.


 
  
 In Schiit case, more money means more power. Sound quality wise they're all excellent and hard to tell apart.


----------



## StanD

scizzro said:


> Seriously considering downgrading my Lyr 2 to an Asgard 2. I A/B'd the Lyr with a gen 1 Magni and couldn't tell the difference, even with good tubes. I will probably get an LCD2 in the future, if the A2 is fine driving them and other TOTL phones, I just don't understand why more expensive amps are available. As a newer user, I thought more money meant better sound when I ordered the Lyr.


 
 Other than better build or fancier cabinetry or more wattage than one needs, I'd say that in most cases there's more $ than reason to much of this. Expectation and emotions weigh heavily into all of this. One still has to be careful because I'm sure it's not hard to find something that is either designed and or constructed poorly.


----------



## MrPanda

stand said:


> Other than better build or fancier cabinetry or more wattage than one needs, I'd say that in most cases there's more $ than reason to much of this. Expectation and emotions weigh heavily into all of this. One still has to be careful because I'm sure it's not hard to find something that is either designed and or constructed poorly.


 
  
 Can an Asgard 2 power the Audeze planars?   I've been really happy with my Asgard 2, but the most challenging headphone I've tried with it is an AKG 340, which isn't perhaps an ideal pairing.  Asgard 2 is terrific with my AKG K712's and all the traditional dynamic phones I've tried with it.


----------



## scizzro

mrpanda said:


> Can an Asgard 2 power the Audeze planars?   I've been really happy with my Asgard 2, but the most challenging headphone I've tried with it is an AKG 340, which isn't perhaps an ideal pairing.  Asgard 2 is terrific with my AKG K712's and all the traditional dynamic phones I've tried with it.


 
 All of the Audeze LCD cans have an "Optimal Power Requirement" of 1-4W. Their impedences differ, the LCD2/3 are the hardest to drive with 50Ohm impedences. The A2 puts out 1WPC @ 50Ohms. The Lyr 2 puts out 4WPC @ 50Ohms. Whether or not that would relate to an audible difference, I don't know. 1WPC is still in the optimal zone.


----------



## StanD

mrpanda said:


> Can an Asgard 2 power the Audeze planars?   I've been really happy with my Asgard 2, but the most challenging headphone I've tried with it is an AKG 340, which isn't perhaps an ideal pairing.  Asgard 2 is terrific with my AKG K712's and all the traditional dynamic phones I've tried with it.


 
 The A2 works perfectly fine with my HE-500's. Unless the particular LCD *truly* requires more than 1W, I see no problems. Many people make claims for wattage that will never be used, even on peaks. What's not to be used is not needed. The A2 can deliver its power cleanly and without issues. If you ask me, this audio thing is overloaded with stories. I think this pairing thing is overrated because I don't think an Amp is going to change the character of a headphone, barring a rotten amp that will degrade it.
 Many report that the 340's have issues with treble and can be strident. Two links below:
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/two-vintage-akg-headphones-k240-sextett-and-k340-electrostatic-dynamic-page-2
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/more-diy-orthos-and-two-akg-k-340-page-2


----------



## madwolfa

mrpanda said:


> Can an Asgard 2 power the Audeze planars?


 
  
 If that tells you anything... I'm using my LCD-2F with the volume pot around 9 am on high gain. That's plenty enough in my book.


----------



## Koolpep

scizzro said:


> Seriously considering downgrading my Lyr 2 to an Asgard 2 or Magni Uber. I A/B'd the Lyr with a gen 1 Magni and couldn't tell the difference, even with good tubes. I will probably get an LCD2 in the future, if the A2 is fine driving them and other TOTL phones, I just don't understand why more expensive amps are available. As a newer user, I thought more money meant better sound when I ordered the Lyr.


 

 Listening at home with my HE-400 and HD598 - had Asgard (one of the first) wanted to upgrade to Lyr, bought Magni 2 Uber and will now sell the Asgard. It's all I need....Funny enough.
 My T90 with the Bottlehead Crack in the office is a different ballgame  
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## madwolfa

Audeze LCD-2F is 70 Ohm with 93 dB/mW sensitivity. Asgard's 1W (and that's RMS, not peak power) would be enough to drive them to 123 dB. That's 3 dB higher than threshold of pain.
  
 So unless you're trying to drive something like HE-6 into a pain territory - you will be fine with Asgard 2 and any other headphone out there.


----------



## MrPanda

Thanks Stan...
  
  
    K340's are kind of a unique animal.  To me, AKG phones generally seem a bit bright, --some folks recommend a tube amp to 'soften' the sound.  I just stuck with the Asgard 2 since it's very clean, noise free, and seems transparent to me.  I really like the K340's for some things, but the K712's have more lower bass extension and have a more coherent imaging.  I'm trying out a pair of Fidelio X2's this weekend, I'm curious about them.  I think my next big move might be to Audeze planars...


----------



## StanD

mrpanda said:


> Thanks Stan...
> 
> 
> K340's are kind of a unique animal.  To me, AKG phones generally seem a bit bright, --some folks recommend a tube amp to 'soften' the sound.  I just stuck with the Asgard 2 since it's very clean, noise free, and seems transparent to me.  I really like the K340's for some things, but the K712's have more lower bass extension and have a more coherent imaging.  I'm trying out a pair of Fidelio X2's this weekend, I'm curious about them.  I think my next big move might be to Audeze planars...


 
 I'm a fan of Planars and have a pair of HE-500's which I enjoy very much. My Asgard 2 does an excellent job of driving them. Have you been able to spend some time listening to Planars?


----------



## MrPanda

I'm hoping to check out the HifiMan's soon....   From what I've read, they have the sound signature I'm looking for.  I'm mostly a classical listener, and very few things do organ and symphonic strings well...  I had Stax Lambda's which were great on strings, but really couldn't get the bass extension I was looking for.


----------



## StanD

mrpanda said:


> I'm hoping to check out the HifiMan's soon....   From what I've read, they have the sound signature I'm looking for.  I'm mostly a classical listener, and very few things do organ and symphonic strings well...  I had Stax Lambda's which were great on strings, but really couldn't get the bass extension I was looking for.


 
 I suspect that the bass extension of planars will do very well with organ music. Here's to the roar of big pipes.


----------



## hennezzy

How does the asgard2 sound with the beyerdynamic t1?


----------



## Azsori

hennezzy said:


> How does the asgard2 sound with the beyerdynamic t1?


 
  
  
 I am also interested in this pairing.  Just got an Asgard 2, and I like it very much with my old school DT 880's.  Was thinking of upgrading to a T1.  Not sure if I can get by with Modi 2 Uber and Asgard 2; was looking at the Oppo HA-1.


----------



## reddog

I finally ordered a Asgard 2 for my back porch. Plan to use it for my Beyerdynamic Dt 880 600 ohm cans and my Alpha Prime's. I will use this listening station to watch the river otters roaming my neighborhood as well as a family of pesky raccoons. Laters all, hope everyone has a good time jamming out.
P.s Schiit Audio rocks.
Andrew Reddog Jones.


----------



## HPiper

reddog said:


> I finally ordered a Asgard 2 for my back porch. Plan to use it for my Beyerdynamic Dt 880 600 ohm cans and my Alpha Prime's. I will use this listening station to watch the river otters roaming my neighborhood as well as a family of pesky raccoons. Laters all, hope everyone has a good time jamming out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You must live in a very cool house in a very cool area.


----------



## reddog

hpiper said:


> You must live in a very cool house in a very cool area.



 Thanks My house boarders on a wilderness strip, that boarders three ponds and a small swamp, that has become a oasis for the displaced wildlife, from all the development. I am very surprised about the otters, but wildlife officials say there are more otters in suburbia, than in the wild. Furthermore all the lakes are restocked with fish, so the wild fowl can eat. Sorry I got off topic but I love wildlife and concerned their ecosystem.. My Asgard 2 will be delivered on Monday, I can not wait lol.


----------



## jgreen16

reddog said:


> Thanks My house boarders on a wilderness strip, that boarders three ponds and a small swamp, that has become a oasis for the displaced wildlife, from all the development. I am very surprised about the otters, but wildlife officials say there are more otters in suburbia, than in the wild. Furthermore all the lakes are restocked with fish, so the wild fowl can eat. Sorry I got off topic but I love wildlife and concerned their ecosystem.. My Asgard 2 will be delivered on Monday, I can not wait lol.


 
  
 I think you're going to like the Asgard 2, it's a solid amp. And, enjoy that wildlife. I wished I lived in an area that I could enjoy my music while watching nature as you describe. You're very lucky indeed!


----------



## wberghofer

hennezzy said:


> How does the asgard2 sound with the beyerdynamic t1?


 
  
 To be honest: not exactly that good. I prefer the Schiit Valhalla or the Lyr (I own only the first generation models of these amps) in combination with these headphones. The Asgard 2 sounds somehow thin and powerless, regardless of the gain setting. In my opinion the best match in this price range of Schiit amps for the Beyerdynamic T1 is the Valhalla. It sounds powerful and juicy.
  
 The best sounding amp I personally heard paired with the T1s is the SPL Phonitor 2, but this is quite expensive. If you like the SPL sound, an interesting alternative might be the → SPL Phonitor mini.
  
 Kind regards,
  
 Werner.


----------



## StanD

wberghofer said:


> To be honest: not exactly that good. I prefer the Schiit Valhalla or the Lyr (I own only the first generation models of these amps) in combination with these headphones. The Asgard 2 sounds somehow thin and powerless, regardless of the gain setting. In my opinion the best match in this price range of Schiit amps for the Beyerdynamic T1 is the Valhalla. It sounds powerful and juicy.
> 
> The best sounding amp I personally heard paired with the T1s is the SPL Phonitor 2, but this is quite expensive. If you like the SPL sound, an interesting alternative might be the → SPL Phonitor mini.
> 
> ...


 
 This is probably due to the T1's 600 Ohm impedance, which is more of an unusual case for most people using headphones. That's probably why you prefer the Valahalla or Lyr. The Valhalla 2 probably is a great choice for 600 Ohm cans. The Asgard 2 isn't really made for 600 Ohm cans as it can only deliver 190 mW at 600 Ohms.
 I didn't look at the sensitivity specs so I might be wrong about the power demands of the T1's.


----------



## KLJTech

I haven't heard the T1's on the A2 & Gungnir (gen2 USB) but with every headphone (mine and friends) I've tried the Asgard 2 has sounded very neutral and has had plenty of power. Yet as Stan pointed out the Valhalla 2 will put out more power (probably double or more) into 600 Ohm's and I'd be willing to bet that it would make one Hell of a sweet sounding preamp for a stereo amp/speaker setup. I need to grab myself a Valhalla 2 as I'd love to hear how well it works as a preamp in my office setup. I've been using the Asgard 2 at the office as my headphone amp and preamp to a Parasound Halo A23 and it does an incredible job...it's a ridiculous bargain. 
  
 Good luck!


----------



## Azsori

wberghofer/Stand - thank you very much, very helpful feedback, and confirms my initial concerns with the pairing.  I think I will rock the T1's with the Asgard 2 and hold out on upgrading my amp until the 2nd half of the year.


----------



## Charliemotta

How does the Asgard 2 compare in power and sound quality (not price) to the Magni 2 Uber.  Any input will help me decide. I want to do this ASAP.
  
 Thanks, Charlie   ♫


----------



## Mr Rick

charliemotta said:


> How does the Asgard 2 compare in power and sound quality (not price) to the Magni 2 Uber.  Any input will help me decide. I want to do this ASAP.
> 
> Thanks, Charlie   ♫


 
 Power outputs are very similar with the Magni U having a bit of an edge with lower impedance headphones. Distortion is lower on the Magni, .002% vs .008% on the Asgard. Actually, in blind testing I doubt you could tell the difference in SQ.
  
 I know, no help right?


----------



## HPiper

wberghofer said:


> To be honest: not exactly that good. I prefer the Schiit Valhalla or the Lyr (I own only the first generation models of these amps) in combination with these headphones. The Asgard 2 sounds somehow thin and powerless, regardless of the gain setting. In my opinion the best match in this price range of Schiit amps for the Beyerdynamic T1 is the Valhalla. It sounds powerful and juicy.
> 
> The best sounding amp I personally heard paired with the T1s is the SPL Phonitor 2, but this is quite expensive. If you like the SPL sound, an interesting alternative might be the → SPL Phonitor mini.
> 
> ...


 

 Agree with this I have not heard the T1 on an Asgard 2 but when I tried mine on the Vali I was unimpressed, but then I tried them on my Lyr and was blown away. Those phones really like, no, love power. The bass in particular really started to pop with the extra juice of the Lyr amp.


----------



## Charliemotta

Yes actually very much..not to to mention it's $100 less. They must be getting close to an Asgard 3 maybe?
  
 Charlie   ♫


----------



## Charliemotta

The only other amp I'm considering in the Matrix M-stage. It will be the Magni 2 Uber or the M-stage. Any thoughts on that?
  
 Charlie


----------



## KLJTech

hpiper said:


> Agree with this I have not heard the T1 on an Asgard 2 but when I tried mine on the Vali I was unimpressed, but then I tried them on my Lyr and was blown away. Those phones really like, no, love power. The bass in particular really started to pop with the extra juice of the Lyr amp.


 
  
 The Lyr is beast, it's the only amp I've yet heard that truly make the AKG K701's come to life (a lot more dynamic) and have the bass kick that for me they've always lacked. I have the original Lyr and for "my setup" the noise floor is a bit high unless I'm using planar magnetics or harder to drive headphones. I'm sure that has been rectified with the Lyr 2 a_nd to be fair the Lyr wasn't built for easier to drive headphones. _It's certainly one power and dynamic sounding amp. 
  
 Back on topic, the Asgard 2 is a steal at its price and would be probably be taken more seriously if it cost more. (please don't raise the price...gotta love a great sounding bargain)


----------



## Mr Rick

charliemotta said:


> The only other amp I'm considering in the Matrix M-stage. It will be the Magni 2 Uber or the M-stage. Any thoughts on that?
> 
> Charlie


 
 No experience here with the M-stage. Sorry.


----------



## reddog

My Asgard 2 has arrived and it's very nice, it runs my headphones better than my Yamaha Reciever. I use the Asgard 2, in my back porch, and it works perfect as a secondary listening station. I will mostly use my Alpha Prime's with the Asgard 2.


----------



## KLJTech

Good to hear that you're enjoying it! Keep those pesky otters away from it though or your headphones will get all soggy with river water. It's a well-known fact that otters love "Class A" amplification and planar magnetic can's.


----------



## reddog

kljtech said:


> Good to hear that you're enjoying it! Keep those pesky otters away from it though or your headphones will get all soggy with river water. It's a well-known fact that otters love "Class A" amplification and planar magnetic can's.



Lol. Otters are creatures of chaos lol. My cat really like my warm amp, on these damp nights lol.


----------



## DJBaila

Hey guys I'm selling my LNIB Asgard 2 in case somebody subscribed to this thread thinking about buy one is interested.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## reddog

My new Asgard 2 sounds very nice however it does not seem to hot. My lyr2 and Ragnarok run far hotter than the A2. I highly recommended the A2 to anyone who wants a nice solid state amp. The A2 runs my Alpha Prime's nicely, and I was listen to some Zappa, when I saw the otters making their late afternoon rounds.


----------



## Mr Rick

reddog said:


> My new Asgard 2 sounds very nice however it does not seem to hot. My lyr2 and Ragnarok run far hotter than the A2. I highly recommended the A2 to anyone who wants a nice solid state amp. The A2 runs my Alpha Prime's nicely, and I was listen to some Zappa, when I saw the otters making their late afternoon rounds.


 
 The temperature of the Asgard might have something to do with it's location. ( I see you sitting on your back porch wearing a parka. LOL )


----------



## reddog

mr rick said:


> The temperature of the Asgard might have something to do with it's location. ( I see you sitting on your back porch wearing a parka. LOL )



No it's a nice 65 out in Bradenton, Florida, though it will be in the low 50's later on tonight.


----------



## Mr Rick

reddog said:


> No it's a nice 65 out in Bradenton, Florida, though it will be in the low 50's later on tonight.


 
 My Asgard sits underneath my Valhalla and I run a small fan on a voltage regulator to pull away some of the heat. It's not necessary, but it makes me feel better. 
  
  65 is positively chilly. Currently 77 here in sunny So Cal. LOL


----------



## Tuco1965

mr rick said:


> My Asgard sits underneath my Valhalla and I run a small fan on a voltage regulator to pull away some of the heat. It's not necessary, but it makes me feel better.
> 
> 65 is positively chilly. Currently 77 here in sunny So Cal. LOL


 
  
 21.2 in the lovely north right now.


----------



## genclaymore

19 right now where I located,so i not worried about my asgarrd 2 and bifrost uber being hot. would be nice if they warm up my room as my apt has trashy windows. That makes the room feel like the window is open when its closed. Atleast the cold room helps with cooling off my overclocked computer.


----------



## reddog

mr rick said:


> My Asgard sits underneath my Valhalla and I run a small fan on a voltage regulator to pull away some of the heat. It's not necessary, but it makes me feel better.
> 
> 65 is positively chilly. Currently 77 here in sunny So Cal. LOL:evil:



Arg listening to " Hotel California" bloody nicer in California than Florida lol. I just wish both states had adequate traffic systems. Took me 3 hours to drive 4 miles to the beach err. To many cars not enough road , I am sure you folk in Calif have epic traffic too. Enjoy your beautiful weather and jam out.


----------



## reddog

I spent several hours today, jamming out with the Asgard 2, and I am very impressed. The A2 blows away the headphone outs, of most of my SS Receivers. Only my Pioneer Recieve's headphone SE out drives the AP'S as well as the A2. I feel the A2's drive my Alpha Prime's better than my portable Fiio E12's, but not by much. I highly recommend the Asgard 2, to anyone looking for a good solid state amp. Hope ever one has a great night jamming out.


----------



## reddog

Some pics of my Asgard 2, in my porch.


----------



## HPiper

I am needing another amp and high on my list is the Asgard 2. Did they ever completely solve the transformer hum problem? Is the amp completely quiet now while just sitting there. Secondly are there any headphones the Asgard just really doesn't work well with and which headphones does it work well with. I'll mostly be using some HD800's and 650 plus a Beyer T1.


----------



## wberghofer

hpiper said:


> […] Is the amp completely quiet now while just sitting there. Secondly are there any headphones the Asgard just really doesn't work well with and which headphones does it work well with. I'll mostly be using some HD800's and 650 plus a Beyer T1.


 
  
 Yes, the Asgard 2 is completely quiet. The noise floor of the first generation Lyr is much higher. I can’t talk about the Sennheiser headphones you mention, but the Beyerdynamic T1 sounds wonderful when connected to a Schiit Valhalla. Regardless of the gain setting the Asgard 2 feels a little thin and weak with the T1, but it works really excellent for example with the AKG K712 (62 Ω).
  
 I think high impedance headphones like the T1 (600 Ω) are not the best choice for the Asgard 2.
  
 Werner.


----------



## jellofund

I recently bought a Magni 2 Uber and whilst I was really impressed with it on the whole I found that with some tracks the treble/ upper mids (primarily cymbals and higher pitched guitars) became incredibly edgy and grating. 
  
 It could of course have been something else in the chain so I'm not trying to imply that the M2U itself is edgy. I just found it that way with my gear.
  
 My set up was PC->ODAC->M2U->Yamaha MT220 / FAD Pandora Hope VI. The MT220 was the worst offender (it does have some treble elevation) whereas the PH Hope VI is more balanced but was still problematic.  When swapping out the M2U for my O2 the tracks are far more tolerable.
  
 I'm now contemplating buying an Asgard 2 (2nd time lucky) instead but not in a position to audition beforehand and worried I'll have a similar experience. Wondered if there was anyone here who has owned or spent time with both and experienced a similar thing with the M2U (or M2)? If so, how did you find the Asgard 2 by comparison?
  
 Cheers for reading and thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## KLJTech

The quality or lack of quality of many recordings nowadays drives me crazy. You'll spend a small fortune (at least for me it is) on your home system and your portable setup and then you have to hope that the recording engineer/band knew what they were doing when they made the album/CD/music file you're listening to via said system. A great recording can make your entire system sound like it's been upgraded...a poorly made recording can leave you shaking your head. 
  
 I haven't heard the Magni Uber 2, but I have found that the Asgard 2 (in two different systems) does a very nice job of passing along the signal feed to it without imparting much of its own signature. I think it's very neutral sounding. Obviously no product is perfect yet I haven't found a better headphone amp/preamp at or near the A2's price. Good luck!


----------



## StanD

jellofund said:


> I recently bought a Magni 2 Uber and whilst I was really impressed with it on the whole I found that with some tracks the treble/ upper mids (primarily cymbals and higher pitched guitars) became incredibly edgy and grating.
> 
> It could of course have been something else in the chain so I'm not trying to imply that the M2U itself is edgy. I just found it that way with my gear.
> 
> ...


 
 It's not likely to be the Magni as it has a flat FR and distortion levels far below our ability to perceive.


----------



## Mr Rick

jellofund said:


> I recently bought a Magni 2 Uber and whilst I was really impressed with it on the whole I found that with some tracks the treble/ upper mids (primarily cymbals and higher pitched guitars) became incredibly edgy and grating.
> 
> It could of course have been something else in the chain so I'm not trying to imply that the M2U itself is edgy. I just found it that way with my gear.
> 
> ...


 
 I own both the Asgard 2 and the Magni 2U and I would be hard pressed to tell them apart in a blind testing. As mentioned above your source material is more likely to be at fault.


----------



## StanD

mr rick said:


> I own both the Asgard 2 and the Magni 2U and I would be hard pressed to tell them apart in a blind testing. As mentioned above your source material is more likely to be at fault.


 
 I own both an Asgard 2 and a Magni 1 and like yourself would be hard pressed to tell them apart in a blind test. In fact I've used an A/B switch with the and did not find any differences in treble or any other aspects of FR.
@jellofund if you listen to your setup, stop for a couple of minutes and listen at a different volume, you might be surprised at the outcome. Our perception of FR is influenced by volume.


----------



## jellofund

I'll reply properly later but didn't want it to appear like I was being rude and ignoring you. Just want to say a big thanks for the replies & all the input gents.
  
 It's really appreciated!


----------



## XERO1

kljtech said:


> The quality or lack of quality of many recordings nowadays drives me crazy. You'll spend a small fortune (at least for me it is) on your home system and your portable setup and then you have to hope that the recording engineer/band knew what they were doing when they made the album/CD/music file you're listening to via said system. A great recording can make your entire system sound like it's been upgraded...a poorly made recording can bring leave you shaking your head.


 
  
 Some things will never change.


----------



## SavantGarde

Anyone tried powering a pair of AKG K1000 with it (120 Ω, 74 dB/mW)?


----------



## Defiant00

savantgarde said:


> Anyone tried powering a pair of AKG K1000 with it (120 Ω, 74 dB/mW)?


 
  
 With both it and the original Magni as well, and it sounded surprisingly reasonable (with the usual disclaimer that my listening level may very well be half of what yours is, and it was at a meet, etc.)


----------



## SavantGarde

defiant00 said:


> With both it and the original Magni as well, and it sounded surprisingly reasonable (with the usual disclaimer that my listening level may very well be half of what yours is, and it was at a meet, etc.)




Nice  I usually drive mine with a single-ended tube amp, but got curious as to how they might sound with a single-ended solid state. I got lucky and found myself a Pass "Return of Zen" power amplifier yesterday (single-ended, single stage, class A MOSFET amplifier, 2 x 10 W @ 8 Ohms). I could have bought a used Asgard 2 instead, but the Zen amp was cheaper and is more powerful. Can hardly believe how clear the sound from this thing is, considering its rather high distortion levels. The distortion only manifests itself as a slight tubelike warmth. It's also completely silent when no signal is present, it's quite impossible to tell through the headphones if it's on or off. I haven't tried the Asgard 2, but I think the Zen could be a good alternative for people who need more power. You have to build it yourself, though, or buy it from somone who did.


----------



## Defiant00

savantgarde said:


> Nice  I usually drive mine with a single-ended tube amp, but got curious as to how they might sound with a single-ended solid state. I got lucky and found myself a Pass "Return of Zen" power amplifier yesterday (single-ended, single stage, class A MOSFET amplifier, 2 x 10 W @ 8 Ohms). I could have bought a used Asgard 2 instead, but the Zen amp was cheaper and is more powerful. Can hardly believe how clear the sound from this thing is, considering its rather high distortion levels. The distortion only manifests itself as a slight tubelike warmth. It's also completely silent when no signal is present, it's quite impossible to tell through the headphones if it's on or off. I haven't tried the Asgard 2, but I think the Zen could be a good alternative for people who need more power. You have to build it yourself, though, or buy it from somone who did.




I wish I had a K1000. Sadly, by the time I got into the hobby they had already entered into the "used and high-priced" category. Still one of my favorite cans that I've heard at meets though.


----------



## evanhindra

Hey guys, 
  
 quick question: If I have a pair of powered speakers connected to the RCA out, how do I control the volume of the speakers? On the speaker itself, or through the Asgard directly (and set the volume knob on the speaker to max)? 
  
 Apologies for the stupid question.


----------



## jeremy205100

evanhindra said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> quick question: If I have a pair of powered speakers connected to the RCA out, how do I control the volume of the speakers? On the speaker itself, or through the Asgard directly (and set the volume knob on the speaker to max)?
> 
> Apologies for the stupid question.


 

 It's really a choice of convenience. I set the speakers at a level that gives me a good range of control on the Asgard 2 and then just use the Asgard 2 to control the volume.


----------



## evanhindra

jeremy205100 said:


> It's really a choice of convenience. I set the speakers at a level that gives me a good range of control on the Asgard 2 and then just use the Asgard 2 to control the volume.


 
 I'm hoping to replicate a similar behaviour with the Asgard 2 from my current setup. 
  
 My current setup is Sony UDA-1, connected to unpowered speakers (via terminal cables); when I unplug any connected headphone, the DAC would switch the sound signal to the speakers. However, IT SEEMS that the volume is set "just right"; as in 10:00 on the volume knob is just right to drive the HD800; when I unplug the headphones, it sounds "just right" too on the speakers. Is this something I'd have to figure out the "sweet spot" between the volume on whatever powered speakers I will get (most likely something cheap like MAudio AV30) and the Asgard 2?


----------



## evanhindra

Sorry for the never ending nonsense from me…
  
 but what's the popular choice of speakers pairing with the Asgard 2?


----------



## RickB

evanhindra said:


> Sorry for the never ending nonsense from me…
> 
> but what's the popular choice of speakers pairing with the Asgard 2?


 
  
 The Audioengine A2s sound great with Asgard 2, but you can do better for more $.


----------



## 520RanchBro

evanhindra said:


> Sorry for the never ending nonsense from me…
> 
> but what's the popular choice of speakers pairing with the Asgard 2?


 
 Used the A2+s for a while and now I'm using Kanto YU5s, much bigger speakers and a bit bigger sound, sometimes they go on sale for around $200


----------



## oceans22

Hey guys, I'm running a Fiio Mont Blanc to my recently purchased HiFiMan HE400i & although it sounds good, I really don't have another amp to compare it to.
  
 The A2 is in my price range so would I really be stepping up in quality of sound? Or are they too similar?
  
 Sorry I'm still a newbie but I'm learning!


----------



## caml

I received today my Asgard 2 and would like to point out a couple of things regarding what's been said at the beginning of this thread, and which had me kinda worried while I waited for delivery.
  
 1) There is absolutely no discernible transformer hum at all, even with my ear against the chassis (this is the European 230 V version).
  
 2) It's a class A amp. It does get warm. But it's been on and in use for the last 5 hours and it's definitely not "hot" by my standards, on the top and on the sides of the chassis. The bottom is definitely hotter though. But IMHO heat shouldn't really be a concern to anyone as I don't think you could ever actually burn yourself.
 EDIT : surprisingly, it keeps getting slowly warmer and warmer even after 7 hours + of use. I wasn't expecting that and I must admit now that it's borderline hot overall, with a definite hot point on the right side near the front panel, if that is of any relevance to any one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm not concerned about it though as it's what it's supposed to do.
  
 As for a proper sonic review, I will leave it to others since I don't have much experience (if at all) with HP amps, and like I said I have only used it during one afternoon. The only other HP amp I tried was a Fiio E12. I had it for a week and returned it as I found it harsh to listen to and there was a constant noise floor with sensitive HPs, regardless of volume knob position. On the other hand the Asgard 2 is silent unless the volume knob is turned fully clockwise (with no music playing), and it sounds just proper. Transparent, no obvious coloration. Just what I expect from an amp.
  
 I must admit I bought it mainly for convenience reasons more than as an upgrade in SQ, as the HP out of my integrated home stereo amp (Yamaha AS-500) sounded already quite fine to me. However, the good surprise is that with the Asgard 2 the lows *definitely* hit lower and punchier. Almost scarily so on my V-Moda M-100, I might add. Due to the available power I guess. I learned here on head-fi that I'm a bass-head so I'm very satisfied with that ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It's very, very good sounding, but I can't really comment any further than that. It might sound more detailed overall, ie I seem to feel more into the music, I hear more of the recording room reverberation details, etc... but I'm not sure though, in all honesty it might as well be expectation bias. I'd have to do some proper ABX testing to tell any actual differences at this stage.
 Anyway I'm very happy with it, it does what it's supposed to and it does it well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And now the icing on the cake : it's even more gorgeous looking in real than in the pictures


----------



## wahsmoh

caml said:


> I received today my Asgard 2 and would like to point out a couple of things regarding what's been said at the beginning of this thread, and which had me kinda worried while I waited for delivery.
> 
> 1) There is absolutely no discernible transformer hum at all, even with my ear against the chassis (this is the European 230 V version).
> 
> ...


 

 Glad you like it. It's an awesome single-ended amp that is a real chameleon when it comes to different DACs. Its transparent and doesn't color the sound too much, maybe leaning on the warm side of neutral at best.


----------



## face2k

I have a question about the Asgard 2 preamp
How is the quality?
Is buying an integrated stereo amp for my speakers better than hooking the Asgard2 preamp to a power amp?


----------



## KLJTech

In my office system I use the Asgard 2 as a preamp/headphone amp with a Parasound Halo A23 and it sounds great. It's a Hell of a bargain.


----------



## evanhindra

Great sounding Amp! I was using Sony UDA-1/B (it's an amp/dac combo); and I immediately can tell the difference when using the Asgard 2 with TH900 and HD800. 
  
 However, the knob does get hot. It's like touching your steering wheel after your car is parked outdoor in a really hot day. *maybe alarming* but it doesn't burn or hurt you in anyway at all. It's also far less alarming than holding a hot coffee cup/mug.  
  
 Having said that, anyone ever tried to tame the heat on the volume knob? I'm thinking of sleeving it with some type of heat proof material, but I'm not quite sure what/where to look.


----------



## KLJTech

The warmth of the knob is there to remind you of all of that "Class A" goodness inside...don't worry about it at all. Enjoy your A2!


----------



## Mr Rick

evanhindra said:


> Great sounding Amp! I was using Sony UDA-1/B (it's an amp/dac combo); and I immediately can tell the difference when using the Asgard 2 with TH900 and HD800.
> 
> However, the knob does get hot. It's like touching your steering wheel after your car is parked outdoor in a really hot day. *maybe alarming* but it doesn't burn or hurt you in anyway at all. It's also far less alarming than holding a hot coffee cup/mug.
> 
> Having said that, anyone ever tried to tame the heat on the volume knob? I'm thinking of sleeving it with some type of heat proof material, but I'm not quite sure what/where to look.


 
 Here is the answer to your problem.


----------



## knorris908

evanhindra said:


> Great sounding Amp! I was using Sony UDA-1/B (it's an amp/dac combo); and I immediately can tell the difference when using the Asgard 2 with TH900 and HD800.
> 
> However, the knob does get hot. It's like touching your steering wheel after your car is parked outdoor in a really hot day. *maybe alarming* but it doesn't burn or hurt you in anyway at all. It's also far less alarming than holding a hot coffee cup/mug.
> 
> Having said that, anyone ever tried to tame the heat on the volume knob? I'm thinking of sleeving it with some type of heat proof material, but I'm not quite sure what/where to look.




My ASGARD 2 sits on the media shelf below our flatscreen in the loft. Coincidentally, it all sits directly under our ceiling fan, so that helps with the heat a little, but I have seriously considered setting up a little box fan, or one of those 3rd-party XBOX 360 coolers on the ASGARD 2 to see if it helps to keep the temperature down even better. But the ceiling fan keeps it cool enough that at least the knob isn't much warmer than ambient temperature. The body housing at the bottom is a different story though.... Wouldn't want to place it on "warp able" plastic for extended periods.

Just some ideas.


----------



## pldelisle

Thinking of buying the Asgard 2. I only have Sennheiser Momentum headphones for now, but planning in the future of getting other high-end Sennheiser such as HD598/600/650...
  
 Good choice for the price ? Is there any reason to go with a higher grade amp thank the Asgard 2 ? 
  
 Thanks !


----------



## Kozic

pldelisle said:


> Thinking of buying the Asgard 2. I only have Sennheiser Momentum headphones for now, but planning in the future of getting other high-end Sennheiser such as HD598/600/650...
> 
> Good choice for the price ? Is there any reason to go with a higher grade amp thank the Asgard 2 ?
> 
> Thanks !


If you want a SS amp with a good amount of clean power with a slightly warm sound the Asgard 2 is hard to beat under $500.


----------



## StanD

pldelisle said:


> Thinking of buying the Asgard 2. I only have Sennheiser Momentum headphones for now, but planning in the future of getting other high-end Sennheiser such as HD598/600/650...
> 
> Good choice for the price ? Is there any reason to go with a higher grade amp thank the Asgard 2 ?
> 
> Thanks !


 
 It's a great versatile amp, nothing to be concerned about, go for it. I'd take a serious look at the HD600's, they can be found on sale, often. The HD600's can be found the top of the pile of my headphones with my HE-500's. Both of these work wonderfully with my Asgard 2. Highly recommended.


----------



## Koolpep

pldelisle said:


> Thinking of buying the Asgard 2. I only have Sennheiser Momentum headphones for now, but planning in the future of getting other high-end Sennheiser such as HD598/600/650...
> 
> Good choice for the price ? Is there any reason to go with a higher grade amp thank the Asgard 2 ?
> 
> Thanks !


 
  
*EDIT: The following is of course not a fact but my subjective opinion, please treat it like that *

 The Asgard 2 will be fine for Momentum and 598 but for 600 and 650 there are better amps around....
 Take a look at my current favorite the Gustard H10 or the Schiit Lyr2 I had them both for a week and liked the H10 a bit more but could happily live with the Lyr2 as well. I do have the Asgard (not the 2) and it can drive all these headphones well, the Asgard 2 is an improvement (especially the gain switch, would he handy for the Momentum). If you want one amp you can probably throw 95% of all headphone onto, the Lyr2 is it (or the H10)....
  
 The Asgard2 though is no slouch, might be all you ever need as well. 
  
 Cheers,
 K
 EDIT: oops typos...also just put down the HE-560 and am listening to the Momentum again - still love these headphones (and you will be excited to hear the HD598 and 650 (I don't have the HD600 so can't comment)....


----------



## StanD

koolpep said:


> The Asgard 2 will be fine for Momentum and 598 but for 600 and 650 there are better amps around....
> Take a look at my current favorite the Gustard H10 or the Schiit Lyr2 I had them both for a week and liked the H10 a bit more but could happily live with the Lyr2 as well. I do have the Asgard (not the 2) and it can drive all these headphones well, the Asgard 2 is an improvement (especially the gain switch, would he handy for the Momentum). If you want one amp you can probably throw 945% of all headphone onto, the Lyr2 is it (or the H10)....
> 
> Cheers,
> K


 
 The Asgard 2 has more than enough clean power and headroom for the HD600's or HD650's to fry one's ears. IMO, any extra power serves no purpose as it will never be used. If one intends on getting an HE-6 the Lyr2 would be a good choice.


----------



## Koolpep

stand said:


> The Asgard 2 has more than enough clean power and headroom for the HD600's or HD650's to fry one's ears. IMO, any extra power serves no purpose as it will never be used. If one intends on getting an HE-6 the Lyr2 would be a good choice.


 
  
 Stan,
  
 not talking about volume or power but how the amp sounds. I have the Asgard and A/Bed it with the Lyr2 and H10 and also with the CEntrance DACMini CX. The Asgard is great - but the Lyr2 sounds much better *IMO. *
  
 Cheers,
 K
 EDIT: At my last meet I took my HE-400 and listened via balanced to the Ragnarok and Mjolnir - amazing. Both amps provide more power than the HE-400 ever needs but they sounded very noticeably different. I was quite surprised as I was expected to hear only a slight variation of the Schiit house sound. Couldn't decide which sound signature I liked more though, for that I would need more time....


----------



## Kozic

koolpep said:


> Stan,
> 
> not talking about volume or power but how the amp sounds. I have the Asgard and A/Bed it with the Lyr2 and H10 and also with the CEntrance DACMini CX. The Asgard is great - but the Lyr2 sounds much better.
> 
> ...


See you forgot the most important part "IMO" when talking about sound.


----------



## Koolpep

kozic said:


> See you forgot the most important part "IMO" when talking about sound.


 

 100% agreed - you caught me there.
  
 Corrected it. Gave you thumbs up.


----------



## StanD

koolpep said:


> Stan,
> 
> not talking about volume or power but how the amp sounds. I have the Asgard and A/Bed it with the Lyr2 and H10 and also with the CEntrance DACMini CX. The Asgard is great - but the Lyr2 sounds much better *IMO. *
> 
> ...


 
 IMO the big differences are in the headphones and unless an amp is defective or poorly designd, neutral is neutral. One needs to A/B with a switch to compare within seconds due to the short retention perion (about 4 seconds) we have. Otherwise we fill in details due to expectaion and other reasons. Not to say that many people enjoy fiddling with amps, etc. as it is a hobby.


----------



## Koolpep

stand said:


> IMO the big differences are in the headphones and unless an amp is defective or poorly designd, neutral is neutral. One needs to A/B with a switch to compare within seconds due to the short retention perion (about 4 seconds) we have. Otherwise we fill in details due to expectaion and other reasons. Not to say that many people enjoy fiddling with amps, etc. as it is a hobby.


 

 Stan,
  
 I agree with your statement. The biggest difference to the sound is surely the headphone. And I am totally with you in regards to the input switcher. Some "dramatic" difference I would have sworn I heard were *gone* once switching back and forth with an input switcher. Our human auditory memory sucks. Since that I always go with the expectation that there is no difference. Also - more expensive doesn't mean better sounding...and that is of course totally subjective. Just recently I compared two amps with a friend and he heard a way extended bottom end on one amp. To me - there was no difference. But he heard it and could identify the amps blind. I couldn't. 
  
 And to be honest - with some headphones, changing the amp makes no meaningfull difference. Others do react more. I spend a week with the HE-560 and it sounded really great from every amp I had. Very little differences between amps. The HE-400 though - way larger differences depending on the amp...
  
 Right now I am using the Momentum from a X5 & C5 combo - switching between the C5 and X5 directly there is a noticeable change in soundstage. Difference: the amp.
  
 Cheers,
 K
  
 EDIT: also neutral is indeed neutral but which amp is really neutral?


----------



## pldelisle

Thanks a lot Koolpep and all others for your opinion ! I think I'm going to get the Asgard 2. I'm already exceeding my budget with the Gungnir DAC so I'm going to be conservative and go with the Asgard 2.


----------



## Koolpep

pldelisle said:


> Thanks a lot Koolpep and all others for your opinion ! I think I'm going to get the Asgard 2. I'm already exceeding my budget with the Gungnir DAC so I'm going to be conservative and go with the Asgard 2.




Wowzers. That's a DAC. Have yet to hear it. Congrats. You should have a stellar setup. 

Cheers,
K


----------



## StanD

pldelisle said:


> Thanks a lot Koolpep and all others for your opinion ! I think I'm going to get the Asgard 2. I'm already exceeding my budget with the Gungnir DAC so I'm going to be conservative and go with the Asgard 2.


 
 You'll be very happy, good listening up ahead.


----------



## knorris908

pldelisle said:


> Thinking of buying the Asgard 2. I only have Sennheiser Momentum headphones for now, but planning in the future of getting other high-end Sennheiser such as HD598/600/650...
> 
> Good choice for the price ? Is there any reason to go with a higher grade amp thank the Asgard 2 ?
> 
> Thanks !





Probably nothing you haven't heard before, but so that you have another actual user's account... (And since one of your contemplated headphone models is the HD-650 which I use with my ASGARD 2.)

I am extremely pleased with my ASGARD 2 for a number of reasons:

- Has NEVER failed, been "quirky", needed special attention, or periodic reboots or maintenance. - It just RUNS.

- Great sound out of my HD-650s, (Most challenging headphones I have in terms of power consumption to drive and getting excellent sound from any source.). I have 5 legitimate amps (as opposed to just player sources.). And they sound the best on my ASGARD 2. (Surprisingly, they sound almost as good on my iFi IDSD Micro which is a portable of all things!)

- I leave mine on 24/7 unless we are going away. It has never over-heated in the summer, and unless I'm driving the HD-650s, it doesn't get THAT hot.

- Excellent build quality. If this fell off the shelf onto a tile floor, I'd be more concerned that it would destroy the tiles it fell on than if it was damaged itself. I'm not eager to put it to the test, but I feel very comfortable that the all-metal construction would outlast partially-plastic units. (The LCD is the only thing I see on it that ISNT metal!)

Considerations: it is a TRUE amp, and gets warm. No active fans to fail, just plain airflow, so make sure you place it where air can circulate. I'd avoid placing it on soft plastic shelving like what you might find in IKEA or department stores. I have mine on a tempered glass shelf and it looks awesome.


Other headphones I connect to my ASGARD 2 on a regular basis: JVC HA M55x (2 "his & hers" sets), JVC HA-SZ2000s. (The SZ-2000s are AWESOME with EDM, Club, Electronica, or any other bass-heavy music. These are BASS MONSTERS that feel like you are listening to a club's Heavy-duty speakers.) RS-180s. (Amped to the RS-180's own transmitter, so not getting the full benefit, but still nice.). KOSS Porta-Pros. Yes, I said Porta-Pros! They sound great out of almost anything. And for iems, I use VMODA bass Freqs or Super-Fi 3s with it sometimes when doing comparisons, but not often because of the short cord length. When the ASGARD 2 is on LOW gain, I get a fairly clean noise floor. But no, I wouldn't recommend this as a primary amp for sensitive iems. 


Thee you have it. I strongly recommend the ASGARD 2 if you want to get into higher-end listening but want to spend less than $1,000 on a GOOD headphone amp. I'm sure there is better out there for more money, and maybe even in the same price range, but I haven't heard them yet....

Good luck, and enjoy!

Ken N.


----------



## pldelisle

Wow !!! Thank you very very much knorris908 ! Will be definitively the Asgard 2 !!! thanks for this detailed opinion !


----------



## theblueprint

I drive two planars with my Asgard 2, the LCD2.2 and HE400, and it leaves me nothing to be desired. I see myself spending well over $1000 for my next solid state amp (Ragnarok please?), so this baby is staying with me for a while.


----------



## madwolfa

I've driven anything from super sensitive SE846 IEMs, cheap, but solid M50x, classic HD600 and HD650, to relatively power-hungry planars like LCD-2F without any issues. This amp is truly versatile...


----------



## chuck8403

Question for those that had both the original Asgard and the Asgard 2, if there much difference in the sound signature?


----------



## ginetto61

Hi !
 i have some questions
 1)  the bias is fixed ?
 2)  how much is the power consumption of the unit ?  and the power rating of the mains transformer ?
 3)  the fact that the transformer is directly mounted on the board is ok ?
 4)  anyone has thought about and external (and bigger) transformer mod ? i like in general the idea of external transformers to fight any vibrations and EMI issues.
 5)  is the Asgard 2 better than the previous model ?  i can buy one here but it is the older version.
 Thanks a lot.
 Kind regards,  gino


----------



## 520RanchBro

ginetto61 said:


> Hi !
> i have some questions
> 1)  the bias is fixed ?
> 2)  how much is the power consumption of the unit ?  and the power rating of the mains transformer ?
> ...


 

 1) bias is not adjustable to my knowledge. Do people adjust the bias on solid state amps? I've only ever done it on tube guitar amps and a few overdrive/fuzz pedals.
 2) 30w, no idea about the transformer.
 3-4) The amp sounds outstanding, no need to change anything with the transformer. I can pound on my desk and make it vibrate and the sound does not change, that mod might be interesting but entirely unnecessary. I can set my phone on it and have tons of other electronics next to it, no noise.
  
 I have not heard the first Asgard but people here have said it's marginally better, sound-wise. I think the upgrade was more for extra features (gain switch, pre out) than an overhaul of the circuit for a major SQ improvement.


----------



## ginetto61

520ranchbro said:


> *1) bias is not adjustable to my knowledge. Do people adjust the bias on solid state amps? I've only ever done it on tube guitar amps and a few overdrive/fuzz pedals.*
> 
> Hi !  well in a user manual of an amp i have i see some periodic checks of the bias
> But i have my point on bias that i do not say to not raise any issue.  Sometimes they exaggerate with bias. I said that. And the benefit in sound is very debatable.
> ...


----------



## pickerdd

Does anyone have experience using Grado PS1000e's with the Asgard 2? Good or bad?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Defiant00

pickerdd said:


> Does anyone have experience using Grado PS1000e's with the Asgard 2? Good or bad?
> 
> Thanks.


 
  
 Haven't heard those specific Grados, but the SR80i's I have (along with all my other cans for that matter) sound quite good with the Asgard 2.


----------



## pickerdd

Thanks for the reply. I have used my wife's SR80e's with my Asgard 2 and they definitely sound pretty darn good. I ordered the PS1000e after being disappointed with my 2 month old RS1e's. They are out for delivery, so I'll find how the PS1000e likes the Asgard 2 tonight.


----------



## Defiant00

pickerdd said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have used my wife's SR80e's with my Asgard 2 and they definitely sound pretty darn good. I ordered the PS1000e after being disappointed with my 2 month old RS1e's. They are out for delivery, so I'll find how the PS1000e likes the Asgard 2 tonight.


 
  
 Interesting choice to stick with Grado, hope you like 'em.


----------



## GeirOve

Im gonna buy the Aasgard 2, but I plan to use my computer as my source for music. Can I connect the Hegel Super USB to it?
  
 http://www.hegel.com/products/headphone/super
  
 And what will be the best DAC for the Aasgard? The Hegel or Modi 2 optical?


----------



## knorris908

geirove said:


> Im gonna buy the Aasgard 2, but I plan to use my computer as my source for music. Can I connect the Hegel Super USB to it?
> 
> http://www.hegel.com/products/headphone/super
> 
> And what will be the best DAC for the Aasgard? The Hegel or Modi 2 optical?


 

 It looks like you would need a simple mini-jack to RCA cable, (Though I am sure that some here will be able to recommend a brand or two.) to connect the Hegel to the ASGARD 2 as it is RCA-In only I believe.  I'd verify the levels, and see if I could set the Hegel to full volume and then regulate the listening volume with the POT on the ASGARD 2 so that you are not losing any digital bits that might get shaved-off by using less than full volume at the Hegel stage of your audio chain.
  
 I enjoy both my FIIO e17 and my iFi iDSD Micro with my ASGARD 2 when I use either unit as DAC-only devices amped by my ASGARD 2.  In my opinion, the iDSD Micro outdoes the FIIO e17 in terms of definition, tightness of bass, and clarity. 
  
 Your mileage may vary.
  
 Congratulations on your soon-to-be "new arrival"!


----------



## pickerdd

geirove said:


> Im gonna buy the Aasgard 2, but I plan to use my computer as my source for music. Can I connect the Hegel Super USB to it?
> 
> http://www.hegel.com/products/headphone/super
> 
> And what will be the best DAC for the Aasgard? The Hegel or Modi 2 optical?


 
 I use a Modi 2 uber as the DAC from my computer into the Asgard 2. It works very well. Sounds great with good quality audio files. I've toyed with the buying a Bifrost uber, but not sure of the benefits.


----------



## HPiper

pickerdd said:


> I use a Modi 2 uber as the DAC from my computer into the Asgard 2. It works very well. Sounds great with good quality audio files. I've toyed with the buying a Bifrost uber, but not sure of the benefits.


 
 I'll say two things, One: There are benefits and Two: Probably not really worth the increased cost. Bifrost sounds better in nearly every area though, that is for sure!


----------



## GeirOve

Thanks for your answers!
 Yeah, really want a better DAC, and better AMP aaaand  better headphones


----------



## pickerdd

hpiper said:


> I'll say two things, One: There are benefits and Two: Probably not really worth the increased cost. Bifrost sounds better in nearly every area though, that is for sure!


 
  
 Thanks for the advice. The PS1000e's sound pretty darn good with the Asgard 2 and the Modi 2 Uber!


----------



## RickB

I found another reason to prefer my Asgard 2 to Vali. As we get into summer, I've been feeling the heat coming off the Asgard more and more. I decided to try to switch to the Vali for a while, as it doesn't give off as much heat. However, I've been listening to more FLAC lately. And I find that on modern albums they are often too loud on the Vali. If I lower the volume below 9 o'clock, I get channel imbalance. I get no such channel imbalance on the Asgard, and even if I did, I could use the gain switch to use a higher volume control position.
  
 JRiver has volume leveling as an option which reduces loudness, but I find it makes the music sound muffled.
  
 I wish there was a program for FLAC like MP3Gain for MP3s.


----------



## rmoody

rickb said:


> I found another reason to prefer my Asgard 2 to Vali. As we get into summer, I've been feeling the heat coming off the Asgard more and more. I decided to try to switch to the Vali for a while, as it doesn't give off as much heat. However, I've been listening to more FLAC lately. And I find that on modern albums they are often too loud on the Vali. If I lower the volume below 9 o'clock, I get channel imbalance. I get no such channel imbalance on the Asgard, and even if I did, I could use the gain switch to use a higher volume control position.
> 
> JRiver has volume leveling as an option which reduces loudness, but I find it makes the music sound muffled.
> 
> I wish there was a program for FLAC like MP3Gain for MP3s.


 

 Would applying replay gain not do what you are referring to with MP3Gain? I tag all of my files, mp3 flac, whatever, with replay gain in foobar.


----------



## RickB

rmoody said:


> Would applying replay gain not do what you are referring to with MP3Gain? I tag all of my files, mp3 flac, whatever, with replay gain in foobar.


 
  
 I've never cared for Foobar too much. Is there a guide somewhere on how to apply replay gain with it? With MP3Gain, I adjust MP3 files to 92db. Is there a way to do the same thing on FLAC files with Foobar?


----------



## rmoody

rickb said:


> I've never cared for Foobar too much. Is there a guide somewhere on how to apply replay gain with it? With MP3Gain, I adjust MP3 files to 92db. Is there a way to do the same thing on FLAC files with Foobar?


 
 Add the files to the main window, select them all, right click, ReplayGain, select your mode (I use album by tag), ok. Let it analize, then apply.
  
 http://eolindel.free.fr/foobar2000/Replaygain.php
  
 This is the only reason I use Foobar, I use MusicBee for my player (too broke to buy JRiver).
  
 It seems that MP3Gain is an implementation or ReplayGain with some advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## RickB

rmoody said:


> Add the files to the main window, select them all, right click, ReplayGain, select your mode (I use album by tag), ok. Let it analize, then apply.
> 
> http://eolindel.free.fr/foobar2000/Replaygain.php
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for the info, I appreciate it.


----------



## pearljam50000

Humm the Asgard 2 is about 2 years old, is there an Asgard 3 around the corner?!


----------



## Byronb

Not this year, according to Jason.


----------



## pearljam50000

Damn


----------



## Defiant00

pearljam50000 said:


> Damn


 
  
 What does it not do that you're wanting them to add?


----------



## pearljam50000

Better SQ 


defiant00 said:


> What does it not do that you're wanting them to add?


----------



## KLJTech

What is it that you find lacking in the sound quality of the Asgard 2? What are you using as your source?


----------



## Defiant00

pearljam50000 said:


> Better SQ


 
  
 Maybe I shouldn't be taking this seriously, but if you are, then I guess the question is, where do you find the Asgard 2's SQ lacking, and compared to what?


----------



## StanD

pearljam50000 said:


> Better SQ


 
  
  


defiant00 said:


> Maybe I shouldn't be taking this seriously, but if you are, then I guess the question is, where do you find the Asgard 2's SQ lacking, and compared to what?


 
 This will be an interesting answer.


----------



## derbigpr

pearljam50000 said:


> Better SQ


 
  
 May I point your attention to this?


 Of it that isn't enough, maybe this?


----------



## pearljam50000

What I meant was, that every new model of an amp offers better SQ than the previous generations.
And because the"Asgard 2" is a pretty old model, the Asgard 3 should come out sometime soon, and I don't to buy the Asgard 2 just to find out that the Asgard 3 is being released 3 months after I bought the Asgard 2 , and offers better SQ for the same price.


----------



## KLJTech

pearljam50000 said:


> What I meant was, that every new model of an amp offers better SQ than the previous generations.
> And because the"Asgard 2" is a pretty old model, the Asgard 3 should come out sometime soon, and I don't to buy the Asgard 2 just to find out that the Asgard 3 is being released 3 months after I bought the Asgard 2 , and offers better SQ for the same price.


 
  
 You shouldn't let the fact that a newer version will be available at some point keep you from buying an amp that you'll enjoy for years.
  
 A buddy of mine got into home audio about the same time I did (mid-80's) and we will often share gear so that we get to try out more stuff than we'd be able to on our own. Long story short, we compared his new $800 solid-state headphone amp to the Asgard 2 and in each of our systems we both preferred the $250 Asgard 2. His amp sounds just fine, but the A2 sounds a bit more dynamic and spacious plus the A2 has a High and Low Gain switch that his amp lacks. The Gain switch comes in handy if you want to use IEM's or portable HP's with the Asgard.


----------



## pearljam50000

Thanks!
What headphones did you use?


----------



## StanD

pearljam50000 said:


> What I meant was, that every new model of an amp offers better SQ than the previous generations.
> And because the"Asgard 2" is a pretty old model, the Asgard 3 should come out sometime soon, and I don't to buy the Asgard 2 just to find out that the Asgard 3 is being released 3 months after I bought the Asgard 2 , and offers better SQ for the same price.


 
 And what can be dne to improve the SQ? The distortion of the Asgard to is already far better than humanly possible to perceive. Perhaps doubling the power (+3 dB) might be OK, however, it's already good enough for most purposes.


----------



## KLJTech

pearljam50000 said:


> Thanks!
> What headphones did you use?


 
  
 I used HE-400 & 500's, B&W P7's, Sennheiser HD 600's, AKG K701's and Westone W40 IEM's. He used Audeze LCD-2's, Sennheiser HD 650's and a pair of open back Audio-Technica's...can't recall the model but they're one or two steps up from the AD700's. He also tried a few pair of IEM's, but I'm not sure what they were. I know he has a couple pair of Shure IEM's but I don't know which models. 
  
 He had the Asgard 2 at his house for a couple weeks and then we listened to it at my office with the Gungnir as the source component. I had his headphone amp for the same length of time. If Schiit Audio charged more for the A2 I think it would be taken more seriously...which is a shame.


----------



## reddog

My Asgard 2 rocks, its small.so I can use it on the road. And more importantly it sounds great with a very natural/ transparent sound signature. I have used the A2 to run all of my headphones ( ATH-M50x, Beyerdynamic DT 880 600 ohm, MrSpeaker's Alpha Primes, to great success. And now I am using the A2 to burn in my HE1K. The HE1K sounds ok, and I have the A2 on high gain and the volume at 2 a clock, for the HE1K's to sound nice. The A2 is a very nice amp and its sad that its not taken seriously, because its priced too low. I find its a great bargain and I use it as a work horse, to burn in headphones. That way I can make the tubes for my lyr 2 to last longer.


----------



## KLJTech

Don't get me wrong, I hope they keep it at that incredibly low price, but you know that some will never consider it because of its low price point. Oh well, their loss.


----------



## TMRaven

Asgard2 isn't that old, and we're not talking computer electronics here, where something 3+ years old is quick to become obsolete.  The improvements made in audio are subtle and much more slow.
  
 Most of the improvements in Schiit gear comes from trickle-down technology from higher end products.  Bifrost users should look forward to trickle-down tech from Yggy.


----------



## pearljam50000

I read in several posts, that is kind of dark sounding, but I like neutral sound, others are saying it is too bright with the HD800 , which got me confused


----------



## wahsmoh

kljtech said:


> I used HE-400 & 500's, B&W P7's, Sennheiser HD 600's, AKG K701's and Westone W40 IEM's. He used Audeze LCD-2's, Sennheiser HD 650's and a pair of open back Audio-Technica's...can't recall the model but they're one or two steps up from the AD700's. He also tried a few pair of IEM's, but I'm not sure what they were. I know he has a couple pair of Shure IEM's but I don't know which models.
> 
> He had the Asgard 2 at his house for a couple weeks and then we listened to it at my office with the Gungnir as the source component. I had his headphone amp for the same length of time. If Schiit Audio charged more for the A2 I think it would be taken more seriously...which is a shame.


 

  
 Asgard 2 w/ Mike Moffat Theta Pro Progeny. It is better than the Bifrost Uber.. I will hang on to the Uber until upgrades eventually roll out


----------



## RickB

stand said:


> And what can be dne to improve the SQ? The distortion of the Asgard to is already far better than humanly possible to perceive. Perhaps doubling the power (+3 dB) might be OK, however, it's already good enough for most purposes.


 

 I suspect that what people mean by "improve the sound quality" is color the sound in some way. Make it more "tubey" or euphonic or something.


----------



## KLJTech

pearljam50000 said:


> I read in several posts, that is kind of dark sounding, but I like neutral sound, others are saying it is too bright with the HD800 , which got me confused


 
  
 I've never found the Asgard 2 to sound "dark" with any headphone I've used with it. In fact, I find it to be _extremely_ clean/neutral sounding. The A2 also makes a wonderful single source preamp and the High/Low gain switch makes it easy to achieve the right amount of voltage output for your powered speakers or stereo speaker amp. In my office system, I use the A2 as a headphone amp/preamp to my Parasound Halo A23 speaker amp. The pair work wonderful together and it's difficult to find true "Class A" preamp/headphone amp for only $250.
  
_I've never heard the HD800's_, but I have read that "some" find that it can sound a tad too bright with solid state amps. If you do a search here for the "best type of amp for the HD800's" you'll see some owners say that the HD800's can sound "too bright & analytical" (not my words) and that you're better off driving it with a tube amp. That may or may not be true, but that has zero to do with the quality of the Asgard 2, simply that it doesn't sound like a tube amp. If you're looking to drive the HD800's I would do a search here for amps that work best with those headphones, it's possible that a tube amp would serve you better with those headphones. 
  
 Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## 520RanchBro

kljtech said:


> I've never found the Asgard 2 to sound "dark" with any headphone I've used with it. In fact, I find it to be _extremely_ clean/neutral sounding. The A2 also makes a wonderful single source preamp and the High/Low gain switch makes it easy to achieve the right amount of voltage output for your powered speakers or stereo speaker amp. In my office system, I use the A2 as a headphone amp/preamp to my Parasound Halo A23 speaker amp. The pair work wonderful together and it's difficult to find true "Class A" preamp/headphone amp for only $250.
> 
> _I've never heard the HD800's_, but I have read that "some" find that it can sound a tad too bright with solid state amps. If you do a search here for the "best type of amp for the HD800's" you'll see some owners say that the HD800's can sound "too bright & analytical" (not my words) and that you're better off driving it with a tube amp. That may or may not be true, but that has zero to do with the quality of the Asgard 2, simply that it doesn't sound like a tube amp. If you're looking to drive the HD800's I would do a search here for amps that work best with those headphones, it's possible that a tube amp would serve you better with those headphones.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide!


 
 Yep, gotta echo this. Asgard 2 seems to really just let the headphones and source shine. I use it with IEMs and full sized headphones and it's the preamp for my Kanto YU5 powered speakers. Every headphone sounds a fair amount different and the amp does not seem to impose any specific sound signature.


----------



## TMRaven

pearljam50000 said:


> I read in several posts, that is kind of dark sounding, but I like neutral sound, others are saying it is too bright with the HD800 , which got me confused


 

 It doesn't sound bright at all to me with the HD800.  I'd categorize the Asgard2 as very even-handed with its sound-- very close to neutral.  I pair it with the Uberfrost, which is very creamy and maybe slightly on the warmer side, but who knows.
  
 The pairing of uberfrost/asgard2 with the HD800 is not bright at all.  In fact, I prefer the Asgard2 over the Valhalla2 with the HD800.  I find Valhalla2 slightly brighter and thinner sounding.


----------



## Koolpep

derbigpr said:


> May I point your attention to this?
> 
> 
> Of it that isn't enough, maybe this?


 

 Yes.
  
 It is amazing how you Schiit stuff manages this. On a meet last year I was swapping between Lyr2, Mjolnir and Ragnarok and each delivered a different sound - I didn't listen enough decide what I liked the most but the Ragnarok is a.m.a.z.i.n.g.
  
 I was expecting the Schiit house sound from all of them, but they distinctly had differences with my cans. 
  
 The Asgard2 is definitively a great amp - I enjoyed my Asgard (1) for a few years and was very pleased with it.
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## reddog

kljtech said:


> Don't get me wrong, I hope they keep it at that incredibly low price, but you know that some will never consider it because of its low price point. Oh well, their loss.



+1 Well said.


----------



## Defiant00

pearljam50000 said:


> I read in several posts, that is kind of dark sounding, but I like neutral sound, others are saying it is too bright with the HD800 , which got me confused


 
  
 Sounds like people might be describing their sources and not realizing it.


----------



## Kozic

I would say the Asgard 2 has a slightly warm clean sound with good power. So with dark sounding phones its dark and with bright phones its bright. No mystery there. The DAC and recordings play their part too.


----------



## pearljam50000

Any comparison of O2 with Asgard 2?


----------



## KLJTech

defiant00 said:


> Sounds like people might be describing their sources and not realizing it.


 
  
 Bingo.


----------



## knorris908

I believe that the past few posts reflect my opinon as well.
  
 Speaking only for myself, I have never found a tendency for my ASGARD 2 to ever be anything but neutral.
  
 I have 3 amplifiers I use primarily:
  
 FIIO e17, iFi iDSD Micro, & ASGARD 2.  Each more powerful than the last.  Each with a unique sound.
  
 Then based on my headphones, each provides me with what I seek, but in general I enjoy each one for any application.
  
 Reference analytic / bright side - AKG K550 & K545
  
 Warm with good detail - Sennheiser HD-650 & RS-180 has its own amp in the wireless base
  
 "General purpose" - Koss Porta-Pros (Under-rated/under-appreciated headphones in my opinion)
  
 BASS HEAD - JVC HA-m55x (General purpose thump) & HA-SZ2000 (EQ & Bass boost for ultimate bone-rattling bass)
  
 All three amps handle most equally-well, but differently with few exceptions. (FIIO e17's power doesn't really satisfy with HD-650s, and isn't as capable as the other 2 when in basshead mode, but is the ONLY "pants-pocketable" amp solution for travel.
  
 90% of the time my setup is HTPC --> iFi iDSD Micro (DAC) --> Schiit ASGARD 2  With either HD-650 or K550 attached depending on genre and source type/quality.
  
 Anyone feel differently?  I'm always on the lookout for new ways to try things.
  
 Cheers!
  
 Ken N.


----------



## pldelisle

After three weeks with my Asgard 2, I'm still fully satisfied. Really nice Amp. But I can't compare with others, it's my first headphone amp ever along with my Schiit Gungnir. 
  
 But my Sennheiser Momentum do not pull the full potential of the setup. I'm looking for a good pair of headphone. The whole thing is very warm to my taste.


----------



## knorris908

pldelisle said:


> After three weeks with my Asgard 2, I'm still fully satisfied. Really nice Amp. But I can't compare with others, it's my first headphone amp ever along with my Schiit Gungnir.
> 
> But my Sennheiser Momentum do not pull the full potential of the setup. I'm looking for a good pair of headphone. The whole thing is very warm to my taste.




I just got 2 AKG headphones that I'm loving with my ASGRD 2. The K550 is a bright and analytical headphone to me. Not quite as analytical as the Grado 225e was, but also not as harsh in the treble as the 225e was either. Now for REFERENCE, it is great. But if you want a bit more in the bass section, the K545 is almost as wide of soundstage, but brings more to the bottom end. By NO means bass-biased, but nicely fully on the bottom end. The only drawback is that the K545 is a MOBILE headphone, so the cord is quite a bit shorter than the one on the K550. (So I just move my seat closer). Both sound glorious with the ASGARD 2. They come in second to my HD-650s, but have the added advantage of being nicely-driven by my DX90 DAP where the HD-650s definitely need an external amp with more power. They sound pretty good straight from my iPhone 4S, 5, & iPad Airs, as well!

I was able to get my K545 for less than $125, and the K550 for less than $112 from AMAZON warehouse deals and ithe K550 arrived factory-direct from AKG, the K545 from factory refurb, but no retail box. (The box matters to me for $400-plus dollar headphones, but I'm not worried about it for these...)

To be honest, my HD-650s are still my favorites for "slow" music like orchestral/classical/dramatic soundtracks, but the AKGs are now my go-tos for pop, rock, or anything that has a fast pace to it.


----------



## Thenewguy007

Just bought the Asgard 2 & very satisfied with it.
 Very nice bump in sound quality from what i been hearing so far.

 I do have a few questions:
How how is too hot? How long should it be turned on?
  
 I don't want the insides short circuiting.
  
 Also, is there a proper order to power off the switch, unplug the headphone & the power adapter?
 I heard doing some out of order can lessen the lifespan.
  
  
 Lastly is the lo & hi gain switch on the back, it's there for high impedance headphones & low impedance, but I selected the hi option on a low 32ohms headphone & it sounded better & louder than on lo.
 Is setting it on 'hi" the best option for most headphones for the best sound?
  
 My headphones so far are:
 -Sennheiser HD600
 -Philips Fidelio X1
 -Audio Technica ATH-M50
 -Audio Technica AD700
  
 I'm guessing none of them need the 'lo' setting?


----------



## theblueprint

I asked Nick from schiit about the heat. He, and as Jason did before, mentioned that it's normal and wouldn't cause harm to any component inside. He said you can leave it on indefinitely if you wish, though I prefer to turn it on once in the morning and leave it on all day, turning it off before bed. Whatever floats your boat. 

There's really no correct way to pull out your headphones and powering it down, as schiit has installed a muting relay to ensure that nothing shorts out. Some people might say amp on first then inserting headphones (and headphones out first, then turning off), but it shouldn't matter. 

Regarding hi and lo gain, I use high gain for my power hungry planars (low efficiency headphones under 100 dB) and low gain for my dynamic headphones (efficiency over 100 dB). I find a slight audible hiss on my AKG K550 with the high gain, which disappears with low gain.

Enjoy your new Asgard 2! You'll love it.


----------



## Thenewguy007

Thanks theblueprint, nice to know my equipment is safe over prolonged use.
  
 On another note, everybody says these have more than enough power to drive the Sennheiser HD600, but when I plugged them in to the amp, they had a very mid level sound. I plugged in the cheaper Philips Fidelio X1 headphones & the volume coming from them was literally twice as loud.
  
 I'm not complaining about sound signature, just loudness. With the X1, I feel I'm getting my money's worth with the amp.  With the HD600, I feel the sound is definitely better than it is without an amp, but not the huge groundbreaking sound I was expecting. Especially not like I'm getting with the X1.
  
 Is that because it is 300ohms & theoretically amps with more power than A2 = more power to the headphones & louder sound for the HD600?


----------



## KLJTech

I leave my Asgard 2 on 24/7 and use low gain for IEM's and high gain for full size can's. The amp is a true "Class A" design so it is going to run warm to very warm/hot but the case works as its heatsink so your fine. Looking at your list of headphones I'd probably run all of them on high gain. Just enjoy your music and don't worry about it! 
  
 Have fun!


----------



## StanD

thenewguy007 said:


> Thanks theblueprint, nice to know my equipment is safe over prolonged use.
> 
> On another note, everybody says these have more than enough power to drive the Sennheiser HD600, but when I plugged them in to the amp, they had a very mid level sound. I plugged in the cheaper Philips Fidelio X1 headphones & the volume coming from them was literally twice as loud.
> 
> ...


 
 The A2 can drive a pair of HD600's to almost 123 dB SPL continuous. That's enough to listen loudly and have plenty of headroom. The HD600's are not as hard to drive as some people make it out to be. The A2 is versatile, I use it with my HE-500's and HD600's and am very happy with the results.


----------



## Thenewguy007

Strange that they aren't busting out high levels of sound like the X1 is through the amp.
 I haven't burned them in yet, but I can't imagine that will close the gap.
  
 I had the thought higher impedance = more power to drive = larger sound.


----------



## KLJTech

What are you using as a source to the Asgard 2 and do you know what it's output voltage is?


----------



## Thenewguy007

kljtech said:


> What are you using as a source to the Asgard 2 and do you know what it's output voltage is?


 

 I used my PC & my Sansa Clip.
 On both, the HD600 sound weaker.
 I tested my ATH M50 as well & it also sounded louder than the HD600.
  
 Not sure the voltage output, I have the power cable plugged directly to the wall.


----------



## Rem0o

thenewguy007 said:


> I'm guessing none of them need the 'lo' setting?


 
 It's the other way arround, none of them should need the "high" setting. You want to use low gain as much as possible and push the volume knob near max in that setting if necessary . Otherwise, you'll attenuate heavily a high power circuit with more noise and distortion, which is just silly when you think about it. Think of it as choking a V8 engine behind the worst air intake system, a tinny exhaust and putting a rev limiter on it.  You won't get the power of that engine while keeping it's high noise output and terrible fuel economy and so on.


----------



## Thenewguy007

rem0o said:


> It's the other way arround, none of them should need the "high" setting. You want to use low gain as much as possible and push the volume knob near max in that setting if necessary . Otherwise, you'll attenuate heavily a high power circuit with more noise and distortion, which is just silly when you think about it. Think of it as choking a V8 engine behind the worst air intake system, a tinny exhaust and putting a rev limiter on it.


 

 Correct me if I'm wrong but the high gain is for higher impedance headphones like the HD600?


----------



## Rem0o

thenewguy007 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but the high gain is for higher impedance headphones like the HD600?


 
 High gain pushes more voltage if you need higher volume, but it comes at a cost (higher noise and distorsion, among other things). If the volume you get at low gain let say at 3 o'clock on the knob is good, then you should stick there instead of going high gain at 10 o'clock (just an example). In that example, both will give the exact same power to your headphones, but the lower gain power should be cleaner.


----------



## KLJTech

thenewguy007 said:


> I used my PC & my Sansa Clip.
> On both, the HD600 sound weaker.
> I tested my ATH M50 as well & it also sounded louder than the HD600.
> 
> Not sure the voltage output, I have the power cable plugged directly to the wall.


 
  
 Make sure that your PC's audio Line-Out volume is set to max when feeding the Asgard 2. Using the Sansa Clip as a source means that you're amplifying the signal twice, once through the Sansa Clip and then that signal is being amplified yet again my the A2 (not good). Normally you want to send a Line Level signal (about 2 volts) to your headphone amp.
  
 I use the Asgard 2 just about every day and it's a great sounding amp, but it or any other headphone amp can only sound as good as the quality of signal you feed it. 
  
 Good luck! 
  
 Here's a very informative review of the Asgard 2 and Bifrost in which they drive Sennheiser HD600's with the A2:
 http://hometheaterhifi.com/headphone-amplifiers/headphone-amplifiers/schiit-asgard-2-headphone-amplifier-and-bifrost-uber-dac-review.html


----------



## KLJTech

thenewguy007 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but the high gain is for higher impedance headphones like the HD600?


 
  
 Correct, the low gain is for IEM's and high sensitivity/easier to drive headphones.


----------



## StanD

thenewguy007 said:


> Strange that they aren't busting out high levels of sound like the X1 is through the amp.
> I haven't burned them in yet, but I can't imagine that will close the gap.
> 
> I had the thought higher impedance = more power to drive = larger sound.


 
 No. Higher impedance is the result of a headphone's design. The  amount of power required is determined by the headphone's sensitivity. One needs a greater voltage swing and less current to achieve the same power level at a higher impedance. This has nothing to do with the resulting SQ.
 Power = Voltage2 / Impedance
 My HE-500's are low impedance and require more power than my 300 Ohm HD600's. None of this has to do with larger sound, by the way what do you exactly mean by that term?


----------



## pldelisle

kljtech said:


> Make sure that your PC's audio Line-Out volume is set to max when feeding the Asgard 2. Using the Sansa Clip as a source means that you're amplifying the signal twice, once through the Sansa Clip and then that signal is being amplified yet again my the A2 (not good). Normally you want to send a Line Level signal (about 2 volts) to your headphone amp.
> 
> I use the Asgard 2 just about every day and it's a great sounding amp, but it or any other headphone amp can only sound as good as the quality of signal you feed it.


 
  
 I have my MacBook Pro connected via USB to my Gungnir and Asgard 2. I use Amarra to play music.
  
 You say you have to put the PC audio line-out volume to max. If I do so, I get distortion in my headphones. I have to put the volume to -10/-15 dB to get a clean sound.
  
 Is it normal ?
  
 Thanks !


----------



## RickB

rem0o said:


> High gain pushes more voltage if you need higher volume, but it comes at a cost (higher noise and distorsion, among other things). If the volume you get at low gain let say at 3 o'clock on the knob is good, then you should stick there instead of going high gain at 10 o'clock (just an example). In that example, both will give the exact same power to your headphones, but the lower gain power should be cleaner.


 
  
 Thank you. Low gain on the Asgard always sounded better to me on my HD600 (smoother and more relaxed), but since I always saw opinions recommending high gain for them, I used that. I guess I should have trusted my ears more.


----------



## audionut44

I've been using my new-to-me Asgard 2 for a few days now and I'm quite happy with it. It's playing double duty as a preamp in my main listening system right now as I'm greatly simplifying my gear at the moment. It does far better as a preamp than I expected. Connected to my Arte Forma SS amp and DIY two-ways I'm getting a holographic soundstage and extremely neutral sound. Excellent dynamics as well. I'm only using an AirPort Express as the source for now. But I will soon be adding a DAC (Bifrost?) and a dedicated PC or streamer. I am primarily using Tidal HiFi as a music source.


----------



## Electrospin

Just got my Asgard II today.  Fairly new to the whole headphone amp thing.  Using it with a pair of Audio Technica m50X  Headphones.  I find it compares very well  out of the box with my old NAD 1300 Preamp that has a class A amp to power the head phones.  Using a Monoprice DAC connected to a Mac Pro via the optical digital out at the moment.   Very pleased with what I hear.


----------



## wahsmoh

audionut44 said:


> I've been using my new-to-me Asgard 2 for a few days now and I'm quite happy with it. It's playing double duty as a preamp in my main listening system right now as I'm greatly simplifying my gear at the moment. It does far better as a preamp than I expected. Connected to my Arte Forma SS amp and DIY two-ways I'm getting a holographic soundstage and extremely neutral sound. Excellent dynamics as well. I'm only using an AirPort Express as the source for now. But I will soon be adding a DAC (Bifrost?) and a dedicated PC or streamer. I am primarily using Tidal HiFi as a music source.


 
 I too am using an Asgard 2 for my preamp and all I can say it that it doesn't color the signal or do anything with it except give you gain while retaining the soundstage and dynamics of whatever DAC is connected to it. I'd imagine the only real limitation is that it is not balanced, and depending on your headphones you might experience better dynamics and slam with a balanced setup because there is more output.
  
 My Theta DAC has a passive boost of like +2db and so my Asgard 2 gains some power there as well. I have heard my Alpha Dogs balanced and them unbalanced and I can't tell the difference other than that balanced gets louder faster and it is harder to find a good volume balance if you use a stepped attenuator.


----------



## mrip541

I just received my Asgard 2 today. I've also had a Lyr 2 in my office setup for a bit. Do Schiit amps have a bass boost? My initial thought with the Lyr was, oh man the bass came alive! The more I listened the more I started to think it was an artificial boost.Now with the Asgard 2 it seems even more apparent. Maybe the boost is just done better on the Lyr? Maybe the tubes in the Lyr offset it with a bit of mid sweetness? Maybe I'm used to sub-par bass? Using the Asgard 2 as a preamp for my Audioengine 2s, as opposed to going straight from the Modi to the Audioengines, it sounds like I notched up a bass boost and maybe turned some mids down a few dbs. Kind of a V shape sig. The sound is great but maybe a bit thin until you get to the bass where it's boosted.


----------



## 520RanchBro

mrip541 said:


> I just received my Asgard 2 today. I've also had a Lyr 2 in my office setup for a bit. Do Schiit amps have a bass boost? My initial thought with the Lyr was, oh man the bass came alive! The more I listened the more I started to think it was an artificial boost.Now with the Asgard 2 it seems even more apparent. Maybe the boost is just done better on the Lyr? Maybe the tubes in the Lyr offset it with a bit of mid sweetness? Maybe I'm used to sub-par bass? Using the Asgard 2 as a preamp for my Audioengine 2s, as opposed to going straight from the Modi to the Audioengines, it sounds like I notched up a bass boost and maybe turned some mids down a few dbs. Kind of a V shape sig. The sound is great but maybe a bit thin until you get to the bass where it's boosted.


 
 I generally trust the guys at Schiit and their measurements show them to be quite flat. So no, I do not believe they have a bass boost.


----------



## Electrospin

520ranchbro said:


> I generally trust the guys at Schiit and their measurements show them to be quite flat. So no, I do not believe they have a bass boost.


 
 This goes along with my experience. Pretty well balanced to my ears.  I am new to this audiophile stuff, but it occurs to me that there could be more variables than just relative volume that might bring out or enhance portions of the music to the listener.  For what it is worth,  I do perceive an improvement in the clarity and separation of bass notes that makes the bass seem to stand out a touch more with the Asgard 2  compared to my NAD 1300.  Comparison is using the same Computer source, Monoprice DAC and Audio Technica M50X headphones.  Just a thought.


----------



## Shure or bust

Just picked up a Schiit Asgard 2. I have it paired with a Peachtree Dacitx and Shure 1840's. Not bad first my first headphone setup. Sounds amazing.


----------



## rmoody

shure or bust said:


> Just picked up a Schiit Asgard 2. I have it paired with a Peachtree Dacitx and Shure 1840's. Not bad first my first headphone setup. Sounds amazing.


 

 I have a Bifrost Uber/Gen2USB with Asgard 2 with Shure's sister 1540 (office use). Fun pairing. Are you in low gain or high? I'm low gain, the 1540 is easy to drive. The Asgard just does wonders with what it's fed. Welcome to the club(s)!


----------



## Shure or bust

Thanks. I am running low gain at the moment. 1840's are 65 Ohm impedance. I have $600 in everything at the moment. Probably won't ever upgrade for a long time. I will pick up a Loki for DSD next. I went glass optical cable and Blue Jean rca cables. Anyone run a low rpm fan to keep the Asgard 2 cooler ? Even the audio knob is hot to touch.


----------



## hifimiami

Using PSB NuWave DAC with "Regen USB" to Fidelio X2  low gain into Asgard 2 incredible sound!


----------



## Shure or bust

Anyone getting a clicking noise with amp plugged into the wall ? Something is cycling power.


----------



## Defiant00

shure or bust said:


> Anyone getting a clicking noise with amp plugged into the wall ? Something is cycling power.




I've never heard mine do that, you'll probably want to email Schiit.


----------



## Shure or bust

I think its the surge protector or maybe from the asgard 2 cooling down since it is a giant heatsink. I've narrowed it downtown DAC, amp or surge protector. Amp cooling down has to be it.


----------



## MarcelE

Not noticed it, but then again I only got the Asgard2 (together with the Modi2Uber) yesterday and since then a headphone has been on my head.
Enjoying it very much with my HE-400 in high gain mode.
btw: is it okay to put the Modi2 on top of the Asgard2? Because of the heat, not sure if those Modi2 'feets' will melt or does something to the sound.


----------



## Shure or bust

I wouldn't put anything on the Asgard 2. I barely can touch it most of the time due to heat. I hear standing it vertical with feet cools better.


----------



## MarcelE

You're right, I guess it's better not to put anything on it.
No problem, they're now side-by-side.


----------



## rmoody

marcele said:


> You're right, I guess it's better not to put anything on it.
> No problem, they're now side-by-side.


 

 I ran my Asgard 2 with my Wyrd and Modi 2 Uber stacked on top. Just off to the left side as you look at the front away from the vent area with no noticeable side effects. But also in low gain mode with low impedance cans so YMMD.


----------



## RickB

rmoody said:


> I ran my Asgard 2 with my Wyrd and Modi 2 Uber stacked on top. Just off to the left side as you look at the front away from the vent area with no noticeable side effects. But also in low gain mode with low impedance cans so YMMD.


 
  
 Just a question, would you say the Bifrost Uber into the Asgard 2 is an improvement in sound quality over Modi2U>Asgard2?


----------



## StanD

rickb said:


> Just a question, would you say the Bifrost Uber into the Asgard 2 is an improvement in sound quality over Modi2U>Asgard2?


 
 I have all three and suspect that one may not notice any difference, unless they really want to (expectation). The differences in SNR are so very small and distortion below what we can hear. The only thing with my Modi2Uber is when there is no music playing there is a small amount of noise in the backround when using the optical link. I've emailed with Nick previously and will get around to sending it back for service. The Coax and USB connections are quiet.


----------



## rmoody

rickb said:


> Just a question, would you say the Bifrost Uber into the Asgard 2 is an improvement in sound quality over Modi2U>Asgard2?


 

 I have to say honestly I did not notice much difference between the Modi 2 Uber and Bifrost. Now, moving from the Magni 2 Uber to the Asgard 2, yes, big difference. Clarity, power, soundstage, etc all improved. If I had to do again, I would have stuck with the Modi 2 Uber. But we'll see when/if Jason produces a multibit analogue output stage for Bifrost what happens because I'll be ordering that as soon as the budget allows.


----------



## theblueprint

Another Asgard 2 owner here. I was real close to buying a modi 2 uber (I found it scary close to the bifrost uber), but I came across a deal too great to be refused. But yeah, bought the bifrost mainly for a matching chassis and upgradeability (hopefully schiit comes through with the multibit upgrade soon).


----------



## earnmyturns

rmoody said:


> I have a Bifrost Uber/Gen2USB with Asgard 2 with Shure's sister 1540 (office use). Fun pairing. Are you in low gain or high? I'm low gain, the 1540 is easy to drive. The Asgard just does wonders with what it's fed. Welcome to the club(s)!


 
 Exactly same setup in my office, fed by a Synology NAS via a SoTM sMS-100 DLNA renderer controlled by BubbleUPnP on my Android devices), loving it. Before this, I was a speakers-only listener (Naim UnitiQute + KEF LS50s) except when traveling (iBasso DX90 + Etymotic ER-4PT). Mostly modern jazz, world, and classical. The only "negative" of the new setup is that it shows clearly that some otherwise favored recordings are sadly lacking in stereo imaging compared with the best in my collection.


----------



## RickB

rmoody said:


> I have to say honestly I did not notice much difference between the Modi 2 Uber and Bifrost. Now, moving from the Magni 2 Uber to the Asgard 2, yes, big difference. Clarity, power, soundstage, etc all improved. If I had to do again, I would have stuck with the Modi 2 Uber. But we'll see when/if Jason produces a multibit analogue output stage for Bifrost what happens because I'll be ordering that as soon as the budget allows.


 

 Thanks!
  
 And thanks for your replies, StanD and theblueprint.


----------



## audionut44

With the cost of the A2 on the used market I believe it's one of the best values I've come across.  I can't wait to feed mine with a decent source like the Bifrost.  I know the Modi 2 sounds close to the Bifrost but who can deny the Asgard 2 the matching chassis of the Bifrost?


----------



## pldelisle

I have an Asgard 2 since 3 months and could not be happier  Powered by a Gungnir though.


----------



## theblueprint

pldelisle said:


> I have an Asgard 2 since 3 months and could not be happier  Powered by a Gungnir though.




Wait until you actually upgrade your headphones. Your momentums (though a good set) are holding you back; there's no way you can truly appreciate what you really have until you take a step up.


----------



## pldelisle

Ahah I know !!! I'm looking for a pair of planar headphones : http://www.head-fi.org/t/775103/best-affordable-planar-headphones-for-schiit-gungnir-asgard-2
  
 But yeah, my Momentums are really the bottleneck of my setup.


----------



## rmoody

audionut44 said:


> With the cost of the A2 on the used market I believe it's one of the best values I've come across.  I can't wait to feed mine with a decent source like the Bifrost.  I know the Modi 2 sounds close to the Bifrost but who can deny the Asgard 2 the matching chassis of the Bifrost?


 

 Both my Asgard 2 and Bifrost Uber USB Gen 2 were purchased used. Don't feel at all like you are missing anything with a Modi 2 Uber and Wyrd, they are very very close. However, they do look nice stacked. Except for the Wyrd, need a Wyrd Uber. No difference aside from aluminum housing. One can dream.


----------



## audionut44

rmoody said:


> Both my Asgard 2 and Bifrost Uber USB Gen 2 were purchased used. Don't feel at all like you are missing anything with a Modi 2 Uber and Wyrd, they are very very close. However, they do look nice stacked. Except for the Wyrd, need a Wyrd Uber. No difference aside from aluminum housing. One can dream.




That's a great suggestion. Would look really cool too!


----------



## camui78

I am getting my brand new HiFiMan HE-400i in the mail early next week.  Right now I am using a JDS Labs O2 and would like to get a better amp soon, and eventually a DAC.  I see on Audiobot9000 website the Asgard 2 should power these headphones very nicely.  Does anyone have any experience between the A2 and HE-400i.  Also, I have a glass desk and was wondering if the heat coming from the A2 would be a problem.


----------



## MarcelE

I'm driving an HE-400 with the Asgard2 and am very happy with it.
I think an HE-400i should also be no problem for the Asgard2.
I have it on high gain and depending on the record, I mostly have the dial between 10 and 13 o'clock., more then enough power.
It has small plastic feet you have to put under it so it doesn't touch your table, should be fine on the glass I think.


----------



## camui78

marcele said:


> I'm driving an HE-400 with the Asgard2 and am very happy with it.
> I think an HE-400i should also be no problem for the Asgard2.
> I have it on high gain and depending on the record, I mostly have the dial between 10 and 13 o'clock., more then enough power.
> It has small plastic feet you have to put under it so it doesn't touch your table, should be fine on the glass I think.


 
 I have read people like the A2 with the HE-400 but the 400i is a little different in sound signature and hope someone can chime in on the pair.  Still in the research stage on which amp + dac, or amp/dac combo to get.


----------



## 520RanchBro

I use both the HE-400 and 400i with my A2, sounds amazing! Plenty of power for both. I'm using a Modi 2 Uber for my DAC.


----------



## camui78

520ranchbro said:


> I use both the HE-400 and 400i with my A2, sounds amazing! Plenty of power for both. I'm using a Modi 2 Uber for my DAC.


 
 Nice!! Leaning more towards Schiit products for its price to performance, made in the USA + 5 year warranty, and will match the aesthetics of my iMac.  Not sure which DAC i will go with ATM, but trying to keep cost down as much as possible, so the the Modi 2 Uber is a consideration.


----------



## rmoody

camui78 said:


> Nice!! Leaning more towards Schiit products for its price to performance, made in the USA + 5 year warranty, and will match the aesthetics of my iMac.  Not sure which DAC i will go with ATM, but trying to keep cost down as much as possible, so the the Modi 2 Uber is a consideration.


 
 It's a solid DAC, I recommend it highly.


----------



## wahsmoh

I love my Asgard 2 and I can't wait to return home from vacation so I can plug in yet another new toy from the 90s. I love my Frankenstein rig (Theta DS Pro Progeny v. A - that Moffatt bass and massive soundstage kudos to DSP filter, double transformers, 18-bit R2R hybrid). 

When I get home I should have a new transport/DAC which is the EAD CD-1000 series III (2X PCM-63P and PMD100 HDCD). Let the 90s DAC showdown begin!! Long live Franken-rig!! Asgard 2 just provides the gain and pathway to musical nirvana. I'd suggest you all search for vintage DACs cause you might be in for a surprise. 

Awaiting "multi-BITfrost" and possible Sharc DSP implementation from the Yggy. Too bad I get home late on the 15th of August which is when the Schiit show in LA commences. If The upgrade turns out to be the cake, I may just retract my offering to my dad and give him the EAD-CD1000 so he can listen to his Steve Miller CDs and Beach Boys in a glorious fashion.


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

I'm still in awe of how Schiit nailed the apple-esque look (though the lowest tier lacks the brushed aluminum of the higher end stuff).


----------



## pldelisle

Oh yeah. My Schiit stack fits nicely with my MacBook Pro


----------



## derbigpr

bosiemoncrieff said:


> I'm still in awe of how Schiit nailed the apple-esque look (though the lowest tier lacks the brushed aluminum of the higher end stuff).


 
  
  
 I don't know, I wouldn't really call it  Apple-esque. Sure it's brushed alu look, but Asgard 2 is a bit rough around the edges. I think they went with a design that will be extremely cheap and simple to manufacture rather than trying to make it look expensive, it's just a sheet of aluminium folded to have 2 edges, sure it looks nice, but people don't realize how cheap it is to produce such pieces of metal.


----------



## KLJTech

I think Schiit Audio did a really nice job with their case design. I much prefer it to a component in which the most expensive part _by far_ is the case. I bet some companies spend more on the case (like CNC'd aluminium) than on all the parts inside combined.


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

They did something that was simple, elegant, and economical. Isn't Jony Ive constantly telling us in those promo videos how important _simplicity_ is?


----------



## StanD

bosiemoncrieff said:


> They did something that was simple, elegant, and economical. Isn't Jony Ive constantly telling us in those promo videos how important _simplicity_ is?


 
 When it comes to Apple, simply expensive comes to mind.


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

stand said:


> When it comes to Apple, simply expensive comes to mind.


----------



## Koolpep

Let's compare audio products shall we?

I recently got a Burson Conductor and build and quality wise it beats all my Schiit stuff I had. It looks nicer and has a better haptic feedback too. Don't get me wrong, I love Schiit, they got me into this whole mess with their affordable, high quality products. But I do think there is room for improvement, a bit more care here and there, straight knobs, better fitting parts, some edges a bit sandpapered so you don't cut yourself on them would go a long way...

I really like the design, it's very very good, but the execution could use some little touches. We can't let Schiit go complacent, right? Stay on your toes Jason 

Cheers,
K


----------



## MarcelE

koolpep said:


> Let's compare audio products shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Quite a price difference with the Asgard2 I would say.
Saw prices close to 1000 euro and the Asgard2 was around 250 euro for me.
I have to issues with the build quality, it's simple, looks nice, edges could be less sharp indeed, but other then that I'm very happy
with the sound quality.


----------



## theblueprint

Haha dude. The Conductor retailed at $1850 when it first came out. No way, you can compare it to the $250 Asgard.


----------



## reddog

theblueprint said:


> Haha dude. The Conductor retailed at $1850 when it first came out. No way, you can compare it to the $250 Asgard.



I its great someone is comparing the Conductor to the Asgard 2. Such comparisons, shows how much bang for the buck, one gets with the Asgard 2. I own the Asgard 2, and I use it, to drive my cans, while watching television. I also use it, to burn in, my headphones.


----------



## Koolpep

theblueprint said:


> Haha dude. The Conductor retailed at $1850 when it first came out. No way, you can compare it to the $250 Asgard.




Yes, Dude, I know, where did I say that I want that? Never said that they should be on the same level. Even though the $519 bifrost with all options has the same chassis, so.....

I owned the Asgard, I had one of the first 200 units when it was the only product Schiit sold and I had one of the first Valhallas, the Magni2Uber, Modi and Modi2Uber - so Schiit has gotten a lot of my money already in exchange for amazing products.

But as I said, am not expecting Conductor quality but a few little (inexpensive) touches here and there would go a long way.

That's all.

Cheers,
K


----------



## reddog

koolpep said:


> Yes, Dude, I know, where did I say that I want that? Never said that they should be on the same level. Even though the $519 bifrost with all options has the same chassis, so.....
> 
> I owned the Asgard, I had one of the first 200 units when it was the only product Schiit sold and I had one of the first Valhallas, the Magni2Uber, Modi and Modi2Uber - so Schiit has gotten a lot of my money already in exchange for amazing products.
> 
> ...



+1 Well said sir. I still need to audition the Valhalla.


----------



## rmoody

reddog said:


> +1 Well said sir. I still need to audition the Valhalla.


 

 Yes, yes you do!
 I have Asgard 2, my bud bigro has Valhalla 2. We share hardware so I got to spend a day with it. I was very impressed at how quiet, tamed, yet clean and responsive it was. It's on my list one day. He swapped out the stock tubes, can't recall which he used, but they were definitely an improvement. Not as bright as stock, more controlled.
  
 He was equally impressed with the Asgard. I now have tortured him by letting him use my Bifrost for a weekend.


----------



## StanD

theblueprint said:


> Haha dude. The Conductor retailed at $1850 when it first came out. No way, you can compare it to the $250 Asgard.


 
 Not on frills, but you can expect the same perceptible audio quality.


----------



## derbigpr

stand said:


> When it comes to Apple, simply expensive comes to mind.


 
  
 Never owned an Apple product, have you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I used to be a hater too, until I tried them and realized there's far more depth to their products (well, most of them) than specifications on the paper would suggest, and they have a lot of qualities that only become obvious when you spend some time using the products, because only then you can appreciate them. This Apple thing, the hate from certain people, is kind of like the hate on audiophile headphones from some people, some people will simply shrug them off and say they're stupid and too expensive, and explaining  to them why they're wrong is kind of pointless, because their mind is set on a certain opinion already. The only way you can reach to them is if you can make them use those headphones for a few months and see if they change their mind.  I don't  want to come off as an Apple fanboy, which I'm certainly not, I only own a few of their products, but as someone with quite a lot of engineering knowledge I can respect what they do (most people can't because they don't pay attention to details, or just buy it because it's Apple) and they do a lot of things much better than their competition. They go for quality, others seem to go for quantity. They like to keep the features that users actually use, and perfect them, while others like to throw in as many features as possible (most of them badly executed).  That's the reason why most people think Apple products are overpriced, they seriously lack in the spec-sheet game, at the  same  time most people don't realize irrelevant those spec sheets are in comparison to  the actual real world performance and quality of the experience.  You can buy a Dodge with 500hp  for the price of a Mercedes with 300hp. Which is the better car  if we  just  look at that single piece of information? Obviously the Dodge. Until you sit in both and drive them for a while, and realize that the Mercedes actually offers better value for money.
  
 But anyway, this was off-topic, let's go back to Schiit now.


----------



## logboy

... anyone in the UK switched out their power cable on schiits asgard 2 (or similar, suppose) to get a more solid / stable connection?
  
 i found the one supplied fell out, the one it was replaced with (by distributor) more reliable, but still very occasionally drops out or loosens (causing pops) and i'd be prepared to invest in a decent power cable if i can identify the model or maker that fits the apparently shallow depth of schiits socket.


----------



## Koolpep

stand said:


> Not on frills, but you can expect the same perceptible audio quality.




Rubbish. I had the Asgard for a few years. The Asgard is a very good amp but the conductor is in another league sound quality wise. I would compare it with the Mjolnir or Lyr2 both of which I had at home for a few weeks. Which still makes the Mjolnir a bargain compared to the Burson. 

Cheers,
K


----------



## StanD

koolpep said:


> Rubbish. I had the Asgard for a few years. The Asgard is a very good amp but the conductor is in another league sound quality wise. I would compare it with the Mjolnir or Lyr2 both of which I had at home for a few weeks. Which still makes the Mjolnir a bargain compared to the Burson.
> 
> Cheers,
> K


 
 Human perception is the weak link, easily exploited by marketing or Internet mobs. Comparitive listening tests requires a careful setup and disicpline to get past our human faults. If you enjoy what you have, simpy enjoy it.


----------



## StanD

derbigpr said:


> Never owned an Apple product, have you?


 
 Yes I have an iPod Touch 5G and a Mac Mini. At work along with many other computers I have a MacBook Pro an iPad Air. Overpriced but good quality. OSX isn't as perfect as many make it out to be, however, I do like its UNIX underpants. iOS, meh, I prefer Android. Luckily Schiit requires none of this or that.


----------



## Koolpep

stand said:


> Human perception is the weak link, easily exploited by marketing or Internet mobs. Comparitive listening tests requires a careful setup and disicpline to get past our human faults. If you enjoy what you have, simpy enjoy it.


 
  
 Very kind. 

 I love music and I enjoy it many hours a day. I only buy and use what sounds better to my ears. It might not be technically better but scores high on my enjoyment list, because that's all that matters = my music as good as it gets. That can be a 41 year old vintage amp or a iDSD micro. With the same headphones,  some amps fatigue me, some don't. Some make me want to never stop listening and just get lost in the music, tap my toes or "move" me and some are so boring that I don't want to listen to music at all.
  
 Am not so sure what you are trying to say...all amps sound the same? And we are just getting fooled by Schiit that their more expensive amps sound better? We should all just buy the Asgard and that's it? Why not the Magni2Uber (I had this one too)?
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## StanD

koolpep said:


> Very kind.
> 
> I love music and I enjoy it many hours a day. I only buy and use what sounds better to my ears. It might not be technically better but scores high on my enjoyment list, because that's all that matters = my music as good as it gets. That can be a 41 year old vintage amp or a iDSD micro. With the same headphones,  some amps fatigue me, some don't. Some make me want to never stop listening and just get lost in the music, tap my toes or "move" me and some are so boring that I don't want to listen to music at all.
> 
> ...


 
 Quite frankly in a proper blind test I doubt that most if not all people couldn't tell the difference if good amps that can properly drive the load are used. I think our emotinal properties have much to do with influencing our judgement. Get an A/B switch and properly compare a Magni to an Asgard 2 and be prepared for an interesting experience.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

stand said:


> Quite frankly in a proper blind test I doubt that most if not all people couldn't tell the difference if good amps that can properly drive the load are used. I think our emotinal properties have much to do with influencing our judgement. Get an A/B switch and properly compare a Magni to an Asgard 2 and be prepared for an interesting experience.


I couldn't tell the difference between the amp of the asgard 2 and the Aune T1 For the life of me, aside from the soundstage being slightly bigger. If someone buys the Asgard 2 at my asking price that'd be great but if not I love the speaker out on headphone plugout, and the volume knob is nice.


----------



## madwolfa

koolpep said:


> Rubbish. I had the Asgard for a few years. The Asgard is a very good amp but the conductor is in another league sound quality wise. I would compare it with the Mjolnir or Lyr2 both of which I had at home for a few weeks. Which still makes the Mjolnir a bargain compared to the Burson.


 
  
 I find it hard to believe you can easily beat pure class A amplifier sound-quality wise. Minute improvements, but another league? Puh-lease...
  
 Even Jason says they don't expect Asgard 3 any time soon.. because there really isn't much to improve.


----------



## Koolpep

madwolfa said:


> I find it hard to believe you can easily beat pure class A amplifier sound-quality wise. Minute improvements, but another league? Puh-lease...
> 
> Even Jason says they don't expect Asgard 3 any time soon.. because there really isn't much to improve.


 

 Yep for sure - for this price range - you will be hard to find anything better than the Asgard 2 - no question about it. 
  
 I liked the Burson even better than the Mjolnir - I had it at home as well and with my LCD2f and the HE560 the Burson sounded better (to my ears) and more engaging. The Lyr2 though is another animal, I liked it probably as much as the Burson but then, I got the Burson at a steep discount so I went with it. All three though were quite close. Then  when I heard all three Schiits Lyr2, Mjolnir and Ragnarok at a meet, well. The Rok is indeed the King of Schiit.
  
 Again, these are MY observations - they are far from absolute facts and you might hear things completely different. And if the affordable Asgard 2 sounds to your ears as good as more expensive gear = that is awesome, saves a lot of money.
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## madwolfa

koolpep said:


> Yep for sure - for this price range - you will be hard to find anything better than the Asgard 2 - no question about it.


 
  
 What would you change in Asgard 2 to make it sound better? Given no budget constraints? See, the budget is not a problem there.
  
 Class A is a very simple design. Once done right (and A2 _is_ done right), it's going to be a race of diminished returns, no matter how many dollars you shove into it.


----------



## madwolfa

Here's a quote from Jason on it:
  


jason stoddard said:


> Good question...the short answer being, "yes." *It's actually very hard to improve on the current "2" series products, at least without fundamentally changing what they are.* For example, for a hypothetical Asgard 3, should it have more power? If yes, we're looking at heatsinks or fans (and a higher retail price.) Should it have more functionality (input switching, etc)? If so, that may affect the cost as well. *Beyond that, how do you refine the simple, robust true Class-A topology it already has? There's really not much to do there*. And if you change the design fundamentally--say, to a high-bias Class AB design (so you can get more power output and not have to use a fan), is it really an Asgard 3, or is it something else?
> 
> Don't worry, we have ideas for next-gen products, but they may take some very different directions, and may not even build on the current product line. Like I said at the beginning of the year, there are no "series 3" products imminent. The line is in a good place. I'd expect revolution, not evolution, for the next gen.


----------



## Koolpep

madwolfa said:


> What would you change in Asgard 2 to make it sound better? Given no budget constraints? See, the budget is not a problem there.
> 
> Class A is a very simple design. Once done right (and A2 _is_ done right), it's going to be a race of diminished returns, no matter how many dollars you shove into it.


 

 Hi, well I wouldn't change anything. The Asgard 2 has a lot of fans, why change it. And of course it's the rule of diminishing returns. We are talking about tiny percentages of improvements. If you would ask me what to improve on the HE560 I wouldn't be able to tell you. But when I compared it to the HE-1000 geeeez. yes, it HE-1000 is way better. Different league but also 3 times more expensive. 
  
 However, what I like on the Burson compared to the Asgard, is very subjective, more warmth without loosing detail, a more meatier, fuller sound, a bit more musicality - it's more engaging to my ears.
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## Koolpep

madwolfa said:


> Here's a quote from Jason on it:


 

 Yes, agree. It's just about which flavor you like. As much as you improve chocolate ice-cream - some people want strawberry. Same with the tuning of amps. There is no universal flavor. For me, I find the Asgard a bit too bright and clinical.


----------



## KLJTech

Quote:


madwolfa said:


> What would you change in Asgard 2 to make it sound better? Given no budget constraints? See, the budget is not a problem there.
> 
> Class A is a very simple design. Once done right (and A2 _is_ done right), it's going to be a race of diminished returns, no matter how many dollars you shove into it.


 
  
 I love my Asgard 2, a friend and I compared it (Gungnir USB2 as source) back and forth to his $750-$800 solid state amp (don't want to name the brand, but it's well known and highly rated in Stereophile) and we both preferred the A2. He popped open the case of his amp and the power supply (transformer) looked to be about 1/3 the size of the one used in the A2. With SMD looks can be deceiving, yet there was no denying the fact that the A2 had a bigger transformer (by far) and larger capactitors. I'm not sure if that had anything to do with us enjoying the Asgard 2 more or not. We did notice that his "Class A" HP amp didn't run nearly as warm as the true/old school "Class A" Asgard 2.
  
 The only thing I can think of that would be really cool is if the Asgard 2 used a stepped attenuator rather than the _very nice_ volume pot it already uses. Of course, that costs more money and unless you have enough steps some may take issue with not being able to find that perfect volume they're seeking. Then again, how about an Asgard 2 with about the same amount of output power as the Lyr 2 (this is crazy as you'd need fans and a block of ice <grin>) and a stepped attenuator. Keep in mind you said no budget constraints. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Come to think of it, I'm not sure how Schiit Audio could do much better at that price point while still having it built in the U.S. At some point I'm sure they'll show us...


----------



## wahsmoh

kljtech said:


> Quote:
> 
> I love my Asgard 2, a friend and I compared it (Gungnir USB2 as source) back and forth to his $750-$800 solid state amp (don't want to name the brand, but it's well known and highly rated in Stereophile) and we both preferred the A2. He popped open the case of his amp and the power supply (transformer) looked to be about 1/3 the size of the one used in the A2. With SMD looks can be deceiving, yet there was no denying the fact that the A2 had a bigger transformer (by far) and larger capactitors. I'm not sure if that had anything to do with us enjoying the Asgard 2 more or not. We did notice that his "Class A" HP amp didn't run nearly as warm as the true/old school "Class A" Asgard 2.
> 
> ...


 

 Asgard 2 is endgame for most people unless you start looking at going fully balanced DAC and balanced headphone amp. I have heard single-ended setups that have sounded better than balanced and vice versa so you end up chasing those diminishing returns when you want to go full balanced.
  
 I know for sure that DAC is the most important part of the chain than the amp. Asgard 2 pairs better with my R2R Theta DAC from 1994 than my Schiit Bifrost Uber from present day. If you search my posts way back you can find a comparison. I would reckon the Gungnir Multi-bit might have a similar sound to my old Theta DAC.
  
 I added a DH Labs Power Plus AC cable (12AWG) to the Asgard 2 and I get noticeably improved and tighter bass response. I got the cable for a discount and I am definitely not a believer in hocus pocus, but the new power cable did do something with the way I am perceiving the low end response.


----------



## StanD

wahsmoh said:


> Asgard 2 is endgame for most people unless you start looking at going fully balanced DAC and balanced headphone amp. I have heard single-ended setups that have sounded better than balanced and vice versa so you end up chasing those diminishing returns when you want to go full balanced.
> 
> I know for sure that DAC is the most important part of the chain than the amp. Asgard 2 pairs better with my R2R Theta DAC from 1994 than my Schiit Bifrost Uber from present day. If you search my posts way back you can find a comparison. I would reckon the Gungnir Multi-bit might have a similar sound to my old Theta DAC.
> 
> I added a DH Labs Power Plus AC cable (12AWG) to the Asgard 2 and I get noticeably improved and tighter bass response. I got the cable for a discount and I am definitely not a believer in hocus pocus, but the new power cable did do something with the way I am perceiving the low end response.


 
 Could be that you're expecting to hear something different.


----------



## KLJTech

wahsmoh said:


> Asgard 2 is endgame for most people unless you start looking at going fully balanced DAC and balanced headphone amp. I have heard single-ended setups that have sounded better than balanced and vice versa so you end up chasing those diminishing returns when you want to go full balanced.
> 
> I know for sure that DAC is the most important part of the chain than the amp. Asgard 2 pairs better with my R2R Theta DAC from 1994 than my Schiit Bifrost Uber from present day. If you search my posts way back you can find a comparison. I would reckon the Gungnir Multi-bit might have a similar sound to my old Theta DAC.
> 
> I added a DH Labs Power Plus AC cable (12AWG) to the Asgard 2 and I get noticeably improved and tighter bass response. I got the cable for a discount and I am definitely not a believer in hocus pocus, but the new power cable did do something with the way I am perceiving the low end response.


 
  
 Funny you should mention the DH Lab power cable, that's _the exact same cable_ use for both the Asgard 2 and Gungnir. The last time I had an R2R DAC was in the mid 90's, it was one of the Monarchy 22A DAC's. The system sounded great, but it's very difficult to compare because back then I had everything setup in a dedicated room...just the two big Maggies (top loading transport, Monarchy DAC, EVS Ultimate Attenuators and a Aragon 4004) and a lone comfy chair. That's back when RoomTunes were very popular and I had those all over the place...everyone thought I was nuts until they sat and listened.  Okay, I'm going to cry now... <grin>


----------



## wahsmoh

stand said:


> Could be that you're expecting to hear something different.


 

 Wasn't really expecting to hear anything different at all. It was just the first thing I noticed after listening for awhile.
  
 If I unplug the AC cable and plug back in the stock one and let my ears burn in for awhile.. then go back to the new power cable I'm pretty sure I would hear the same thing.
  
 The old sound had already sunk into my brain, it's not like I'm imagining magical soundstage properties. All I said was that the bass is noticeably tighter and improved.


----------



## StanD

wahsmoh said:


> Wasn't really expecting to hear anything different at all. It was just the first thing I noticed after listening for awhile.
> 
> If I unplug the AC cable and plug back in the stock one and let my ears burn in for awhile.. then go back to the new power cable I'm pretty sure I would hear the same thing.
> 
> The old sound had already sunk into my brain, it's not like I'm imagining magical soundstage properties. All I said was that the bass is noticeably tighter and improved.


 
 Quite frankly that is impossible, power cables do not do this. I recommend speaking to an electrical engineer if you don't believe me. They will tell you that this cannot affect bass.


----------



## wahsmoh

stand said:


> Quite frankly that is impossible, power cables do not do this. I recommend speaking to an electrical engineer if you don't believe me. They will tell you that this cannot affect bass.


 
 Well do you think maybe it would have something to do with the AWG or amount of copper in the cable? 12 AWG versus the measly 20-24AWG that my stock power cable has. Why wire a subwoofer with 24AWG cable when you could wire it with thicker 16 guage and get better conductivity?
  
 Honestly the only thing I noticed this power cable change is the bass. I'm not going to debate this anymore cause it belongs in sound science forum but I didn't know AC power cables could do this.


----------



## madwolfa

wahsmoh said:


> Well do you think maybe it would have something to do with the AWG or amount of copper in the cable? 12 AWG versus the measly 20-24AWG that my stock power cable has.


 
  
 EDIT: just checked the amperage table - 24 AWG is not much at all... for power applications I would probably pick at least 12 AWG. Heck, even my speaker cables are 10 AWG...


----------



## StanD

wahsmoh said:


> Well do you think maybe it would have something to do with the AWG or amount of copper in the cable? 12 AWG versus the measly 20-24AWG that my stock power cable has. Why wire a subwoofer with 24AWG cable when you could wire it with thicker 16 guage and get better conductivity?
> 
> Honestly the only thing I noticed this power cable change is the bass. I'm not going to debate this anymore cause it belongs in sound science forum but I didn't know AC power cables could do this.


 
 If it was unable to supply enough power, the result would be far worse than loss of bass. You can ask in the sound science forum.


----------



## riverlethe

I fired up this amp for a few minutes, plugged in my HD800's and thought my speakers were turned on. Good first impression.


----------



## StanD

riverlethe said:


> I fired up this amp for a few minutes, plugged in my HD800's and thought my speakers were turned on. Good first impression.


 
 You're in good shape now, have fun.


----------



## riverlethe

Are those electrolytics on the right side of the board in the signal path?


----------



## Svperstar

Can anyone compare the Asgard 2 to the Objective 2 who has heard both?
  
 I want to buy one of these but cannot make up my mind. Thanks.


----------



## madwolfa

svperstar said:


> Can anyone compare the Asgard 2 to the Objective 2 who has heard both?
> 
> I want to buy one of these but cannot make up my mind. Thanks.


 
  
 Just get the Schiit.


----------



## riverlethe

svperstar said:


> Can anyone compare the Asgard 2 to the Objective 2 who has heard both?
> 
> I want to buy one of these but cannot make up my mind. Thanks.


 

 I haven't heard the O2 in awhile, so I can't comment on any subjective sound quality differences.  The Asgard 2 does show higher simple second and third-order THD, rising with output level, but still orders of magnitude below what an "objectivist" should consider audible.  The A2 is a much better designed consumer desktop device.  The O2 occupies a really awkward space between a desktop and portable amplifier.


----------



## 520RanchBro

svperstar said:


> Can anyone compare the Asgard 2 to the Objective 2 who has heard both?
> 
> I want to buy one of these but cannot make up my mind. Thanks.


 
 If you just want a desktop unit, the Asgard 2 is perfect. Great price, great sound and enough power for most headphones out there. It's very well constructed and has the added flexibility of preamp outs. I know most of us audio enthusiasts have a set of speakers we enjoy too.


----------



## KLJTech

svperstar said:


> Can anyone compare the Asgard 2 to the Objective 2 who has heard both?
> 
> I want to buy one of these but cannot make up my mind. Thanks.


 
  
 Not only is the Asgard 2 great sounding headphone that runs in true "Class A" but it also makes for a wonderful sounding preamp with High and Low Gain settings. You may not need a preamp now, but you never know when that built-in flexibility/functionality may come in handy. I'm sure that the O2 is a great sounding amp, but I prefer to have the input and preamp outputs connections on the rear of the case. Obviously, this is a Schiit Audio Asgard 2 thread, so I readily admit my preference for Schiit Audio components. Having been in this hobby/passion since the early to mid 80's, I've come to truly appreciate it when I see a company like Schiit Audio that offers components that consistently outperform their price point. Plus, they let the gear do the talking rather than make outlandish claims regarding their performance.  
  
 Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## Svperstar

kljtech said:


> Not only is the Asgard 2 great sounding headphone that runs in true "Class A" but it also makes for a wonderful sounding preamp with High and Low Gain settings. You may not need a preamp now, but you never know when that built-in flexibility/functionality may come in handy. I'm sure that the O2 is a great sounding amp, but I prefer to have the input and preamp outputs connections on the rear of the case. Obviously, this is a Schiit Audio Asgard 2 thread, so I readily admit my preference for Schiit Audio components. Having been in this hobby/passion since the early to mid 80's, I've come to truly appreciate it when I see a company like Schiit Audio that offers components that consistently outperform their price point. Plus, they let the gear do the talking rather than make outlandish claims regarding their performance.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide!


 
  
 Thanks I am pretty sure I will get the Asgard 2. As to pre-amp my plan was to use my Little Dot ii+ as a pre-amp since it also has the functionality and have a bit of tube sound going to the Asgard.


----------



## yangian

stand said:


> I have all three and suspect that one may not notice any difference, unless they really want to (expectation). The differences in SNR are so very small and distortion below what we can hear. The only thing with my Modi2Uber is when there is no music playing there is a small amount of noise in the backround when using the optical link. I've emailed with Nick previously and will get around to sending it back for service. The Coax and USB connections are quiet.


 
 Hi, Stan, so how much improvement of Asgard2 to Magni2Uber for HD 600? Thank you!


----------



## yangian

Anyone have A2 and DarkVoice 336 or LIttle Dot MK3 for comparison, especially to drive HD600? Thanks very much!


----------



## bixby

yangian said:


> Anyone have A2 and DarkVoice 336 or LIttle Dot MK3 for comparison, especially to drive HD600? Thanks very much!


 
 I have some experience with the Asgard 2 and the La Figaro 336.  Had a Little Dot Dac 2 / amp in the past and that was really poor.
  
 Asgard 2 for me is significantly better than the La Figaro as far as bass tighness and openness up top goes.  The La Figaro has a bit more narrow soundstage but does have that tube lushness if that is what you are after.  You would think both should drive 6xx series cans well.
  
 While I have only heard the 650s with both amps, I find the Asgard 2 (it was only warmed up for about 30 min) did not drive them as well as a Lyr 2. Actually I was rather bummed that the A2 did not do as well with the Senns as I expected.  
  
 The La Figaro drove the 650s well, but that amp is a bit congested in the mids.  The Lyr2 is way better in my opinion for the Senn 6xx series.  The A2 does great with my Mad Dogs.


----------



## StanD

yangian said:


> Hi, Stan, so how much improvement of Asgard2 to Magni2Uber for HD 600? Thank you!


 
 You might not notice. IMO, the whole business about Amps is in most cases more bravado than reality. Yes some Amps are not good, but it doesn't take much for a good amp to exceed our ability to tell the difference under proper testing conditions, excluding personal bias and expectation. Even the Magni 1 should be able to rock your world with most headphones. Now I also have an Asgard 2 which I really enjoy, its $249 price tag is peanuts when you look at the prices of some of the wallet gouging products that some people tend to get overexcited about.


----------



## wahsmoh

bixby said:


> I have some experience with the Asgard 2 and the La Figaro 336.  Had a Little Dot Dac 2 / amp in the past and that was really poor.
> 
> Asgard 2 for me is significantly better than the La Figaro as far as bass tighness and openness up top goes.  The La Figaro has a bit more narrow soundstage but does have that tube lushness if that is what you are after.  You would think both should drive 6xx series cans well.
> 
> ...


 

 A2 pairs really well my Alpha Dogs too.
  
 Here is the real question for me: Woo WA3, Lyr 2, or Bottlehead Crack for HD600s?
  
 I need to know what is the best value and if the WA3 is worth it. I am not good with a soldering iron so the Bottlehead Crack is probably my last option but if it sounds better than either I will consider it.
  
 I'm making an "end-game" headphone rig for my dad. It will comprise of EAD CD-1000 Series III as the source (golden era R2R PCM63P-k DAC w/ Pioneer stable transport) + headphone amp (Lyr 2, BH Crack or Woo WA3) and HD600.


----------



## yangian

bixby said:


> I have some experience with the Asgard 2 and the La Figaro 336.  Had a Little Dot Dac 2 / amp in the past and that was really poor.
> 
> Asgard 2 for me is significantly better than the La Figaro as far as bass tighness and openness up top goes.  The La Figaro has a bit more narrow soundstage but does have that tube lushness if that is what you are after.  You would think both should drive 6xx series cans well.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you! So La Figaro is the same as DV?


----------



## yangian

stand said:


> You might not notice. IMO, the whole business about Amps is in most cases more bravado than reality. Yes some Amps are not good, but it doesn't take much for a good amp to exceed our ability to tell the difference under proper testing conditions, excluding personal bias and expectation. Even the Magni 1 should be able to rock your world with most headphones. Now I also have an Asgard 2 which I really enjoy, its $249 price tag is peanuts when you look at the prices of some of the wallet gouging products that some people tend to get overexcited about.


 
 What do you mean, Stan? So you mean Asgard 2 is better than M2U or what? You didn't reply directly.


----------



## StanD

yangian said:


> What do you mean, Stan? So you mean Asgard 2 is better than M2U or what? You didn't reply directly.


 
 What I'm saying is that you will not notice much of if any difference. So get what you want. Other than properly driving a particular pair of headphones, few if any people can truly tell the difference between a Magni and an amp costing thousands of dollars. The real audible differences will be in the headphones. IMO most people convince themselves they can hear differences between amps. For example, a really good tube amp is as audibly clean as a SS amp, albiet a little noisier due to the nature of tubes.
 The price difference between a Magni and Asgard2 pales in comparison to what some people pay for an amp. I'd invest in better headphones.


----------



## yangian

stand said:


> What I'm saying is that you will not notice much of if any difference. So get what you want. Other than properly driving a particular pair of headphones, few if any people can truly tell the difference between a Magni and an amp costing thousands of dollars. The real audible differences will be in the headphones. IMO most people convince themselves they can hear differences between amps. For example, a really good tube amp is as audibly clean as a SS amp, albiet a little noisier due to the nature of tubes.
> The price difference between a Magni and Asgard2 pales in comparison to what some people pay for an amp. I'd invest in better headphones.


 
 I see. Do you have tube amplifiers?
 I do not have priced amplifiers. TAo my ear, There is really no difference of the frequenct response, though sound signature might be a little bit difference. But soundstage and dynamic are very obvious difference for different products, especially for me to listen to large work orchestra/symphony only.


----------



## rockyzz

How does the second version compare to the original? I see original running at great prices sometimes and I wonder if second one is a good improvement or not. Is it comparable to the improvement that Magni has had from first to second version?


----------



## rmoody

rockyzz said:


> How does the second version compare to the original? I see original running at great prices sometimes and I wonder if second one is a good improvement or not. Is it comparable to the improvement that Magni has had from first to second version?


 

 From the horses, um, here is what Schiit says:

Asgard 2 offers two gain settings. The low-gain mode is perfect for high-sensitivity IEMs, while the high-gain mode is ideal for most other headphones, up to and including many orthodynamics. In addition, the preamp outputs can easily be connected to powered speakers, for a complete desktop system.
  

Asgard 2’s distortion performance is much better than the original Asgard. We also eliminated Asgard’s output coupling capacitors, so this amp is DC in, and DC out.
  
 I can't tell you how they compare, I've only owned the A2. According to Jason, it sounds better, performs better with IEMs and offers better performance all around.


----------



## bixby

yangian said:


> Thank you! So La Figaro is the same as DV?


 
 Actually it uses a little better caps but very close in sound.


----------



## bixby

wahsmoh said:


> A2 pairs really well my Alpha Dogs too.
> 
> Here is the real question for me: Woo WA3, Lyr 2, or Bottlehead Crack for HD600s?
> 
> ...


 
 Have not heard the woo or bottlehead, but Lyr 2 is very good and you can find them used for a song.


----------



## bixby

yangian said:


> What do you mean, Stan? So you mean Asgard 2 is better than M2U or what? You didn't reply directly.


 
 I'm not Stan but the Asgard is an audible step up from the magni uber to these ears with most cans, oh but maybe that is my expectation bias, NOT!


----------



## yangian

bixby said:


> I'm not Stan but the Asgard is an audible step up from the magni uber to these ears with most cans, oh but maybe that is my expectation bias, NOT!


 
 Thanks, Bixby. I asked you was La Figaro 336 the same as DV 336? So you think Asgards 2 is better than DV336, right?


----------



## bixby

yangian said:


> Thanks, Bixby. I asked you was La Figaro 336 the same as DV 336? So you think Asgards 2 is better than DV336, right?


 
 yes, I do think the Asgard 2 is better sounding than the DV336.


----------



## StanD

yangian said:


> I see. Do you have tube amplifiers?
> I do not have priced amplifiers. TAo my ear, There is really no difference of the frequenct response, though sound signature might be a little bit difference. But soundstage and dynamic are very obvious difference for different products, especially for me to listen to large work orchestra/symphony only.


 
 Had some pricey tube amps and ditched them. IMO a good tube amp sounds much like a SS amp, however, tubes tend to be noisier.


----------



## yangian

bixby said:


> yes, I do think the Asgard 2 is better sounding than the DV336.


 
  


stand said:


> Had some pricey tube amps and ditched them. IMO a good tube amp sounds much like a SS amp, however, tubes tend to be noisier.


 
 Thanks, guys. I think I'll try a Asgards 2. I have a Chinese Taobao product of tube amplifier. It's much cheaper than those DV336 or LD MK3, but I'm so happy with it with HD600. However, I have no idea what's level of this product. I just feel it better than fiio e12, with obvious larger soundstage, better separation, dynamic and beautiful sound. However, someone said M2U also has larger soundstage than E12. So I asked you guys how about A2 vs like DV336 since A2 has similar price with DV336. Since you told me it's better than DV336 and I want to see how the A2 compared to the Taobao's tube one to get a sense of this Taobao's product.


----------



## madwolfa

Can't go wrong with Asgard 2... I just love mine.


----------



## wahsmoh

I will be able to compare the BH Crack + HD600 to the Asgard 2 today. I'm thinking it will be more of an amplifier compatibility test to see if the BH Crack will jive with DT880 250 ohm or Alpha Dog (probabably not). I am building the BH Crack + HD600 setup for my dad. The Asgard 2 powers my Alpha Dogs with authority and transparency of whatever DAC I am using.


----------



## RickB

I keep switching out the A2 for a Vali every once in a while, the change is really nice until I notice the higher distortion and softer bass on the Vali. Then I'm back to the Asgard.


----------



## wahsmoh

rickb said:


> I keep switching out the A2 for a Vali every once in a while, the change is really nice until I notice the higher distortion and softer bass on the Vali. Then I'm back to the Asgard.


 

 I heard the same when I tested Vali next to Asgard 2. The differences weren't subtle. I think the BH Crack is a closer competitor to the Asgard 2 and I just received one today. It sounds incredible, bass maybe not as tight as the Asgard 2 and slightly more background noise (tubes) but still very nice black space. The Asgard 2 remains king for my ortho but the BH Crack has a special synergy with the HD600 that I just heard for my own ears. It really kicks ass and I would put the HD600 w/ Crack and a R2R DAC up against any setup. It gets shockingly close to my Alpha Dogs in sound quality and sounds like the open-backed version of custom planar cans. I am now a believer in the HD600. It does no harm or foul and sounds better to my ears than a stock HD800.


----------



## RickB

wahsmoh said:


> I heard the same when I tested Vali next to Asgard 2. The differences weren't subtle. I think the BH Crack is a closer competitor to the Asgard 2 and I just received one today. It sounds incredible, bass maybe not as tight as the Asgard 2 and slightly more background noise (tubes) but still very nice black space. The Asgard 2 remains king for my ortho but the BH Crack has a special synergy with the HD600 that I just heard for my own ears. It really kicks ass and I would put the HD600 w/ Crack and a R2R DAC up against any setup. It gets shockingly close to my Alpha Dogs in sound quality and sounds like the open-backed version of custom planar cans. I am now a believer in the HD600. It does no harm or foul and sounds better to my ears than a stock HD800.


 
  
 I've been interested in the BH Crack for a long time, but the fact that you have to assemble it has always put me off. Maybe some time I'll start looking in the FS forum.


----------



## StanD

rickb said:


> I keep switching out the A2 for a Vali every once in a while, the change is really nice until I notice the higher distortion and softer bass on the Vali. Then I'm back to the Asgard.


 
 I've mentioned the higher distortion and didn't get a happy response on the Vali thread. I founbd this is more noticeable when playing loud on hungrier cans. I like that Magni, it's got good clean muscle. I just have a weak spot for a Class A amp that performs so well, plus winter is coming and that A2 doubles as a hand warmer.


----------



## wahsmoh

rickb said:


> I've been interested in the BH Crack for a long time, but the fact that you have to assemble it has always put me off. Maybe some time I'll start looking in the FS forum.


 

 That's how I got mine. I have no knowledge of soldering so I bought mine in the FS forums


----------



## yangian

Anyone has idea of Vali compared to Asgard2? Especially for HD600. Thanks.


----------



## StanD

yangian said:


> Anyone has idea of Vali compared to Asgard2? Especially for HD600. Thanks.


 
 I have all 3 and prefer the Asgard 2 + HD600.


----------



## yangian

stand said:


> I have all 3 and prefer the Asgard 2 + HD600.


 

 Thanks, Stan.


----------



## RickB

yangian said:


> Anyone has idea of Vali compared to Asgard2? Especially for HD600. Thanks.


 

 I prefer the Asgard 2 over the Vali, and I use HD600.


----------



## yangian

rickb said:


> I prefer the Asgard 2 over the Vali, and I use HD600.


 

 Thanks, Rick.


----------



## HotChile

Quick Asgard 2 review to contribute to the community for all the stalking I've done.
 Primary System: U-turn Audio Plus (Grado Black 1)  --> Schiit Mani --> Asgard 2 --> Philips Fidelio X1/28 (with replacement custom Canare L-4E6S cable).
  
 My system (which sees occasional digital use via a computer running Clementine into a Modi 2) had one area in which I was unhappy: clicks and pops and "space" when playing vinyl - even new or just-cleaned vinyl.  So I started researching new cans, new cartridges, phono preamps, and headphone amps.  For a while I was eyeing end-game headphones given the price drops in the past few months: HD600, HD650, T1, LCD-2.  But then I'd be stuck running really nice cans on the Magni 2, and that felt wrong.
  
 Add in the fact that my set up had the headphone amp running out of the second-zone of an old Pioneer receiver since all I had was the Magni 2 (not Uber) and I was thinking it may be worth re-wiring so I was running the Magni 2 direct from the Mani.  This ever-so-slightly improved the system, but it was clear that something was in order.
  
 Enter the Asgard 2.  Obtained via B-stock status, I can't find the flaw.  It may be a 1/4" (6mm) scratch on the top of the case that is only visible under strong light.  Hardly worth noticing and had I received (and paid for) a flawless unit I never would have noticed the scratch as it was only discovered after a few minutes of serious study.  So compliments to the Schiit team for considering this B-stock.
  
 Since this is page 155 there are plenty of reviews out there; so I'll just try to add to what has been said instead of recapping what is known about this great amp.  All comments are based on playing vinyl, no digital tests were performed.
  
 1) Midnight Oil, Diesel and Dust: Very slight audio improvement compared to the Magni 2; the clicks and pops are less audible.  In blind test I doubt I could tell the difference to be truthful.  Verdict: Tie.
 2) U2, War: I have always despised the way the hi-hats were recorded on this album in every format and system I've owned.  No more.  Instead of sounding like a wash of white noise, the Asgard 2 renders them sounding like actual hi-hats.  Not to mention the greater space versus the Magni 2.  Verdict: Asgard 2.
 3) Postal Service, Give Up (reissue): The first song on this album has fake record noise, and if there is a downfall to the Asgard 2 is that it renders the fake record noise so accurately it is even more annoying.  Verdict: Asgard 2 because the rest of the album exceeded my expectations. And any band that releases vinyl with fake vinyl noise really needs a reality-check.  Seriously.  Leave the fake vinyl noise on the digital releases but remove it from the vinyl mix.  Just annoying.  Oh yeah, and the Asgard 2.
  
 I also listened to four other albums I'm quite familiar with prior to deciding: U2, Joshua Tree; The Cure, Disintegration (reissue); and Cowboy Junkies, Trinity Session; and David Gray, Mutineers.  All four had slight to moderate improvement in instrument separation and reduction of vinyl noise.  In addition, the sibilance on the Junkies cover of Sweet Jane was reduced a moderate (and appreciated) amount.  Still bad, just not as bad.  So a win there.  Overall I just like the Asgard 2 better, but that could be confirmation bias, the newness of the sound, or the honest fact it performs better for my system.  Not sure which, but I like it regardless.
  
 So, for my vinyl system, the Asgard 2 is a clear winner - but in the words of Schiit - the Magni 2 may be the only amp you ever need.  I'm just glad I updated to the Asgard 2 because the improvements in instrument separation and definition along with the way it handles clicks and pops makes it an endgame amp for me.


----------



## wahsmoh

I use my Asgard 2 to power my Alpha Dogs and it does a superb job. One of the reasons I think it is so good to my ears is because my Theta Progeny A DAC has an output boost of a few dB because my Bifrost MB requires more on the volume knob to get loud. It gives the Asgard 2 more power for sure.
  
 I didn't like the HD600 and Asgard 2 combo as much as I liked my EAD CD1000 (getting repaired ATM) > BH Crack > HD600 setup. The Asgard 2 is much better with planars than most people think. I want to demo the Lyr 2 with LISST tubes though at the upcoming San Diego Head-fi meet to see if they are any better than the Asgard 2. I do think the Asgard 2 is the best $250 headphone amp money can buy.
  
 BTW Schiit is having a clearout of Mjolnir 1s that were priced around $500. I was going to jump on that but I'm still suffering from the wallet damage inflicted by repairing and buying the EAD CD1000, BH Crack, and HD600s.


----------



## Hikoki

Hi everyone,
 I´ve been reading this thread for quite some time , trying to decide if I should go for the A2. I would mostly be using it in combo Fiio X5 LO - ATH M50X and HD595 (later possibly HD 600 or DT880). Now, I wonder if anyone has been using a similar setup and if yes, could you report on how happy you ve been´with the SQ.
 There´s also one things that worries me, though. I have read through dozens of reviews, posts and write-ups about the original Asgard and the A2, and there seems to have been a consensus concerning a roll-off in the high frequencies of the amps. Since I love clear and clean highs, could some of you experienced A2 owners ealborate on this, please ? I´d appreciate any input a lot.
 Cheers


----------



## madwolfa

hikoki said:


> Hi everyone,
> I´ve been reading this thread for quite some time , trying to decide if I should go for the A2. I would mostly be using it in combo Fiio X5 LO - ATH M50X and HD595 (later possibly HD 600 or DT880). Now, I wonder if anyone has been using a similar setup and if yes, could you report on how happy you ve been´with the SQ.
> There´s also one things that worries me, though. I have read through dozens of reviews, posts and write-ups about the original Asgard and the A2, and there seems to have been a consensus concerning a roll-off in the high frequencies of the amps. Since I love clear and clean highs, could some of you experienced A2 owners ealborate on this, please ? I´d appreciate any input a lot.
> Cheers


 
  
 There is no roll off.
  
 "Frequency Response: 20Hz-20Khz, -0.1db, 2Hz-400KHz, -3dB"
  
 A2 is a great amp, I've been using it with everything from SE846 IEMs and M50x, to HD600/650, LCD-2F and now Fidelio X2.


----------



## MarcelE

madwolfa said:


> There is no roll off.
> 
> "Frequency Response: 20Hz-20Khz, -0.1db, 2Hz-400KHz, -3dB"
> 
> A2 is a great amp, I've been using it with everything from SE846 IEMs and M50x, to HD600/650, LCD-2F and now Fidelio X2.


 

 Indeed, I've read a lot of reviews before buying the A2 but I haven't seen/read any high roll offs.
 I'm not experiencing it anyway.
  
 (changed it to I haven't seen/read)


----------



## KLJTech

I use the Asgard 2 in my office system almost every day and to my ears it gives up nothing but power and input flexibility to the Bryston BHA-1 that I use in my main system. The highs are wonderful with the Asgard 2, I've never encountered any roll off in the treble.


----------



## riverlethe

Nat sure how this would be possible with a ruler-flat frequency response, unless there's some kind of limiting or compression going on. Does anyone know how to test this?


----------



## Hikoki

Hi and thanks for all the responses.I'm happy to hear that what I've read about the 'roll-off' in HF in quite a few posts either on here or elsewhere evidently didn't apply to the Asgard 2. I must have mixed up comments about the original Asgard with those about the A2.
One last question, how is the bass on the A2? 
Thanks a lot for replying


----------



## KLJTech

I would call it accurate to the source feeding it. Good luck!


----------



## Alfred143

So it can be used as a preamp, but does its  performance as a dedicated Preamp perform musically?


----------



## KLJTech

I use the Asgard 2 in my office system as a headphone amp and as a single source preamp feeding a Parsound A23. I switch between using B&W 805N's, NHT Classic Three's and B&W CDM 1NT speakers and I find the Asgard to make a very musical preamp. By that, I mean that it doesn't appear to add or subtract anything from the source signal. Before switching to the Asgard 2, I was using the Creek OBH-22 passive pre-amplifier. The Creek OBH-22 is great in the right setup as it is powered so you can use a remote control and it has two outputs, one fixed and one variable, but I find the Asgard 2 sounds more dynamic without getting in the way of the music. It sounds as clean as the passive yet sounds more dynamic...you can't go wrong with the Asgard 2. 
  
 It's kind of hard (or impossible) to find a fully discrete, true "Class A" preamp for $250, let alone one that is also a great headphone amp.


----------



## Alfred143

Thanks so much, that was the perfect answer I was looking for  
 Happy Listening.


----------



## KLJTech

alfred143 said:


> Thanks so much, that was the perfect answer I was looking for
> Happy Listening.


 
  
 No problem at all, I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Campari

Just bought new gear for my Grado RS1i. It's now Schiit Asgard 2 + Bifrost Uber and Schiit's PYST rca cables an usb cable. Must say I,m positively suprised of the build quality and sound of this setup an hasn't yet discovered any cons tough A2 runs very hot but luckily it is winter so extra radiator is not bad at all


----------



## KLJTech

campari said:


> Just bought new gear for my Grado RS1i. It's now Schiit Asgard 2 + Bifrost Uber and Schiit's PYST rca cables an usb cable. Must say I,m positively suprised of the build quality and sound of this setup an hasn't yet discovered any cons tough A2 runs very hot but luckily it is winter so extra radiator is not bad at all


 
  
 That's a very nice setup, the Asgard 2 is always going to run hot as it is a true, honest to goodness, no marketing B.S "Class A" amp and real "Class A" runs very warm to hot. If not for a brilliant case designed to help keep cost down, and to dissipate heat, and the guys at Schiit Audio's desire to offer incredible products well below the norm, the Asgard 2 could easily fetch 3 times the retail price.
  
 Now go buy more music and try and forget about the components!


----------



## wahsmoh

I love my Asgard 2 and it has a firm place in my arsenal. My old Theta -> Asgard 2 -> Alpha Dogs is such a great all rounder. At times I prefer the HD600/BH Crack for rock but the Alpha Dogs do almost everything better and more lively.
  
 If I had to go back and do it all again though I would just get the HD600/Crack because it's cheaper and you're almostt end game.
  
 However after getting used to the Alpha Dog bass from the Asgard 2 and Theta it is clear that synergy matters.. Bifrost Uber and Asgard 2 made the Alpha Dog soundstage collapse and it had digititus at the high frequency extremes.
  
 Bifrost MB cures this, but still lacks the weight and unique drive my Theta brings to the system cause of the 4V SE output. I haven't listened to the Bifrost MB in a few weeks but I think I will give it ago again.


----------



## Reqqer

Just got the Asgard 2, and absolutely loving it! Replaced an M-Audio Firewire 610 I had laying around when I just got into audio production, and now my music sounds MUCH better! Great unit for its price point, and the delivery was insanely quick.
  
 Now that I have a satisfactory setup for now, now to build my Hi-Res library!


----------



## NeoWilson

i somehow accidentally ordered Asgard 2 and Modi 2U ... I only wanted to see the total in AUD via paypal before paying.. Paypal message says i will be able to review before paying however when I clicked continue.. it says thank you for your order ...
  
 Emailed schiit so hopefully they will be able to provide full refund.
  
 Anyhoo, are A2 and M2U stack good enough for Audeze LCD2 ? 
  
 I just don't feel like spending 400$ on the Bifrost


----------



## madwolfa

neowilson said:


> Anyhoo, are A2 and M2U stack good enough for Audeze LCD2 ?
> I just don't feel like spending 400$ on the Bifrost


 
  
 Yes, it's good enough. Also, Bifrost Multibit is totally worth its price.


----------



## pldelisle

I have the Asgard 2 with LCD-2 and it's very good. But I think it's quite limit on the power side. LCD-2 requires 1-4W, while Asgard 2 may be able to push only ~900mW in 70 ohms. But not really a problem. It's quite a good setup. I have the Gungnir as DAC.


----------



## madwolfa

pldelisle said:


> I have the Asgard 2 with LCD-2 and it's very good. But I think it's quite limit on the power side. LCD-2 requires 1-4W, while Asgard 2 may be able to push only ~900mW in 70 ohms. But not really a problem. It's quite a good setup. I have the Gungnir as DAC.


 
  
 LCD-2F has much lower power requirements, than pre-Fazor cans... I never had to turn volume past 9 am on mine.


----------



## pldelisle

Volume is the amplitude of the wave, so it's voltage. Power is not the actual volume.


----------



## StanD

pldelisle said:


> Volume is the amplitude of the wave, so it's voltage. Power is not the actual volume.


 
 Where are you measuring the amplitude? I would think volume is loudness as in the SPL that greets one's ears.


----------



## tomb

stand said:


> pldelisle said:
> 
> 
> > Volume is the amplitude of the wave, so it's voltage. Power is not the actual volume.
> ...


 
  
 No offense, but instead of picking apart his terminology, maybe you could admit that volume position of a knob (and gain) don't necessarily equate to power at the headphone, which translates into SPL.


----------



## StanD

tomb said:


> No offense, but instead of picking apart his terminology, maybe you could admit that volume position of a knob (and gain) don't necessarily equate to power at the headphone, which translates into SPL.


 
 Words are how we communicate. No offence taken, I was just trying to make things technically correct. Yes the volume control affects/adjusts the sound volume that we hear, however, that was not what was originally stated. I asked where the "amplitude" was measured. If it was measured at the ouput of the DAC, then the volume control would not even be a factor.


----------



## Pappas3278

Just to reiterate what others have said;  the Asgard 2 drives the LCD-2 fazor very well.  My volume knob doesn't go past 10 o'clock unless I want to hurt myself.


----------



## knorris908

pappas3278 said:


> Just to reiterate what others have said;  the Asgard 2 drives the LCD-2 fazor very well.  My volume knob doesn't go past 10 o'clock unless I want to hurt myself.


 
 Our household can also confirm that the ASGARD 2 drives our HD-650, HD-800, & T1 ver.2 beautifully.  And that the T1 ver.2 takes HI GAIN with no complaints!


----------



## oceans22

Just opened up my Christmas gift & YESSSSSS I finally got the Asgard 2. So pretty, so clean!!!
  
 Now I want to just say I'm not technically sophisticated at all about my audio gear. I just love music & I want to enjoy it at it's most optimum. 
  
 But I do have a few questions for the seasoned posters on here. Here are my simple specs:
  
 Source: iphone 6 Plus
 Headphones: HiFi Man HE 400i
 Amp:  Asgard 2
  
 The A2 replaced or will replace the Fiio Mont Blanc & so far honestly I'm not hearing a discernible difference?? In fact the Fiio's bass boost seems to make the enjoyment of listening leaning towards the Fiio...so far! I'm not a bass head but I do have an allotment of music that as a moderate amount of bass. Does the A2 require a "burn in" time like some headphones do?  I have the gain switched up as well.
  
 I tried playing so far a variety of music to see if I hear any major differences:
  
 Ottmar Liebert - Santa Fe
 John Coltrane- Dear Lord
 The Art of Noise- Moments In Love
 RJD2-Weatherpeople
 Galimatias & Alina Baraz- Drift
  
 Could it be the HD 400i's? 
  
 Any advise would be greatly appreciated. 
  
 Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## Defiant00

I haven't seen any reports of burn-in making any real sound signature changes to the Asgard 2, and personally didn't notice any changes either.
  
 There are a couple possibilities that come to mind:
  

You simply prefer more bass. Nothing wrong with that if that's the case, so maybe the Fiio is better for you.
Your iPhone may either have some sound settings set that benefit the Fiio but not the Asgard, or it may be that it doesn't sound as good because you're going directly from iPhone to whichever amp, so regardless of amp it may just sound like iPhone.


----------



## earnmyturns

oceans22 said:


> Just opened up my Christmas gift & YESSSSSS I finally got the Asgard 2. So pretty, so clean!!!
> 
> Now I want to just say I'm not technically sophisticated at all about my audio gear. I just love music & I want to enjoy it at it's most optimum.
> 
> ...


 
The iPhone's built-in DAC may just not be good enough to bring out the differences between the two amps.


----------



## oceans22

earnmyturns said:


> The iPhone's built-in DAC may just not be good enough to bring out the differences between the two amps.


 

 Interesting, so I may have to bi-pass the iPhone's internal DAC & go with an external? After a solid 4-5 hours of listening I am starting to hear some differences. I noticed the vocals on several songs sound much more enveloping & spacious, although not with ALL songs. So I guess I may have to think about going to something like a Asgard 2 + Modi 2 or Bifrost? 
  
 But I'm also going to have to  invest in a cable that will bi-pass the iPhone all together as well correct?


----------



## aamer23

oceans22 said:


> Interesting, so I may have to bi-pass the iPhone's internal DAC & go with an external? After a solid 4-5 hours of listening I am starting to hear some differences. I noticed the vocals on several songs sound much more enveloping & spacious, although not with ALL songs. So I guess I may have to think about going to something like a Asgard 2 + Modi 2 or Bifrost?
> 
> But I'm also going to have to  invest in a cable that will bi-pass the iPhone all together as well correct?


 
 depending on budget Bifrost MB sounds really good


----------



## Arniesb

oceans22 said:


> Just opened up my Christmas gift & YESSSSSS I finally got the Asgard 2. So pretty, so clean!!!
> 
> Now I want to just say I'm not technically sophisticated at all about my audio gear. I just love music & I want to enjoy it at it's most optimum.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arniesb

On the other hand Beyerdynamic A2 sounded like i imagined That A20 whould sound and even better!!! But for 1500 it is absolutely not worth it. Maybe for 1000...


----------



## RickB

oceans22 said:


> Interesting, so I may have to bi-pass the iPhone's internal DAC & go with an external? After a solid 4-5 hours of listening I am starting to hear some differences. I noticed the vocals on several songs sound much more enveloping & spacious, although not with ALL songs. So I guess I may have to think about going to something like a Asgard 2 + Modi 2 or Bifrost?
> 
> But I'm also going to have to  invest in a cable that will bi-pass the iPhone all together as well correct?


 
  
 I've never done it, but if I'm not mistaken, you can use Apple's Camera Connection Kit to output a digital signal from the iPhone's DAC (and bypass the phone's internal amp) to the Asgard 2. The iPhone's DAC is pretty good. You may need to use a powered USB hub between the iPhone and Asgard.


----------



## bixby

rickb said:


> I've never done it, but if I'm not mistaken, you can use Apple's Camera Connection Kit to output a digital signal from the iPhone's DAC (and bypass the phone's internal amp) to the Asgard 2. The iPhone's DAC is pretty good. You may need to use a powered USB hub between the iPhone and Asgard.


 
 Nope!  The Asgard cannot decode digital.
  
 You need a dac to decode the digital signal from the iphone.  Like an HRT Microstreamer.


----------



## RickB

bixby said:


> Nope!  The Asgard cannot decode digital.
> 
> You need a dac to decode the digital signal from the iphone.  Like an HRT Microstreamer.


 
  
 The camera connection kit is supposed to output an analog signal.
  
 Edit: maybe this has more info, since I don't know much about this.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/719808/lightning-to-usb-camera-adapter-usb-dac-supported-bit-depths-sample-rates


----------



## bixby

rickb said:


> The camera connection kit is supposed to output an analog signal.
> 
> Edit: maybe this has more info, since I don't know much about this.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/719808/lightning-to-usb-camera-adapter-usb-dac-supported-bit-depths-sample-rates


 
 I am afraid, I have caused some confusion.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I have used the incorrect names for the item I was referencing.  The correct name for the item I was thinking about is Lightning to USB Camera Adapter
  
 The older ipad camera connection kit uses a bigger dock connector and is meant to import digital files over usb to an sd card or ipad with the old 30 pin dock connector.
  
 An even older Line Out Dock with 30 pin connector was used back int he day to get a line out signal from an ipod to an external amp for example.
  
 As for modern iphones, the correct name I suppose is a Lightning to USB Camera Adapter.  This allows for file transfer and digital out via the usb connection.  You can use it to hook up an approved self powered portable dac or dac/amp like the microstreamer.
  
 I am not aware of any other way to get an analog out from the iphone other than just using the headphone jack.


----------



## RickB

bixby said:


> I am afraid, I have caused some confusion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I was confused myself.


----------



## derbigpr

earnmyturns said:


> The iPhone's built-in DAC may just not be good enough to bring out the differences between the two amps.


 
  
 I highly doubt. That thing sounds better subjectively, and measures better objectively, than most DAC under 500 dollars, and some from above that.  Even the amp section on it is ridiculously good for a device that does a million things and the audio section of it is smaller than the tip of your finger.


----------



## KLJTech

I apologize if this has already been asked and answered while using the phone as your source, are you playing lossless/cd quality audio files or no? 
  
 I'm very familiar with the FiiO E12 and E12A, I prefer the E12A overall yet the E12 is still a very nice portable amp for the money. In my system, with my music and my headphones, I find the Asgard 2 to be a very transparent amp. I've never found it to add nor subtract from the source files being feed to it, which is what you're hoping for in a well-designed, true "Class A" amp. That's not to say that you may not prefer the sound of the E12 and the bass boost it offers. If I were you I wouldn't make snap judgments regarding the performance of the Asgard 2, sometimes when we sit and listen for "differences" (good or bad) in audio gear we stop listening as we usually do...which is just for the enjoyment of the music. Give yourself some time to relax, listen to music you love and in no time I think you'll find that the Asgard 2 will truly shine and if it doesn't and it's simply not your cup of tea that okay, you need to go with what you enjoy most. Good luck, I hope you get it all figured out!


----------



## oceans22

derbigpr said:


> I highly doubt. That thing sounds better subjectively, and measures better objectively, than most DAC under 500 dollars, and some from above that.  Even the amp section on it is ridiculously good for a device that does a million things and the audio section of it is smaller than the tip of your finger.


 

 From what I've read on multiple posts is that the iPhone's internal DAC is not that bad at all so I feel like what may be the deciding factor if I keep the Asgard 2 is trying out a few different headphones with it. 
  
 I think I'm going to pick up a pair of Fidelio X2, used pair of HD700's & maybe just for Shiits & giggles a pair of Audio Technica ATH-M50x. Obviously not all at one time but for the price of the Asgard & the reputation Shiit has I should give them a fair chance.
  
 I mean who knows maybe my ears are just not sophisticated enough to properly appreciate the setup I have right now & I still have juvenile ears?


----------



## oceans22

kljtech said:


> I apologize if this has already been asked and answered while using the phone as your source, are you playing lossless/cd quality audio files or no?
> 
> I'm very familiar with the FiiO E12 and E12A, I prefer the E12A overall yet the E12 is still a very nice portable amp for the money. In my system, with my music and my headphones, I find the Asgard 2 to be a very transparent amp. I've never found it to add nor subtract from the source files being feed to it, which is what you're hoping for in a well-designed, true "Class A" amp. That's not to say that you may not prefer the sound of the E12 and the bass boost it offers. If I were you I wouldn't make snap judgments regarding the performance of the Asgard 2, sometimes when we sit and listen for "differences" (good or bad) in audio gear we stop listening as we usually do...which is just for the enjoyment of the music. Give yourself some time to relax, listen to music you love and in no time I think you'll find that the Asgard 2 will truly shine and if it doesn't and it's simply not your cup of tea that okay, you need to go with what you enjoy most. Good luck, I hope you get it all figured out!


 

 Sorry I didn't see your post earlier! I would say about 60% of my music library was burned from CD's, then from about 2007 on I've been buying my music at normal mp3 quality. I'm definitely going to hang on to the Asgard until I give it a fair once around with several different headphones. It could be the HE400i's that aren't my cup of tea, however I do think with the Mont Blanc's bass boost they do seem a bit more enjoyable.


----------



## disastermouse

What kind of upgrade would I hear with an Asgard 2? 
  
 I'm currently running iMac/Tidal ->HRT MusicStreamer ii+ -> original Schiit Magni -> HiFiMan HE-500 or Sennheiser HD650 (purchased used in 2010). I'm trying to decide between a Magni 2 Uber, a Vali 2, or an Asgard 2.


----------



## Kozic

disastermouse said:


> What kind of upgrade would I hear with an Asgard 2?
> 
> I'm currently running iMac/Tidal ->HRT MusicStreamer ii+ -> original Schiit Magni -> HiFiMan HE-500 or Sennheiser HD650 (purchased used in 2010). I'm trying to decide between a Magni 2 Uber, a Vali 2, or an Asgard 2.


 
 The HD-650 would work well with any of them but with the HE-500 the Asgard 2 would be the best. With thats said I would save up a bit more and go with the Gustard H10 or even the Lyr 2 they both are just fantastic with planars so if you are thinking about keeping them or getting new planars HE-560 LDC 2 ext.... and you may never "need" to upgrade your amp again.


----------



## disastermouse

kozic said:


> The HD-650 would work well with any of them but with the HE-500 the Asgard 2 would be the best. With thats said I would save up a bit more and go with the Gustard H10 or even the Lyr 2 they both are just fantastic with planars so if you are thinking about keeping them or getting new planars HE-560 LDC 2 ext.... and you may never "need" to upgrade your amp again.


 

 I ended up going with a Project Polaris. This thing is unreal with my HE-500!


----------



## Capt369

Sub'd


----------



## earnmyturns

krash183 said:


> Loving the asgard 2


 
 Now you just need a Bifrost Multibit to stack the Asgard 2 on


----------



## MarcelE

earnmyturns said:


> Now you just need a Bifrost Multibit to stack the Asgard 2 on


 
 Now that is something I'm still considering (having an Asgard 2 and Modi 2 Uber too).
 If only for stacking/matching them.
 Do you think there could be something settled/exchanged with Schiit? Do they do that?


----------



## Defiant00

marcele said:


> Now that is something I'm still considering (having an Asgard 2 and Modi 2 Uber too).
> If only for stacking/matching them.
> Do you think there could be something settled/exchanged with Schiit? Do they do that?


 
  
 If you're within your trial period then I believe they waive the restock fee if you upgrade.
  
 Outside of that your best bet is probably to just sell the Modi here.


----------



## Capt369

Does anyone drive the alpha primes with the asgard 2? If so, is it enough power? My understanding is that the AP's need at least 1.5 watts to get the most out of the base.


----------



## sheldaze

capt369 said:


> Does anyone drive the alpha primes with the asgard 2? If so, is it enough power? My understanding is that the AP's need at least 1.5 watts to get the most out of the base.


 
 HE1K require about twice the voltage and four times the current relative to the Alpha Prime.
 Asgard 2 drives HE1K, so it'll be just fine with the AP.


----------



## Kozic

capt369 said:


> Does anyone drive the alpha primes with the asgard 2? If so, is it enough power? My understanding is that the AP's need at least 1.5 watts to get the most out of the base.


I had the mad dog pro and the Asgard 2 worked OK with them but once I got the Gustard H10 with 2.5 watts I never used a planar headphone (LCD-2F,ZMF Blackwoods or the MDP) with the Asgard again. The H10 just is fantastic with planars, now with dynamic headphones T90 DT-880 AKG545 TH-X00 I could not find much of a difference if any between them.
 Just my 2 cents


----------



## Capt369

Thanks guys. I really wanted the AP's but not to the extent of buying a stronger amp for reaching it's full potential. I guess I'll cross it off my list.


----------



## bixby

kozic said:


> I had the mad dog pro and the Asgard 2 worked OK with them but once I got the Gustard H10 with 2.5 watts I never used a planar headphone (LCD-2F,ZMF Blackwoods or the MDP) with the Asgard again. The H10 just is fantastic with planars, now with dynamic headphones T90 DT-880 AKG545 TH-X00 I could not find much of a difference if any between them.
> Just my 2 cents


 
 Are you saying you PREFER the sound of the planars through your Gustard over the Asgard 2?  Or are you ADVISING the person that the Asgard 2 does not have adequate power to drive the Alpha Primes?
  
  


capt369 said:


> Thanks guys. I really wanted the AP's but not to the extent of buying a stronger amp for reaching it's full potential. I guess I'll cross it off my list.


 
 From Inner Fidelity measurements of the Alpha Prime.  50 ohms at almost all frequencies, power required for 90 db,  ahem............Power Needed for 90d BSPL 0.61 mW.
  
 So do the math, every 3 db is a doubling of power ergo 93 db=1.22 milliwatts, 96 db=2.44, 99db=4.88, 102db=4.88, and on.
  
 Am I missing something?  My Asgard 2 drove my Mad Dogs just fine.  And the Asgard 2 is rated at 1,000 milliwatts at 50 ohms.
  
 Carry on!


----------



## Capt369

bixby said:


> Are you saying you PREFER the sound of the planars through your Gustard over the Asgard 2?  Or are you ADVISING the person that the Asgard 2 does not have adequate power to drive the Alpha Primes?
> 
> 
> From Inner Fidelity measurements of the Alpha Prime.  50 ohms at almost all frequencies, power required for 90 db,  ahem............Power Needed for 90d BSPL 0.61 mW.
> ...


 

 Thanks for your input, Bixby. My interest in the AP`s is once again active.


----------



## Koolpep

bixby said:


> Are you saying you [COLOR=FF0000]PREFER[/COLOR] the sound of the planars through your Gustard over the Asgard 2?  Or are you [COLOR=FF0000]ADVISING[/COLOR] the person that the Asgard 2 does not have adequate power to drive the Alpha Primes?
> 
> 
> From Inner Fidelity measurements of the Alpha Prime.  50 ohms at almost all frequencies, power required for 90 db,  ahem............Power Needed for 90d BSPL 0.61 mW.
> ...




I understand what the op meant with the H10. It's not ncessary the power and volume delivery. It's just a different level of engagement with that amp and these headphones.

Once I had my H10 and listened to my LCD-2 and HE560 on it, I couldn't go back to my Asgard. Though it was the original version of the Asgard. 

Th asgard is an amazing amp for my dynamic headphones and I enjoyed it a lot, but there is just some special synergy with the H10 and planars. 

Cheers.


----------



## MarcelE

Not sure what the difference between the Asgard 1 and Asgard 2 is, but I thoroughly enjoy the Asgard 2 with my planars.
 With the HE-400 and on low gain the soundscape is somewhat wider, more space, on high gain the midst come more forward and it's a more in your face sound.
 I'm sure other amps/dacs give their own signature to the sound, but for me this works and is end-game for me.
 (though I'm not ruling out getting another dac like the Bifrost, if only it would fit below the Asgard 2).


----------



## sheldaze

marcele said:


> Not sure what the difference between the Asgard 1 and Asgard 2 is, but I thoroughly enjoy the Asgard 2 with my planars.
> With the HE-400 and on low gain the soundscape is somewhat wider, more space, on high gain the midst come more forward and it's a more in your face sound.
> I'm sure other amps/dacs give their own signature to the sound, but for me this works and is end-game for me.
> (though I'm not ruling out getting another dac like the Bifrost, if only it would fit below the Asgard 2).


 
 I'll second the low-gain versus high-gain. The lower is my preference.
  
 I wish I understood more with regards to headphone amplifier topology (I am here, so perhaps there is hope), but to my ears the 12dB of feedback in low gain mode is doing the sound some good. And there is still plenty of power available to drive my most power-hungry planar.


----------



## earnmyturns

capt369 said:


> Does anyone drive the alpha primes with the asgard 2? If so, is it enough power? My understanding is that the AP's need at least 1.5 watts to get the most out of the base.


I have that setup, no problem at all, I never have to move the volume knob past halfway.


----------



## Capt369

earnmyturns said:


> I have that setup, no problem at all, I never have to move the volume knob past halfway.


 

 Perfect. Thank you.


----------



## oceans22

sheldaze said:


> I'll second the low-gain versus high-gain. The lower is my preference.
> 
> I wish I understood more with regards to headphone amplifier topology (I am here, so perhaps there is hope), but to my ears the 12dB of feedback in low gain mode is doing the sound some good. And there is still plenty of power available to drive my most power-hungry planar.


 

 Really? I had (just sold them) the HE400i & with my iphone voume cranked all the way up the Asgard2 I needed the gain switched up, the volume knob was turned all the way to 3 o'clock & it still seemed starved. I don't know I guess I just thought with a desktop amp like that you would just barely turn it on & it would blow the doors off but it's not any louder than my Fiio Mont Blanc.


----------



## KLJTech

Most source components output a fixed 2 volts, not sure what your iPhone's output voltage is, but if it's lower than average you'll have to turn the Asgard 2 up higher.


----------



## 12many

oceans22 said:


> Really? I had (just sold them) the HE400i & with my iphone voume cranked all the way up the Asgard2 I needed the gain switched up, the volume knob was turned all the way to 3 o'clock & it still seemed starved. I don't know I guess I just thought with a desktop amp like that you would just barely turn it on & it would blow the doors off but it's not any louder than my Fiio Mont Blanc.


 

 My ears would bleed.  I wonder if your iphone has the volume limit set.   Although, I run my asgard from the Modi U2 so maybe there is a difference in its output compared to the iphone (which I also use).  Did you ever drive HP from your iphone?


----------



## tamleo

Is there anything wrong because i prefer the sound of the original Asgard to the Asgard 2? I heard the original to be euphonic, natural and spacious ,the Asgard 2 is more forward and compressed.


----------



## sheldaze

tamleo said:


> Is there anything wrong because i prefer the sound of the original Asgard to the Asgard 2? I heard the original to be euphonic, natural and spacious ,the Asgard 2 is more forward and compressed.


 
 Sorry, I don't know the answer to your question. I just have another question - did you try the Asgard 2 in both high and low gain?


----------



## listen2themusic

I want to buy either an Asgard 2 or Valhalla 2 to pair pretty much exclusively with my Sennheiser HD600s. I've read so many threads and varying opinions regarding which one would be better with this specific can. One review I read said the V2 had a bit more sparkle and clarity in the treble than the A2 provided...seems like this might benefit the 600's?
  
 I also just ordered a balanced cable from Surf Cables. I realize neither of these amps have a balanced output, but I plan to get an amp with balanced output for the music room down the line. I'm going to use either the A2 or V2 with the 1 foot adapter cable that I bought to use the Surf Cable with a non-balanced amp. Would my choice of cable make a difference in my choice between these two amps?
  
 I'm so confused, perhaps I will just flip a damn coin...


----------



## sheldaze

listen2themusic said:


> I want to buy either an Asgard 2 or Valhalla 2 to pair pretty much exclusively with my Sennheiser HD600s. I've read so many threads and varying opinions regarding which one would be better with this specific can. One review I read said the V2 had a bit more sparkle and clarity in the treble than the A2 provided...seems like this might benefit the 600's?
> 
> I also just ordered a balanced cable from Surf Cables. I realize neither of these amps have a balanced output, but I plan to get an amp with balanced output for the music room down the line. I'm going to use either the A2 or V2 with the 1 foot adapter cable that I bought to use the Surf Cable with a non-balanced amp. Would my choice of cable make a difference in my choice between these two amps?
> 
> I'm so confused, perhaps I will just flip a damn coin...


 
 I have both:
  

The Asgard 2 is better for headphones that require a lot of current - think planar.
The Valhalla 2 is better for headphones that require a lot of voltage, and typically have high impedance - Sennheiser HD600/650/800 and many other headphones are a perfect match.


----------



## leggy

Just ordered Asgard2 to amp the Q701 and Beyer DT990Pro 250ohm. Will compare it to my iBasso D14 and post back my findings


----------



## listen2themusic

sheldaze said:


> I have both:
> 
> 
> The Asgard 2 is better for headphones that require a lot of current - think planar.
> The Valhalla 2 is better for headphones that require a lot of voltage, and typically have high impedance - Sennheiser HD600/650/800 and many other headphones are a perfect match.


 

 I just ordered a Schiit Valhalla 2 and Bifrost DAC today...


----------



## Byronb

listen2themusic said:


> I just ordered a Schiit Valhalla 2 and Bifrost DAC today...


 
 Very Nice!


----------



## leggy

Positive first impression for the Asgard 2 when compared to the iBasso D14
 The Asgard 2 adds body, the sound opened up a little bit, adds slight warmness, increases soundstage, tightens up the bass, clearer/smoother sound. Needless to say the very slight distortion I used to have with the D14 when upping the volume past 2-3 o’clock on high gain is gone now, which is expected given the spec difference between these amps. 
 Please note that all changes are slight, nothing extreme, but it’s there, for my ears, YMMV.
 Test performed on AKG Q701 and Beyer DT990Pro 250 ohm


----------



## MarcelE

Have fun with the Asgard2 Leggy. It's a wonderful amp imo.
Right now I'm listening from my tablet and oh boy I do want my Asgard2 connected right now because the output from the tablet misses body, power etc.
The difference is not small.


----------



## leggy

Thank you Marcel. I am trying it on 2 different cans but I like the matching with the Beyer better than the AKG so far. 
Waiting to find out how things will change in a week or so


----------



## tamleo

sheldaze said:


> Sorry, I don't know the answer to your question. I just have another question - did you try the Asgard 2 in both high and low gain?


 
 um..no. Because my headphone is the Lcd-2 and i borrowed my friend's Asgard 2 for just 2 day, only high gain mode was used. Sorry


----------



## sheldaze

tamleo said:


> um..no. Because my headphone is the Lcd-2 and i borrowed my friend's Asgard 2 for just 2 day, only high gain mode was used. Sorry


 
 No problems! Thanks!
  
 I was curious is all, and sorry - still don't have much input on the original Asgard. I think I would be the only person at our local group who would even have the newer Asgard.


----------



## Gavin C4

I wish the Asgard 2 have a button for me to switch between headphone output or RCA output for my powered speakers. 
 It will be much more convenient since it will not require me to un-plug and re-plug the headphone so often. 
Just like the Modi 2 with a button for you to switch between USB/ RCA/ optical input


----------



## h2rulz

gavin c4 said:


> I wish the Asgard 2 have a button for me to switch between headphone output or RCA output for my powered speakers.
> It will be much more convenient since it will not require me to un-plug and re-plug the headphone so often.
> Just like the Modi 2 with a button for you to switch between USB/ RCA/ optical input


 

  +1


----------



## riverlethe

gavin c4 said:


> I wish the Asgard 2 have a button for me to switch between headphone output or RCA output for my powered speakers.
> It will be much more [COLOR=222222]convenient since it will not require me to un-plug and re-plug the headphone so often. [/COLOR]
> [COLOR=222222]Just like the Modi 2 with a button for you to switch between USB/ RCA/ optical input[/COLOR]




-1. Preamps and receivers have always worked like the Asgard. A button would be silly.


----------



## Koolpep

riverlethe said:


> -1. Preamps and receivers have always worked like the Asgard. A button would be silly.


 

 +1 having to unplug and re-plug cables (like it always was) - was always silly and always bothered me. Switching the input while leaving everything connected is way smarter. When the headphone is pulled out by accident and the house is blasted with music (or whatever you are listening to) is not smart.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## riverlethe

koolpep said:


> +1 having to unplug and re-plug cables (like it always was) - was always silly and always bothered me. Switching the input while leaving everything connected is way smarter. When the headphone is pulled out by accident and the house is blasted with music (or whatever you are listening to) is not smart.
> 
> Cheers.


 

 No, it's not smart. 
  
 With the added cost and complexity, I just don't see it happening.  I believe the JDS Labs Element has a button for this feature, but it also lacks volume control for the RCA outputs, so it's basically worthless as a preamp.


----------



## h2rulz

sheldaze said:


> No problems! Thanks!
> 
> I was curious is all, and sorry - still don't have much input on the original Asgard. I think I would be the only person at our local group who would even have the newer Asgard.


 

 I just got my Asgard 2 off the shoulder of rt 28 near Old Ox Rd Exit, somewhere between Sterling and Herndon.
  
 Yes, that just happeend


----------



## sheldaze

h2rulz said:


> I just got my Asgard 2 off the shoulder of rt 28 near Old Ox Rd Exit, somewhere between Sterling and Herndon.
> 
> Yes, that just happeend


 




  
 Umm...I used to live about them parts...say what?


----------



## h2rulz

sheldaze said:


> Umm...I used to live about them parts...say what?


 
  
 The guy's car broke down on rt 28 on his way to meet me, and had to pull over to the side.
 After little hesitation, I decided to drive to the "site" and pick up the Asgard 2.
 I did offer him help if there was anything I could do, but he already called for roadside assistance.
  
 So, all was left to do was to go ahead and proceed with our original plan.
 I paid him via Paypal using my phone, and he got his Asgard from his car, all while cars running by us on the highway.
  
 Probably was not the safest.. nor best way to deal with the situation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 But it definitely tops the list of most unusual places to pickup gear found on head-fi.


----------



## MrGoat

avroarrow said:


> Just a quick question. I tried searching this thread and didn't get any hits that matched my situation.  I recently bought a demo Asgard 2 last week from a local store (after going through 2 defective Fiio E09k's) to pair with my AKG K702.65 Annies.  I have noticed that it clicks seemingly randomly after it gets hot after about maybe minimum of 1 hour of on time.  It's definitely not the muted power on/off relay click within 10 seconds of powering on/off.  This relay click is much louder than that and it only happens once the unit is nice and toasty warm/hot.  So during a 3 hour listening session it may click once or twice.  Is this behavior normal?  Or is my bad luck with amps just continuing?


 

 I am having this same issue with my asgard 2, any suggestions?


----------



## RickB

mrgoat said:


> I am having this same issue with my asgard 2, any suggestions?


 

 This is just a guess here, but what you may be experiencing is the metal of the case expanding due to heat. I don't think it's anything to worry about.


----------



## Defiant00

mrgoat said:


> I am having this same issue with my asgard 2, any suggestions?


 
  


rickb said:


> This is just a guess here, but what you may be experiencing is the metal of the case expanding due to heat. I don't think it's anything to worry about.


 
  
 Check the tightness of the screws; I believe I had a similar issue with my original Asgard and it turned out to be one of the screws being a bit loose, so it would pop when it warmed up (I think, it's been a few years at this point...)


----------



## 520RanchBro

I can say my Asgard 2 makes no clicks so that is something out of the ordinary but not sure about what could be causing it.


----------



## rgmffn

520ranchbro said:


> I can say my Asgard 2 makes no clicks so that is something out of the ordinary but not sure about what could be causing it.


 
 If the clicking is caused by heat expansion, which I also think it is, having one that doesn't click doesn't mean that one that does is faulty. It's quite common for things that heat up to make a clicking or popping sound.   I actually would try and loosen the screws just a little bit. See if that stops it. If it does, then you'll know that was the reason for the clicking.


----------



## MrGoat

Thanks for the help. Sending it to schiit to see if they can find anything they can do.


----------



## Pappas3278

IMO, waste of your time and money.  Like others have already said it's just the case, itself a heatsink, which is contracting and expanding by the heat generated by the class A.  My A2 does the same thing and has since the day I bought it.


----------



## wahsmoh

koolpep said:


> I understand what the op meant with the H10. It's not ncessary the power and volume delivery. It's just a different level of engagement with that amp and these headphones.
> 
> Once I had my H10 and listened to my LCD-2 and HE560 on it, I couldn't go back to my Asgard. Though it was the original version of the Asgard.
> 
> ...


 

 More the more watts for the planar the better so I have heard. I think the Lyr would also be great with planars if someone wanted to go tubes instead of solid state.
  
 I use the Asgard 2 for my TH-X00 with a Theta DAC outputting double the standard at 4V through unbalanced RCAs into the Asgard 2. I still prefer it when listening to redbook over the Chord Mojo, but I have to admit the Chord Mojo does an amazing job with hi-res music. It is noticeably better when compared to the Theta when I downsample all hi-res to 16/44.1


----------



## Synapse77

Please do not try and adjust the screws in any way.  Just looking for more of a mess.  Noobie here but just my educated .02.


----------



## MrGoat

pappas3278 said:


> IMO, waste of your time and money.  Like others have already said it's just the case, itself a heatsink, which is contracting and expanding by the heat generated by the class A.  My A2 does the same thing and has since the day I bought it.




Good to know. When tightening screws however I noticed there is something loose and rattling in my asgard 2. I think it is somehow related to the back screw holding the input plugs will not screw in and tighten, it just keeps spinning. So I figured it would not hurt to send it in and have them give it a look over. I have back up headphones still thankfully.


----------



## rigodeni

Wondering about the pre-out on the asgard 2. Does it work simultaneously with headphones connected, and is it fixed output or variable?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## KLJTech

I use the Asgard 2 as a preamp in my office system (with a Parasound Halo A21) so the preamp outs are variable and plugging in headphones mutes the preamp outs.


----------



## rigodeni

kljtech said:


> I use the Asgard 2 as a preamp in my office system (with a Parasound Halo A21) so the preamp outs are variable and plugging in headphones mutes the preamp outs.


 

 Good to know thanks.


----------



## riverlethe

rigodeni said:


> Wondering about the pre-out on the asgard 2. Does it work simultaneously with headphones connected, and is it fixed output or variable?
> 
> Thanks.




Preamp outs are always variable. Line outputs are fixed.


----------



## rigodeni

riverlethe said:


> Preamp outs are always variable. Line outputs are fixed.


 

 Good to know. Preamp outs are usually muted by headphone input too? And I assume line outs are not muted in the same way.


----------



## 520RanchBro

rigodeni said:


> Good to know. Preamp outs are usually muted by headphone input too? And I assume line outs are not muted in the same way.


 
 I think it mostly depends on implementation. I think the general consensus is that if you are listening to headphones, you generally don't have the speakers on as well. But amps like the Ragnarok have setting with both active.


----------



## ToddRaymond

I've had my Asgard 2 for about six months, and I'm very much pleased with it. It's being fed by a Gungnir Multibit (which primarily feeds my balanced two channel setup, 15 feet and 90 degrees away in our living room), and for the money, Ho Lee Schiit. I use it with both my HE-560s and Flat-4 Kaede IIs, and it really sounds great. I do have plans to eventually replace it with a Mjolnir 2, and have already gone ahead and picked up some '75 "HG" tubes. However, as much as I look forward to experiencing (and affording) what extra power, finesse, detail, warmth, soundstaging, etc., that upgrade could bring to my planars, I'm also considering sticking with the A2 for some time, and instead putting that extra cash into my two channel setup. I know, you've all been dying to hear this.

My IEMs are rated at up to 400 mW, so not surprisingly there appears to be PLENTY of headroom. However, with the HE-560s—sure they will play LOUD—in certain busy/complex passages, with high dynamic range content, things fall down juuuust a wee bit. Still though: I heartily recommend the Schiit out of it.


----------



## ClintonL

How does the asgard 2 play with the hd800s? I have a bottlehead crack i'm happy with but want a cheap second amp when I want a cleaner ss sound.

 Cheers


----------



## sheldaze

clintonl said:


> How does the asgard 2 play with the hd800s? I have a bottlehead crack i'm happy with but want a cheap second amp when I want a cleaner ss sound.
> 
> Cheers


 
 It works, but (in my opinion) it is not optimal.
  
 I owned, at the same time as the Asgard 2, a Grace Design m9XX and Cavalli Audio Liquid Carbon. These were solid state amplifiers that I quite liked with the HD800. I would probably consider a Lyr 2 with LISST tubes, though I have not heard it specifically with the HD800.
  
 I understand what I've done - doubled the price of your initial suggestion. That's not my intent, and the Asgard 2 will play the HD800. It is simply that I wanted to inject what I heard, which is that the Asgard 2 did not make my best headphones sound their best. I quite enjoyed the Asgard 2 with HD650 and K702. But I did not enjoy it as much with HD800 and HE1000. Asgard 2 is still a good value option, and will play the HD800 just fine.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

clintonl said:


> How does the asgard 2 play with the hd800s? I have a bottlehead crack i'm happy with but want a cheap second amp when I want a cleaner ss sound.
> 
> Cheers


 
 Instead of the Asgard 2, I would suggest the Valhalla 2, which conveys a clean, solid-state sound with a hint of tube sweetness; it resolves more than the Crack and is more spacious in staging, is leaner and faster sounding, but it doesn't have the slam of the Crack.


----------



## Defiant00

clintonl said:


> How does the asgard 2 play with the hd800s? I have a bottlehead crack i'm happy with but want a cheap second amp when I want a cleaner ss sound.
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 And just as a counterpoint, at least with the HD800S and Bifrost MB I am very happy using the Asgard 2. With the normal HD800 I'd be a little more hesitant, especially if you have a brighter DAC.


----------



## ClintonL

Got a Cambridge dac magic plus. Just want a cheaper amp to counterpoint my crack.


----------



## blinsc

Hey guys, I was wondering if you could get tell me if this sounds normal.  Here's my setup:
  
 DAC: ASUS Xonar Essence STX (RCA line out)
 Amps: Magni 2 and Asgard 2
 Headphones: Beyer DT990 Pro 250 ohm and HIFIMAN HE400i
  
 I just got the Asgard 2 and got it hooked up to the Xonar via the RCA cables.  I plugged the power cable into my battery backup with the rest of my computer gear.  With the Xonar at max volume and the Asgard 2 on high-gain at max volume I am getting some noise.  The noise is still there in low-gain mode though greatly reduced.
  
 I wouldn't call the noise a hum as it is more of a "fsh" sound.  I tried touching the computer chassis, the amp chassis, and the RCA cables but that doesn't change the noise.  The noise is a bit more audible on the HE400i than the DT990, especially in high-gain mode.  I did try plugging the Asgard 2 into a different wall power socket and that may have helped a little but it's hard to say for sure.  The noise was still there.  I tried a couple different RCA cables but I don't have anything special in that regard, just some basic cables.
  
 With the Magni 2 in the same scenarios I do not get any noise, either in high- or low-gain mode, with either headphone.  At least none that I can hear.
  
 Schiit's "FAQ" for amps suggests (for hum) a ground loop isolator (which looks like it would go between the Xonar and the amp) or the EbTech HumX but what I am hearing does not sound like hum to me.  It's hard to describe but like I mentioned it's more like a "fsh, fsh, fsh" sound.
  
 If I'm being honest the Asgard 2 has enough power such that in low-gain mode it is loud enough around 12 o'clock where I don't hear the noise at all, but since that noise is completely absent from the Magni 2 I thought I would ask just in case I'm missing something.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## RickB

blinsc said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering if you could get tell me if this sounds normal.  Here's my setup:
> 
> DAC: ASUS Xonar Essence STX (RCA line out)
> Amps: Magni 2 and Asgard 2
> ...


 
  
 I've gone through the same thing. Even though it's not a ground loop, Schiit's amps that use a wallwart don't have this noise, whereas their amps with an internal power supply and grounded plug can have this noise. The two things that solved the issue for me were making sure all the connected equipment are plugged into the same outlet and getting a power conditioner. The power conditioner I got is not expensive and is more of a power strip with good filtering (it's listed in my profile).


----------



## bixby

blinsc said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering if you could get tell me if this sounds normal.  Here's my setup:
> 
> DAC: ASUS Xonar Essence STX (RCA line out)
> Amps: Magni 2 and Asgard 2
> ...


 

 It's not a ground loop based on your description.
  
 You are going  to have to play detective to isolate the cause.  You do not mention what computer, which player, etc.  Try checking all software settings to ensure you have things setup for bit perfect playback with no additional gain in the software.
  
 Try new RCA cables, try running headphone out from your computer 1/8 IN jack to the inputs of the amp.  Usually requires a 1/8 to dual rca plugs.  Try moving the amps to see if that has an effect.  Try closing down all other programs and play quiet music to see if you hear it as much. 
  
 If you merely have the computer at idle and not playing music, and you are turning the gain up higher than you would normally listen, it could just be the residual noise of the computer and dac.  And maybe the magni filtered it and the Asgard is not. 
  
 You called it a "fsh" noise.  Is it constant like fshhhhhhhhhhh or fsh ..silence..fish...and is it periodic like every so many seconds or does it relate to something you are doing with mouse or computer.  Many times this computer noise is filtered by some setups and designs and not by others.
  
 So, I would try to rule out the physical cables, placement etc.Then you could try the amp on another computer setup.  That would confirm or rule out the amp as an issue if quieter or quiet on another setup.


----------



## madwolfa

Just get an external DAC.


----------



## 520RanchBro

Mine does the same when cranked all the way, with my Bifrost so I doubt an external DAC would solve that issue. I'm plugged into a power conditioner as well.
  
 I thought that was just normal and not an issue as you'll never need to turn it up even close to that loud with your headphones, you'd severely damage your hearing and could likely destroy the 400i's drivers (about 120 dB). Is it noticeable at actual listening volumes? On mine it is dead silent, even with the harder-to-drive HE-560.


----------



## bixby

madwolfa said:


> Just get an external DAC.


 

 Then he gets to deal with all the noise his computer sends through USB and ends up spending even more $ on USB decrapifiers, hahaha.


----------



## madwolfa

bixby said:


> Then he gets to deal with all the noise his computer sends through USB and ends up spending even more $ on USB decrapifiers, hahaha.


 
  
 I can only think of a ground loop hum and then it's rarely an issue when using the same power outlet. Use optical cable in worst case scenario.


----------



## bixby

madwolfa said:


> I can only think of a ground loop hum and then it's rarely an issue when using the same power outlet. Use optical cable in worst case scenario.


 

 You obviously have not been following the threads on USB decrapifiers and the noise they purport to cure:
  
 to wit: 
  
 Schiit Wyrd
 AQ Jitterbug
 Intona USB Isolator
 Ifi ipurifier
 ifi ipurifier2
 Ifi Micro USB 3.0
 Light Harmonic Lightspeed Revive
 UpTone Audio Regen
 Wyred 4 Sound Recovery
 Aqvox
  
 and probably some others I am not aware of at the moment.


----------



## blinsc

520ranchbro said:


> Mine does the same when cranked all the way, with my Bifrost so I doubt an external DAC would solve that issue. I'm plugged into a power conditioner as well.
> 
> I thought that was just normal and not an issue as you'll never need to turn it up even close to that loud with your headphones, you'd severely damage your hearing and could likely destroy the 400i's drivers (about 120 dB). Is it noticeable at actual listening volumes? On mine it is dead silent, even with the harder-to-drive HE-560.


 
  
 It is not much of an issue because I can get plenty volume even on low-gain but since it doesn't happen with the Magni 2 under identical conditions, I just wanted to make sure there was no quick/easy fix.  RickB's suggestion sounds like it would be the best bet.
  
 Thanks for the responses everyone.


----------



## 520RanchBro

For the record, My gear is all plugged in to the same outlet/power conditioner as well. Still noise at max. So no guarantee that will solve it either.


----------



## madwolfa

520ranchbro said:


> For the record, My gear is all plugged in to the same outlet/power conditioner as well. Still noise at max. So no guarantee that will solve it either.


 
  
 Slight buzz at max volume on high gain is completely normal.


----------



## 520RanchBro

madwolfa said:


> Slight buzz at max volume on high gain is completely normal.


 
 That's what I thought as well and I never recommend spending money on trying to reduce noise at volumes one will never listen at.


----------



## theveterans

> It is not much of an issue because I can get plenty volume even on low-gain but since it doesn't happen with the Magni 2 under identical conditions, I just wanted to make sure there was no quick/easy fix.  RickB's suggestion sounds like it would be the best bet.
> 
> Thanks for the responses everyone.


 
  
 I know a bit late in this topic, but I had the same crackling / humming issues before. I found out that if our electricity load is very high especially in summer (e.g. lot's of electric fans that is plugged in close to where you plug the amp), this issue gets louder. Try to plug the Asgard to an area with low electricity load and away from microwaves, electric fans or any electricity to mechanical device (i.e. vacuums, etc.) this noise will disappear like you've never heard it before.


----------



## TasticBubble

What kind of headphone or sound signature does Asgard 2 pair best with?


----------



## theveterans

Anything that has a 92.9 db spl or greater @ 50 ohms or less. Adequate for 300 ohms, but a good OTL amp will easily beat the Asgard 2 with high resistance, wide voltage swing HP characteristic.


----------



## alitomr

Hello All,
  
 I am coming back to the hobby after being immersed in my main audio system for a while. I used to own the HD650 and now with my Klipsch-SVS system I think I finally got to a ´point where I enjoy music as much as I did when I had my hd650 paired with a Headphonia lyrix portable DAC/AMP. 
  
 Since I love headphones and blasting the big system isn't always feasible, I am going to get some high end cans and now with a proper headphone amp. I am seriously considering the HD600 instead of the HD650, because as much as i totally loved the Hd650, and its warm character allowed me to listen to music for soooo many hours (im smiling at the thought of it...   ), I did find myself sometimes wanting something more aggressive, maybe something like what I have now with Klipsch and my Yamaha receiver. So, because of that I am going back to the HD600.
  
 I am considering the M&M 2 uber stack, but since I do see the HD800 in a not so distant future, I have been reading like crazy about the difference between the the magni 2 uber and the asgard 2, and how they compared in terms of SQ when paired with the high end Sennheisers. 
  
 For those of you owning the HD600 and HD800 with both magni 2 uber and Asgard 2, should I get the magni and be over it or should I go with the Asgard 2??
  
 I find it odd that most people say the HD800 are harder to drive than HD6X0, because it has a quite crazy 102dB sensitivity, considerably greater than both high end HD6X0.  
  
 Thoughts??


----------



## Defiant00

alitomr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am coming back to the hobby after being immersed in my main audio system for a while. I used to own the HD650 and now with my Klipsch-SVS system I think I finally got to a ´point where I enjoy music as much as I did when I had my hd650 paired with a Headphonia lyrix portable DAC/AMP.
> 
> ...


 
  
 For sound quality I find both amps to sound very similar. Asgard 2 has a better volume pot, and stacks better with the Bifrost; if either of those are a concern/consideration then I'd go with the Asgard 2.
  
 Personally, I love both the HD600 and HD800S with my Bifrost MB / Asgard 2 combo, but when I tried out the M/M stack (not with the HD800S though) I had a very hard time telling them apart. I feel (without having tested, since I no longer have my Modi) that I would have an easier time telling it and the Multibit Bifrost apart, but I doubt I'd be able to tell amp differences.


----------



## 520RanchBro

alitomr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am coming back to the hobby after being immersed in my main audio system for a while. I used to own the HD650 and now with my Klipsch-SVS system I think I finally got to a ´point where I enjoy music as much as I did when I had my hd650 paired with a Headphonia lyrix portable DAC/AMP.
> 
> ...


 
 From what I gather from this site, solid state Schiit amps won't be the best with high impedance headphones like the 800, might want to look at the Valhalla or other OTL tube amps. Not my own experience though, just the widely regarded opinion around here.


----------



## Defiant00

520ranchbro said:


> From what I gather from this site, solid state Schiit amps won't be the best with high impedance headphones like the 800, might want to look at the Valhalla or other OTL tube amps. Not my own experience though, just the widely regarded opinion around here.


 
  
 Valhalla may be even better, but Asgard 2 sounds excellent to me. And not trying to disagree, as it's always possible that if I got to hear the Valhalla 2 side by side with my Asgard 2 that I'd prefer it as well, but I can at least say that it does play very well with HD600 and 800S. Maybe you need to like clean/SS type sound, or maybe there's a further level that I haven't heard yet (certainly possible), but solid state and Sennheiser do go together pretty well.


----------



## alitomr

defiant00 said:


> Valhalla may be even better, but Asgard 2 sounds excellent to me. And not trying to disagree, as it's always possible that if I got to hear the Valhalla 2 side by side with my Asgard 2 that I'd prefer it as well, but I can at least say that it does play very well with HD600 and 800S. Maybe you need to like clean/SS type sound, or maybe there's a further level that I haven't heard yet (certainly possible), but solid state and Sennheiser do go together pretty well.


 
 Defiant, I read your nice comparisson yesterday. I thought your conclusion was that the Magni 2 uber is about the same as asgard 2, especially for the HD600. Did I misunderstand you?


----------



## Defiant00

alitomr said:


> Defiant, I read your nice comparisson yesterday. I thought your conclusion was that the Magni 2 uber is about the same as asgard 2, especially for the HD600. Did I misunderstand you?


 
  
 Since it's an older comparison it was the original Magni and Asgard, but no, you've got it right, they sounded basically the same to me.
  
 I'd mainly pick Asgard 2 for:
 1. Nicer volume control.
 2. Stacks better with the Bifrost.


----------



## alitomr

defiant00 said:


> Since it's an older comparison it was the original Magni and Asgard, but no, you've got it right, they sounded basically the same to me.
> 
> I'd mainly pick Asgard 2 for:
> 1. Nicer volume control.
> 2. Stacks better with the Bifrost.


 
 Thanks!
  
 Have you tried any of Schiit's tube amps?  Since I am practically convinced of going with Magni 2 Uber I am considering getting a taste of their tubes. Even the vali 2 seems solid for both hd6x0 with 270mW into 300ohms. 
  
 I dont think I would get the Bitfrost or a higher end DAC for while. Ive had some experience with DACs and after certain threshold they just seem the same to my ears.


----------



## Defiant00

alitomr said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Have you tried any of Schiit's tube amps?  Since I am practically convinced of going with Magni 2 Uber I am considering getting a taste of their tubes. Even the vali 2 seems solid for both hd6x0 with 270mW into 300ohms.
> 
> I dont think I would get the Bitfrost or a higher end DAC for while. Ive had some experience with DACs and after certain threshold they just seem the same to my ears.


 
  
 I briefly heard an original Lyr years ago, but nothing useful on any of their current range. I'd probably go with the Vali 2 if you want a relatively inexpensive way to try out tubes.


----------



## varuzza

Hi Jason,
  
 I have an RHA T20 and would like to test it with my Asgard 2, however I got an 3.5mm adapter and it distorted the sound, do you recommend an specific adapter to use with the Asgard?


----------



## Nicholasheadfi2

GUYS WOULD YOU SAY THAT THE ASGARD 2 IS SUITABLE FOR THE AUDEZE LCD2
 AUDEZE SAY THAT ONE TO FOUR WATTS IS OK FOR THE LCD2 BUT IM FEELING THAT 
 THE ASGARD 2 IS LACKING POWER FOR THE LCD2 WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK
 SHOULD I GO FOR A MORE POWERFULL AMP FOR THESE .
  
 CHEERS GUYS .


----------



## StanD

nicholasheadfi2 said:


> GUYS WOULD YOU SAY THAT THE ASGARD 2 IS SUITABLE FOR THE AUDEZE LCD2
> AUDEZE SAY THAT ONE TO FOUR WATTS IS OK FOR THE LCD2 BUT IM FEELING THAT
> THE ASGARD 2 IS LACKING POWER FOR THE LCD2 WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK
> SHOULD I GO FOR A MORE POWERFULL AMP FOR THESE .
> ...


 
 That upper case comes across as either yelling or a 1960's Cobol program's output, so don't so that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I have a couple of Hifiman cans (500 and 560) which do fine on the Asgard 2. What is the impedance and sensitivity of your set of cans? Those spec's can be used to work out an answer.
 Going over 120 dBSPL is going to be painful and many say that reaching 115 dBSPL is more than good enough as it is unlikely that anyone would turn up the volume enough to get there. The reality is that recorded music does not have enough DR nor is it safe for your ears to listen at very loud levels for long.


----------



## Nicholasheadfi2

stand said:


> That upper case comes across as either yelling or a 1960's Cobol program's output, so don't so that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 lol sorry about the upper case my caps lock was stuck for some unknown reason and was in a hurry ,
 anyway back to the topic , the lcd 2 are 60ohm .
 its not a question of turning the volume up till your ears pop, its the fact that they need more power to reach their full potential .
 and do not agree that 1 watt of power per channel at 50ohm is sufficient to drive these planers the asgard will drive them but not to their full potential imho.
 i have heard the lc2 2.2 on the lyr 2 and it has more punch and control in the low end i put that down to the 4 watts of power per channel on the lyr
  on the asgard 2 the low end was lacking somewhat. power is essential not just to blow your ear drums to kingdom come .


----------



## Defiant00

nicholasheadfi2 said:


> lol sorry about the upper case my caps lock was stuck for some unknown reason and was in a hurry ,
> anyway back to the topic , the lcd 2 are 60ohm .
> its not a question of turning the volume up till your ears pop, its the fact that they need more power to reach their full potential .
> and do not agree that 1 watt of power per channel at 50ohm is sufficient to drive these planers the asgard will drive them but not to their full potential imho.
> ...


 
  
 I had LCD-2s for over a year with the original Asgard and, when I got to compare it to the Lyr, actually preferred the Asgard. I didn't find either amp lacking in power.


----------



## StanD

nicholasheadfi2 said:


> lol sorry about the upper case my caps lock was stuck for some unknown reason and was in a hurry ,
> anyway back to the topic , the lcd 2 are 60ohm .
> its not a question of turning the volume up till your ears pop, its the fact that they need more power to reach their full potential .
> and do not agree that 1 watt of power per channel at 50ohm is sufficient to drive these planers the asgard will drive them but not to their full potential imho.
> ...


 

 There is a great misconception about power, it's only purpose is to drive the headphones. If there is enough power to fulfil headroom without distortion then you are good to go, any more does absolutely nothing and is never used. If the power was used, you would be playing far too loud. This is basic EE stuff, no magic here. One shouldn't take heed to the forum myths as it serves no useful purpose.
 If you provided the sensitivity of your LCD headphones, in addition to the 60 Ohms impedance I could figure out the SPL for you. Make sure the specs given are for the version of LCD 2's that you have. I'm not sure but from what I remember there are variations by version of some of Audeze's models.


----------



## mysticstryk

stand said:


> There is a great misconception about power, it's only purpose is to drive the headphones. If there is enough power to fulfil headroom without distortion then you are good to go, any more does absolutely nothing and is never used. If the power was used, you would be playing far too loud. This is basic EE stuff, no magic here. One shouldn't take heed to the forum myths as it serves no useful purpose.
> If you provided the sensitivity of your LCD headphones, in addition to the 60 Ohms impedance I could figure out the SPL for you. Make sure the specs given are for the version of LCD 2's that you have. I'm not sure but from what I remember there are variations by version of some of Audeze's models.


 
  
 Well, looks like I can throw out all my amps because my phone gets my HD650, 800, Blackwoods and HE560 plenty loud.
  
 To answer @Nicholasheadfi2 question, yes the Asgard 2 should be plenty powerful for the LCD-2.  It is a class A amp which pairs nicely with planars.


----------



## 520RanchBro

nicholasheadfi2 said:


> lol sorry about the upper case my caps lock was stuck for some unknown reason and was in a hurry ,
> anyway back to the topic , the lcd 2 are 60ohm .
> its not a question of turning the volume up till your ears pop, its the fact that they need more power to reach their full potential .
> and do not agree that 1 watt of power per channel at 50ohm is sufficient to drive these planers the asgard will drive them but not to their full potential imho.
> ...


 
 I feel like this whole headroom requirement gets thrown around a bunch here but I've seen exactly zero evidence to support it.
  
 Also you asked for advice on your question of power and then someone (who has a lot of experience here) answered with facts to back up their statement and then you respond as if you already had the answer to the question you just asked? Kind of confusing to ask a question you seem to have your mind made up on already.
  
 Keep in mind that between the Lyr and Asgard, there are more differences than just their power output that contribute to their performance.


----------



## StanD

mysticstryk said:


> Well, looks like I can throw out all my amps because my phone gets my HD650, 800, Blackwoods and HE560 plenty loud.
> 
> To answer @Nicholasheadfi2 question, yes the Asgard 2 should be plenty powerful for the LCD-2.  It is a class A amp which pairs nicely with planars.


 
 It is unlikely that a phone has enough voltage swing to drive a 300 Ohm headphone to adequate volume and have headroom as phones are not designed to have the necessary power rails for that purpose.


----------



## StanD

So who can explain what power in excess of headroom can accomplish and how it does so? The Asgard 2 has enough juice for most headphones. Folks, we're not talking rocket science.


----------



## madwolfa

stand said:


> So who can explain what power in excess of headroom can accomplish and how it does so? The Asgard 2 has enough juice for most headphones. Folks, we're not talking rocket science.


 
  
 It's psychological "more is better" thing.


----------



## Mr Rick

madwolfa said:


> It's psychological "more is better" thing.


 
  
 That's what she said.


----------



## madwolfa

mr rick said:


> That's what she said.


 
  
 That's more of a physiological.


----------



## StanD

madwolfa said:


> That's more of a physiological.


 

 Senses other than hearing.


----------



## Nicholasheadfi2

stand said:


> There is a great misconception about power, it's only purpose is to drive the headphones. If there is enough power to fulfil headroom without distortion then you are good to go, any more does absolutely nothing and is never used. If the power was used, you would be playing far too loud. This is basic EE stuff, no magic here. One shouldn't take heed to the forum myths as it serves no useful purpose.
> If you provided the sensitivity of your LCD headphones, in addition to the 60 Ohms impedance I could figure out the SPL for you. Make sure the specs given are for the version of LCD 2's that you have. I'm not sure but from what I remember there are variations by version of some of Audeze's models.


 
what was said does make sense you guys have a lot more experience and knowledge than i have so here is what you asked for i think maybe it will help 
 

Sensitivity: 91dB @1mW
 cheers guys .


----------



## tamleo

defiant00 said:


> I had LCD-2s for over a year with the original Asgard and, when I got to compare it to the Lyr, actually preferred the Asgard. I didn't find either amp lacking in power.


 
 I second that. I also like the Asgard 1 better than the Mjolnir 1 paired with the LCD-2 rev2.
 And i think the Mjolnir only put into 60ohm-LCD-2 ~5Watts when you are at max volume. So if you use the headphone at small volume, the power difference between the 2 amps would not be huge. Am i mistaken or not?
 btw, i really think the Mjolnir has problem with its treble range.


----------



## theveterans

nicholasheadfi2 said:


> what was said does make sense you guys have a lot more experience and knowledge than i have so here is what you asked for i think maybe it will help
> 
> 
> Sensitivity: 91dB @1mW
> ...




Just get the Jotunheim so you won't ever worry about power


----------



## StanD

nicholasheadfi2 said:


> what was said does make sense you guys have a lot more experience and knowledge than i have so here is what you asked for i think maybe it will help
> 
> 
> Sensitivity: 91dB @1mW
> cheers guys . 
 Using the sensitivity you stated and the 60 Ohms impedance you previously gave, the Asgard 2 at 1 W can put out around 121 dBSPL with your headphones. That's plenty. Time to enjoy your kit and not worry.


----------



## Holypal

Hello. I have AKG K7xx, and a HD650 soon. I really want to buy a good amp, and now choose between Schiit Asgard 2 and Gustard H10.
  
 Which one would you prefer? Thanks.


----------



## cjc

Asgard 2 does a fine job with my Senn 600 and 650's. I haven't tried the Gustard so I can't comment on it.


----------



## Defiant00

holypal said:


> Hello. I have AKG K7xx, and a HD650 soon. I really want to buy a good amp, and now choose between Schiit Asgard 2 and Gustard H10.
> 
> Which one would you prefer? Thanks.


 
  
 Haven't tried the Gustard, but I've owned both the K7xx and the HD600 (not 650, but should be similar) and they both work quite well with the Asgard 2.


----------



## Nicholasheadfi2

stand said:


> Using the sensitivity you stated and the 60 Ohms impedance you previously gave, the Asgard 2 at 1 W can put out around 121 dBSPL with your headphones. That's plenty. Time to enjoy your kit and not worry.


 
 i guess its time to sit back and enjoy it , i came from a portable background for many years and just recently got into the home system side of things
 as you know i have the asgard 2 paired with the lcd2.2 and the i basso dx80 as my source 
 i dont have a dac as yet , do you think that by adding a dac it would make a significant difference to the overall sound quality and if so what differences 
 would it make ? 
 and is there a difference between balanced and non balanced what are the differences between the two ?
 i was looking at the bifrost multibit or maybe just sell the asgard 2 and go for the mjolnir 2 , gungnir dac combo .
 just dont want to waste my money if what i have is sufficient .
 im still using the stock cable for the lcd2 not sure about that either these cables are dam expensive . 
  
 cheers guys .


----------



## theveterans

nicholasheadfi2 said:


> i guess its time to sit back and enjoy it , i came from a portable background for many years and just recently got into the home system side of things
> as you know i have the asgard 2 paired with the lcd2.2 and the i basso dx80 as my source
> i dont have a dac as yet , do you think that by adding a dac it would make a significant difference to the overall sound quality and if so what differences
> would it make ?
> ...


 
  
 Adding a good DAC will scale your Asgard 2 to even greater heights. A good DAC will add the 3D imaging (i.e. a jazz band will make your mind think that you're actually listening in the front row);  less fatiguing / closer to real life sound signature and reveal nuances that you've never heard before (i.e. an electric guitar won't sound monotonic, rather you'll hear every unique string sound that comprises the whole note). I realized all of that after I upgraded from my Meridian Explorer to Schiit Bifrost Multibit DAC.
  
 I would suggest to try Schiit Modi Multibit. Also add Schiit Wyrd if you will use a computer as your source. If the DX80 is your only source, no need for the Wyrd.


----------



## StanD

nicholasheadfi2 said:


> i guess its time to sit back and enjoy it , i came from a portable background for many years and just recently got into the home system side of things
> as you know i have the asgard 2 paired with the lcd2.2 and the i basso dx80 as my source
> i dont have a dac as yet , do you think that by adding a dac it would make a significant difference to the overall sound quality and if so what differences
> would it make ?
> ...


 

 You probably already know that the DX80 can serve as a USB DAC and has hirez capabilities and specs rivaling most desktop DACs. Unless you are specifically looking for a desktop DAC or need a second DAC, it will serve you well.
 The forums are not short of people ready to spend your money, try to resist this. IMO there are many myths circulating that one must be careful about.
 Balanced does not really change the SQ, it merely doubles the voltage hence adds 6 dBV, only if the Amp has the ability to deliver the voltage swing at your headphone's impedance.  If your Amp is loud enough, with sufficient headroom as your Asgard 2, there is nothing to benefit from this.
 When it comes to DACs this year's rave is Multibit and yet the previous darlings were D/S which everyone sweared by. And yet every year new products come out and so many swear that the new stuff is way better than last year's goodies. Things cannot go this way, better every year with no end in sight, clearly this is not sustainable and time has run out long ago, I attribute much of this to excitement and new kit syndrome.
 IMO, I would use the dosh for another pair of headphones or something you don't already have or put towards your next vacation, etc
 That's my take on this, anyone is free to feel and do as they wish.


----------



## mysticstryk

Yes, I would recommend the Modi Multibit. Probably the best bang for your buck DAC out there right now. Would pair nicely with your Asgard 2 and would be a nice step up over your dx80.


----------



## earnmyturns

stand said:


> You probably already know that the DX80 can serve as a USB DAC and has hirez capabilities and specs rivaling most desktop DACs. Unless you are specifically looking for a desktop DAC or need a second DAC, it will serve you well.


 
 I think the OP was talking about using the DX80 not just as DAC but also as storage. The DX80 can also serve as a digital source (bypassing its internal DAC) via S/PDIF coax.
@Nicholasheadfi2: So there's a nice progression. Run the DX80as a source+DAC into the Asgard 2 using a simple 3.5mm jack to RCA stereo splitter cable. If that sounds great, rest there. If you are curious about what an external DAC might sound like, try to find someone in your area who has one you are interested it (it would have to have S/PDIF coax input, as all the main Schiit DACs have), and visit them bringing along your DX80, Asgard 2, headphones, and various cables. Personally, I do hear positive differences between Schiit's multibit DACs and delta-sigma DACs costing a bit more, but YMMV.


----------



## Nicholasheadfi2

earnmyturns said:


> I think the OP was talking about using the DX80 not just as DAC but also as storage. The DX80 can also serve as a digital source (bypassing its internal DAC) via S/PDIF coax.
> @Nicholasheadfi2: So there's a nice progression. Run the DX80as a source+DAC into the Asgard 2 using a simple 3.5mm jack to RCA stereo splitter cable. If that sounds great, rest there. If you are curious about what an external DAC might sound like, try to find someone in your area who has one you are interested it (it would have to have S/PDIF coax input, as all the main Schiit DACs have), and visit them bringing along your DX80, Asgard 2, headphones, and various cables. Personally, I do hear positive differences between Schiit's multibit DACs and delta-sigma DACs costing a bit more, but YMMV.


 
 Great feedback from you guys thank you i know someone who has a schiit multibit dac i will explore this option via the the coax
 input , overiding the internal dac of the ibasso dx80 and using the the multibit dac sounds like my next move to take.
 im using the dac of the dx80 at the moment and i think it sounds great but i beleive with the external dac it can sound better i hope, just feel like there is something missing
 at the moment cant quite put my finger on it , will report back with my findings . quoting stan D 
 as for the balanced side of things you have just clarified what i thought originally 
 no benefit to me .


----------



## Mirakoolz

any owners experience clicking or popping sounds during power on or off?
 i know this issue has been addressed from the asgard1, however during my in-store demo yesterday, after about a 20minute session i turned off the unit and felt a pressure-like sensation in my ears along with a faint "fuzz' sound.
  
 i remember this sensation when i tried the Bose QC35 for the first time - if anyone can relate.
  
 i tried to replicate it afterwards. it didn't happen again but there were click/pops instead, mostly during power-off
 i was using my K712 Pro. it was enough to turn me off buying it


----------



## mysticstryk

mirakoolz said:


> any owners experience clicking or popping sounds during power on or off?
> i know this issue has been addressed from the asgard1, however during my in-store demo yesterday, after about a 20minute session i turned off the unit and felt a pressure-like sensation in my ears along with a faint "fuzz' sound.
> 
> i remember this sensation when i tried the Bose QC35 for the first time - if anyone can relate.
> ...




It's good practice to unplug headphones from an amp before turning off. I'm not sure about that issue with the Asgard, but there are amps out there it is highly advised to unplug headphones first.


----------



## Mirakoolz

mysticstryk said:


> It's good practice to unplug headphones from an amp before turning off. I'm not sure about that issue with the Asgard, but there are amps out there it is highly advised to unplug headphones first.


 
  
 yeah I've seen that procedure mentioned here on head-fi, but really? that would just be an inconvenience.
 imagine unplugging speakers from an amp each time it had to be powered down.. not fun


----------



## KLJTech

Using great sounding components to achieve a much better listening experience isn't always convenient. For instance, I'm sure it would be much easier to simply listen to music straight from your cell phones yet I seriously doubt you'd enjoy your music as much as you do with better components. 
  
 I just tried a pair of IEM's plugged into my Asgard 2 and then turned it off, I heard a small click...not a thump, but I did hear a low-level click. I had to try it for myself as I never turn my gear off, nor do I ever simply leave any of my headphones or IEM's plugged into the amp once I'm done listening. I realize that this may sound like a pain in the butt to some, but simply unplug your headphones or IEM's from the amp once you're done listening. Let's be honest, it's not difficult to unplug once you're done or to plug your headphones back in when you're ready to use them again. I doubt that any noise you hear while turning off your Asgard 2 would hurt your headphones, but if it concerns you, just unplug them once you're done listening. That tiny inconvenience will give you piece of mind and if that eliminates your concern it'll be well worth the few extra seconds it took. 
  
 As an aside, over the years I've owned several large, very powerful speaker amps and some of them would indeed cause noise through my speakers after about 30-40 seconds after turning the amp off...this never caused an issue/damaged to my speakers. I now simply leave my speaker amps on all the time. 
  
 Enjoy your music and have a great weekend!


----------



## Mirakoolz

kljtech said:


> Using great sounding components to achieve a much better listening experience isn't always convenient. For instance, I'm sure it would be much easier to simply listen to music straight from your cell phones yet I seriously doubt you'd enjoy your music as much as you do with better components.
> 
> I just tried a pair of IEM's plugged into my Asgard 2 and then turned it off, I heard a small click...not a thump, but I did hear a low-level click. I had to try it for myself as I never turn my gear off, nor do I ever simply leave any of my headphones or IEM's plugged into the amp once I'm done listening. I realize that this may sound like a pain in the butt to some, but simply unplug your headphones or IEM's from the amp once you're done listening. Let's be honest, it's not difficult to unplug once you're done or to plug your headphones back in when you're ready to use them again. I doubt that any noise you hear while turning off your Asgard 2 would hurt your headphones, but if it concerns you, just unplug them once you're done listening. That tiny inconvenience will give you piece of mind and if that eliminates your concern it'll be well worth the few extra seconds it took.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks
 i understand what you're saying and appreciate your perspective.
 Even with knowing the rationale behind it, for me as a consumer i will continue to think its all a bit Too fiddly.
 Electronics, to me, are appliances to make life somewhat easier. like buying and using a toaster. i know what i need it to do and buy the one which would deliver without any additional complexities introduced otherwise, whats the point? I'll just use my 900cm oven instead LOL
 Perhaps all my other cheapo headfi gear done exhibit this behaviour i've become a bit spoilt?
 Anyways, it will remain a deciding factor for me. Small clicks and pops are OK, but thumps and pressure-like sensations leave me questioning what is happening to my drivers.
 Cheers


----------



## StanD

I've never heard an alarming thump or pop coming from my Asgard 2 at power up or down.


----------



## fritz1234

error


----------



## Defiant00

mirakoolz said:


> any owners experience clicking or popping sounds during power on or off?
> i know this issue has been addressed from the asgard1, however during my in-store demo yesterday, after about a 20minute session i turned off the unit and felt a pressure-like sensation in my ears along with a faint "fuzz' sound.
> 
> i remember this sensation when i tried the Bose QC35 for the first time - if anyone can relate.
> ...


 
  
 Mine does, but it's at a low volume; it's the muting relay turning on/off, and should be completely harmless.


----------



## mysticstryk

mirakoolz said:


> yeah I've seen that procedure mentioned here on head-fi, but really? that would just be an inconvenience.
> imagine unplugging speakers from an amp each time it had to be powered down.. not fun




Unplugging headphones is drastically different from unplugging speakers.


----------



## Mirakoolz

mysticstryk said:


> Unplugging headphones is drastically different from unplugging speakers.


 
  
 Fair call.
 but same sort of electrical concept? transducers connected to power amps <-> headphones and little headamps


----------



## Henrik84

I think I have a defective Asgard 2.
  
 My setup:
  
 Lenovo laptop, Windown Media Player, FLAC files > PYST USB cable > Bifrost 4490 > PYST RCA cables > Asgard 2 > AKG K712 Pro
  
  
 Through this setup, the headphones sounded a bit bright, harsh and there was no bass. As I know, the Asgard 2 is not supposed to sound like that with these phones.
  
 Earlier I fed the Asgard 2 with a Fireye DA -dac/amp, using this only as a DAC with AKG K712 and the sound was unlistenable, bright without bass. Bifrost 4490 was a change to better, but still no good.
  
 Then I left the Bifrost 4490 and Asgard 2 combo aside and connected only the Fireye DA to the lap using the same AKG K712 headphones and...
  
 ...the sound is different, darker side of neutral, like it is said and I can hear the bass. Earlier I thought it was the headphones, but now I think it's the headphone amp.


----------



## knorris908

I have different AKGs,but I have never heard a combination with any of my components or headphones that made me feel as you describe.

I'd start with. A different set of headphones first, just to be sure it isn't a "bad combo" between the two. (It reads like the only permutations left from what you've tried...)

I can DAC my audio chain with anything and have never gotten the results you have, even with HD800s or T1s through my ASGARD 2.

For sure it doesn't THUMP bass like my portable amps are designed to, but if the source has bass, my ASGARD 2 lets it shine authentically without over-emphasis.

If you got yours new, talk to the guys at SCHITT if all else fails. I'm told that they are friendly-enough. They were very helpful to me when I was selecting my ASGARD 2, and answered all my questions quickly.


----------



## Henrik84

I also tried Bifrost 4490 + Asgard 2 combo with Beyerdynamic DT 860 headphones and the results were same. No bass, bright, mechanical...
 Beyerdynamic DT 860 are bright sounding hp's with bass. And I also tried them with Fireye DA + Asgard 2 combo with even worse results.
  
 There's not many choices left. I think my Asgard 2 is a defective/bad unit and I bought it new.


----------



## knorris908

henrik84 said:


> I also tried Bifrost 4490 + Asgard 2 combo with Beyerdynamic DT 860 headphones and the results were same. No bass, bright, mechanical...
> Beyerdynamic DT 860 are bright sounding hp's with bass. And I also tried them with Fireye DA + Asgard 2 combo with even worse results.
> 
> There's not many choices left. I think my Asgard 2 is a defective/bad unit and I bought it new.


 
 Sounds like it's time to ring-up Schiit and let them take a look at it.


----------



## sigillumdei

I'm in the process of sending mine back.  Arcam rDac-kw + Asgard 2 + HE-400i
  
 Worked great for almost a week and then died.  Get's really warm/hot.  Low gain most of the time when I realized HG was just over kill.
  
 Tested all cables, wires, headphones, different AMP with Arcam rdac, NAD D 1050, differet power cable.
  
 The only thing that works at ALL if you can call it that is your turn HG on and with the volume barely up you can hear some cratchy sounds and if you do windows sound test you can BARELY hear it.
  
 Decided to go for a replacement to get Schiit another chance.


----------



## KLJTech

Since the Asgard and Asgard 2 are true "Class A" amps they do run very warm to hot but that's not an issue for the amp itself. It sounds like something may have gone bad in your amp but Schiit has great customer service and I'm sure that you'll be pleased with the replacement. I use the Asgard 2 in my office setup and it's been left on 24/7 for going on two years now and it always works perfectly. 
 Good luck!


----------



## sigillumdei

kljtech said:


> Since the Asgard and Asgard 2 are true "Class A" amps they do run very warm to hot but that's not an issue for the amp itself. It sounds like something may have gone bad in your amp but Schiit has great customer service and I'm sure that you'll be pleased with the replacement. I use the Asgard 2 in my office setup and it's been left on 24/7 for going on two years now and it always works perfectly.
> Good luck!


 
 That's really good to hear.  I believe you.  A friend wanted me to just send it back and replace it with Creek but I've seen too many good things about this little bad boy to give up.


----------



## Pappas3278

Wise decision.  The Asgard2 has been serving me well for a couple of years now.  Love it!


----------



## Steakface

Has anyone heard the Asgard 2 with the Modi Multibit?  If so, how would it compare paired with other DACs?


----------



## Addiox

Hello i have buyed Sennheiser hd 650 that i pairing with Asgard 2 and modi 2 Uber.And i wonder if i should change out to a Valhalla 2 or Schiit modi 2 multibit or Bifrost to get
 lower Treble at high volumes?


----------



## StanD

addiox said:


> Hello i have buyed Sennheiser hd 650 that i pairing with Asgard 2 and modi 2 Uber.And i wonder if i should change out to a Valhalla 2 or Schiit modi 2 multibit or Bifrost to get
> lower Treble at high volumes?


 
 Use EQ.


----------



## sharktopus

alitomr said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Have you tried any of Schiit's tube amps?  Since I am practically convinced of going with Magni 2 Uber I am considering getting a taste of their tubes. Even the vali 2 seems solid for both hd6x0 with 270mW into 300ohms.
> 
> I dont think I would get the Bitfrost or a higher end DAC for while. Ive had some experience with DACs and after certain threshold they just seem the same to my ears.


 
 I owned both the Magni 2 Uber and Lyr 2 simultaneously for a little while before switching to the lyr exclusively.  I have listened to both with a pair of hd600s for a while and I think that both do a very good job of driving the Aennheisers.  That said, for me there were several improvements from moving to the lyr.  One that I liked most for the he600s was a bit less treble and more low end bass.  Also, I found a very immediate and noticeable widening of the soundstage even with the stock tubes.  The other thing that I liked (and really hated about the Magni Uber) was the volume control.  By the time you turn the volume knob up to where you get past the channel imbalance, it was on the edge of too loud for sustained listening.  I found this to be true with mine even using power-hungry planars with the Magni on low gain setting.  My lyr (and I suspect this is also true of the Asgard) though it puts out more power, has far better control over it.  I can listen to my lyr with balanced armature IEM's at pretty low volume levels and no channel imbalance.  So, if you can swing the funds, I think the Asgard would be a worthy upgrade for that alone, unless you find yourself tending to blast your music more.  For me, I like the ability to use a wider variety of phones at a wider variety of volumes and could never go back to the Magni now for that reason alone.  Aaand, back to answering your other question, tubes are pretty cool, but you can drop some pretty scary amounts of cash on them fairly quick-like if you're not too careful.  I have yet to try out Schiit's LIIST solidstate tubes, but if you want a best of both worlds amp combo, that might be something to consider.  I found the both the Modi Uber and multibit to be very good value with either amp. I'm very content with it as my DAC, and don't see myself upgrading to a bifrost anytime in the near future.  I know that was a bit rambling, but hope it helps!


----------



## sharktopus

stand said:


> Use EQ.


 
 I'd second that.  I didn't notice any particular lessening of the treble upon switching from the modi uber to the multibit.  If you wanted to upgrade to a tube amp, and then roll tubes, there are definitely ones out there that have lower treble profiles.  However, that is a whole heck of a lot of money to fix something that you can do for free with a dash of EQ.  Also, I'd suspect finding matched quads of tubes for the Valhalla could be quite a pain.  Its hard enough finding well priced and matched pairs.  Best of luck!


----------



## kayhikski

henrik84 said:


> I think I have a defective Asgard 2.
> 
> My setup:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hello there,
  
 My office setup is very similar (Mac vs Windows plus I have a Wyrd):
  
 iMac + JRiver MC 22  > PYST USB cable > Wyrd > PYST USB Cable > Bifrost 4490 > PYST RCA cables > Asgard 2 > AKG K712 Pro
  
 I'm not having any issues with bass.
  
 Did you get this figured out?


----------



## tamleo

Hi everyone,
I want to change my LCD2 to a new good headphone. I have the Asgard2 and the Mumby. My budget is ~$1000 for the new headphone.
Should I buy a HD800 or a Firear 334 using with my old Schiit combo? I love my LCD-2 but it makes me headache. 
I heard both Hd800 and 334 many times at headphone offlines and shows. I love both so I cannot decide now. Thank you guys


----------



## Snowpuppy77

I have not heard many under $1k headphones.  One I have heard that would be considerably different yet complementary to the LCD-2 is the Grado 325e.  The Grado RS2e would be another complementary option.  The Grados have excellent detail, timbre, and liveliness.  They do not have the bass quantity of the LCD-2.  There is also the new RS1es which are controversial (unlike the older ones) and then there is the $1k GS1000e which are supposed to have great detail and excellent soundstage.  I have a pair of vintage RS1s and the Asgard 2 I have is a great match for them. 
  
 If you are not sure about Grados then I would try the new Beyerdynamic Amiron Home (250 Ohm).  I have not heard these but have heard other Beyerdynamics.  Should be complementary to the LCD-2 as well.  They are getting good reviews like the 5 reviews currently on Amazon and Headphonia.  Also consider the Beyer T1990 Pro (250 Ohm) at about the same price.  The Asgard 2 and they will do fine with 250 Ohms.


----------



## jeremy205100

I've never heard the LCD 2, but I second the DT 1990. I have had the DT 990 600 Ohm for years, and recently upgraded to the DT 1990. I use it with my Asgard 2 and Bifrost Multibit and it's going to be several years before I upgrade my desktop rig again.


----------



## Gojira81

Hello Everyone,
I'm new to these forums, but I've been reading this thread and the Sennheiser HD 650 to gather as much information as possible and need your advice.

Last year I got the Sony mdr-1A and was using it with the Scarlett 2i2. this month I got the the HD 650 and i've been reading that the scarlett won't be enough to power them so I've decided to get the Asgard 2 as an Amp and keep using the Scarlett as DAC. To be honest, I didn't see much change in sound quality(maybe I was expecting more?) even though I know that technically the Asgard 2 is better to drive the HD 650.

Is the scarlett 2i2 limiting the SQ? I was thinking of replacing it with a Schiit Modi 2 Uber or Multibit but only if it's worth the upgrade, or you think it's better to invest the money on different equipment like massdrop's AKG K7xx?

Thank you.


----------



## killfire72

Gojira81 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I'm new to these forums, but I've been reading this thread and the Sennheiser HD 650 to gather as much information as possible and need your advice.
> 
> Last year I got the Sony mdr-1A and was using it with the Scarlett 2i2. this month I got the the HD 650 and i've been reading that the scarlett won't be enough to power them so I've decided to get the Asgard 2 as an Amp and keep using the Scarlett as DAC. To be honest, I didn't see much change in sound quality(maybe I was expecting more?) even though I know that technically the Asgard 2 is better to drive the HD 650.
> ...



K7XX will be a downgrade from HD650.


----------



## Gojira81

killfire72 said:


> K7XX will be a downgrade from HD650.



Thank you for your reply. The AKG K7xx would be my third pair, so mdr-1A for portable use, main headphone the HD 650 for music and AKG maybe for gaming since I read that they have a wider soundstage so it's better for gaming.

It was only an example, my main concern is whether the scarlett 2i2 is the limiting my setup and changing it with Modi Multibit would be a worthy improvement.


----------



## StanD (Apr 30, 2017)

Gojira81 said:


> Thank you for your reply. The AKG K7xx would be my third pair, so mdr-1A for portable use, main headphone the HD 650 for music and AKG maybe for gaming since I read that they have a wider soundstage so it's better for gaming.
> 
> It was only an example, my main concern is whether the scarlett 2i2 is the limiting my setup and changing it with Modi Multibit would be a worthy improvement.


I have Focusrite 8i6 which I use mainly for MIDI and ADC. I find their internal headphone amp to be lacking. IMO the difference due to DACs is not as large as many would make it out to be.


----------



## Gojira81

StanD said:


> I have Focusrite 8i6 which I use mainly for MIDI and ADC. I find their internal headphone amp to be lacking. IMO the difference due to DACs is not as large as many would make it out to be.



Yes that's why I might keep using the Focusrite as DAC and maybe use the money to get a different set of headphones. 

My problem is that where I live I can't audition these equipment so I have to mostly rely on user review. I thought that maybe Focusrite is the bottleneck in my setup and replacing it would improve it.


----------



## StanD

StanD said:


> I have Focusrite 8i6 which I use mainly for MIDI and ADC. I find their internal headphone amp to be lacking. IMO the difference due to DACs is not as large as many would make it out to be.





Gojira81 said:


> Yes that's why I might keep using the Focusrite as DAC and maybe use the money to get a different set of headphones.
> 
> My problem is that where I live I can't audition these equipment so I have to mostly rely on user review. I thought that maybe Focusrite is the bottleneck in my setup and replacing it would improve it.


Is it that you have HD650's or something else right now? I wasn't sure from reading your post.


----------



## Gojira81

StanD said:


> Is it that you have HD650's or something else right now? I wasn't sure from reading your post.



Yes I have the HD 650 for home use and sony mdr-1A for portable use and was wondering how can I improve my setup which is:

PC (Foobar, Spotify) > Focusrite 2i2 > Schiit Asgard 2 > HD 650.


----------



## StanD

Gojira81 said:


> Yes I have the HD 650 for home use and sony mdr-1A for portable use and was wondering how can I improve my setup which is:
> 
> PC (Foobar, Spotify) > Focusrite 2i2 > Schiit Asgard 2 > HD 650.


That should work good, Is there something about it that you don't like?


----------



## Gojira81

StanD said:


> That should work good, Is there something about it that you don't like?



Not at all, I actually love it. 

It's just that I know someone who is willing to sell me a 2 months old Modi multibit for 200 euros which is a great price for us living in europe, a new one would cost around 300 euros + shipping. that's why I'm wondering if I should get it or not but if the improvements are marginal then I'd rather save the money.


----------



## StanD

Gojira81 said:


> Not at all, I actually love it.
> 
> It's just that I know someone who is willing to sell me a 2 months old Modi multibit for 200 euros which is a great price for us living in europe, a new one would cost around 300 euros + shipping. that's why I'm wondering if I should get it or not but if the improvements are marginal then I'd rather save the money.


Some people will swear praises for multibit and yet also demand hires, yet the Modi Multibit is 16 bits. Frankly, all of this is beyond perception. The big difference is in headphones, if the HD650's make you happy, just smile and keep listening.


----------



## Gojira81

StanD said:


> Some people will swear praises for multibit and yet also demand hires, yet the Modi Multibit is 16 bits. Frankly, all of this is beyond perception. The big difference is in headphones, if the HD650's make you happy, just smile and keep listening.



Yes that's why I'm skeptical about replacing the DAC since it may not make a big difference. I'm not an expert at all as I'm new to all of this, I just want an on a budget setup that makes me enjoy my music. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## theveterans

Gojira81 said:


> Yes that's why I'm skeptical about replacing the DAC since it may not make a big difference. I'm not an expert at all as I'm new to all of this, I just want an on a budget setup that makes me enjoy my music. Thank you for the advice.



In my experience, above budget/entry level setup, DACs makes a noticeable difference to the sound. You can have the best headphone amp, but if the signal its receiving isn't good, it'll just amplify garbage. Unless you have a decent mid-fi DAC like Chord Mojo, iDSD, Questyle or Modi/Bifrost Multibit, upgrading to higher level DACs will yield a much worse price/performance ratio.


----------



## Gojira81

theveterans said:


> In my experience, above budget/entry level setup, DACs makes a noticeable difference to the sound. You can have the best headphone amp, but if the signal its receiving isn't good, it'll just amplify garbage. Unless you have a decent mid-fi DAC like Chord Mojo, iDSD, Questyle or Modi/Bifrost Multibit, upgrading to higher level DACs will yield a much worse price/performance ratio.



Makes sense!


----------



## StanD

theveterans said:


> In my experience, above budget/entry level setup, DACs makes a noticeable difference to the sound. You can have the best headphone amp, but if the signal its receiving isn't good, it'll just amplify garbage. Unless you have a decent mid-fi DAC like Chord Mojo, iDSD, Questyle or Modi/Bifrost Multibit, upgrading to higher level DACs will yield a much worse price/performance ratio.


A DAC as simple as a D/S Modi has a flat FR and distortion levels far lower than what any human can detect. It wasn't long ago that everyone was stamping their feet for 24 and 32 bit DACs, even though a true realization of less than 32 bits would result in a cataclysmic event and many proclaimed that 16 bits wasn't enough for a true audiophile. Gee, isn't that Modi multi-bit 16 bits? I'm just not going to buy into anecdotal information and the latest wave of audio excitement. If anyone wants to buy any wizbang DAC and it pleases them, I'd consider that part of the audio hobby and they should enjoy it.
The USB Uber Bifrost I bought a few years ago sounds just as good today and my Asgard 2 fits perfectly on top of it. IMO the rest is up to imagination and expectation. If I didn't have a DAC and bought the Modi Multibit today, it would be because it's a steal, whether it's multi-bit or not.


----------



## theveterans (May 2, 2017)

StanD said:


> A DAC as simple as a D/S Modi has a flat FR and distortion levels far lower than what any human can detect. It wasn't long ago that everyone was stamping their feet for 24 and 32 bit DACs, even though a true realization of less than 32 bits would result in a cataclysmic event and many proclaimed that 16 bits wasn't enough for a true audiophile. Gee, isn't that Modi multi-bit 16 bits? I'm just not going to buy into anecdotal information and the latest wave of audio excitement. If anyone wants to buy any wizbang DAC and it pleases them, I'd consider that part of the audio hobby and they should enjoy it.
> The USB Uber Bifrost I bought a few years ago sounds just as good today and my Asgard 2 fits perfectly on top of it. IMO the rest is up to imagination and expectation. If I didn't have a DAC and bought the Modi Multibit today, it would be because it's a steal, whether it's multi-bit or not.



IMO It's not even about bits or flat FR or THD+N, distortion or objective measurements that make a certain DAC more preferable than the other. Heck higher level DACs actually measure worse than the ones that came with smartphones because the higher/more expensive DACs usually have a custom in-house digital filtering (WTA filter for Chord, Comburrito for Schiit for example) that makes them sound different than say a default (most accurate) digital filter from a smartphone, etc. Those digital filters are kind of synonymous with Dolby Digital sound DSP, but it's built-in to the DAC implementation rather than using a software decoder/processor outside of the DAC. I bet the realtek chip inside my laptop measures far better and sounds truer to the source than my Schiit Bifrost Multibit DAC, but I just prefer the sound signature of the Multibit as it emphasizes certain frequencies to make the sound more "live", e.g. voices are more forward (might sound shouty in some headphones), drums have more thump (slight bass boost) and many more noticeable differences.

Like you say, It's a hobby as you stated. If you can demo the Modi Multibit and like its sound (you don't need to listen critically IMO as it sounds noticeably different from the get go) then you'll prefer it even if you know it's not accurate sounding.


----------



## StanD

theveterans said:


> IMO It's not even about bits or flat FR or THD+N, distortion or objective measurements that make a certain DAC more preferable than the other. Heck higher level DACs actually measure worse than the ones that came with smartphones because the higher/more expensive DACs usually have a custom in-house digital filtering (WTA filter for Chord, Comburrito for Schiit for example) that makes them sound different than say a default (most accurate) digital filter from a smartphone, etc. Those digital filters are kind of synonymous with Dolby Digital sound DSP, but it's built-in to the DAC implementation rather than using a software decoder/processor outside of the DAC. I bet the realtek chip inside my laptop measures far better and sounds truer to the source than my Schiit Bifrost Multibit DAC, but I just prefer the sound signature of the Multibit as it emphasizes certain frequencies to make the sound more "live", e.g. voices are more forward (might sound shouty in some headphones), drums have more thump (slight bass boost) and many more noticeable differences.
> 
> Like you say, It's a hobby as you stated. If you can demo the Modi Multibit and like its sound (you don't need to listen critically IMO as it sounds noticeably different from the get go) then you'll prefer it even if you know it's not accurate sounding.


Well, let's think about the part about "emphasizing certain frequencies." That would mean that the FR would not be flat, that is an easy thing to measure yet all of these DACs have a flat FR, no "slight bass boost," and if they didn't have a flat FR we would be very critical of them. If one wants to emphasize the FR, I would suggest using EQ.
Isn't it odd that every year we hear about products that are notably better than the previous year with no end in sight, yet we are the same beings, evolution does not work that fast, in fact with age our hearing degrades (I hate that part). I might suggest that our ability to believe might come into play far too often and if we were subjected to a proper comparative environment the experience would be eye opening. I'd bet that if we were blind folded and compared a Schiit Modi 2 Uber D/S and a very expensive wiz bang boutique DAC that's all the rage, we'd pick the Schiit at least half the time. I'd bet that comparing an Asgard 2 with a very expensive wiz bang boutique Amp would result in the same outcome.


----------



## PolarBehr

theveterans said:


> IMO It's not even about bits or flat FR or THD+N, distortion or objective measurements that make a certain DAC more preferable than the other. Heck higher level DACs actually measure worse than the ones that came with smartphones because the higher/more expensive DACs usually have a custom in-house digital filtering (WTA filter for Chord, Comburrito for Schiit for example) that makes them sound different than say a default (most accurate) digital filter from a smartphone, etc. Those digital filters are kind of synonymous with Dolby Digital sound DSP, but it's built-in to the DAC implementation rather than using a software decoder/processor outside of the DAC. I bet the realtek chip inside my laptop measures far better and sounds truer to the source than my Schiit Bifrost Multibit DAC, but I just prefer the sound signature of the Multibit as it emphasizes certain frequencies to make the sound more "live", e.g. voices are more forward (might sound shouty in some headphones), drums have more thump (slight bass boost) and many more noticeable differences.
> 
> Like you say, It's a hobby as you stated. If you can demo the Modi Multibit and like its sound (you don't need to listen critically IMO as it sounds noticeably different from the get go) then you'll prefer it even if you know it's not accurate sounding.



Almost all DACs have ruler flat frequency response, ultra low THD+N, distortion and objective measurements to the point that there is a lot of discussion that differences are well below what can be heard.  Yet the differences in the filters can be heard. I have heard a CD player that allowed you to select different filters and they made a difference in what I heard. The same was true with the DAC I heard that allowed selection of different filters.

I have a Shiit Modi Uber with an Asgar 2 and it is the most natural sounding DAC I have heard (note I do not have a lot of experience listening to more expensive DACs). When I say natural sounding I mean an recorded acoustic guitar sounds more like a live acoustic guitar, a piano sounds more like a piano, etc. Better than my phones, tablets and CD players (even my very expensive $1000 CD player from 1980s).


----------



## StanD

PolarBehr said:


> Almost all DACs have ruler flat frequency response, ultra low THD+N, distortion and objective measurements to the point that there is a lot of discussion that differences are well below what can be heard.  Yet the differences in the filters can be heard. I have heard a CD player that allowed you to select different filters and they made a difference in what I heard. The same was true with the DAC I heard that allowed selection of different filters.
> 
> I have a Shiit Modi Uber with an Asgar 2 and it is the most natural sounding DAC I have heard (note I do not have a lot of experience listening to more expensive DACs). When I say natural sounding I mean an recorded acoustic guitar sounds more like a live acoustic guitar, a piano sounds more like a piano, etc. Better than my phones, tablets and CD players (even my very expensive $1000 CD player from 1980s).


I always wonder how much of this is subjective. As humans we are terrible witnesses to audio due to many factors, Equal Loudness Contour, Echoic Memory limitations and expectation bias, etc.. It is easy to remember an opinion but not the actual sounds that were heard, thus it is impossible to actually compare. Unless there was something that one found excessive, the finer details are impossible to compare, especially if even a short time has transpired. I'm not trying to foist my views on anyone, just stating what my thinking is.


----------



## PolarBehr

StanD said:


> I always wonder how much of this is subjective. As humans we are terrible witnesses to audio due to many factors, Equal Loudness Contour, Echoic Memory limitations and expectation bias, etc.. It is easy to remember an opinion but not the actual sounds that were heard, thus it is impossible to actually compare. Unless there was something that one found excessive, the finer details are impossible to compare, especially if even a short time has transpired. I'm not trying to foist my views on anyone, just stating what my thinking is.



I agree that our brains have the biggest impact on how we think something sounds followed by the room or the headphones.


----------



## ColtMrFire

I've been hearing a faint crackling sound coming from my Asgard 2 in the left channel of my Beyer T90s.  It started a few weeks after I got the amp, doesn't happen all the time, just occasionally.  Switched cables and everything, no change.  And I don't hear it when the HPs are hooked to other sources, so it's not the T90.  Anyone else had this issue?


----------



## theveterans (Aug 20, 2017)

Summer weather contributes to a noisier AC power delivery. Use a power regenerator like those from PS Audio to eliminate the issue. FYI, power conditioner won't cut it


----------



## ColtMrFire

Weird, because I already use an excellent power conditioner (Belkin PF60).


----------



## theveterans (Aug 20, 2017)

ColtMrFire said:


> Weird, because I already use an excellent power conditioner (Belkin PF60).



That happened to my Asgard 2 during summer until I had completely isolated the AC power through a power regerator. (I used to use a Furman power conditioner) All those crittery clicks are gone and music always sounded really good any time of the day and not just at night after 9pm.


----------



## ColtMrFire

When I switch to low gain the crackling vanishes.


----------



## ColtMrFire

theveterans said:


> That happened to my Asgard 2 during summer until I had completely isolated the AC power through a power regerator. (I used to use a Furman power conditioner) All those crittery clicks are gone and music always sounded really good any time of the day and not just at night after 9pm.



I'm pretty miffed that I have to buy another power unit just to use a $250 amp properly.  Doesn't make sense.


----------



## StanD

ColtMrFire said:


> I'm pretty miffed that I have to buy another power unit just to use a $250 amp properly.  Doesn't make sense.


Check your source. Did you unplug the input to the Asgard 2 and see what happens? Try another source/input. I would think that a power conditioner is not the answer as the noise affects only one channel.


----------



## theveterans

StanD said:


> Check your source. Did you unplug the input to the Asgard 2 and see what happens? Try another source/input. I would think that a power conditioner is not the answer as the noise affects only one channel.



On my unit, just turning ON the Asgard 2 without any inputs attached to it gets that cricketing noise on high gain. On low gain, noise almost disappears. If I plugged it in to a very clean power source such as a dedicated power line, the noise disappears no matter what gain setting you use.


----------



## Henrik84

kayhikski said:


> Hello there,
> 
> My office setup is very similar (Mac vs Windows plus I have a Wyrd):
> 
> ...




No. I'm sending it back in the beginning of september. I was really wondering why this had no bass. Many songs sounded unlistenable.
I have been using solely my Fireye DA -portable DAC/amp.


----------



## StanD

theveterans said:


> On my unit, just turning ON the Asgard 2 without any inputs attached to it gets that cricketing noise on high gain. On low gain, noise almost disappears. If I plugged it in to a very clean power source such as a dedicated power line, the noise disappears no matter what gain setting you use.


What do you mean by "dedicated power line?" Do you mean a single mains socket without other devices plugged in?


----------



## theveterans (Aug 28, 2017)

^ More than that. If your house has a dedicated power circuit that is only connected to 1 or 2 sockets, that is what I mean.

More info here: http://www.psaudio.com/ps_how/how-to-install-a-dedicated-ac-line/


----------



## Coladdict

Got my hand on A2 recently.  What DAC I could consider other than Bifrost / Modi Multibit ... Plan on hooking it up to my laptop ... TIA


----------



## theveterans

^ I liked the Mojo (line out mode) + Asgard 2 combo for my IEM.


----------



## Henrik84

kayhikski said:


> Hello there,
> 
> My office setup is very similar (Mac vs Windows plus I have a Wyrd):
> 
> ...



No, I have not got this figured out.

I have both Asgard 2 and Lyr 2 amps and the Lyr 2 has no bass either.

Maybe I should connect the amp to a CD-player.
Could that solve the problem?

What is that Wyrd thing you got in your setup?


----------



## kayhikski

Henrik84 said:


> No, I have not got this figured out.
> 
> I have both Asgard 2 and Lyr 2 amps and the Lyr 2 has no bass either.
> 
> ...



Hello there,

The Wyrd ($99) is a USB decrapifier:
http://www.schiit.com/products/wyrd

Best,
James


----------



## Henrik84

kayhikski said:


> Hello there,
> 
> The Wyrd ($99) is a USB decrapifier:
> http://www.schiit.com/products/wyrd
> ...



*This is your system:

iMac+JRMC* --_PYST_ _USB_--> *Wyrd* --_PYST_ _USB_--> *Bifrost 4490* --_PYST_ _RCA_--> *Asgard 2* --_Stock Cable_--> *AKG 712 Pro
*
You are using AKG K712 Pro stock cable which is connected to the Asgard 2.
Are you using some other adapter than the one which comes with the AKG K712 Pros?
And I mean the smaller 1/8 inch to larger 1/4 inch headphone plug adapter.


----------



## kayhikski

Henrik84 said:


> *This is your system:
> 
> iMac+JRMC* --_PYST_ _USB_--> *Wyrd* --_PYST_ _USB_--> *Bifrost 4490* --_PYST_ _RCA_--> *Asgard 2* --_Stock Cable_--> *AKG 712 Pro
> *
> ...



Hi there, I am using the gold-colored 1/8" to 1/4" adapter that came with the AKG 712 Pro headphones. Best, James


----------



## Voxata (Jan 8, 2018)

Henrik84 said:


> No, I have not got this figured out.
> 
> I have both Asgard 2 and Lyr 2 amps and the Lyr 2 has no bass either.
> 
> ...



Weird.. I've got a Mimby+A2 on a bass modded K702 and the bass reaches so low I'm constantly shocked. The Mimby is usually on speaker duty... I've found the 4490 is so lovely smooth and warm though.


----------



## mmmadog

Just my 2 cents but I have the Aune mini I think it's called it's the one before the Aune X1s and I prefer the dac in it compared to my Modi. I used it with the Valhalla 1 and prefer it to the modi but when listening to the magni 3 I prefer the modi. I guess it's a matter of finding what combination works for you and sticking to it. I'm torn between getting the A2 or an Aune x7s because I found the magni 3 has much better bass than the Valhalla but I love the tube midrange. I have 600ohm Beyer's and need just a little more power than the magni 3.


----------



## knowhatimean

I have an A2 arriving on Friday. 

About 2wks ago I ordered & tried out a Magni 3 that didn't work as well for me as I'd wished it would . I should have  been a bit more wary of the Low Gain setting not being as low as I would have liked. A 6dB setting is not a low gain setting for anyone using a full sized DAC (Metrum Acoustics Hex) & any of the ridiculously high efficiency (AQ NH &NO) headphones listening to wide dynamic contrast music (There are no Electric Instrument based popular music genres of music I'm really interested in listening to anymore),

The A2 looks to be a better match than even the Jotunheim(sp) for a lot of listeners using a full sized non PC based playback system. I really do prefer having an internal power supply inside of the equipment I use (along with the option of using the power cord of my choice , which I will connect to my Equi = Tech 1.5Q BPT line conditioner which sits in front of all components in my playback system). 

The Magni 3 was fairly impressive in it's ability to just "Get out of the way". The A2 should leave even less of a fingerprint on the signal path (& just let the several $k of equipment it's inline with take care of the playback as well as it normally does) .


----------



## Snowpuppy77 (Feb 5, 2018)

knowhatimean said:


> I have an A2 arriving on Friday.
> 
> About 2wks ago I ordered & tried out a Magni 3 that didn't work as well for me as I'd wished it would . I should have  been a bit more wary of the Low Gain setting not being as low as I would have liked. A 6dB setting is not a low gain setting for anyone using a full sized DAC (Metrum Acoustics Hex) & any of the ridiculously high efficiency (AQ NH &NO) headphones listening to wide dynamic contrast music (There are no Electric Instrument based popular music genres of music I'm really interested in listening to anymore),
> 
> ...



Hope you like it.  Though I now have a Ragnarok I still like to use my A2 from time to time.  Just enjoyable to listen to.  Nice tone.


----------



## knowhatimean

Snowpuppy77 said:


> Hope you like it.  Though I now have a Ragnarok I still like to use my A2 from time to time.  Just enjoyable to listen to.  Nice tone.


Thanks for your Input !

Unfortunately, most responses in these threads seem to tell me very little about what qualities I'm wondering about . Not so with your response, as you mention something very important & relevant to all my music listening !

If an audio component is able to portray the correct "Tone" of what you're listening to all the other elements of the recorded music you enjoy listening will fall into place, time after time. (Given that the music is fairly well recorded in the first place & you don't have too many equipment mismatches to further exaggerate the flaws in the recordings).

Thank,again


----------



## Snowpuppy77

knowhatimean said:


> Thanks for your Input !
> 
> Unfortunately, most responses in these threads seem to tell me very little about what qualities I'm wondering about . Not so with your response, as you mention something very important & relevant to all my music listening !
> 
> ...



Your very welcome.  To elaborate a little more.  The Asgard 2 is a well executed pure class A amplifier that is 1 watt into 32ohms.  A big reason IMO why the Asgard 2 as well as other pure class A amps have such good tone is the lack of negative feedback.  Negative feedback IMO can often cancels out or strips away complex subtleties that deliver convincing tone.  I speak in generalities as some class AB amp do have good tone as well just due to excellent design.  Especially if they have a high class A bias.  The one things about the tone of the Asgard 2 that is perhaps a little lacking IMO is the highs being a little dry.  I have a SET tube amp (class A tube) Mapletree Ear+ that has better tone in the highs.  Some may say it is too wet but I like them.  In general the Mapletree has very pleasant tone.  But overall I prefer the Asgard 2 over the Mapletree with my Grado RS1s and Senn HD800S.  I have some headphones like the Shure 940s that perhaps sound better on the Mapletree.  That is my subjective opinion.  Also the Asgard 2 while sounding open it still puts you up close when it comes to the stage.  So you can heard the concert hall and often the size of it but it puts you up close to the instruments.  My Dad has a Class A Musical Fidelity headphone amp that does put you a few rows back and has a better soundstage with tone as good or better.  However that amp is discontinued and costs 3 times what the Asgard 2 costs.  Now when I upgraded my Bifrost to Multibit I started getting a larger soundstage with the instruments more spread out.  This Bimby is a good fit with the Asgard 2 for this reason.  When I get my Yggy for my Ragnarok my Asgard 2 and Bimby will be part of a 2nd system that will primarily be used for my Grados.  And I plan to use it a lot.


----------



## Pappas3278

Snowpuppy77 said:


> Your very welcome.  To elaborate a little more.  The Asgard 2 is a well executed pure class A amplifier that is 1 watt into 32ohms.  A big reason IMO why the Asgard 2 as well as other pure class A amps have such good tone is the lack of negative feedback.  Negative feedback IMO can often cancels out or strips away complex subtleties that deliver convincing tone.  I speak in generalities as some class AB amp do have good tone as well just due to excellent design.  Especially if they have a high class A bias.  The one things about the tone of the Asgard 2 that is perhaps a little lacking IMO is the highs being a little dry.  I have a SET tube amp (class A tube) Mapletree Ear+ that has better tone in the highs.  Some may say it is too wet but I like them.  In general the Mapletree has very pleasant tone.  But overall I prefer the Asgard 2 over the Mapletree with my Grado RS1s and Senn HD800S.  I have some headphones like the Shure 940s that perhaps sound better on the Mapletree.  That is my subjective opinion.  Also the Asgard 2 while sounding open it still puts you up close when it comes to the stage.  So you can heard the concert hall and often the size of it but it puts you up close to the instruments.  My Dad has a Class A Musical Fidelity headphone amp that does put you a few rows back and has a better soundstage with tone as good or better.  However that amp is discontinued and costs 3 times what the Asgard 2 costs.  Now when I upgraded my Bifrost to Multibit I started getting a larger soundstage with the instruments more spread out.  This Bimby is a good fit with the Asgard 2 for this reason.  When I get my Yggy for my Ragnarok my Asgard 2 and Bimby will be part of a 2nd system that will primarily be used for my Grados.  And I plan to use it a lot.


You bring up "negative feedback" and I'd like to know what your thoughts are on the following, since I'm kind of on the fence.
Set the Asgard 2 in 'High Gain' mode in order to utilize the 'no-negative-feedback' circuit, or, use 'Low Gain' for lower noise-floor BUT some negative feed back?

-Mike


----------



## Snowpuppy77

Pappas3278 said:


> You bring up "negative feedback" and I'd like to know what your thoughts are on the following, since I'm kind of on the fence.
> Set the Asgard 2 in 'High Gain' mode in order to utilize the 'no-negative-feedback' circuit, or, use 'Low Gain' for lower noise-floor BUT some negative feed back?
> 
> -Mike



I always use high gain.  Never noticed noise not even with the efficient Grados unless the volume knob is turned way up with no music.  And even then not enough noise to cause any concern at all.  My Mapletree definitely has a higher noise floor than the Asgard 2 in high gain.  Did not know the Low Gain used some negative feedback.  I would imagine that if you were usings IEMs that were extremely efficient then the low gain may be best but I have not tried that.


----------



## volly

Pappas3278 said:


> You bring up "negative feedback" and I'd like to know what your thoughts are on the following, since I'm kind of on the fence.
> Set the Asgard 2 in 'High Gain' mode in order to utilize the 'no-negative-feedback' circuit, or, use 'Low Gain' for lower noise-floor BUT some negative feed back?
> 
> -Mike



The Asgard 2 has a very, very low noise floor. If you're pairing it with iem's then low gain is best, you could get away with using high gain on most headphones without being worried about the noise floor!

However, if you want better volume control and don't mind cranking up the volume dial then low gain mode should give you a bit more freedom. I'd imagine you'd wouldn't go past 10 o'clock on high gain mode with low impedance headphones except for maybe T50rp's and other power hungry headphones!


----------



## Pappas3278

So I gave the A2 a spin in 'High Gain' mode last night with The Who's , Who's Next SACD and I'll be damned if the LCD3s didn't sound more dynamic, open and alive compared to when in 'Low Gain'!

It did, however, trigger my tinnitus.  I've grown more sensitive to that in my...ahem, later years which is why I had to give up on my Grados.  Just a little too bright.  I'm gonna test High Gain again tonight at a little lower volume to see if that's any better.


----------



## knowhatimean (Feb 7, 2018)

Pappas3278 said:


> You bring up "negative feedback" and I'd like to know what your thoughts are on the following, since I'm kind of on the fence.
> Set the Asgard 2 in 'High Gain' mode in order to utilize the 'no-negative-feedback' circuit, or, use 'Low Gain' for lower noise-floor BUT some negative feed back?
> 
> -Mike


For myself,there is 'never' any doubt whether using a setting that will allow me to have a "Lower NoiseFloor" into what I'm listening to .

The catch to listening like this is whether the Source Material you listen to actually benefits or is negatively affected being able to hear further into what exists on the recording. I find it an absolute necessity to use a "Low gain" setting at all times ,as I value the wide dynamic contrasts & subtle harmonic shading of the Orchestral (& occasionally other Acoustically based types of) music I listen to.

I run into some problems when I have to raise my Volume Control any more than needed to hear the subtle shading of various instruments. Volume is not your friend when you're very interested in hearing how a Composer scored various pieces of music. The other side of this is the Recording Technique used for the recordings in question has to be "Up to Snuff"(which I fortunately learned a bit about through my years of Music Collecting). It becomes a simple case of "Less is More" when the Recording Engineer sets the correct balances during the recording process.

I'm not your Typical Head-Fier in the slightest , but I do enjoy my Headphone listening greatly


----------



## knowhatimean

I forgot to ask the last time I was here......... Is the A2 using a fuse on the inside ? ( I was just wondering..... I have at least 2 or so small ceramic fuses that I can swap out with supplied one if it does)

I have a feeling it's going to sound even better than the Magni 3 with my Equitech 1.5Q Balanced Power Transformer serving up the power to it.  (Wall current for my Entertainment equipment.....I'd rather go listen to the grass grow)


----------



## TDL-speakers

Just acquired a nice Asgard 2. 

I notice on high gain setting. When adjusting the volume, I get a buzzing kind of sound. When I let go, the buzz completely goes away..... Normal or Abnormal?

I don't get any of this on low gain setting.

The unit works fine and sounds good.

Headphones are Grado SR80e & Sony MDR-V6.

S.


----------



## Snowpuppy77

TDL-speakers said:


> Just acquired a nice Asgard 2.
> 
> I notice on high gain setting. When adjusting the volume, I get a buzzing kind of sound. When I let go, the buzz completely goes away..... Normal or Abnormal?
> 
> ...



Totally abnormal.  Did you buy it used or new?  Go to the Schiit Website and go through the trouble shooting instructions.  If still issue then use your warranty if new.  If you purchased used then it really makes me wonder about who you purchased it from.  Though it could be some type of interference in your power or something but not likely IMO.  I only use my Asgard 2 on high gain and it is dead quiet always.


----------



## TDL-speakers

Was bought new.

The unit is actually quiet. 

Only hear the noise. When my hand touches the volume knob when adjusting. (On high gain) Once I let go....no noise.

Sorry to be repeating myself.

S.


----------



## knowhatimean

With the buzzing going completely away upon letting go of the volume control, it sounds like it's nothing more than a ground loop problem.

I can also confirm the A2 has been "Spooky" dead silent (as has everything that I've powered through my 1.5Q BPT) on low gain also. I'll have to see how it performs on high gain, when I connect another set of  interconnects on it & hook it up to the power amp I use with my Magneplanar 2.7QR loudspeakers.

I love my "Maggies" & have only just recently been able to re-insert them back into playback setup. (I'll be a bit too busy to get to this weekend.... damn !)


----------



## Snowpuppy77

TDL-speakers said:


> Was bought new.
> 
> The unit is actually quiet.
> 
> ...



I understand.  Not sure why.  Hopefully someone else can chime in.  I would definitely email Schiit and ask about it.  

Regarding the Asgard 2.  I really hope you enjoy it. Though I have much more expensive headphone gear now I still consider the Asgard 2 in very high regard.  It has a beautiful tone especially in the midrange.  I still like to play it.


----------



## TDL-speakers

A friend of mine has just come over, and has brought his Asgard 2 along. 

His Asgard 2 is fine! There appears to be no buzz adjusting volume on high gain.

I've sent Schiit EU a e-mail. (Seller)

S.


----------



## Snowpuppy77

TDL-speakers said:


> A friend of mine has just come over, and has brought his Asgard 2 along.
> 
> His Asgard 2 is fine! There appears to be no buzz adjusting volume on high gain.
> 
> ...



Sorry that you have an issue but good to know so it can be resolved.  Let us know how it is working for you after repaired and settled into your system.


----------



## volly

@TDL-speakers - Try it in a different power point or power board, definitely sounds like a ground hum in your system somewhere. In high gain mode, its probably amping the hum to an audible level. Heck I'd even check the rest of your chain. But yeah....Asgard 2 is very quiet.


----------



## Krutsch

Hi All, I want to try something very different from my current collection of H/W: an LCD2C. I am going through a metal phase in my listening habits, so the Woo + HD-650 will take a well-deserved vacation 

I am thinking of pairing an LCD2C with an Asgard 2. I love pairing my Lehmann with my Grado RS-2i - very detailed and dead quiet (even at full volume) - but simply not enough juice to drive an LCD2.

After skimming the last 170+ pages, I apologize if I’ve missed what I was looking for, but:

1. Has the transformer hum issue been resolved in current builds?

2. I have read more than a few posts about noise floor - is that an issue with “normal” headphones (i.e. NOT sensitive IEMs)?

3. How does the A2 pair with the LCD2C?

I have realistic expectations for a $250 amp, but I am spoiled from the Lehmann with easy to drive cans. 1st World problems, I know, but things like “hum” and “hiss” dampen the experience when they shouldn’t be there (as opposed to when they are expected, like with vinyl or analog tape).

Thanks, in advance...


----------



## Voxata

To me the Asgard 2 is a fantastic amp for the money but for $250 there are a lot of great options. Personally, I'd be scooping up a Magni 3 instead as in my opinion it sounds superior. If you've got a little extra money the Massdrop Liquid Carbon X is well above and beyond and very close in price. Again, in my opinion.


----------



## reddog

Krutsch said:


> Hi All, I want to try something very different from my current collection of H/W: an LCD2C. I am going through a metal phase in my listening habits, so the Woo + HD-650 will take a well-deserved vacation
> 
> I am thinking of pairing an LCD2C with an Asgard 2. I love pairing my Lehmann with my Grado RS-2i - very detailed and dead quiet (even at full volume) - but simply not enough juice to drive an LCD2.
> 
> ...


I thought my Asgard 2 did a suprising job at driving my Alpha Primes and HE1000.


----------



## Iordanis

Hello! I have a Valhalla 2 and a pair of hd600s. I like the overall sound but I don't get the sharp highs that I like e.g. in vocals or violins. Do you think with the Asgard2 being solid state would give me brighter, sharper highs? Anyone experienced with both amps? Other question is that I'll get a Loki for EQ-ing. Can that solve my problem or it is the nature of tube amps? Thanks!


----------



## volly (Sep 19, 2018)

@Iordanis - I don't have the Valhalla but have you tried different tubes to bring up the high's? The Asgard 2 and HD600 are a decent listen but if you got the cash for the Jotunheim, then I'd recommend that instead. I'm finding the HD600/650's sounding better on the Jot than the old Asgard.

A Loki would most likely solve you problem as well, as you could tweak the sound to your liking by the turn of a dial.

But yeah, have you tried tube rolling and the Asgard 2 isn't a "bright" amp.

Hope this helps!


----------



## theveterans

volly said:


> @Iordanis - I don't have the Valhalla but have you tried different tubes to bring up the high's? The Asgard 2 and HD600 are a decent listen but if you got the cash for the Jotunheim, then I'd recommend that instead. I'm finding the HD600/650's sounding better on the Jot than the old Asgard.
> 
> A Loki would most likely solve you problem as well, as you could tweak the sound to your liking by the turn of a dial.
> 
> ...



The Jot has the punch, but its treble is a bit sharp and hot with some HPs I’ve tried such as the AQ Nightowl, AKG K712, Sennheiser HD800 etc. Asgard 2 is neutral to me but maybe boring to bad synergy headphones


----------



## Iordanis

Thank you for the fast replys! I will try some tube rolling and get the Loki and see what happens. Any suggestion on tubes?


----------



## Iordanis (Sep 22, 2018)

Are the highs of the asgard rolled off to make the sound warmer? How is its soundstage? And do an analog eq correct rolled of frequencys or do they make the same frequency sound louder?


----------



## theveterans

Iordanis said:


> Are the highs of the asgard rolled off to make the sound warmer? How is its soundstage? And do an analog eq correct rolled of frequencys or do they make the same frequency sound louder?



It’s not rolled off in any way. The upper mids and the whole treble spectrum is not rolled off, just not as forward sounding compared to other Schiit amps which I prefer since it sounds more natural to me that way


----------



## Iordanis

theveterans said:


> It’s not rolled off in any way. The upper mids and the whole treble spectrum is not rolled off, just not as forward sounding compared to other Schiit amps which I prefer since it sounds more natural to me that way


I see! Can I make them more forward with the Loki? Tbh I don't have the budget for a pricier amp but really want to compare a ss amp with my Val2


----------



## theveterans

Iordanis said:


> I see! Can I make them more forward with the Loki? Tbh I don't have the budget for a pricier amp but really want to compare a ss amp with my Val2



Loki should do the trick IMO


----------



## Iordanis

theveterans said:


> Loki should do the trick IMO


Perfect! Thank you for the super fast response!


----------



## theveterans

Iordanis said:


> Perfect! Thank you for the super fast response!


 No problem. I just find that Asgard 2’s treble sounds “meatier i.e. treble notes are less metallic sounding” but I don’t think Loki would take that away


----------



## bryceu

Iordanis said:


> Hello! I have a Valhalla 2 and a pair of hd600s. I like the overall sound but I don't get the sharp highs that I like e.g. in vocals or violins. Do you think with the Asgard2 being solid state would give me brighter, sharper highs? Anyone experienced with both amps? Other question is that I'll get a Loki for EQ-ing. Can that solve my problem or it is the nature of tube amps? Thanks!



I have both the Asgard 2 and Valhalla 2. (As well as a Magni3, and HD6xx cans)
I don't think the Asgard is brighter in any way compared to the Valhalla. I think if anything the Asgard is more lower-mid forward. I think the Magni 3 is the brightest of the three amps, but with that said I did not like the pairing of the Magni 3 with the HD 6xx and the Valhalla 2 pairing is far superior in every aspect. As others have recommended I think EQing is your best solution and might help your issue a bit, but I will say that the HD 6xx (or 650) just don't have much capability of being bright IMO, regardless of amp. As far as tube rolling I have tried the EH 6CG7 Gold Pin tubes in the Valhalla 2 and I do feel they have clearer highs, although not really more presence. Good Luck.


----------



## Iordanis (Sep 25, 2018)

Thanks for the tips! Do you think the Asgard has clearer sound and tha Val more distorted tubey sound? I haven't compared a ss and tube amp so I don't really know what should I pay attention to when listening. What are some main hearable differences?


----------



## bryceu

I’ve only had the Asgard for about a week so I’m still getting to know its sound, but.. 

I would not describe the Asgard as clearer sounding, And I would not describe the Valhalla 2 as “tubey” sounding either. The Asgard is definitely faster than the Valhalla so on really busy/fast tracks the Asgard is superior in terms of separation, instrumentation, and avoiding bloat. This is really noticeable to me when listening to Metal or songs with lots of competing sounds. But in regards to clarity and overall detail/resolution I think the Valhalla with the EH 6CG7 tunes is the winner. 

I plan to do a blind A/B test tonight (to avoid preconceived biases) with the Asgard 2 and Valhalla 2 to really hone in on the specific differences between the two and will be happy to report back with my findings.


----------



## Iordanis

Hm interesting.. Do you say that the valhalla can be as clear sounding as a ss amp?
I'm looking forward for your report! And pls tell if it is worth owning both amps  cuz my sister looks for an amp for her HD650 and we are still looking for one


----------



## bryceu

Iordanis said:


> Hm interesting.. Do you say that the valhalla can be as clear sounding as a ss amp?
> I'm looking forward for your report! And pls tell if it is worth owning both amps  cuz my sister looks for an amp for her HD650 and we are still looking for one



What do you mean by clear? Can you define that a little better. Detail retrieval? Resolution? Forwardness of the highs? Absence of plankton? Or what specific aspect/quality of the Valhalla are you trying to improve or avoid? 

Short answer though I would say no it’s not worth owning both amps as they are similar/comparable. A frequent poster of another forum named PHC1 did a comparison of the Asgard2/Valhalla2 that’s great in regards to this. You could google it if you haven’t read it already.


----------



## Iordanis

bryceu said:


> What do you mean by clear? Can you define that a little better. Detail retrieval? Resolution? Forwardness of the highs? Absence of plankton? Or what specific aspect/quality of the Valhalla are you trying to improve or avoid?
> 
> Short answer though I would say no it’s not worth owning both amps as they are similar/comparable. A frequent poster of another forum named PHC1 did a comparison of the Asgard2/Valhalla2 that’s great in regards to this. You could google it if you haven’t read it already.


I think resolution and forwardness of highs. They seem to me a bit grimy and not so defined i.e. when i hear a violin I want to hear that one tone like cutting thinly the air. I'm not sure if tha Val needs some more burn in or it is the tubes but I don't get those clear separations, that's why I thought about trying a ss amp.


----------



## bryceu

Iordanis said:


> I think resolution and forwardness of highs. They seem to me a bit grimy and not so defined i.e. when i hear a violin I want to hear that one tone like cutting thinly the air. I'm not sure if tha Val needs some more burn in or it is the tubes but I don't get those clear separations, that's why I thought about trying a ss amp.



It doesn’t seem like the Valhalla is the cause of this problem as I have found the Val to have very good detail and resolution (when I’m listening with my Focal Elear HPs. I think you said you are using the HD 600/650, have you had the chance to test/sample any other headphones with the Valhalla? I notice a drastic decrease in overall clarity, resolution, and presence of highs when I switch to my HD 6xx from the Elear which leads me to respond that the amp itself is not lacking in clarity/quality of highs by any means. 
I did get the chance to do the AB testing with Asgard 2 vs Valhalla 2 (w/ EH 6CG7 Gold tubes) and I will report those findings tonight when I’m hole from work. But short answer, no the Asgard didn’t have better/clearer/more detailed highs. It didn’t have worse highs either. Very even competition.


----------



## bryceu

After some A/B blind testing with the Asgard 2 and Valhalla 2, I found that I preferred the the Valhalla on two songs, the Asgard on one song, and the forth song was mostly a wash. I think the Valhalla had more strengths/pros overall than the Asgard. Clarity and resolution the Valhalla is the winner here, but the Asgard has more forwardness of highs. I say they are more forward cause the Asgard plays them AT you a little more where as the Valhalla plays them with more ambiance/environment. This isn't to say that the Valhalla had a bigger stage overall. A couple songs I felt the Valhalla had better stage and a couple in favor of the Asgard. The Valhalla is more linear/balanced sounding, with the exception of one song (Jjos - Menorca Island) in which the Asgard sounded more linear, relaxed, and enjoyable. The Valhalla 2 was punchier which surprised me, but then again I would definitely describe the EH 6CG7 tubes I was using as punchy. 

Lordanis what DAC are you using? That's one thing I don't think you mentioned. The DAC may play a big part in the high clarity that you are looking for. For instance I have a Modi 2 and Modi 2 Uber, the Uber provides a very noticeable increase in presence and detail of highs, the non-uber has a much more mid-forward signature to my ears (and also less bass).


----------



## Iordanis (Sep 28, 2018)

bryceu said:


> After some A/B blind testing with the Asgard 2 and Valhalla 2, I found that I preferred the the Valhalla on two songs, the Asgard on one song, and the forth song was mostly a wash. I think the Valhalla had more strengths/pros overall than the Asgard. Clarity and resolution the Valhalla is the winner here, but the Asgard has more forwardness of highs. I say they are more forward cause the Asgard plays them AT you a little more where as the Valhalla plays them with more ambiance/environment. This isn't to say that the Valhalla had a bigger stage overall. A couple songs I felt the Valhalla had better stage and a couple in favor of the Asgard. The Valhalla is more linear/balanced sounding, with the exception of one song (Jjos - Menorca Island) in which the Asgard sounded more linear, relaxed, and enjoyable. The Valhalla 2 was punchier which surprised me, but then again I would definitely describe the EH 6CG7 tubes I was using as punchy.
> 
> Lordanis what DAC are you using? That's one thing I don't think you mentioned. The DAC may play a big part in the high clarity that you are looking for. For instance I have a Modi 2 and Modi 2 Uber, the Uber provides a very noticeable increase in presence and detail of highs, the non-uber has a much more mid-forward signature to my ears (and also less bass).


Thank you for your A/B testing report! As I undestand the result is similar to the comparison that you mentioned above and we decided to go with the Asgard 2 for my sister because they are so similar but the Asg a bit cheaper. I found out yesterday that the Valhalla performes perfectly. I tryed it with the HD650 and my speakers and I found out that on those two everything was totally fine, so EQ-ing will be my solution for the HD600.

I'm totally new to tube rolling. I'm interested in the EH 6CG7 tubes. I found replicas on the internet, so my question is, do you have replicas or genuine ones? And how does it work, do I order 2 big and 2 small ones? I don't even know what's the difference between them only that they are left and right channel.

Thanks for the great tips and support!


----------



## bryceu

Iordanis said:


> Thank you for your A/B testing report! As I undestand the result is similar to the comparison that you mentioned above and we decided to go with the Asgard 2 for my sister because they are so similar but the Asg a bit cheaper. I found out yesterday that the Valhalla performes perfectly. I tryed it with the HD650 and my speakers and I found out that on those two everything was totally fine, so EQ-ing will be my solution for the HD600.
> 
> I'm totally new to tube rolling. I'm interested in the EH 6CG7 tubes. I found replicas on the internet, so my question is, do you have replicas or genuine ones? And how does it work, do I order 2 big and 2 small ones? I don't even know what's the difference between them only that they are left and right channel.
> 
> Thanks for the great tips and support!



I ordered mine from TubeDepot. Not sure what replicas you speak of. The big tubes are the power tubes, you won't be replacing those. The small tubes are the pre-amp tubes, those are the ones you can change to alter the sound signature.
EDIT* Also you will want to get 'matched' tubes from wherever you order them.


----------



## BrotherKathos

Hello fellow Asgard owners. I just got mine today and paired it to a mimby i’ve had for a month or so and I already love it.  Its the best amp I ha e by far with my Audeze LCD2C. Soundstage is much bigger than magni 3. Treble is detailed and smooth and vocals come though better as well. Everything comes through great and I get no treble fatigue listening to higher volumes. Its got this quality to it that sucks me in like no other setup i have. Very pleased with it. Using it with an ebtech hum x so no crackle or humm. Dead silence whether high or low gain. Schiit did great with this.


----------



## Autiomatic

BrotherKathos said:


> Hello fellow Asgard owners. I just got mine today and paired it to a mimby i’ve had for a month or so and I already love it.  Its the best amp I ha e by far with my Audeze LCD2C. Soundstage is much bigger than magni 3. Treble is detailed and smooth and vocals come though better as well. Everything comes through great and I get no treble fatigue listening to higher volumes. Its got this quality to it that sucks me in like no other setup i have. Very pleased with it. Using it with an ebtech hum x so no crackle or humm. Dead silence whether high or low gain. Schiit did great with this.


Welcome to the club. I’d be interested to hear any other comparisons you might have to the Magni 3. I’ve had an Asgard 2 for several years but have been curious about the Magni 3 as most comparisons I’ve read have either suggested that the Magni 3 is at least equal to, if not superior to the A2.


----------



## BrotherKathos (Oct 25, 2018)

Autiomatic said:


> Welcome to the club. I’d be interested to hear any other comparisons you might have to the Magni 3. I’ve had an Asgard 2 for several years but have been curious about the Magni 3 as most comparisons I’ve read have either suggested that the Magni 3 is at least equal to, if not superior to the A2.



Thanks for the welcome! I’m fairly treble sensitive so I don’t like any products that boost it like beyerdynamic headphones , or bright amps. I fing the magni 3 to be a bright amp so I dont like it at all stock. I bought a loki for it and have to jack the treble down to 10:30-11:00 to make it listenable. The asgard to my ears is on a different level. I even sent my magni 3 back to schiit thinking something was wrong with it besides the bad volume pot i had. They said its was working fine except the volume pot so its just not my taste i gues. The magni 3 is on top of you in its presentation vs the asgard 2 having a pushed back sound stage more like you are listening to a 2 channel system in a dedicated room. Or the difference between open back headphones(asgard) vs closed back (magni 3). Its a good amp for $99 though. not at all a bad purchase at that price. I would never pay $250 for it after owning one though. I’d pay more than $250 for the asgard 2


----------



## BrotherKathos

I’ve got a massdrop o2 amp, jds labs el amp, audioengine d1, magni 3, and asgard 2. Magni 3 is the bright one of the bunch by far.


----------



## audiobomber

Autiomatic said:


> Welcome to the club. I’d be interested to hear any other comparisons you might have to the Magni 3. I’ve had an Asgard 2 for several years but have been curious about the Magni 3 as most comparisons I’ve read have either suggested that the Magni 3 is at least equal to, if not superior to the A2.



I've been using a Magni 3 for several months and received an Asgard 2 a few days ago. Both are awesome value in their respective price ranges. The Asgard is easily worth the extra cost; smoother, richer, more detailed. I don't see any parameter in which the Magni wins. I'm wondering if the people who like the Magni better have treble deficient headphones (e.g Senn 650) and like the more aggressive highs of the Magni?


----------



## tamleo (Oct 25, 2018)

audiobomber said:


> I've been using a Magni 3 for several months and received an Asgard 2 a few days ago. Both are awesome value in their respective price ranges. The Asgard is easily worth the extra cost; smoother, richer, more detailed. I don't see any parameter in which the Magni wins. I'm wondering if the people who like the Magni better have treble deficient headphones (e.g Senn 650) and like the more aggressive highs of the Magni?


Hi,
What headphones are you using with the A2 may I ask? I had an early batched A2, to my ear its mids was not as good as the Magni2u and the Magni3. Very "stiff" mids. Lacking of nuance and detail compared to 2 other amps. I like the Asgard1 though. It was warm and sweet.
I used the A2 for 3 years and sold it right after getting the M3. Maybe Schiit silently improved the A2. I didn't miss the A2 at all but i missed the A1 very much.


----------



## audiobomber

I'm using Beyer DT 1990 Pros with the Asgard 2.


----------



## Autiomatic

BrotherKathos said:


> Thanks for the welcome! I’m fairly treble sensitive so I don’t like any products that boost it like beyerdynamic headphones , or bright amps. I fing the magni 3 to be a bright amp so I dont like it at all stock. I bought a loki for it and have to jack the treble down to 10:30-11:00 to make it listenable. The asgard to my ears is on a different level. I even sent my magni 3 back to schiit thinking something was wrong with it besides the bad volume pot i had. They said its was working fine except the volume pot so its just not my taste i gues. The magni 3 is on top of you in its presentation vs the asgard 2 having a pushed back sound stage more like you are listening to a 2 channel system in a dedicated room. Or the difference between open back headphones(asgard) vs closed back (magni 3). Its a good amp for $99 though. not at all a bad purchase at that price. I would never pay $250 for it after owning one though. I’d pay more than $250 for the asgard 2


Thanks for elaborating. I think I’d already decided to go with a Vali 2 next rather than the Magni 3 to try tubes instead of another solid state amp, but this helps me confirm that decision. Thanks!


----------



## TDL-speakers

Just picked up an Asgard 2. This is probably my 4th one. Always keep coming back to this lovely amp.

When I turn it on, after around 8 sec I get two clicks. First click sounds like the relay but softer, second click is the usual louder click. Otherwise the unit works well and sounds very good.

Strange, never experienced this 'double click' before with the other Asgard's. 

S.


----------



## BrotherKathos (Oct 26, 2018)

audiobomber said:


> I've been using a Magni 3 for several months and received an Asgard 2 a few days ago. Both are awesome value in their respective price ranges. The Asgard is easily worth the extra cost; smoother, richer, more detailed. I don't see any parameter in which the Magni wins. I'm wondering if the people who like the Magni better have treble deficient headphones (e.g Senn 650) and like the more aggressive highs of the Magni?



That might be the case. I just got through listening to my Senn HD6XX vs my Audeze lcd2c and Hifiman he-400i with fenestrated lambskin pads. I think the Asgard 2 really shines with the planars. My HD6XX seemed too grainy and congested through my Asgard 2 compared to the planars. The planars were both smooth and detailed with better separation and just had this sonic quality to them that made me just want to continue listening. Its hard to describe, just an overall aural pleasurable feeling.

I did not like the magni 3 for a while and was complaining about its sound until I got the HD6XX. Those headphones did pair the best with the stock sound of the magni 3 out of anything I have. They tamed the magni 3 highs a bit and did give a pleasurable listening experience at moderate volumes for long sessions. The 400i was terrible with it(magni 3) and the lcd2c not much better unless listening at low volumes.

I really like the Asgard 2 with my planar headphones though. Its made me like the 400i even more since before I got the Asgard it was my least favorite headphone, and now when its hooked to the Asgard its my second favorite. I think its just hard to beat proper class A amps. Or that I'm just so used to that kind of sound its what I instinctively seek out in audio components.


----------



## dwqdd

good amp


----------



## ProfFalkin

BrotherKathos said:


> That might be the case. I just got through listening to my Senn HD6XX vs my Audeze lcd2c and Hifiman he-400i with fenestrated lambskin pads. I think the Asgard 2 really shines with the planars. My HD6XX seemed too grainy and congested through my Asgard 2 compared to the planars. The planars were both smooth and detailed with better separation and just had this sonic quality to them that made me just want to continue listening. Its hard to describe, just an overall aural pleasurable feeling.
> 
> I did not like the magni 3 for a while and was complaining about its sound until I got the HD6XX. Those headphones did pair the best with the stock sound of the magni 3 out of anything I have. They tamed the magni 3 highs a bit and did give a pleasurable listening experience at moderate volumes for long sessions. The 400i was terrible with it(magni 3) and the lcd2c not much better unless listening at low volumes.
> 
> I really like the Asgard 2 with my planar headphones though. Its made me like the 400i even more since before I got the Asgard it was my least favorite headphone, and now when its hooked to the Asgard its my second favorite. I think its just hard to beat proper class A amps. Or that I'm just so used to that kind of sound its what I instinctively seek out in audio components.


I think it goes to show that system synergy >  individual products.


----------



## BrotherKathos

ProfFalkin said:


> I think it goes to show that system synergy >  individual products.


Yea, all kinds of little factors have to allign just right. For instance, if I set the Asgard 2 to high gain the sound profile I like is ruined. It kills the bass and takes away the envelope of sound i like. Its almost the same effect as switching the dac to the D50. gives it a treble boost and kills the bass. I was surprised when I noticed that as well. Has to be low gain with my lcd2c. The no feedback in high gain feature is useless to me with the lcd2c. Might be ok with the hdxx if i was to guess, but have not tried it yet.


----------



## audiobomber

I wouldn't say high gain mode ruins the sound through my DT 1990's, but I definitely prefer low gain for its smoother treble.


----------



## BrotherKathos

audiobomber said:


> I wouldn't say high gain mode ruins the sound through my DT 1990's, but I definitely prefer low gain for its smoother treble.


Hmm, do you notice any reduction in bass in high gain at all? There are 3 things i noticed. First was bass loss, then treble spike, and lastly a compression in the sound stage. I wonder if it has to do with the volume nob being so low that its causing the difference. I wonder if it would be different if I was using a much harder to drive pair of planars like the LCD-4. Like you I prefer the smoother presentation in low gain.


----------



## audiobomber

BrotherKathos said:


> Hmm, do you notice any reduction in bass in high gain at all? There are 3 things i noticed. First was bass loss, then treble spike, and lastly a compression in the sound stage. I wonder if it has to do with the volume nob being so low that its causing the difference. I wonder if it would be different if I was using a much harder to drive pair of planars like the LCD-4. Like you I prefer the smoother presentation in low gain.


I don't notice any difference in low vs. high gain except for a slightly smoother treble. Even that difference is subtle.


----------



## BrotherKathos

audiobomber said:


> I don't notice any difference in low vs. high gain except for a slightly smoother treble. Even that difference is subtle.



Maybe its a difference in planars vs dynamic headphones since there are no impedance changes through the frequency range. I've recently changed my setups around a bit due to the addition of another amp, and I'm really liking the Hifiman he-400i with the loki and Asgard. Having 1.0 watt rms into ithe 400i's ohm rating is a plus and the low distortion of the planars pairs nicely with the class A Asgard. The loki is a nice cherry to top of a great system and give the 400i just the right flavor I'm after at the moment 

I'm wondering how in the world I'd ever get to 1 watt from my headphones. My home theater speakers are super loud for my house at 1 watt lol.


----------



## Keno18

I own both the Vali and Magni and am reading this thread with an eye toward upgrading to either the a2 or valhalla. I just wanted to drop in to suggest to those who have a Magni and don't care for the high end that a good fix others have used is to put a tube buffer/preamp (Like the inexpensive FX Audio Tube-01.) ahead of it. I did and with a tube upgrade it sounds very close to the Vali.


----------



## Ellendar

Switched from an Arcam rHead to my Asgard2 months ago and I really prefer the sound with my Audeze LCD2-C.
Also have a Pioneer XDP-100R but without the Asgard I never got the sound out of it and was already on my way selling the LCD2.
God bless I didnt


----------



## BrotherKathos

Ellendar said:


> Switched from an Arcam rHead to my Asgard2 months ago and I really prefer the sound with my Audeze LCD2-C.
> Also have a Pioneer XDP-100R but without the Asgard I never got the sound out of it and was already on my way selling the LCD2.
> God bless I didnt



I've found that the Asgard 2 works exceptionally well with planars. Both my lcd2c and he400i are great with the asgard.


----------



## Assimilator702 (Mar 21, 2019)

Keno18 said:


> I own both the Vali and Magni and am reading this thread with an eye toward upgrading to either the a2 or valhalla. I just wanted to drop in to suggest to those who have a Magni and don't care for the high end that a good fix others have used is to put a tube buffer/preamp (Like the inexpensive FX Audio Tube-01.) ahead of it. I did and with a tube upgrade it sounds very close to the Vali.



I’ve used my Darkvoice 336 SE and my Little Dot Mark 2 as a tube preamp on my Magni 2U and Magni 3 and it does soften up the treble a bit. Looking to get an Asgard 2 to to have a solid state amp that doesn’t move when Im using the stock cable with my Focal Elear. I’ve always wanted a non tube Class A amp and the Asgard 2 is pretty much the only game in town. And I’m not digging the newer topologies with opamps. Give me an amp that has transistors and has some weight to it any day.


----------



## volly

Assimilator702 said:


> I’ve used my Darkvoice 336 SE and my Little Dot Mark 2 as a tube preamp on my Magni 2U and Magni 3 and it does soften up the treble a bit. Looking to get an Asgard 2 to have also to have a solid state amp that doesn’t move when I have the stock cable from the Focal  Elear plugged in. I’ve always wanted a non tube Class A amp and the Asgard 2 is pretty much the only game in town. And I’m not digging the newer topologies with opamps. Give me an amp that has transistors and has some weight to it  any day.


Looking forward to your thoughts on the A2, I personally love the A2 but it only gets used every now and then! One of/if not, the hottest amp I own (temperature wise!) but it puts out a beautiful clean but slightly warm tone, smooth in the mids with very decent mid's and treble, the treble could be a little more refined but it is, what it is! The power it puts out is mostly significant, especially with lower impedance headphones and works well with IEM's and high-impedance headphones too! I also have the first-gen Mjolnir and to me, they definitely share a similar sound - which I love, compared to the Jot, the A2 is warmer/smoother, less harsh but a tad slower and doesn't quite pull-up that extra bit of detail like the Jot can. Pairing the A2 with planar's could be a winning combo, especially neutral-tuned headphones as the A2 can sweeten up the mid's and bring it out a bit, like my Edition X or AR H1's. My Nighthawks can get a bit bloomy in the bass and the mid's thicken up like hot-fudge, it can be a great pairing but comes down to what I'm listening too as it can bog down little in it's technicalities (More suited to the Jot)! The Vali 2 and the Asgard are like similar siblings to me, you could just get the Vali and be happy, but if you want a Solid-state then the Asgard can serve a similar sounding purpose. The Asgard definitely has a blacker background than the Vali 2. For the extra money, you get a very mature amp but it all comes down to personal preference. I do get bored of the Asgard some times and running an Asgard 2 in the summer isn't ideal, perfect for cold winters though! 

My wishlist for the Asgard 3:

-Keep that sound signature but refine/polish it in to a diamond!
-Keep the heat if you must, for it's power delivery, but give the Chassis an overhaul!
-Speaker taps on the back to run some Passive speakers, nothing crazy but enough juice to run some small bookshelf speakers! (Imagine a $250 speaker/headphone amp in Class A with Schiits build quality) A baby Vidar as you will!? With Stereo or Mono flexibility?! I would have one in the Home theater, no problem!


----------



## Voxata

Assimilator702 said:


> I’ve used my Darkvoice 336 SE and my Little Dot Mark 2 as a tube preamp on my Magni 2U and Magni 3 and it does soften up the treble a bit. Looking to get an Asgard 2 to to have a solid state amp that doesn’t move when Im using the stock cable with my Focal Elear. I’ve always wanted a non tube Class A amp and the Asgard 2 is pretty much the only game in town. And I’m not digging the newer topologies with opamps. Give me an amp that has transistors and has some weight to it any day.



Depends, you more a fan of weight or sound quality? The A2 is a great amp, but several opamp designs I've listened to have been amazing amps.


----------



## Assimilator702

Voxata said:


> Depends, you more a fan of weight or sound quality? The A2 is a great amp, but several opamp designs I've listened to have been amazing amps.



Well it has to be a full size amp which should take care of the weight issue. I was thinking of grabbing a THX 789 but those are not exactly available.

Name the amps that you've heard that completely destroy the Asgard 2 in every conceivable way. All I have right now is a Little Dot Mark 2 which will probably be sold, Darkvoice 336 SE and a Magni 3. The Magni 3 is obviously the most accurate to my ears on to the 6XX, 58X, 4XX, DT990, DT880 and Focal Elear. The Darkvoice is also nice but can only be used with high Z cans.


----------



## tamleo

Assimilator702 said:


> Well it has to be a full size amp which should take care of the weight issue. I was thinking of grabbing a THX 789 but those are not exactly available.
> 
> Name the amps that you've heard that completely destroy the Asgard 2 in every conceivable way. All I have right now is a Little Dot Mark 2 which will probably be sold, Darkvoice 336 SE and a Magni 3. The Magni 3 is obviously the most accurate to my ears on to the 6XX, 58X, 4XX, DT990, DT880 and Focal Elear. The Darkvoice is also nice but can only be used with high Z cans.


The Magni3 easily destroys the Asgard2. Dang, even the Asgard1 sounds better to my ear than the Asgard2. So is the Magni2u.
The Asgard2 has a smooth sound but it lacks severely cleanliness, detail, speed and control.


----------



## reddog

Assimilator702 said:


> I’ve used my Darkvoice 336 SE and my Little Dot Mark 2 as a tube preamp on my Magni 2U and Magni 3 and it does soften up the treble a bit. Looking to get an Asgard 2 to to have a solid state amp that doesn’t move when Im using the stock cable with my Focal Elear. I’ve always wanted a non tube Class A amp and the Asgard 2 is pretty much the only game in town. And I’m not digging the newer topologies with opamps. Give me an amp that has transistors and has some weight to it any day.


The Asgard 2 is a good solid state  amp.  I used mine at work, and it easily drove all my headphones, including my power hungry Alpha Primes.


----------



## peptodismal

How will the A2 pair with the hd 660s? It's on the way with a bifrost but after reading through this thread I'm wondering if I should have paired it with a val or even a jotenheim now. The A2 would drive them, but would either of those be more ideal?


----------



## Otheronek

I want to get one and they are on back order..... Now till 5/1...


----------



## Assimilator702

tamleo said:


> The Magni3 easily destroys the Asgard2. Dang, even the Asgard1 sounds better to my ear than the Asgard2. So is the Magni2u.
> The Asgard2 has a smooth sound but it lacks severely cleanliness, detail, speed and control.



I also have a Magni 2U but haven’t compared it to the Asagard 2. I’m still getting to know it’s sound signature but I haven’t heard the criticisms you mentioned compared to the Magni 3.


----------



## Assimilator702 (Jun 17, 2019)

Otheronek said:


> I want to get one and they are on back order..... Now till 5/1...



They were on back order until 4/10 2 weeks ago so I took a chance in a used one on Ebay. I got it for $192 SHIPPED and it’s flawless. So far every time I think I hear something missing after a few back and forth comparisons I find I’m mistaken. It’s a bit smoother in the treble than the Magni 3.

Read the review on moon audio. That review is fairly spot on to my findings but the criticisms he brought up when I do hear them don’t bother me too much.

And the amp doesn’t get as hot as people claim if you stand it on its LEFT side on. I have a laptop cooler with one 120 mm fan and it keeps it cool facing the top of the amp or the bottom panel. I made some temporary feet from some Blu Tak, a layer of thin plastic with a strip of rubber for grip. I can I remove them anytime with no residue left behind.


----------



## Assimilator702

peptodismal said:


> How will the A2 pair with the hd 660s? It's on the way with a bifrost but after reading through this thread I'm wondering if I should have paired it with a val or even a jotenheim now. The A2 would drive them, but would either of those be more ideal?



The Asgard 2 drive my 58X very nicely and they’re both 150 ohms. Magni 3 volume control is maybe 9 o’clock while the Asgard 2 is somewhere between 10 and 11 o’clock.


----------



## Otheronek

i have a crazy feeling we might see an asgard 3...with the release of the aegir...I wouldn't doubt we see a trickle down.. I am going to hold out to see.


----------



## Otheronek

Ordered my first piece of schiit today... Expecting my asgard2 next week!


----------



## Voxata

Guess you didn't hold out! You'll enjoy the Asgard 2, I rather did mine when I had one.


----------



## theveterans

Otheronek said:


> Ordered my first piece of schiit today... Expecting my asgard2 next week!



You'll love its really low noise floor that even my sensitive CA Vega IEM exhibits ZERO noise floor.


----------



## volly

Running my Edition X's off the old Asgard 2, beautiful amp!


----------



## audiobomber

I've had a friend's Bottlehead Crack for the past two weeks. I prefer the sound of my Asgard 2 with my Beyerdynamic DT 1990 Pro. The Crack improved the Senn HD 6XX a great deal, but still not up to Asgard/1990 level.


----------



## zazex

I like it but don't love it.
The sound quality is excellent, as is the "punch", and
the build quality.

But it lacks the dimensionality I'd like; and it doesn't offer a
really rich and full musical experience IMO. 
There is, however, certainly enough goodness there to
make it easily worthwhile.

y previous amp, the Gustard H10, had those characteristics
but it blew up after a couple of years of moderate use.
Discontinued, its replacement k(H20) costs quite a bit more.
I was looking for the best sounding amp in a somewhat
lower price range, and settled on the Asgard 2.  Liked it
enough to keep it, but I'm aware of its shortcomings every time
I play it.


----------



## Gazny

Just got a asgard 2 and paired it with isine10 truly magical. The class a power shines with these little IEH's. The volume knob feela like kt has momentum. Absolutely amazing coming from my magni 3. The upgrade on build quality is gigantic imo. 

Its hefty, the switches are more satisfying. The way they clicn reminds me of a old model m keyboard. Snapping into place. Really hard sound floor on low gain around 11 o'clock. I dont dare test its true power.

It starts off quick and the glow next to the chips reminds me of how much i enjoy my tubes in my saga. Best of all of the pair ials that i have a remote when listening and truly completes the experince for me.

And yeah it geta warm, thats just the class a amp drawback but it more than makes up for it in power capabilities.

Tl;Dr it warms my heart


----------



## Otheronek

Voxata said:


> Guess you didn't hold out! You'll enjoy the Asgard 2, I rather did mine when I had one.



I was thinking on the heels of the release of the new class A like amp and the back order of the asgard was like two months I was hoping for something magical... But it didn't happen... So pulled the trigger... I can't wait for it to get here... Got some dt1770, 6xx and he400i...waiting for some action.


----------



## Voxata

The 1770 and 400i are definitely an ideal match. I prefer the 6XX on a different amp BUT that isn't to say the Asgard 2 is bad with them.


----------



## volly

Quiet morning, listening to some Cinematic Orchestra with the 650's and the Asgard/Halide DAC HD...damn good pairing! Doing a great job TBH, I'll never part with my Asgard!


----------



## Karister

Does Asgard 2 gen 5 have any auto-standby when no signal is received? Or do I need to turn it off using switch in the back?


----------



## Voxata (Jul 23, 2019)

Asgard 2 doesn't specifically have any generation that I know of. It does not standby when no signal is received, you do have to turn it off. The DAC you can just leave on 24/7. Gen5 is the USB generation that the Schiit Dacs currently have.


----------



## m usicguy

my inputs are failing.   Ive ran my Asgard vertical because of space.   These input rca look cheap.  Anyone do a more reburst connector?

musicguy


----------



## Voxata (Aug 6, 2019)

m usicguy said:


> my inputs are failing.   Ive ran my Asgard vertical because of space.   These input rca look cheap.  Anyone do a more reburst connector?
> 
> musicguy



How are your inputs failing? Are they loosened and have physical damage or are wearing out? You'll need an exact part match to have it replaced due to distance or you can use loose wire jacks and screw them into the casing. At that point it may be best to have Schiit perform the repair OR you can ask them for a part number if you feel you can do it yourself.

OR - just buy these. Desolder the current connector and wire/solder these. It won't be easy given the way the asgard comes apart. Just wire solder them in and then as you slide the inner casing in wiggle them out of the holes. Then, screw down without allowing the connector itself to spin.

https://www.amazon.com/VONOTO-Conne...ount+rca&qid=1565118270&s=electronics&sr=1-10


----------



## m usicguy

I run cardas, AQ,  Wire world, Straight wire. inner connects.     I have to play with them to  get sound.   I know its not the cables

musicguy.

I love my asgard.  Its pure class AAAAA

Im not trolling.   I just want my amp back


----------



## Voxata

Doesn't matter how high quality they are, connectors fail. I'd try different interconnects to confirm. Also, I'd physically press on the connectors themselves to ensure they are fitting tightly and that there is no play.


----------



## m usicguy

its not the cables.   i even put the lightest cables i own.    I wriggle them and sound comes back in.     

musicguy


I  love this amp.   I love class A    .   i just want my amp to work.  

musicguy


----------



## Voxata

Sounds like the connectors. You comfortable disassembling the Asgard and desoldering the RCA connector? Just use a solder wick and soak everything up, pull it off. Install wires on the board and solder it to the jacks I linked (correct polarity, of course) and then screw them into the case during the final part of assembly without allowing them to twist. Hardest part will be wiggling the casing around to get the connectors to come out. Don't make the wires too long and keep them tidy and you'll do fine.

This is the cheapest way to do it, it is this or contact Schiit for a repair.


----------



## m usicguy (Aug 7, 2019)

So???

I big apology to Schiit Audio.   It was my budget dac output.   I have like 4 schiit amps.   I have a small living set up to listen to music while my wife watches tv,  she wants me sitting next to her on the couch,  cant blame her!!  .  It was the dac.   I moved the asgard to the main computer set up.  Flawless.  So  big "My apologies to Schiit!!"


----------



## Gazny

Just got a pair of DT 880 600 ohm with my Asgard 2, excellent.


----------



## rotaspeed

Hey there guys, I just purchased a Asgard 2 and im very pleased with it so far. Yes I know that it is slightly dated hardware but as long as it works for me then im happy with my purchase so far. My next goal is to collect a bimby and I think ill be super satisfied with the aesthetic portion of my set up!


----------



## volly

rotaspeed said:


> Hey there guys, I just purchased a Asgard 2 and im very pleased with it so far. Yes I know that it is slightly dated hardware but as long as it works for me then im happy with my purchase so far. My next goal is to collect a bimby and I think ill be super satisfied with the aesthetic portion of my set up!


I wouldn't say the Asgard is dated, perhaps battle-tested! Heck of an amp and is a great combo with the Bifrost! Grab some big/tall feet if you want to stack them....the Asgard gets toasty! 

Enjoy!


----------



## Mightygrey

rotaspeed said:


> Hey there guys, I just purchased a Asgard 2 and im very pleased with it so far. Yes I know that it is slightly dated hardware but as long as it works for me then im happy with my purchase so far. My next goal is to collect a bimby and I think ill be super satisfied with the aesthetic portion of my set up!


Nothing dated about it. Headphone amplification is largely a 'solved problem', and it's a great option to get yourself into the Class-A flavour. Plus, you can keep your coffee warm on top of it...


----------



## volly

Mightygrey said:


> Nothing dated about it. Headphone amplification is largely a 'solved problem', and it's a great option to get yourself into the Class-A flavour. Plus, you can keep your coffee warm on top of it...


Buy two and you can make Toastie Toastie's all day long! 

Something about the Class A flavour of the Asgard gets me everytime I decide to use it! So sweet, clear and with decent warm bass! Works well with neutral headphones, warms 'em up a touch!


----------



## rotaspeed

volly said:


> Buy two and you can make Toastie Toastie's all day long!
> 
> Something about the Class A flavour of the Asgard gets me everytime I decide to use it! So sweet, clear and with decent warm bass! Works well with neutral headphones, warms 'em up a touch!



I think its just schiits stuff that all sound super warm to me. Kinda got me to decide to sell or trade my tube setup lol


----------



## rascalion (Aug 28, 2019)

Well ... Asgard 2 just went on closeout ...

https://www.schiit.com/products/asgard

And new Asgard is out ...

https://www.schiit.com/products/asgard-1


----------



## genck

rascalion said:


> Well ... Asgard 2 just went on closeout ...
> 
> https://www.schiit.com/products/asgard
> 
> ...


Damn, that is wayyyy more powerful. 3.5WRMS into 32 ohms, hell yeah


----------



## theveterans

I’m gonna miss that Mosfet smoothness of a pure class A amp. Don’t know why but these new continuity implemented amps from Lyr, etc. sound much brighter than our good old Asgard 2. Definitely keeping my Asgard 2 until it breaks


----------



## Wes S

rascalion said:


> Well ... Asgard 2 just went on closeout ...
> 
> https://www.schiit.com/products/asgard
> 
> ...


They have it in black finish!


----------



## Wes S

I wonder how this will sound, compared to the Jotunheim, which I love, and use at work?


----------



## genck

The gain switch is on the front with no LED! I'm ordering this.


----------



## tamleo

Wes S said:


> I wonder how this will sound, compared to the Jotunheim, which I love, and use at work?


The Magni 3 and the Jot have weird treble to my ears. I think that new designed Asgard 3 will sound more "right" (natural ? ) and detailed according to what i read on Schiit website (highly biased into class A topology)


----------



## rascalion

I was going to wait for a Jotunheim 2 (hopefully Nexus), then this came out ...

Just ordered my Asgard 3 in black no DAC. Going to use my Modi 3 for now. May buy a dac if/when the upgrade cards also include the new Unison USB magic.


----------



## Wes S

tamleo said:


> The Magni 3 and the Jot have weird treble to my ears. I think that new designed Asgard 3 will sound more "right" (natural ? ) and detailed according to what i read on Schiit website (highly biased into class A topology)


Treble on the Jotunheim does not bother me at all, and mine is fairly new, and is the latest silent revision, said to tame the highs a bit.  I am super treble sensitive as well.  So, I guess we shall see, if the Asgard 3 sounds more right, after some reviews.  I do like the balanced option and versatility of the Jotunheim, but don't mind switching if the Asgard sounds more "natural".


----------



## cjc

theveterans said:


> I’m gonna miss that Mosfet smoothness of a pure class A amp. Don’t know why but these new continuity implemented amps from Lyr, etc. sound much brighter than our good old Asgard 2. Definitely keeping my Asgard 2 until it breaks


Curios how many Asgard 2 owners will "abandon ship" and hop on the Asgard 3 train with it's new/improved/different,ect., sound and cosmetic changes
.Does it also mean "Continuity Implemented" is " *the new in".....* and "Class A" is out of favor at Schiit?


----------



## Gazny

I've read mixed reviews on it. Looks nice and great space saving from the slot, and I'd guess it puts out less heat.
Also has anyone had a weird buzzing when touching the potentiometer? Is it a grounding issue or is it normal?


----------



## Snowpuppy77

No weird buzzing with my Asgard 2 nor with the Asgard 3 I heard at RMAF yesterday.  I also heard the Asgard 3 on the headphones I use which is the Senn HD800S.  The Asgard 3 was very smooth with very good clarity.  Nothing in the treble was overly bright or bitey IMO.  I would say that the Asgard 2 is a little warmer while the Asgard 3 is a little more neutral.  Did not listen long enough to really say too much.  However it sure sounded excellent to me.  Looks beautiful as well with a smoother aluminum finish than mine.  I like the gain and input switches on the front.  I like that you can install a MM phono stage and have a TT and DAC hooked up at the same time.  Really I am shocked that it is $200.  Amazing bargain.  Very nice headphone amp regardless of price.


----------



## Gazny

Thanks for the reply, Yeah I only hear the noise when using low impedance headphones not sure what it can be. Ill email shiit and see what they tell me. 

The Asgard 3 does look like an amazing still trying find a reason to not get it. If they released a analog input card that would make it something to replace my saga.


----------



## Snowpuppy77

Gazny said:


> Thanks for the reply, Yeah I only hear the noise when using low impedance headphones not sure what it can be. Ill email shiit and see what they tell me.
> 
> The Asgard 3 does look like an amazing still trying find a reason to not get it. If they released a analog input card that would make it something to replace my saga.



Agree they need an analog input card for those who do not want the DAC or Phono card but want two inputs.  Having two inputs on the Asgard would be terrific.


----------



## theveterans

cjc said:


> Curios how many Asgard 2 owners will "abandon ship" and hop on the Asgard 3 train with it's new/improved/different,ect., sound and cosmetic changes
> .Does it also mean "Continuity Implemented" is " *the new in".....* and "Class A" is out of favor at Schiit?



Pure class A is out unfortunately which makes the Asgard 2 a keeper for me


----------



## Wes S

theveterans said:


> Pure class A is out unfortunately which makes the Asgard 2 a keeper for me


If the new Asgard sounds better, why does it matter if it is pure class A?  I am just curious, and not trying to argue.


----------



## theveterans

Wes S said:


> If the new Asgard sounds better, why does it matter if it is pure class A?  I am just curious, and not trying to argue.



Sounding better is a subjective term IMO. I've demoed the Asgard 3 briefly but not enough to have a comparison between the two. I'd say Asgard 2 is a slightly more mid focused or that Asgard 3 sounds a bit more spacious than 2


----------



## Wes S

theveterans said:


> Sounding better is a subjective term IMO. I've demoed the Asgard 3 briefly but not enough to have a comparison between the two. I'd say Asgard 2 is a slightly more mid focused or that Asgard 3 sounds a bit more spacious than 2


I was more curious about the class A comment, but thanks for the info.


----------



## Snowpuppy77

theveterans said:


> Sounding better is a subjective term IMO. I've demoed the Asgard 3 briefly but not enough to have a comparison between the two. I'd say Asgard 2 is a slightly more mid focused or that Asgard 3 sounds a bit more spacious than 2



What I noticed as well with the Asgard 3 being more spacious.  Yes I agree that it is subjective.  However IMO the Asgard 3 is likely a decent improvement in sound quality with my 300 ohm Senn HD800S.  Not sure if the Asgard 3 would be preferred with my Grado RS1.  Then again the Asgard 3 would never shift out of class A with my Grados.


----------



## Gazny

Seems like owning boths Is the optimal solution. Now to find away to stack them...


----------



## theveterans

Wes S said:


> I was more curious about the class A comment, but thanks for the info.



I think it’s not just Class A. It’s how different the amplification stage between the two. Asgard 2 has a simpler Mosfet design that runs on pure Class A while Asgard 3 runs on continuity amplification that will switch to AB operation at greater than 500mw output

You can have two pure class A designed headphone amps but sound slightly different due to the amplification stage design


----------



## XERO1 (Sep 9, 2019)

Gazny said:


> The Asgard 3 does look like an amazing still trying find a reason to not get it. If they released a analog input card that would make it something to replace my saga.


Your wish has been *granted!*

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/schiit-asgard-3-impressions-thread.914012/page-12#post-15175914

https://www.schiit.com/products/analog-card


----------



## MartussDer

Hi somebody knows how is the Asgard 2 like preamp? i mean, if the A2 add some coloration or modification to the dac signal before to send to the power amplifier? I am looking if buy a preamp + amp or only a power amp for my speakers. Regards


----------



## tamleo (Sep 16, 2019)

MartussDer said:


> Hi somebody knows how is the Asgard 2 like preamp? i mean, if the A2 add some coloration or modification to the dac signal before to send to the power amplifier? I am looking if buy a preamp + amp or only a power amp for my speakers. Regards


I am sure the A2 adds power into pre-amp out-put signal, because it makes my active speakers sound much louder and more powerful compared to direct dac-to-speakers.


----------



## cjc

So have any A2 owners bought the A3, and would like to share their opinions?


----------



## cjc

TDL-speakers said:


> A friend of mine has just come over, and has brought his Asgard 2 along.
> 
> His Asgard 2 is fine! There appears to be no buzz adjusting volume on high gain.
> 
> ...


Did you have to send in the Asgard 2 for repair ?
 Mine does this too.


----------



## Earl of Bouillon

With the new Asgard 3 out and Schiit doing sales on extra Asgard 2 units, would it be worth saving money and getting the Asgard 2? I'd be paring them with a LCD-2c.


----------



## tamleo

Earl of Bouillon said:


> With the new Asgard 3 out and Schiit doing sales on extra Asgard 2 units, would it be worth saving money and getting the Asgard 2? I'd be paring them with a LCD-2c.


It will be a very bassy and slow sounding combo


----------



## cjc

Earl of Bouillon said:


> With the new Asgard 3 out and Schiit doing sales on extra Asgard 2 units, would it be worth saving money and getting the Asgard 2? I'd be paring them with a LCD-2c.


I'm using the Asgard 2 with my LCD-2 and it's fine. I recently auditioned the Asgard 3, and it didn't seem to be any better sounding to my ears.


----------



## volly

cjc said:


> I'm using the Asgard 2 with my LCD-2 and it's fine. I recently auditioned the Asgard 3, and it didn't seem to be any better sounding to my ears.


The Asgard 2 is still special to me, actually one of my favorite synergy with the Asgard2 is the Bifrost and Edition X from Hifiman. This combo brings out something I find really, really nice about the headphones. Compared to my Jotunheim, it is just different perhaps not much better! Compared to my Gen 1 Mjolnir, is again similar but can say, the sound is even bigger and spacious but still very similar tone to the Asgard 2! The Asgard 2 was probably my first amp from Schiit and I still love and enjoy it! Dead silent, has enough power, extends fairly well on both ends and has a musical midrange! Between my Graham Slee Novo and my Asgard 2, they similar sounding but has better extension top and bottom but the Novo has such a sweet midrange, nice and tubey! 

I dare say, the Asgard 3 is a better buy nowadays but everything in this hobby will come down to your ears! Trust your ears!

Asgard 2 for life!


----------



## roskodan

LOL, unbelievable that there are still some Asgard 2 (115V, Black) left for grab at www.schiit.com/b-stocks for $149, thought black ones were the cool ones.


----------



## cjc

All gone as of today. Long live the Class A  Asgard 2 !!!


----------



## roskodan

Mjolnir's hotter bro is here.







Asgard the fire hazard. Word.


----------



## Gazny

@roskodan What are your thoughts of the Asgard with the Aeon Flow?
Ive been thinking to pair a planar with it since it rolls the top end a bit, I have only had experience with a pair of grados with it.


----------



## roskodan

I got it today. From a quick listen, it's darker, but not muddy. Overall it does tame the highs too. How much, and if it's too dark for the likes of Audeze, I can't tell. With the Aeon it's pretty much spot on with low gain. High gain felt a little less dark, less rounded in the highs. Definitely darker and more bloomy than my o.g. Mjolnir v1.


----------



## volly

roskodan said:


> I got it today. From a quick listen, it's darker, but not muddy. Overall it does tame the highs too. How much, and if it's too dark for the likes of Audeze, I can't tell. With the Aeon it's pretty much spot on with low gain. High gain felt a little less dark, less rounded in the highs. Definitely darker and more bloomy than my o.g. Mjolnir v1.


Same Bifrost/Asgard setup, pushing some AR H1's, really loving the sound to be honest. Is your Bifrost the MB or the DS varity? Love my Mjolnir v1 as well but she's getting a bit of noise on the right channel but it's not so bad yet. The above pairing is quiet as heck though and still holding up strong! Let the mosfet warm up and see if you can discern any difference mate.

Personlly, I love the sound of the A2, the Jot is clean and clear and fast and the Mjolnir more so. I find the Asgard pairs well with my planars as they don't succumb to the bloomy mid range but injects a little more musicality in to the headphone without sounding to clinical or cold! The Bifrost is probably the last DAC I'll need but compared to my older Theta DAC's (Progeny/Prime II/Cobalt) it's probably a smidgen too boring and accurate...hahah. I need to hear a Schiit MB model DAC tbh!


----------



## roskodan

The Mjolnir is sensitive to ground loops, especially on the single ended inputs. With my Bifrost Multibit, using optical input from my PC, the Mjolnir is dead silent all the way to max volume. If I connect my PC to the Bimbi via USB, I can hear some noise starting at 3/4 volume on the pot. Somehow tinkering with the RCA can make it better or worse. Not a concern tho, since I'm never using it nowhere near 1/2 volume on the pot.

I guess my Bimbi doesn't sound that exciting neither. Overall right down the middle with a hint of warmth in the bass and softness in the highs. But still quite dynamic, it punches when it needs to.

As for the Asgard 2, I find it warm and exciting as well, but so far the Mjolnir v1 is doing better in terms of tonality and soundstage. Must be the more nuanced proportion between micro and macro dynamics. Although the sound is overall pretty different, so I guess one's preference could go either way.


----------



## G0rt

Still a few Asgard 2 left, black b-stock closeout. Well done pure Class-A for $150 is madness!


----------



## MarkSubsonik

G0rt said:


> Still a few Asgard 2 left, black b-stock closeout. Well done pure Class-A for $150 is madness!



Where can I find these?


----------



## roskodan

MarkSubsonik said:


> Where can I find these?


www.schiit.com/b-stocks


----------



## MarkSubsonik

roskodan said:


> www.schiit.com/b-stocks



Ok thanks! Last time I checked Schiit b-stocks there was nothing available.


----------



## roskodan

Yeah, it sold out, or at least it looked so for a while, but now there is more in stock. Guess it's still popular.


----------



## G0rt

roskodan said:


> Yeah, it sold out, or at least it looked so for a while, but now there is more in stock. Guess it's still popular.



And they keep finding more...

Mine arrived today. 

So I played musical chairs for a while, trying all my cans, planar and tesla and dynamic, and several genres, until I hit HD660S, which stuck to my head for several hours.

We have a winner!


----------



## G0rt

Group hug, because black Schiit matters.


----------



## volly

Listening to Alabaster Deplume - To Cy & Lee courtesy of the Elear/Devilsound/Asgard 2. Intoxicating and gorgeous! 



I will always love the sound of this amp!


----------



## Brubacca

I just ordered a Black Asgard 2 from Schiit.com.  i'll be pairing it with a Gumby as a Roon Endpoint with Riopee/RP4.  Headphones are AKG K550 for now although others have already convinced me that I need to hear some Dan Clark Audio Aeon RT or 2.


----------



## knorris908 (Aug 17, 2020)

Just chiming-in as a fellow Asgard II owner:  That is a HUGE jump in cost...   If you have the funds, GREAT!  A more "reasonable" increase in sound quality, resolution, and more can be had for less, but it has to be to YOUR taste.  I have both the K550 & K545, (more "mobile" headphones than K550) and still enjoy them for "general listening".  But I also have headphones that I feel do much better jobs at specific tasks.  Beyerdynamic T1ver2($699 new so a LITTLE less money) I enjoy for analyzing music, HiFiMan Sundara($349) for BETTER "general listening", Sennheiser HD650(Drop.com's HD6xx for $220 is almost identical) for Jazz and easy listening, Modhouse Argon MKlI for club/house/EDM THUMP (You can find used for under $4-500 if you're patient.)...  All of these are thoroughly enjoyable OVER ears headphones that I wouldn't part with.  If you're okay with ON ear headphones (Smaller, and sit ON your ears rather than covering them entirely) I really like my Koss Koss KPH30i headphones that I consider AMAZING for only $29.  All this is to say that there is some "middle-ground" that can be quite satisfying if they fit your tastes without approaching spending $1,000.00 USD...  NOTHING against the Dan Clark offering, and to be honest I've been curious about them myself.  That thing I'll say:  WHATEVER you select, be sure to buy them from a vendor with a liberal return policy.  I've bought headphones that people swear by and couldn't stand them.  Headphone preferences are highly personal, so trust YOUR ears.  Don't feel that you have to like a headphone just because I or ANYONE else says that we think they are great.


----------



## ssmith3046

I ordered a used but like new, according to the seller, Asgard 2 for what a Magni 3+ would have cost. I figure for a hundred bucks why not try it.


----------



## SubieGC8

still rock mine, just dont see a need to change


----------



## ssmith3046

SubieGC8 said:


> still rock mine, just dont see a need to change



I was going to buy a Bifrost 2 but I've been happy with the Modius so I've put that purchase off.  I'm looking forward to hearing the Asgard 2 and Modius combo.


----------



## SubieGC8

ssmith3046 said:


> I was going to buy a Bifrost 2 but I've been happy with the Modius so I've put that purchase off.  I'm looking forward to hearing the Asgard 2 and Modius combo.



i use the modi 2 uber


----------



## ssmith3046

Just had my used Asgard 2 delivered. Better than the seller described,  factory carton and packing.  Looks brand new.  Hooked it up to the Modius that I'm using as an external DAC for an older Marantz player. Wow!  This thing delivers the goods, as everything that I have bought from Schiit does. The old Sennheiser HD650's really pair well with this setup. It's a keeper!  I'm going to try the Modi multibit later.


----------



## volly

ssmith3046 said:


> Just had my used Asgard 2 delivered. Better than the seller described,  factory carton and packing.  Looks brand new.  Hooked it up to the Modius that I'm using as an external DAC for an older Marantz player. Wow!  This thing delivers the goods, as everything that I have bought from Schiit does. The old Sennheiser HD650's really pair well with this setup. It's a keeper!  I'm going to try the Modi multibit later.


Good stuff mate, the Asgard 2 was one of my first major "Wow" moments in this hobby! And it still impresses me still to this day! Smooth, yet detail with a fairly wide sound-stage, probably not the most deepest depth of stage but still coherent and warm. 1 watt of class A is all what most my headphones need and doesn't get too peaky or strained!

I' glad to hear some people are still getting their hands on this old amp!


----------



## ssmith3046 (Aug 22, 2020)

volly said:


> Good stuff mate, the Asgard 2 was one of my first major "Wow" moments in this hobby! And it still impresses me still to this day! Smooth, yet detail with a fairly wide sound-stage, probably not the most deepest depth of stage but still coherent and warm. 1 watt of class A is all what most my headphones need and doesn't get too peaky or strained!
> 
> I' glad to hear some people are still getting their hands on this old amp!


It's a keeper.  I sold a Neve RNHP and Magni 3+ .  I liked those but just flipped them to try other gear. I have a Bellari HA540 MK2 that I love because it uses a 12ax7 tube and had a wide assortment of makes and vintage. Telefunken smooth plate stays in it.  Anyway the Asgard 2 will not be a flipper. It warms up not to the point of me worrying about. I've owned two Fishers and currently have a Harman Kardon A500 tube integrated amp. If it's warm it's working.


----------



## Brubacca (Aug 23, 2020)

knorris908 said:


> Just chiming-in as a fellow Asgard II owner:  That is a HUGE jump in cost...   If you have the funds, GREAT!  A more "reasonable" increase in sound quality, resolution, and more can be had for less, but it has to be to YOUR taste.  I have both the K550 & K545, (more "mobile" headphones than K550) and still enjoy them for "general listening".  But I also have headphones that I feel do much better jobs at specific tasks.  Beyerdynamic T1ver2($699 new so a LITTLE less money) I enjoy for analyzing music, HiFiMan Sundara($349) for BETTER "general listening", Sennheiser HD650(Drop.com's HD6xx for $220 is almost identical) for Jazz and easy listening, Modhouse Argon MKlI for club/house/EDM THUMP (You can find used for under $4-500 if you're patient.)...  All of these are thoroughly enjoyable OVER ears headphones that I wouldn't part with.  If you're okay with ON ear headphones (Smaller, and sit ON your ears rather than covering them entirely) I really like my Koss Koss KPH30i headphones that I consider AMAZING for only $29.  All this is to say that there is some "middle-ground" that can be quite satisfying if they fit your tastes without approaching spending $1,000.00 USD...  NOTHING against the Dan Clark offering, and to be honest I've been curious about them myself.  That thing I'll say:  WHATEVER you select, be sure to buy them from a vendor with a liberal return policy.  I've bought headphones that people swear by and couldn't stand them.  Headphone preferences are highly personal, so trust YOUR ears.  Don't feel that you have to like a headphone just because I or ANYONE else says that we think they are great.



Since you know the AK k550 headphones..  Am I setting myself up for disappointment?  I'm thinking since I've never owned a decent head amp that I should hear a dramatic increase in sound. Is that realistic with the 550?  

I'm very excited to receive Asgard 2 tomorrow...  I hope I'm not disappointed. I think I'd like to try the Aeon Flow RT at $499. The Aeon2 are just too much money for me. I'll double check the return policy in case I do not like them.

I've on used the 550 with the headphone out of the Naim Nait 5si and my LG V30 phone.


----------



## volly

I love this combo!


----------



## Brubacca (Aug 24, 2020)

Asgard 2 made it here today. Its making a great first impression. I'm throwing together a playlist to break it in. Currently listening to Spirit from Ray Montford. Sounds great being fed by Gumby into my AKG K550 cans. Most the rest is pretty standard stuff.  Female voices are fantastic. Ran through some of my favorite Shelby Lynn, Diana Krall and Norah Jones.  Also some Clapton and Keb Mo.

Now its Obsession Confession by Slash from the Gypsy Soul: The New Flamenco album

Could the Dan Clark Aeon Flow RT really be that much better?


----------



## ssmith3046

Brubacca said:


> Asgard 2 made it here today. Its making a great first impression. I'm throwing together a playlist to break it in. Currently listening to Spirit from Ray Montford. Sounds great being fed by Gumby into my AKG K550 cans. Most the rest is pretty standard stuff.  Female voices are fantastic. Ran through some of my favorite Shelby Lynn, Diana Krall and Norah Jones.  Also some Clapton and Keb Mo.
> 
> Now its Obsession Confession by Slash from the Gypsy Soul: The New Flamenco album
> 
> Could the Dan Clark Aeon Flow RT really be that much better?


I've had mine since Saturday and have been impressed too.  
I'm a big Shelby Lynne fan and I always reach for her Just A Little Lovin' CD whenever I buy new gear.  Great recording, great album too, so it's one of the ones I use to check out new stuff.


----------



## ssmith3046

I love this amp!


----------



## volly

ssmith3046 said:


> I love this amp!


----------



## Brubacca

It sounds so good I am wondering if I need better headphones. I am enjoying my inexpensive AKG K550.  Although if my wife notices how hot it is when on I may have a problem. She thought Gumby was too hot.  

Asgard 2 is a great listen. I may get a 3 as well. Then I can have one plugged into my TT and one into my DAC. I hate switching cables that much.


----------



## ssmith3046

Mines hot but it's a class A amp. I've owned a lot solid state amps over the last 50 years that ran hot. No big deal.  I've also owned two Fisher and one Harman Kardon tube integrated amps and those get hot but it's to be expected.  The heat the A2 gives off is well documented by owners and doesn't concern me. Love the big, full sound I get with it.
I'm using it with a Modius DAC that's used as an external DAC with an older Marantz CD5003 CD deck. My HD650's sound great.


----------



## Brubacca

Ok meant to ask in my last post.  Really good headphones for asgard 2 :
Sennheiser HD6XX, HD58X
Dan Clark Audio Aeon Flow RT, Aeon 2.  

Am I missing any standouts below $500 like Hifiman Sundara at $350. 

Looking for my last best headphones under $500 (I know you are laughing at me saying silly boy and the Aeon2 are $900).


----------



## ssmith3046 (Sep 3, 2020)

Brubacca said:


> Ok meant to ask in my last post.  Really good headphones for asgard 2 :
> Sennheiser HD6XX, HD58X
> Dan Clark Audio Aeon Flow RT, Aeon 2.
> 
> ...


My Sennheiser HD650's sound great with amp.  Love to hear a pair of Focal Clear headphone with it.


----------



## Brubacca

Stupid question:
Could you put a small pair of high efficiency speakers out the headphone jack?


----------



## audiobomber

Brubacca said:


> Ok meant to ask in my last post.  Really good headphones for asgard 2 :
> Sennheiser HD6XX, HD58X
> Dan Clark Audio Aeon Flow RT, Aeon 2.
> 
> ...


Grado RS2e, Grado Hemp.


----------



## ssmith3046

Brubacca said:


> Stupid question:
> Could you put a small pair of high efficiency speakers out the headphone jack?


I wouldn't try it.  Powered speakers are ok.


----------



## Brubacca

I just ordered the Drop, Sennheiser HD6xx. Just doesn't make sense to go beyond that at this point in my journey.


----------



## roskodan

Brubacca said:


> I just ordered the Drop, Sennheiser HD6xx. Just doesn't make sense to go beyond that at this point in my journey.


Excellent choice. The Sennheiser HD six hundred series are a great reference to start, and always keep at hand, sailing the high seas of head-fi. Plus these sound good enough out of anything, no amp needed. :-9

I didn't really use my Asgard 2 with 'em 'cos I got it the same time I got my Mjolnir Mk1, which makes them really scale high. But from what I remember the combo works great, plenty of clean power and PRaT.


----------



## Brubacca (Sep 10, 2020)

roskodan said:


> Excellent choice. The Sennheiser HD six hundred series are a great reference to start, and always keep at hand, sailing the high seas of head-fi. Plus these sound good enough out of anything, no amp needed. :-9
> 
> I didn't really use my Asgard 2 with 'em 'cos I got it the same time I got my Mjolnir Mk1, which makes them really scale high. But from what I remember the combo works great, plenty of clean power and PRaT.



When you are talking about PRAT that is exactly what I want.  I have 2 Naim speaker amps.

I plugged in my Turntable last night with my Kef headphones. My god did it sound glorious.


----------



## theMillerdave

For an aging amp (on an ancient thread), I have to say I still love this beast, and despite moving on to bigger and better, I rely heavily on my Asgard 2 to drive any of my power-hungry, single ended cans - whereas my Liquid Carbon X will crap itself if I crank it past 50% with 300Ω phones.


----------



## knorris908

Brubacca said:


> Ok meant to ask in my last post.  Really good headphones for asgard 2 :
> Sennheiser HD6XX, HD58X
> Dan Clark Audio Aeon Flow RT, Aeon 2.
> 
> ...



On the variety of amps below, I enjoy EACH of the variety of headphones below the amp photo.  Sundaras are my "daily drivers".  Argon MkIIs are my FUN headphones, HD650/6xx are jazz/easy listening cans for when intimate and smooth is the right choice, K550s are "just want to hear even representation, but not worry about detail" cans (Sorry - My Siamese cat fell asleep on them and I took the photo before noticing the hair in the earcup/cord joint.) Phantoms (Far left) are a mix of Argon & Sundara's qualities.


----------



## Brubacca

Yes just got the HD6XX and its obvious in less than an album side that it was a fantastic purchase. 

Great pairing with Asgard 2. Using my Rega P2 with Hana EL and Lehmann Audio Black Cube Statement Phono Pre. I'll do some Gumby DAC listening later. 

I'm spinning Dave Matthews Band Crash and personally I enjoy this vinyl version way more than the original CD. 

I really wanted the Dan Clark Aeon RT, but to be honest I can't swing that $500 now. The HD6XX fit my cost structure much better and doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

Still using the Asgard 2 in 2020. Really enjoy it with Sony IER-Z1R more than Dap AK SR15 and Cayin N3Pro. Focal elear sounds great with Asgard 2 too. HD6xx is ok nothing special to my ears but other opinion may differ.


----------



## audiobomber (Sep 20, 2020)

Green Golden Retriver said:


> HD6xx is ok nothing special to my ears but other opinion may differ.


Asgard 2 goes great with Grado. I have the SR60 and GH4, the Asgard warms them up a bit. Not what you want with the overly warm 6XX. The 6XX improved a lot when driven by a Crack, but I still preferred my DT 1990/Asgard 2 combo. 

These days, the GH4 is permanently connected to the Asgard 2, the DT 1990 to a Hafler HA15.


----------



## wolfwalker78

Asgard 2 on b-stock/closeout on Schiit site for awhile now, $119 plus the ride is pretty hard to argue with.


----------



## Jimmyblues1959 (Feb 1, 2021)

Green Golden Retriver said:


> Still using the Asgard 2 in 2020. Really enjoy it with Sony IER-Z1R more than Dap AK SR15 and Cayin N3Pro. Focal elear sounds great with Asgard 2 too. HD6xx is ok nothing special to my ears but other opinion may differ.




Love the Asgard 2 with the Fostex T50RP MK3 and Hifiman HE4XX.   Not as much with the HD600 or 6XX....  It's an incredible deal at $119.


----------



## Jimmyblues1959

ssmith3046 said:


> I was going to buy a Bifrost 2 but I've been happy with the Modius so I've put that purchase off.  I'm looking forward to hearing the Asgard 2 and Modius combo.



The Modius/Asgard2 combo is excellent....  Great value. 😀


----------



## Brubacca

Jimmyblues1959 said:


> The Modius/Asgard2 combo is excellent....  Great value. 😀


You most likely just cost me $200.


----------



## Jimmyblues1959 (Dec 31, 2020)

Brubacca said:


> You most likely just cost me $200.




$119...  Schiit is clearing out their B stock as I write this. 

https://www.schiit.com/b-stocks

I just bought a second one last week.  At this price, IMHO, the A2 is the best value in headphone amps.  The A3 is great too.  But tough to find in B stock.   Happy New Year! 😊


----------



## Brubacca

Jimmyblues1959 said:


> $119...  Schiit is clearing out their B stock as I write this.
> 
> https://www.schiit.com/b-stocks
> 
> I just bought a second one last week.  At this price, IMHO, the A2 is the best value in headphone amps.  The A3 is great too.  But tough to find in B stock.   Happy New Year! 😊


I just got the Asgard 2 at $140. I was talking about the Modius. You say its an enjoyable combo?  I'm using a Meridian Explorer now.


----------



## Jimmyblues1959

Brubacca said:


> I just got the Asgard 2 at $140. I was talking about the Modius. You say its an enjoyable combo?  I'm using a Meridian Explorer now.


 


Misunderstood.   B stock Modius are pretty frequent.  Got mine awhile back for $179 + tax and shipping.

Great dac for the money.


----------



## volly

Jimmyblues1959 said:


> Misunderstood.   B stock Modius are pretty frequent.  Got mine awhile back for $179 + tax and shipping.
> 
> Great dac for the money.


I have the Modius paired with a Jot, All-blacked out! One of my favourite combo's! The Modius is a killer DAC!

I still use my silver Asgard 2 with my Bifrost, All-silver combo!


----------



## supersonic395

Is it safe to stack the Asgard 2 directly on a Bifrost 2?


----------



## roskodan

Yes, just don't stack things on top of the Asgard, unless you want things to melt.


----------



## ssmith3046

supersonic395 said:


> Is it safe to stack the Asgard 2 directly on a Bifrost 2?


I get really tall legs if I did.  It gets really hot.


----------



## volly

supersonic395 said:


> Is it safe to stack the Asgard 2 directly on a Bifrost 2?


I've had mine stacked for years, never been problem!

If you're worried, I'd put some taller feet on which ever unit you place on top! This so you get some more air flow between the two units!


----------



## Brubacca

I finally ordered the DCA Aeon RT headphones. Safe to use them on Asgard 2?


----------



## Jimmyblues1959

Brubacca said:


> I finally ordered the DCA Aeon RT headphones. Safe to use them on Asgard 2?



They're 12 ohms and 91db sensitivity.   The Asgard 2 makes most of its power from 32ohms to 50 ohms, so the Aeon RT may 
present a challenging load for the A2.   I'd check with Schitt to see what they have to say.


----------



## Cat Music

How does Asgard 3 vs Jotunheim 2 compare in sound quality?


----------



## roskodan

This is the Asgard 2 thread. Try here *Schiit Asgard 3 - Impressions Thread*


----------



## Brubacca

Jimmyblues1959 said:


> They're 12 ohms and 91db sensitivity.   The Asgard 2 makes most of its power from 32ohms to 50 ohms, so the Aeon RT may
> present a challenging load for the A2.   I'd check with Schitt to see what they have to say.


Seems to work fine.  Need more time, but the Asgard 2 seems to drive a new Aeon RT without a problem.


----------



## cjc

I just bought some new HP's that are 32 ohm and 110 sensitivity (highly sensitive). On High Gain there is LOTS of noise, but If I put my hand on the amp and touch EITHER the RCA connectors of my interconnects OR 1/4" headphone jack, the noise is gone. Is this a ground issue with my Asgard 2 ?


----------



## ZoNtO

Do you hear the same noise on low gain mode as well if you turn the volume knob up so the signal was the same level as it was in high gain mode?

With those headphones, low gain is a much better match just based on specs.


----------



## cjc

ZoNtO said:


> Do you hear the same noise on low gain mode as well if you turn the volume knob up so the signal was the same level as it was in high gain mode?
> 
> With those headphones, low gain is a much better match just based on specs.


On LOW gain, noise is barely audible. But, *if I put my hand on the amp and touch EITHER the RCA connectors of my interconnects OR 1/4" headphone jack*, the noise is gone. Is this normal OR a ground issue with my Asgard 2 ?


----------



## ZoNtO

Sounds like you could have a mild ground loop given the noise goes away completely with certain actions. Could try routing your RCA cables away from power cables, moving the amp away from other gear with transformers, amd trying different well-constructed RCA cables to confirm.


----------



## cjc

ZoNtO said:


> Sounds like you could have a mild ground loop given the noise goes away completely with certain actions. Could try routing your RCA cables away from power cables, moving the amp away from other gear with transformers, amd trying different well-constructed RCA cables to confirm.


Tried all the above including many other HP's...still come up with NEAR  *silence ONLY when I touch the A2's metal enclosure and IC's or 1/4" socket*.


----------



## Jimmyblues1959

cjc said:


> Tried all the above including many other HP's...still come up with NEAR  *silence ONLY when I touch the A2's metal enclosure and IC's or 1/4" socket*.


Try moving the A2 away from your computer and see if that helps...  😊


----------



## audiobomber

Definitely a ground issue. Are the amp and computer plugged into the same power outlet? Different outlet circuits can have different ground potential, which will cause hum.


----------



## cjc (Sep 5, 2021)

audiobomber said:


> Definitely a ground issue. Are the amp and computer plugged into the same power outlet? Different outlet circuits can have different ground potential, which will cause hum.


I have owned the Asgard 2 for 2 years and this just began. 
 I have tried various cables, sources, outlets, ect. and the ONLY way to eliminate the hum is when I *touch the A2's metal enclosure and touch the IC's or 1/4" socket*.


----------



## roskodan

I had the same issue, ground loops caused by  lack of ground wire connection to the wall socket. Try a power cable with ground pin, into a wall socket that has it too. What I did when that wasn't an option, was using a wire to connect the case of the amp to a grounding point, my heating radiator.


----------



## cjc

roskodan said:


> I had the same issue, ground loops caused by  lack of ground wire connection to the wall socket. Try a power cable with ground pin, into a wall socket that has it too. What I did when that wasn't an option, was using a wire to connect the case of the amp to a grounding point, my heating radiator.


Tested for ground loops, ect. so I sent to Schiit for repair.
 They ended up putting in a brand new board....now it sounds* marvelous.*


----------



## volly

cjc said:


> Tested for ground loops, ect. so I sent to Schiit for repair.
> They ended up putting in a brand new board....now it sounds* marvelous.*


Honestly....I've revisited the Old-Asgard 2 again and with the HD560s....just sounds so good! I have many other Schiit amps, and I love and adore my Valhallla 2 but there's is a special magic the Asgard 2 can lure me in to a great listening session without any hassles! The only other amp I get this sound from is with my Mjolnir 1 but that is out of the loop due to lack of space!  

Good on Schiit for making it right and just makes your Asgard 2 a 2021 model??!!


----------



## zazex

volly said:


> Honestly....I've revisited the Old-Asgard 2 again and with the HD560s....just sounds so good! I have many other Schiit amps, and I love and adore my Valhallla 2 but there's is a special magic the Asgard 2 can lure me in to a great listening session without any hassles! The only other amp I get this sound from is with my Mjolnir 1 but that is out of the loop due to lack of space!
> 
> Good on Schiit for making it right and just makes your Asgard 2 a 2021 model??!!



Good to hear.

Couple of weeks ago, my Asgard 3 blew up while I was listening to it.  Before I even knew what was happening,
smoke started coming out of the top and both channels of my prize Grado PS500e's were fried.

I'd always perceived the Asgard 2 as better made than the 3, but my 2 is still playing fine while
I've been sending emails to Schitt to no avail.  

No mods, nothing snazzy, nothing at all in fact done to the 3.  Just a plain vanilla setup at the time
a solid DMP into the inputs and the Grado's taking the output.

So, very glad to hear that Schitt is doing the right thing. I still wish, though, that they'd
reply to my emails with respect to receiving warranty svc for this issue.

As is often the case, we'll see how it goes.

__________________________

P.S. Contacted Grado, within a half hour they'd replied - and with (what I consider) to be 
good news.  My PS500e's can be fixed (it's past the warranty period) for $150.  And they'll
also give me a new cable.  What an outfit, those folks are always superb.





-*


----------



## volly

zazex said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> Couple of weeks ago, my Asgard 3 blew up while I was listening to it.  Before I even knew what was happening,
> smoke started coming out of the top and both channels of my prize Grado PS500e's were fried.
> ...


Offttttt....my condolences....'hopefully' this is only an isolated incident with the A3. I've been very lucky and can confirm my A2 has been solid since day one, I too agree of the older Schiit products having better build quality and more a fan of the U-Shaped enclosures than the later. 

How good are Grado to fix your PS500e's, tell 'em to make the cables detachable and pay extra!


----------



## Voxata

How did this happen? During power up? 



zazex said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> Couple of weeks ago, my Asgard 3 blew up while I was listening to it.  Before I even knew what was happening,
> smoke started coming out of the top and both channels of my prize Grado PS500e's were fried.
> ...


----------



## zazex

volly said:


> Offttttt....my condolences....'hopefully' this is only an isolated incident with the A3. I've been very lucky and can confirm my A2 has been solid since day one, I too agree of the older Schiit products having better build quality and more a fan of the U-Shaped enclosures than the later.
> 
> How good are Grado to fix your PS500e's, *tell 'em to make the cables detachable and pay extra!*



Great suggestion but surely doubt it will happen


----------



## Maitre Renard

My question : is it possible to connect directly this amplifier to the iPhone as the source of audio signal (assuming that it has only two rca inputs )? Or the only possibility is to use it with mixer / audio interphase équipes with USB port to connect with iPhone ?


----------



## MrGoat

Maitre Renard said:


> My question : is it possible to connect directly this amplifier to the iPhone as the source of audio signal (assuming that it has only two rca inputs )? Or the only possibility is to use it with mixer / audio interphase équipes with USB port to connect with iPhone ?


Yeah, just get a RCA to 3.5 cable or adapter.


----------



## pbui44

For UK residents: there is a Schiit Asgard 2 for auction right now by eBay seller Hi-Fi House (4.5k feedback, 100% positive feedback in the last 12 months, and selling on eBay for almost 15 years) and shipping looks best around Bournemouth:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/304615980039


----------

